# Ovulating 29/30/31 May? Looking for a TWW buddy? *6 BFPs



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Well I have been getting +OPKs all day so will most likely ovulate tomorrow or Sunday. It's been a long wait - I'm on CD59 - because this is only my second postpartum cycle and I'm still breastfeeding, so my hormones are all over the place.

Looking for a buddy to obsess over symptoms with during the TWW! I can promise to totally over analyse everything, be ridiculously hopeful and positive and also egg on POAS madness :haha: 

Anyone want to join me?


----------



## squirrel.

Anyone else out there ovulating around now?

Still getting positive OPKs here and my temp dropped so really hoping ovulation is happening today, right now, as I write! If it happens tomorrow then our timing will have been really off and my husband is away this weekend. Come on eggs, hatch!!!


----------



## ruby83

Me Squirrel! I had +opk Saturday morning so expecting to O tomorrow! Let's obsess together!! X


----------



## squirrel.

I think we'll ovulate the same day Ruby, that'll make for some nice symptom spotting madness :)

I'm so so so hoping to actually get a TWW this time rather than my super short luteal phase from last cycle. I'm hoping it was only two days because it was my first cycle after having my daughter. I've been taking vitamin B6 and vitamin C to increase it, so hopefully they'll do the trick!

If you ovulate Sunday when do you think you'll test? I'm thinking the 12th if I can hold out that long, but in all honesty, with my mountain of cheapies, I'll probably start at something ridiculous like 5dpo!


----------



## ruby83

Oooh I'm going to try hold on as long as possible- please help me there! I hate seeing bfn so much and it's useless because if I test too early I won't believe the results anyway!!! I'll try get to 15/6! I have one frer in the drawer ready! Haven't got any cheapies here in Australia!

When I conceived my son I got my BFP 13dpo with no symptoms apart from feeling emotional... Hope I get some symptoms to analyses this time around &#128540;


----------



## ruby83

I'm new to the whole LP thing. I never thought about it with my first but have been reading up this time around because it's been mentioned on the forum. It seems strange yours is short with your long cycles but you are probably right your body is getting back in the swing if things !


----------



## ruby83

Oh I didn't realise your daughter is only 10 months! And you want twins!! You must be superwoman (or have very good children)! Haha! Sometimes I freak out when I think about having a newborn and a toddler! It's great having siblings close together, although I'm sure it means having your hands full also! Do you have lots of family support? Must be tough when your hubby is away? 

Anyway it's night here and we have been out for dinner for our anniversary. That makes for a good night to conceive on me thinks &#128541;


----------



## squirrel.

Happy anniversary :) hope you catch that egg!

Yes she's still little, but in our mind we really wanted as small a gap as possible, actually, this will end up being a much bigger gap than we planned. 

My husband is often away and all my family members live in a different country to each other (and me). My husband's parents are the only ones near us (an hour away), but they're often away. So we don't ever really have any help, but luckily our two are relatively easy. Being a teacher, two kids feels like a tiny amount to me :) I find spending time with my children sooooo much easier than work, so I remind myself of that fact on tough days (like today - I have two grumpy sausages today). I really would love twins :blush: but sadly, I obviously can't make that happen. They do run in my mum's side of the family (in the female line there are loads of twins with the most recent set being my cousin having twins a year ago - she herself was a twin), but I doubt I'll get that lucky. My husband would be very relieved if we don't have twins! I've told him he has nothing to worry about, it's not going to happen!


----------



## ruby83

You sound like a great mum! I like close age gap too. I'm sure in the long run it's easier too when they start playing together! Sibling bonds are very special!

My husbands parents live only 15mins away and adore Harry! He actually had a sleep over there last night. They are so cute with him! 

Do you know much about implantation? Did you ever get any sign this was happening?


----------



## squirrel.

Aw thanks :) I agree, I love the close age gap between my brother and I. I have two older brothers, one is 3.5 years older and the other is only just over a year older. We were always so close growing up.

That's really lovely that they're close to you and good with your son! Oscar goes to my parents in law's place every once in a while when they're around and they do adore him and he them, so when they're here it's lovely. I adore my parents-in-law too, they've rather adopted me as one of their own, which is nice as my parents live in France and Qatar, and my brothers in Holland and Belgium, so to feel like I have family here is really nice. The only issue is that they go on loooooots of holidays now they're retired. They're away at the moment for a month.

Implantation happens between 5 (at the extreme earliest, this is the earliest physically possible, but very rare it actually happens then) and 10 days after conception. It can be later as well, but again, that's pretty rare. I think the average for implantation is 7 days after conception. Some people say they feel it or they get mild spotting, but I think this is quite unusual as well. There aren't any nerves in the endometrium where the fertilised egg burrows in, so I don't see how it could be felt, but hey ho, who am I to tell people what they're feeling :)

Usually it's then a further two days before you can pick up hCG in urine and you wouldn't expect to get any symptoms before this time either with the exception of getting ill, this can happen soon after fertilisation and is down to a hormone called EPF (early pregnancy factor), which is released within an hour after conception. This hormone lowers your immune response so that your white blood cells don't attack the fertilised egg. This lowered immune response does make you more susceptible to colds and other illnesses. I caught Hand, Foot and Mouth from my son (who caught it from nursery) a few days after we conceived my daughter. I had a fever of 40 degrees for two days. It's quite rare to catch it as an adult, but clearly my immune system was lowered so I caught it from him. Quite a few women report feeling ill or having sore throats before their BFP.

Phew. What an essay :) I've learnt a lot since TTC our daughter and I can't help but go into 'teacher' mode sometimes when someone asks me a question.


----------



## ruby83

Wow now I've learnt a lot too!! Thanks teacher &#128540; I have googled a lot today but you have been more informative!
Oh I was hoping I would feel inplantation!!
So I caved and brought 5 tests today so I think I'll test in 10-11 days!! Eeek! I hope this tww flies!


----------



## squirrel.

Haha :)

You still might, some people say they do feel it somehow.

You have some willpower if you can hold out 10 days! I wouldn't last 6! I won't buy any proper ones till I get some faint lines on my ICs. I have wasted so much money on proper pregnancy tests in the past.

When is fathers day in Australia? Over here it's the 21st. If I get a BFP this cycle I'll keep it a secret till father's day and then surprise my husband that day with a video announcement featuring our kids. Very excited about making it and I have the perfect day to surprise him, now I just need a BFP!! Having said that, he'll probably be at a festival that day..... hmm.... maybe I could plant it on his phone before he goes...


----------



## ruby83

Oh that's a gorgeous idea! Father's Day in Australia is not until September! Yeah I spent nearly $40 on my tests today but if I'm not lucky this cycles I'll order some cheapies online. 6days implantation might not of even happened then!! You are going to be a bad influence on my I can tell!! Haha!


----------



## wwchix

im 1dpo - holding out until 9dpo until testing as its my friends wedding that day so gonna test and if bfn il be able to have a glass of wine, then it'll be every morning il test lol.

ttc our rainbow baby after losing our first pregnancy at 7 weeks in january xx


----------



## squirrel.

Oh I'll be a terrible influence on you :haha:

When I have a mountain of cheapies the impatience gets the best of me, even if my rational side is telling my crazy side off with logic, it still doesn't work!! I don't get disappointed by BFNs at that stage - I do later at 11+ dpo - so I just take them for the sheer POAS addiction madness.


----------



## ruby83

wwchix said:


> im 1dpo - holding out until 9dpo until testing as its my friends wedding that day so gonna test and if bfn il be able to have a glass of wine, then it'll be every morning il test lol.
> 
> ttc our rainbow baby after losing our first pregnancy at 7 weeks in january xx

Welcome hon! Sorry to hear of your loss in Jan. I hope this is your month too!


----------



## squirrel.

wwchix said:


> im 1dpo - holding out until 9dpo until testing as its my friends wedding that day so gonna test and if bfn il be able to have a glass of wine, then it'll be every morning il test lol.
> 
> ttc our rainbow baby after losing our first pregnancy at 7 weeks in january xx

Welcome wwchix and fingers crossed for you! Sorry to hear about your loss. I hope this is your month for a sticky bean.


----------



## ruby83

Tomorrow for my 1dpo it will be a killer! Due to be cold and rainy and my DS has a cough so no leaving the house probably! Have to keep myself busy when DS sleeps or else I'll be googling pregnancy symptoms when 1dpo bahaha! The rest of the week is quite busy so hopefully flies by!


----------



## peach44

I got my +opk last night about 7pm and another dark one just a little while ago. Eggy could be releasing as I type this!:thumbup: I have some internet cheapies, so I have a feeling I will be testing as early as 11dpo! lol.


----------



## peach44

wwchix said:


> im 1dpo - holding out until 9dpo until testing as its my friends wedding that day so gonna test and if bfn il be able to have a glass of wine, then it'll be every morning il test lol.
> 
> ttc our rainbow baby after losing our first pregnancy at 7 weeks in january xx

We are ttc ours as well after losing our first at 8 1/2 weeks last june. I know I'm going to worry even more when we do get our BFP, but it's nice to know there's others around that can relate. :) This is our month, I can feel it.:dust:


----------



## wwchix

good luck to us all and sorry to hear of your loss too peach.

i really hope this month brings a sticky baby - we have dtd every day for the past 5 nights and im 99% sure that i ovulated on friday/saturday - going by solid smiley on CBFM - which is now blank :) so 1dpo. 

no symptoms really, im tired and scatterbrained but may be from the clomid after affects, also had back cramps but again can be down to clomid.

i have 2 friends riding on me joining them as bump buddies lol :p xx


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear that Peach! The first trimester is so scary. We are all hanging out to be out of the tww but then we have the damn 12ww which drags on sooo much!


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, how is everyone going? I'm really hoping this week flies (and next week!) I just used an online implantation calculator and it puts me most likely to implant on 9/6 and is telling me not to test until 11/6 at the earliest! Not sure how they work it out but I'll run with it. It may prevent me from obsessing too early about symptoms!


----------



## squirrel.

I am tired tired tired!!! 3dpo and feeling like I'm getting ill. Too early for pregnancy symptoms, so this is probably just real illness creeping up on me. I don't even think EPF could work that quickly to lower my immune system and make me feel ill at 2dpo. Oh well :) I'll be ill while I obsess this TWW.

An implantation calculator probably uses average implantation time and then adds on three days to make sure you don't test too soon. Do you think you'll wait till the 11th?

I'm feeling surprisingly calm and patient this evening - probably too tired to feel anything else :haha: - so much so that I think I'll wait till next Friday to test (13dpo). I'd feel stupidly proud of myself if I could manage that! How silly.

I think in my heart I am fully expecting this cycle to be a flop and I'm trying to protect my feelings. I don't think my luteal phase is back up to scratch yet with breastfeeding still, so I'm not getting my hopes up about this cycle.

Random obsessive fact of the day: If I conceived this cycle I would be due the 20th of Feb, which would make me laugh as my kids' birthdays are on the 16th and the 18th of their months. My husband and I were just joking the other day that our next child will have to be born on the 20th of a month to fit the pattern, so would be funny to have that as a due date.


----------



## ruby83

Funnily enough Squirrel I am feeling exhausted this afternoon too! Like I could have a nap, which is not like me. I never nap! I have logged it in my symptoms journal but not sure if I am getting my hopes up. 

So far I have:

1dpo back pain
2dpo slight twinges randomly my left side
3dpo feeling exhausted after lunch and body feeling tender/ sensitive (if that makes sense). Maybe the progesterone following O??

I hope your LP is back to normal this cycle! FX 

Yep will hold out until Friday 11th. AF would be due over the weekend (although who knows my cycle now I am off BCP). So if I get a BFN the weekend can distract me :thumbup:

Although if you test early and get a BFP I will probably jump onboard too!! Hahaha

How funny about your possible due date! I actually thought if we conceived this cycle bub would be born in March... I must have counted wrong! Our DS was due 6/3 but came 31/1 so who knows...


----------



## wwchix

i just need this next week to hurry up, i need to know! haha xx


----------



## ruby83

wwchix said:


> i just need this next week to hurry up, i need to know! haha xx

We are all so impatient aren't we! Hahaha!


----------



## twinmummy06

Hi ladies, can I join you?
I ovulated May 30th according to FF. I'm 5dpo and nothing really in the way of symptoms yet.
If we caught the egg this month it gives me the due date of Feb 19th - our littlest's 2nd birthday. So hoping that's a lucky sign! 

Going to try to wait until at least 10dpo to test, but I have stocked up on FRERs so 8-9dpo may get the better of me lol.


----------



## ruby83

twinmummy06 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you?
> I ovulated May 30th according to FF. I'm 5dpo and nothing really in the way of symptoms yet.
> If we caught the egg this month it gives me the due date of Feb 19th - our littlest's 2nd birthday. So hoping that's a lucky sign!
> 
> Going to try to wait until at least 10dpo to test, but I have stocked up on FRERs so 8-9dpo may get the better of me lol.

Welcome twinmummy! I think Feb 19th is your lucky sign for sure. I am feeling symptoms incl: back ache after O, exhaustion (yesterday), nausea (today)- but I think my body is playing tricks on me becuase I am only 4-5dpo so too early for pregnancy symptoms. I think I am a little excited/ anxious and making myself nauseous!

I really want to wait til 11dpo or even more- to try prevent a BFN! Unfortunately given I nearly POAS today, I don't think I will be able to hold out that long! :wacko:


----------



## twinmummy06

Don't you hate that, I try not to symptom spot, but I do that about as well as not peeing on sticks from 7dpo and dieting :haha:

My main one at the moment is pimples. I breakout around O and then for AF. Usually I'd have cleared up by now but they're still there and I look like a teenager again. Oh and feeling really warm during the day, thank you progesterone! But that's about it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mind if I join? I'm 4 dpo today, and this is our first cycle NTNP since our DS #2 was born about 8 months ago.

Squirrel, correct me if I'm wrong, but you're the one on here with the Irritable Uterus, right? I have a Irritable Uterus as well, and I think we've talked about it on various posts before. Also, our kids are pretty close to the same age (aside from my DS#1 in the middle, Lol)

My biggest symptom today is a really hot face, like I feel like I just pulled my face out of an oven.

Oh, and to reference the conversation earlier about implantation, I've had two of my kids implant on 5/6 dpo, because I had faint positives at 7dpo. So I'll definitely crack and test at 7 or 8 dpo this time. :haha:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles: welcome! Wow I never knew it was possible to implant that early... 

I wonder who will crack first and POAS? I have a feeling it may be me even though I may seem like the most determined!! Hahaha

Although Squirrel, have you beat us all to it and done it already?? hahaha :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I already know I'm going to test on 6 dpo (Saturday), because I ALWAYS do, even though I say I won't. :haha:


----------



## ruby83

Hahaha we are terrible aren't we! I know I get really disappointed seeing a BFN so I hope i can hold off! Do you think you implant early or do you just like testing early? Good luck xx


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome spiffy
I definitely have enough tests to start at 7dpo :haha: and I probably will, I have like zero willpower lol.

Earliest I have gotten a positive was 9dpo with night pee. I could have sworn I saw something on my 8dpo fmu but still could have been the dreaded line eye lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think I just implant early. :shrug: Here's my 7 dpo test from my last pregnancy. The only time I implanted late (didn't get a BFP until 14 dpo), it was a chemical.

But yes, I also just like to test early :haha:
 



Attached Files:







7 dpo afternoon.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, I have to say your children are adorable! Good job :winkwink:

I am so tempted to test because i have had quite a few symptoms this time but I am also scared that it will be all in my head. I kind of wish I was symptom-less because then I wouldn't get my hopes up so much.

Today I am not nauseous at all but my hips and back are aching. Last night I woke up sweating quite a lot and had to take my singlet off because it was wet! Trying not to read into these ones too much becuase my hips/ back may be aching from lugging around my 11kg DS, and I might have sweated due to having the heater on last night. :blush:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I have my symptoms by dpo for my last three BFPs (I was too new to all this with my daughter, so I didn't record anything), and "hot at night" is one of the symptoms I listed right around this point in the TWW every time!

Oh, and thank you for the compliment! I ought to update my profile picture, though, since that was last year and my DS#2 isn't even in it. :dohh:


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome Spiffynoodles :) I remember you from before. You have a good memory! Yes I'm the one with the irritable uterus that contracts all the damned time. With my son it was just annoying, but with my daughter I think it helped lead to me having her a month early as irritable uteruses have been linked to premature birth. I wonder if the next time they'll have me as high risk. Hopefully they'll keep more of an eye on it.

You get such early BFPs! You probably do implant as early as possible and then your body excretes a lot of hCG in your urine? Some women don't pass a lot of hCG into their urine and it takes weeks to get a BFP, but you must be the opposite!

Ruby haha :haha: I'm still holding out. Very busy moving today. Couldn't remember how many dpo I am for a bit, so I think that's a good sign!

6dpo today and I've also been feeling really really hot at night. I had an awful night's sleep because I was just so warm and my daughter also kept waking up - poor baby is ill now after all that teething. I'm also getting stupidly emotional now. The kids were watching Chuggington while we pack and move and I sat down with them for a bit to feed Isla. Watching this silly kids programme about talking trains had me full on crying (they rescued each other from a collapsing mine). Ridiculousness! It could be emotions about moving and stress with work making me emotional too, but still, very strange.


----------



## ruby83

I'm jealous you are busy squirrel because time will fly for you! Time is dragging for me!

I'm actually beginning to think my symptoms are going to be AF coming very soon! It will be a short cycle probably due to coming off BCP. My belly feels bloated and I'm feeling pms &#128560;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, how early did your daughter come? My first DS came at 36+6 weeks, and then my second DS came at 35+0, so I'm also wondering what kind of precautions they'll take this time.

That's awesome that the time is passing quickly for you. I'm with Ruby. It's dragging!

5 dpo for me, and I just feel yuck. But I'm getting excited to test soon! This is always the point in my cycle when I swear I'm pregnant. :haha: :dohh:


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby I hope those aren't AF symptoms but a sign a BFP is near instead!

My daughter can't at 36+6 by 12 week scan date, but 36+1 by my dates (which I calculated by charting and OPKs - so I know my date was right). By their dates I would have got my BFP at 5dpo, which is inpossible. I also had a scan at 7 weeks where I measured spot on for my date. 

My son was late, so she came a lot earlier than he did! 

I'd hope with your last coming at 35 weeks that they'd monitor you more closely!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think they will. With my last pregnancy, they already started taking more precautions, by checking my cervix more often (although I learned how to do it myself, so her checks were more like confirmation) and doing a few Fetal Fibronectin tests, which I think I'll be refusing this time around, seeing as they're horribly expensive and not very reliable.

And I hear you about your dates versus theirs. I think most doctors/midwives don't think we know our cycles as well as we do. :winkwink:

Ruby, I think AF symptoms and BFP symptoms are usually pretty similar. I definitely get bloated before AF and before getting a BFP.


----------



## ruby83

How funny (actually not funny, strange) that we are in the same boat- my DS came at 35 weeks too. I went into labour at 33.6 weeks and they kept me in hospital until he was born. I had the steriod injections. He was fine though. Had to stay in the special care unit for 2 weeks because of feeling issues but other than that all good. He is a big boy now- 11kg at 16 months!

I worry our next will be prem too. It was so hard having to leave the hospital while he was in the SCU and I was spending from 7am-11pm there everyday- which would be hard with a toddler!

I am hoping my symptoms are not AF but I have a feeling they are. It is too early for pregnancy symptoms to be this noticeable. Trying not to get down about it though. It is my first month ttc. 

Enjoy your weekend ladies xxxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, do they know why your DS came early?

As for it being too early for symptoms, I disagree. I always get pregnancy symptoms starting around 5/6 dpo. :flower: Today I've been ridiculously tired, and so dizzy and weak and breathless. I got up a few minutes ago and had to grab a chair because my vision went all dark for a few seconds. I remember this happening early on in my pregnancy with DS#2, so we'll see!


----------



## ruby83

Here's hoping!
No they had no idea why he was early! I lost my mucous plug a bit over a week before he was born and I went in and was 2cm dialated. They kept me in hospital and ended up breaking my waters. They said at that gestation if he wants to come out there must be a reason so they prefer to get him out. 

Interesting you get symptoms early! Must have to do with early implantation . My back has been aching the last few days and having light cramping, and hip pain &#128560;


----------



## twinmummy06

Don't give up just yet Ruby, I also got pregnancy symptoms early on my successful cycles. Fingers crossed for you!

I had some light cramping yesterday and still today. I woke up this morning (7dpo) gagging at nothing. I've had this happen my last two pregnancies where every morning the slightest smell of anything would make me dry heave and/or vomit up bile. Was delightful lol. So gross but hopefully a good sign. 


Not exactly the same situation as you ladies, but my twins were 34 weekers (emergency csection though, no labour).


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm getting that itch to test. I think I'm going to start testing each fmu from tomorrow (8dpo).


----------



## ruby83

Oooh good luck! Does fmu make much of a difference?


----------



## squirrel.

Exciting symptoms Twinmummy!! I'm 7dpo and starting to get even less hopeful than I was before as I felt less warm this morning (been waking up with burning skin every morning). I couldn't temp as I left my thermometer at our house (we moved yesterday) - typical that's the one day I feel less warm in the morning. So not sure if my temp has gone down. I have mild cramps too. I lasted a good while longer this luteal phase. Hopefully next cycle it will be up to scratch. Went from 3 days, to 7 days if this is AF coming. Hopefully by next cycle we'll be at 10+. If no period tomorrow I may test too (8dpo) just because I fear period will arrive soon and I won't have had the excitement of testing :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby it's just that FMU has been held overnight so concentrations of hCG are supposed to be stronger. I find I get best results with evening urine that's been held a few hours - I guess because if you get a negative with that day's FMU then by evening there will be more hCG in your system as in those early days 12 hours does make a big difference to how much hCG is made.


----------



## ruby83

Oh squirrel I feel AF coming too! Sucks but at least your LP is longer! FX AF doesn't come and we all get some BFP very soon!

I'm very happy to be nearing the second week! Hope moving is going well! I know how much it sucks! How long will it be until your place is finished?


----------



## squirrel.

Sooooo irritable today it's unreal! I just feel like a kettle constantly boiling over and am having to work really hard at keeping it out of my tone. The kids are really unsettled (naturally) after the move and have been really difficult today. Not only that but Isla is teething and ill, so obviously has been grumpy with that. Oscar has vented his frustrations today by screaming and moaning all day. I know this can be a normal three-year-old thing, but with his autism and lack of speech we seem to get it a lot more from him than other three-year-olds. Usually I stay very patient with him, but today, wow, I feel so so so angry! Just been trying to put Isla down for an hour. I've been trying to feed her to sleep as usual with her fighting at the breast, grabbing my hair and face, pulling, biting... I've just had enough!!!! Yikes! I hope this is a pregnancy symptom not just PMS on steroids!

And breathe. Calm down. And go back in as the crazy baby is still not asleep!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, that's awful! :nope: I've had days where I'd just fighting the urge to break something or scream, and it's a horrible feeling. Both of my sons are teething right now, and it's not fun. My almost 2 year old doesn't talk yet, and it really does make the whining and the tantrums worse, because they don't have any other way to express themselves. :( I really hope the irritability is a pregnancy symptom, though!

Well, I caved and tested. Just waiting for the test to develop and then I'll post a picture so you can see my lovely BFN, since it's only 6 dpo, and I'm crazy for even taking a test. :haha::dohh:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, here's my 6 dpo test


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy something is definitely catching my eye!! Hope it's the start of a BFP! I do find with cheapies though that there is often a shadowy line. Hope that isn't the case with yours and it's a true line.

Eek! How exciting!!! Our thread's first possible BFP on its way!


----------



## squirrel.

Have you guys thought about names yet?

We always think about names, but this time round it's taken us a while to talk about it. Usually we have them years in advance :haha: We were just talking about it yesterday actually and we've somewhat agreed on Felix Edward and Isabelle .... (shortened to Izzy).

Just need a middle name for Isabelle.

How about you guys?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Squirrel! I'm sure it's just the standard cheapie shadow line, but it was fun to test anyway, and I'm not even depressed that it's a BFN, since it's so early. :flower:

We have a girl name already, because we were going to use it if DS#2 had been a girl: Eden Tamra (Tamra is my MIL's name). But for a boy, we're screwed since it was soooo hard to come up with one we both liked last time. Hopefully we'll just have a girl and it won't be an issue. :haha:


----------



## ruby83

Ah Spiffy I came on here this morning to say "I wonder who will end up testing first!" and you beat me to it! Sorry i can't see anything but to be honest at 6dpo with an IC that would probably be as expected! 

I am sorry to hear about your day Squirrel! Kids can be tough at times! My DS has always been a good sleeper but about a month ago went through a stage where we would need to pat him for an hour or so to get him off and he was waking often, and early in the morning- sometimes 5am! I think it was teething too! He is starting his toddler tantrums now and geez he can turn it on. Hahaha

Ok, so I have read a bit about HCG and I want to hold off as long as I can which will give me a better chnace of an accurate result. Let's see how I go! No more symptoms from me. Had backache yesterday and nothing more.

As for names. Our favourite girls names are Isla (Squirrel you chose well) and Summer. These were our fav's before we had our son who is named Harry.
Boys I am not sure though....


----------



## squirrel.

8dpo and a BFN :) oh well. I enjoyed the excitement of testing. Will try again tomorrow. Last time I didn't get a squinter on an IC till the evening of 10dpo. So even if I were pregnant, I wouldn't expect anything this soon based on what happened last time. Still doesn't stop me though.

I like your name choices ladies :) we struggle with boys names too. Oscar was the only one we both liked. Felix has always been my favourite, but my husband has resisted until now.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Still early, Squirrel! But hey, you're supposed to post tests anyway, so we can squint! :haha:

I'll be testing this afternoon, since my afternoon pee seems to work better than FMU. I'll honestly be shocked if I'm not pregnant, based on all the symptoms I've been experiencing. This morning my lower abdomen is sore, like I did a 100 crunches yesterday (believe me, I didn't :haha:).


----------



## squirrel.

Exciting spiffy! Sounds good! After three pregnancies, you must be better at discerning the true pregnancy symptoms from the non-pregnant ones that trick us in the TWW. 

Haha, I'll post a picture later. I did take one to see if I could see a line.


----------



## squirrel.

Okay here is my shiny BFN from today. Hoping for at least a shadow to obsess over tomorrow :haha: I've use photoshop to try and get anything out of this and so far, completely stark white as BFNs get! 

I don't expect even if I am pregnant I'll get a BFP at 9dpo as it took a while last time. Don't think I'm one of those super early BFP women.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7717.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Chrissy05

Hello ladies!

I'm a bit late to this party but I too ov'ed at about the same time as you (May 31st). This is my 9th cycle ttc'ing for baby#1. I had cramping and gas on days 5-6 po and a temp dip on 5dpo. My temp has risen higher than ever since then, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I'm trying not to test until at least 12dpo... the temptation is so strong to test earlier.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome Chrissy! If you can hold out until 12dpo, I applaud you! :winkwink:

Squirrel, my test from today is about as exciting as yours. But we still have plenty of time to get a nice BFP! Here's 7 dpo:


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome Chrissy06! Hope this is your month. Sounds promising with your temps going up!

Spiffy true true. I was reading today that average implantation actually happens at 9dpo. 80% of embryos implant between 8-10 days. I also wondered if tall women had longer implantation times if taller women have longer Fallopian tubes? Would be interesting to do a study about that. I'm 5'8 and have a super long torso, so I wonder if my Fallopian tubes are longer, which may lead to being on the later side for implantation :haha: my word, the things we think about when we're TTC.

Off topic - exhausted so I'm heading to be early and I'm still so irritable and hot! There was a street party that went on till 9:30pm with the most awful DJ I've ever heard and now everyone around is still partying, loudly and shouting. Then the massive supermarket behind the garden is making the most noise - not sure what they're doing! - and I can't sleep!! I feel crazy! I really hope these are pregnancy symptoms and not me losing my mind! I am really missing our lovely quiet street and house right now. Only three/four months in this flat so it's not for too long. We also used to live here for four years and then sold to his brother who rents it out, so it is nice to be back. It's *our* flat and feels like home, but wow I forgot how noisy this street is - only two streets away from our house and it's like a different world. And vent finished!! :)


----------



## ruby83

Welcome Chrissy! Good luck!

Squirrel that sucks with your noisy street and not sleeping. I had a noisy baby last night and also minimal sleep! I love that you are such a teacher- I wouldn't have even thought about taller people having longer fallopian tubes :haha:

Spiffy: post your next test and we will see if we see something. I am not good at seeing squinters though...

My symptoms have pretty much gone. No real cramping, tiredness or anything now so a bit confused because if I was getting AF early my cramping normally gets worse... 

So far- these days are based on O Sunday (I may have ovulated Saturday or Monday):
1DPO: Back pain
2DPO: twinges in left side of tummy
3DPO: after lunch EXHAUSTED! Body feeling tender/ sensitive, smelly wee before bed despite drinking lots (sorry tmi), bit lightheaded
4DPO: nausea most of the day (WIERD)
5DPO: hip and back pain, mild crampy- feels like AF
6DPO: same as above
7DPO: nothing at all
8DPO: nothing at all

Not sure if I have willpower ladies but I am quite nervous to test! It is a public holiday here todaye (Queen's Birthday) so today will hopefully fly, just got to get through Tues, then working Wed, Thur so hoping I can hold out and test Friday!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, that's so funny that you said that, because just last night I was thinking, "I wonder if I tend to implant sooner because I have shorter fallopian tubes?" because I have a ridiculously short torso. All my height is in my legs. So maybe that's why I've had faint BFPs on 7 dpo twice!

I'm so sorry you're dealing with such a noisy street right now. That would drive me crazy! And Ruby, I know how you feel waking up with a baby throughout the night, since my LO still wakes up twice to eat.

I'm really hoping to get a faint line tomorrow, but I'm not sure how well these tests (First Signal) do early on, since I've only even used Wondfo's first and then confirmed with a nicer test. But we'll see. :flower:


----------



## Ursaula

Hey gals! I feel weird posting late into this thread but I've finally gained enough courage to! I've been following it with excitement!

Just to introduce myself a little I started ttc last month. I thought maybe I was pregnant as I completely missed af but I still get BFN and no af. With that said, if I did ovulate this past time it would be around May 29/30/31. We dtd May 29 so we're hoping maybe this time? Af for me SHOULD be due tomorrow, if she were to arrive.

I'm wondering what your favourite brands of pregnancy tests are and how early should I start testing as I ovulate late in my cycle? I've been using FRER but I just finished reading terrible reviews on them the past few years...Clearblue digital I tried too but it doesn't pick up hcg until it's at 50. So, what testers do you guys use?

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome Chrissy and Ursaula!

Your tests looks the same as mine ladies, currently BFN at 9dpo. No pics, no squinters at all, I stared for ages :haha: I'm using FRERS Ursaula as I find them very sensitive (apparently can detect 12hcg?)

Interesting your theory on tall and short women lol. I'm short (5 foot 3) with i think and average torso and I've implanted early ish each time (positives between 9-11dpo).


----------



## ruby83

Ursaula said:


> Hey gals! I feel weird posting late into this thread but I've finally gained enough courage to! I've been following it with excitement!
> 
> Just to introduce myself a little I started ttc last month. I thought maybe I was pregnant as I completely missed af but I still get BFN and no af. With that said, if I did ovulate this past time it would be around May 29/30/31. We dtd May 29 so we're hoping maybe this time? Af for me SHOULD be due tomorrow, if she were to arrive.
> 
> I'm wondering what your favourite brands of pregnancy tests are and how early should I start testing as I ovulate late in my cycle? I've been using FRER but I just finished reading terrible reviews on them the past few years...Clearblue digital I tried too but it doesn't pick up hcg until it's at 50. So, what testers do you guys use?
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

Welcome hon! You don't need courage here, we are a friendly bunch! You have short LP too if you are due tomorrow.

I use FRER and then if I was to get a positive I would confirm with a Clearblue digi. Here in Australia FRER are quite $$$ hence why I am not testing already. I like to try and hold on as long as possible. I have found these tests fine. 

Do you know why you missed AF last month?


----------



## Ursaula

ruby83 said:


> Ursaula said:
> 
> 
> Hey gals! I feel weird posting late into this thread but I've finally gained enough courage to! I've been following it with excitement!
> 
> Just to introduce myself a little I started ttc last month. I thought maybe I was pregnant as I completely missed af but I still get BFN and no af. With that said, if I did ovulate this past time it would be around May 29/30/31. We dtd May 29 so we're hoping maybe this time? Af for me SHOULD be due tomorrow, if she were to arrive.
> 
> I'm wondering what your favourite brands of pregnancy tests are and how early should I start testing as I ovulate late in my cycle? I've been using FRER but I just finished reading terrible reviews on them the past few years...Clearblue digital I tried too but it doesn't pick up hcg until it's at 50. So, what testers do you guys use?
> 
> Baby dust to all!!
> 
> Welcome hon! You don't need courage here, we are a friendly bunch! You have short LP too if you are due tomorrow.
> 
> I use FRER and then if I was to get a positive I would confirm with a Clearblue digi. Here in Australia FRER are quite $$$ hence why I am not testing already. I like to try and hold on as long as possible. I have found these tests fine.
> 
> Do you know why you missed AF last month?Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcomes! :blush: Good to know that FRER are good tests. I was worried because I picked up a pack of them and then did research after. I have no idea why I missed af last month. I see my doctor June 11 so I'm going to bring it all up if I don't get af again or I don't get a BFP by then. I really thought I was pregnant but did tests weekly and nothing. I've read up a lot on the rare possibility of not producing enough hcg to register until 7, 8, or even 9 weeks, sometimes never, but women are still pregnant. Seeing as it's so rare I've just decided to consult my doctor when I go there next, especially if I don't have af or BFP this time around. Speaking of which, I have one FRER to use and I'm thinking of using it tomorrow as it will be the day af is due, is this a smart idea even though I only would have ovulated May 29ish?


----------



## ruby83

If you ovulated 29/5 it should pick up HCG by then. Maybe try wait another day just in case you ovulated later than you thought?


----------



## Ursaula

I thought about that as well...I don't think I can wait any longer though! I might test tomorrow morning and if it's negative and no af I'll ask for a test at the doctors. I'll keep you gals updated either way!


----------



## ruby83

GOOD LUCK! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## squirrel.

Welcome Ursuala :) dont feel weird, youre plenty in time for all the testing excitement! :dust: I hope this is your cycle. I tend to use cheapies first and then move on to other tests if I feel like theres a hint on my cheapies. I get wondfos from amazon.co.uk.

Im going to go with my theory :D and not expect anything proper till 11dpo or so.




So my temp went up a bit today. Dont know if it was because of disrupted sleep or hot bedroom (though it has been hot for several days now). I also poas this morning and could see the faintest shadow - that crazy moment where you think Am I making myself see things?. But then I took the photo into photoshop and messed with the levels and can force a faint faint squinter of a squinter out of it (within the time limit). So either Im going nuts or its a cheapie shadow that never turns into anything or its the start of a BFP. 9dpo today, would be surprised if it was the latter.

Photos show original (looks blank, but you can i real life just about see a shadow) and then tweaks. It's so so so faint even tweaked, but hey, it's fun :haha: Worth noting that I tweaked yesterday's test too and couldn't get anything out of it at all.
 



Attached Files:







original.jpg
File size: 259.7 KB
Views: 16









tweaked like hell.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 15









squinter tweaked.jpg
File size: 86.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ruby83

I just responded in the other thread but I can see your line even without your tweaking! Is that with FMU? I am going to need all the willpower in the world not to test tomorrow! I wouldn't have expected the IC to be so good this early?


----------



## squirrel.

Oh yay to seeing the line :dance: Here's hoping it's actually the start of something. I wonder if I implanted yesterday with my temp going up again today? Huge fingers crossed this is it!! I so want to do my father's day video for my husband!!

Oh no, I hope I'm not breaking your willpower! You can do it Ruby! Ignore my mindless testing! :D

This brand seems to be the best in my experience - they're Wondfos from amazon.co.uk. I don't think they're the same as the US ones, they don't look the same, but I do like them. I use their OPKs too, which I also find the best. It was this brand that gave me my first squinter of a squinter with my daughter too.


----------



## ruby83

If you implanted yesterday would it show up already? I don't know anything about temping...

Love on your signature you are still supposed to have over 3 days until testing!

If I had cheap tests I probably would succumb too but want to try and save my FRER tests- just got to get through tomorrow then I am at work Wed/ Thurs.

Cant wait to see your next test!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## squirrel.

Eek! Just got another quinter on another brand. Showed up in the time. Could this be it???? I really hope so! Jeez, I have so much work to do today as well as looking after my daughter (my little boy is at nursery) - how am I going to concentrate today????? And my damn stash of ICs are tempting me every time I go to the loo! No! No more till this evening.

Then tomorrow I'll use a clearblue plus (save my FRER for 11dpo).

Aghhhh! Fun times! Love getting squinters. And because I'm not overly hopeful for this cycle, I don't feel too emotionally invested incase this all turns out to be line eye in the end.

Photo is original.
 



Attached Files:







original2.jpg
File size: 102.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome, Ursaula. :flower: I love your profile pic. :haha:

Squirrel, that's a freaking BFP!!! Or at least I'd consider it one if it were my test! :happydance:


----------



## twinmummy06

I see it too squirrel!! Fingers crossed for you that this is it!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, here's my super-not-exciting 8 dpo test. :(


----------



## Ursaula

Thanks Spiffy!

Looks like the start of a BFP to me too, Squirrel! Thanks for the brand advice, I'm going to look into them and probably, knowing me, I'll get some to try out. I'm having zero luck with FRER right now. Not even squinters.

I tested today with FMU on my last FRER. BFN! :( I'm not surprised. Af is suppose to come today but there's no sign of her. It is only 10dpo too, FX!


----------



## wwchix

so im currently 9dpo, started testing at 6dpo as got the itch and have no willpower and 30 ic's screaming my name.

all bfns so far, but only cd24 and last time i was pregnant with the baby we lost, i didnt get bfp until cd31 so plenty of time.


----------



## Ursaula

Sorry for your loss wwchix. I wish you the best of luck this round!

Looks like I'm out ladies :( af decided to show up today after all, right on time. Back to the wtt stage for me. I'll be stalking this thread though to see how the rest of you make out! Good luck gals! Baby dust!!!


----------



## Chrissy05

Ok, I'm really confused and am tempted to just test every day to figure out what's going on. 

I started using FF to track my temps this cycle... usually I only use the ovia phone app. Based on my temps, FF said I ovulated on May 31st. This correlates perfectly with my Ovia app as well as with the +opt test from May 29-30. I had a temp dip at 5dpo (the first time I ever see a dip), and since then my temp has been steadily rising. I've also noticed that I'm more tired than usual and today I was slightly nauseous. All good signs and I'm feeling really positive about this. 

But here's the problem, when I went to add this morning's temp, FF has decided that I didn't ovulate on May 31st (cd16) but rather on June 5th (cd21, what I thought was 5dpo). My cycle is pretty constant as 29-30 days, and based on previous cycles I normally ov somewhere around cd16-18. What is going on!?!?! I'm so confused right now!

Here are images of both charts. Maybe some of you can shed some light on the situation.
 



Attached Files:







OV1.jpg
File size: 141.8 KB
Views: 4









OV2.jpg
File size: 149 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ursaula, so sorry the witch got you. :(

Chrissy, I think you O'ed on the 31st, and FF just got confused because your 5dpo dip went below your coverline, so they thought it was your O dip. I would just do a manual override and change your O date back to the 31st. You know your body better than website does. :winkwink:

Squirrel, I'm anxiously awaiting your next test!


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry AF arrived ursuala! I really hope next cycle is the one for you!

Chrissy I agree with spiffy and that FF is just a bit confused.

Haha. I think it will be negative tomottow norning. I took one his evening (fairly dilute pee) and it was completely BFN. Couldn't tweak anything out of it. I would imagine if this morning's line was a real positive I'd be able to replicate it this evening. Still not out yet as it may still be too early. We'll see in the morning!

Spiffy looking forward to seeing your test too. And you too Ruby of you decide to test!! Going to bed now ready for a day of hell at work tomorow, but hopefully a BFP will cheer me up before I go!

Sorry for typos. Going to bed and phone is being crazy! Too lazy to change them all now. So sleepy!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I still think you'll have a BFP in the morning. :flower:

Okay, I've gone into full-on crazy mode. :haha: I cracked and took another test with afternoon pee, and I feel like I can almost see something on it. I even compared the three most recent tests, and still feel like there's something on the most recent one. Am I crazy? (Because I very well might be :haha:)


----------



## ruby83

Ursaula said:


> Sorry for your loss wwchix. I wish you the best of luck this round!
> 
> Looks like I'm out ladies :( af decided to show up today after all, right on time. Back to the wtt stage for me. I'll be stalking this thread though to see how the rest of you make out! Good luck gals! Baby dust!!!

Oh that sucks Ursaula! All the best for your next cycle x


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> Well, here's my super-not-exciting 8 dpo test. :(

Still SUPER early Spiffy! I was going to test this morning but got up and went to the bathroom without thinking so missed out on the FMU- I think that was a good thing! I am working all day tomorrow so wont test then I am only working Thurs morning so MAY test Thurs afternoon or wait and do FMU Friday morning...

I don't have any more symptoms to report :-(


----------



## Chrissy05

Sorry to hear AF came your way Ursaula... that sucks. 

Thank you ladies for your advice. I think you're right and I'm going to stick with my gut feeling on this one. Though with all the hoopla, I caved and tested early.. BFN. It's still early though, only 8dpo. Still feeling a bit nauseous today. My pizza for dinner wasn't as appetizing as it normally is... so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## twinmummy06

Sorry the witch showed up Ursaula :(

Chrissy I agree the 31st looks good. All that fertile mucus after O is probably helping to confuse ff even more :haha:

Spiffy I feel like something keeps grabbing my eye especially on the middle test. Fingers crossed!

As for me, still BFN here at 10dpo. I decided to do a 2mu test after 2 hours hold as well because I'm a nutter lol. I thought I could see something by 5 mins but i couldn't make out any colour and ya know that damn line eye was in full force.

I wish I had the patience to just test if af doesn't show and I'd spare myself all this torture :haha:


----------



## ruby83

twinmummy06 said:


> Sorry the witch showed up Ursaula :(
> 
> Chrissy I agree the 31st looks good. All that fertile mucus after O is probably helping to confuse ff even more :haha:
> 
> Spiffy I feel like something keeps grabbing my eye especially on the middle test. Fingers crossed!
> 
> As for me, still BFN here at 10dpo. I decided to do a 2mu test after 2 hours hold as well because I'm a nutter lol. I thought I could see something by 5 mins but i couldn't make out any colour and ya know that damn line eye was in full force.
> 
> I wish I had the patience to just test if af doesn't show and I'd spare myself all this torture :haha:

Post a pic?? 

I am having AF cramps ladies :cry: I have a feeling it will come tomorrow.


----------



## twinmummy06

I couldnt get it to show on a pic either. Gimme a sec and I'll upoad to PB

Oh no hopefully they're implantation cramps and af stays away Ruby xx


----------



## twinmummy06

I cant see a thing on this pic. Couldn't get what I thought I saw to show, hence why it's probably just my imagination lol


https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/Mobile%20Uploads/20150609_105928_zpsq5hqueuz.jpg


----------



## ruby83

Nope I can't see sorry sweets BUT it is still early to test! We really torture ourselves during the 2ww dont we!

I know I am not out until the :witch: comes but am feeling so down right now. My DS is asleep and I am sitting here thinking I really thought with my early symptoms that this was going to be it. Feel guilty for getting emotional since I know there are so many lovely ladies on here who have been trying for so long. 

Ah just have to shake myself off, wait for AF with the hope it doesn't come but there is always next month.

Sorry for rambling :blush:


----------



## twinmummy06

Without hope we have nothing xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, cramping is normal in early pregnancy, too! Don't lose hope yet!

Twinmummy, I swear I see something on your test! And I'm on my phone!


----------



## ruby83

Thanks ladies! :hugs: I am keeping hope but I am feeling emotional too all signs AF is coming but FX it is my BFP! Just have to keep busy! xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Twinmummy - I think I can see a shadow! Hope it darkens!

Spiffy - I see what you mean, there does look like there's something there. Hopefully it's the start of a BFP!

Ruby - I agree, cramps don't mean anything! You're not out yet!


Very White BFNs this morning - all my best efforts at tweaking couldn't get a thing out of them! If I were pregnant a BFP would show by 10dpo. Those lines yesterday must have been just rubbish ICs showing shadow lines again. My chart has gone triphasic, which I confess, did get my hopes up this morning, but no, BFNs. I will confess I'm quite sad about it, especially with the rubbish day I have coming up. Just want to crawl back to bed. Really hope by some miracle I'll still get a BFP, but I don't see how now.


----------



## ruby83

Oh Squirrel, I was hanging out for you to come online and post a darker pic! If you are still using the IC's it may be that they are not sensitive enough. It is still early so test again tomorrow or in a couple of days! I still think you are in! They are IC's for a reason- they are not as reliable as FRER! Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, that IC the other day was awful! It was so convincing! :growlmad: I used to use Wondfo's all the time, but got a little nervous about them when I started reading a lot of reviews on Amazon about certain sellers selling knock-off tests that can give horrible false positives. I wonder if that was the case with yours. :nope:

Right now I'm debating on whether I keep holding my FMU (I wake up throughout the night with my baby, so it's never a full night's hold) or use afternoon pee later for my last cheap test. After that, all I have are FRERs, and I was hoping to only use them if I saw something on a cheapie.

Ruby, I hope it's not AF coming. When are you due, again?


----------



## twinmummy06

Use all the FRERS! :haha:
I gave up on IC. By the time i ever got a line on one the FRER would be blazing.
These two were my last pregnancy dipped into same cup of pee.

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps0d52b42f.jpg


----------



## twinmummy06

Now ladies pleeeeease tell me you see this. Night pee (a few hours hold). I can see it IRL and its pink but soooooo faint. Can barely get a glimpse of it into the pic. So frustrating. 

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/Mobile%20Uploads/20150609_231522_zpsper55bgm.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Twinmummy, I see it!!!! :D


----------



## ruby83

I think I can see something too!!! 

I'm due for AF this weekend but because I've just come off BCP it could really come anytime now on...

On a non-tww note- has anyone read the book The Girl on the Train? I have just started it and iris quite addictive! Certainly helped pass the night!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I've never read that book. Thank goodness for things to help pass the time, though!

Okay ladies, finally something to stare at! 9 dpo:


----------



## squirrel.

Twinmummy - i think I see something! Fingers crossed this is the start of your BFP!!

Spiffy :D I definitely see that :D woohoo! Our first full on BFP!!! Congrats!!!

I wish I could join you. So hoping tomorrow brings me a shiny BFP. My symptoms are so convincing :haha: today I've had my stomach turn midway through eating something two times! That only ever happens during first tri pregnancy for me. I've also been peeing all day and had a strange taste in my mouth all day. I've also been really shivery one minute then boiling the next (no other symptoms of getting ill though). Also with my temps going triphasic, on paper, this looks like the perfect BFP cycle, with the notable absence of a BFP!!! So hoping tomorrow is the day, but I doubt it.

Oh well, a positive to draw is that today is 10dpo, so my luteal phase is back to normal!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Squirrel, but I won't be calling it a BFP until I see it on a FRER. :winkwink: I'll probably use a FRER this afternoon after I put the kids down for a nap. :flower:

Your symptoms sound great! And I think Fertility Friend did a study and found that the average day for BFPs was 12 dpo, so you still have time. :thumbup:


----------



## wwchix

twinmummy and spiffy, congratulations i see them both! :)

i have those same ic's with the green handle, im wondering if i should just start using the frer's as theyre on bogof in boots so work out about £2.50 per test instead of £5... 

im currently 10dpo, so achy, got loads of wind, crampy. my back really hurts at the top and ive been really irritable and emotional for no reason at all today.

im thinking of maybe using a frer tomorrow.... my ic this morning was bfn but there was a super faint line where the indent was which was weird as none of my other tests have that from the same batch so i dont know what that was. it wasnt a bfp, but i could totally see exactly where the line should be, no colour, but first time its shown that on one! weird! xx


----------



## twinmummy06

Spiffy I see yours too!!

Mines definitely there this morning with fmu, no longer a squinters but still that faint pink line that doesn't want to photograph well (and its all cloudy outside so natural light is being unhelpful :haha:)

Good luck wwchix, i hope the frer shows up something!

Squirrel yours sounds so promising, are you gonna pull out the big guns and use a non cheapie soon. I'm waiting in anticipation over here lol

Ruby I hope af stays away!


----------



## twinmummy06

Not sure how well this will show up (looked distorted once I uploaded to photobucket :/)

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/Mobile%20Uploads/20150610_073503_zpsbwsp3ytz.jpg


----------



## squirrel.

I can see that twinmummy!!! Looks like a BFP!!! :D Congrats! :dance:

I stupidly used up my last FRER with very dilute pee this evening and got a BFN. I got a lovely evap on a clearblue plus this morning (no line at the time, blue evap by the time I got home from work - they're renowned for them).

Got one more clearblue plus which I'll use in the morning. I have a soft spot for them, I don't know why. I have two digital tests to use should I get to 14dpo and no period arrives. Though at this point that's looking slim. Don't think this has been our cycle. Shame! I hope I don't have to wait another two months to try again.


----------



## twinmummy06

Good luck squirrel!


----------



## Chrissy05

twinmummy... I can definitely see the 2nd line... congrats!!! Very exciting!

spiffy... crossing my fingers a nice BFP shows up soon. 

wwchix... I hope the frer gives you a double line!

squirrel... good luck!


As for me, I've been weak and tested with a few cheapies yesterday (8dpo/FMU) and today (9dpo/afternoon). Both tests were BFN, but I'm trying to stay positive. AF isn't due until Saturday or Sunday, so there's still time. Yesterday I was nauseous a few times, but today I haven't had any issues with smells or nausea. I'm still really tired all the time, but that could also be because there are only 2 weeks left to the school term (I'm a teacher) and I'm exhausted. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats, Twinmummy! No mistaking that test! :happydance:

So I took a FRER this afternoon, and even though I think I can see a suuuuuper faint line on it, it didn't really show up in the picture. But then I took another cheapie this evening, and it had another very faint line like the one this morning. So now I'm not sure if the cheapies are just giving me bad evaps, or if the cheapies are just more sensitive. :shrug:


----------



## twinmummy06

I definitely see the cheapies line spiffy and i think i see something on the frer (reminds me of the first one I thought I was imagining!)

Good luck Chrissy, still heaps of time. Symptoms are promising! Random Q - are you in Australia? (Cant see from my phone). Pretty sure we have 2 weeks of school term left, hence my wondering haha.


----------



## Ursaula

So happy for you Twinmummy06!! Congrats!

I too see something Spiffy, hang in there!

Keep in mind gals that it is still early and no one is out until af arrives, good luck!


----------



## ruby83

CONGRATS Twinmummy! :happydance::happydance: Very excited for you!

Spiffy I also see something on the cheapie but I cant enlarge the FRER- test again tomorrow I hope the lines darken!

Squirrel: I nearly used a FRER a moment ago with only an hour hold and I have drunk a lot of water. I will hold out until Friday FMU. Just can't hold my wee anymore. I drink WAAAY too much tea!


----------



## ruby83

wwchix said:


> twinmummy and spiffy, congratulations i see them both! :)
> 
> i have those same ic's with the green handle, im wondering if i should just start using the frer's as theyre on bogof in boots so work out about £2.50 per test instead of £5...
> 
> im currently 10dpo, so achy, got loads of wind, crampy. my back really hurts at the top and ive been really irritable and emotional for no reason at all today.
> 
> im thinking of maybe using a frer tomorrow.... my ic this morning was bfn but there was a super faint line where the indent was which was weird as none of my other tests have that from the same batch so i dont know what that was. it wasnt a bfp, but i could totally see exactly where the line should be, no colour, but first time its shown that on one! weird! xx

I hope you see something on FRER! FX xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy looking good, let's hope it goes dark on the FRER tomorrow!

11dpo and another temp hike, but BFNs again on cheapie and clearblue plus. Giving up now. If I were pregnant they'd be positive by now. Not going to torture myself anymore and I'm going to wait for my period instead. I thought I was detached and quite relaxed about the result this cycle, but I'm more disappointed than I thought I'd be. I think it's waiting so long to ovulate and fearing I'll have to wait forever again to try! 14 days now (or 19 days, which is what my latest ovulation was before) seems like a blink of an eye compared with 60 days! You have your period and you can already look forward to ovulating at the end of the next week.

Ugh. Sorry ladies. Feeling pretty bummed out. I will pop in and out to see how you're getting on, but am going to try and ignore TTC for a bit till my period comes.

:hugs:


----------



## wwchix

Took a frer this morning, sorry I didn't take a pic but it was weird as ive used the first responce tests before and it's either been stark white bfn or a pink line. Today it had a white indent line which is really weird as I never seen them on these brands!
It was still a bfn this morning but hoping that it maybe is the start of something! The ic was bfn still but I'm wondering just how good they are after a pp showing theirs and it's the same brand. 11dpo today so still a few days before af due xxx


----------



## ruby83

squirrel. said:


> Spiffy looking good, let's hope it goes dark on the FRER tomorrow!
> 
> 11dpo and another temp hike, but BFNs again on cheapie and clearblue plus. Giving up now. If I were pregnant they'd be positive by now. Not going to torture myself anymore and I'm going to wait for my period instead. I thought I was detached and quite relaxed about the result this cycle, but I'm more disappointed than I thought I'd be. I think it's waiting so long to ovulate and fearing I'll have to wait forever again to try! 14 days now (or 19 days, which is what my latest ovulation was before) seems like a blink of an eye compared with 60 days! You have your period and you can already look forward to ovulating at the end of the next week.
> 
> Ugh. Sorry ladies. Feeling pretty bummed out. I will pop in and out to see how you're getting on, but am going to try and ignore TTC for a bit till my period comes.
> 
> :hugs:

Squirrel I was really done yesterday too so know how you feel! I do think you are counting yourself out too quickly through, it is still early days! All the info I have read (and I have googled a lot this tww!) says HPT are not the most accurate until the day AFTER AF is due. I still have hope for you! :hugs:

I am not testing because i know I will be bummed if I see a BFN- trying to hold out until Friday (if AF hasn't come by then!). I know I will be disappointed if this is not my month because you cant help but get excited.

It's been great sharing this journey with you lovely ladies! 

Now back to my book to stop myself from POAS! :blush:


----------



## wwchix

just dipped this one, think i can pull something out of it but not convinced.

https://i58.tinypic.com/2qjvthi.jpg


----------



## Chrissy05

wwchix... that totally looks like a line to me!! Hopefully it'll get darker and be more convincing. BTQ, how did you enhance the image like that, in order to get more contrast? Seems much easier to see a line than trying to find a light pink line on a white background. 

twinmummy... I am unfortunately not Australia but rather from Canada. Classes here end tomorrow with exams ending next Friday. I am really looking forward to resting and catching up on some sleep. Hopefully less stress will also be helpful to this whole ttc'ing process. 

Ruby... good luck holding out until Friday FMU to test. After two (albeit very early) BFN's the past 2 days, I'm going to try very hard not to test until Friday morning as well. We can do it!!

squirrel... hugs!!! the tww is tough and it's so easy to fall in a downward spiral when we think we're out of the game. it's still early and your hormones are probably still re-ajusting from your last little one... Hugs!Hugs!Hugs!


As for me, I'm cramping again this morning, but no nausea. AF is due on Sunday (or maybe early Monday) so I'm trying to stay positive because I never start cramping this early usually. I'm determined not to test again until Friday morning (we'll see how well that goes). I'm trying not to overthink symptoms, but I'm having a rough time of it. I've had more weird/uncharacteristic symptoms this cycle than I've ever had before, but I don't want to get my hopes up, only to be devastated when AF arrives. This is our 9th cycle and it's been a bit of a roller coaster ride of emotions. It doesn't help that not one, not two, but THREE of our good friends have gotten pregnant in the past few months, two of them by accident. Trying to stay strong and positive!


----------



## wwchix

Chrissy05 said:


> wwchix... that totally looks like a line to me!! Hopefully it'll get darker and be more convincing. BTQ, how did you enhance the image like that, in order to get more contrast? Seems much easier to see a line than trying to find a light pink line on a white background.

I'm not 100% convinced lol. Will see what the FRER tomorrow with FMU says. 

Its on a free photo editing software called Irfanview :) if you have any images you want tweaking just let me know xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

wwchix, I see that line! Fingers crossed it gets darker!

Squirrel, sorry you're feeling so down. :( I totally understand. :hugs:

Chrissy, its so hard to see people around you getting pregnant when you're trying so hard. I hope you get to join them this month!

I tested with FMU this morning and couldn't really see anything, which was disappointing, but then later, I lined up all of my FMU tests from the last three days, and todays (the bottom test) is the only one that looks like it has a line after it dried. So now I'm just confused. :shrug:


----------



## Myty0216

I ovulated the 30th! The wait is torturing me!!! I am new to forums as well. I'm glad to be surrounded by people who are just as anxious as I am though! I have two children already, working on our third :)


----------



## squirrel.

wwchix - Looks promising! Hope you get a shiny BFP tomorrow!!

Spiffynoodles - I can see it too. If it dried though it could be an evap though, beware of them, they are evil! I got a lovely one on my clearblue plus yesterday that was blue and everything (clearly an evap though as negative this morning and this one didn't develop an evap).

Welcome Myty0216. Have you tested yet? Hope this is your month :dust: I have two as well and we're trying for our third. This is only my first proper cycle since my periods returned, but it's been a super long one (on CD72 right now). Ready for a BFP!

Thanks ladies for your encouragement. I know it's still early, but I really feel out. Just don't feel pregnant and my 'signs' or lack thereof have faded. I didn't feel anything after yesterday's promising signs. Felt completely myself. Even though I want to stop torturing myself, I can't stop thinking about it all. The strange hopeful part of me is going - "What if breastfeeding delays BFPs, what if I ovulated the day after, what if I implanted late?" and it just goes on and on. Ugh! I was like this last time we were TTC. Really stressy the first cycle and then much more relaxed about the second one. The evils of early testing! Hope I can fight it better next cycle!!!

Hope you ladies all get to see a BFP this cycle! 

Twinmummy - Excitedly awaiting your next test!


----------



## wwchix

This site gives me hope, you're not out in af shows squirrel:

https://www.peestickparadise.com/FAQHPT1.html


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, here's my afternoon test:


----------



## twinmummy06

Squirrel, thinking of you and I hope you come back with great news! Ttc sends me batty too. I'm pretty sure I've google breastfeeding delaying a positive test at some stage :haha: waiting for my cycle to actually return was terrible too, i was getting random fertile mucus in patches for months before I actually ovulated the first time (he was 12 months old). I ended up having to break up my fertility friend chart with fake periods because it was so long crazy lol.

wwchix I've had a bunch of the FRERS have white indents lately. It's crappy because i used to find them really good until those evil white indents popped up every so often. I think i see something on the cheapie though. 

Good luck for Friday ruby!

Bummer Chrissy I thought maybe you were haha. Kids finish in 2 weeks here i think.
Good luck for Friday for you too!

Spiffy I still see lines on all 3 of those! And especially on that last one you just posted. Take a frer :D

Welcome and baby dust myty! I also ovulated on the 30th :D


----------



## twinmummy06

Squirrel, here :D darker than yesterday's. Made a doctors appt for tomorrow to get into the hospitals high risk clinic. I had early onset gestational diabetes last time so want to get the ball rolling asap incase I get 'lucky' again.

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/Mobile%20Uploads/20150611_115831_zpsnuaom77h.jpg


----------



## Ursaula

Ah! I'm so excited for you twinmummy06!! I pray for a healthy and happy baby!

I could see something on your last two tests, Spiffy. But like already said, be aware of evaps.

Can't wait to hear more from everyone else!! FX!


----------



## rosiebudd

I'm not exactly sure when I ovulated, but the latest I would say is the 29th and the earliest 19th.... I have had so many symptoms. Heightened scent, lower back KILLS, headaches every day, vivid dreams about being pregnant, nose bleeds ( I have never gotten nose bleeds in my life), very moody, extra tired, and i could be wrong, but possibly round ligament pains, not sure how those feel though but it hurts a little on the left sometimes then the right, very slightly. I got too curious and tested 2 days ago and EXTREMELY FAINTLY a blue line came up. I had my guy friend take one just to see if i was seeing things and his had nothing. i had maybe a 5% line, barely and very very questionable and i am too afraid to test again!! i feel like I'm going crazy i don't know what to think.


----------



## Ursaula

Hello Rosiebudd! My suggestion would be to get a pink dye test, such as FRER. Blue dye tests are horrid for their lines >.<. Your symptoms sound promising though! When is af due for you?


----------



## squirrel.

Great line twinmummy :) congrats again!

Well I'm oficially out now. Period arrived this morning. I had a good innings. I got to 11 days with my luteal phase this time instead of three days last cycle and my temps went up to a decent temperature suggesting progesterone is working okay. I guess our timing with missing my two most fertile days with my husband being away caught us out this time. Hoping I don't have to wait another two months to ovulate and that my cycles will be back to normal-ish now. Would love a July BFP. A month from now is my birthday. Would lovely to get a BFP then :D 

I hope you all get your BFPs ladies!!!


----------



## ruby83

wwchix: Good luck with the FRER! Post a pic! x

Spiffy: I see something but am not familiar with those tests so I don't know about the evaps.

Twinmummy: I love your clear line! No squinter there! Happy and Healthy 9 months for you and bub xxx

rosiebudd: Wait a day or 2 and test again- line should get darker. Post a pic- we love to analyse lines here :winkwink:

Squirrel: big hugs to you my dear :hugs: Sucks but at least your LP was longer! FX for next cycle! Have a wine and lots soft cheese :winkwink:

I have missed out on a bit today. Only logged on briefly when I was eating breakkie then had a full day of 7 clients at work :dohh: But good that it kept me busy!

SOOO the my day has nearly arrived. It is 7pm here in Australia and I will test tomorrow morning wiht FMU. Only symptoms I have had over the last couple of days is random stabbing pains in my boobs. Quite mild not really painful. Not sure if this is a PMS sign now that I am off the pill. Anyway wish me luck lovely ladies! Ps. ill be 12/13dpo


----------



## 5starsplus1

So sorry Squirrel :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So sorry Squirrel. :hugs:

Ruby, waiting anxiously for your update!

Twinmummy, that line is fab! :thumbup:

11 dpo FRER. I see a super faint line in real life, but it was hard to capture it in a picture. Can anyone see it???



And here's a tweak that might make it easier to see:


----------



## wwchix

something is catching my eye spiffy.

ive had brown discharge today, i dont know if it is late implantation bleeding or start of af.

i just did a test and it seemed to stick on the test line a bit and now seems a little shadow so im hoping im still in with a chance... keeping my frer's for a few days time.


----------



## ruby83

BFN for me this morning ladies on a FRER. Nothing to see at all on it :cry:

BOOOOO! Very disappointed!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

wwchix, fingers crossed it's IB!

Ruby, so sorry about your BFN. :( That's why I can't wait too long to test. I end up building up my hopes too much. If I test early and get a few BFNs, at least I've softened the blow. :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> wwchix, fingers crossed it's IB!
> 
> Ruby, so sorry about your BFN. :( That's why I can't wait too long to test. I end up building up my hopes too much. If I test early and get a few BFNs, at least I've softened the blow. :hugs:

Thanks hon. I think next cycle I am just going to wait for AF to come which I probably should have done this time. I will probably get it tonight or tomorrow so makes me wonder why I wasted a test.

Sucks that we can build ourselves up so much in the 2ww. It is torture! Arghhh!

Are you testing again hon? Your lines are progressing!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, I stupidly used my last FRER. :dohh: But I can see a faint line in real life, and it's more noticeable than my FMU test. Feeling hopeful! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> Yep, I stupidly used my last FRER. :dohh: But I can see a faint line in real life, and it's more noticeable than my FMU test. Feeling hopeful! :flower:

A faint line is good! Yay!


----------



## twinmummy06

Rosie those symptoms sound good. Definitely try a pink dye test and report back to us :D

Squirrel I'm so sorry. But great news your luteal phase increased :hugs:

Boooooo BFN ruby, I'm sorry :( 

Spiffy I see something ever so faint in those!

wwchix maybe it's IB, fingers crossed!


----------



## rosiebudd

ursaula: I am due Friday ( technically today) .. it would be 38 days since my last AF. I took one of the pink line tests and I still feel like I saw a shadow! It is totally still questionable D; ... 

spiffy: Your pink test, exactly like mine! If i took a picture you wouldn't be able to see it but in person it seems like something is there!! I don't know what to think!


----------



## twinmummy06

Thats exactly how mine started Rosie :D


----------



## rosiebudd

Did you end up getting BFP?? If so how many days after you got the extremely faded line ? I'm afraid to test again


----------



## wwchix

Bfn this morning. Pinching in my lower tummy. Not period cramping. Feeling cold but sweaty and headachy and now feeling sick. My last bfp didn't come until a real fainty on cd31 which is tomorrow so there's still a chance xx


----------



## twinmummy06

Yes Rosie - the extremely faint one was 10dpo, the next day was still faint and hard to get a picture of but 12dpo was clear as. Good luck!

Ooooooooh wwchix hopefully tomorrow brings good news!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ladies I need someone's help....I started testing yesterday at cd9 and of course I didn't detect a surge at all (clear blue advanced) so yesterday evening I tested with both clear blue advanced and 1st response and I got a blinking smiley with clear blue and nothing at all with 1st response....Tested again this morning with FMU and the same thing happened...3 of my apps states that I should ovulate on Saturday and one states Monday...My problem is if I am to ovulate on Saturday why am I not picking up a LH surge at all....I'm so frustrated right now...I have slight ovulation pains but not picking anything up on the test....Oh and to make matters worse I don't see a blinking smiley on the box or instructions of clear blue...the face should be a smiley face without blinking and it should remain for two days without having to retest...am I making any sense....I'm just so frustrated right now....why is one test saying I may be about to ovulate and one is stark white....I wanna cry...PLEASE HELP LADIES!!!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm not good with those smiley opks, so no help there. But with my 15 month old i was testing 3 times a day and I never had a positive opk yet I clearly ovulated lol, but the cycle before I did.

I'd definitely BD to cover all bases and maybe track cm for a clearer indication on if it ends up being Saturday or Monday. 

Tracking BBT is a great way to confirm after ovulation happens too


----------



## 5starsplus1

twinmummy06 said:


> I'm not good with those smiley opks, so no help there. But with my 15 month old i was testing 3 times a day and I never had a positive opk yet I clearly ovulated lol, but the cycle before I did.
> 
> I'd definitely BD to cover all bases and maybe track cm for a clearer indication on if it ends up being Saturday or Monday.
> 
> Tracking BBT is a great way to confirm after ovulation happens too

Thanks for responding twinmummy, I called clear blue and got the answer I was looking for...Im better now and looking forward to more BD this weekend lol!


----------



## Chrissy05

5stars... those smiley opks rarely work for me as well. I've only gotten a smiley face twice in the 9 cycles we've been trying, but I get the characteristic bbt temperature rise every single time. Last cycle my family doctor sent me for blood work (for something else) but added a progesterone level test and told me to go on cd21, just to double check that I was indeed ovulating, and sure enough I had ovulated even if the clearblue opk never picked up on the surge. You might have a really short surge (which is what I suspect is my issue) so even if you're checking twice a day, you're not picking up on it. Or maybe it's just a bad bunch of opks? Trust your gut!

wwchix... I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I'm cd28 today... we still have time!


I am 12dpo today and I was VERY excited to test with FMU. Though they are significantly more expensive, I even decided to use a FRER just to keep luck on my side. I've had many symptoms that point in the right direction, so I wanted to give myself the best odds of seeing a double line. So I test... and I get NOTHING! Not even the pink test line! There were no lines whatsoever! I read the little leaflet again and it says that can happen when there isn't enough urine, but come on... this was fmu so there was plenty of it. I left it in for the appropriate number of seconds, and then nothing! Now I get to wait for a whole extra day! 

AF is due tomorrow and my bbt is still high, so I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow morning, but I'm rather frustrated right now. :dohh:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Chrissy05 said:


> 5stars... those smiley opks rarely work for me as well. I've only gotten a smiley face twice in the 9 cycles we've been trying, but I get the characteristic bbt temperature rise every single time. Last cycle my family doctor sent me for blood work for something else) but added a progesterone level test and told me to go on cd21, just to double check that I was indeed ovulating, and sure enough I had ovulated even if the clearblue opk never picked up on the surge. You might have a really short surge (which is what I suspect is my issue) so even if you're checking twice a day, you're not picking up on it. Or maybe it's just a bad bunch of opks? Trust your gut!
> 
> wwchix... I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I'm cd28 today... we still have time!
> 
> 
> I am 12dpo today and I was VERY excited to test with FMU. Though they are significantly more expensive, I even decided to use a FRER just to keep luck on my side. I've many symptoms that point in the right direction, I wanted to give myself the best odds of seeing a double line. So I test... and I get NOTHING! Not even the pink test line! There were no lines whatsoever! I read the little leaflet again and it says that can happen when there isn't enough urine, but come on... this was fmu so there was plenty of it. I left it in for the appropriate number of seconds, and then nothing! Now I get to wait for a whole extra day!
> 
> AF is due tomorrow and my bbt is still high, so I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow morning, but I'm rather frustrated right now. :dohh:

Thank you for ur response...I called clear blue and got the answer to my question...fx that you get ur BFP tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, that's horrible! I'd be so mad, because FRERs aren't cheap! I hope tomorrow your get your BFP on a test that actually works!

5starsplus1, I've never used an OPK, so I'm not much help, I'm afraid!

wwchix, sorry about the BFN. But like you said, you still have time!

Rosie, let's hope both our lines get darker!

Well, since I used my last FRER yesterday, I'm going to head to the store and get some more, and then test with afternoon urine. I did use a cheapie this morning, though, and got a super faint pink line (not sure if you can see it in the picture, though).


----------



## rosiebudd

A little bit TMI, but I felt my cervix and it is high and closed, strechy white cm, and i know its not my OD. AF due today and no show, been bloated for over a week now and lower abdomen feels like a dodgeball! Also a lot more cm this month, not usual for me. Not sure how many DPO I am but it's possible it is 14 today.


----------



## rosiebudd

And no i have not tested today I'm afraid of a let down! Just wondering if what I am experiencing is good signs >.<


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rosie, the cervix position and cm sounds promising! :thumbup:

As for me, I was so hoping for a nice obvious line today! I hate all this squinting! :growlmad:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/12%20dpo%20frer%201%20edited_zpstcm5azzm.jpg

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/12%20dpo%20pic%202%20larger_zps3qrvk0bb.jpg


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy05 said:


> 5stars... those smiley opks rarely work for me as well. I've only gotten a smiley face twice in the 9 cycles we've been trying, but I get the characteristic bbt temperature rise every single time. Last cycle my family doctor sent me for blood work (for something else) but added a progesterone level test and told me to go on cd21, just to double check that I was indeed ovulating, and sure enough I had ovulated even if the clearblue opk never picked up on the surge. You might have a really short surge (which is what I suspect is my issue) so even if you're checking twice a day, you're not picking up on it. Or maybe it's just a bad bunch of opks? Trust your gut!
> 
> wwchix... I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I'm cd28 today... we still have time!
> 
> 
> I am 12dpo today and I was VERY excited to test with FMU. Though they are significantly more expensive, I even decided to use a FRER just to keep luck on my side. I've had many symptoms that point in the right direction, so I wanted to give myself the best odds of seeing a double line. So I test... and I get NOTHING! Not even the pink test line! There were no lines whatsoever! I read the little leaflet again and it says that can happen when there isn't enough urine, but come on... this was fmu so there was plenty of it. I left it in for the appropriate number of seconds, and then nothing! Now I get to wait for a whole extra day!
> 
> AF is due tomorrow and my bbt is still high, so I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow morning, but I'm rather frustrated right now. :dohh:

Hey sweets, that is exactly what happened to me 12dpo with fmu and frer! AF is due today or tomorrow so wont test. Good luck! Sucks seeing stark white doesn't it :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

5starsplus1 said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not good with those smiley opks, so no help there. But with my 15 month old i was testing 3 times a day and I never had a positive opk yet I clearly ovulated lol, but the cycle before I did.
> 
> I'd definitely BD to cover all bases and maybe track cm for a clearer indication on if it ends up being Saturday or Monday.
> 
> Tracking BBT is a great way to confirm after ovulation happens too
> 
> Thanks for responding twinmummy, I called clear blue and got the answer I was looking for...Im better now and looking forward to more BD this weekend lol!Click to expand...

Glad you sorted it out hon! I just responded to you on the other thread! Good luck and enjoy your BD xxx


----------



## rosiebudd

Oh thank you for that! My hopes are a bit higher now, internet wouldn't answer me straight forward.. Lol, I am afraid of the squinting that's why i haven't tested and i'm not even sure when I want to!! I can see that slight line though, mine looked like that about 3-4 days ago on a blue line test, not sure how to post a pic


----------



## ruby83

rosiebudd: Good luck hon! I would wait and not test now until after AF is due. I am due today or tomorrow so lets hope the witch stays away for us xx

Spiffy: are your tests still looking darker in real life?Hard to tell in photos. Maybe go get blood work done just to put your mind at ease?

Good luck ladies! Enjoy your weekend xxx


----------



## rosiebudd

Ruby: when are you testing? AF was due today for me based on my last cycle. It would be 38 day cycle today! 0.o


----------



## ruby83

rosiebudd said:


> Ruby: when are you testing? AF was due today for me based on my last cycle. It would be 38 day cycle today! 0.o

I tested yesterday (12dpo) and got a bfn so I wont test again. I am expecting AF today/ tomorrow and I am pretty sure it's coming! If by the odd chance the :witch: hasn't come by Monday I will test then (it's Saturday morning here in Australia).


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, best line I've gotten yet!

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/12%20dpo%20FS_zpsj1zxkcpw.jpg


----------



## twinmummy06

I still see it spiffy :)

Chrissy, how frustrating! Apparently you can call first response if you didn't even get a control line and they'll send you a new test. Worth a try!

Anxiously awaiting your tests Rosie and ruby!


----------



## rosiebudd

Ruby: I will do the same, might test sunday if no AF. The waiting game drives me nuts:wacko:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy I see it clearer with that test! How many dpo are you again?

rosiebudd: The waiting SUCKS! I am feeling AF cramps- am expecting it to come today still (its 5pm here) or wake up tomorrow morning with it (CD28/ 13dpo today). I am scared to test again after my bfn yesterday and I know nothing brings on the :witch: quicker than poas!


----------



## rosiebudd

Still no sign of AF for me! Very bloated.. slight twinges left and right side every now and then , doesn't feel like AF is coming though because I cramp big time. I have been bloated constantly and have had constant back pain for over a week now, hoping it's a good sign! 0.0


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby sorry about your BFN. Still not out though. Some women get late BFPs. Hope you're one of them!

Spiffy I can see something on all your tests! How frustrating they're still faint! How many dpo are you now?

Rosiebudd those sound like great signs. Have you tested yet? 


CD3 for me. So boring being in the long wait to ovulate again! Really hoping after last cycle's epic wait that this time it will be a lot closer to my average (CD16). If it is then I've only got another two weeks to wait before I'm in the TWW again. Here's hoping!! Going to order some more OPKs - I rinsed my supply of them by taking them every few hours for the two days they were positive :haha: I really liked seeing them turn positive for once. I'm not going to buy any more pregnancy tests though. I've got one digital left and I'm going to save it for 13dpo if I get there next cycle.


----------



## Chrissy05

Twinmummy... thanks for the tip! I called them and they told me that they needed a copy of the receipt as well as a picture of the non-functionning pee-stick. Unfortunately I don't have either of those, so I can't get a refund. It's possible that I just got a jerk of a customer service person but alas. 


After yesterday morning's faulty FRER, I tested again in the evening (with a cheapie this time) and it was a BFN. I was bummed out. Since my BBT this morning is still super high (it's actually rising instead of slowly going down), and AF is due tomorrow, I've decided to wait until AF is late before testing again. I'm trying to stay hopeful, but I'm slowly accepting that I may be out again this cycle. So this morning I went and bought a couple extra pregnancy tests as well as a new box of tampons. Either way I'm ready!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm either 13 or 11 dpo today (I thought I ovulated the 31st, which would make me 13 dpo, but I still had ovulation signs up until the 2nd, which would make me 11dpo). Just saving my pee right now for another test. I'm out of cheapies, so I really hope it shows up better on the FRER this time!

Rosie, no AF is a great sign!

Squirrel, sorry you're stuck in the boring half of your cycle (and I really hope it is only HALF this time!). :hugs:

Chrissy, I hope your climbing temps mean something good!


----------



## rosiebudd

I have not tested! I'm fearing a BFN ! But in detail, because it would be my first... right now, my temp is 98.5, 98 yesterday. Cervix high, clearish cm, very bloated, moody, 39 days no AF, no signs of AF unless she decides to creep out of no where, veins on my upper thighs and feet are more noticeable and there purplish/bluish veins on my calves like what much older people would tend to have... slight headache for a good 2 weeks now, lower back ache OUCH, vivid dreams, pregnant dreams/nosebleed ( never had before) I am forgetting everything even if something just happened or if I'm in the middle of doing something or a conversation n i just feel like i am dragging myself around everywhere. Very hard for me to wake up in the mornings lately and I am so tired, slightly dizzy during my days... I don't know all the signs of pregnancy but those are things that have been different with me lately. Last tested about 4 days ago and 6, the one further away i noticed a line, questionable as I've said before, then the recent one i don't think there was anything, MAYBE a shadow, not 100%. Part of me feels like i could be prey, but part feels like I'm overreacting but everything i've said is on point and weird for me! If I were to test, what is the absolute best one to use??? I feel like I will be one of those woman who won't test positive for weeks!! D; (sorry for the long description!)


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel: hopefully not long until you O again! FX it is your cycle! I may be joining you again soon for the wait! 

Chrissy: testing negativ sucks doesn't it. Wait until after AF for sure! Don't put yourself through torture. I know nothing about temps sorry, but good luck xxx

Spiffy: Still very early days to get a clear line! Looking great for that early!

Rosie: You and me both! FX for you xxx


It's Sunday morning here and was sure I was going to get AF yesterday or wake up with it this mroning! I think it will come today and my body is just torturing me! I don't have ANY pregnancy symptoms and I would be 14dpo. Will test tomorrow if no AF but I have a feeling it would be a bfn again and my cycle is probably off from coming off bcp. If I test negative tomorrow I just wish AF would come so I can move on to the next cycle. Hate being in no man's land!


----------



## Chrissy05

Ruby, you and I are in the same boat atm, and this waiting is no fun at all!

I'm also 14dpo and no sign of AF yet. I was sure it would come last night or early this morning and nothing. I did test with a cheapie and I got yet another BFN so I'm getting a little frustrated. I just wish my body would make up its mind and let me move on... either the witch comes or I get a positive test, but this limbo is pure torture!


----------



## Flueky88

ruby83 said:


> Spiffy I see it clearer with that test! How many dpo are you again?
> 
> rosiebudd: The waiting SUCKS! I am feeling AF cramps- am expecting it to come today still (its 5pm here) or wake up tomorrow morning with it (CD28/ 13dpo today). I am scared to test again after my bfn yesterday and I know nothing brings on the :witch: quicker than poas!

I'll be thinking of you and wishing you lots of baby dust. I hated my first cycle off bcp. I didn't temp or anything so I'm not sure when or if I ovulated, but it ended up being a 36 day cycle. It was awful being in limbo and wanting AF to show up so bad. I know that this is better than others first cycle off bcp, but it was still torturous. I hope to hear of a bfp, but if not I hope AF will come on so you can get started for next cycle.


----------



## ruby83

Thanks ladies. AF showed up this morning (15DPO). I am actually quite relieved to be honest. I was scared it would be a super long cycle and I had accepted the fact I wasn't pregnant with 2 HPT coming back negative at 12dpo and 14dpo. With my DS I got a strong bfn at 13dpo (without even holding urine at all). I was also reading that if you implant late there is a higher risk of miscarriage so was concerned about that. 

Next cycle i am COMPLETELY ignoring "symptoms" though! This cycle I had A Lot of symptoms! including even last night I had bleeding gums! Shows that a lot of these symptoms were in my head and I was hyer- sensitive to any little thing going on in my body. 

On to the next cycle! Should be ovulating around 28!

Good luck to everyone! xxx


----------



## Ganton

Hi ladies. Can I join you please? I think I ovulated on 1st June so will be 14dpo tomorrow. I'm not 100% about ovulation though as my OPKs never went properly positive, just seemed to peak on the evening of 31st may. I'm also still breastfeeding my DS2 and this is just my 2nd cycle since he was born. My LP in my first cycle was just 3-4 days, so even if I'm not pregnant this cycle, I'm pleased that my cycle has got longer and I seem to have a decent LP now.

I took tests at 10,11 and 12dpo, all of which were absolutely completely BFNs. I've managed to resist taking another test today but will take one tomorrow morning (14dpp).

To be honest, I don't feel pregnant. With DS1 and DS2, I had a very unusual sharp sudden twinge that right down in the vaginal area from about 10dpo. I also remember constantly going to the bathroom as I was convinced that AF had started, only to find nothing at all. I've not had any of that so far this cycle, so am not too hopeful.

Good luck to everyone else still waiting for that BFP


----------



## Chrissy05

Hi ganton and flueky! Welcome to the group!

Ruby... I'm so sorry to hear that the :witch: arrived. 


Today I'm 15dpo/cd31, and 2 days since AF was due. Since yesterday's BFN, I've decided to only test every 2 days until either AF arrives or I get a positive test, so no test for me today. That being said, I'm still trying to stay positive. If there's one thing I've learned since TTCing, it's that my cycle is VERY regular (29 days on the dot), so even being 2 days late is a good sign! Also, my BBT is still high (hovering around 36.35oC), whereas usually it drops (to around 35.80oC) 2 days before AF arrives. I'm a bit disconcerted by the lack of a BFP, but I keep reading that some women don't get one until they are well into their pregnancies. So I'm holding out until the end of the week, and if I still haven't gotten my period or a BFP, then I'll call my family doctor and ask for blood work. At that point I will be 20dpo and 6 days overdue. 

Fingers crossed!!
:dust:


----------



## wwchix

im out, af got me on saturday, back to tww! clomid round 3...xx


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy05 said:


> Hi ganton and flueky! Welcome to the group!
> 
> Ruby... I'm so sorry to hear that the :witch: arrived.
> 
> 
> Today I'm 15dpo/cd31, and 2 days since AF was due. Since yesterday's BFN, I've decided to only test every 2 days until either AF arrives or I get a positive test, so no test for me today. That being said, I'm still trying to stay positive. If there's one thing I've learned since TTCing, it's that my cycle is VERY regular (29 days on the dot), so even being 2 days late is a good sign! Also, my BBT is still high (hovering around 36.35oC), whereas usually it drops (to around 35.80oC) 2 days before AF arrives. I'm a bit disconcerted by the lack of a BFP, but I keep reading that some women don't get one until they are well into their pregnancies. So I'm holding out until the end of the week, and if I still haven't gotten my period or a BFP, then I'll call my family doctor and ask for blood work. At that point I will be 20dpo and 6 days overdue.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!
> :dust:

Good luck sweets! Maybe you implanted late... Keep us updated :dust:


----------



## ruby83

wwchix said:


> im out, af got me on saturday, back to tww! clomid round 3...xx

Booo! I hope you get your BFP very soon xxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Sorry the witch crashed the party wwchix and ruby. Best of luck for your next cycle 

:dust:


Keep us updated Chrissy, fingers crossed!

Rosie and spiffy, any news?

Welcome ganton, did you test again?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry to those who got AF. :( :hugs:

Still got my fingers crossed for everyone left!

As for me, I got two faint lines on cheapies, and then absolutely nothing for a few days, and then today I got this. I would just write them off as evaps, except I have a friend who used these tests a lot and said that she never got an evap on them except for when she was pregnant, so now I guess I'm just going to wait and see if AF shows up or not.

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/15%20dpo_zpswtem9l3h.jpg


----------



## rosiebudd

Still no AF for me... tested yesterday at 12pm and I could have sworn i saw a shadow in the middle but still questionable. No AF cramps, but awkward feeling in stomach and veins in lower abdomen, legs and feet are more noticeable still !


----------



## ruby83

rosiebudd: I hope the :witch: stays away!

Spiffy: have you tried another FRER? They might be clearer? When is AF due? Good luck xx


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy: Any news??


----------



## Chrissy05

Still no AF for me (currently 16dpo, 3 days late for AF). I tested this morning with a FRER and I still can't see anything... not even a shadow (ok, maybe a shadow but it's hard to tell and probably due to the lighting). DH doesn't want me to test again until friday (which would be 6 days late), but I don't know if I can wait that long. This is driving me crazy (and also probably why he wants me to wait until Friday)! I go to the washroom 50 times a day because I'm scared that the witch will have arrived. Grrr!!! I've been trying to research how often people have very late BFPs but most people seem to get them early. Very frustrating!

Yesterday we went to the market, and when I passed by the bakery the smell of freshly baked bread made my stomach turn (fyi, fresh bread is one of my favourite smells of all time!). I'm excessively tired all the time, my BBT is still high, and I have acne (when I haven't had any in order 10 years). 

At this point I just want to know what's going on with my body.


----------



## Ganton

It sounds like we're in a very similar position, Chrissy. I'm 15dpo, a couple of days late for AF, and have had BFNs yesterday and today as well last week. 

With DS2, I started testing at 13dpo and got the faintest of lines on the first test. My guess would be that nothing at all would have shown had I tested a day earlier. They stayed really faint (but clearly visible) for 6 days then there was a big jump in the intensity of the 2nd line when I was 19dpo. With DS1, I didn't test until I was 3 days late, which was probably 16/17 dpo based on my due date (I didn't track ovulation at that point), but it was a very definite positive by then. 

I'm hoping that I have got my ovulation date slightly wrong and it's just a bit too early for me to test, as my history suggests that I don't necessarily get positives very early on, but I carried on using OPKs for about 5 days after the peak and they dropped right off, so I don't think I'm wrong. 

If we've not been lucky this cycle then so be it. It's just frustrating when you've mentally accepted that you'll just have to try again, but have no idea when the next cycle will start so you can just get on with it!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I haven't tested again because last night I had some spotting and cramping, so I think AF is on her way. :(

Chrissy, Ganton, and Rosie good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## rosiebudd

Still no AF -_- ... one questionable positive and now all negatives. I've read it's possible to take weeks for tests to read positive ! My cycles are normal except for this month. I don't feel "normal".. Lots of discharge, (tmi) more than usual and now more veins on my lower abdomen! I'm not getting hopes up though, just incase. So aggravating and confusing.


----------



## Chrissy05

Rosie... I feel (and share) your frustration. 

I'm 17dpo today and still no AF. I haven't tested since yesterday morning, and I'm trying to hold out until Friday (19dpo). My BBT is still high, I have lots of creamy CM, my boobs hurt, I'm tired all the time, and I get occasional bouts of nausea. 

I've been reading a lot about ovulation and implantation times the past few days, trying to make sense of what might be going on in my body. It seems that while implantation occurs most often between 7-10 dpo, it occurs as late as 12dpo in many women (roughly 15% of pregnancies don't get a BFP until after 15dpo). This means that since it can take 2-3 for the hormone to appear in your blood, and another 2-3 days until it appears in your urine, it could be around 18dpo before you could get BFP. Since I'm only 17dpo today and my AF is nowhere to be found, I'm hoping that I'm part of that 15% and that in a few more days I will get the result that I've been waiting so long to see. 

To everyone who is still waiting for their BFP (or their AF), there's still hope for us! 

Here is my chart (in case any of you also BBT). I've been looking at it a lot and I'm not sure if that slightly lower temperature on 12dpo might be that elusive implantation dip. Any opinions?
 



Attached Files:







17dpo.jpg
File size: 78.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ganton

Hi Chrissy and Rosie. I'm still with you both. I'm 17dpo and no sign of AF. 

Have you both been using just one type of test? I've been using IC strips, which gave me decent positives with DS2, but I've just looked at the reviews on amazon and if say 75% of them say that they're rubbish because they give false results well beyond the time that other tests showed string positives. I don't know if I'm being silly for hanging on to some hope that I've just got a load of dodgy tests. 

The other thing giving me hope is that I actually have some symptoms. I'm really bloated (I bloat a fair bit anyway but it normally settles overnight, but this has been constant for 4 days), I have a spot breakout on my chin (and I rarely get any spots), and I feel particularly queasy this morning. I could just be imagining it though as I'm allowing myself to believe I could be pregnant. Aargh!


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy05 said:


> Still no AF for me (currently 16dpo, 3 days late for AF). I tested this morning with a FRER and I still can't see anything... not even a shadow (ok, maybe a shadow but it's hard to tell and probably due to the lighting). DH doesn't want me to test again until friday (which would be 6 days late), but I don't know if I can wait that long. This is driving me crazy (and also probably why he wants me to wait until Friday)! I go to the washroom 50 times a day because I'm scared that the witch will have arrived. Grrr!!! I've been trying to research how often people have very late BFPs but most people seem to get them early. Very frustrating!
> 
> Yesterday we went to the market, and when I passed by the bakery the smell of freshly baked bread made my stomach turn (fyi, fresh bread is one of my favourite smells of all time!). I'm excessively tired all the time, my BBT is still high, and I have acne (when I haven't had any in order 10 years).
> 
> At this point I just want to know what's going on with my body.

Hey hon, from the reading I have done on the internet it looks like 17dpo is about the longest LP you can have so you will either get AF by the end of the day tomorrow or I would be going to GP for blood work. Are you sure about your O date? I have read a heap wbout people not gettingBFP until around 16dpo. I would assume if you are feeling nauseous you should have enough HCG to test positive.

I have been nauseous leading up to AF and all through AF this cycle. From whatI have read it can be a hormonal thing around AF time. Maybe since i have just come off the pill it may be more pronounced. It is actually quite common though (sorry!)

Good luck sweets! Keep us informed!


----------



## Ganton

Hi Chrissy and Rosie. I'm still with you both. I'm 17dpo and no sign of AF. 

Have you both been using just one type of test? I've been using IC strips, which gave me decent positives with DS2, but I've just looked at the reviews on amazon and if say 75% of them say that they're rubbish because they give false results well beyond the time that other tests showed string positives. I don't know if I'm being silly for hanging on to some hope that I've just got a load of dodgy tests. 

The other thing giving me hope is that I actually have some symptoms. I'm really bloated (I bloat a fair bit anyway but it normally settles overnight, but this has been constant for 4 days), I have a spot breakout on my chin (and I rarely get any spots), and I feel particularly queasy this morning. I could just be imagining it though as I'm allowing myself to believe I could be pregnant. Aargh!


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> I haven't tested again because last night I had some spotting and cramping, so I think AF is on her way. :(
> 
> Chrissy, Ganton, and Rosie good luck! :thumbup:

Oh no! I thought for sure your BFP was solid! I hope AF stays away hon xx


----------



## ruby83

Good luck ladies! I hope AF stays away for you all! Keep us updated xxx


----------



## ruby83

Any updates ladies?


----------



## Ganton

Still no AF for me but just got another BFN this morning. I feel really nauseous though, just like I felt with my 2 boys. I could be imagining it though because I'm allowing myself to believe I could be pregnant despite the negative tests.

I think I'll go to buy another type of test to try tomorrow morning.


----------



## ruby83

Ganton said:


> Still no AF for me but just got another BFN this morning. I feel really nauseous though, just like I felt with my 2 boys. I could be imagining it though because I'm allowing myself to believe I could be pregnant despite the negative tests.
> 
> I think I'll go to buy another type of test to try tomorrow morning.

I feel for you hon! I felt nauseous in my 2ww- tested negative and got AF. I have been feeling nauseous all this week too! Apparantly it is common during AF due to the hormones. So disappointing because feeling sick is supposed to be a pregnancy symptom! Sorry, you probably don't want to hear it may be AF but thought I would share. Good luck to you! YOu are not out until :witch: comes!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

AF showed up for me, and I, too, felt nauseous during my TWW, and I never feel nauseous, except during pregnancy. I think that I may have had a chemical, though, because I did get faint lines on several tests, and then when the tests went negative, my symptoms faded, too. Also, I got the worst AF cramps, I've ever had (felt like the contractions I'd get during labor).

Ganton and Rosie, I've had long LPs since my last was born, 16/17 days usually, with AF showing up at 18 dpo at the latest. But for most people, a long LP is a really good sign!


----------



## Ganton

I'm 18dpo today and still no sign but had a negative result on a different test, so I think I'll take the hint now. This is only my 2nd cycle since having DS2 and I only stopped breastfeeding him on Monday so it wouldn't surprise me if my hormones are all over the place at the moment. If AF arrives in the next week and then we are lucky next cycle, that would actually be great timing, it's just frustrating waiting for AF!


----------



## Ganton

I've just done a quick google search and there are loads of forum posts from mums who have felt awful after stopping breastfeeding. I'd cut down really gradually so thought if be ok, but apparently horrendous nausea after stopping is very common. Having an explanation for my nausea is helpful, as I at least understand why I'm feeling like this and can accept that it's not morning sickness.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> AF showed up for me, and I, too, felt nauseous during my TWW, and I never feel nauseous, except during pregnancy. I think that I may have had a chemical, though, because I did get faint lines on several tests, and then when the tests went negative, my symptoms faded, too. Also, I got the worst AF cramps, I've ever had (felt like the contractions I'd get during labor).
> 
> Ganton and Rosie, I've had long LPs since my last was born, 16/17 days usually, with AF showing up at 18 dpo at the latest. But for most people, a long LP is a really good sign!

Aghh sorry to hear that hon! I hope this cycle is the one for you! When are you expecting to O again? :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Ganton said:


> I'm 18dpo today and still no sign but had a negative result on a different test, so I think I'll take the hint now. This is only my 2nd cycle since having DS2 and I only stopped breastfeeding him on Monday so it wouldn't surprise me if my hormones are all over the place at the moment. If AF arrives in the next week and then we are lucky next cycle, that would actually be great timing, it's just frustrating waiting for AF!

If AF doesn't show in the next day or so I would go get some bloods! Are you sure of your O date? Hope you get your BFP soon xxxx

Keep us updated sweets! :flower:


----------



## Ganton

ruby83 said:


> Ganton said:
> 
> 
> I'm 18dpo today and still no sign but had a negative result on a different test, so I think I'll take the hint now. This is only my 2nd cycle since having DS2 and I only stopped breastfeeding him on Monday so it wouldn't surprise me if my hormones are all over the place at the moment. If AF arrives in the next week and then we are lucky next cycle, that would actually be great timing, it's just frustrating waiting for AF!
> 
> If AF doesn't show in the next day or so I would go get some bloods! Are you sure of your O date? Hope you get your BFP soon xxxx
> 
> Keep us updated sweets! :flower:Click to expand...

My OPKs were gradually getting darker and got nearly positive on Sunday 31st. I tested again a day later and it was much fainter and they continued to get fainter for 5 days, then I stopped testing. I took Monday 1st as my ovulation day, but I know breastfeeding can delay/stop ovulation so there's every chance I didn't quite ovulate.


----------



## Ganton

I'm feeling much lees nauseous today and just had a tiny bit of pink discharge so looks like AF is nearly here. If I did ovulate when I think, then it's a bit of a long LP at 19 days, but the overall cycle was only 4 weeks and 4 days so fairly normal for me. 

If I could pick the ideal due date, I had narrowed it down to the first week in April (for a combination of reasons relating to work, finances, holidays, sibling birthdays) so a BFP this coming cycle would be very close to that. So, I'm actually not too displeased to have missed out this month, I just hope this is really AF and we can move on to the next attempt. 

Any news from Chrissy?


----------



## Ursaula

Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth! I was feeling a little down with everything going on so I took a break from electronics.

Feeling sorry for all of you gals that had the witch show, best of luck next cycle and best of luck to those still in it to win it!!


----------



## ruby83

Ganton said:


> I'm feeling much lees nauseous today and just had a tiny bit of pink discharge so looks like AF is nearly here. If I did ovulate when I think, then it's a bit of a long LP at 19 days, but the overall cycle was only 4 weeks and 4 days so fairly normal for me.
> 
> If I could pick the ideal due date, I had narrowed it down to the first week in April (for a combination of reasons relating to work, finances, holidays, sibling birthdays) so a BFP this coming cycle would be very close to that. So, I'm actually not too displeased to have missed out this month, I just hope this is really AF and we can move on to the next attempt.
> 
> Any news from Chrissy?

It is good you are staying positive! I hope you get your BFP this month- which would bring your EDD end of March I think...


----------



## Ganton

ruby83 said:


> Ganton said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling much lees nauseous today and just had a tiny bit of pink discharge so looks like AF is nearly here. If I did ovulate when I think, then it's a bit of a long LP at 19 days, but the overall cycle was only 4 weeks and 4 days so fairly normal for me.
> 
> If I could pick the ideal due date, I had narrowed it down to the first week in April (for a combination of reasons relating to work, finances, holidays, sibling birthdays) so a BFP this coming cycle would be very close to that. So, I'm actually not too displeased to have missed out this month, I just hope this is really AF and we can move on to the next attempt.
> 
> Any news from Chrissy?
> 
> It is good you are staying positive! I hope you get your BFP this month- which would bring your EDD end of March I think...Click to expand...

Yes, that's what I had worked out  I was also hoping to lose a couple more pounds before having another baby, too, so I'm going to use the next couple of weeks until ovulation to hit the gym! AF is definitely here now, so at least I know where things stand.


----------



## Chrissy05

Hello lovely ladies... 

A lot of things have happened in the last 5 days. First off, on Wednesday I called my doctor because I lost my asthma inhaler. While I had her on the phone, I mentioned my multiple BFNs and no AF, and she so she gave me a rec for blood work when I picked up a new prescription for an inhaler. She called later that same day to tell me that I was indeed pregnant. OMG!!!!

Thursday morning I tested with a FRER and finally got my BFP! YAY!!!! The rest of Thursday-Saturday were a bit of a blur because it was graduation and prom and I organize both those events. 

This morning I woke up at 4:30am with the worst cramps I've EVER had. I was also bleeding rather profusely. I freaked out and cried, guessing what this meant. I called my BFF (who happens to be a doctor) and she told me that my worst fears are probably correct and it was probably a very early miscarriage. So that's that. Today has been pretty miserable. 

So there we have it. Turns out my lateness and symptoms weren't my imagination and I really was pregnant... but the little poppy seed didn't stick. 

I'm trying to look on the bright side, the biggest of which is that we CAN get pregnant (we've been trying for 9 cycles with no success), but it's really hard and I just want to cry a lot.


----------



## twinmummy06

Chrissy I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy05 said:


> Hello lovely ladies...
> 
> A lot of things have happened in the last 5 days. First off, on Wednesday I called my doctor because I lost my asthma inhaler. While I had her on the phone, I mentioned my multiple BFNs and no AF, and she so she gave me a rec for blood work when I picked up a new prescription for an inhaler. She called later that same day to tell me that I was indeed pregnant. OMG!!!!
> 
> Thursday morning I tested with a FRER and finally got my BFP! YAY!!!! The rest of Thursday-Saturday were a bit of a blur because it was graduation and prom and I organize both those events.
> 
> This morning I woke up at 4:30am with the worst cramps I've EVER had. I was also bleeding rather profusely. I freaked out and cried, guessing what this meant. I called my BFF (who happens to be a doctor) and she told me that my worst fears are probably correct and it was probably a very early miscarriage. So that's that. Today has been pretty miserable.
> 
> So there we have it. Turns out my lateness and symptoms weren't my imagination and I really was pregnant... but the little poppy seed didn't stick.
> 
> I'm trying to look on the bright side, the biggest of which is that we CAN get pregnant (we've been trying for 9 cycles with no success), but it's really hard and I just want to cry a lot.

Oh hon! I'm so sorry :hugs: Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

So sorry Chrissy :cry:


----------



## Ganton

Sorry to hear that, Chrissy. It must have been a roller coaster of emotions this last week x


----------



## Chrissy05

Ganton said:


> Sorry to hear that, Chrissy. It must have been a roller coaster of emotions this last week x

Yeh... definitely a roller coaster of emotions. We had dinner with DH's family yesterday and his mom made a comment about how soon enough he'll be a dad and get to celebrate father's day. We hadn't told them anything yet, and I just had to excuse myself from the room to avoid bursting into tears right then and there. 

Hopefully my cycle goes back to normal fairly quickly and we can resume TTCing right away. 

I keep reading that chemicals are super common and happen in over 50% of first pregnancies... but it still sucks big time and makes me want to cry. 

I think the worst thing is that people don't really talk about this kind of thing, so you end up having to deal with it on your own, without any kind of support. I am very thankful for forums like this where I can read about other peoples' experiences and see that how I am feeling is totally normal and that I'm not alone.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So sorry Chrissy. :hugs: I'm pretty sure I had a chemical this past month, too, because of the faint lines I kept getting, and then when AF showed up, I got the worst cramps ever, just as bad as my active labor contractions. The last time I had a chemical, we were living with DH's parents and it was so hard to put on a smile and pretend I wasn't heartbroken, since we hadn't told them about it. :(


----------



## rosiebudd

still no AF for me!


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy/ Spiffy: sucks so much for you both! I know many people who have had chemicals and it scares the cr*p out of me! Look after yourselves and I have my everything crossed that this next cycle is a BFP for both of you x


----------



## ruby83

Anyone here expecting to ovulate around the 29/7? Be nice to be buddy's again!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

ruby83 said:


> Anyone here expecting to ovulate around the 29/7? Be nice to be buddy's again!

The 29th is my anticipated ovulation day. :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

I will probably be after you ladies with my mega cycles, but I'll be your cheerleader :bunny: :bunny: :bunny:

I'm on CD13 at the moment with no stirrings happening at all. I was hoping EWCM would start soon, as before TTC our daughter my average O-day was CD16 and I usually get about 4/5 days of EWCM before O. So it's not happening on CD16 that's for sure. So hoping it's sooner rather than the 60 day wait from before. I'm not taking Vit B6 this time, which also apparently contributed to my ovulation being delayed last time. Would love to be buddies with you ladies again and keep this thread going, but I don't think I'll make it in time.


----------



## Chrissy05

I have no idea what my cycle will look like this time around. Hopefully it will be normal, in which case I should ovulate around July 4th. I guess I'll have to wait and see. Do any of you know it most women have normal cycles following a chemical? 
 
Good luck to all of you, and I'll totally be here to cheer you ladies on!:happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy05 said:


> I have no idea what my cycle will look like this time around. Hopefully it will be normal, in which case I should ovulate around July 4th. I guess I'll have to wait and see. Do any of you know it most women have normal cycles following a chemical?
> 
> Good luck to all of you, and I'll totally be here to cheer you ladies on!:happydance:

With the chemical I had a year and a half ago, I had a normal cycle afterwards. The only difference was that I ovulated 2 days later than normal. So I would expect a fairly normal cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy: my girlfriend had a chemical in Jan and became pregnant in Feb :thumbup:

Spiffy: Yay, me and you so far! FX xxx

Squirrel: You may join us, you never know! I I hope so xx

Bring on the tww! :wacko:

:dust:


----------



## Ganton

I'll stick with you guys. I'm also hoping to ovulate around 4th July, and hoping for a clearer OPK result this time. I keep telling myself that I should then wait 3 weeks to test, given that my last LP seemed to be so long, but I know I'll be testing by 10dpo!


----------



## ruby83

Well this time I am not testing at all early! It did my head in last cycle! Although if anyone gets an early BFP I know I will get sucked in to test early!! 

I had EWCM last night which I didn't have last cycle BUT when I did my OPK this morning it was negative! Grrr! We BD last night just in case. I have the new clear blue ones with flashing face. Hoping it is positive tomorrow because it says it turns positive 4 days before ovulation... 

Next week is super busy for me so hopefully that makes the first week of the tww go quick. Have family down, then a girlfriend from overseas is visiting then my neices birthday on the weekend!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I had EWCM this morning, and my cervix is a fertile position, so I expect to ovulate around CD14 like last month (CD10 right now). The great thing is, I'll be out of town from 9-12ish dpo, which should help cut down on the early testing for me. I'm sure I'll test 8 dpo before I leave, though. :dohh:


----------



## squirrel.

Jealous of your pre-o symptoms :haha: nothing happening here at all other than really weird early pregnancy symptoms for me - sheer exhaustion to the point where I'm falling asleep every evening at 7pm after the kids are in bed and heartburn (only ever had that a few times while pregnant and now I'm getting it every day). I know I'm not pregnant and don't for one minute think I am, I had an 8-day period and my temps are around my pre-O level, but why this is all happening is an annoying mystery. Must be hormone related, my supply is starting to drop, so I think my hormones are changing. Going to be annoying if I have all these so called symptoms in the TWW as well when I eventually get there.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I know how you feel! I've been having pregnancy symptoms too, but I know I'm not. In fact, I actually took a cheapie last week just to double check. :dohh: I've been having weird dreams, random cramping, etc. Like you, I think it must be a strong surge of hormones. :shrug:


----------



## ruby83

Me too ladies! Well not anymore but all through AF and the week after I had cramps, nauseous, tired, and tingling nipples and even bleeding gums- which i got when I was pregnant with DS. I took a test to just to confirm despite a 5 day heavy period!

Spiffy great news about your O signs!

Squirrel: I hope your hormones sort out and you get there soon!

I am confused... I have been testing with CLear blue ovulation kits with the flashing smile for high fertility and static smile for peak fertility... Anyway, I got a negative tues, wed, thurs morning (despite EWCM wednesday night) and a static smile this morning (fri). How did I miss the flashing smiles? when does this mean I will ovulate?? Ahhh

We BD wednesday night and last night but would have started earlier id I thought O would be sooner. Was expecting it for Sunday/ Monday.


----------



## Chrissy05

Ruby... Maybe you had a really short LH surge? I use the CB ovulation prediction kits and I rarely get the blinking smile. In fact, I've noticed that I never get the blinking smile if I'm only testing once per day. The only time I've gotten one is when I'm testing 2-3 times in the same day, which due to cost is usually when I know that I'm about to ovulate due to ewcm. 

Because of this, I usually prefer the cheapie opk since at least then if I miss the surge I can still see the line getting darker and then lighter again, and I can get a whole bunch for a fraction of the cost. I've heard that the fertility monitor is a better option for those who have short LH surges, but I'm having trouble convincing myself to pay so much for one. If I get to 1 year since we're TTCing, I may change my mind about that one.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one crazy enough to be taking a test after AF. :blush: :winkwink:

As for ovulation monitor, I'm not too familiar with them, because I've never used an OPK before. Do you know how to check your cervix? That's how I pinpoint ovulation and it's always been accurate for me ( and it's free! :haha:). In the days leading up to ovulation, my cervix starts to get softer and opens up, and then the day after I ovulate, my cervix closes up and gets hard, so that's the day I call 1dpo. Never fails. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy05 said:


> Ruby... Maybe you had a really short LH surge? I use the CB ovulation prediction kits and I rarely get the blinking smile. In fact, I've noticed that I never get the blinking smile if I'm only testing once per day. The only time I've gotten one is when I'm testing 2-3 times in the same day, which due to cost is usually when I know that I'm about to ovulate due to ewcm.
> 
> Because of this, I usually prefer the cheapie opk since at least then if I miss the surge I can still see the line getting darker and then lighter again, and I can get a whole bunch for a fraction of the cost. I've heard that the fertility monitor is a better option for those who have short LH surges, but I'm having trouble convincing myself to pay so much for one. If I get to 1 year since we're TTCing, I may change my mind about that one.

Thanks hon, I think you are right. I am lucky I did BD 2 days leading up and will try to BD tonight tomorrow and Sunday just for sure. xxx


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> Ruby, I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one crazy enough to be taking a test after AF. :blush: :winkwink:
> 
> As for ovulation monitor, I'm not too familiar with them, because I've never used an OPK before. Do you know how to check your cervix? That's how I pinpoint ovulation and it's always been accurate for me ( and it's free! :haha:). In the days leading up to ovulation, my cervix starts to get softer and opens up, and then the day after I ovulate, my cervix closes up and gets hard, so that's the day I call 1dpo. Never fails. :flower:

Hahaha, we are both crazy!! I think just hyper sensitive to everything going on in our body!! 

Thanks for the tip, I may have to start trying this. OPK are doing my head in! I guess at least I am having a LH surge so I am assuming I will ovulate in the next day or so.


----------



## squirrel.

That sounds like a good bet Ruby, hope you catch that egg!

I hear mixed reports about fertility monitors. I hear them being confusing with the readings they give. I find good old fashioned OPK sticks much simpler, but I can totally see the appeal of the monitor for the pattern that it starts to predict. 

Fertilityfriend has gone mad this morning. It thinks I ovulated, but I've had negative OPKs and my temp has only shifted up like 0.2 degrees and I think it's because it's been really hot. My usual post-o temps are around 36.4. I'm not at 36.1 and it's giving me crosshairs. Anyone know how to get rid of them? I definitely haven't ovulated. I didn't get any EWCM, negative OPKs and I haven't felt it happening with cramps, which I've had the last two times.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, there should be a option to do a manual override for your ovulation date. I've had to override Fertility Friend before when it's messed up my O date, too.

Ruby, keep BDing just in case and let us know when you do O for sure. :thumbup:

I had a dream last night that I took a dollar store pregnancy test in a public bathroom and it was positive, but the line was slightly crooked, so I was desperately trying to take another one, but the bathrooms were full and people kept walking in on me when I tried. :haha: Gotta love dreams like that. :dohh:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks spiffy, I'll have a look. 

I hate BFP dreams :blush: they feel so real and when I wake up I feel sad that t wasn't real. I had a few this last cycle. Oddly enough, the day before i took a test when I was pregnant with my son (we weren't trying for him) I had a very very vivid BFN dream. Was very strange. Yet lo and behold the next day I got my first ever BFP by surprise.

I've had more cramps today and ovary mains, but still no EWCM and a negative OPK today. Nearly 7pm now and I am struggling to keep my eyes open! Feel so weird!!!


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, so I took another OPK (the pink clearblue one this time) this morning and it was negative! So I got negatives up until a positive Friday morning and then negative Saturday morning! Does this mean I have ovulated?? We only BD Wed, thurs and fri night! Damn! So annoyed if I have ovulated 3 days earlier than expected! I would have started BD earlier!

What do you think ladies?


----------



## ruby83

I have BFP dreams often too! We have ttc so much on our mind that it is no surprise. Hopefully our dreams come true very soon!

I forgot to mention above that apart from some EWCM on wednesday night I have had no ovulation pains/ cramps or anything else to suggest O has occurred. I think I will BD the next few days just in case.:shrug:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, it sounds like your body may have geared up to ovulate, but didn't, hence that one positive. I would keep BDing just in case, but if you go awhile without any ov symptoms, then maybe that was your ovulation. :shrug:

Squirrel, have you tried a pregnancy test, just in case? If so, then maybe it's just weird symptoms from your fertility coming back while breastfeeding. I know I constantly had "pregnancy symptoms" while I was breastfeeding and it drove me crazy!


----------



## ruby83

Anyone ovulating yet?? 

I am assuming my LH surge was just short and going to guess I ovulated yesterday or today. I was googling and apparantly the LH surge is usually between 12-24 hours so not too concerned that it was negative on Saturday morning. FX anyway!

Hope you all are enjoying your weekend xxxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm having tons of EWCM and my cervix is high, open, and soft, so I'll be Oing in the next few days for sure. Today is CD 12, and we got some BDing in on CD 10 and 11, so as long as we BD today or tomorrow, we should be covered.

Ruby, if you've already O'er, you'll be the furthest in your TWW, which means there will be less peer pressure to test early from the rest of us. :winkwink:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> I'm having tons of EWCM and my cervix is high, open, and soft, so I'll be Oing in the next few days for sure. Today is CD 12, and we got some BDing in on CD 10 and 11, so as long as we BD today or tomorrow, we should be covered.
> 
> Ruby, if you've already O'er, you'll be the furthest in your TWW, which means there will be less peer pressure to test early from the rest of us. :winkwink:

Hahaha! You guys test so early that no doubt I will be tempted so succumb as well! I still have a few tests left over from last month! 

We are the same with our BDing- we CD10, 11, 12, 13 and will do tonight and monday night just in case! :thumbup:

I really really really hope we all see our BFP this cycle! :dust::dust:


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby I agree with Spiffy, maybe your body tried, but didn't quite manage. I find it difficult just relying on one marker for ovulation (i.e. just OPKs, or just cm). Checking all three OPKs, cm and temp has been the only way I can accurately say if I've ovulated for sure. I can't remember, but do you temp? Maybe it's something you could try?

Both of you good luck catching those eggs!!

Spiffy I did a cheapie test yesterday as I was falling asleep at the lunch table - actually falling asleep and I couldn't stop myself. I had to get up and walk around the room! It was negative, I knew it would be, as there is no way I could be pregnant with low temps and such a long period. The symptoms just keep coming though - bloating, heartburn, cramps, breast tenderness, lower backache, exhaustion, food aversions, I'm getting them all - it's exactly how I felt the first few weeks with my two pregnancies! It's almost like a phantom pregnancy. Maybe I've wished so hard to be pregnant my body thinks I am! It's very annoying!

With all these weird phantom symptoms flying around it's hard to know what my body is up to with regards to ovulating. I've been getting ovary niggles for a few days, but no EWCM yet (though possibly today there is a little). I am going to try and get my husband to dtd every other day and then when I get a positive OPK (I expect I will for two days again) dtd on both those days. He's not away this weekend or next weekend for once, so hoping it will happen in the next few weeks so we can dtd on the right days.


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel that sucks that your body is playing games with you! I hope you O soon and your cycles get back on track!

I only check CM and use OPK but problem is I never seem to get much EWCM (only had some on Wednesday night), but i also didn't get much when I had DS so hopefully it doesn't matter too much. I was going to temp this cycle but didn't end up doing it- grrr!

I am hoping I O'd Saturday or Sunday which would be maximum 36 hours after my surge... But who knows. I have felt NOTHING! 

Spiffy let us know when you have O'd xxx


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, so today (Monday morning) I have started having twinges in my left side which I am putting down as ovulation as it is similar to what I felt last month. So I am using today as O day (which is what I was expecting). Not sure why my OPK was positive on Friday but maybe it is better to listen to my body!

So far we have BD Wed, Thur, Fri, Sat, Sun, and will again tonight! I am having slippery CM (sorry TMI) but not EW at the moment.


----------



## squirrel.

Sounds good Ruby! Sounds like your timing was really good too. Fingers crossed you caught that egg!

I finally got ewcm this morning :dance: so I reckon I'll ovulate by the end of the week. I usually get 4/5 days of it before o. So I'll be a few days behind you ladies, but that's not so bad :) I was imagining I'd be waiting for weeks and weeks again. I'll be around CD24/25, which is getting better from CD60! If we don't manage to conceive this cycle then next cycle I may ovulate nearer my norm of CD16.


----------



## ruby83

Yay! That's great Squirrel! What a relief you are not looking at a 60 day cycle! We can be tww buddies again! How's your house going by the way? 

I hope we have caught the egg! Argh another tww to get through! Hope time flies!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday (cm has changed to creamy today, temp spiked, and cervix is starting to close), so I'm 1dpo today! :flower: I hope this TWW goes quickly. :wacko:

Ruby, sounds like you got your bases covered! :thumbup:

Squirrel, yay for signs of ovulation! I hope you don't have to find out when you'll ovulate next cycle. :winkwink:


----------



## Ganton

I'll probably be on a similar timescale to you, Squirrel. I'm hoping to ovulate around Saturday. I still have no idea if I actually ovulated last month, but I've started temping now so I'm interested to see if that gives a more definite answer. If nothing else, temping and doing OPKs should keep me occupied for the next week or so (and BDing as well, obviously!). It's been a good couple of weeks since I last fed DS2 so I'm hoping my hormones are working properly again now. Are you still breastfeeding, Squirrel?


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby - I hope it flies for you! Just think, by the weekend you'll be 5/6dpo! That's nearly half way through! Things are going well with the house :D very excited to see the garden coming together. The foundations are in for the side return extension in the kitchen and the loft team has arrived today. Very exciting!

Spiffy - Yay for ovulation! Hope you caught that egg! I'm hoping the same thing :blush:

Ganton - Hopefully we'll be O-buddies. I'm really hoping I am actually gearing up to O, as I haven't had much EWCM since this morning. I am still breastfeeding my daughter. I'm going to start cutting back to one feed when she turns one and then phase that feed out as well after a few weeks. May sound silly, but I'm hoping I conceive while still breastfeeding as it raises your chance of twins to 12% and I have always obsessively wanted to have twins :haha: With my other factors, I might stand a chance. I'm 5'8, onto my fourth pregnancy (I lost one at 18), have twins in my mother's maternal line (my cousin, who was a twin herself, has just had twins) and I eat lots of dairy - apparently those all up your chances a little.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I've also always wanted twins, although there are no twins in my family, so my chances are pretty low. But I'm also 5'8'' and would be on my fifth pregnancy (counting my loss), and I eat a lot of dairy, too, so I guess I have a few factors. But I still think it'll be unlikely. And really, I'm not sure how I would handle 5 kids under the age of 4 anyway. :haha:


----------



## wwchix

spiffy, im with you again this month - 1dpo today.

cant believe how quick this months gone and we're back to the tww already.

im trying my best to hold out until af is late this time, i cant be bothered with squinters etc, so i'll be testing 12th july if i dont crack earlier xx


----------



## squirrel.

I've secretly wanted 4 kids for a while, so if we got twins and got 4 kids I'd be delighted :) but the practicalities of looking after twins and a toddler and preschooler are a bit daunting!! Still really want them though!

I had lots more ewcm this evening, so I reckon it's coming!!! Yay! Now just to make sure we get to dtd in time!


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, good to see everyone is getting closer to O (or past it!). We can support each other again!

Squirrel: great to hear your house is coming together! We renovated last year and was a very exciting/ stressful time! All worth it though!

Spiffy and wwchix: we are the same. I am counting myself 1dpo also! I agree that it feel just like yesterday that we were in the tww last cycle! Hope the next 2 weeks fly! or 3 weeks for some! :winkwink:

I never knew all those things increased your chance of twins! Might need to cut out my dairy! I do not think I would cope with twins and a toddler!!! Hahaha!

Ganton: Yay for upcoming O too!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I think the biggest factor by far is still a family history of twins, so I think you're safe. :winkwink:

So glad to have TWW buddies again! And since my TWW tends to be more like 2.5 weeks, I'll be in it with Squirrel and Ganton for most of the time as well. :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

I'm not testing till 13/14 dpo this time! Won't even buy teats and will get my husband to hide me OPKs so I'm not tempted to pee on one of those instead! I have one digital with conception indicator that my husband has hidden on my request. I will tell him when I know I've ovulated which day to give it back. If I ovulate Friday the 3rd then 14 Dpo will be Saturday the 18th of July - my daughter's first birthday and the day we're having a party for her. Also my first day of the 6 week summer holiday. Not sure I'd want to ruin her bday with a bfn. Maybe I should do it the day before on 13dpo?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, that sounds like a great plan. :thumbup:

I'll test at 8 and 9 dpo, then again at 13 dpo, since I'll be out of town in between those dates and won't have a chance to test (which is probably for the best :blush:).


----------



## ruby83

I am not testing until after AF is due this time! I was so disappointed last cycle and had in the back of my mind that maybe I will still get a BFP. If you google enough you read about people getting BFP very late! My LP was 15 days last cycle so I will test that day if AF hasn't come by then. Plus OPK are costing me $40 a month so dont need the extra cost of pregnancy tests. I was going to order some cheapies online but that might just encourage me more! hahaha

Squirrel: what do you have planned for Isla's birthday party?


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> Squirrel, that sounds like a great plan. :thumbup:
> 
> I'll test at 8 and 9 dpo, then again at 13 dpo, since I'll be out of town in between those dates and won't have a chance to test (which is probably for the best :blush:).

I think I need to go out of town for the whole tww! Hahaha! No doubt it will be a good distraction for you!


----------



## Ganton

It doesn't surprise me that conceiving whilst breastfeeding could increase the chance of twins. I liked the idea of twins with my first pregnancy, but I'm not sure I could cope with a 3 and 1 year old as well!

Not much to report for me. Started OPKs a couple of days a go (negative so far) and temps are reasonably consistent and low, which all fits with where I think I am in my cycle. There's definitely no EWCM yet, but maybe not completely dry so hopefully moving in the right direction. Going to DTD at least every other day now in the hope that I'm moving into the right phase.


----------



## wwchix

well im visiting london friday-monday so that takes up a chunk of time for me lol.

and im not back at work now until 9th of july which leaves only a few days before af due :) 

feeling a lot more relaxed this time round x


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy - Sounds good about being out of town, that'll be a nice distraction! If I ovulate this week - feeling like I definitely will - then my mum will be visiting from the Middle East (she's a teacher out there) from this weekend for two weeks - convenient :haha:

Ruby - Sheesh! 40 dollars on OPKs! It's such a shame you can't get cheapies where you are. We are having a party at a local soft play cafe for Isla's birthday. We don't have many baby friends, so mostly the littles will be between her and Oscar's age. Should be a fun occasion!

Ganton - Before my cm turns to ewcm I get a day or two of increased cm, but it's the sticky/creamy/lotiony kind (sorry if TMI!). So hopefully EWCM isn't too far off. 

wwchix - Enjoy London, it's roasting right now as I'm sure you're aware! My two favourite London seasons are summer and mid-winter. So fun to wander the city in the sun and take it all in - bit busy right now though :)

I'm feeling more relaxed this time too and have resigned myself to the fact that as we got lucky last time (only second month trying), this time we may have to accept that it'll take a bit longer and surprisingly, I'm okay with that. As long as it doesn't take more than 3 more cycles I think I'll stay relaxed. Any more than that and I'll start to feel the frustration and impatience. 

I had increased ewcm again today and tender breasts and a heavy feeling in my abdomen. And the damned heartburn is back! Seriously! I've only ever had heartburn a few times in my life and that was while pregnant, so I don't get why I've had it nearly every day for over a week now! I think ovulation is on the way, but my OPKs are still far off being positive. Last cycle they suddenly got dark over the course of a day, so I'm not worried about them being light.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, that's great that you'll have your mom there to keep you distracted! So sorry you're dealing with heartburn, though. It's one thing in pregnancy, because it sucks, but you know that it's just a side affect of growing a baby, but when you're not pregnant, it's just annoying and pointless. Hopefully you'll get a nice strong positive OPK in the next few days. :flower:

2 dpo here. Not much happening, obviously. Thankfully I've got my DS1's birthday party this weekend to think about, though I'm rather frustrated about that, because we were going to have the party at a park, but it's going to be 101 degrees (38.3 Celsius), so I'm afraid it will be miserable. We'd do it at our house, but it'd be so cramped, and our house gets pretty hot, too. So I'm still not quite sure what we're going to do.


----------



## Chrissy05

Hello lovelies! Those stats on twins are a bit scary tbh. There are lots of twins on my mom's side of the family, including my brother (whose twin died in utero). Though I think twins are great in theory, I don't know if I could handle them in RL. One of my friends has 3-month old twins and they're quite the handful already. 

Hopefully I'll be with Ganton and Squirrel for the TTW, as I'm due to O on Saturday. I'm not normally anxious in the days before O, but this time around I am. I think the chemical last cycle has screwed with my brain and is making me anxious. Everyone (my mom, bff, and DH) are all saying how the chemical was great news because it means I CAN get pregnant, but now I'm just terrified of miscarrying again. Anyway, because of this I don't plan on testing early. I don't want to mess with my emotional well-being more than necessary. 

Oh, and like I needed the extra pressure... yet another friend just announced that she got accidentally pregnant. Grr... I don't want to be jealous, but I can't help feeling like it's not fair that she didn't plan it, and we're going on almost a year. -end rant-


----------



## ruby83

wwchix: Enjoy London hon! That will be a good distraction!

squirrel: Sounds like a fun party! Hope you all enjoy. Having your mum down will be nice too! Good way to look at ttc and relax. I think we all expect/ hope it's going to happen straight away however this is often not the case. I read a lot of people's stories on here and it makes me so thankful that we were able to conceive my DS easily. I just hope I am blessed with another too!

Spiffy: Happy birthday to your DS! Geez that is HOT! It is winter here in Australia so I am a tad jealous, I love the heat but maybe not that hot! I hope the party sorts itself out!

Chrissy05: hahaha totally agree! Twins scare me!! My girlfriend has a 14 month old and is due with twins in August! 3 under 2! No family history for her either! I hope you can relax this cycle, having a chemical would be horrible! It is hard when you are ttc and it feels everyone around you is announcing pregnancies! I'm sorry if i missed it but are you ttc #1? All the best hon! xxxx


----------



## ruby83

Not much happening here with me. I have had family down over the weekend and they just left today so I can finally just relax and chill out a bit! 

I am trying to be more relaxed this cycle and I hope I don't get so down if I don't get a BFP. It is only cycle #2.

All the best to all you ladies xx

:dust:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I hope you get a sticky baby this time. I remember how desperate I felt the month after my chemical, like I felt like I had to make up for lost time or something. It was weird.

Ruby, I hope you get to relax now that your family is gone. Having guests can be fun but stressful!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Sorry ladies if ive bn MIA....My cycyle decided to come 3 days late and gave me false hope of being pregnant....I was a little dissappointed but he on to cycle #6....I wil be on vacation in Vegas in a couple of days and im very excited about that...By the time we get back we can start trying again :happydance: wishing all you ladies the best of luck!


----------



## Chrissy05

Ruby... yes, we're TTCing for baby#1. We've been trying since early last autumn (this is cycle 10) and seeing so many of our friends get pregnant easily and/or accidentally is really hard on morale. DH is being really awesome (especially with last month's chemical) but it's really started to weigh on me. I'm trying to stay positive, but it's not always easy. 

Spiffy... Thanks! I have that same weird feeling. It's like I have to make up for it somehow, even if I know deep down that those feelings are ridiculous! It's nice to hear that the feelings are normal and I'm not completely losing it. 

wwchix... have a great time in London. I love that city... it'll be a great distraction for you!


----------



## ruby83

5starsplus1 said:


> Sorry ladies if ive bn MIA....My cycyle decided to come 3 days late and gave me false hope of being pregnant....I was a little dissappointed but he on to cycle #6....I wil be on vacation in Vegas in a couple of days and im very excited about that...By the time we get back we can start trying again :happydance: wishing all you ladies the best of luck!

Ooh fun! I wish I was on vacation! It is cold and miserable here in Australia. Time flies when you are away so you will be back to BD very soon!


----------



## 5starsplus1

ruby83 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies if ive bn MIA....My cycyle decided to come 3 days late and gave me false hope of being pregnant....I was a little dissappointed but he on to cycle #6....I wil be on vacation in Vegas in a couple of days and im very excited about that...By the time we get back we can start trying again :happydance: wishing all you ladies the best of luck!
> 
> Ooh fun! I wish I was on vacation! It is cold and miserable here in Australia. Time flies when you are away so you will be back to BD very soon!Click to expand...

Yes I will be able to BD while on vacation :happydance:
Oh no sprry that it's cold there...do you guys get all 4 seasons? We are in the middle of summer here and it's bn in the 3 digits :cry:


----------



## ruby83

5starsplus1 said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies if ive bn MIA....My cycyle decided to come 3 days late and gave me false hope of being pregnant....I was a little dissappointed but he on to cycle #6....I wil be on vacation in Vegas in a couple of days and im very excited about that...By the time we get back we can start trying again :happydance: wishing all you ladies the best of luck!
> 
> Ooh fun! I wish I was on vacation! It is cold and miserable here in Australia. Time flies when you are away so you will be back to BD very soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I will be able to BD while on vacation :happydance:
> Oh no sprry that it's cold there...do you guys get all 4 seasons? We are in the middle of summer here and it's bn in the 3 digits :cry:Click to expand...

That is even too hot for me! Will be hot in Vegas! Last time we were in Vegas I nearly killed myself in the heat while on my outlet shopping expedition! Worth it for the bargains though :thumbup:

Yep we get all 4 seasons so I shouldn't complain but it has just been a really cold, dark, rainy winter thus far. We are heading to the snow in a few weeks though so that should be fun! Snow holidays are 1 good thing about winter!


----------



## 5starsplus1

ruby83 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies if ive bn MIA....My cycyle decided to come 3 days late and gave me false hope of being pregnant....I was a little dissappointed but he on to cycle #6....I wil be on vacation in Vegas in a couple of days and im very excited about that...By the time we get back we can start trying again :happydance: wishing all you ladies the best of luck!
> 
> Ooh fun! I wish I was on vacation! It is cold and miserable here in Australia. Time flies when you are away so you will be back to BD very soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I will be able to BD while on vacation :happydance:
> Oh no sprry that it's cold there...do you guys get all 4 seasons? We are in the middle of summer here and it's bn in the 3 digits :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> That is even too hot for me! Will be hot in Vegas! Last time we were in Vegas I nearly killed myself in the heat while on my outlet shopping expedition! Worth it for the bargains though :thumbup:
> 
> Yep we get all 4 seasons so I shouldn't complain but it has just been a really cold, dark, rainy winter thus far. We are heading to the snow in a few weeks though so that should be fun! Snow holidays are 1 good thing about winter!Click to expand...

Awesome, well if it gets toooo hot for me I will request that yousend me some winter cold my way lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby please send me some winter cold! It's been miserably hot lately. 5starplus1, where in the US are you?

4 dpo here, and already getting some promising symptoms! I've been having to pee more often, and when I'm hungry, I'm not just hungry, I'm starving! I've also had a few dizzy spells, and this morning I woke up with a backache for no apparent reason.

Ruby and wwchix, any symptoms for you?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Spiffynoodles said:


> Ruby please send me some winter cold! It's been miserably hot lately. 5starplus1, where in the US are you?
> 
> 4 dpo here, and already getting some promising symptoms! I've been having to pee more often, and when I'm hungry, I'm not just hungry, I'm starving! I've also had a few dizzy spells, and this morning I woke up with a backache for no apparent reason.
> 
> Ruby and wwchix, any symptoms for you?

I'm in SC


----------



## wwchix

im trying not to symptom spot, i feel relaxed this month but i had a MAJOR mood swing earlier. was really struggling to make a payment via internet or phone banking and ended up losing my cool and hitting a door :( then sulked in my room for an hour. not like me at all. also very hungry but maybe thats just me ha. my nipples have felt sore a few times but im just pulling things here. not really had anything that ive though 'thats a symptom'

cm has gone infertile now, cervix super high and hard.

i think the way i feel now i will be able to hold out until next saturday to test, however im worrying as im out of clomid so if af shows i need my meds - my dr said they sent my prescription last week but i still dont have it... and shes not back in the office until monday...xx


----------



## ruby83

No symptoms from me :cry: My son has been sleeping terribly the last few days so I am so tired but obviously that makes sense! I would like a sign that this will be my BFP month!


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby don't worry about lack of symptoms! When I was in the TWW with my daughter the only thing I got was darkened veins on my chest at like 9dpo and as I recall before getting my BFP with my son (we weren't trying for him so I wasn't symptom spotting) there was nothing to suggest I was pregnant and I felt totally normal till the day before my missed period when I suddenly felt sick at the taste of wine and I felt queasy the day my period didn't show up (I was like clockwork then!) so I tested in the evening and got a 2-3 weeks on a clearblue digital. So no symptoms can be a great thing!

Spiffy your symptoms are sounding promising! 

I'm getting more ewcm now, but still negative OPKs, so I reckon I may ovulate around Sunday or Monday - it's been several days of it now, so I'd be surprised if I ovulated later than Monday. If I ovulate then and we all get BFPs then we'll be March due date buddies still even if I'm a week behind you :flower:

My husband is being difficult though :/ so far we've dtd every other day and when I get my +OPK I would want to dtd every day for three days. Problem is he doesn't like to feel like he has to. It puts a real dampener on the whole thing. I do totally understand that it's not exactly the sexiest thing in the world having to do it because of timing, but there's nothing I can do about that! If we get a BFN this cycle then next cycle I'm not going to tell him what's going on and just try to seduce him :haha: problem is that often I do have to tell him as he goes out most evenings for his job as a musician and many weekends he's away, so we have to try and fit it in before he leaves, which we wouldn't normally do. *Sigh* sorry to ramble on about nonsense :haha:


----------



## ruby83

True Squirrel! I had what I thought were quite a few symptoms last cycle but AF came so maybe my lack of symptoms is ok plus still early days. Inplantation wouldn't have happened yet. 

Squirrel, your hubby is around this weekend didn't you say? That works out handy!

My hubby is quite the trooper when we are dtd to conceive. He was unwell last cycle and super stressed snd tired this time but is happy to go whenever I say! It is certainly not the most sexy or romantic situation so I can totally understand guys feeling strange about it! 

March buddies would be great!!! My DS was due in march (came in Jan though) but maybe that makes march a lucky sign for me?? &#128521;


----------



## squirrel.

My son was due and born in March 2012 so hopefully it'll be lucky for me too! Although at the same time it wouldn't be too bad getting a BFN this cycle so I didn't have two kids with birthdays in March. Though I expect my next to come early like my daughter did.

My husband is very sensitive to being told what to do and his automatic reaction to anyone asking him to do something is to do the opposite. His first girlfriend ruined him by constantly making demands of him and he's always been a bit rebellious. It's very annoying!!! Any other time of the month he would jump at the chance :( He isn't away no, but turns out he's super busy (like today - he may be home at 7 for half an hour, but he may not) and my mum is coming tomorrow evening. With us all in the small fllat it's not going to be easy to try. Sorry to be a downer, but feeling sad today for some reason.


----------



## squirrel.

So I just got this after having a very light test this morning. It's not positive yet, but I reckon in a few hours I'll have a +OPK. Now it's super important my husband is home to dtd!! Agh the pressure!! :)

Probably ovulating Sunday then based on getting a +OPK today and previous cycle's patterns.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wwchix

Only symptom today is super emotionalness. Was at the train station waiting to board and there has been a national minutes silence for those who lost thee lives in the Tunisian massacre last week, seeing so many people stood still and silent out of respect and so many people upset at a loss of their colleague really upset me when usually things like this wouldn't get to me xx


----------



## ruby83

wwchix said:


> Only symptom today is super emotionalness. Was at the train station waiting to board and there has been a national minutes silence for those who lost thee lives in the Tunisian massacre last week, seeing so many people stood still and silent out of respect and so many people upset at a loss of their colleague really upset me when usually things like this wouldn't get to me xx

I always get emotional with that sort of stuff. Today a professional football coach here was murdered by his son during a domestic dispute. I have felt emotional about it all day. Doesn't help I'm super tired! I hope me DS doesn't wake up in the weakly hours of the morning again!


----------



## ruby83

squirrel. said:


> My son was due and born in March 2012 so hopefully it'll be lucky for me too! Although at the same time it wouldn't be too bad getting a BFN this cycle so I didn't have two kids with birthdays in March. Though I expect my next to come early like my daughter did.
> 
> My husband is very sensitive to being told what to do and his automatic reaction to anyone asking him to do something is to do the opposite. His first girlfriend ruined him by constantly making demands of him and he's always been a bit rebellious. It's very annoying!!! Any other time of the month he would jump at the chance :( He isn't away no, but turns out he's super busy (like today - he may be home at 7 for half an hour, but he may not) and my mum is coming tomorrow evening. With us all in the small fllat it's not going to be easy to try. Sorry to be a downer, but feeling sad today for some reason.

March is looking lucky!

Argh I had guests all through the fertile period this cycle! Lucky we have a 2 storey house but still had to be quiet which again killed the mood a little! Haha

Good luck! I hope you can squeeze in lots of BD. Have you started already? So good you haven't had to wait too long to O!


----------



## squirrel.

Yes I am hugely relieved it's looking likely to happen on CD25 instead of CD60 again! 

If we were home it wouldn't be an issue, but this place is tiny. Will have to convince mum to take the kids to the park Sunday to fit that day's dtd in :haha: how ridiculous!

Well my husband wasn't able to come home between band practice and a gig, so he's going to try and come home straight away afterwards at midnight. This whole thing is so stressful! All that time you spend worrying about pregnancy before TTC when you think that the second you have unprotected sex you get pregnant, but actually it is a finely timed waiting game. It's all so unromantic! We have thankfully managed to do it every other day this past week and a half, but today was the day to keep that pattern (if that makes sense) so I don't want to miss it.

OPks still not quite positive, so actually I think it will be okay. Can't wait to be safely in the TWW. I find the pre-o stage so much more stressful. At least during the TWW you know there's nothing you can do.


----------



## Ganton

Glad to hear your cycles seem to be shortening, squirrel. I hope you manage to get some good BD'ing in ;-)

Good luck to those already in the tww. Has anyone started testing yet?

Afm, I'm really confused about where I'm at at the moment. The only certain thing is that I'm on CD13. I've been temping and doing OPKs since CD8. My temp has been zigzagging, but within a 0.4degree range. I don't know if that is a significant variance as it's my first month temping. My OPK seemed to get quite dark, but not darker than control, by CD10/11, then faded off again yesterday. I had very very small amounts of sporadic EWCM on CD10/11 as well, so I wondered if I'd ovulated and missed the peak on the OPK. Anyway, temp was back down a bit this morning, and my OPK from this morning looked positive, but only when I looked at it after about 15 mins. I've felt quite damp down there but when I check properly, it's more sticky than EW. I'm wondering if my body was gearing up to ovulate a few days a go bit didn't quite get there, and maybe will have another go in the next few days. I suspect that this is what happened lady cycle, but I stopped using OPKs and, crucially, stopped BD'ing after the first OPK peak, so possibly missed the real ovulation. That would explain my apparent 20 day LP, which I'd expect to be more like 13. 

Does anyone else find much more up for DTD during their fertile phase? We're trying SMEP (roughly) so DTD last night but I really had to force myself. When trying for my DS1, I always knew when I was coming towards ovulation as BD'ing was far more enjoyable at those times. The fact that I didn't feel that way last night has confused me even more!! So, squirrel, I agree; waiting to ovulate is stressful &#128513;


----------



## ruby83

Ganton said:


> Glad to hear your cycles seem to be shortening, squirrel. I hope you manage to get some good BD'ing in ;-)
> 
> Good luck to those already in the tww. Has anyone started testing yet?
> 
> Afm, I'm really confused about where I'm at at the moment. The only certain thing is that I'm on CD13. I've been temping and doing OPKs since CD8. My temp has been zigzagging, but within a 0.4degree range. I don't know if that is a significant variance as it's my first month temping. My OPK seemed to get quite dark, but not darker than control, by CD10/11, then faded off again yesterday. I had very very small amounts of sporadic EWCM on CD10/11 as well, so I wondered if I'd ovulated and missed the peak on the OPK. Anyway, temp was back down a bit this morning, and my OPK from this morning looked positive, but only when I looked at it after about 15 mins. I've felt quite damp down there but when I check properly, it's more sticky than EW. I'm wondering if my body was gearing up to ovulate a few days a go bit didn't quite get there, and maybe will have another go in the next few days. I suspect that this is what happened lady cycle, but I stopped using OPKs and, crucially, stopped BD'ing after the first OPK peak, so possibly missed the real ovulation. That would explain my apparent 20 day LP, which I'd expect to be more like 13.
> 
> Does anyone else find much more up for DTD during their fertile phase? We're trying SMEP (roughly) so DTD last night but I really had to force myself. When trying for my DS1, I always knew when I was coming towards ovulation as BD'ing was far more enjoyable at those times. The fact that I didn't feel that way last night has confused me even more!! So, squirrel, I agree; waiting to ovulate is stressful &#128513;

Mmm sounds confusing. Could it be likely that your surge cam shortly after your darkest OPK and maybe you missed it? How often are you using them? I am not sure about temping but I don't get a lot of EWCM at all so I can never use this as much of a sign. I would keep BD everyday or every other day just in case and keep using the OPK for a while longer in case you get a second surge.

Around the time of O I find DTD more enjoyable but to be honest it gets pretty exhausting when you are ttc so not as enjoyable as when it's just for fun!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

March is when my DD was born. In fact, if I'm pregnant this month, my due date will only be three days off. However, based on how early my last two came, I don't expect my next baby to come in their due date month at all.

Ganton, I hope you get a clear answer soon. In the meantime keep up the BDing! 

Squirrel, I don't even tell my DH I'm ovulating, and I don't even ask for sex. I just act suggestive enough that he decides he wants to have sex, and then he thinks it was his idea. :haha:

Nothing too new or exciting today, but tomorrow is 6 dpo, and that's when I implanted with my last two kids (or at least I assume, since I got squinters at 7 dpo), so we'll see how I feel tomorrow. It's also my DS1's birthday, so that should keep me pretty distracted. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

Thanks for the comments, girls. Based on my temp this morning (CD14), FF has decided I ovulated on CD11, which would fit pretty well with the darkening OPKs and small amounts of EWCM just before then. We BD on the pm of CD9 and am of CD11, so reasonable timing if that ovulation date is correct. I'm still not convinced though so going to continue with OPKs and BDing for a while longer, as you suggested, Ruby. I started doing OPKs twice a day from CD12, just once a day before then, so it's completely possible that I missed my peak around CD11.

Spiffy, your DD's birthday must be close to my DS2's. If I've been lucky this cycle, due date would be 2 weeks after DS2's 2nd birthday. I'm expecting that my next baby could arrive a little early so the birthday gap could be even closer.


----------



## squirrel.

Ganton can you post a link to your chart? It's annoying when OPKs go haywire. Mine are doing it right now. Yesterday when I woke up I did one that was so incredibly light, then a few hours later it was nearly positive. Seeing as it jumped up so quickly I was expecting a positive by evening, but throughout the afternoon and evening I did a few more and they were still almost positive, but not quite there. Feeling disappointed after harassing my husband (it felt like) to dtd when he came home, I now wake up to another almost positive. What the hell is going on? Not much of a surge if it's taking 24 hours to go from a shade lighter than positive up to positive. My temp has dropped this morning, suggesting ovulation might happen today, but I haven't got any other signs. Maybe I surged overnight and had a brief window when I would have got positive OPKs then and I missed it. That wouldn't fit with my pattern of two days of strong positives before ovulating on the third day though. Oh it's all so frustrating. I wish my cycle was regular!!! I wish I knew exactly which day I would ovulate every month. This is just torturous. Going to test again in a few hours as I've heard that LH levels are at their highest between 11am and 4pm (or something like that). Maybe I won't get a true positive this cycle. For now I've logged these days as +OPKs in fertility friend, but I know I'll have to change them.

Zombie this morning. My husband and I were up till 2pm having not so fun talks about him spending too much time on his music career and not enough time with us (those talks are never fun :( ) and then the kids woke me up at 5:45. I hate these light mornings and the kids waking up suuuuuuuper early! 

Fingers crossed Ruby and Spiffy, you're getting so close! One week nearly over and done with. You'll be entering the 1ww as I enter the 2ww :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Here are some of my stupidly close OPKs. First one was yesterday around 11am and the next one was taken this morning at 6:30am. So tantalisingly close. Annyoingly, this morning's test even seems lighter than yesterdays. I'll wait to see what my temp does over the next few days. Perhaps I won't get a true positive this cycle.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9410.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 4









IMG_9412.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ganton

Wow, squirrel, those OPKs are so so close. Mine didn't get that dark, but then the control line wasn't particularly strong either. I hope you get an obvious + soon. 

When I was trying for DS2, I got a (just) positive on a Tuesday morning, then it faded on Wednesday, then I got strong positives all day Thursday. My midwife using my LMP as a rough due date but I knew that was wrong due to long cycles. My dating scan gave a due date that suggested ovulation on the Wednesday so my first positive on the Tuesday must have been the correct one. 

I've updated my signature now so hopefully my chart will show up.


----------



## ruby83

OPK are so frustrating sometimes! I don't use those tests Squirrel but it looks pretty dark to me! Those conversations suck but they have to be had. Sometimes we need reminding that family comes first. Time goes so quickly as it is! 

Spiffy do you get any implantation symptoms?

How great would it be if we all got our BFP this time! FX!


----------



## squirrel.

My OPKs are going lighter again. I don't get what's going on. Usually I have two days of +OPK. Either my body tried to ovulate and couldn't, or I missed a very short surge. I still have EWCM today and my temp dropped, so maybe ovulation is happening today? I don't feel cramps, but then I don't often get them.

I am really struggling with my husband at the moment. I don't quite know what to do. He can be so selfish and obsessed with his music that he doesn't show any consideration towards my needs or us as a family (though he is lovely with out kids when he looks after them while I teach three days a week - he then goes out when I get back). Why can't he be a normal man who if his wife propositions him he jumps at the chance to have sex? Why does he have to have such a rubbish job that means he is never around? I'm finding it so stressful. It takes months to ovulate and then he's just not around. This morning he slept in late because he was hungover from last night's gig. He then had to go and pay money to the builders doing our house before rushing off to play a wedding. He is always a stickler to be on time (which I get) but no one else ever is, which means he gives me a hard time about making him late for things and then he ends up waiting sometimes hours anyway. So I can guarantee he won't be late going to this wedding with the band. I tried to get him to dtd before he left - baby asleep, my little boy playing and watching a programme quite happily - but he was so horrible when we were trying and then just gave up and basically grabbed his stuff and stormed out. I don't know how much more of this I can handle. I hate who he is becoming, this selfish entity who only cares about his music. He used to be so kind and so sweet. Yes he's always been a bit selfish, but he didn't let it take over like this. I tried to explain that I hate it having to do it this way, but if I didn't tell him when I was ovulating, we never would be able to do it as he just wouldn't be around. With me ovulating so infrequently and by some cruel sod's law him being totally unavailable both times it just makes me feel so desperately sad. The later time ticks on without us being pregnant the more it completely throws my life into chaos in the new year. Our plan had always been to have the next one early on in 2016 and with work that works as I have a contract till the end of the year. Now I don't know what I'll do with work, which is already a battle. Sorry to vent, I am just at breaking point of dealing with his crap and lack of caring about our family. I tried to explain this last night, but clearly it has had no effect! So we missed the chance today. He's driving three hours away and will be back in the early hours of the morning. No chance then as my mum will be staying in the next room with paper thin walls. If I'm ovulating today then tomorrow will be too late and anyway, my mum is here. So if today is o-day then we'll have done it 0-5, 0-3, 0-1. If tomorrow is o-day then our chances are even worse with 0-6, 0-4 and 0-2.

I think this is another cycle sacrificed to his bloody job. Ugh. Angry! Sorry!



Edit: I just got a positive OPK now as well.... this throws things off. Maybe ovulation won't happen till Monday now? Yikes! I feel so stressed about this! I think I need to just distance myself a bit and stop taking OPKs, just try and grab my husband at some point tomorrow and then another two days later and leave it at that. So much for feeling relaxed. This not knowing when O happens is so stressful. Yes my husband is being selfish, but I'm becoming a bit crazy, which I'm sure isn't a turn on. Ugh. Sorry to have such a long vent! TTC makes me feel a little crazy I think first with waiting so long for cycles to return and then with waiting so long to ovulate each time. I'm so done with this nonsense, give me a BFP and save me from it :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh Squirrel, I really hope you get your BFP this month and don't have to go through this nightmare again next month. :hugs: I understand feeling like family is taking a backseat to your husband's career. My hubby has had to work long hours lately, and when he gets home, he's literally pacing around the house, worrying about work and deadlines. Thankfully, my husband and I are both very religious, and in our religion, family is the most important thing in the world, so my hubby knows that his career is just a means to take care of his family, but never more important. Unfortunately he's just a worrier and will work extra hours because he's afraid he might get fired of he doesn't. :dohh: I hope your DH comes around. :hugs:

Ruby, with DS1, I felt some cramps at 6 dpo that felt exactly like AF was about to start, which I assume was implantation. With my DS2 and the chemical I had in 2013, I had a sore throat and achy legs at 5-6 dpo. With my DD, I wasn't paying close enough attention to know if I had implantation symptoms or not, since she was my first.


----------



## wwchix

I never get positives on opks even though I've had confirmed ovulation so I must be missing them. 
Symptoms seem to be coming out even though I'm trying hard to ignore them. Shooty twinges in my boobs, mood swings, snappy and my cervix feels really odd, not hard but not soft, have never felt it like this before. I'm still being strong and trying to hold out another week x


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel that really sucks! Things are no doubt exacerbated because of the stress and how emotional you are feeling. Get through this ovulation period then try and take some time out when you both dont have the kids or anything to rush off too and go out for dinner or lunch and chat about how you feel. Timing for these chats can mean everything. I hope you get a chance to BD some more but remember sperm hangs around a while so you should still be ok! We are here for the vents! :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

wwchix said:


> I never get positives on opks even though I've had confirmed ovulation so I must be missing them.
> Symptoms seem to be coming out even though I'm trying hard to ignore them. Shooty twinges in my boobs, mood swings, snappy and my cervix feels really odd, not hard but not soft, have never felt it like this before. I'm still being strong and trying to hold out another week x

Surges can be really short from what I have read! Your symptoms sound really good! When are you thinking of testing? FX xxx


----------



## wwchix

Yeah exactly, so I'm not too fussed about missing the surges, I use them as an indicator so when they get darker I know ovulation is getting closer, as I'm on clomid and its been confirmed I'm happy on this dose :)
I'm 8dpo so I *could* test on Tuesday but I'm going to try hold out until Saturday. Im sick of trying to squint etc and feel settled in ttc now I know that I have a real chance as before I didn't ovulate at all. I don't have any overwhelming urge to test this month so I'm hoping this is also a psychological thing too as last time I was pregnant I was instinctively really worried something was wrong and I was right as I lost the baby at 7 weeks. X


----------



## squirrel.

Well my OPKs are light again today. I reckon ovulation is probably happening at some point today or in the night. We managed to dtd today. So we've managed to dtd every other day in my fertile period. If today is ovulation we'll have managed 0-6, 0-4, 0-2 and 0 day. Hopefully that will be enough! We also went for lunch with my mum watching the kids and had a really nice time, so I feel so much better today! Thanks for all your support ladies.

Hoping my temp goes up tomorrow and I'll be on 1dpo!


----------



## ruby83

squirrel. said:


> Well my OPKs are light again today. I reckon ovulation is probably happening at some point today or in the night. We managed to dtd today. So we've managed to dtd every other day in my fertile period. If today is ovulation we'll have managed 0-6, 0-4, 0-2 and 0 day. Hopefully that will be enough! We also went for lunch with my mum watching the kids and had a really nice time, so I feel so much better today! Thanks for all your support ladies.
> 
> Hoping my temp goes up tomorrow and I'll be on 1dpo!

That's great Squirrel! I think you are covered! Glad you are feeling better! TTC is such an emotional time :hugs:

Still no symptoms from me! I have a little stuffy nose and dry throat at night but I think that is just a little cold I have. Approx 7DPO today.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I hope you're officially in the TWW tomorrow!

wwchix, your symptoms sound very similar to the symptoms I've had in early pregnant. :flower:

And here it is, the first test for the new month. 7 dpo:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/7dpo%201%20bigger_zpsllqtijd1.jpg


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> Squirrel, I hope you're officially in the TWW tomorrow!
> 
> wwchix, your symptoms sound very similar to the symptoms I've had in early pregnant. :flower:
> 
> And here it is, the first test for the new month. 7 dpo:
> 
> https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/7dpo%201%20bigger_zpsllqtijd1.jpg

7DPO! That is early! Now can someone please tell me how to read these tests. Is it just if you see a line next to it or does the line have to be close to the control line? I have never used these test (don't think we have them in Australia) but I notice lots of ladies here use them!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The test line is halfway between the control line and where the plastic starts. They're called Wondfo's and a lot of ladies use them because they're so cheap. I got 50 for $18.00. :shock:

And in case anyone wants to see what both the tests look like dried:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/7dpo%20both%20tests_zpsy8ywhnes.jpg

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/7dpo%20both%20tests%20negative_zpswsn3suta.jpg


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy I'm not sure I can see anything on that one. Still so early though!! Fingers crossed it turns into a BFP soon!

Temp rise this morning :dance: 1dpo!!!!!! And I think after all my craziness and stressing, actually our timing was pretty good this cycle. Fingers crossed we caught the egg(s) and it's a sticky one.


----------



## ruby83

I can't see anything yet Spiffy- can you see anything in person? Hard to see the squinters in photos!

Squirrel: You can relax now! Not that the tww is relaxing but no stress to BD! 

Speaking of, do you ladies avoid DTD in the tww? I had a friend that suffered multiple miscarriages and her OB told her to avoid DTD until the end of 1st trimester. 

Still feeling NOTHING! Booooooo!


----------



## Ganton

Squirrel, I'm glad you've got confirmation of ovulation now, and that you managed to have a good chat with your DH.

Spiffy, I'm afraid I can't see anything yet either but 7dpo is very early so still plenty of time for a BFP to show up. 

Is everyone else also now into the tww?

I still have no idea where I'm up to. My OPKs have continued to get lighter over the last few days, and when I look back at them all together, my test from CD13 was definitely the darkest, and maybe just about positive, but my temps definitely do not back it up. I'm on CD16 today, so even if it took 2 days after the dark test to ovulate, surely my temp would rise by now? I'm hoping it was ovulation though, as DTD had dropped off a bit now. We were both exhausted last night and hubby had an early start this morning so we last DTD on the morning of CD14. I can't help thinking that my hormones still haven't got back to normal after stopping breadtfeeding and that I'm just going to have to forget this cycle!


----------



## ruby83

I don't temp but could it be your temps are wrong if you were sick, hot, tested wrong time, tired etc?? Do other variables impact?

I would go with your darkest OPK as you know LH has to surge prior to O.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Ganton

It's my first month testing so I don't know to be honest, Ruby. I think the earlier you test, the more likely your temp is to be lower, and I tested early this morning as I woke up my DH got up for work at 3.30am. I checked again at 6.30am and it was a bit higher but still doesn't suggest a post ovulation rise according to FF. I decided to carry on with OPKs for a few more days anyway, and the one this morning is a bit darker then yesterday so I'm going to get back on track with DTD and see what happens over the next week.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I do see faint lines in person (I think its easier to see on Countdown to Pregnancy, especially with invert: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=429515), but my test later today should be easier to see if i really am preggo.

Squirrel, yay for 1 dpo! :happydance:

Ganton, I hope you drop that egg soon!


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> I do see faint lines in person (I think its easier to see on Countdown to Pregnancy, especially with invert: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=429515), but my test later today should be easier to see if i really am preggo.
> 
> Squirrel, yay for 1 dpo! :happydance:
> 
> Ganton, I hope you drop that egg soon!

Wow I never knew about that site! Looks like the general concensus is positive!!! YAY! Can't wait to see your next test! Are those tests quite sensitive? FX xxxxx


----------



## Chrissy05

Spiffy... On that other website I can see a really faint line... but it's soooo faint. Hopefully it gets darker in the next few days. And wow... I never knew such a site existed! That's a dangerous place for people who like to test early ;)

Squirrel... yay for confirmed ovulation!! I love seeing that temp rise on 1dpo. 

Ganton... Hopefully your egg drops soon, or already has. I temp, and I found that the first month temping is a bit challenging, getting the right routine and everything. I find that I REALLY need to always temp at the same time because otherwise it varies so much. I'm a teacher, so during the school year I always temp between 6 and 6:15am. My pre-O temps are usually around 35.8oC. My first cycle I would temp later in the morning on weekends and I noticed that those temperatures were always slightly higher, which made identifying a patter a bit harder. This cycle I am on summer holidays and I am not temping until 8:30 ish, and my pre-O temps were all around 36.1oC. So timing is important! Good luck!

As for me, I ended up ovulating early. Based on previous cycles I expected to O on Saturday but I ended up O'ing on Wednesday. Thankfully we'd done the baby dance both days before O-day and including O-day, so I think we were ok. I also had way more ewcm than every before (TMI... even DH commented on it!), so hopefully that works in our favour. Currently 5dpo and hoping for a sticky bean this time around.


----------



## wwchix

congratulations spiffy :) ive tweaked it for you but i saw it straight away :)

https://i58.tinypic.com/308i39j.jpg


i got my dates wrong, im actually 7dpo today, caved and did a test which i think was bfn, didnt take a pic and binned it, however think i will just test every day now. why not lol

xx


----------



## wwchix

Not sure if I see anything when I've tweaked my own.... I wanna say I see a shadow in person but I'm not 100% and I'm trying not to bug hubby this cycle and only want to tell him when I know for sure... both are from today...

https://i58.tinypic.com/iyihog.jpg

https://i58.tinypic.com/25iyqth.jpg


----------



## ruby83

Good job with the tweaking wwchix! I struggle to see on those tests because I am not used to using them myself.

I am not feeling confident this time. 8dpo or possibly even 10dpo if I O'd the day after my +OPK. Funny because last cycle I had heaps of symptoms but a BFN so who knows. Trying to stay positive but also don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Ganton

Thanks, Chrissy. I think you're right that temping takes a bit of getting used to. I've not yet worked out the timing affects my temps, or what my usual pattern is throughout the cycle. I guess it must take a good few months to work it all out properly, so I'm hoping I never get to that point &#128521;

Wwchix, I want to say a see a little something in your last pic, but it could just be my eyes playing tricks on me. Hopefully another day or two will give you a clearer answer. Fingers crossed for you and all the other girls.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

wwchix, I feel like I can see a faint line on your bottom test. :thumbup: And thanks for the tweak! :flower:

Ruby, if you felt "in" last month and got AF, maybe feeling out this month will mean a BFP! :winkwink:

Ganton, temping can be a great way to track ovulation, but it's easy to stress out over it, too, so I'd suggest taking your temps with a grain of salt, and then trust your body. :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay here's my 9 dpo FMU (though only a 3 hour hold). I see a faint line, but am a little concerned about the fact that it's not much darker than yesterday.

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/9dpo%201_zpsr0kqywkx.jpg


----------



## wwchix

deffinately a line there spiffy :) 

https://i57.tinypic.com/2dcg5rl.jpg

remember as the hcg is so low at the moment it takes longer to increase - a few days will give a nice strong line :)


i'm not convinced that theres a line on mine anymore haha i did one this morning but the test was dented so couldnt properly squint. done one now with a few hour hold and cant see a line unless in certain light so maybe the test strip indent.

i want to say i will wait a few more days but i know i wont, whats the harm in testing haha. 

not really had anymore symptoms other than headaches, slight 'wet' feeling down there, and a few tiny cramps and a few niggles in boobs but could be imagining this all haha xx


----------



## wwchix

just posted a new thread for opinions on my situation atm, i'll paste it here:

Afternoon ladies

I'm 8dpo now, my cervix is medium, not too soft not hard, seems to be open from what I can gather though which is odd as surely would be hard too? Tests so far are showing nothing really, I'm sure theres a faint line, really faint but not convinced that its got colour to be honest.

Any opinions? This is my cm today:

https://i62.tinypic.com/1zbucft.jpg

Thanks xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

wwchix, having a lot of creamy cm is a big sign for a lot of women! :thumbup:

Alright, here's my afternoon test. Original:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/9dpo%205%20bigger_zps8a0eh3ya.jpg

Tweaked:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/9dpo%204%20bigger_zpshjsviwhw.jpg


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy I can see a very faint line! And I normally can't see much on these tests. Next test use FMU and hopefully it will be darker! Still very early days! xxx

wwchix: sorry but I cant offer advice at all because I really don't know sorry hon xxx

Still no damn symptoms for me! Not sure whether to bother testing tomorrow or not...


----------



## squirrel.

Eek! Accidentally unsubscribed from the thread, I was wondering why you ladies had gone so quiet all of a sudden :haha:

Spiffy I can see a line, I hope it's the start of a BFP!! Is this the same batch you used before?

How are you ladies doing with symptoms? You're all so far along in the TWW now!

I'm only on 3dpo :haha: but at least I am in the TWW at last. My temp keeps going up and I'm liking how my chart is shaping up this cycle. Obviously no symptoms yet, but it's too early. There is hope for me yet! Last cycle I was obsessing over 'symptoms' earlier than this even, but this cycle I do feel more relaxed now the stress of dtd at the right time has passed. I have given my bag of OPK sticks and cheapies to my husband to hide and he's taken them to the house, so there's no way I can get them. Knowing I have no tests is making me feel quite relaxed to be honest. He has one digital with conception indicator hidden away at the house too and if I make it to 13dpo I will ask him to get it for me for me to take on 14dpo. Well... that's the plan... I probably won't do it, but it's nice to imagine :haha: I get paid the 15th and am always at the supermarket with the pregnancy tests leering down at me from the shelf.


----------



## ruby83

I actually don't have much inclination to test early this cycle since i haven't had any symptoms. Not feeling confident actually. Last cycle I had a heap of symptoms though and a BFN so who knows. But with the strange OPK I am not even sure I ovulated....


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby I can't remember, but did you get other signs of ovulation? You had some EWCM didn't you? No symptoms doesn't mean anything :hugs: Fingers crossed you'll get your BFP.

Spiffy, anxiously awaiting a new test from you!

Ganton and wwchix - How you guys getting on?


3dpo here - and I've had pulling ovary pains all day in my left side and slightly tender breasts. These are normal post-o feelings for me, so no signs of anything, just that I ovulated, which is clear from my temps. FF gave me crosshairs today and I have to say I do like how my chart is looking. Even if it ends in a BFN, it's a nice typical looking chart at the moment (apart from the long wait to o) - which is nice as it means my hormones are sorting themselves out. Surprised to be 4dpo already tomorrow, the time is going quite quickly. With my daughter's birthday the day before 14dpo and the party that day, hopefully I should have plenty to distract myself next week and the time will fly as I struggle to get everything ready on time.


Just did an overlay of my successful cycle with my daughter and this cycle and so far they're looking pretty similar. Fingers crossed that actually means something!
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ruby83

Wow those charts look very similar Squirrel! Not that I am good at reading charts but if it is close to your BFP one then it has to be a good sign! I have a good feeling for you!

Ahh I don't know. I had some EWCM on the Wednesday night, +OPK on Friday morning, -OPK Saturday morning. Monday I had some light cramping that felt like ovulation pain (or what I assumed was ovulation pain). So I am really confused! I have had hardly any symptoms at all. Possibly some mild cramping but that could be AF coming. I am tired and a bit emotional but that is easily explained because my son is not sleeping that well at the moment. 

Do you think I ovulated? Would it be better to predict I ovulated Saturday (day after my +OPK) or Monday when I felt the pains? If its Saturday then I really would be expecting some symptoms!

Spiffy do you have another test for us?


----------



## ruby83

Ladies I am so upset! I was sitting here today obsessing over things (and googling way too much) and took a HPT and it came back stark white NEGATIVE! :cry: I had only held my wee for about an hour but the test is supposed to be 10miu/ml which is super sensitive so surely it would have picked up something!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## squirrel.

Oh Ruby :hugs: sorry you're feeling sad. You're only around 11dpo right? That's still early for a positive test even on a sensitive test, especially as you didn't hold your urine for very long. You're definitely not out yet! And the lack of symptoms doesn't mean anything!! 

As for when you ovulated, I'm guessing when you felt the cramps? It can take 48 hours to ovulate after your OPKs go positive. I had a short surge this time, just one afternoon. By the next morning they were light again. Maybe you should start temping to make sure you know when ovulation is happening? Or that it definitely has happened to ease your mind?


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Squirrel! I am anywhere from 10dpo to 12dpo. I just feel down with no symptoms, BFN, nothing to really hold on to....

I hope you ladies are having more luck than me! Who is having symptoms??

:dust:


----------



## Ganton

Just a quick update from me. I've spent the last couple of weeks obsessing over temperatures and whether the lines on my OPKs have been getting slightly darker, and it turns out it's all been a waste if time. I had some twinges last night and this morning and I took an OPK this morning and, without any doubt whatsoever, it's a glaring positive. Phew, finally! We DTD the night before last and I've warned my hubby that he'll be getting pounced on as soon as the kids are in bed tonight, so I hope the timing is ok. I'm a bit confused that the (potentially) ovulation twinges came before the +OPK. But, even if it doesn't work out this month, it's good to have an idea what's going on now.


----------



## ruby83

Good luck Ganton! I glad you finally got a clear +OPK.

I have thought about temping but to be honest I think it would stress me out more. I don't know if I am committed enough to temp at the same time every month before getting out of bed. Ah I don't know, I do stress that I am not ovulating though...:shrug:


----------



## wwchix

I've woken up at 4:30 every day for the past few days desperate for a wee so not taken any test this morning as was more concerned with getting more sleep in as I'm back to work today lol. 
Gonna try test tomorrow as il be 11dpo. 
Feeling really tired and a bit dizzy. Cervix softer than it was before and got creamy cm so hoping these are all good signs. Had a few twinges in my boobs too and had a dull ache in my lower right side of my tummy so hoping it's a good thing

Good luck to everyone. Xx


----------



## ruby83

wwchix said:


> I've woken up at 4:30 every day for the past few days desperate for a wee so not taken any test this morning as was more concerned with getting more sleep in as I'm back to work today lol.
> Gonna try test tomorrow as il be 11dpo.
> Feeling really tired and a bit dizzy. Cervix softer than it was before and got creamy cm so hoping these are all good signs. Had a few twinges in my boobs too and had a dull ache in my lower right side of my tummy so hoping it's a good thing
> 
> Good luck to everyone. Xx

Good luck hon! I have my FX for you! Your symptoms sound promising :thumbup:

Let us know how your test goes!


----------



## Ganton

Sorry for my quick reply earlier, I was about to start work but wanted to give a quick update. It feels nice to have such a strong positive OPK but I'm a bit concerned about our BD timing.

Anyway, I've had a bit of a chance to catch up on what's going on with everyone else now and it seems like you're all way ahead of me. 

Ruby, what makes you think you've not ovulated? I've started temping this month and they've been pretty erratic so far, but it'll be interesting to see what happens over the next week now that I hope I have or am about to ovulate. I'm not very good at taking it at the same time each day yet though. It might be worth you trying though if you're not sure what's going on.

Squirrel, your chart is looking good so far (based on my very limited knowledge of charting). Hopefully it'll continue that way for you. Do you think that breastfeeding is still having much impact on your cycles? I really wish I could have continued to feed my DS2 as I miss it so much, but my periods didn't return at all until he was 14 months, and I'm pretty sure this is the first cycle that I've actually ovulated. 

Wwchix, it sounds like your symptoms are promising too. I hope the testing goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Chrissy05

Today is 8dpo, and I am not feeling any inclination or desire to test yet. It's weird since last cycle I started testing on this day and I'd been itching to start earlier (even if it would have been pointless). Have you guys noticed that some cycles you want to test all the time, whereas other cycles you're just not feeling it the same way?

Anyway, the only symptom so far is a slight temp dip this morning and a headache today. Otherwise it's been pretty non-eventful.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry I've been MIA. I'm camping with the youth from my church, so no chance to test, but the one I took Wednesday morning before I left was no different from the previous tests, so I think they're BFN, and I was just picking up intents with my camera. :(

I'll post more of a reply later, but I gotta get back to the camp activities! (At least it's a good distraction from the fact that this cycle was a bust).


----------



## wwchix

So I did a frer...

https://i57.tinypic.com/uu6bn.jpg


----------



## squirrel.

Woo wwchix :dance: amazing BFP!!! Congrats!! That is such a clear strong line for 10dpo! Are you sure about when you ovulated?


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby - I'm not that amazing at taking my temp at the same time every morning, as the kids tend to wake me up anywhere between 4am and 7am. I do take it immediately upon waking though and this still does give me clear ovulation patterns. I highly recommend charting to take the stress out of questioning whether ovulation has happened or not. 

Ganton - Yay for finally ovulating! I hope you managed to catch that egg! You're not too far behind me. I'm only 4dpo today.

Spiffy - Good thing you have such a fun distraction! Those tests looked like more than indents. Hopefully they were the start of your BFP and when you next test it'll be a beautiful strong line.


----------



## wwchix

wwchix said:


> So I did a frer...
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/uu6bn.jpg




squirrel. said:


> Woo wwchix :dance: amazing BFP!!! Congrats!! That is such a clear strong line for 10dpo! Are you sure about when you ovulated?

Thank you :) I've just about calmed down, I was shaking and crying tears of joy for about 10 minutes hugging hubby hahaha. I can't believe it. 

I'm 99% sure of the dpo, I don't temp but I used opk's but I only actually went by them getting slightly darker as I have never had a positive one.

Maybe its the magical clomid twins.. haha! I shouldn't even joke about that haha!

I'm just going to be on edge for a while as I know the cramps I feel are normal but they're still scary!

Going to give it a few weeks then book in for an early reassurance scan at the EPU at 6 weeks. 

ETA: also that was from a forced wee with a hold of about 30 minutes. May use my other frer in the morning with FMU and see :) Also my 'super sensetive' IC's hardly showed a line... I only saw a smidge of a line, and I mean a shadow, so faint it wouldn't pick up on my camera, so thats why I did the FRER! 

xx


----------



## Chrissy05

EEeeeee!!! Yay congrats wwchix! Super happy and excited for you!

What a clear line for 10dpo! I guess that's why so many of us want to test early...


----------



## wwchix

Chrissy05 said:


> EEeeeee!!! Yay congrats wwchix! Super happy and excited for you!
> 
> What a clear line for 10dpo! I guess that's why so many of us want to test early...

I've been testing since 7dpo with IC's, and even now I can hardly see a line on them. I think its still sensible to hold out unless you can afford the frer's as some IC's are rubbish! (like mine!)

Thank you though :)

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you all xxx


----------



## ruby83

wwchix said:


> So I did a frer...
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/uu6bn.jpg

CONGRATS HON!!!! So excited for you! Such a clear line (I am a tad jealous! hahaha) :happydance::happydance::baby::baby:


----------



## ruby83

Ganton: I guess I just stress about O because my OPK wasn't positive for very long and I didn't get any cramping until 3 days later. Coming off BCP makes me worry because it messes your cycles up a but. 

Squirrel: Yep maybe I will temp next cycle. How many cycles until you see a pattern and can you use a normal thermometer?

Chrissy: Most common implantation day is 9dpo so may explain no symptoms yet.

Spiffy: Don't lose hope (I know I am one to talk)! Still early days! Enjoy the camp what a great distraction

As for me, feeling some mild cramps this morning like AF is around the corner. Also feeling emotional like AF. Still holding on to a little hope, trying to tell myself the cheap test I got for the $2 shop may be invalid, may have O'd later, maybe urine wasn't strong enough. I have a FRER and CB in my drawer but will save them to test if AF is late (AF is due around Monday but only had 1 cycle of BCP to go by so could come anyday now).

This 2ww has gone quite quickly for me with minimal obsessing- except for yesterday as I was home all day and my son was at childcare so plenty of time to google/ obsess!

Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Chrissy05

Ruby... you need to use a special bbt thermometer because they're more precise and give more decimals points. The slight variations from that extra decimal point can make a big difference when you temp. As for how long it takes before you see a pattern, I noticed one starting the very first cycle I was bbt'ing, though I acknowledge that the first cycle there were weird jumps when I wasn't temping at the same time. That being said, I could still detect and confirm ovulation (which is basically my MAIN reason for temping.) Good luck!

I just noticed that the name of this thread has changed. When did that "1 bfp so far" get added? And if it's recent (ie: from today), shouldn't it be 2 bfp so far.... didn't twinmummy get one last cycle?


----------



## wwchix

I thought something looked different spiffy!
Hang in there Ruby you're in still :) you're allowed to be jealous, I used to get so happy but jealous for other ladies on here. I've been so much more relaxed this cycle, not forcing sex as much and just letting things happen which is hard after 3 years ttc but just felt different. 
With my last baby I felt something was wrong from the start then lost them at 7w. This time I feel so positive :) 
I'm gonna keep popping back to check on all of your updates!xx


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy I changed it yesterday for wwchix's BFP. I forgot about twinmummy's BFP. Are there any others I missed to add on?


----------



## squirrel.

Wwchix I hope this is your rainbow!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby glad that your TWW has gone quickly! You're not out yet. Cramps could be pregnancy related too! Fingers crossed for you!

I hope my TWW goes as quick. I'm on 5dpo and now it's my long four-day weekend it's going to start dragging by I bet! Today I should be distracted. It's my birthday and my husband is taking me on a treasure hunt round London. It's a birthday tradition we like to do for each other. 31 today... Eek!!! That is starting to feel properly grown up!!! Yikes!

My temp jumped up again this morning. I've never had it climb so much at the beginning of the TWW, it just keeps getting higher every morning. I'm taking that as a good sign that my progesterone levels are working okay.


----------



## ruby83

wwchix said:


> I thought something looked different spiffy!
> Hang in there Ruby you're in still :) you're allowed to be jealous, I used to get so happy but jealous for other ladies on here. I've been so much more relaxed this cycle, not forcing sex as much and just letting things happen which is hard after 3 years ttc but just felt different.
> With my last baby I felt something was wrong from the start then lost them at 7w. This time I feel so positive :)
> I'm gonna keep popping back to check on all of your updates!xx

3 years ttc?!!! You deserve it hon! I seriously can't be happier for you. I have no idea of the emotional toll that must take and then to lose a baby at 7 weeks. I am praying this is a sticky baby! Happy and healthy 9 months to you &#128536;


----------



## ruby83

Happy birthday Squirrel! &#127880;&#127881;&#127873; what a gorgeous tradition! So cute! I hope your wait goes quickly with a BFP at the end!


----------



## Ganton

Congrats, wwchix, that's a fab line. I'm also a little jealous, but no less happy for you for getting that long awaited BFP. 

Ruby, feeling like AF is jut around the corner could be a completely normal pregnancy symptom. I hope AF stays away for you and you get your BFP.

Chrissy, I'm hoping that I spot a temping pattern as quickly as you did. I got my positive OPK yesterday morning, still positive today, so I'm hoping for a clear temp jump in the next day or so. If I ovulate today, I'd be just in to an April due date which would be fab, so I'm hoping my body had been messing me around for the last couple of months because this timing is just meant to be. I'm going to try to hold off testing for another full 2 weeks as I'm not sure I want to put myself through the same stress of testing through a very long LP as I did last month.

Just a couple of random questions for anyone who fancies answering...
Does anyone else find that their OPKs are far darker in the morning than afternoon/evening, despite the instructions saying that 1-4pm is best? I've been doing 3 a day recently (approx 8am, 2pm and 7pm) and the morning one (SMU) has always been the best. Even after my blazing positive yesterday morning and this morning, my test last night was dark but a questionable positive. I think I'll stick to SMU next month if I'm still TTCing then.
Also, does anyone else get nauseous around ovulation time? You may remember that I thought my HPTs were faulty last month as I felt so nauseous in the run up to AF. I suspect I had my ovulation dates completely wrong last month and, with hindsight, the nausea probably kicked in just after ovulation. Anyway, I woke up feeling awful this morning, and can barely face food today, just like morning sickness. I absolutely know I'm not pregnant at the moment so it's not a psychological thing. I think morning sickness is partly caused by rising progesterone levels in early pregnancy, but they actually start to rise around ovulation time, then fall off just before AF or continue to rise if pregnant. I'm wondering if I'm just really sensitive to the effects of progesterone? Or maybe my hormone levels are just a bit extreme during these first few cycles post breastfeeding? I'm not sure what's going on but I hope it's not a sign that something is wrong or that it'll be like this every month. Good for the diet though I guess!


----------



## Ganton

Sorry squirrel, happy birthday, I hope you have a lovely day. You're just a couple of months younger than me


----------



## Chrissy05

wwchix... I too am hoping this is your rainbow baby... come on sticky bean!

Ruby... Hopefully AF has stayed away. Stay positive, you're not out yet! 

Ganton... I don't get clear positive opk's very often (which is why I use my bbt to confirm ovulation). I suspect that I have a very short LH surge, and the only times I've gotten a positive result were when I tested in the morning. In fact, the strongest opk I've ever gotten was taken in the early morning (4am ish). So I think it really depends on the individual so it's quite possible that smu is best for you. 

Squirrel... Happy birthday!!! That is a great birthday tradition! Hopefully the fun activities keep your mind busy and make the weekend go by quickly. I may have to suggest something similar to DH when my bday rolls around this fall. I'm going to hit the big 35, which scares me to no end (especially with all the blah-blah about fertility dropping significantly after that magic number). 

As for me, I'm 9dpo today and my temp has shot up again. Yesterday I had cramping on my right side in the evening, enough that I had trouble finding a comfortable position while watching a movie with DH. I ended up taking a warm (not hot!) bath and I felt much better afterwards. I'm hoping those were implantation cramps, especially with the rise in bbt this morning. I'm really trying not to test early this time around, especially with the cp last cycle. I want to make it to 14dpo before testing... fingers crossed!


----------



## Chrissy05

Oh, and Squirrel, I think those (twinmummy and wwchix) were the only 2 bfp's in this thread so far. Emphasis on the so far! ;)


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies, I had the best day! My husband outdid himself. He is so romantic anyway and does the most amazing homemade gifts (videos, songs, experiences etc.) and grand gestures like proposals - his proposal was something else - but today was just too much and it was the most beautiful experience I have had in such a long time. 

Also, to make my birthday even more special, one of my closest friends just had her second baby an hour ago to share my birthday, which is amazing and they are the loveliest people/parents, who have been through so much hardship with repeated miscarriages, so this is just amazing :D and as a little bonus they didn't use the name I was scared they'd use, the name that we were thinking of using for our next daughter (it was our girl's name when we were having our son - Isabelle). They were mulling over using it, so happy it's still free should we ever have another daughter.

5dpo today and I've had subtle pains in my breast/armpit area, which is odd and I've only had that on BFP cycles. I know each cycle my list of 'BFP only' symptoms seem to be being added to my non-bfp cycle list of symptoms, but I hope this time they are a genuine sign of pregnancy!

Ganton - I find my OPKs are the darkest in the afternoon and the lightest in the morning. I don't get nausea at all or at least very rarely, even when pregnant. I've also only ever been sick a handful of times in my life. I think my stomach has some wires crossed with my brain! Not that I'm complaining!

Chrissy - Your chart is looking great and the cramps sound really promising! Hopefully this will be your BFP on its way.


----------



## ruby83

squirrel. said:


> Thanks ladies, I had the best day! My husband outdid himself. He is so romantic anyway and does the most amazing homemade gifts (videos, songs, experiences etc.) and grand gestures like proposals - his proposal was something else - but today was just too much and it was the most beautiful experience I have had in such a long time.
> 
> Also, to make my birthday even more special, one of my closest friends just had her second baby an hour ago to share my birthday, which is amazing and they are the loveliest people/parents, who have been through so much hardship with repeated miscarriages, so this is just amazing :D and as a little bonus they didn't use the name I was scared they'd use, the name that we were thinking of using for our next daughter (it was our girl's name when we were having our son - Isabelle). They were mulling over using it, so happy it's still free should we ever have another daughter.
> 
> 5dpo today and I've had subtle pains in my breast/armpit area, which is odd and I've only had that on BFP cycles. I know each cycle my list of 'BFP only' symptoms seem to be being added to my non-bfp cycle list of symptoms, but I hope this time they are a genuine sign of pregnancy!
> 
> Ganton - I find my OPKs are the darkest in the afternoon and the lightest in the morning. I don't get nausea at all or at least very rarely, even when pregnant. I've also only ever been sick a handful of times in my life. I think my stomach has some wires crossed with my brain! Not that I'm complaining!
> 
> Chrissy - Your chart is looking great and the cramps sound really promising! Hopefully this will be your BFP on its way.

That is lovely Squirrel! You husband sounds very sweet!

Ganton- I use Clear Blue Ovulation tests which say to test wih FMU. This time I only got 1 positive

Chrissy- good luck! I am crampting too so I hope it is a good sign

I have woken up to very much period like pain. AF is due any day from now until Monday so I am very nervous. I am just not feeling it this month. I have woken up with a sore throat too (my son has had a cough for a while and slept in our bed the other night coughing all over me!). Bit worried becuase I think my next O will coincide with our snow trip which we are going on with my in laws. Will be VERY hard to DTD. Trying to stay positive because it is only 2nd month ttc and we have a few months up our sleeve (ideally I would like 2.5 years between my DS and the new baby)

I will update you if AF comes. I am not testing again unless AF doesn't show up by Tues morning

Spiffy: when are you back from camp?? 

Take care ladies and enjoy your weekend xxx


----------



## Chrissy05

Hello ladies!

I was watching videos on youtube just now and I came across this video that explains how pregnancy tests work. Since we're all in the tww, I thought it might interest some of you. I'm a secondary school science teacher and I often use these videos made by Ted-Ed in my classes (my students love these videos!). I was a bit amused when I saw this video in my subscriptions/suggestions, so I thought I would share it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOfWTscU8YM


----------



## ruby83

Thanks for posting Chrissy! I loved that! Geez it is so interesting the methods that were used so long ago. Now all we have to do is get through 2ww and POAS (and we still complain!) :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks for sharing the video Chrissy, very interesting.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry another quick reply (just got back and have a lot of cleaning to do!)

wwchix, congratulations! So, so, happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'll probably take another test at some point, but I'm 100% expecting it to be negative.


----------



## squirrel.

Someone talk some sense into me!!! I managed to get some FRERs and now I have a horrible itch to test tomorrow on 7dpo!!! Tell me I'm crazy! Tell me to wait a few days at least. I am so ridiculous :haha: just so broody after seeing my friend's newborn's photos. That was Isla nearly a whole year ago to now. How is time allowed to go that fast!!??


----------



## wwchix

thank you spiffy :)

im still popping in to keep up with your updates :) x


----------



## ruby83

squirrel. said:


> Someone talk some sense into me!!! I managed to get some FRERs and now I have a horrible itch to test tomorrow on 7dpo!!! Tell me I'm crazy! Tell me to wait a few days at least. I am so ridiculous :haha: just so broody after seeing my friend's newborn's photos. That was Isla nearly a whole year ago to now. How is time allowed to go that fast!!??

Don't waste them Squirrel! You are too early for an accurate result. Hold on and get a nice clear!


----------



## Ganton

ruby83 said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Someone talk some sense into me!!! I managed to get some FRERs and now I have a horrible itch to test tomorrow on 7dpo!!! Tell me I'm crazy! Tell me to wait a few days at least. I am so ridiculous :haha: just so broody after seeing my friend's newborn's photos. That was Isla nearly a whole year ago to now. How is time allowed to go that fast!!??
> 
> Don't waste them Squirrel! You are too early for an accurate result. Hold on and get a nice clear!Click to expand...

I agree, hold out if you can. I've just spotted in another thread that you said you got BFNs at 10dpo and BFPs at 12dpo with your DD. I know all pregnancies are different, but you're probably a bit early yet and may just stress yourself out.


----------



## Ganton

Afm, it's 3.30am here and I'm wide awake after having to get up to change DS1's wet bedding. I'm looking out for my post ovulation temp rise, but I'm not sure that my reading will be accurate any more given that I'll probably only get another 2-3 hours sleep. If anyone knows what they're doing with charts, feel free to comment on mine. FF hasn't spotted an ovulation day yet :-(


----------



## squirrel.

Ganton - That's a tricky one, it doesn't look like ovulation has happened yet, but as you say, waking up so early could have thrown off your latest temp. When you wake up early your temp is lower than it would be normally, so maybe your temp would have gone up if you'd have woken the right time. Hope your chart shows a pattern soon.

Ruby - Any sign of AF yet or are you getting pregnancy symptoms yet? Got my fingers crossed for you!

Spiffy - I'm awaiting your test with baited breath, I don't think you should write yourself off just yet!

Chrissy - When are you thinking of testing?

AFM - Well I managed to refrain, but have decided to test Tuesday on 9dpo as according to countdowntopregnancy you're 50% likely to get a BFP on 9dpo if you're pregnant with an FRER. That's if I can hold off tomorrow! I hope so! Ganton - last time I got a BFN on the morning of 10dpo, but then positives by evening, then by 11dpo I had strong positives and a positive digital. So I should probably wait till 10dpo really.

Symptom wise I have some stuff going on, but it could easily be normal post-o symptoms. I have tender breasts and have had pains in my armpit areas. I've had random sporadic ovary pains - on both sides! (ovulated from both sides??) and I have much more noticeable blue veins on my chest. I'm trying not to get excited, because the armpit tenderness and blue veins I've only ever had during pregnancy, but as I've said before, these could just be new symptoms to add onto my "normal for ovulation" symptoms, rather than pregnancy symptoms. It seems to happen to me every cycle.

One last thing is that I was boiling in the night! It has been warm here lately, but I was just soooooo hot, and then when I took my temp it was much higher than my usual post-o. My chart is looking a bit crazy with my post-o temps just climbing and climbing. Hope that actually means something!


----------



## Ganton

Well done for holding off, Squirrel. Not long now and you can test  I hope your symptoms are a good sign. I would say that I was really hot too last night though as I think the weather was quite muggy. I'm up north though, so not sure what it's like near London.

You're right that my chart suggests I've not ovulated. I used a BBT adjuster as I was intrigued to see what the pattern would look like based on a consistent test time, but it's made it look even worse! If I weren't temping, I'd be pretty convinced that I ovulated on Friday, as I had the strong OPK on Thursday, cramps on Thursday and Friday, and the small amount of EWCM that I did have had got a lot thicker by yesterday. The temps have left me questioning that though. Oh well, at least it's stopping be getting my hopes up too much so I won't be too disappointed if AF arrives. Just got to wait a couple of weeks to see what happens now.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Took a cheapie yesterday afternoon, and it was stark white, and at 13 dpo, I think I would have gotten something if I were pregnant. So at this point I'll just wait for AF (due Tuesday), and if she doesn't show by Wednesday, I'll test again.

Squirrel, I'm excited to see your test on Tuesday!

Ruby and Chrissy, when are you testing again?

Ganton, I hope you get a nice clear ovulation pattern soon!


----------



## Chrissy05

Ganton... I hope you start seeing a nice pattern soon. Since the timing of your temps is a bit erratic (in part due to waking up during the night), it's quite possible that you DID indeed ovulate on Friday or Sat. 

I'm at the cottage with my family today, hanging out by the lake, swimming, and escaping the heat from the city. 

I'm 11dpo today, my temps are still high and I'm getting lots of creamy cm. Otherwise I don't have many symptoms. AF is due Wednesday or Thursday so I'm hoping to hold off until Wednesday before testing. I don't know how well that will go, but I'm trying not to fret as much this cycle as some of the previous ones. Trying to stay relaxed.... It's a challenge at times!


----------



## Ganton

Thanks Spiffy and Chrissy. I'm trying not to stress about my temps this cycle and just treat it as a chance to get used to temping. I'm hoping I don't need to use another cycle to perfect my temping skills ;-)

I can't believe some of you are nearing the end of your tww, and I'm only just starting out.


----------



## ruby83

LADIES I GOT A BFP!!!! Just POAS and it came up immediately (FRER)! OMG I am still in shock. Ok, so let me tell you this story and I am not making this up. I was sure I was going to get AF last night. Was really bloated and moody (I do have a little cold and sore throat so was extra grumpy). Woke up this morning- no AF. Ok, so I have been pottering around thinking it will turn up and debating whether to test with SMU. So waiting for at least 2 hours to get an accurate reading and still debating whether to not waste test and just try is AF hasn't come tomorrow. OK- this is what happened next... My DS was sitting next to me on the couch, pulled up my top, touched my belly button and said bae be. Far out, I took that as a sign, jumped up and tested! :happydance::happydance:

Ill go take a pic now! FX this little bean stick!


----------



## ruby83

I hope this attaches
 



Attached Files:







262.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Chrissy05

CONGRATS!!!! Yay Ruby! Super exciting news! 

That is such a clear BFP! It looks awesome! Hopefully this little bean will stick. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## twinmummy06

Congrats Ruby!!


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby!!!!!! Wow!!! Beautiful lne!!! Congrats!!! See this is why you wait to test, you get such a beautiful line! So happy for you! Happy and healthy nine months. Xx


----------



## squirrel.

8dpo this morning and I got a BFN, silly for buckling! It_ is_ only 8dpo. I thought I was doing so well! :haha: I'm not too disappointed, it's after 10dpo that I start to feel sad at BFNs. I am going to try my hardest not to take one tomorrow on 9dpo now, but I don't have much willpower it would seem. I have two left, would love to save them for 10dpo and 12dpo, we'll see.

No more 'symptoms' for me. Slightly tender breasts this morning and feeling very hot again, but neither of these are BFP only symptoms for me, I've had them before AF too. My temp seems to have gone triphasic, but then again, this happened last cycle too. It never got this high, but I'm not taking that as a sign of pregnancy.


----------



## Ganton

Wow, Ruby, that's a fab line. Congratulations. How many dpo do you think you are? 

Sorry to hear about your BFN, squirrel. It really is so early though so I wouldn't read much into it, and just see how you go in a couple of days.


----------



## Ganton

I've just set my temps back to what they actually were, rather than the adjusted temps allowing for the timing differences. When I then put in my temp from this morning, FF decided I ovulated on Friday. Even without the positive OPKs recorded on Thursday and Friday, it still thinks the temp pattern indicates ovulation  So, it looks like I'm 3dpo. I'm going to try to wait until 15dpo to test but we all know that's not going to happen!

Spiffy, any sign of AF for you or any exciting symptoms? I hope AF stays away for you being her due date.


----------



## squirrel.

Yay for crosshairs Ganton and to already being on 3dpo :D you're not too far behind me, I'm only 8dpo today. Finding the TWW craziness is getting the better of me now. This is my fourth day home now (I work three days a week Tuesday through Thursday) and Isla is napping, Oscar is at nursery and my mum is out shopping. Eek! Time to myself to obsess like crazy! I've even taken to making banners for due date groups, I'm just trying to distract myself (If I do get a BFP I don't know if I'll belong in March or April as I'll be right on the border, may have to belong to both). Thank goodness I'm back at work tomorrow - although it's not going to be the most hectic of weeks with it being the last week at school. I hope this cycle is the one, as if I have to have my next TWW in the summer holidays that is going to be tough to distract myself!


----------



## Ganton

I know what you mean, squirrel. I work Tuesday to Friday and I find it a lot harder to resist testing over my long weekends. The weeks in work go so fast so I'm hoping I'll be 8dpo before I know it. I hope you get to spend your summer hols looking forward to your first scan rather than enduring another TWW. If I get pregnant this month, my LMP would give me a march due date (Easter Sunday)!, but based on ovulation it'd be 1 April.


----------



## ruby83

Argh ladies I wrote a long post and my internet dropped out and I lost it! I'll try remember!

Firstly thank you for all the well wishes and support over the last couple of months. It means so much that people I don't even know and are spread all over the world can be so lovely! I will be sticking around to watch you all get your BFP's! You can't get rid if me that easily &#128541;

Squirrel: seeing BFN sucks but you are still in just wait (if you can) &#128540;

Spiffy: FX you get a BFP too! Let us know how your next test looks! X

Ganton: yay 3dpo already! Well on your way. Try keep busy, relax, read a good book and time will fly!

Chrissy: wow relaxing by the lake sounds magical! Not long until testing now!

Just got home from doctor and they did bloods so hopefully I'll get results tomorrow. They are doing full check of everything but I just want to know my HCG levels! In the next week or two I'll go see my normal doctor (she is on the other side of town) and get bloods done again hopefully snd referral to OB. Hoping and praying this little baby sticks!


----------



## ruby83

Ganton said:


> Wow, Ruby, that's a fab line. Congratulations. How many dpo do you think you are?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your BFN, squirrel. It really is so early though so I wouldn't read much into it, and just see how you go in a couple of days.

I'm not 100% but between 14/16dpo. Got +opk fri and O pains Monday so I assume I O'd between Saturday (got -opk Saturday morning) and Monday


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: See, having no symptoms WAS a symptom for you! And how eerie that your son knew before you did! :shock: Sending lots of stick dust!

Ganton, yay for ovulation at last! :flower:

Squirrel, still so early! Still sucks to see a BFN though. :hugs:

As for me, I'm out. Started spotting today right on schedule, so AF will be here in full force tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww Spiffy, I'm sorry to hear that AF is on its way. That sucks big time. 

Ganton... 3 days in, the wait keeps getting shorter!

Ruby... I love that story about your little one guessing what was up. So cute!

Squirrel... seeing a BFN sucks big time, but it's still so early. Don't dismay!


I'm 12dpo today and my chart has gone triphasic according to ff, which is supposedly much more common with pregnancies and has never happened to me in the 6 cycles since I've started charting. That being said, I don't have many symptoms (I had way more with last cycle's chemical), so I'm just itching to test to set my mind at ease (though I realise that I'll just be crushed if it turns out negative). Argh!!

My plan was to wait until 14dpo before testing, which means waiting until Wednesday, but I don't know if I can hold out that long. It doesn't help that I'm home alone all day today and tomorrow and I keep googling random stats about charts and bfp. 

Must keep calm and wait!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I agree. Your chart is looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy05 said:


> Aww Spiffy, I'm sorry to hear that AF is on its way. That sucks big time.
> 
> Ganton... 3 days in, the wait keeps getting shorter!
> 
> Ruby... I love that story about your little one guessing what was up. So cute!
> 
> Squirrel... seeing a BFN sucks big time, but it's still so early. Don't dismay!
> 
> 
> I'm 12dpo today and my chart has gone triphasic according to ff, which is supposedly much more common with pregnancies and has never happened to me in the 6 cycles since I've started charting. That being said, I don't have many symptoms (I had way more with last cycle's chemical), so I'm just itching to test to set my mind at ease (though I realise that I'll just be crushed if it turns out negative). Argh!!
> 
> My plan was to wait until 14dpo before testing, which means waiting until Wednesday, but I don't know if I can hold out that long. It doesn't help that I'm home alone all day today and tomorrow and I keep googling random stats about charts and bfp.
> 
> Must keep calm and wait!

Hey hon, I had NO symptoms this cycle and last cycle when I got AF I had heaps (nausea, tiredness, weeing a lot, bleeding gums, backache, cramping). Hold out if you can, it is horrible seeing a BFN. If you do test early use FMU! Good luck xxx


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> Ruby congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: See, having no symptoms WAS a symptom for you! And how eerie that your son knew before you did! :shock: Sending lots of stick dust!
> 
> Ganton, yay for ovulation at last! :flower:
> 
> Squirrel, still so early! Still sucks to see a BFN though. :hugs:
> 
> As for me, I'm out. Started spotting today right on schedule, so AF will be here in full force tonight or tomorrow.

Spiffy that sucks that the :witch: is on her way :growlmad:
I hope next cycle you get your BFP xxxx


----------



## ruby83

Just got a call from GP, blood results back this morrning. HCG 326 which she said puts me around 4-5 weeks which is in line with what I had thought.:happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, those numbers are fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy sorry AF seems to be on her way.

Christ you have awesome willpower :)

Ruby congrats again, those numbers are great :flower:

Afm, I tested again today and of course negatives. Just why?? Why do I do this to myself. I try to tell myself that last time I didn't get a BFP till 10dpo and even then it was a faint squinter in the evening, in the morning the name brand tests were negative, but I just keep thinking "other people get BFPs at 9dpo so why can't I?". Ugh, very annoyed at myself, not only for testing early and wasting tests, but for upsetting myself for no reason! My temp went down today, not down down, but back to the normal post-O level when it had been looking like it was going triphasic. Not too worried about it, as it has been hot here till last night when my room was noticeably cool and I had developed a cold so was mouth breathing all night, both of which lower BBT. I still don't like it, but I'm not too worried about it. With my uncertain luteal phases, if my temp drops again tomorrow I will worry about early AF, but here's hoping it stays where it is or goes back up again!! Back to work today, obsessing can stop for a bit.

I am going to try my hardest not to test tomorrow. I am pathetically rubbish at resisting, but I really don't want to test tomorrow!


----------



## ruby83

You can do it Squirrel! Test your will power :bunny:


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww Squirrel... you can do it! Testing again is just going to frustrate you if you see another bfn. You can do it!

Though, in my case I totally caved. I'm 13dpo today and when I checked my bbt it had gone up AGAIN, highest levels I've ever seen. Yes it's summer and it's warm, but we have AC in the house and a ceiling fan, so I took the rising temps as a good sign and decided to test with fmu a day earlier than I said I would. BAD DECISION! Seeing a bfn was totally crushing! Argh! I don't know what to think now and I'm trying to stay hopeful.... but it's a struggle :(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel and Chrissy, sorry about the BFNs. :( I know how hard that is. :hugs: Neither of you are out yet, though! 

AF is here, but is nothing like it was last month, which makes me feel more positive that I did have a chemical last month, because those cramps were excruciating.


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy that sucks but you are not out until AF shows up! FX

Spiffy: Horrible about your chemical last cycle but at least it explains things :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy :hugs: sorry that you had a chemical last month. I hope you get your sticky baby realllllly soon!

10dpo this morning and temp crept back up again this morning *phew* at least AF isn't coming early this cycle, I hope! No proper tests this morning, so a reprieve. Just this rubbish supermarket test, which isn't as sensitive. I swear I can see a super faint line on it in real life and when I tweak, but I think it's just wishful thinking. I still feel odd, like this constantly ever so slightly hint of a shadow of nausea just following me round. Tender breasts seem to have gone even though I've had them the last 9 days. My throat is sore. Other than that, not much going on. Fingers crossed so hard this is our cycle.


----------



## ruby83

FX Squirrel!! I had and still have a sore dry throat!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, did you take a picture???


----------



## Chrissy05

AF is due today and is nowhere to be seen yet. My temps are still super high, so I don't know what to think anymore. Maybe I implanted late and won't get a bfp until later? Or maybe my temps are just being weird and AF will arrive later today (or tomorrow). 

DH is insisting that I don't test again until the weekend, and since I'm all out of FRERs, I might actually listen.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, fingers crossed the witch stays away!


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy fingers crossed for you!

I took this one and with a tweak I can see the glimmer of something, but it's a rubbish test to be fair. Probably not reliable even if it was a line. They're blue dye after all. This picture was taken after three minutes, so impossible to be an evap, but blue dye tests are still rubbish :) Going to try FRER and clearblue plus in the morning. God a bad feeling :(
 



Attached Files:







tweaked.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I can see the faint line you're talking about. I hope your tests tomorrow are darker!


----------



## ruby83

I can see a line too Squirrel! I didn't realise all blue dye tests were unreliable. That is very strange! FX xx


----------



## Ganton

I see a hint too, squirrel. I hope you get a more definite answer on a FRER tomorrow.


----------



## Chrissy05

It's a squinter... but I think I see a line too. Hopefully the FRER will be clearer tomorrow.


----------



## squirrel.

11dpo and my temp skyrocketed this morning. It's not because I was hot in the night as our room is quite cool. Maybe I'm gettkng ill, I have a sore throat again :/

BFNs this morning. Pretty sure I'm out now. I got a BFP my last two pregnancies by 11dpo. Gotta say I'm prety bummed about it :( I expect AF will come tonottow. The eternal optimist in me is trying to stay hopeful, imagining that if I did implant the average day of 9dpo and had a low baseline hCG of around 1 or 2 then by 11dpo it wouldn't have doubled to 10 yet, so might explain a BFn at 11dpo, but really that's just wishful thinking and I should just accept this cycle hasn't worked, which makes me quite sad, as it's stressful trying to get my husband to dtd when we have to and his festivals really ramp up in the summer meaning he'll only be around midweek from Monday night to Thursdays. We have a two week holiday together, but even then he's going to be flying out the Middle weekend to go to a festival. Ugh. Looks like we don't stand a viable chance till after the summer. Cry.


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel that sucks! Try stay positive but I know it's hard. I know your hubby's schedule is annoying, I hope you get some good timings with O. 

I miss you guys! Been floating around the pregnancy forum but haven't found a little niche yet. The march thread is just huge and so easy to get lost in. I wish we all got our BFP together!


----------



## Ganton

I'm sorry you feel so down, squirrel. Are you going to keep testing?

I'm feeling out too. I've been feeling a bit crampy and have just had a bit of spotting, which is exactly what happened the day before AF arrived last cycle. My temp has also been dropping the last couple of days. I'm only 6dpp but my LP has been all over the place with just having stopped breastfeeding :-( I'm trying to be hopeful without getting my hopes up, if that makes any sense at all!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, so sorry about the BFNs. :( I hope you still get a BFP, but I know how you feel when you pass the point when you've gotten BFPs in the past. :hugs:

Ruby, I wish we'd all gotten BFPs together, too! I hate how big the due date month groups get. They move too fast and like you said, it's easy to get lost in them. Maybe you could try starting a thread for people who are due just in the same week as you? I'm sure you're not the only one that would like a smaller group. :flower:

Ganton, sorry about your spotting and dropping temps. :hugs:


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww Squirrel... that really sucks! I hate those later bfn, they really mess with your emotions. Are you just going to wait it out until AF arrives, or keep testing?

Ganton... do you usually get cramps early on? Or is it usually a pms symptom for you? I'm sorry to hear about the lowering temps and spotting. Maybe it's implantation related? Fingers crossed!

Ruby... I'm sorry to hear that the pregnancy groups are too big to really give you that same support. I wish we'd all have gotten our bfp's the same month too... it would have been so cool. A group of women all over the world, giving each other support through the TTCing and then during their whole pregnancy... almost too good to be true!

As for me, I'm 15dpo today. No AF yet (it was due yesterday) and my temps are still high... so I'm trying to stay hopeful. I had a bfn on 13dpo and I haven't tested again since, and I don't plan on testing again until Saturday morning (which will be 18dpo). My chart is definitely triphasic which I'm hoping is a good sign, and I'm sooo tired this week. 

I'm currently oscillating between being hopeful and being totally discouraged (we've been TTCing since last September with only 1 bfp which turned out to be a chemical). I spent a chunk of this morning looking at charts on FF, searching for pregnancy charts where women had a bfn before getting a bfp and where the bfp arrived after 15dpo. It's helping a little bit, but I just don't know what to think anymore. My doctor won't refer to a fertility specialist until we've been trying for a year, so we still have a couple of months until then... but urgh! This is so hard! (/rant)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, your chart looks great, and the fact that you're now late for AF is very encouraging!


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy your chart is looking amazing and the fact that you're at 15dpo with high temps still is great! Fingers crossed for you.

These Sainsbury's tests are keeping my hopes alive. Just peed on one this evening and got another faint line. Most likely just a dud again, as why wouldn't any better tests show a line? But it is making me vaguely hopeful. I'll know tomorrow.

Picture taken after three minutes.
 



Attached Files:







new tweaked.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I can see that line, and it looks more obvious than the line you got yesterday! I've heard some women say they got their BFPs on blue dye before pink dye, so it's not unheard of. :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy I'm hoping, because otherwise I will feel like a crazy person this cycle. I've had a definite feeling that I'm pregnant. If I'm not then that's one more ridiculous thing to add to the list of 'symptoms' that mean nothing!! I have been surprised at every BFN just because this cycle has felt so promising. Ugh.


----------



## Chrissy05

Fingers crossed squirrel! I think it's getting darker too.


----------



## Ganton

I really hope your test is good tomorrow, squirrel. With my DS1, I didn't test until 17dpo so have no idea when a BFP would have shown up, but with DS2, I got such a ridiculously faint line when I started testing at 13dpo that I can't imagine it having been there at all a day earlier. It took until 20dpo to have any decent amount of intensity to the line. I know you got a BFP earlier with your DD, but you could have implanted a bit later, therefore delaying the build up of HCG? I hope so.

Chrissy, I really hope your chart proves to be a BFP chart.

Ruby, I think it's really hard to get out of the mentality of TTC at first and make that move to first trimester. I'm sure you'll find or create a group of supportive ladies to chat to through pregnancy, and hopefully it won't be long until the rest of us join you 

As for me, I've had no more spotting since lunchtime today, so it was just two small pinky red tinges within an hour of each other and that's it. If AF stays away and my temp rises again tomorrow, maybe I'll have some renewed hope. I distinctly remember getting one spot of red blood before getting my BFP with DS1, but I can't remember if it was at 5dpo or 12dpo, I just remember it was a Saturday! If, by any chance, I have been experiencing implantation symptoms, when would be a realistic time to start testing?


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy: I am no good at reading charts but great news AF is late! I have read about so so many late BFP's! I have my FX for you xxxx

Squirrel: I can see lines in both your tests. Surely blue dye can't be THAT unreliable! I have never used them before though to be honest. FX

Ganton: I hope AF stays away and it was implantation spotting! This is what I have read when I got a BFN at 10/11DPO: 

After ovulation and fertilization the fertilized egg or blastocyst takes 4-5 days to travel through the Fallopian tube towards the uterus and it then usually implants inside the uterus. Implantation, when the fertilized egg the embryo implants into the endometrium, happens about 9 days after ovulation (range: 6-12 days), and it takes another 3-4 days after implantation (9-10 dpo: days after ovulation) for the blood pregnancy test to first become positive. 

The urine pregnancy test will usually not become positive in most women until a missed period or about a week after implantation. The urine test is usually positive at a missed period, but only about 25% of pregnant women will test positive with the HPT 2 days before a missed period, and about 40% the day before the missed period. On average, a pregnancy test will be positive 13-14 days after ovulation and fertilization, or about the time you expect your menstrual period.
The amount of time it takes for a pregnancy to be detected and the wide variation of time it takes for a urine pregnancy test to become positive is due to five variables:

Timing of ovulation
Timing of implantation
Blood hCG levels
A woman's weight (being overweight lowers the hCG)
Urine hCG level (e.g. how concentrated or diluted the urine is)
Sensitivity of the pregnancy test


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby that information is great :) makes me feel better. 

Ganton - Hope the spotting is a good thing.

Chrissy - I have such a good feeling about your chart!! Hope this is your BFP!

12dpo and I'm out. Negative tests again this morning, though that cheap supermarket test still has a shadow line, I think it's just a rubbish test. Temp is being weird. Not gone down, it just did a weird spike yesterday and a few days before that. Don't know why! Need to stop obsessing now and just wait for AF to arrive. I don't think it's coming today, don't feel anything to indicate AF is coming and my temp didn't drop down yet. So at least my luteal phase is at least 1 day longer again, which is a good thing I guess. The wildly optimistic side of me is looking at charts on FF where women had BFNs at 12dpo and then later BFPs or wildly imagining that breastfeeding may not allow early BFP as I've heard rumours that hCG can go into breastmilk too so that dilutes how much is going into urine (all crazy crackpot theories). I need to shut that part of me down as it's Isla's birthday tomorrow and I don't want to even think about TTC tomorrow. I also really don't want my period to come tomorrow! That's the one day I don't want it!! And to be fair, other than a sore throat I'm feeling nothing at all :( no signs of pregnancy or AF!

This is the third shadow line that once again comes up in the first few minutes. These tests are so rubbish!! If it was an actual BFP one of the other tests would be showing up - FRER or IC. These are supposedly 15mu, so not as sensitive as FRER or IC. Need to leave a bad review.
 



Attached Files:







new new tweaked.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Ganton

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that you still don't have a clear answer, squirrel. Last cycle, my AF arrived on DS's 3rd birthday and, although I thought that would be a bad day for it, it was actually a pretty good distraction and I was over the initial disappointment by the time we'd finished all the birthday celebrations. 

Thanks for all the info, Ruby. I had estimated that 5-6 days would be about the right length of time to wait after potential implantation to allow HCG to get over 10, assuming a baseline of 1-2. That info pretty much agrees so I'm still going to try to wait until 24th to test (date AF is due) but I know I'll be itching to test by Monday (10dpo) as there's a chance of a BFP by then if everything happens on the faster end of the scale.

I've been looking for some nice fitting jeans for a while now, and decided to treat myself to a rather snug, and not particularly cheap, pair last night. We'll see if that brings along my BFP just to make sure that I'm soon too fat to actually make much use of them ;-)


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... I'm so sorry that you don't have a clear answer yet. I feel your frustration! I hope you get an answer soon, and in the mean time, I would enjoy your little one's bday!

Ganton... I love how you are using that new pair of jeans as a Murphy's Law thing. I totally do that too! A few months into TTCing, I bought a divacup and was so sure that I wouldn't really get to use it because murphy's law would kick in. Hopefully in your case it'll happen!

Ruby... I'd never heard the part about being overweight can lower the hcg. I'll have to research that one. 

As for me, still no AF and I'm now 16dpo. Temps are still super high so I'm hoping that's a good sign. I'm hoping to test tomorrow but DH would rather I wait until Sunday (18dpo), so we'll see if I can wait until then. I've been very tired the past few days and have had a few other pregnancy symptoms (cramping, sore boobs, headaches) so I'm trying to stay as hopeful as possible. If I don't get a bfp and I still no sign of AF, I'm going to call my doctor for a blood test on Monday.


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy have you ever had such a long luteal phase before? Really hopeful for you.

I'm officially out. Light bleeding started today. Surprised me too, really don't feel cramping or other signs of period other than moodiness. Oh well. Onto cycle 3. I'm happy to be out of limbo, these last few days have been annoying and I think I knew I was out when I didn't get a BFP on 11dpo, that seems to be my day. I'm relieved to be out of limbo land. So hoping I ovulate at a time when my husband is actually around this cycle. I went from CD60 in cycle 1 to CD25 in cycle 2, so hoping for around my norm of CD16 this time. I'll be popping in to see how everyone is getting on!! I expect a BFP from Chrissy and Ganton soon :) (and spiffy not long after!)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm so sorry about AF. :( Maybe we'll be bump buddies next month, and then end up having our babies in March with Ruby and wwchix, since we're both likely to have our babies early with our Irritable Uteruses (Uteri?) :hugs:

Ganton, I see that your temp has gone back up! :flower:

Chrissy, sounds like a good plan. Hopefully you'll get a nice positive at 18dpo and won't need the blood test. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

Yes, spiffy, and it's been all clear on the spotting front today so I'm hoping those two things combined are a good sign  I think I'm going to find it really hard not to test this weekend, but I really want to hold off until at least Monday! 

Squirrel, sorry to hear that AF is most likely on her way. I hope you can try to forget about it tomorrow and enjoy your daughter's birthday. 

Chrissy, I knew there must be a name for tempting fate in that way, so now I now what it is  I really hope you get your BFP when you next test.


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... I'm sorry that AF has caught up with you. Hopefully your next cycle will be more like your normal cycle length and that will do the trick (oh, and that DH is home during that critical baby dancing time!)

Ganton... Fingers crossed! Glad to hear the spotting is gone. That's a good sign imo! Good luck waiting until Monday. I'm hoping to make it until Sunday. 

Thanks for the encouragement ladies! This is by far my longest LP. Usually I ovulate a few days later in my cycle (usually around cd16-17 instead of cd14) and my LP is normally 12-13 days. I went to the store this afternoon and got 2 FRERs since I was all out of them. Is it weird that I'm a little afraid to use them? I have this fear that it'll be negative and I'll be crushed! Or worse, that I'll get a positive and a few days later AF will arrive... like it did last cycle. Gah!


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel: sorry to hear AF turned up. But again good your cycles are becoming more normal! 

Ganton and Chrissy: Good signs for both of you! FX!

Spiffy: when are you expecting to O again? Hope it comes around quickly for you xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I expect to ovulate again around the 27th, which is also DH's birthday, so I know that we'll be BDing that day, for sure! :winkwink: Then, I'd be due to test around my birthday, so hopefully those are lucky days for us. :flower:


----------



## Chrissy05

Yay Spiffy! That's great timing! FX!

I made it to Saturday without testing! AF still hasn't shown it's face, my temps are still high... I should be really happy but instead I'm terrified of testing tomorrow. I'm so scared to get another bfn. I almost want to wait even longer, just to double check that AF won't rear it's ugly head. Am I just being crazy?!?


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy that is great AF hasn't turned up yet! FX you get your BFP tomorrow!!! :dust:


----------



## Ganton

Not at all crazy, Chrissy. I feel like testing early is ok because a BFP at that stage would be great, but a BFN could be put down to it just being too early. However, by the time AF is late, you have more hope that a BFP will show up. After quite a while trying with DS1, I put off testing until I was 3 days late in the cycle I got my BFP as I *felt* pregnant and, for as long as I didn't test, I still had some hope that I'd be pregnant. Luckily I was so I wasn't disappointed when I eventually tested, and it was a clear line by then too.


----------



## Ganton

Oops, I pressed submit too soon. Anyway, I really good you get that BFP this morning 

As for me, I was really silly yesterday morning and I'd taken a test before I knew it. It was a very clear BFN and, as I've said above, I should just put that down to being only 8 dpo at the time, but I can't help being a bit disappointed. I'm definitely not testing this morning but I really can't decide when to test again. Part of me wants to start in a couple of days then test daily, but the other part things I should just wait until to see if AF is late. I'm not sure which is less stressful!


----------



## ruby83

Ganton said:


> Oops, I pressed submit too soon. Anyway, I really good you get that BFP this morning
> 
> As for me, I was really silly yesterday morning and I'd taken a test before I knew it. It was a very clear BFN and, as I've said above, I should just put that down to being only 8 dpo at the time, but I can't help being a bit disappointed. I'm definitely not testing this morning but I really can't decide when to test again. Part of me wants to start in a couple of days then test daily, but the other part things I should just wait until to see if AF is late. I'm not sure which is less stressful!

Still VERY early days for you hon! I would try hold out at least until 12DPO if you can :winkwink: Good Luck!!! xxxx


----------



## Ganton

ruby83 said:


> Ganton said:
> 
> 
> Oops, I pressed submit too soon. Anyway, I really good you get that BFP this morning
> 
> As for me, I was really silly yesterday morning and I'd taken a test before I knew it. It was a very clear BFN and, as I've said above, I should just put that down to being only 8 dpo at the time, but I can't help being a bit disappointed. I'm definitely not testing this morning but I really can't decide when to test again. Part of me wants to start in a couple of days then test daily, but the other part things I should just wait until to see if AF is late. I'm not sure which is less stressful!
> 
> Still VERY early days for you hon! I would try hold out at least until 12DPO if you can :winkwink: Good Luck!!! xxxxClick to expand...

That's what I'm thinking too. If I can resist tomorrow (my day off with the kids) then I'll have a much better chance of getting closer to AF due date before testing again.


----------



## Chrissy05

I officially have no clue what is going on with my body. 18dpo and yet another BFN! Granted, it's not as stark white as the tests in other cycles have been and there's a slight shadow, so I'm trying really hard to stay hopeful... but I am definitely crushed. My temps are still high, though this morning's is slightly lower due to my getting up 30-45 minutes earlier (I was obviously anxious about testing with fmu). I just don't know what to do anymore!

Part of me wants to call my Dr. tomorrow and ask for a blood test, but the other part of me knows that she will probably tell me to wait until AF is late for 1 week, so I should just wait it out an extra 3 days. Blah! 

I did some research and some women don't get a bfp until a number of weeks into their pregnancies so there's still a chance... but with every passing day those odds go down. 

DH is fairly convinced that I am pregnant and is just as confused as I am (though his answer is to just wait it out). Last night we were having dinner with his parents and when they asked if I wanted a glass of wine, he offered to make everyone wine spritzers since it was such a nice day. So he made everyone nice spritzers and simply omitted the wine from mine (just in case) so as not to succinct any suspicions.


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy sorry about the BFN :hugs: you're right, some women don't get BFPs till weeks after missed AF. I really hope you get a BFP soon. Your chart is looking amazing. I thought if you had 18 raised temps after ovulation then it could only be due to pregnancy?


----------



## Chrissy05

Here's a pic I took of that bfn from this morning... just in case.

And yeh, I'd read the same thing Squirrel... which is why I am still a little bit hopeful (that and no AF), so who knows! I am very regular normally so I guess I just have to wait and see.
 



Attached Files:







HPT_opt.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## squirrel.

I see what you mean about the shadow, but I just tried to tweak it and didn't manage to get it to come out. How very frustrating, upsetting and confusing for you! Do you think it's possible that maybe your body tried to ovulate when you got the +OPK, but then didn't and actually ovulated before your second temp rise? Hopefully it's just a shy BFP that's going to show in a few days. I'd call your doctor now, they may surprise you and get you to come in for a blood test?


----------



## squirrel.

Isla's birthday went well yesterday, managed to forget about our failed cycle. Onto CD3 now, thinking I'll ovulated between CD16 and CD25, so sometime in early-mid August. That's just when we're on holiday - though my husband won't be with us for four days in the middle as he'll be playing a festival, so fingers crossed I don't ovulate then!!

This was Isla enjoying her birthday yesterday :D little scruffbag, she's got a cold and a tooth coming through, so her nose and mouth have been pouring for days!
 



Attached Files:







11049563_10155836605475472_7249554090509451045_n.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy birthday Isla! She looks adorable! :flower: I hope ovulation coincides with some relaxing vacation time together, where you can have the luxury of getting him excited for sex without ever mentioning you're ovulating. :winkwink:

Chrissy, I've been wondering the same thing as Squirrel, if you maybe geared up to ovulate, but then didn't until that major temp rise, because if I were looking purely at your temps, that looks more like an ovulation rise than the first one. :shrug:


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy05 said:


> Here's a pic I took of that bfn from this morning... just in case.
> 
> And yeh, I'd read the same thing Squirrel... which is why I am still a little bit hopeful (that and no AF), so who knows! I am very regular normally so I guess I just have to wait and see.

Chrissy I would go to the doctor if I was you. Say you are stressing and they will hopefully give you a blood test- I don't know why they wouldn't. I have read a lot of ladies who get their BFP weeks into their pregnancy. I think there was a lady quite recently on this forum that got a BFP at 7 weeks! Good luck hon!


----------



## ruby83

squirrel. said:


> Isla's birthday went well yesterday, managed to forget about our failed cycle. Onto CD3 now, thinking I'll ovulated between CD16 and CD25, so sometime in early-mid August. That's just when we're on holiday - though my husband won't be with us for four days in the middle as he'll be playing a festival, so fingers crossed I don't ovulate then!!
> 
> This was Isla enjoying her birthday yesterday :D little scruffbag, she's got a cold and a tooth coming through, so her nose and mouth have been pouring for days!

Happy Birthday Isla! What a cutie! And so many teeth!!!

I hope your timings work out this cycle Squirrel, must be hard when your hubby is away a lot!


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... your daughter look sooo happy! Happy birthday to her!


I've been looking at my chart and tried to see if maybe you ladies are right that I ovulated later. It's possible... but I still think my ov date is correct for a few reasons. 
- I got a positive opk the day before that and I so seldom get a clear positive on an opk because I have a very short LH surge. So it would be really weird that I catch the surge and then only ov 8 days later. 
- I had soooo much ewcm on that day. So much so that even DH commented on it (and he never comments on it). Why would I have had so much if I didn't ovulate then? I had creamy cm later on, but nothing more. It would be odd. 
- I had crampy ovulation type pains on that day... which is pretty common for me on ov day. 

So maybe I ov'ed later than both me and ff think... but I really hope not since we sadly didn't bd as much later on:(

As for my next step, DH convinced me to wait until Wednesday before calling my doctor and asking for a blood test, as I will then be 1 week late for AF. If I test again then, I'll be 21dpo (assuming the date I think I ovulated), or 13 dpo assuming I ov'ed just before that second rise, so hopefully I will get a clearer answer. And if not hopefully blood work will show a positive. So here's to hoping I'm one of those women who only gets a really late bfp!


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy05 said:


> Squirrel... your daughter look sooo happy! Happy birthday to her!
> 
> 
> I've been looking at my chart and tried to see if maybe you ladies are right that I ovulated later. It's possible... but I still think my ov date is correct for a few reasons.
> - I got a positive opk the day before that and I so seldom get a clear positive on an opk because I have a very short LH surge. So it would be really weird that I catch the surge and then only ov 8 days later.
> - I had soooo much ewcm on that day. So much so that even DH commented on it (and he never comments on it). Why would I have had so much if I didn't ovulate then? I had creamy cm later on, but nothing more. It would be odd.
> - I had crampy ovulation type pains on that day... which is pretty common for me on ov day.
> 
> So maybe I ov'ed later than both me and ff think... but I really hope not since we sadly didn't bd as much later on:(
> 
> As for my next step, DH convinced me to wait until Wednesday before calling my doctor and asking for a blood test, as I will then be 1 week late for AF. If I test again then, I'll be 21dpo (assuming the date I think I ovulated), or 13 dpo assuming I ov'ed just before that second rise, so hopefully I will get a clearer answer. And if not hopefully blood work will show a positive. So here's to hoping I'm one of those women who only gets a really late bfp!

I am no good at reading charts but from what you said it sounds like you O'd when you thought. 

If you are usually regular I wouldn't wait to see you doctor. Obviously something is happening in your body (hopefully a BABY!), so I think the early you get it looked into the better. Good luck sweets xx


----------



## Chrissy05

Good morning ladies!

So I caved and called my doctor to inquire about a blood test, and the receptionist told me to call back when it's been 1 week that AF is due. I didn't really fight it, I mean it's only 2 extra days. I suspect that if I'd spoken with my doctor directly she would have signed the requisition, but alas. 

Anyway, I was cleaning out my bathroom and found a unused test which I decided to use. It's a no-name brand from the pharmacy and I used SMU since I was already up, but am I crazy to see a shadow there? Can you guys see it? I know it's a blue dye and those are notorious for evaps and such, but this pic was taken after 4 minutes. Either way I will test again on Wednesday before calling the doctor again.
 



Attached Files:







19dpo.jpg
File size: 73 KB
Views: 14


----------



## squirrel.

I can totally see a shadow! I really hope this is it for you. Beware those blue dye tests though, I was getting shadows on them too before AF. I hope this is it though!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I totally see that line! You're a strong woman if you can wait til Wednesday to test again. I know I'd be getting another FRER today if I got that line on a blue dye! :winkwink:


----------



## Chrissy05

I am cautiously optimistic that the little line will get darker. I think the main reason that I am going to wait until Wednesday before testing again is because I'm concerned about having another chemical. I figure that if the line gets darker (and you better believe that I am saving my last FRER for that day), I will feel much better and will consider this result to have been a bfp. Last time AF arrived a couple of days after getting a very faint positive, and I was crushed! So I suppose I'm just trying to protect myself. 

In the meantime, I'm crossing my fingers and waiting. And hoping! Lots and lots of hoping!


----------



## ruby83

I see it too hon! But then I saw it with Squirrel too and looked like the same test- dumb tests!

I agree with Spiffy I would be hot footing it down to shops to get a FRER but I understand wanting to protect yourself. I imagine your doctor will do 2 lots of bloods to see HCG progression which will give you a much clearer answer than any HPT. Good luck hon! :hugs:

I hope you guys don't mind me hanging around! You are all so lovely and I want to see everyone get their BFP's because I know it will be very soon xxx


----------



## Ganton

I could see it too, Chrissy, but I also thought I saw donethibg on Squirrel's. I think holding off until Wednesday is a good idea if you can manage it. Hopefully you'll get a nice clear result by then.

Afm, I'm 10dpo today. I stupidly tested again this morning and you can probably guess the result! I've been feeling pretty exhausted the last couple of days which is why I decided to test again so soon. My simple logic says that if someone starts experiencing pregnancy symptoms, the hormones must be starting to build up and should therefore be detected by a test. I'm sure it's far more cimplicated than that, but it still makes a BFN pretty disheartening. I'm going to try to avoid testing tomorrow, but I shouldn't even pretend that I won't be testing again by Wednesday (12dpo). I got my BFP with DS2 at 13dpo (I didn't test earlier than that, although 13dpo result was really faint) so I'm hoping for something on Wednesday.


----------



## Chrissy05

Gah!! Now you ladies are making me worry that it was a stupid faulty test line! Why do they even sell blue-dye tests? Maybe I should just use my last FRER tomorrow morning and just get another one if needed for Wednesday. I just don't know anymore!

Ruby... Of course you're still welcome here. Besides, hopefully we'll all be joining you very soon ;)

Ganton... seeing a bfn is always disheartening, but you're only 10dpo so there's still plenty of time! Stay strong and wait until Wednesday before testing again. Doesn't HCG levels double every 48-72? So Wednesday makes perfect sense!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, just because Squirrel's line was an evil evap, doesn't mean yours is. :hugs: Of course I'm dying to see your next test, so if you use your FRER tomorrow, I won't complain. :winkwink:

Ganton, 10 dpo is definitely still early. Don't be discouraged yet. :hugs:

Ruby, that's so nice of you to hang around and cheer us on. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

Chrissy, I agree with Spiffy. Although it was sad that squirrel's test didn't prove five positive, yours could well be your BFP. I also thought I saw something in your earlier FRER, so I've got my fingers crossed for you.

I know you girls are right about it being early. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have got even a hint of a line before 13dpo with DS2 so I should be encouraged by that. I think I'm just keen to know the result of this cycle now. 

Ruby, it's great that you're hanging around to encourage us. Hopefully it won't be long until we can join you over in the pregnancy boards.


----------



## ruby83

Thanks ladies! I am certainly cheering for you all! :happydance:

Chrissy: I am looking forward to seeing your next test too. I have a really good feeling for you!You will be the person everyone who is waiting for a late BFP will get hope from! Try not to worry too much about the blue dye tests- surely they all can't be duds! :hugs:

Ganton: Yep still too early for you I think. Hang in there as long as you can so you get a nice dark line :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy05

Good morning ladies!

The comments yesterday made me doubt myself and the results of the other test, maybe I was imagining that second line, or maybe it really was a faulty blue-dye test. So I caved and tested again this morning with a FRER. And OMG! It's positive!!!! :happydance::bfp: :happydance:

The line isn't super strong, but it's definitely there (It's also much clearer in person). I'm so excited! I plan on getting another FRER and testing again at the end of the week, just to confirm that the line is getting darker. YAY!!!

Now I just have to figure out how I'm going to tell DH.
 



Attached Files:







20dpo.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so glad you caved and took a FRER today! That's a beautiful line. :flower: Sending lots of sticky dust!


----------



## Ganton

Wow, congratulations Chrissy. There's no denying that that's positive  

I took another test this morning and still nothing. I'm only 11dpo and can't decide whether to keep testing every day or try to skip a few days.


----------



## ruby83

YAY Chrissy that certainly is a BFP!! :happydance::happydance:
Congrats! So so excited for you! :hugs:

Ganton: stil early days! Keep testing if you have plenty of tests and don't get too down wiht seeing a BFN. Otherwise maybe wait 2 days... Good luck x


----------



## squirrel.

Huge congrats Chrissy!!!!! There's no doubting that one :dance: dance: yay! So happy for you!


----------



## Chrissy05

Thanks ladies! It's been a bit of a whirlwind. When I announced the good news to DH yesterday, he just smirked and claimed that he already knew. In fact he claims to have known for the past week!!! Evidently I had a lot of the same symptoms as those leading up to last month's cp (fatigue, being overly emotional, sore boobs, etc), but he didn't want to say anything since I'd already gotten 2 bfn and he didn't want me to be even more disappointed if it didn't work out (or ended early like last month). I thought that was really cute and sensitive of him. And we're both reassured that the pink line was much darker this time. 

I called my doctor's office and they booked me in for a quick appointment tomorrow morning. They're going to check blood hcg levels and do a bunch of preliminary stuff, including checking my thyroid levels (I have hypothyroidism) to ensure they are at the right level for me. 

Quick question for you guys, since most of you are trying for a second, third or even fourth baby. How long did you wait before telling your parents? I'm super close to mine and they know that we are TTCing, and they know about the chemical (my mom's an obstetrical nurse, so yeh), so I don't know if I should wait a few more weeks or share the good news with them right away. 



Ganton... did you test again? Or did you resist the temptation? Any symptoms to report?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We told our families around the 6 week mark with each of our kids, but that's because I'm horrible at keeping big news like that to myself. I'm determined to keep the next pregnancy secret for a little longer, though, since I know our families are going to make comments about how close our kids are, and how it's okay to take a break, and blah, blah, blah. :dohh:

Well, first signs of EWCM today! So I think I'll definitely be ovulating this weekend, probably Sunday (CD 13) if it's the same as last month. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy05 said:


> Thanks ladies! It's been a bit of a whirlwind. When I announced the good news to DH yesterday, he just smirked and claimed that he already knew. In fact he claims to have known for the past week!!! Evidently I had a lot of the same symptoms as those leading up to last month's cp (fatigue, being overly emotional, sore boobs, etc), but he didn't want to say anything since I'd already gotten 2 bfn and he didn't want me to be even more disappointed if it didn't work out (or ended early like last month). I thought that was really cute and sensitive of him. And we're both reassured that the pink line was much darker this time.
> 
> I called my doctor's office and they booked me in for a quick appointment tomorrow morning. They're going to check blood hcg levels and do a bunch of preliminary stuff, including checking my thyroid levels (I have hypothyroidism) to ensure they are at the right level for me.
> 
> Quick question for you guys, since most of you are trying for a second, third or even fourth baby. How long did you wait before telling your parents? I'm super close to mine and they know that we are TTCing, and they know about the chemical (my mom's an obstetrical nurse, so yeh), so I don't know if I should wait a few more weeks or share the good news with them right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Ganton... did you test again? Or did you resist the temptation? Any symptoms to report?

Yay Chrissy! I am an appleseed too on my ticker!

We are very private and anxious people. My in-laws were super keen on having a grand baby so I knew they would be quite full on (fussing over me etc) and I didn't want to feel that extra pressure, so we waited until we felt comfortable which was about 14 weeks. We told family and friends around the same time. I know for some that would be ages! My friend told me at 4 weeks and other friends 6 and 8 weeks- they couldn't understand why we kept it private. We liked having it our little secret and I wasn't showing. I think if you want to tell people early then thats fine but don't feel pressured. It is really no one elses business until you are ready. This pregnancy we will do the same provided I don't show earlier because it is my second. Very excited for you!


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> We told our families around the 6 week mark with each of our kids, but that's because I'm horrible at keeping big news like that to myself. I'm determined to keep the next pregnancy secret for a little longer, though, since I know our families are going to make comments about how close our kids are, and how it's okay to take a break, and blah, blah, blah. :dohh:
> 
> Well, first signs of EWCM today! So I think I'll definitely be ovulating this weekend, probably Sunday (CD 13) if it's the same as last month. :flower:

I say if you create children as gorgeous as yours then keep going! Oooh ovulation time is close! YAY! :happydance:


----------



## Ganton

We told our close family at around 8 weeks both times. I'd like to try to wait until the 12 week scan if we have another.

Afm, I tested yesterday and it was BFN again. AF is probably due within the next day, and my temp has dropped off the edge of a cliff this morning. I'm going to skip testing today as I'm pretty sure I know what's going to happen anyway. I'm disappointed as I thought we'd given it a good shot this month but there are lots of positives to waiting another month or 2 so not all bad. I think I'll be getting more anxious if it doesn't happen in the next 2 cycles though.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton so sorry. :( It sounds like you've got a good mindset about it, but it's still hard to know the cycle failed. :hugs:

Ruby, you definitely might start showing earlier this time! There's no way in earth I could have kept my last pregnancy a secret until 14 weeks. I'll attach my 14 week bump so you see what I mean. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks Asher.JPG
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## squirrel.

Wow spiffy!! That's quite a bump for 14 weeks! First pregnancy that was me at 27 weeks or so, second time around I had a similar bump at around 24 weeks. I have a long torso, so don't show very early, which is good as I want to keep it a secret from everyone next time till 14 weeks or so.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, I have no torso, so baby has nowhere to go but out. So the longest I can probably hide it next time would be 8 or 9 weeks if I wear loose clothing. :dohh:


----------



## squirrel.

You made me go and hunt out old bump photos. SUPER broody now :D and actually my pregnancies were quite similar till the end at 35 weeks. I got bigger first pregnancy, but I only lasted till 36 weeks the second time, whereas I went past 40 weeks the first time. Hopefully the next will be as well. The first photos were 21 weeks pregnancy 1 first and pregnancy 2 second and the second photos are from 35 weeks. Aw! I miss my bumps!
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 11









Untitled 2.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Holy cow! I can't believe how small your bump was at 21 weeks! Here's my 20 week bumps with all three pregnancies (first pregnancy starting on the left). I was almost as big as you were at the end of your pregnancies! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks with Alia.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5









20 weeks with Liam.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5









20 weeks with Asher.JPG
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chrissy05

Awww... I love seeing your old bumps! You all look so happy and have such beautiful bumps! It's impressive to see the huge difference in the size of them! I have no idea what to expect. Since I'm overweight, I'm told that I'll be able to hide it longer, I guess I'll just have to wait and see. 

Spiffy... Yay for the first signs of EWCM!


----------



## Ganton

Haha, that has also prompted me to head off looking at old bump photos. I don't know how to attach a photo here though.

I didn't tell a lot of people about my second pregnancy until about 14 weeks and managed to hide it pretty easily. With the help of some loose clothes, I still didn't look too bumpy at 20 weeks, but then it all just went crazy, especially with DS2. I ended up like a beached whale both times, but they were both big babies (DS2 was 9lb9) so I guess a decent sized bump was to be expected!


----------



## squirrel.

Eesh! 9lbs 9oz!! Oscar was 9lbs, that was big enough for me :D Isla was a dainty 7lbs 8oz, which felt much more civilised :haha: she was a month early though, so I fear she would have been bigger than her brother had she stayed in four more weeks.


----------



## Ganton

Ben was big enough at 9lb1 and my delivery with him was really hard work. I'd have been pretty nervous if I'd known I was heading for a bigger baby second time round, but the midwives were a good lb out with their estimate, and luckily Seb was a long baby so the birth was much easier. Maybe things were a bit, erm, looser after my first delivery!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know it sounds crazy, but I'd really like a bigger baby next time around! DD was 5lbs 7oz, DS1 was 6lbs 11oz, and DS2 was 5lbs 10oz. So hey, if I can just break the 7lb mark next around, I'll be thrilled! :haha:


----------



## Ganton

Aww, were yours all born early, Spiffy, or just DS2? I have to say that I do love bigger babies and would be perfectly happy with another big one


----------



## Ganton

So, my suspicions have been confirmed - AF has just arrived. It's definitely disappointing but it's good that my last 2 cycles have been the same length and my luteal phase is also a good length. It's been interesting to chart for the first time, and I'm hoping I'll be able to interpret my charts better this coming month. 

Sorry that we're not going to be able to join you over in the pregnancy forums yet, Ruby and Chrissy, but fingers crossed that this next cycle is the one for the rest of us. Are we sticking together to see this cycle through?


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry ganton :hugs: AF sucks! You, me and Chrissy will get there this cycle :flower: August will be our month!

If you ovulate the same day again we'll ovulate close together again. I'm imagining ovulation happening between CD16 (my pre-Isla average) and CD35 (my last cycle's day), which puts me in the first few weeks of August. Hopefully not when my husband is away. We're in France for two weeks at my dad's place, but my husband is flying back to the UK for four days in the middle for a festival. I'd better not ovulate on those days!!! Sod's law I will though!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, so sorry about AF. :hugs: Yes, we'll definitely stick together!

Oh, and to answer your question, my DD came at 38+4 weeks, DS1 came at 36+6 weeks, and then DS2 came at 35+0 weeks. So they've all been early. DD wasn't that early, but she was my smallest because she had IUGR.

Squirrel, I hope you ovulate on the best day possible with DH's schedule!


----------



## Ganton

Based on these last 2 cycles, I'm guessing I'll ovulate around 12th august, so could be very similar. I hope the timing works out for you, squirrel, so that you miss your husband's trip back home. One positive for you not being pregnancy yet is that you get to enjoy the French wine and cheeses that might otherwise be off limits.

Spiffy, I hope your next little one stays put a little longer without any IUGR issues so that you can break that 7lb barrier. Maybe I'll break the 10lb mark!!


----------



## ruby83

Ganton I am sorry to hear AF came! Good luck for this next cycle xx

Squirrel and Spiffy: Your bumps are gorgeous! So cute! I had a pretty small bump with DS, probably because he also came 5 weeks early. I hear often its the last 4 weeks that you get really uncomfortable!

I would also like a bigger baby this time around. DS was a 5lb 2oz but he was tube fed in the special care until and put on weight quite quickly! He is a big boy now so has certainly caught up.

At the moment I only look pregnant after dinner when I am bloated!

Chrissy: How are you feeling? Is it all starting to sink in yet? :happydance:


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww Ganton, I'm sorry that AF has arrived. It's awesome that your last 2 cycles have been fairly similar though, add in charting and you should be able to see patterns easily. 

Squirrel... hopefully you'll ov when your husband is around FX! And yay for spending time in France. I'm with Ganton on this one... not being pregnant means being allowed to indulge in great wines and awesome cheeses!

Hopefully August is your month ladies, and I hope you all your your bfp's and sticky beans very soon. I've got to admit that I've been wandering the pregnancy forums and it's just not the same. The groups there are sooo big and it's hard to keep up. 

Ruby... yes, it's starting to sink in and become more real. I had a doctor's appointment yesterday and I admit to being a bit tickled (and relieved) when I got a bpf when she did a urine test. I had my first bout of morning sickness this morning... it was interesting to say the least.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

1 dpo today! :happydance:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> 1 dpo today! :happydance:

Right when you though it would be! YAY! Hope the two goes quickly for you! :thumbup:


----------



## squirrel.

Good luck spiffy, I hope you caught that egg!! 

Still waiting to ovulate, hoping it will be mid next week when we're away and my husband isn't at the festival yet.


----------



## Ganton

Good luck, spiffy. You'll be testing before I even ovulate.

I hope you manage to ovulate at a good time for you and your DH, squirrel.

Afm, I'm on CD5 so just coming to the end of AF. Based on the last couple of cycles, I've got 2 weeks yet until I ovulate. Going to keep going with SMEP method so I need to decide when to start properly. Definitely need to start earlier than I think is required in case I ovulate early (which I hope I do) but BD'ing to a schedule gets tiring after a bit.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I hope you ovulate early this month. I ovulate on CD 12 this cycle, so you never know! 

Squirrel, I'm crossing my fingers that ovulation happens at the optimal time. :flower: Also, I have a question for you. I see in your signature that your son has ASD. My son recently failed his M-CHAT (the survey they make you fill out at the pediatrician), so I was told that my son might have an autism spectrum disorder, but obviously I don't have a real diagnosis yet. What were some of the signs that let you know your son might have ASD?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Today (3 dpo) my face has been feeling super hot, and that happened at 4 dpo back in June with my chemical, so I'm feeling hopeful! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Wow already 3dpo! I hope this tww goes quick for you!
What day are you thinking of testing?

I saw your comment above re your son. I hope he has been referred for an assessment so you can get a better idea of what is going on and the support he needs xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

4 dpo now. My goal is to wait until Monday when I'll be 9 dpo, but I'm sure I'll cave over the weekend. :dohh:

As for my son, I'm kind of doubtful that he has ASD, but I'll follow up with my pediatrician at our next appointment in October.


----------



## Ganton

How are you feeling today, Spiffy? Any more symptoms? I hope you manage to get some help if needed for your son.

Ruby, how are you getting on? Have you had any morning sickness at all?

Squirrel, when do you head off on your holidays? I hope you have a fab time.

As for me, I'm on CD7 so still feels like ages until I even ovulate. I might start using OPKs on Monday though (CD11) just in case I do manage to ovulate earlier this month (I think I geared up to it around CD14 the last 2 months but failed, then went properly at CD19). I guess that means we should get serious about BD'ing pretty soon too. I'm hoping for some EWCM this cycle too, as it had definitely been lacking recently.

When I had DS2, we introduced him to our families on my mother in law's birthday. At the time, my mum made a comment that she'd like a grandchild as her birthday present (at the time, we weren't even thinking of a third and had told everyone that). Anyway, I'm hoping I won't be TTCing for so long that baby no 3 only arrives in time for my mum's birthday next year, but I've just worked out that my 12 week scan would likely be on my mum's birthday this year if we're lucky this cycle. I'd love to be able to keep it a secret for 12 weeks and make an announcement part of her present  My due date would also fall about half way between DS1s and DS2s birthdays, which would be lovely.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

5 dpo, I'm feeling pretty crappy this morning, but I don't think it has anything to do with pregnancy symptoms, since my kids are all sick and were up off and on all night, and now I think I'm getting sick, too. :(

Ganton I hope this week flies by so you can get to serious BD'ing and Oing! Sounds like things would work out perfectly if you caught the egg this cycle. :flower:


----------



## Chrissy05

Spiffy, I hope it's nothing serious and everyone feels better soon. 

Ganton... it seems like you've really thought this one out. I hope it works out that way, it would be awesome! I laughed a bit when you said that you'd love to announce to your mom on her bday, just after your 12 week scan, since we announced my pregnancy to my parents this week in honour of my dad's bday. After we gave him his real gift, we gave him a smaller gift which was a baby onesie with "hello I'm new here" written on it. He was sooooo excited and emotional, especially since this will be his first grandchild. Though I could have waited longer before telling them, I couldn't pass up such an opportunity.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww! Chrissy, that's such an adorable announcement. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

That sounds like a lovely announcement that went down very well. How are you feeling at the moment? I hope your pregnancy is progressing smoothly.

To be honest, once I get over the initial disappointment of a failed month, I quite like to look at the positives of conceiving on the coming month instead. I really hope this cycle works out, but I'm sure I'll think of lots of positives for next month too if I need to.


----------



## Ganton

I hope you and the kids are feeling better now, spiffy, and that it wasn't anything too serious. Good luck with holding off testing for the next few days.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy- I hope the kids get better soon. I caught a cold before my BFP! So may be a good sign FX 

Ganton- sounds like a great plan! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you xxx I am feeling ok thanks, quite nauseous but that is also reassuring! First scan and OB app on 12/8!!

Chrissy- what a special announcement! Hope you are feeling ok too xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, how exciting that you have a scan date already! Since I'm in the US, I read the date of your scan as December 8th, instead of August 12th, and thought, wow that's a long ways out! :haha::dohh:

Thanks ladies, the kids are still sick (just a cold, miserable but nothing serious), but I think I actually have escaped it for now, since I'm feeling okay after a better night of sleep.

I think there's a good chance I'm pregnant because I've had many of the symptoms I typically get early on, but the last few days have been so hard with my kids, that I'm almost dreading a BFP right now. I'm sure it'll pass once things get easier with the kids, though.


----------



## Ganton

Hi ladies 

How are you all doing? I'm glad the kids haven't got anything too bad, spiffy. Any more pregnancy symptoms for you?

I'm on CD10 today, so still about 10 days from ovulation based on the last couple of cycles. Even though the start dates in the SMEP guidance are based on a 4 weeks cycle, I decided to follow it anyway, so started BD on CD8 and started OPKs this morning. Anyway, I'm really confused now as I think the OPK was positive and now I'm starting to feel a bit of pulling and cramping in my abdomen (although I could be imagining that because of the OPK). The test is definitely as dark as the control, but my positives lay cycle were really really dark (like deep purple as opposed to pink) so I don't know whether to class it as a true positive. I guess I'll just keep temping and see what happens there. It's BD night tonight anyway, and I'll take another OPK this afternoon and tomorrow am, then decide whether to BD tomorrow night too. This means potential ovulation on CD11, which seems so early.


----------



## ruby83

Ganton- sounds confusing! Are your cycles usually quite regular? I got my +opk on cd 11 but I wasn't regular at all so wasn't a surprise. If you was BD you are covering yourself anyway! If you ovulate in 10 days abs already started SMEP you will be exhausted! Haha! Let us know how you get on!

Spiffy: sounds positive!! Good luck!! X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, it's hard to say. I think you have to base it on what's normal for you. But think about it this way, if you plan on Oing around cd 20, and it turns out you really did O on cd 11, you'll already be 9 dpo and can test! :haha:

Well, I tested last night and can see something super faint on my test, but after all the convincing evaps and intents last cycle, I'm not getting my hopes up just yet. Today I'm 8 dpo, so hopefully when I test this afternoon, I'll get a clearer result.

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/7dpo%20night_zpsqoyiml4h.jpg


----------



## Ganton

Thanks for your comments girls. It's hard to say whether my cycles are regular as this is only my 3rd since stopping breastfeeding, and I only had one cycle between DS1 and DS2. When trying for DS1 my cycles were all over the place (anywhere from 3 weeks to 5 weeks, but settled at 30/31 days in the last few cycles before we were successful). Since DS2, I've had one cycle of under 3 weeks (with a 4 day LP) and 2 cycles of 34 days. 

I was reluctant to start SMEP at day 8 as I agree that it'll be hard to keep up, but I'd be really disappointed if I missed a month because we didn't start soon enough. And like Spiffy says, it'll be pretty cool if I get to CD20 and I'm already 9dpo.

Spiffy, I definitely see something in your test so I hope this is it for you.


----------



## ruby83

Ganton: good luck with it! I did a modified version of SMEP 2 months in a row and although it was tiring, it made me feel confident during the tww that we gave it a red hot shot! Enjoy :winkwink:

Spiffy: I couldn't see anything on my phone this morning but now I am on my computer something has definitely caught my eye! I really hope it is the beginning of a BFP for you xxxx


----------



## Ganton

How did you modify SMEP, Ruby? I'm already getting a bit bored of it to be honest. I know that we need to BD tonight and planking it like that seems to make it less fun. I'm going to stick with it though.

Have you tested again yet, Spiffy?

Afm, I had 2 days of dark OPKs, but it was lighter again this morning. If it follows the pattern of last month, it might stay light for another couple of days, then go to a blazing positive after that. I could do with a bit of EWCM in the meantime to help things along too.


----------



## ruby83

Sounds like O is just around the corner for you! :happydance:

I followed SMEP to a T the first month trying but found by the time I was close to O I was getting over BDing! Plus I thought by the time I O'd some of the early sperm would be dead anyway. The month we conceived we focussed on BDing everyday around O which I believe from memory end up being 3 days before, O day, and day after. That way I was confident that there was plenty of sperm to meet the egg. Good luck sweets!

Spiffy: Have you POAS again??


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry for not updating, ladies. Just BFNs for me. I think I might test again today (10 dpo), but if it's a BFN again, I'm going to try and just wait for AF.

Ganton, I hope you can still enjoy DTD while doing SMEP, and hopefully that egg doesn't keep you waiting too long.

Squirrel, have you ovulated yet? Hope you're enjoying your vacation. :flower:

Ruby and Chrissy, how are you both feeling?


----------



## squirrel.

Quick update, been a very busy with mum visiting and now being alway. Have a second of downtime. Spiffy I will explain about our son's signs of autism as a young toddler when I have time to properly write about it!!

No ovulation yet. Lots of ewcm on its way, so maybe in the next few days? I'm not temping on holiday and only did one OPk and that was today and very negative. Going to see if I can ignore them and just try to dtd as much as possible before and after my husband has been alway this weekend. I won't know how many dpo I am, but maybe I need a more relaxed approach. I'm not even sure what Cd I am, maybe 20 or so?

Spiffy, sorry about your BfNs. I also saw something on that test. I always do when you post them. They seem like my cheapies, always giving faint shadow lines. I hope this is the start of a BFp for you!

Ganton, hope you catch the egg when you ovulate! 

Ruby and Chrissy, I hope first tri is being kind to you!!


----------



## Chrissy05

Spiffy... Sorry about the bfn. I too thought I saw something on that last test, so maybe in a few more days you'll see a nice line. Best of luck with your next test, and fingers crossed!

Ganton... How are your temps? Are they matching up with your opk? 

Squirrel... I hope you catch that egg, and that you're enjoying your holiday to the fullest! 

Ruby... Oh wow, a scan date already and so soon! That's super exciting. I must admit that I wish I had one that soon. I don't see my doctor again until the end of the month (at 10 weeks) and my first scan will probably only be once I'm at 12 weeks. Is it common to have a scan early (at 8 weeks?). 

As for me, nausea comes and goes but thankfully I'm not throwing up. That being said, I am tired all the time and my sil claims that will only get worse in the next couple of weeks. As such, I'm very happy that the bulk of this first tri is during my summer vacation and by the time I go back to school I will be already 11 weeks. Hopefully by then I won't be as tired or nauseous and will be able to really be there for my students.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, second tri is usually the best, so that will be a great time to start the school year. :thumbup:

Squirrel, the relaxed approach really is so much nicer. I wish I could always be that way, but I can't seem to help myself. :dohh:

Well, I think it's safe to say I'm out. Another BFN today, and considering I typically get early BFPs, I don't see much hope. But there's a good chance I'll be pregnant next month because it will be month #4, and all three of our kids were conceived on the fourth month of TTC/NTNP. So maybe its just our magic month. :winkwink:


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear about the BFN's Spiffy! It is still early days though so hang in there xx

Squirrel: good to take the relaxed approach, I have heard so many times that people conceive when they are not stressing about it. Enjoy your holiday xx

Chrissy: I have OB app on Friday and she may try scan me, but it will be an abdominal one so not sure if it will show much. Proper scan only the following week though. With my DS I also got an 8 week scan- they call it a dating scan. May also be because I am going private? I am not sure if it is standard.

Ganton: Hope you are heading/ or have already ovulated!

I am feeling good ladies, thanks! Just eating anything that isn't tied down! hahahaha!

Take care everyone :hugs:


----------



## Ganton

I agree, Chrissy, your ebergy levels really pick up again in second tri so it should be a great time for going back to work. I'm glad you're feeling well too, Ruby.

I hope you're enjoying your holiday, squirrel and that you manage to get plenty of BD'ing in around your husband's trip away. Sorry that you're feeling out, Spiffy, but you're not yet so there's definitely still hope.

As for me, although I had dark OPKs on Sunday and Monday, I entered them as negatives on FF. Despite that, FF has now given me dotted cross hairs for a Monday ovulation based on the temps. I'm still not sure it's right though. On the one hand, it's nice that I could already be 3dpo, but I don't really we gave BD'ing a good enough go around that time. I'm going to keep temping, keep taking OPKs and keep BD'ing every couple of dates and just see what happens.


----------



## squirrel.

Ganton, I'd be wary of believing FF on that one, to me your temps don't seem to show an ovulation pattern. What does the analysis say? Why are they dotted lines? If it was o, then your timing looks good. I hope it was and you're already 3dpo.

I'm still gearing up to o. Still lots of ewcm. Did take OPks and negative so far. We dtd the last three days and tomorrow my husband is away till Monday, so we'll dtd then too and after that a few days and see if that's enough. I don't think it will be, as I think Sod's law, I'll ovulate this weekend. We'll see!


----------



## Ganton

Thanks, squirrel. I think they were dotted because the negative OPK that I entered contradicted the pattern that it thought it saw in my temps. It's taken away my lines today though, given the massive temp dip. I've had an increase in EWCM the last couple of days and my OPK was much darker again this morning so I'm hoping that means I'm due to ovulate in the next couple of days. 

I hope your timing works out well, Squirrel. Even if you do ovulate over the weekend, it sounds like your body is showing signs of being fertile so you could already have done enough. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Weird to think that you two will be starting your TWW right as I'm starting AF. Well, I guess that just means that if you two get your BFPS this cycle, and I get mine next cycle, I'll only be two weeks behind you. :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Ganton, I hope it's enough. I don't feel it this cycle, maybe it's being on holiday and super relaxed and not obsessing over TTC, or maybe it's the last two negative cycles (and them being soooo long - 2 cycles but 4 months since my periods returned and TTC officially started) making me realise it won't happen as quickly this time around. I hope it's our cycle, but I already feel out, how weird is that? If I conceived this weekend/Monday I'd be due the 1st/2nd of May, which would be fun, but I doubt it will happen.

Spiffy, any sign of AF yet? Here's to us all getting a BFP soon and joining Chrissy and Ruby!

Missing my husband now he's away. It's worse when he's not here while we're on holiday than when we're home and I can just get on with things. At least my family are around.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Nope, AF isn't due until Monday (16 dpo), but I'm positive she'll be showing up because I took another test today just to be sure, and it was still a stark BFN.

Squirrel, I hope the relaxed attitude is just what you need to catch that egg. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

I think the relaxed approach is good, squirrel, so I've got my fingers crossed that the only reason you feel out is because you're not obsessing over it.

I hope AF stays away for you, Spiffy, and that you're due a late BFP this cycle.

As for me, I thought I had EWCM starting about 5 days a go, but it turned to proper EWCM 2 days a go (it was a bit thicker in the previous days and not clear). It made me realise that this is the first cycle that I've had proper EWCM. In hindsight, I don't think I had a chance the last few months, but I'm hopeful that everything had properly settled down now since stopping breastfeeding and that we're in with a good shot this month. I'm hoping for a nice strong OPK today and then a temp rise in the next couple of days. That'd put me on a 32-33 day cycle, which is exactly where I was before DS1.


----------



## squirrel.

Ganton, I hope you get your positive OPK and temp rise this weekend!

I got a nearly positive OPK this morning, so I imagine it will go positive later. The later the better! I tend to ovulate 36 hours after first positive OPK, which would mean Sunday night. My husband isn't back till Monday evening, so Monday night is the earliest we could dtd again, which will be just a bit too late I think. I hope there are enough swimmers already there because I had good EWCM, but we'll have dtd 5, 4 and 3 days before O. That doesn't seem good enough. I am starting to feel frustrated trying to conceive a baby while my husband is always away. Seriously!!

Edit: my phone had turned trying to conceive a baby into "trying to cox dive". What??? :haha: my phone is seriously messed up sometimes


----------



## Ganton

I can understand you being frustrated. My DH has been working some odd shifts this week so there have been a few days where we've only seen each other for half an hour when we crossover at home, and even that has had me anxious in the run up to ovulation. You're still in with a chance at 3+ days before ovulation, especially if you had EWCM at the time. I'm starting to think that following your body could be the best bet, so I'd take EWCM as a very good sign.

Despite having had some very dark OPKs and FF thinking it had pinpointed ovulation a few days a go, I just didn't believe it. My CM was telling me otherwise, and my CM was right - Just had a strong positive on my OPK. I'm just not sure when to BD again now. We DTD this morning so might have to go for the next few mornings.


----------



## squirrel.

Ganton snap :) I just got a +OPK too. Though I usually get two days worth before ovulation, so I don't think I'll ovulate tomorrow, so you'll probably be ahead of me, but still, we're pretty close! Hope we both catch those eggs.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good luck ladies! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy: sorry to hear of your BFN's but look at Chrissy, she got her BFP late!

Ganton and Squirrel: yay for about to start the tww! I hope you are both successful in getting your BFP's! Squirrel I imagine it is so frustrating when hubby is away around ovulation, but EWCM is a nice environment for sperm to live in so I think you willl be all good xxx

:dust:

I had my first OB app on Thursday and she gave me an ultrasound and saw bub's heartbeat- was very reassuring!


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby, so glad you had a good scan! Did you get a picture?

Well my OPK went negative this morning and last night as I was lying in bed I felt strange cranping feelings, so I hope that was ovulation then instead of happening today, as that might give those swimmers a bit of an extra chance. I'm going to mark yesterday as ovulation on my chart I think. It's weird without temping and knowing for certain. Maybe I should have temped to stop myself from wondering!! Very slim chance this cycle with the most fertile days missed again. I think it may be a while before we conceive. Nick has festivals every weekend till mid Septenber and then is away most of October on tour. Going to be tough to time it well :( Though clearly having perfect timing like last cycle doesn't always work. Maybe having rubbish timing will do the trick :haha: and there's also all that swaying for a girl stuff that says you stop having sex two/three days before ovulation, so clearly many people do manage to get pregnant on those days. We're not swaying, I'd be happy with either, but those who do sway and end up pregnant while trying to sway for a girl clearly manage to conceive with dtd well before O.

So to keep my hope alive I'm calling this 1dpo. We dtd Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday with ovulation on Saturday. Not great chances, but better than nothing. We're away till Saturday and then we come back for one day before we're off again to my parents in law's place on the coast for three days. The day we come back will be the day before AF is due. I don't have pregnancy tests here and I am going to try sooooooo hard not to test that day we are home then not take any with me to the coast. We'll see if I succeed. I bummed myself out last cycle with early testing, so will try not to this time.


----------



## Ganton

It sounds like you've ended up at least a day ahead of me, Squirrel. My OPK went properly positivs yesterday morning. No significant temp rise this morning, so I'm hoping for a good rise tomorrow to eventually confirm ovulation today. 

I find it hard to monitor cramping as a sign as I seem to constantly be feeling little twinges and cramps. Does anyone else find that you feel every little twinge when TTC because you're so focused on what could be symptoms? 

Ruby, I'm glad your scan went well. I can imagine how reassuring it must be to find the heartbeat.

Spiffy, any more news? Any sign of AF yet?


----------



## squirrel.

Hopefully you'll get that temp rise tomorrow Gantonx your chart is looking good, your timing seems great too!

I usually get lots of niggles too, but the last few cycles have had clear ovulation cramps and while the ones last night felt a bit different, they weren't usual niggles. I'd had sharp ovary pains in the afternoon on Saturday and then Saturday night felt really heavy and sore in my uterus area for a few hours combined with mixed sharp and full ovary pains. Now all that has gone and I don't feel anything. So I hope that was ovulation! Edit: also EWCM seems to be gone now, so I do think it happened yesterday. Maybe it's just wishful thinking!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay for seeing the heartbeat, Ruby! :flower:

Squirrel and Ganton, I hope you caught those eggs! :thumbup:

As for me, I've started spotting, so AF is definitely on her way, but I was expecting it. I'm glad I did test early this cycle, because it would suck to see spotting today and know I was out, because today is my birthday!


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> Yay for seeing the heartbeat, Ruby! :flower:
> 
> Squirrel and Ganton, I hope you caught those eggs! :thumbup:
> 
> As for me, I've started spotting, so AF is definitely on her way, but I was expecting it. I'm glad I did test early this cycle, because it would suck to see spotting today and know I was out, because today is my birthday!

Happy Birthday Spiffy!!! I hope you had a lovely day! And I hope you get you BFP next cycle :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

squirrel. said:


> Ruby, so glad you had a good scan! Did you get a picture?
> 
> Well my OPK went negative this morning and last night as I was lying in bed I felt strange cranping feelings, so I hope that was ovulation then instead of happening today, as that might give those swimmers a bit of an extra chance. I'm going to mark yesterday as ovulation on my chart I think. It's weird without temping and knowing for certain. Maybe I should have temped to stop myself from wondering!! Very slim chance this cycle with the most fertile days missed again. I think it may be a while before we conceive. Nick has festivals every weekend till mid Septenber and then is away most of October on tour. Going to be tough to time it well :( Though clearly having perfect timing like last cycle doesn't always work. Maybe having rubbish timing will do the trick :haha: and there's also all that swaying for a girl stuff that says you stop having sex two/three days before ovulation, so clearly many people do manage to get pregnant on those days. We're not swaying, I'd be happy with either, but those who do sway and end up pregnant while trying to sway for a girl clearly manage to conceive with dtd well before O.
> 
> So to keep my hope alive I'm calling this 1dpo. We dtd Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday with ovulation on Saturday. Not great chances, but better than nothing. We're away till Saturday and then we come back for one day before we're off again to my parents in law's place on the coast for three days. The day we come back will be the day before AF is due. I don't have pregnancy tests here and I am going to try sooooooo hard not to test that day we are home then not take any with me to the coast. We'll see if I succeed. I bummed myself out last cycle with early testing, so will try not to this time.

No picture unfortunately as it was just done in my OB's rooms. I was due to have a dating ultrasound on Thursday but since I am on track with dates, my OB said not to bother and save the $200. So next scan is 12 weeks on 9/9 and I'll get a pic then!

Squirrel and Ganton: I will be thinking of you both in this tww :dust:


----------



## Ganton

Happy birthday, Spiffy. AF is definitely easier to put up with when you suspected she was on her way anyway, but still a disappointment.

If your next scan is at 12 weeks, Ruby, hopefully you'll get a nice clear picture by then and be able to make out different parts of the baby. Exciting times 

Afm, my temp rose this morning, but I think it'll need to go higher still over the next couple of days to confirm ovulation. EWCM has all cleared up now so I feel like ovulation has happened and I'm now in the wait! The cervical twinges have stopped too, which is reassuring as I was starting to get a bit concerned about having fairly frequent cervical/abdominal cramps. I think I'm still going to get my next smear test booked in this week anyway, as it would end up being 6 months late if I get pregnant this month and had to wait until after baby was born.


----------



## squirrel.

Happy birthday spiffy, sorry your present was spotting, but it's good you were expecting it. Really hope your next cycle is the one! If you, Ganton and I all get pregnant this cycle we'll all be due in May. 

Ganton great that you're body is giving you clear signs that ovulation has happened. You had really good timing too and with lots of ewcm you stand a great chance. Fingers crossed for you!

Ruby - looking forward to seeing a photo from your next scan.

Afm - a little ewcm again today, confused, but we are en route to get Nick, so if ovulation is happening today then we have a chance I guess if we dtd O day and O+1.


----------



## Ganton

I bet you're looking forward to having DH back with you, squirrel ( and not just for the BD'ing).

I really feel like everything has really settled down this month and things are happening just when they're supposed to in my cycle. In also pleased with our BD timing, but that could all be setting me up for a really big fall. If it doesn't work out when you feel like everything has happened at the right time, I think it'll be even more disappointing. I'm going to try really hard not to test until I'm late (so 23rd or 24th august) but I'm not sure how long I'll actually last!


----------



## squirrel.

Ganton - it is really nice having him back. I also love how when he's been away we are really happy to see each other again. I know what you mean about everything being perfect and then feeling hugely disappointed when you gets bfn. That sort of happened to me last cycle. I had loads of ewcm, my chart was looking great and we'd timed it perfectly yet still a bfn. That was really disappointing. This cycle timing has been awful so I have little hope, which is maybe a good thing as I don't expect a bfp. How's your TWW going?

I'm either 1 or 3dpo (now I wish I'd temped!). Either scenario timing was only okay at best. Obviously no symptoms yet. Glad I'm on holiday this TWW. By the time we are back I will be 11dpo. I have no tests here and on the day we are back temporarily before going again I am going to try so hard not to test or bring tests with me to Dorset.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know how you felt, Squirrel. Last cycle our timing was great, and still AF showed, so you never know. If I don't get a BFP this month, I think I'm going to be very disappointed, since we've conceived all of our children on month 4, and this will be month 4 this time around. 

But the cool thing is, if I O on CD 12 again, then I've only got 10 more days until the TWW! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I hope you are all well! 

I hope the tww goes quickly for you both, Squirrel and Ganton! And not too long for you to wait now Spiffy!

Squirrel: how long until you finish your holidays? Lucky thing! It is so freezing here I am hanging out for some sun!

I know what you mean about being disappointed when you have done everything right and still get a BFN! I definitely felt that when we were BD'ing so so much around O time, you think surely 1 sperm will make it! 

I have a good feeling for you all this cycle though! I hope you have all seen the last of the :witch: At least for the next 9 months or so :winkwink:

My next scan is 12 week one so I will get the pic and DVD then. I was just so relieved to see the little bean and his heartbeat! I am feeling much more relaxed about things now.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ganton

Yey, I havs crosshairs so I'm 3dpo today. Nearly a quarter of the way through my tww 

I hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday, squirrel, and your next holiday. They should definitely help your tww go faster.

Spiffy, I hope you ovulate at the same time again so that you don't have long to wait.


----------



## Chrissy05

Hello lovelies, sorry I've been a bit MIA. I've been out and about camping and traveling with friends for the past week and am leaving again for another long weekend in a few days. There are only a few more weeks until classes start up again and I'm trying to enjoy every last minute of summer weather. 

Spiffy... Happy belated birthday! I hope you had a wonderful day even though AF showed it's ugly face. I hope this month is your lucky one. It would be really great if all your kids were conceived in the same month of ttc. 

Ganton... Your chart is starting to look pretty good. Hopefully this will be your month. Do you find that temping helps ease your emotions since it helps confirm O-day? I found that it lowered my anxiety with regards to that. 

Squirell... Being on holiday during the TWW is definitely easier imo. 

Ruby... Yay for a good first scan! And seeing the heartbeat, that's so exciting! How are you feeling otherwise? Nausea?

Asf, I'm struggling with nausea lately. Finding a balance between eating too much and eating too little (both of which make the nausea worse) is challenging at times. Today I hit the 8-week mark which is really exciting, but at the same time since we haven't heard a heartbeat yet I'm still a bit anxious. My sister had a MMC last year at about this time in her pregnancy, so that isn't helping my anxiety. So I'm really looking forward to my next Dr. appt at 10 weeks. Hopefully it will reassure me.


----------



## Ganton

Thanks Chrissy. Given that it seems I completely missed ovulation a couple of months, I'm finding temping really helpful. It's encouraging to see that my temperature has risen nicely over the last couple of days. I know I'm only 3dpo, but I'm feeling pretty relaxed at the moment, and hoping that it stays that way so that I can avoid testing until AF is due. 

Sorry to hear you're struggling with nausea. Getting the food balance right is definitely really tough. Just think though, it's only a couple of weeks until your next appointment, and then the nausea should hopefully start to calm down shortly after. When you've been feeling a bit rough in first tri, 2nd tri feels amazing


----------



## Ganton

Sorry Ruby, I didn't mean to ignore you, I didn't see your message from this morning. My tww is going well so far, no symptoms but then I'm not particularly looking for any at the moment. 

I hope all is ok with you.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I've got an idea: How about Ganton and Squirrel don't get to test until I ovulate. That'll be somewhere between 12-14 dpo for Ganton and 13-15 dpo for Squirrel. That sounds fair, right? :haha::winkwink:


----------



## ruby83

Hahah I like that idea Spiffy but I have a feeling the ladies will not be able to hold out! 

Chrissy: try not to stress, there is more chance of things going well than not. But it is hard when you know people who have miscarried. You will no doubt feel more reassured after your app xx


----------



## Ganton

Well, I'm aiming to wait until at least 13dpo so we could go with that idea, Spiffy. I doubt I'll be able out much longer than that though, unless AF arrives of course.


----------



## squirrel.

Haha, I like the idea spiffy, but my luteal phase is only 11days long, so unless I test on 11dpo at the latest, I won't get to test. If my luteal phase lasts 15 days then I will be pretty excited :haha:

I'm holding out for the evening of 11dpo as that's when we get back from the coast. I will be desperate to test then!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha, sorry Squirrel, I forget not everyone has a luteal phase as long as mine. :dohh: If you can wait until 11 dpo, that will be awesome. You're almost halfway there already! :flower:

Ganton, if you can hold out until 13 dpo, I'll already be in complete awe of you, since that's way past when I cave and test. :winkwink:

Chrissy, try not to worry. Your chances of miscarrying at this point are very low. :hugs:

As for me, CD 4...not much going on.:coffee:


----------



## squirrel.

7dpo here and no symptoms. Really feeling out, but at least I haven't tested yet :) and will try not to tomorrow when we are home.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I hate it when that happens, Squirrel. I always feel totally optimistic around 5 dpo, and then by 7 or 8 dpo, I feel out, even though its so early still. Try to hold out with testing tomorrow or if you can!


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, still super early! I felt out as well on the cycle I got my BFP. I had heaps of "symptoms" when I got by BFN! Go figure :wacko:


----------



## Ganton

Hey squirrel, did you manage not to test this morning? I hope you enjoy the next part of your holiday. 

Ruby, I vaguely remember that that's how I felt when I got my BFP with DS1. After months if being convinced that I was pregnant every cycle, I felt nothing on my BFP cycle. I'm feeling pretty chilled about it all this cycle too so I hope that's a sign. 

Spiffy, any sign of approaching ovulation for you? I'm still waiting for you so that I can test!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha, I'm starting to see the first signs of fertility today, and that seems to suggest early ovulation again this month, since I only CD 7 right now. I sure hope I O on CD 12 again, because its nice not to have to wait so long. :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Yay for possible O signs spiffy. I agree, a 12 day wait is lovely. I had that my successful cycle with my daughter as I'd been taking soy isoflavones to bring on ovulation (it was on CD21 before that and very irregular). I have now given up breastfeeding (as of two days ago) so I will take soy again next cycle. I'm very sure this isn't my cycle. I am currently ovulating around CD25, which is just way too late for me!!

Thabks Ruby. I remember your lack of symptoms. I hope that's a good sign for me, but I really am not feeling this cycle.

Ganton - me and willpower, sheesh! No I didn't :haha: I tested this morning with FRER and got a negative. I should have known better. We leave later today for the Coast and will not take any tests with me, so I won't be able to test till we get back the evening of 11dpo.

So I'm either 9, 8 or 7dpo today and only getting occasional sharp twinges in sides of breasts near armpits (which I'm attributing to giving up breastfeeding and normal post-o feelings) and also occasional uterine and ovarian cramping/twinges. I am peeing more frequently, but I remember this from the last time I gave up breastfeeding, so that's not a symptom either. 

Now I just need to go away and try to ignore the 1.5WW while we're at the beach. I'm going to make it my mission to finish my book rather than reach for my phone over the next few days!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry about the BFN Squirrel. :( I'm glad you'll be away from your tests for a while so you can just enjoy your vacation and not worry about the TWW. :flower:

I'm not sure what's going on with me this cycle. So my usual AF (since having my last DS) is two days of bleeding and then one or two days of spotting. This month, though, I had two days of bleeding, then on the third day it was pretty much gone, then it started up with red bleeding again on the fourth day and fifth day, gone the sixth day, then a few tiny red spots on the seventh day, and then some pale pink spotting today on the eighth day. This is so bizarre!


----------



## ruby83

Ganton: relaxed is good! There is way to much stress when ttc! Good luck x

Squirrel: very jealous of you again! I want to go to a beach! Still cold here but slowly getting a little warmer. 

We have a holiday booked for 18th Sep to Hamilton Island which is in the Great Barrier Reef- can't wait! There are no cars on the whole island, just golf buggies! Will be fun to have a relaxing break. Just a pity there will be no cocktails for me!

Spiffy: thats annoying. It happened to me one month when ttc and I put it down to taking evening primrose oil (which I was taking for EWCM), once I stopped the spotting stopped. Strange how our periods can be normal and regular then mess with our heads when we are ttc! :wacko:


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy how annoying with your on and off spotting!! Have you taken a hpt? Small chance it could be weird bleeding due to pregnancy. Hope it stops soon for you!

Ruby our beach doesn't sound nearly as exotic as that :) we're in a place called Sandbanks, which is a little spit of land between a natural harbour and the sea. My parents in law have a beautiful flat that has balconies on both sides, one on the hRbour and one on the sea. Lovely! But it's only 20 degrees c and cloudy. Very British summer!!!

Possibly 10dpo today, or maybe less, and no symptoms again. Not feeling this at all! Big sore throat today. Have had this lots in the TWW, so don't count it as a sign. Just looking ahead to my next cycle now. Soy isoflavones are ordered, I've started a new diet (lost 4kg already in 3 weeks just by cutting out the enormous amounts of snacks I was eating!, only got another 3kg left), I've bought some new running gear and we have a return weekend booked here where I would like to drink in a few weeks ;) so really, I won't be too bummed out when this cycle inevitably fails.

Good news, the little shop here only sells clearly blue digitalis so not tempted to buy new tests :haha: I did a sneaky look behind the counted yesterday when I was buying supplies.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I had that same thought so I took a cheapie and it was a BFN, so I guess just a weird AF. But CD 9 now, so ovulation can't be too far away! I'm trying not to get my hopes up this cycle, but its hard not to, since it's the "magical" fourth month. :dohh:

Ruby and Squirrel, your vacations sound awesome! I'm jealous. :flower: In a few weeks we're going up to Park City (where they hold the Sundance Film Festival, if you're familiar with that) and we'll be staying in a big house with my DH's family for the weekend. It should be fun, but it's no beach. ;)


----------



## Ganton

Spiffy, I'm so sorry, I've failed on out deal! Just tested but BFN. Boooo!!

I'm getting some really strong stretching / pulling feelings across my lower abdomen and it pulled really badly when I just sneezed. I have no idea what that's about.

I haven't had a summer holiday, but have just booked a weekend away to disneyland paris just before Christmas  I'm very excited now that's it all booked.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha, Ganton, it's okay. I'm not sure when I'll O anyway. This cycle has been weird, and I still barely have any EWCM, so I'm starting to think I won't be Oing on CD 12 this time. But that pulling feeling sounds very promising! I remember feeling that in early pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

Thanks, Spiffy, I remember this exact feeling in my previous pregnancies too, but thought it was much later. It feels more like round ligament pain, when things start to stretch. Despite my BFN yesterday, I've started to feel quite positive about this cycle, but I'm worried that I'll be really disappointed if it doesn't work out. I've woken up feeling a bit nauseous this morning. Surely it's too early to be pregnsncy related, so I think I'm just imagining it because I'm hoping I am pregnant. This TTC lark is a bit crazy.

Sorry that your cycle's a bit wonky this time. I hope it sorts itself out soon and you get a clear ovulation. 

Squirrel, are you back from holiday today? Are you going to test again?


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy sorry to hear your cycle is acting crazy. I hope you get ewcm soon and ovulation comes sooner rather than later. I know how hard it is having unpredictable ovulation and how frustrating it is waiting for it!!

Ganton - you're around 9dpo right? It is a bit early, but if you implanted early and your body is sensitive to hCG then you might feel nausea this soon. Also apparently the crampy early pregnancy feelings happen stronger with each pregnancy, so you could be feeling it already. Fingers crossed these are good signs for you!

Yep, we're going back to London this evening after the kids have had their dinner. It's only a 2.5 hour drive, but we're hoping they'll sleep the whole way as after driving back from The south of France just a few days ago, they're a bit tired of being in the car! I can't blame them, so am I. 

I'm debating whether to test or not. I'm confident it will be negative and don't want to see another BFN. Also at max I am 11dpo, but it's also likely I'm 10 or 9dpo. 9dpo is too early for me, I've never had a test turn positive that early. I don't know what to do. In all likelihood I'll at least do a cheapy. I wish I knew what dpo I was. If I'm 11dpo or 9dpo then my chances aren't too bad, but if I'm 10dpo then I really don't have much chance.

If I'm 11dpo: 4 days before, 3 days before and 2 days before.
If I'm 10dpo: 5 days before, 4 days before, 3 days before, the day after
If I'm 9dpo: 6 days before, 5 days before, 4 days before, on the day and the day after 

None of those chances are great, but if I'm 10dpo then I really don't like those odds. The others are marginally okay.


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, hope you are all well!

Ganton and Spiffy: both your trips sound lovely! It is nice to get away! We have also booked a week at a local beach in January for my birthday and last holiday before baby is born. My DS loves the beach! 

Ganton: your signs sound promising! Good luck!

Spiffy: Hope you ovulate soon so you don't have to wait much longer!

Squirrel: Hold out testing for a day or 2. It sucks seeing BFN and it is still early regardless of which day you ovulated. You chances sound good! Lots of sperm would have been there to meet the egg and you only need one! I have everything crossed for you! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## squirrel.

My worry with that is that AF is due tomorrow if I'm 11dpo and I want to fit in at least one test before she arrives, I do like the excitement of it :blush:


----------



## Ganton

I still think your chances are good, squirrel. Not having your hopes too much is probably good, but I wouldn't dismiss this cycle yet. I can understand you wanting to test before AF has the opportunity to show up so I hope it's good news tonight. I hope you have a good drive back from the beach too.

Ruby, I can't believe you're 9 weeks already. It probably doesn't feel it for you, but that seems to be going so quickly.

I hope the symptoms I'm having are pregnancy related, but then again I'm worried about how bad morning sickness could get if this is it kicking in already! Every symptom got worse with DS2 compared to DS1, such as nausea (but never actually vomiting), after pains, tingling let down and thirst when breastfeeding, so I'd be expecting another hike in symptoms with no.3.

I promised myself I'd wait another few days, but if this nausea continues, I think I'll test again in the morning.


----------



## squirrel.

Ooh I'd be excited to see your test Ganton, it sounds promising! Are you still feeling nauseous.

I have what I suspect are pre-AF symptoms this afternoon :( weird dull cramps and heavy tender burning sensations in breasts. I knew it was coming, but feel pretty sad about it either way.

Oh well, I just bought soy to try and renewed my fertility friend membership for three more months, so I'm well prepped for next cycle. I really didn't think it would take us more than 5 months to conceive this time with how quickly it happened last time. I think it's down do obviously our bad timing with Nick not being around on the right days, but it's also down to how badly he treats his body I think :( he eats well and exercises regularly, so he's physically in good shape and fit, but he's a musician and heavy drinking, smoking and occasional drug use are all a part of it in his folky circle. That can't be doing good things to his sperm, nor the copious amounts of coffee he drinks. 

Ugh. Cramps getting worse, only in my ovary. Surely I'm not going to be punished by early AF as well?

I have wasted and squandered my relatively child free day of relaxation (Nick has been with kids a lot of today) on obsessing over TTC and trolling B&B. Ah! I just feel so down!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I'm excited to see a test!

Squirrel, I hope those cramps are just early pregnancy cramps! But if not, it sounds like at least you're prepared. :hugs:

Ruby, I agree, your pregnancy seems to be going fast to me!

As for me, nothing is happening! My cervix is still pretty closed and I've got no cm. At this point in my last few cycles, I was practically swimming in EWCM! What the heck, body? :growlmad:


----------



## Chrissy05

Spiffy... I really hope your cycle is just playing tricks on you and that you'll ovulate really soon. 

Ganton... both your chart and your symptoms sound promising. I'm looking forward to your next test. 

Squirrel... I know you think that your odds may not have been the best, but I'm still hopeful for you. Since you went and renewed your fertility friend account for another 3 months, wouldn't murphy's law say that now you won't need it?

Ruby... how are you feeling? 

Asf, fatigue has reached new heights the past few days, which is just making me feel rather crummy. I'm still battling nausea though I only occasionally throw up. Thankfully sparkling water and a bit of lemon are very helpful in that department, as in ginger tea. 9 weeks already... only 1 more until my next Dr.s appointment!


----------



## Ganton

Chrissy, it's sounds like your pregnancy is progressin well. I know the nausea and fatigue are hard work but hopefully you'll be over the worst very soon.

Spiffy, I think TTC really messes with our cycles. It's hard to be chilled out about it but the more stressed we get, the more it messes with timing it seems. I hope you get some good ovulation signs soon.

Squirrel, I hope those cramps aren't what you fear they are. Are you still planning to test this evening when you get home?

Ruby, I hope you're still doing well.

Afm, my nausea faded off around lunch time so I tried to put the idea that I could be pregnant out of my mind. But then it crept back on me through the afternoon, so I decided to test again when I got home. There was certainly no line within the time limit, but I think there's something there now that it's fully dried. It's hard to see when it's on a solid surface, but if I hold it in front of a light I can see some sort of shadow. I'm trying not to read anything in to it but I'll upload a photo anyway. I think I've worked out how to upload from my phone but I'll have to do it when I get back from the gym as my reception isn't good enough here.


----------



## Ganton

Well, I think I've added a photo but I have no idea if this will work. It doesn't really matter if it doesn't work as there's nothing to see at the moment, but it'd be good to test it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I definitely see the line you're talking about! I hope it gets darker and turns into a legit BFP! :flower:


----------



## Ganton

Thanks Spiffy. I hope so too. I can't explain it but I feel pregnant so I'm worried that I'm just seeing things.


----------



## squirrel.

BFN :'( on a cheapie and an FRER. I could only be 9dpo, but I'm not going to trick myself. I knew I was out from the start. It's just not fair that my husband is away when I ovulate!!


----------



## Ganton

I've just replied to your post on the other thread, but sorry again about the BFN. Fingers crossed for us both for the next few days.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, so sorry about the BFN. :( I really, really hope your DH is around more for ovulation next month. :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Another BFN this morning on an FRER and a cheapie. At the latest I could be 10dpo, which to be fair, last time I got pregnant I got a BFN on an FRER on the morning of 10dpo, but a positive cheapie in the evening that was so faint it wouldn't have been there 12 hours earlier. BUT, these are the things I tell myself when I am trying to scrabble the last bit of hope, when really, I should just let this cycle go with dignity.

I am looking ahead to next cycle. My Soy Isoflavones are sitting on the kitchen table waiting for CD2, which I think will be Saturday/Sunday. Period doesn't feel like it's coming today, so maybe tomorrow or Saturday. I have my schedule: 100, 100, 150, 150 and 200. Hopefully that should bring on earlier ovulation and I won't have to wait nearly a month to ovulate again. 

You guys have bee so supportive. Ganton I still have my fingers hugely crossed for you!!! And Spiffy I hope you ovulate soon and catch that egg! I'm going to take a break from B&B for a bit until ovulation looks like she's rearing her head again. I have to for my sanity! I will pop in to see how your testing is going Ganton!! Good luck!


----------



## Ganton

So sorry, squirrel. Best of luck for the next cycle. Breastfeeding definitely still messed up my cycles for the first few attempts, so I hope the fact that you have now stopped will help your chances next month.

As for me, still feeling a bit off this morning and temp went up slightly, so took another test. This was taken just before the 10 minute mark:


----------



## Ganton

Oops, here's the picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Ganton

And this was at 30 minutes. Well outside the time limit but I don't know if it's still worth noting?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, hope you are all well! I agree my pregnancy is progressing quickly. I think with a toddler and being busy I have less time/ energy to obsess over it like I did with DS. Feeling good, tired and hungry all the time but cant complain!

Chrissy: I hope you start to feel better soon xxx

Ganton: Your signs sound very promising! With my DS I remember sitting on the couch and feeling nausous at 12dpo. I rushed to the shops, got a test and got my BFP. So nausea was an early sign for me with DS! Sorry i am not familiar wiht those tests but I see a very clear line in the 30 min pic! Get a FRER! Good luck sweets xxx

Spiffy: I hope you body gets itself sorted and you ovulate soon! xxx

Squirrel: Sorry about your BFN. I know you got early BFP with your other children but I think you are still in. I know its hard but try not to give up hope! Must be frustrating wiht your hubby being away lots and his lifestyle is probably not the best for the sperms. Not sure if you have them in London but I got my hubby on Menevit- vitamins that improve sperm health. We used them for both pregnancies so can't hurt. May counteract some of the naughty habits he has. Take care xx


----------



## squirrel.

Ganton that is more thN an evap! That is a BFP!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## squirrel.

Ladies!!!!!!!


THIS IS IT!!!

I have the same line on five tests - FRER, 2 clearblue plus, a cheapie and a superdrug test. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The lines are much clearer in real life, I just tweaked for the photos. PLEASE be sticky!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4091.jpg
File size: 209.1 KB
Views: 20









IMG_4094.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ahhhhh!!!! How exciting!!! Ganton and Squirrel, those are both BFPs! :happydance::happydance::happydance: How awesome to come on here this morning and see such awesome news! :D

Ganton, don't worry, I can see your line at the 10 minute mark. :)

Squirrel, and you were totally counting yourself out! :winkwink: Bought the subscription to Fertility Friend and everything! :rofl:


----------



## squirrel.

Thank you :D I know, I feel so foolish now spending money on the subscription and the soy. I should have just waited. I was just really keen to be proactive about next cycle as I was feeling so down. Still very shaken, but the lines have dried darker and are definitely there. I also feel very strange, not like pre-AF. I aching bbs, dizziness, gone off my food (like I always do in first tri) and just very hot and bothered. The last few days those cramps were definitely in my ovaries, not uterus, so maybe corpus luteum causing me trouble? It's making me excited that both ovaries were twinging. Double ovulation? :haha: I wish!

Ganton have you tested again? I am so sure you have a BFP there. Evaps do not look like that and I can see it at the 10 minute mark too. I think I ovulated the same day as you in the end by the way bump buddy :wave:

Spiffy next is you, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you that this is your cycle!!!


----------



## Ganton

Wow, massive congrats Squirrel. They're fab lines. They're looking better than mine at the moment but I'm still hopeful that this is a good start for me. I was going to try to wait until tomorrow but I think I'll getting when I get home. I haven't told hubby yet but I will if I get a decent line in the time limit this evening.

So exciting to be bump buddies 

Come on Spiffy, we just need you to join us now. I'm rooting for you x


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy if you join us we'll all be due in May! I have everything crossed!!! As you say, fourth cycle was the charm right the last few times?

Ganton I just started a May thread in the baby groups forum and at the moment it's just me on my lonesome :) come join me!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. I hope I get to join you!

CD 11 here (only one day before I ovulated last cycle), and still no cm at all! Plus, my cervix feels hard, not at all like it does when I'm fertile. I'm starting to wonder if maybe I ovulated during my period when I had that break with no bleeding, because I did check my cervix then, and it was extremely high. I know it's not very probable, but I took my temperature earlier today out of curiosity, and it's pretty high (99.9 F or 37.7 C), which is usually only the case when I've already ovulated. But most likely I'll just ovulate late this month. So annoying! :wacko:


----------



## Ganton

So, here we go. I decided to use one of my morrisons tests which I thought were highly sensitive ones, but I turns out they're 15mlU. They say to wait 3 minutes for a result and discard after 15 minutes. I could see a hint of something after 3 minutes but came back at 8 minutes and took this picture.

Based on my ovulation date, I'm due on 1st may, but my LMP says 29th April. I've been dates forward from my estimated dates by 2-3 days in both of my other pregnancies so I'm expecting that I'd end up with a late April due date officially. However, I'll join you in the May group, Squirrel, as I know that's be my real due date and all the April ladies would be way ahead by now. I'll still hang around in here though until Spiffy is ready to join us too though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Spiffynoodles

No questioning that, Ganton! :bfp:


----------



## Ganton

Thanks, Spiffy. Now I just need to work out how to tell hubby that I've been secretly testing for 2 days and am in fact pregnant it seems  I told him last night that I'd been feeling a bit queasy and was therefore hopeful this month, so he probably won't be too shocked.


----------



## squirrel.

Amazing BFP Ganton!!!


----------



## ruby83

Ahhh I just woke up and checked on here for an update and 2 clear BFP's!!!!!! Congrats Squirrel and Ganton!!!!! :happydance::happydance: So excited for you both!

Spiffy you are next! I know it! :hugs:

Now I am jealous! I want to join the May group too :cry:

How exciting!


----------



## Ganton

Thanks Ruby. I'd be worried if you were still pregnant in May, so you're probably better off where you are  we can still hang around here though to keep up with how everyone is doing, if spiffy doesn't mind.


----------



## squirrel.

I have every hope Spiffy will be joining us very soon.

Very worried this morning, my FRER is no darker than yesterday afternoon's. I have seen multiple times where women have more success with SMU than FMU with FRER and that often women experience the same thing I am, but that doesn't make me feel much better. I feel silly, like I've tempted fate by being so happy so soon. How can I expect to have three children and not once have a chemical pregnancy or a miscarriage?


----------



## Ganton

I feel the same as you, Squirrel. I feel so lucky to have conceived relatively quickly three times (5th, 1st and 3rd attempt with each one) and have no issues with pregnancies, but I wonder if my luck will run out. My IC this morning definitely has a line but is no darker, but I keep looking back to my progression with DS2 and reminding myself that there was hardly any progression and then it suddenly got much darker on the 6th day if testing. I think the hormone levels must be so close to the limit of detection at the moment that any slight variances in the urine concentration etc have an impact on the line. We just need to try to relax for a few days and hope for a much stronger result by early next week maybe. Don't forget, we've bit even hit the point of AF being late yet so it's very early still.


----------



## ruby83

Try not to stress ladies! It is still very early days- some people wouldn't have even got a BFP yet! When are you both going to doctor to get blood work? That is a lot more reliable for the progression than trying to see a test line get darker! Might be reassuring for you too. :thumbup:

Spiffy: any sign of ovulation??


----------



## Ganton

We don't get blood work over here, Ruby. The first proper confirmation we get is the 12 week scan. The midwife doesn't even do a urine pregnancy test, they just take our work for it.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks guys, I do still worry though! I just did a clearblue plus again and it was darker than yesterday's. I'm just going to leave it now till tomorrow morning when I'll test again. Too much stress!! How I can go from feeling so deliriously happy to so incredibly scared and worried so quickly is crazy!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel and Ganton, try not to worry! :hugs: If it makes you feel any better, the lines you've gotten are already darker than the ones I had on my chemical cycles. :hugs:

And yes, I'd love it if you ladies stuck around, because I want to know how your pregnancies are progressing. :flower:

As for me, I'm CD 12 now, and STILL no EWCM and cervix is still not in a fertile position! The latest ovulation I've had in the past 10 cycles since having DS2 was CD 15, and even on that cycle I had plenty of EWCM by CD 12. :shrug:


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry to hear ovulation is playing tricks with you Spiffy. I hope you start to get ewcm soon.

Thanks for your reassurance, but I really do now think this might be a chemical. I had the tiniest tiniest amount of pink tinged cm just now. I felt my cervix and there isn't any more pink, but with my tests not really being much darker, I just have this sinking sinking feeling.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know there's no use in telling you not to worry, because that's what we mama's do best, but I had spotting early on with my DD, and she was perfectly fine. The pink is most likely from implantation bleeding. As long as it's not AF-type bleeding, and you don't have horrible cramps, you're probably okay. :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy: I hope you body decides to ovulate soon! Hanging out for the update that you are 1dpo! xxx

Squirrel: so sorry to hear you are feeling like that. I have heard a lot that light bleeding is quite common in early pregnancy, even though we always think the worst! I will say a prayer for you and bub xxx 

Ganton: That sucks you guys don't get confirmation until 12 weeks! Talk about stressful! We get bloods (often 2 lots 48 hours apart), a dating scan around 8-10 weeks and then 12 week ultrasound. I even want more than that! My OB said if I stress too much I can come in before 12 week scan and she will scan me in her rooms (not feeling too stressed at the moment). I am going private, not sure if it is different in the public system.

Hugs to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, the OB I was with for my first pregnancy didn't give me a scan until the 20 week anatomy scan! Talk about a long wait! The OB I've had with my boys doesn't see me until 12 weeks, but at least she does a quick scan in her office at that point.

Squirrel, keep us updated. I'm praying that your little bean snuggles in tight. :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks for your support ladies. Still in limbo. My clearblue plus is much the same, possibly a smidgen darker, but not dark enough. However, my superdrug test is noticeably darker from yesterday. So hCG must be rising minutely (superdrug tests are very sensitive apparently), but probably not rising as they should otherwise the clearblue tests would have got darker over nearly two days. Still no more pink cm when I feel cervix. I wish I wasn't in such limbo. This is killing me. Has the pregnancy stuck or not? I'm not going to test for the rest if today. This is costing me a fortune and is running my heart through a wringer. I have one digital conception indicator test left that I am going to save for Monday. If I can, I won't test tomorrow either. So either AF will finally come proving this was a chemical or Monday will come and I'll test. Then if that's a BFN (I love the simplicity of digitals) then I won't know what's going on. I worry I'm just being dramatic and everything's fine, but I just can't ignore this gut feeling.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm so sorry you're going through this. It's awful not knowing. :nope: The fact that your tests are getting darker is great, and if you think about it, they really wouldn't be getting too much darker this early, because your levels would be so low, that even if they double, it still won't be that high. I think you've got a good plan for the next few days, and hopefully you can relax a little once you see your digital come up as "pregnant". :hugs:

As for me, CD 13 and I'm really starting to wonder if I ovulated at the end of my period, because if I didn't know what cycle day I was on, I would swear I was in the TWW. My cm is creamy, my cervix is hard and closed, and my temps are high. This is why I can sympathize with you Squirrel...I hate not knowing!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks spiffy, feeling a bit better now. Still no sign of AF and my FRER this afternoon was marginally darker. My ICs were also darker this afternoon. So I've got my fingers crossed that all is well. I hope!!

Sorry to hear you're in such limbo as well! I suppose if it was during AF then no chance you caught the egg? But you did have a break halfway through right?


----------



## Ganton

Spiffy, I'm sorry to hear that you still don't have any sure signs of ovulation. Like squirrel asked, is there any chance you could have caught the egg if ovulation was straight after AF? I hope you get some clarity soon.

Ruby, where abouts do you live? Does your private insurance fully cover your pregnancy and birth, or do you have to pay some of the costs yourself? I have private healthcare but it specifically excludes anything to do with pregnancy. I'm lucky though that my community midwives and local L&D ward have been fab with my first 2 pregnancies. 

Squirrel, I'm glad you're feeling happier about things this evening. I still feel in limbo though. After my completely duff test this morning, my next test was positive but no darker than yesterday's. I know I gave similar advice to you as Spiffy has re levels being so low, but I'm struggling to take my own advice at the moment. I can't help worrying about what it could mean. My temp is still nice and high, but I've had very little nausea today which has worried me. The optimistic side of me says that it could be because it's the weekend so I'm more distracted with activities and can eat/drink whenever I want to, but what if it's a bad sign!?! I only have 3 tests left, so I need to use them sparingly!


----------



## Ganton

Something else I meant to mention is that I'm feeling a bit emotional this evening. I'm not particularly happy or sad, just feel like I could cry about anything quite easily. I do remember crying quite a lot in my other pregnancies, so maybe this is a good thing. Haha &#128514;


----------



## squirrel.

Oh I've been crying at everything!! Watching frozen earlier with my kids and I was bawling even though I've seen it a dozen or so times before. And not just at the sad bits, but the happy songs too!! 

Sorry you're worried ganton. My tests were like that yesterday, the same as the day before and it's only today, well this afternoon, that they've started to go a bit darker. Not dark enough for me to feel out the woods though and I am still a bit worried about all this going wrong! 

I have much the same symptoms and that's just sore bbs that comes and goes. They feel unlike AF pains though, as they feel almost like they're mildly burning... If that makes any sense! I don't think I had this with my other two.


----------



## ruby83

Hi Ladies!

Spiffy: Wow waiting until 20 weeks for a scan would have been torture! Sorry to hear your body is messing around with you this cycle! Have you been DTD anyway just in case? So hard not knowing what is going on :hugs:

Squirrel: Your symptoms sound positive and its great your test have become darker! I hope your little bean is sticky! xxx

Ganton: I hope your little bean is sticky too! Take care of yourself xxx
I live in Australia and I wish my private health cover covered everything but unfortunately it covers all pregnancy related things in a private hospital- including my hubby staying, anaesthetist, ultrasounds, my little boy being in special care etc. All my private OB app's come out of my pocket- ends up costing just under $6000 which is heaps! I know a lot of people that are so happy with the public system but after my DS coming early and the quality of care I received I really wanted to go private again. with my DS i was in hospital for 2 weeks, then my son was in hospital for another 2 weeks so I feel it was worth it.

Enjoy your weekend ladies xxxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, glad to hear that you're feeling a bit more optimistic. :flower:

Ganton, the need to cry for no reason is a great sign that those hormones are doing what they should!

I had a bit or cramping and a tiny bit of spotting on CD 7, so if that's when I ovulated, there's a chance, because we DTD the day before. (I wouldn't have called that much of a chance, except Squirrel, you've proven that timing doesn't always have to be perfect :winkwink:). But if I haven't ovulated yet, we're still okay, because we've been BDing at least every other day. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> Squirrel, glad to hear that you're feeling a bit more optimistic. :flower:
> 
> Ganton, the need to cry for no reason is a great sign that those hormones are doing what they should!
> 
> I had a bit or cramping and a tiny bit of spotting on CD 7, so if that's when I ovulated, there's a chance, because we DTD the day before. (I wouldn't have called that much of a chance, except Squirrel, you've proven that timing doesn't always have to be perfect :winkwink:). But if I haven't ovulated yet, we're still okay, because we've been BDing at least every other day. :flower:

Looks like you have it covered Spiffy! CD7 would be a pretty early ovulation so I think it is still coming. Keep at your BDing for a bit longer :winkwink:


----------



## Chrissy05

EEEEE!!! Yay and congrats to Ganton and Squirrel! Super exciting news! Yay for :bfp:

Btw... the title of this thread should be 6 BFPs, not 5... it never got updated for mine.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Chrissy. I thought you were in that number. Twinmummy, Ruby, you, ganton and me. Did I miss someone? I really am that scatterbrained!


----------



## squirrel.

I got this just now. I actually cried with relief. I know I'm not out the woods yet, but I'm going to stop testing now and call my gp tomorrow. This test said not pregnant the last few days.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww... you gotta love seeing that clearblue digital reading. I know I kept mine until later because I really wanted to see the 3+ weeks... It's a great little bit of encouragement after having a chemical. 

6 would be: Twinmummy, wwchix, ruby, me, ganton, you!


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel that is great news! Yay! :happydance: Good idea to go see a doctor rather than continuing to test and making yourself go crazy! Can you get an early private scan? I am so happy for you! Wow 3 babies for you soon- imagine if you get your wish and have twins! xxx

Make sure you guys keep checking in on this thread! I want to keep updated with how everyone is going! I have hardly been on the March thread to be honest, way too many people to keep up with! I was a part of a small group for #2 babies born in March but it has gone very quiet lately :-(

Ganton: how are your symptoms going? :hugs:

Spiffy: how are you holding up? :hugs:

Chrissy: are you starting to feel better? Not too long left for us until 2nd trimester :happydance:


----------



## Ganton

Congrats on the positive digi, Squirrel. I still can't decide whether to buy any myself or whether it will just stress me out. Day by day, my lines don't seem much darker, but when I compare today's to one from 3 days a go, there is a difference, so I'm hoping it's just normal to have low numbers at this stage. I'd be more worried if there's no significant change in a week. My temp is still high and AF is officially a day late with no signs of her at all, so that's good.

I'll definitely keep checking in here, as I also find the really big threads a bit overwhelming and hard to keep up with.


----------



## Ganton

I caved and bought a CB when I was in the village this morning. According to my dates, I'm 4w1d and I've just had a result saying "pregnant, 2-3". I know nothing's ever guaranteed but I'm feeling much happier about things for now


----------



## squirrel.

Great news ganton!! Congrats!!

I forgot to update this thread. I had a chemical :( bleeding started today and the digital is saying not pregnant again. Very sad, but was expecting it. I'm going to start taking soy tomorrow on CD2, so hopefully this will be my cycle. It was when I took soy with my daughter. I also hope I will ovulate as soon as I did then on CD12.


----------



## Ganton

Thanks Squirrel. It's sad that we're not bump buddies any more. Obviously, I'm still hoping for the best for my little bean, but I really hope you're not far behind me in our journey to baby no.3.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm so, so, sorry. :( :cry: I really hope this next month is when you get your sticky baby. :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks :) I hope so too. Apparently you're more fertile after a chemical or a miscarriage. Don't see how, but so says doctor Google :haha: I'll be okay. I really didn't believe it was happening anyway when my tests didn't progress as quickly as they should. Going to start taking soy tomorrow, so looking forward to that having an impact.

Ganton I really hope you have a happy and healthy nine months. The 2-3 weeks sounds very promising!


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww Squirrel, I'm sooooo so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your sticky bean very soon. :hugs: 

As for being more fertile after a chemical, I don't know if it's true or not, but it worked for me. Hopefully for you as well.


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, I am so sorry to hear of your loss! Big hugs! :hugs: Take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## ruby83

Ganton said:


> I caved and bought a CB when I was in the village this morning. According to my dates, I'm 4w1d and I've just had a result saying "pregnant, 2-3". I know nothing's ever guaranteed but I'm feeling much happier about things for now

That is great news! Congrats xxx


----------



## Ganton

Thanks Ruby. I went to refer myself to the midwife this morning, so it feels a bit more official now.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, how are you feeling? :hugs:

Ganton, I'm glad things are feeling more real for you now. :flower: Any symptoms?

As for me, I *think* I might be finally entering my fertile phase! CD 16 right now, so I'm guessing I'll probably O around Friday or Saturday. Hopefully this late ovulation means I've got a super good egg lined up! And Squirrel, if you O early this cycle, and we both catch the egg, we'll be pretty close with our due dates. :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Doing a bit better today Spiffy. It still hurts, but I am very thankful it happened so soon, rather than later as a proper miscarriage. I took my first soy today and am really hopeful this will be my cycle to have a sticky baby. 

Been pondering the difference between semantics. Is it a chemical pregnancy if you get positive tests for 4 days with a digital saying pregnant, as surely hCG levels must be high enough then that the baby has implanted. So is it a failure to implant or a miscarriage because something was genetically wrong... it doesn't matter, but my mind is dwelling on it. It's gone now either way, so I don't know why I'm thinking about it...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

A chemical pregnancy means that your baby implanted (thus the positive pregnancy test) but that the pregnancy was only detectable chemically (HCG) and not detectable on an ultrasound. As soon as baby is big enough to be seen on an ultrasound, it's called an early miscarriage instead of a chemical pregnancy. 

But a chemical is still a miscarriage, and it's perfectly normal to think about that baby and to mourn the loss. :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, I feel for you :hugs:. I am hoping and praying that you get your sticky bean this cycle! Do something nice for yourself, you deserve it! How is your hubby taking it? I hope he is around for support xxx

Spiffy: Yay, at last you will soon be in the tww! I have everything crossed for you! xx

Ganton: Exciting times ahead! Happy and healthy 9 months for you and bub! :flower:


----------



## Ganton

Hey. I just wanted to pop in here and see how everyone is getting on.

Spiffy, any further fertile signs for you?

Squirrel, how are you feeling? The explanation of the difference between a chemical and a miscarriage that I'd looked up is exactly as spiffy described. Just because it's not clinically a miscarriage though doesn't mean it hurts any less. I've still got my fingers crossed that everything works out for you this cycle x

Chrissy and Ruby, you're getting on for 2nd trimester already and hopefully the easing off of any sickness you may have had.

As for me, not much to report here but that's a good thing at the moment. Still can't face food until about 11am every day, but now that I've accepted that, the nausea is very manageable at the moment. I'm still worried that something will go wrong, but I have no worrying symptoms to base that on so I'm trying to just relax. I think the constant testing was stressing me out so I've not tested since Monday.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, it turns out the EWCM that I thought I had the other day was just...uh "leftovers" from DTD. :blush: Currently still having creamy cm and a closed cervix, so definitely not fertile right now. DH and I have been DTD every other day since CD 6, so I think we're covered in case I missed ovulation, though I don't think I have. I'm CD 18 now, and the latest I've ever ovulated (since I started tracking cycles 5 years ago) was CD 17, so this is really weird for me. So I guess we'll just keep DTD and I'll take pregnancy tests every so often until I get a BFP or AF.


----------



## ruby83

Ganton: I think we all feel that way in early pregnancy! It is such a worrying time! So funny, we stress about DTD enough, stress in the tww, stress when we get a BFP! ARGHH! Try and enjoy it, keep busy and hopefully the first trimester will fly! xxx

Spiffy: Sounds strange. Particularly because you know your body so well. I never checked my cervix, but I couldn't have relied on my cm as I never really had much/ any ewcm around ovulation. I hope you get confirmation of O soon, or better still just get a sneaky BFP when you test! :thumbup:

Squirrel: I hope you are feeling ok xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Tested today and got a beautiful evap. Grrr...

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/1440730365_zps59e0c73b.jpg


----------



## Ganton

Thanks Ruby. I think those first few days after a BFP are a particularly anxious time, but I'm definitely managing to start thinking about other things now and that's helping me to relax.

Spiffy, that's a pretty clear evap. How quickly did it show up? If you did ovulate straight after AF, then the start of a BFP is perfectly possible. I hope it is x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Two hours, so I'm pretty skeptical, although I'll certainly follow it up with another test just to make sure.


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies, thanks for thinking of me :hugs: I'm doing a lot better now. Not as sad anymore, just disappointed to be in the TTC game again. I'm sure we all know how tedious it is! I'm trying to distract myself with planning our renovated kitchen. Still 6 weeks left of works and my house is looking destroyed, so I feel a bit anxious about all of that! On my fourth day of soy and it's giving me twinging ovaries and sore breasts. Hope it's working its magic and giving me an amazing quality egg (or two :haha:) much earlier in my cycle than normal. 

Really glad that things are going well Ganton. When's your midwife appointment, or have you not heard yet?

Ruby, not long till your 12 week scan now! How exciting. That has really flown. I bet it hasn't for you, but I remember your BFP like it was yesterday!!

Spiffy, how frustrating that your ovulation is either delayed or happened without any obvious signs. I hope things become clear soon about what's going on.


----------



## Ganton

Tedious is a good word to describe TTC. There are just sick long period of times where you can't do anything towards trying, but it sounds like the soy is doing something so hopefully you won't have such a long wait until your fertile phase this month.

We're supposed to be havin some building work don't on our kitchen in January. Theoretically, it's only a 4 week job but I'm a bit worried about having it started then and still being in chaos when this little one is due. I hope your work gets finished soon, squirrel.

I handed in my self referral form on Tuesday to the GP reception and I had a call within 2 hours from the midwife. She sounded really excited for me which was lovely and asked me if I could wait until next Friday rather than today for my booking in appointment as she wasn't running the clinic this week but would be there next week. I wasn't too sure about her when I first met her but she grew on me with each appointment in my first pregnancy and now I really like seeing her. She did my antenatal and post natal care for both babies and I randomly saw her at the hospital when I was in labour with both my boys so I feel like she's a big part of my whole baby experience. So I'm looking forward to my appointment next week


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm glad to hear that you're feeling a little better, and hopeful the soy brings on ovulation sooner. Sounds like the home remodeling should help keep you occupied until then. :flower:

Ganton, that's great that you have a midwife you live. My first OB was not very good, but the one I had for both of the boys was excellent and I trust her, unlike my first OB.

So I'm planning on testing again today, but I can't seem to hold my pee long enough for a good sample! :blush: I'm really leaning towards thinking that I've already ovulated, because I'm having so many of my typical TWW symptoms. So we'll see.


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... I'm really glad to hear that you're feeling a bit better. It's so interesting how soy can have such a quick effect on the body. Yay for already feeling it. I wonder if soy in pill form is more effective than soy found in food. 

Spiffy... I hope you're right and that you're already in the TWW. I never checked my cervix either, do you find it a more reliable indicator than cm or other symptoms? I look forward to seeing your next test, and hopefully this time it won't be an evap. 

Ganton... Are you still checking your bbt (I was looking at your chart)? Does it help keep you calm or just cause more stress? Those first few weeks after the bfp are so stressful, I would think that tracking your bbt would just add to that. Granted, I say this and here I am 10 weeks in and I still am a bit nervous every time I wipe. Yay for having found a midwife you like, I think that's really important. 

Ruby... How are you feeling? When is your next ultrasound?

Afm, I saw my doctor this week and was a bit sad that we couldn't heart the hb with a doppler. Dr reassured me that at 10 weeks my odds were about 50-50 for hearing it, so it's nothing to worry about too much. Easier said than done of course. Other than that diclectin is my new buddy. Whereas I mostly only had nausea before, for the last week or so the vomiting has begun. When I'm at home it's not the end of the world and I can manage it, but school starts up again on Monday, and it will be much harder then. My first ultrasound is booked (12 week IPS testing) and I'm really looking forward to it. Since this is our first, DH sometimes has a hard time realising that this is really happening (even if we'd been trying for almost a year), so I really think this will be a game changer.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think checking my cervix is way more reliable than anything else because I'm so familiar with how it feels at each point in my cycle, so the cm just helps confirm what I already know from my cervix. But I've been checking it for four years now, so I have a lot if experience. I know it was much more confusing when I first started.

Chrissy, I'm sorry you couldn't hear the heartbeat yet, but that's great that you're getting so close to your 12 week scan. As for teaching with morning sickness, I don't envy you. I was teaching she I was pregnant with my first and was so grateful that I didn't have morning sickness.


----------



## Ganton

Aww, Chrissy, please try not to worry about the heartbeat. They don't even attempt to listen to it here until 16 weeks. A friend of mine recently went to her 16 week appointment and the midwife couldn't find a heartbeat. They sent her straight to hospital for a scan and baby was perfectly happy 

I'm really glad that I like my midwife. It's pure luck really as she just happens to be the NHS community midwife for my area and there's not much I could do about it if I didn't like her. She doesn't work on the maternity unit at my local hospital so would never actually deliver my baby.

I'm still checking my temperature, but mainly because I find it quite fascinating. I have no idea what it's supposed to do after getting a BFP so it's not really stressing me at the moment. I'm just amazed that I've gone through 15+ years of periods and not known that so many things in my body are following such a set pattern and that my temperature varies like that so predictably.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, here's my test today (I included an arrow, because the yellowness is so bad :blush:). This is after the time limit, but unlike yesterday's test, I could see a faint hint of something earlier, but it wouldn't show up in a picture.

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/8-28%20with%20arrow_zpsc3jwqp4t.jpg


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, I am seeing something just before the yellowness, even when I hide your arrow! Hope it is the start of a BFP! i saw it in your first test too! FX

Squirrel: I am glad you are feeling better! Renovations suck but so worth it when it is all finished and a great way to keep you busy! I hope the soy works its wonders! 

I actually agree that it feels like yesterday I got my BFP. I am not stressing nearly as much as with my DS. I am not even anxious that i am not having many symptoms anymore. My son and work is keeping me very busy!

Ganton: It is great you like your midwife! And yay for your upcoming appointment! xxx

Chrissy: Sorry you didn't get to hear the heartbeat! I am sure your little bean is doing fine! Does your OB not have a ultrasound machine in her rooms? I think I was about 14 weeks before the OB would use the doppler on me. What date is your 12 week scan? My next OB app is 7/9 and 12 week ultrasound 9/9. Can't wait! I know I will be stressed before it though! It is hard for the guys. My hubby told me after our son was born that he spent the entire 9 months stressing and didn't know if he could go through it all again with a second. Didn't help our son was early and spent 2 weeks in special care. I never knew he was so worried! I think we feel more in control as it is our body, especially as the pregnancy progresses and we feel movement etc. Take care :hugs:

I hope you lovely ladies enjoy your weekends! xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy I see it too. What if today were 8 or 9dpo, would it make sense that ovulation could have happened 9/10 days ago? Did you get any signs then?

Ganton it's lovely that you have a good relationship with your midwife. When I get pregnant again I don't want to go back and see my old midwife, she was awful!! I don't know how to get round that though.

Ruby it's great when it goes quickly :) I found that with my second. I was so busy with work and with my first, that the pregnancy flew by! I'm dreading that happening the next time though as it will be my last pregnancy and I will want to savour every moment.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I have no idea. Looking back over this past cycle, there was never a day when I thought, "I'm definitely ovulating!" but I also had a cold, which I'm guessing messed with things, so it must have happened at some point without me catching it. We did DTD every other day, so I guess if I only got one day of EWCM, I might have brushed it off as leftover from sex. Who knows. I'll continue testing, and either I'll get a BFP or AF will show (in which case I'll finally know when I ovulated).

Squirrel, that sucks that you can't chose your midwife. Here in the US you can pick whoever you want, even if it's in another city (thank goodness, because the hospital nearest us is called "Pioneer Valley," but everyone calls it "Death Valley" :shock:).


----------



## Ganton

I definitely see something around the stained area on that test, Spiffy. I have my fingers crossed for you.

Squirrel, could you opt to have your antenatal care at the hospital if you don't like your community midwife? Or do you have anything like one2one midwives near you? I've never considered using them because I'm happy with the community midwives, but they're a free service and offer continuity of care for antenatal, delivery and post natal care. A few of my friends have had home births and think they're great.


----------



## Chrissy05

Ruby... I don't get referred to an OB until I am 20+ weeks. Until then I am followed by my family GP. Thankfully in my case she used to also do OB (she stopped about 7 years ago), so she really knows what she's doing. That being said, it also means that she doesn't have an ultrasound machine in her office, only a doppler. I don't know about elsewhere, I've read about so many people getting private scans (and many of them), but extra ultrasounds are rather uncommon. There is only the 20 week anatomy scan, unless you opt for the 12 week NT-scan. Mine is 10/9 (September 10th), so I'll be 12+1 then. I too will be anxious, but also really excited!

Spiffy... have you tested again? I look forward to seeing your next test. Oh, and a hospital nicknamed "Death Valley" really doesn't inspire much confidence does it. Why do people call it that. Please tell me it's not because the death rate is higher. 

Squirrel... how is the soy working out for you?

Ganton... How are you feeling? First appt is coming up soon! yay!


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy05 said:


> Ruby... I don't get referred to an OB until I am 20+ weeks. Until then I am followed by my family GP. Thankfully in my case she used to also do OB (she stopped about 7 years ago), so she really knows what she's doing. That being said, it also means that she doesn't have an ultrasound machine in her office, only a doppler. I don't know about elsewhere, I've read about so many people getting private scans (and many of them), but extra ultrasounds are rather uncommon. There is only the 20 week anatomy scan, unless you opt for the 12 week NT-scan. Mine is 10/9 (September 10th), so I'll be 12+1 then. I too will be anxious, but also really excited!
> 
> Spiffy... have you tested again? I look forward to seeing your next test. Oh, and a hospital nicknamed "Death Valley" really doesn't inspire much confidence does it. Why do people call it that. Please tell me it's not because the death rate is higher.
> 
> Squirrel... how is the soy working out for you?
> 
> Ganton... How are you feeling? First appt is coming up soon! yay!

Your scan is a day after mine! When is your EDD? Mine is 21/3. I didn't realise how close we are! Are you starting to feel better? Are you showing at all? I was just saying to my hubby on the weekend that I feel so bloated (especially by the end of the day) and my pants feel tighter but surprisingly when I jumped on the scales I haven't put on any weight. Not sure when I will pop out but I have heard you start to show quicker with your second. I have a small frame too, so wonder when I will start to look pregnant!

My son has started to assert himself a lot these last few weeks in a typical toddler fashion. So that has been keeping me on my toes! I am trying hard to be patient and to keep him busy with activities!

Spiffy, please tell me how did you manage 3 under 3! You must be supermum! I get scared when I think of having a newborn and a toddler!! Hahaha!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I tested yesterday and today, but they were both BFNs. But that's okay, because based on the day I most likely ovulated, I'd only be 6 dpo today, so way too early. And yes, that hospital has a reputation for bad healthcare and doctor incompetence. My OB actually said that if she were bleeding out, she'd keep driving to the next hospital. :shock:


----------



## ruby83

Geez that sounds like a hospital to stay away from!

Sorry about your BFN's Spiffy. Must be hard not knowing for sure when you ovulated!


----------



## Ganton

That really doesn't sound like a great hospital. How far is it to one you'd actually want to use?

Chrissy and Ruby, it's so exciting that you have your first scans coming up soon. That stage feels so far away for me at the moment. I'm looking forward to my first appointment in a few days but that's just a form filling exercise.

Ruby, how old is your DS? Things are definitely different the second time around and having an older one at the same time as a baby brings some new challenges, but it's all perfectly manageable and it's lovely seeing them start to interact.

Afm, I'm feeling ok at the moment. I keep getting waves of nausea, but nothing that makes me feel like I'm actually going to be sick. As long as I avoid food until about 10am, I'm fine really. Still only just over 5 weeks though so there's plenty of time for it to ramp up!


----------



## ruby83

Ganton said:


> That really doesn't sound like a great hospital. How far is it to one you'd actually want to use?
> 
> Chrissy and Ruby, it's so exciting that you have your first scans coming up soon. That stage feels so far away for me at the moment. I'm looking forward to my first appointment in a few days but that's just a form filling exercise.
> 
> Ruby, how old is your DS? Things are definitely different the second time around and having an older one at the same time as a baby brings some new challenges, but it's all perfectly manageable and it's lovely seeing them start to interact.
> 
> Afm, I'm feeling ok at the moment. I keep getting waves of nausea, but nothing that makes me feel like I'm actually going to be sick. As long as I avoid food until about 10am, I'm fine really. Still only just over 5 weeks though so there's plenty of time for it to ramp up!

My son is 19 months so there will be 26 months between them. Not 2 under 2 ;-)

Hopefully you will escape the sickness! I didn't have very bad nausea thank goodness! 

I bet your first trimester will fly too and soon you will be having your scan! :happydance:


----------



## Ganton

My DS2 is just coming up to 18 months so there'll be 26 months between him and this little one. I'm really excited about this age gap as it's still nice and close, but the older one's communication and understanding should really improve a lot over the next 6 months.


----------



## Ganton

Just a quick update - just did my other CB digi and got 3+. I'm 5w1d today and only held for 1.5 hours so in happy with that  

I woke up with my mouth open this morning due to stuffy nose so discarded my temp, so I think I'm just going to stop temping, stop testing and just relax now.


----------



## ruby83

Ganton our sons are very close in age! Harry was 5 weeks early so otherwise would have been a march baby too! He is talking heaps now but is driving me crazy at times with his toddler stubbornness. He is getting very good at pushing the boundaries!! Little monkey! Hopefully in 6 months he is easier to reason with! It is such a cute time but geez my patience can wear thin. Doesn't help I'm always bloody tired with this pregnancy!

Great news on your CB but honestly stop now! Don't put yourself through it! Try enjoy- are you thinking this will be your last baby? 
Ps when is your EDD? &#128111;


----------



## Ganton

I know, I need to stop testing now. If it weren't for the CB digis coming as a pack of 2, I wouldn't have bothered but I did one a week a go and it said 2-3, but decided to do the other one today. I don't have any tests of any type left now so that's it. Even if things don't work out, there's nothing I can do at the moment, so I'm just going to enjoy it now. It was nice getting the 3+ though 

We always wanted 3 and wanted then fairly close together so I'm so happy with how everything has worked out so far. The timing of this pregnancy is just about perfect. As this is our last baby, I want to make the most of each stage, and enjoy the time with just 2 children for now. 

According to my LMP I'm due on 28th April, but 1st May according to my ovulation date. However, my scan dates have moved me forward a couple of days compared to what I was expecting in both my previous pregnancies, so I'm guessing my EDD will end up being sometime in the last few days of April.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The hospital I'll be using is only an extra 10-15 minute drive, so not a big deal. :flower:

Ganton, that's great that you got to see the 3+, but I'm glad that you're done temping and testing. Just relax and enjoy it as much as you can. :winkwink:

Ruby, a 26 month age gap will be great. My age gaps have been 16 months between the first two and 15 months between the second two, and I survived, so you'll be just fine. :flower:

I'm starting to feel more sure that I did O last Monday (that was the day when I said I thought I was finally entering my fertile phase). I didn't get nearly as much EWCM as I usually get, but I did get some. If that's the case, I'm 7 dpo today, so I'll probably be testing for the next few days, although I'm not super optimistic about this cycle.


----------



## squirrel.

A 26 month gap sounds brilliant Ruby. I have a 28 month gap between my two and it worked really well. Oscar was settled in his routines and at nursery, and he was a lot less dependent on me by the time Isla came along. It made it a lot easier having a newborn again. I take my hat off to women (like you Spiffy!) who have a smaller age gap and a more dependent baby when their newborn comes along. I did want a small age gap between Isla and the next baby, but my body had other ideas :( it's looking like it will be a two year gap again. Even if I fall pregnant this cycle, then I wouldn't be due till June and Isla will turn two in July.

Ganton a 3+ is great news :) I would definitely stop temping and testing now. It sounds like things are progressing beautifully. I do so wish I was there with you I have to say!

Spiffy - You were dtd every other day right? So if that was ovulation then your chances are good. I have my fingers crossed for you!

CD8 today. In the boring gear up to ovulate, which I'm hoping will be next week after taking soy. It's not going to be CD13 like last time, as I would have EWCM by now if I were ovulating in 5 days time. I hope it won't be much later though. I am so so so bored of waiting so long to ovulate each cycle. I have this annoyance in me this cycle. Annoyed that I am back TTC after getting what I thought would be my last ever collection of BFPs. I really am just annoyed about the whole thing. My husband is also going through a very bad patch with his depression, so I can't imagine him being the easiest to get on board the baby making schedule this cycle. And also, of course, I am desperately sad for him and for us, as it makes our relationship very rocky when he is in a bad place.


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... I totally agree with you. I think that the gearing up to ovulation is even worse than the tww. At least with the tww you know you've done everything you could and it's just a waiting game. Before ovulation, you just feel like you're always trying to pin point OV and it gets stressful. Hopefully the soy helps this time. Also, big hugs for the feeling icky about TTCing again when you thought you were done. It sucks, and it's hard, and I hope you and DH feel better soon. 

Spiffy... 7dpo is great! When are you planning on starting to test? 9dpo? 11?

Ganton... a 3+ is great news! I'm glad you will stop temping and testing now. I know it's hard, but it helps lower stress so much, especially since there isn't much that can be done atm either way. Hopefully your nausea doesn't get worse and you keep feeling great!

Ruby... My EDD is March 23rd, based on both my LMP and my ovulation date (I think it's kinda cool that they match!). I'm not showing at all yet, but since I'm already overweight my doctor said it might take more time before I'm showing. That being said, my lower abdomen is getting harder which is pretty exciting. I'm bloated most of the time and had to stop wearing 1 particular pair of jeans (my favourite skinny jeans!) because they are getting tight and uncomfortable. It's a weird feeling when your pants get tight even if you haven't gained any weight. As for feeling better, I've been feeling worse since around the 10 week mark. The nausea and vomiting has intensified to the point that if I don't take medication for it before going to work (school in my case, I'm a teacher), I end up running to the washroom a few times a day. What about you?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha, no, I'm the worst at waiting. Here's my 7 dpo(?) test:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/8-31bigger_zpsehvff8ls.jpg

Squirrel, I know how you feel. The month after my chemical in December, I was desperate to just be pregnant again because I felt like the chemical put me "behind" somehow, and I needed to catch up. I hope it happens this month so you can be done TTC for good. :hugs:

Chrissy, sorry you've got such bad morning sickness. I hope it eases off soon. :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy: clearly you are a Supermum with 3 little ones! I take my hat off to you! :thumbup: I can see something faint on your test but not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me! You are still super early!! :flower:

Ganton: Glad to hear you are going to try and enjoy things now! I think you will find it goes super quick too! We are only 1 month 1 week apart 

Squirrel: Sorry to hear about what you are going through. I hope your hubby is getting some help for his depression. It can really take a toll on relationships when you are the main source of support. Take care of yourself! I have everything crossed for you this cycle! :hugs: I hope the soy helps your ovulate sooner too! Waiting sucks!

Chrissy: we are only 2 days apart! Thats horrible you are still unwell. I feel pretty good, just tired, so won't complain! It is so strange when our pants are gtting tighter but no weight gain! Just that tight bloated feeling! I am still getting so damn hungry all the time. I have to eat in between my client's or else I feel sick. So I am literally eating every 50 mins!! hahahaha

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Ruby, I'm sure the "something" on my test is just an indent (I've had so many of them on these Wondfos lately), but I'm early enough that I'm not discouraged yet. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> Thanks, Ruby, I'm sure the "something" on my test is just an indent (I've had so many of them on these Wondfos lately), but I'm early enough that I'm not discouraged yet. :flower:


Good to hear! I am sending you lots of positive vibes! :dust:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Here's my possibly 8 dpo test. The top test is my reference test (I dipped it in apple juice).

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/9-01_zps8qshz0hq.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Here's what it looks like dried:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/9-01%20dried_zps94y3usbz.jpg


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy I am not seeing a line there yet- maybe it didn't come out well in the photos? Still early days! Keep testing! :dust:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Ruby, but test today was totally BFN, so definitely starting to feel out. I'll take one more test tomorrow, and then we're going out of town for the long weekend, so at least the rest of this cycle should go by quickly.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, so right when I was about to throw in the towel, I think I may have gotten a super faint BFP! I'm not sure if you can see it, though:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/9-03_zpsnnoxwbpq.jpg

And here's a tweak that might make it clearer:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/9-03edit_zps0wpshy0r.jpg


----------



## squirrel.

I can totally see that Spiffy! I hope this is it for you!!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## squirrel.

Want to read a crazy article? Three sisters give birth on the same day at the same hospital while their fourth sister, also full term, was overdue at the same hospital but didn't manage to give birth the same day. How crazy!!!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-34136470


----------



## squirrel.

CD11 and no signs ovulation is coming. I had a slightly darker OPK today and slightly tender breasts, but no proper signs like the start of EWCM, which I get many days before ovulation. So ovulation won't happen for CD13, which makes me feel really disappointed. I guess soy isn't working as well for me this time.


----------



## ruby83

I can see it in the bottom one!! Yay! How many dpo do you think you are now?? Enjoy your weekend away! It's Fathers Day here on Sunday :flower:


----------



## ruby83

squirrel. said:


> CD11 and no signs ovulation is coming. I had a slightly darker OPK today and slightly tender breasts, but no proper signs like the start of EWCM, which I get many days before ovulation. So ovulation won't happen for CD13, which makes me feel really disappointed. I guess soy isn't working as well for me this time.

Maybe your pre o signs will be different now with the soy? X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies! I took two more tests, one in the same urine, and another with only an hour hold, and they both have faint lines, too! They're not showing up very well in pictures, but I can see them in real life. :flower:

Same urine:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/9-03%202_zpsp0lllqdr.jpg

One hour hold:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/9-03%203_zpsbqbyjkcp.jpg

And an invert:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/AdobePhotoshopExpress_37dd535f486e45d8bf658bd1e339336e_zps2r36bgec.jpg


----------



## Chrissy05

Urgh... those tests are playing tricks on my eyes! I looked at them once, and I couldn't see anything. I went to read that article that Squirrel linked (crazy about those sisters!), and when I came back I could totally see the lines. Bah! Why can't tests have CLEARER results?!?

On another note, that is some crazy indent/evap line on the test with the apple juice. Is it just this batch of tests that have so many of them, or have all of them been like this?

Either way, I really am hoping that tomorrow's result brings a bit more clarity to the situation. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I know what you mean. The lines look so much more obvious in real life, and I even got a fainter line on a different brand of cheapie (that one wouldn't show up in a picture). So I'm feeling pretty convinced. Unfortunately I wont be able to test for a few days because I'm on vacation now and all I brought was a digital, and I want to wait a few more days to make sure the Hcg will be high enough to register.

Oh, and Ruby, I'm guessing I'm 10 dpo, but that's a pretty loose guess, since I never got for sure ov signs this cycle.

Squirrel, that article is nuts! Can you imagine? How would their mother decide who to be with during labor? :haha: I'm sorry you're not getting O signs yet. :( I really hope you O soon and we end up as bump buddies!


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy that is great! Can't wait to see you tests when you get back. I find digi's take a lot more to get a result so maybe try a FRER first?

Squirrel that article is crazy!! Thanks for sharing!

Unfortunately I fell down the stairs when my dog around my feet and landed on my side also hitting the side of my belly. I panicked a bit and rang my OB who said most likely all is well as the baby is very protected at this stage, however if I wanted to put my mind at ease before the weekend I could come in for a scan. Which of course I did! Feeling very relieved, saw baby bouncing about like a crazy kid and heart rate was a solid 160bpm. :happydance:

Going to be a lot more careful from now on! Clumsy me!:wacko:


----------



## Ganton

Spiffy, I definitely saw something on the first tests that you put up, even the untweaked one. Maybe a few days away will be good as it'll stop you obsessing over lines for a bit and you'll hopefully have a nice strong BFP when you get back 

Squirrel, I'm so sorry that the soy doesn't seem to be working as you'd hoped. I don't really understand what soy does, but could it change your ovulation symptoms as well as bring it forward? I really hope it works for you soon x

Ruby, sorry to hear about your fall. I'm glad you got yourself checked out and that all is well. A similar thing happened to a friend of mine and it's amazing how much of a knock you can take and your baby be completely unaware.

Afm, I'm just about to head out to my booking in appointment. Unfortunately the usual midwife isn't available today after all but all the team seem very nice whenever I've seen them in the past. Still a bit up and down with nausea, especially now that I have a bit of a cold too, but not eating anything at all in the morning seems to be helping a lot.


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby how scary! Glad baby was okay and you got another chance to see him or her.

Ganton, exciting! I always think it feels more real after the booking appointment. We don't get them here till past 10 weeks (usually at least 11 weeks), so it's great you get yours so early!

Spiffy - excitedly awaiting your next tests!

AFM, well after all that moaning, it does seem like ovulation is nearing :haha: I had lots of ewcm today and tender breasts (not a normal o sign for me, but I've heard soy can do that to you). No issue with timing this cycle, my husband has had a huge turn around and after some frank heart wrenching days last week (and a lot of intimacy since), he's been really happy. He is determined we'll do it this cycle, so we won't have any issues with timing thankfully - he's also not going away for a few weeks, so that makes things a lot easier. I feel really positive that this could be it. I hope hope hope it is!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, how scary! I'm so glad that you and baby are safe and healthy. :hugs:

Squirrel, that's great that you're getting signs of ov and that timing wont be an issue this month! I really, really hope we get to be bump buddies!

Ruby, I wish I had a frer but I'm away from home and all I have is that digital. :(


----------



## ruby83

Thanks ladies, it was scary! Always like to see baby on the u/s though ;-)

Squirrel: I am glad to hear your hubby is happy- I have a good feeling this month you will conceive again (maybe even twins)! Sending lots of babydust your way :dust: 

Spiffy: can't wait to see your next test!! :happydance:

Enjoy the weekend ladies xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I managed to get to the store and buy a FRER. Baby #4 is officially on board! :)

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/1441420174_zpsdd001335.jpg


----------



## Ganton

Yey, great news Spiffy. Congratulations 

Squirrel, I'm glad to hear that timing is looking good this month and that your husband has really come around. Hopefully you'll just end up a couple of weeks behind Spiffy.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy CONGRATS!! Wow baby #4 and I am freaking out about having a toddler and a newborn!! That is so exciting!! Make sure you stick around and keep us updated on things! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and bub :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy HUGE congrats :dance: How strange that it happened the cycle where ovulation wasn't even obvious!! Hope this is your sticky baby and a healthy and happy nine months!


----------



## squirrel.

Well I'm not sure what's going on with my body now. Lots of creamy cm today and a temp drop :/ either the soy has messed with my ewcm or I'm not about to ovulate. Quite frustrated!! I wish I could just ovulate at a normal time.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. Of course I'll stick around. :flower:

Squirrel, sorry that your ov symptoms have gone away. :( Sounds kind of familiar to me, though, and we all know how that turned out. ;)


----------



## squirrel.

Well I'm hoping I can repeat your experience this cycle spiffy :D Has it sunk in yet?

If I do ovulate in a couple of days and fall pregnant I'll be due the very beginning of June, but that's not too far behind you and Ganton. Hope it works out! To distract myself from feeling too disappointed I've been making vector group signs again and am quite proud of this one. Even if I'm not due in June I reckon I'll offer it up in case they want to use the name or the sign.
 



Attached Files:







June firelfies.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, that's beautiful! Did you ever make one for that May group you started? Anyway, if you get your BFP this cycle, your irritable uterus will probably give you a May baby anyhow (just like I fully expect to have an April baby). :flower:

As far as it sinking in, I'm not sure it has completely yet. I'm sure it'll feel more real as soon as some morning sickness sets in. :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

I did make a few yeah, I'll dig them out. One of them was the same one I had made for the March Monkeys (but changed it to May), as none of them were using it over there (in the March group). (*edit* they're here on the second page https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2335081-edited-2.html )

True, my irritable uterus will most likely give me an early little one next time, but fingers crossed it won't be any earlier than last time! 36 weeks is early enough for me. As a precaution I'll be stopping work at 35 weeks next time so I don't overdo it and give my baby as much cooking time as possible. Isla's breathing was very strange those first few months (lots of episodes of periodic breathing due to her earliness) and even now she breathes in funny bursts when she's asleep sometimes. I'd like a fully cooked baby again to avoid any potential premature issues!

Spiffy, did you only get one day EWCM this time? I have completely lost all cm now :( so either my body was pretending to ovulate and never did, or that one day of EWCM was it yesterday and I ovulated today at some point. I'll be able to tell when I see what my temps do the next few days, but I'm anxious to know now :haha: I ran out of OPKs this week, so haven't taken any and don't know what's going on really.


----------



## squirrel.

ruby83 said:


> Thanks ladies, it was scary! Always like to see baby on the u/s though ;-)
> 
> Squirrel: I am glad to hear your hubby is happy- I have a good feeling this month you will conceive again (maybe even twins)! Sending lots of babydust your way :dust:
> 
> Spiffy: can't wait to see your next test!! :happydance:
> 
> Enjoy the weekend ladies xxx


Haha, just saw the bit about twins :D I hope this next time will be twins (as I might have mentioned a few times :haha:) and I'm secretly hoping the soy helps conceive them, though that's not the reason I took it. The main goal was to sort out my crappy late ovulation.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I did only have one day of EWCM, and it was back to creamy after that. So you never know! At least you're temping, so you'll have a better idea of what's going on in the next few days.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Top was yesterday, bottom is today. I'm happy with the progression. :flower:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/1441419920_zps656055d5.jpg

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/1441502854_zps7bbeb38b.jpg


----------



## ruby83

Great progression Spiffy!!! Yay! Have you told your hubby?

Squirrel: I've never had much ewcm and only one day on the cycle I conceived. Good luck xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, I was going to wait and tell DH once I did the digital, but since we're on vacation, everyone wanted to do this bobsled thing, but there was a risk if falling out, so I declined, which made DH confused, so I told him, "I'd be fine, but I'm not sure about the baby." :winkwink:


----------



## ruby83

What was his reaction Spiffy? Your line is so clear based on only being 3w6d! Maybe twins?? :winkwink:


----------



## squirrel.

Great progression spiffy :D what was your husband's reaction to the news?

My temp went up this morning, could be a fluke, or it could be that ovulated yesterday, which would be surprising! If yesterday was ovulation then we dtd 5 days before, 4 days before and 1 day before, which isn't the best timing. I wanted to yesterday, but my husband was at a wedding and came home very late and very drunk :haha: will try today, but if ovulation happened yesterday then today might be too late. I'll be excited if it was ovulation, as that would be CD13, way earlier than usual and the exact same day I ovulated when we conceived Isla. Our timing was better with her, but I'm not too bothered. Last cycle our timing wasn't great and we conceived. I am a bit confused about the EWCM situation, as I usually get it between 5 days to a week before O. So this one day is very strange, but it could be due to taking soy or drinking lots of grapefruit juice. That's supposed to help apparently with ewcm, but it might have done the opposite to me. It's a relief to me to hear you guys (Ruby and Spiffy) only had one day of it the cycles you conceived.


----------



## ruby83

I didn't even notice getting it at all with my son either. Maybe sometimes the ewcm is there but stays inside?? Who knows!

I think your timings sound good! Looks like onto the tww for you &#128512;

It was Father's Day here today. We had such a lovely day and crazy to think next Father's Day we will be celebrating with 2 little poppets! We have been able to hide things pretty well thus far we are away soon so should be able to keep it under wraps until eager back which will be 15 weeks!


----------



## squirrel.

Have you managed to keep it a complete secret Ruby? We would love to not tell a soul next time and keep it a complete secret from absolutely everyone until we announce after 12 week scan. I love the idea of having our own beautiful secret that no one knows about. I don't know if Nick could keep it a secret though if people outright asked him (people know we wanted a small gap between Isla and our last child, so we get nosy friends asking a lot!).

Have any of you ladies thought of how to announce yet (or maybe you already have)?

I'm so hoping for a BFP this cycle anyway, but even more so because if I do get one then the 12 week scan would be at the end of November, which would give me time to set up a Christmas reveal. I had an idea for how to do it for so long with a photo puzzle of the ultrasound, then having the kids make the puzzle with me taking pictures of them and then sending them to family and friends saying "Here are the kids making a puzzle" with the last shot of them holding up the framed puzzle with one piece missing (the title of the puzzle would be "The final piece of our puzzle arriving June 2016"). Since then though I've thought of a better one. In this idea I'd have a family picture of us. I'd have that made into a puzzle and also a separate identically-sized puzzle with just the ultrasound in the right place to correspond to where my stomach would be in the main puzzle. Then they could match up and the final piece of the puzzle could be the ultrasound picture... if that makes any sense? This way we could (at Christmas time) say to family we've got you a gift. We could make the photo puzzle together, but leave out that last piece then when everyone's looking for it, we could stage Oscar finding it and putting it in place, except it will be the ultrasound piece. Then to share with others we could send them pictures of kids making it with their grandparents.

I've thought about this maybe a bit too much :D and also made up mock images of what it might look like using stock photos. Yep. Too much time on my hands in the evenings when Nick is out :haha: Here are my new idea and old idea, which one would you go with? I love the interactive element of the portrait one.
 



Attached Files:







NEW IDEA.jpg
File size: 64.6 KB
Views: 5









puzzle with frame.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I love your idea! In fact, if I could hide my pregnancy until Christmas, I'd steal it! I really like your new idea, because I think it will catch everyone by surprise. :flower: Also, woohoo for possibly being in your TWW already!

As for my DH, he didn't act super excited, but he told me later that he is, it just takes him a little while to process. He also kind of knew it might happen this month because of our 4 month rule (which, unbelievably has still held true!).


----------



## squirrel.

Amazing that it happened for you fourth cycle again!!! That's crazy! Have all yours happened in the fourth cycle? Such a coincidence!

I'm becoming more convinced that yesterday was O day as my resting temp right now is 37.08. I know pm temps might not mean much to others, but if I'm at rest I have a pre and post o range. My pre-o range is around 36.5 - 36.6. So the fact that it's above 37 (which only tends to happen to me post o or when I'm ill) it's making me think I'm now post o. Cm totally gone now too. If my temp goes up again tomorrow I'll have confirmation.

Which CD did you ovulate this time Spiffy? How nice you missed the first day of th TWW not thinking you'd ovulated :haha: I don't get paid till 10dpo, so that's quite good for holding off testing as I don't want to waste money on luxuries like expensive hpts till I get paid again. It's been an expensive month with the summer holidays and being away! And of course all that money I wasted tests checking the lack of progression during the chemical. Ugh! I have lots of cheapies still and won't pretend that I will be able to hold off testing from 8dpo with them, but I won't use any proper tests till I get a decent line on a cheapie the next time and peferably I will want to put off using proper tests till well after my missed period because of what happened last time... But I know I have zero willpower when it comes to these things :haha: so at last financially I won't be able to use proper tests till 10dpo at the earliest!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, all four pregnancies were on the fourth cycle of not preventing. Its so bizarre! 

So this cycle I think I ended up ovulating on CD 15, but didn't realize I'd ovulated until 4 or 5 days later, so it made the TWW shorter. And I know what you mean, I have a resting temp range for pre-O and post-O, so I can usually tell where I am in my cycle from that. So that's way exciting! 1 dpo today! :)


----------



## ruby83

Wow that is amazing Spiffy! A real sign :thumbup:

Squirrel your idea with the puzzle sounds wonderful (both do!). You are a very creative person!

My side of the family is a bit strange. This year has been tough with my mum actually so not really looking forward to telling them. Long story but my parents have been married forever and I thought they had a pretty good marriage. It came out in Feb that my mum was having an online affair with a mum from a different state- got pretty full on with emails being sent anonymously to my Dad etc. Even though mum and dad are trying to work things out- or should I say they are just sticking their head in the sand. I am finding it a lot harder. It has really affected my relationship with my mum as I am questioning who she really is. ahh enough venting. On the other hand my hubby's family are amazing! They live pretty close and we see them a lot and they adore my son. So looking forward to telling them!

I am not really showing much apart from a hefty bloat at the end of the day but we are usually home then anyway. I also like it to be our little secret for a while. There is plenty of time for everyone to know and start bugging me with names, advice, "how are you feeling?'' etc.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, that must have been so hard for your family to go through that with your mum. :nope: I'm glad that you're excited to tell DH's family, though. I wish we could keep it our secret until 12 weeks, but there's no way I'll be able to hide my tummy that long. I'll be thrilled if I can make it until 9 weeks without arousing suspicion. :haha:

Anyway, here's my digi from tonight. :flower:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/1441588633_zpsb3f97c42.jpg


----------



## ruby83

Ahh the digi's make it feel even more real don't they! 

Haha, my tummy is pretty big by the end of the day but quite easy to hide during the day. Even though my pants are feeling tighter already!

Spiffy when do you think you will tell people?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Happy 12 weeks, Ruby!!! :D

As for when we'll tell people, I think it will depend completely on how fast I start showing. I don't want people to wonder if I'm pregnant or just getting fat. :haha: My goal is to make it to DS2's birthday, which will make me almost 9 weeks, because then we can tell both sides of the family at once. (Although we did announce our last pregnancy at DD's birthday, so it's feeling a little overdone). If somehow I can hide it until Halloween, I'll get one of those shirts that make me look like a skeleton with a skeleton baby in my tummy. :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby how tough to go through that with your mum :hugs:. I can imagine how hard that must be (when I was 16 we found out my dad had been having an affair for four years - the resulting break up of our family was very difficult). Happy 12 weeks!!!

Spiffy congrats on the digi :dance: your levels must be great!

Temp went down again today. So no ovulation. Maybe my body just tried and failed. Soy clearly isn't working for me this time around. Makes me a bit worried about what's going on with my body.

Edit: Also love your halloween idea :) it will make people do a double take I'm sure!


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy- I love your Halloween idea, so cute!! Much easier telling both sides at once so no one feels left out by not hearing first- or is that just my crazy family!! &#128513;

Squirrel sorry to hear about your family drama too!


----------



## ruby83

Oops I posted too soon! I was going to say, family and honesty is really important to me so I real struggle with the lying and deceit! Mum also tried to justify things by saying awful things about my dad. Stuff like that is hard to move past even though both my parents expect that I should be all fine with it if they are! Arghhh damn families!

Squirrel sorry to hear your body is messing you about. Just keep DTD every second day if you can to cover all basis! &#128111;


----------



## squirrel.

I hope it all turns out okay Ruby, though I know at first it is so hard to get past the betrayal! :hugs: I hope your dad's okay too. Not ideal for you when you have such beautiful news to share, to think it might be overshadowed by drama in your family.

I forgot to say thank you Ruby and Spiffy. I love being creative, but I do always take things too far :haha: usually work consumes my creativity and I used to consider myself a writer till my life became too happy when I met my husband. Prior to him I had been in quite a few sad circumstances and that drove me to escape and to pour my creativity and concentration into writing. I miss that side of myself (though of course I am infinitely more happy in my life now, which I would never give up), but I do now use my creativity in different ways, so that's not so bad.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, sorry you didn't actually O. I hate cycles that drag on and keep you wondering what the heck is going on. :hugs: Also sorry to hear about your family troubles, too. My dad is on his fifth marriage now (my mom passed away when I was 11), and he's had affairs, too. One if the worst things about it, is that you can never look at that parent the same way again. :(

Squirrel, I'm a writer, too, but like you, I stopped writing as often once I met my DH. I also used to be more depressed and writing was a great escape for me. (I actually have a folder on my computer called, "Depressing Poetry" :haha:)


----------



## Chrissy05

OMG! I went away for a few days (long weekend/birthday weekend) and so much has happened during that time. 

First off... YAY to Spiffy for your BFP! That is awesome and excellent and very joyous news! So happy for you! And seriously, your 4th month charm worked again, that's just beyond awesome. 

Ruby, I am so sorry for your fall, but very relieved that your LO is doing great. I'm also sorry to hear about your family drama. I can imagine that it must be really tough on you (and other siblings if you have any). 

Squirrel, that puzzle idea is fabulous! I really hope you get to use it. Sorry to hear your body is playing games and not cooperating. 

Also, I am totally in love with the Halloween costume idea that Spiffy suggested. I thought of it as well, I even found a tutorial to DIY an entire costume (top and bottom), but in my case as a way to announce it at work/school to my students. Both DH teach and I at the same high school, so I thought it would be cute if we both had skeleton costumes... but mine would have a baby skeleton as well. I'll be 19.5 weeks at Halloween. Odds are I'll already be showing by then, so maybe my classes will already know, but not the rest of the student body. Or maybe they will.... when we got engaged over winter break a few years ago, my kids knew before the first bell (a friend's little sister was friends with a student, and it spread like wildfire).


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, that's so cute that the whole school was so excited about your engagement. I can imagine feeling the same way as a teenager if I found out two of the teachers at my school were going to get married. :flower: There's no way I could have hidden any of my pregnancies until 20 weeks, but you saw Squirrel's 20 week belly shots, and obviously she could have hidden it that long, so it will be interesting to see how soon or late you start showing. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy sorry to hear you have experienced that with your dad. You are right, it's so hard to look at that parent the same way again! I'm not sure if I ever will &#128542;

I've never been much of a writer but when I worked in private practice with adult clients I used to encourage them to keep a reflection journal to write in. Writing is obviously very therapeutic hence why we are more likely to do it when feeling low!

Chrissy, your students sound very sweet! Are you feeling better now you have hit 12 weeks? Everyone shows differently so you might be surprised that you are not showing much at 19 weeks! With my DS I wasn't showing much by then, I just looked a bit thicker around my middle.

Squirrel I hope you ovulate soon!! FX!

As for me, I have my 12 week scan tomorrow at 3.15pm!!! Eeek how it's flown!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Eeeek! Can't believe you're having your 12 week scan already, Ruby! Waiting for your update! :flower:


----------



## Ganton

Hello everybody. Sorry I've not been around much recently. My DS2 was a bit under the weather last week and I've had a rubbish cold since Saturday so I've just been trying to get early nights. I think I'm over the worst of it now.

Ruby and Chrissy, how exciting that you're at 12 weeks. Ruby, I hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow and I look forward to seeing any updates. Chrissy, your Halloween reveal idea sounds cool. I hope you manage to keep your bump hidden until then so that you can surprise everyone with a baby skeleton 

Spiffy, how are you getting on? Are you getting any symptoms yet?

Squirrel, sorry to hear that the soy is messing you around. Hopefully, your cycle will turn out like Spiffy's where you're a fair way through your TWW before you even realise. Just keep at the BD'ing and you're in with a very good chance.

I love the ideas that you're all coming up with for telling the exciting news. Unfortunately, it's too late for me as we decided to just tell our parents at the weekend. Mine in particular were very underwhelmed by the news so I'm glad I didn't go to too much effort. I know they'll adore a new baby when it arrives, they just don't really do 'excited'! I'm going to tell my SIL this weekend though and I know she'll be really happy for us so I'm looking forward to that. I've told 2 friends as well, but I'm not going to tell anyone else until after my scan (which is now booked for 14th oct). However, I have one friend who I swim with once a week and we normally go in the steam room for a chat afterwards. I'm up for the challenge of hiding my bump with just a swimming costume until 12 weeks but not sure how to avoid the steam room. This week, I said I had a bit of a headache so would give it a miss, but any ideas on 5 more excuses that I can use to keep me going?


----------



## Ganton

Just found this picture of my 18-19 week bump with DS2. It was so much a bump, just very solid around my middle, so probably could have hot away with it with the right clothing. I'm pretty sure I popped not long after this though and felt huge at the end!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby have fun at your scan tomorrow :) scan days are so exciting!!

Chrissy - I love the idea of wearing family themed halloween outfits to school. Would be very funny for colleagues and pupils. First babies do show later, so you might not be showing by 19 weeks. With Oscar I didn't have a noticeable bump till around 25 weeks (rounding of my stomach earlier, but not necessarily like a bump) and I'm slim too, so bump shouldn't have had anywhere to hide. So you may still be able to do your idea without anyone having guessed.

Spiffy - Sorry to hear you too have had family heartache. Awful how common it is :hugs: And great that you're a fellow writer :) I have literally thousands of files in my 'stories' folder and several unfinished (even a few finished) novels on the go. I won't go into detail about the epically long fanfiction novels I wrote and put online, they were a huge undertaking!! I started writing at 10 when I wanted to read something that didn't exist and then till the age of 24 I wrote for several hours daily. I cringe reading back through my earlier work from my teen years, but when I read my work from my early twenties when I had spent close to 10,000 hours perfecting my style (the fabled 10,000 hours!!) I feel immense regret that I let it all slip away just because I found happiness. One day I really hope to return to it, as it was a very large part of my identity before I met my husband. I was a writer, I was going to publish books, that was my destiny... till I met Nick and had kids instead :haha:

Ganton - Sorry your parents were a bit overwhelmed :hugs: I hope others are more excited for you. I think it can be a bit of an anti-climax when we are so happy and others dear to us don't share in that joy. I noticed hugely that people weren't as excited for us when we were pregnant with Isla as she wasn't our first. I doubt people will bat an eyelid this time :haha:

AFM: A little EWCM today, who knows, I won't get my hopes up and just keep bding as you all suggest :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, now I have to ask...what kind of fanfiction? ;) I've written 7 novels, and I used to think I'd be a published author one day, but I've kind of accepted now that that probably won't happen. I just don't have the determination! :haha:

Ganton, so sorry your family wasn't very excited for you. :hugs: I hope everyone else makes up for it. As for the stream room, you could say that you don't want to risk getting sick again (since germs and viruses thrive in the warm moist environment) since you and DS are just starting to feel better?

As for me, I'm feeling pretty good still. I've been having acid reflux at night since before my BFP, and I'm pretty hungry most of the time, but the biggest reminder that I'm pregnant is the cramping. I've been getting cramps for about a week and a half now. I'm sure a lot of it is just baby snuggling in, but I think some of it is my Irritable Uterus starting to act up already, because I'll get tight, crampy feelings when I move too quickly, wait too long before peeing, or while peeing (Squirrel, I'm sure that all sounds familiar to you!). I started getting contractions at 8 weeks in my last pregnancy. Wonder when it will start this time? :wacko:


----------



## squirrel.

*cough cough* Next generation Harry Potter sequels *cough cough*

To be fair, I started reading Harry Potter when it was first released, when I myself was the exact same age as the characters. I lean towards fantasy anyway and it gripped my imagination. I stuck with it till the end, but before that, at 17, I started writing sequels with the children of the main characters (a common Harry Potter fanfiction trope). The first was a hundred and fifty pages long or so, but by the fourth (the last one I completed), they were numbering in excess of four hundred pages (A4 pages). They were taking years to complete. Sadly, I only got to a part way through my fifth one before I had children and that sort of ruined it all really. It's a shame, as the more recent ones I quite enjoy rereading, as they feature some of my best writing (the earlier ones are total rubbish :haha:).


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel: that's awesome! I have never read or watched Harry Potter but geez they were popular and made JK Rawlings a bit of money! Have you ever had anyone read them and give you feedback? You should feel really proud! Maybe you will continue when your children are older.

Ganton, sorry for your under whelming response! I think I won't get much from my parents when I finally tell them. I am thinking of maybe waiting until the baby is born?? What do you think :thumbup:

Spiffy: I had a heap of cramping in my early weeks concentrated on the left side. I was also super hungry- still am! I literally eat carbs every hour! My body must need it as I've only put on 1kg.

Soooo, my scan went well! I don't know how to post a pic on my I pad... They think 90% boy but I'll get my blood results in 7-10 days to know for sure! He was jumping around heaps! Measuring exactly on track! So excited! So we are thinking Charlie for the name :happydance:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, that's awesome! I love, love, love Harry Potter (I started reading them when I was 12, so almost the same age as Harry). Have you ever heard of wattpad.com? It's a site for people to upload their stories and fanfiction and others can read it and comment. I've put the first two books in my trilogy on there (haven't finished the third yet, even though I've only got about a hundrend pages left :dohh:).

Ruby, congrats on a great scan! That's cool that you'll know gender for sure so soon! I think Charlie is a lovely name. :flower:

DH and I both really want a girl this time, and have a name already picked out that we love, so I made us sit down and look at boy names yesterday, so that we would be prepared if it's another boy. So a question for you ladies: when you hear the name Finley, do you think boy or girl?


----------



## Ganton

I'm glad the scan went well, Ruby. I don't really know how the blood tests work as I don't think they do them over here - how accurately can it state the gender? 

Spiffy, I definitely think of Finley as being a boy's name. However, I did see a name spelt Finnlay yesterday and had to do some digging to find out if the relevant child was a girl or a boy, as I wondered whether that could be a spelling that people choose if they like the name for a girl. Turned out it's a boy. Are you planning to find out the gender in advance? DH and I were team yellow for both of our boys and are definitely wanting to stay team yellow again this time. My best friend really doesn't understand why I don't want to find out. She found out with her little girl and thinks it's a no brainer to find out. I think it's great that the option is there for people who want to know and I can't really describe why I like staying yellow so much, but the important thing is that hubby and I agree.

Squirrel, I can't really say in much of a writer myself. I'm not even massively in to reading. I think I read 2 1/2 of the Harry potter books and they definitely kept my attention much better than many other fiction books, but I just ran out of time to read them and never picked them up again. As a very number driven person, I'm envious if people with a creative side though. I even struggle to do crafty things with the kids, so I reckon I'm going to have to improve a lot once the kids start asking me to help with school projects.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I tried to be Team Yellow last time around, and even made it through the 20 weeks scan without caving, but while watching the video that the gave me of the ultrasound (the tech stopped recording before checking the gender), I definitely saw boy parts, so that was the end of Team Yellow for me. But after finding out DS2 was a boy, I realized how badly I wanted another girl (I never had a sister and desperately want DD to have one) so I was actually a little depressed about it. Obviously I love him to pieces and wouldn't change a thing, but this time I'm definitely finding out the gender so I can have time to come to terms with another boy, if that's the case. But if it is a girl, and we decide to have a fifth, I'll definitely go Team Yellow.

So I'm using up my remaining cheapies. Top tests are from yesterday, bottom are from today. Looks like bean is snuggling in nicely! :flower:

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/9-09_zpsbjtjdbnr.jpg

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q761/Jordyn_Koch/9-09%202_zpsnhtrq3xc.jpg


----------



## ruby83

spiffy I think of Finley as a boys name and I really like it. Lots of names can go either gender you just need to get used to it!

Ganton- blood test will say 100% what gender baby is but at the ultrasound we got 90% boy. I'm stoked, I really wanted same sex siblings and we are only planning to have 2. 

Xxxx


----------



## Ganton

I'm pleased it looks like you're going to get the baby brother that you want for your little boy. When I was expecting DS2, I wasn't too bothered either way but always thought it'd be nice to have one of each, but I absolutely love seeing my 2 boys together now and couldn't imagine it any other way. They're getting closer by the day and it's lovely to watch  

At the time of having DS1, I admit that I did have a preference for a girl and thought I'd be a little disappointed with a boy. It was partly for that reason that I didn't want to know in advance. By only finding out at the birth, I had no time to feel disappointed as I wouldn't have changed my baby for anything once he was in my arms. I can completely understand why other people would prefer to deal with any feelings they have towards either gender in advance though. 

I honestly have no preference this time, so am just excited to wait and see


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, that's great that you'll be just fine with another boy. I know several women who have only had boys and it's been hard for them to deal with the fact that they'll never have a daughter. Of course all of them love their boys to death. :flower:

Ruby, I think if I was only going to have two kids, I'd want them to be the same gender, for their sakes, since they'll have more in common, so that's great that bub is most likely a boy. :)

Just called and set up my first appointment for October 27th (I'll be just over 11 weeks). My OB always does an in-office ultrasound, so I'll get to see the baby then! On the downside, the receptionist said that my OB isn't in the office on Mondays, which is a shame, because I have someone that could have watched my kids on Monday while I was at my appointment. Unfortunately, it looks like I'll be wrangling a 3 year old, 2 year old, and an 1 year old at my appointment! :wacko:


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats on the great scan Ruby and provisional congrats on another beautiful baby boy :hugs: glad it went well! Love the name Charlie, but then my name is Charlotte so that figures :haha:

Spiffy nice to meet a fellow would-be-writer. I put my stuff on fanfiction.net and had a few dedicated fans on there. My stories have been read a lot (several thousand times each), but only a few hundred reviews for the best ones. It used to put me off how many people read and don't review (I am very praise driven :haha: something I'm not too proud of). I wish I had the time and inclination to keep going. One day!
Your test progression is looking amazing!! Stick tight little bean!

Ganton: Homework requires an ordered analytical mind too! You will be amazing at helping with science and maths. Creativity isn't everything.

I want to stay team yellow when we finally fall pregnant again. We didn't do it the last two times, but now we have one of each (something I always wanted), I'm not too concerned by what comes next :) if I had to put my hand on my heart and say which gender I would prefer it would probably be another girl purely for the fact that autism is less likely in girls and i am terrified of having another autistic child, but it's only for that reason... And I guess as I never experienced having a sister I would love for my daughter to have one. Mainly though it's for the first reason. I secretly would also love to experience what it's like to have a neurotypical boy, but I always feel a bit guilty when I have that thought :( as though I'm betraying Oscar somehow.

Not much going on with me :( I expect I'll ovulate around my normal CD25 again, in about a week's time. Pretty bummed out that soy didn't work for me this time, but we have got a good bd schedule going on and have managed every other day so far. Now just to keep this up till just gone ovulation. Come on body, ovulate please!!!


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy your test looks great!!!

Squirrel: I love the name Charlotte, would have been on my girls name list but close friend has a daughter called Charlotte. 
Geez that's a heap of people reading your work!! Must be good!! 
I hope you O soon! Maybe soy takes a few cycles to work?? 

Ganton, im glad to hear your boys are close!

I think little brothers are adorable so I'm stoked! Although one of each is lovely I think for a sibling bond same sex is great. But I have a sister and DH has a brother so we know no different! I have a friend who is still really close with her brother so it really works either way! I've never had my heart set on a particular sex and won't keep trying to get a girl. 2 is enough for me! But never say never I guess!!! 

We leave for our holiday on Friday next week! Can't wait! Will be nice to relax into the second trimester .


----------



## Chrissy05

Spiffy... I'm loving the progression of those tests. Yay for sticky little beans!

Ruby... That is so awesome that they were able to give you an indication about baby's sex. I have my first ultrasound tomorrow morning, and I have no idea if we'll get info about the sex. In fact I really doubt it to be honest. You mentionned that you are having blood work done and it will confirm the sex. Are you doing the Harmony test? 

Ganton... I'm so sorry that your family hasn't been super enthusiastic about your pregnancy. You are very brave for not telling anyone else until after your first scan. We ended up telling our immediate families around 7 weeks, and then very close friends shortly after... mostly because we were going on vacation with them and we had to explain why I was tired all the time and couldn't drink. As for avoiding the steam room, do you have asthma? I know that when I'm having asthma issues, I avoid high heat and humidity because it makes it even worse. 

Squirrel... I'm such a huge (HUGE!) Harry Potter fan! I actually met one of my good friends (she was even a bridesmaid at my wedding) on a HP fan site. I used to read a lot of HP fanfic, but I'm sorry to admit that I didn't leave comments very often. Sometimes I did, but most of the time I just felt awkward leaving one. I totally understand the fear about having another child with autism. A good friend has 2 sons, both on the spectrum, and it's really rough on her. Her DH wants another one, and she just can't see that happening anytime soon 'cause she has her hands full already (her boys are 6 and 4). 

Yay baby names! I think Finley is a really cute name, I had an adorable student by that name last year. I also really like Charlotte, it was at the very top of my future baby names' list... that is until I met my DH, whose name is Charles. So that name got taken off the list pretty quickly. We definitely want to know the sex of the baby ahead of time if we can. That being said, we've decided that we won't name the baby until he/she comes out. The plan is to have 3-4 names picked out and decide once we see the baby's little face. 

Tomorrow is our first ultrasound and I'm sooooo nervous! DH is more excited than anything else, but I can't help but worry that something could be wrong. My sister's missed miscarriage scares the hell out of me. I keep trying to convince myself that my nausea is so intense that it must mean that my hormones are working hard and baby is growing in there, but sometimes it's hard. Oh yes, I still have crazy nausea (and vomiting) at 12 weeks now. Even with my meds for it, I still vomit at least once or twice a day. Usually once right after brushing my teeth in the morning, and then another time at school, usually after lunch. Keeping it hidden from my students is an ongoing challenge, so we'll see how long I can keep it going.


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy I was nervous for my scan too even though I only saw bub on Friday- it's totally normal because it is so important to us! Scans are awesome though you'll love seeing him/ her! My baby was in a really good position to see the sex so the sonographer was pretty confident. We didn't find out with DS until 20 week scan. Yep I'm having harmony test just for peace of mind. It is only a blood test so non invasive. Are you having it?


----------



## squirrel.

Good luck with your scan Chrissy, I'm sure it will go well. Strong nausea is a great sign that things are still going well :hugs:

We already have our names picked out :blush: and have done since about a month after Isla was born. We've always talked about names well before we were pregnant. They may change, but for now we're going with Isabelle (Izzy) and Felix (I _finally_ convinced my husband on that one, largely in part due to bribery!)


----------



## ruby83

Cute names Squirrel!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, just remember that your odds of having a missed miscarriage are actually very low (about 2%!). I know it's hard not to worry, though. :hugs: With my last pregnancy, I had actually already started to feel flutters before my 12 week scan, so that was nice reassurance, but that's because it was my third pregnancy, and my placenta wasn't in the way. :flower:

Squirrel, I love your names. I have a friend who is pregnant right now with a boy, and is naming him Felix. :thumbup:

Well, Finley might be our boy name if we can't think of anything else we like better, but if we have a girl, we're definitely naming her Eden. :flower:

Oh, and Squirrel, I see on your chart that you're getting EWCM. Do you think O is close?


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy lovely names.

I've been getting really mixed cm the last two/three days (sometimes EWCM, creamy, sticky... all over the show!!), not sure what's going on! I have tender breasts too, so hormonally I must be having some kind of crazy internal struggle. I'm not expecting ovulation any earlier than CD25, as that's when I usually ovulate. It would be nice sooner, but I doubt it'll happen. I've been taking OPKs and the one from this afternoon is getting a little darker. Judging on that I might get positive the day after tomorrow (or even tomorrow who knows), which means I may ovulate around CD21/22. Would be nice, but not expecting it. We're just going to dtd every other day and then every day for three days when I get that +OPK - trying the SMEP. I hope that's enough as I will be very disappointed with a BFN this time around. At the end of this month we'll have been trying 6 months (but only 4 cycles), which (while not too long) is a lot longer than I thought we would try and will make me a bit worried considering how easy it was the last time (and the fact the time before that was an accident, a one off sperm and egg that took the opportunity of me being ill on the pill, so a small chance, yet it happened). I am terrified of tertiary infertility (I know, I'm jumping to conclusions!), but I just don't get why it's taking so long this time... though of course, we did have that chemical last cycle, so we can still conceive... ugh, I'm just worrying myself.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I understand. I worry about the "what ifs" every time we're trying to conceive, but just remember that it only took you three months...that baby just didn't stick, unfortunately. So technically you're back on month 1 again, so no need to worry yet. :hugs:

As for your cm being all over the place, that's EXACTLY how mine was this past month! It drove me nuts! I usually have a very straightforward cm schedule, with about 5 days of obvious EWCM before O, so having that confusing month of cm threw me for a loop. :wacko:


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel try not to worry! Like Spiffy said, technically it only took 3 cycles so you did and can get pregnant. I'm really hoping you get you sticky baby this time around! Must be frustrating have such long cycles though. Xxxx

Spiffy, love Eden too! How are you feeling? 

Enjoy your day ladies! The sun is shining here so I think the warmer weather is just around the corner! Yay! So sick of the cold &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Chrissy05

So today was my 12 week scan which was also an NT scan. Seeing as I am 12+1 weeks, the clinic had told me this was well within the normal range. So I get there early this morning with a very full bladder and the technician starts the scan. The technician is very quiet and so I start to worry. The very first thing she asks me is if I'm sure of my dates. Obviously since we've been TTCing for a while and I'd been checking my BBT I told her that I knew exactly when I ovulated. Well... turns out that baby is measuring a bit small and she's pushing back my due date by a week. So instead of being 12+1 weeks, I'm actually 11+1, and now due on March 30th (instead of the 23rd). I asked how this was possible since I am sure of my ovulation date, and she said that it's quite common. It could be a late implantation, or it could just be baby is a bit slow and will catch up later. Either way, I was really bummed out. She managed to get a few measurements and record the heartbeat, but it was really hard because baby was in an awkward position. 

The technician decided that an internal scan would give us a better view, and so we proceeded with that. We got to see LO's arms and legs, it's HUGE head and hear the heartbeat (which was a healthy 157). We also got to see it bouncing around and doing little flips, which was really fun to watch. Sadly however, due to angles and my being earlier than we thought, I have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan so they can do the nuchal measurements. I guess I should be happy that the baby had a strong heartbeat and was moving around a lot, but I feel so sad that I am going backwards a week. I was so close to the second trimester and now it's just that little bit further. Oh well... nothing I can do about that. 

Since then, I've had some mild cramping in my lower abdomen but I'm told (my mom is a OB nurse) that it's normal what with the ultrasound wand being moved around in there. No spotting or bleeding, so I'm taking that as a good sign, and now I get to have another scan in two weeks... that has to be a silver lining right?


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... I love your name choices! Felix is one of our 2 boys' names (the other is Samuel), and Isabelle is one of our 3 girls' names (though my sister is trying to call dibs on it, so we'll see). Our other girls' names are Eloise and Amelia.


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy, that would make sense that you implanted late sine you got a pretty late BFP didn't you? Hearing the heart beat at this stage is a very good sign things will progress perfectly so don't worry sweets! Annoying you have to go back for the NT measurement but you'll also get to see the bub again!! Are you having the harmony test? 

My sister measures small throughout both pregnancies and had healthy albeit a bit small bubs. 

Also love your names! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy good choice in names :D 

Sorry your scan was a bit of a mixed experience. I too think it makes sense to have a later due date considering how late you got your BFP. Is there any way you could have ovulated later? I can't remember now if your chart was ambiguous or straight forward. Maybe you ovulated twice? (can happen very rarely) and therefore the second egg was fertilised? The fact that baby looks perfect even though it was measuring a week behind is great news. When I had my scan with my daughter they put my due date ahead 6 days. I knew when I ovulated too, as I had done charting, OPKs, cm check etc. and I had also had a scan at 6 weeks which was bang on for my dates, yet still, at my 12 week scan she was measuring nearly a week ahead. They say the earlier the scan the more reliable the measurements, as even by 12 weeks they can vary enormously, so I'm sure yours is just on the little side, but doing beautifully well. :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

So I reckon ovulation will happen tomorrow. I just got a practically positive OPK, maybe it's even positive, it's a lot darker than yesterday, so I imagine when I take an OPK later it will be positive, so ovulation will happen late tomorrow (is my guess). We've dtd every other day since my period ended and my husband is on board with every day for the next three days. What I'm wondering is should we still follow SMEP with every day for three days after +OPK even though we dtd yesterday? Which would make four days in a row... I wonder if that's maybe bad for sperm quality?

Attached picture with this morning's OPK (dried so it's lighter anyway) and the one I just took. See what I mean about practically positive, but not quite? I am very sure it will turn positive later. I can feel weird twinges in both ovaries, so something is going on.

So if I do ovulate tomorrow, soy brought ovulation forward 5 days, which isn't too bad I guess. Last time it brought ovulation forward 8 days, but I won't complain if I get my sticky BFP this cycle :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chrissy05

Ohhh... yay for almost ovulation time Squirrel. That's a great looking opk!

I agree with you guys that a late implantation makes sense. I didn't get a bfp before I was 19dpo, and it was faint at that point. It was clearly visible at 20dpo. I'm fairly certain of the ov date though, since my chart that month was CLEAR. There was no mistaken when my temps shifted, so I doubt that it was a later ov. Maybe bubs is just a little on the small side, and maybe it's just a later implantation. Either way, we'll see how much it grows in the next two weeks. If it's measuring on target (at 13 weeks) when I go back in 2 weeks, I guess we'll know it really was just a late implantation. 

Ruby... I don't think we'll be doing the Harmony test. It's not covered by our private/work insurance, and our provincial insurance only covers it for women who are 40+ or women who have a positive NT scan. So unless (heaven forbid) something goes wrong with that, we won't be spending an extra 800$ on the test. Part of me would love to find out the sex of the baby sooner, and confirm that there aren't any genetic anomalies, but at the same time I'm having trouble justifying the extra expense... especially at a time where I'm trying to budget how we'll make ends meet during my mat leave. Oh well...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ugh, I posted a long reply, and then my toddler grabbed my computer and deleted it. :(

Chrissy, I'm sorry you got put back a week. But if you're due March 30th, and you go over into April, we'll have our babies the same month! :flower: Also, babies go through growth spurts in the womb, so your baby might just be gearing up for one. You never know.

Ruby, I'd love to do the Harmony test to find out the gender early, but insurance will only cover it if I'm high risk for downs or other genetic disorders. If I want to, I can find out the gender at 15 weeks with a private ultrasound for about $50, but I'm not sure my DH will be onboard with that. :haha:

Squirrel, yay for impending ovulation! :happydance: Judging by your test, I think you'll definitely be popping out an egg (or eggs??? :winkwink:) very soon! As for DTD 4 days in a row, you should be fine. DH and I DTD everyday for the whole month that we conceived our first DD and DS (we must have had too much time on our hands :blush:). It only becomes a concern if your DH has low sperm count, but I'm assuming not since you've never mentioned it. :flower:

As for me, I used my last tests yesterday and got a "pregnant 2-3" on the digital, so I'm happy. It's fun to test, but it's also kind of nice to be done now. I'm still feeling pretty good, although the fatigue is starting to kick in. I'm also getting acid reflux everyday, but that's been going on for over a week now. Oh, and the bloating is in full force! I look 5 months pregnant by the end of the day. :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy - yay for the 2-3 test! That's great progression.

So now I'm confused again :( my OPKs are going lighter again. Seriously, what is going on!? My surge has always been at least 12 hours, but now today I get a very nearly OPK and then a couple of hours later a lighter one. I'll see if I ovulate over the next few days, but I am so confused. I think that soy messed me around! How short can a surge be? And how soon after the surge can you ovulate? I definitely felt tingly twinging ovaries earlier when I got that OPK... so does that mean I got the a tiny surge and ovulated straight away?? I so so so hope my temp goes up tomorrow or the day after, because I am starting to feel so desperately angry with my broken body right now. Sorry, I know I"m being dramatic, I just feel so upset with it all.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I really feel for you! :( I sound like a broken record, but your cycle is so similar to how mine was. I totally missed ovulation because it was such a short surge. So I really hope your temp shoots up tomorrow and you can enter the TWW at last. :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Spiffy, I really hope I'm having a similar cycle to you, but I'm just not so sure :( I don't know what's going on, but it's very unusual and unpredictable even for me, and I'm not known for my predictable straight forward cycles. It just makes TTC so arduous, as I'm constantly trying to second guess what my body is up to. If only I ovulated on the same day each cycle at a normal time around CD14... that would really help me out. I am usually an optimist, but this is starting to bug me. We will just keep bding as that is all we can do and hopefully ovulation will happen soon.


Edit to add: maybe my urine is just too dilute. I have been peeing loads today, not sure why (like every hour) and stupidly taking OPK each time as I am so desperate to see another positive. I reckon my pee might be just too dilute and I am actually surging. My ovaries are sore... I would try and hold it longer, but I just seem to be going loads today.


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, sorry you feel your body is messing you about! I think you are right with your urine being too dilute. That test you posted was pretty dark so may have been the height of your surge even? I would go by how your body feels. I get twinges when I ovulate too! Hope tww starts very soon for you!

Spiffy, sorry to hear of your fatigue, bloat and reflux but your pregnancy hormones must be pumping which is great! Exciting to get 2-3 on your clear blue too! I've been so tired this pregnancy and up about 2x a night to pee! So annoying!! 

Chrissy, wow $800 is a lot for the harmony test. I'm paying $465 Australian dollars which at the moment is a lot less than US dollars, and my test is getting shipped to the U.S. For testing as we don't do it in Australia here. The harmony test has only been available here since November last year. My private insurance does not cover it either. Even though my NT scan and blood test came back as low risk 1:8,666 we are doing it for more peace of mind and because it's available and not too expensive. Plus added bonus of finding out sex for sure! 

Enjoy your weekends ladies!


----------



## squirrel.

Harmony tests are expensive here too. Not sure about exchange rates, but they're £450 here and as we all have the NHS rather than insurance, if you want it you always have to pay. I considered it last time as our screening results were showing a higher risk of disorders than when we had Oscar, while still being low risk. With Oscar the chance of DS was something like 1:250000, but with Isla they were 1:500 or something like that. Made me very very nervous, but in the end I just could afford the test. If we have an even higher risk this time though I'll find the money from somewhere, because last time the time between my 12 week scan and my 20 week scan (which then revealed no abnormalities and I could relax) was a worrying time.

Got another proper positive this morning, so I reckon it was just the issue with dilute pee yesterday and I had been surging since around lunch time yesterday. I feel so silly for being so obsessive, but I just really want this cycle to work. I am so tired of TTC.


----------



## ruby83

We all get obsessive when TTC! Haha! I'm glad you seem to be on track with your ovulation! 

So £450 would be about $800AUD so it seems Australia is able to do the Harmony Test cheaply even though it is sent all the way to the states! That would have been scary having your ratio drop so much with Isla! Apparently my age skewed mine the most which I think it does in most cases. I'm only 32 but my odds were a lot better she said when they only took into account my bloods and the scan. Apparently once you are over 35 there is a very great chance your NT will come back as high risk mainly because of the age component. That's why the harmony test is so good as it doesn't look at age.

Still feeling very tired. Was hoping by now I would be getting some energy back. Have gone back to having s cleaner come in to do the floors/ bathrooms and the "heavier" tasks. Don't remember feeling like this with DS. Probably more a case of having a toddler and pregnant! Spiffy how do you do it?? &#128540;


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry o hear you're tired Ruby. It is really tough being pregnant with a toddler to run around after. Hope you get some relief soon! 

So I juts got the darkest OPK yet! Surging today it seems. Expecting temp drop for ovulation tomorrow. We will bd today, tomorrow and the day after. That'll be five days In a row. Hope that's not too much!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Believe me, Ruby, it hasn't been easy! But the great thing is, I've had kids and been pregnant so much in the past 4 years that I'm kind of used to it! :haha:

Squirrel, yay for a proper positive on your OPK! Not much longer until you'll be getting a positive HPT, too! :winkwink:

So I have weird dreams normally, so when I'm pregnant they get even weirder. But this pregnancy I seem to be having really messed up dreams! The other night I had a dream that three of DH's aunts and uncles died in a car accident, and last night I had a dream that I got raped! I hope this doesn't last the whole pregnancy. :growlmad:


----------



## Chrissy05

So about that Harmony test, I've been doing some research and with the help of a currency converter app, I learned that 800$ CA is about 850$AU, or 390£. Either way, it's really expensive. We have provincial health care (similar to the NHS) but also additional health coverage (drugs, eye care etc) from our employer. Unfortunately neither cover the test unless you're at higher risk for triploidy, which atm we are not. That being said, I just turned 35 this past week, so I don't know what that will do to my NT results. 

Yay Squirrel! I'm so glad that the soy moved up OV by a few days. Shows that it works!


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel that's great!the more BDing the better! Not long until you will be testing xx

Spiffy: I've been having crazy dreams but not disturbing like yours. That must be horrible! Especially when they feel so real! Hopefully it will calm down soon xx

Chrissy, that sucks your Harmony Tests are so exopensive. I hope you get good results with your NT scan xxx sorry I thought you were in U.S., hence my surprise it was more expensive than here when ours gets sent to US!


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy those nightmares sound horrid! I hope they pass for you soon and you have more pleasant dreams. 

Chrissy - most of the time the results of the Nuchal scan are low risk enough that people don't want the extra harmony test, so hopefully when you have your rescan there won't be any ambiguous results. 

Temp drop this morning and OPKs have gone negative. I imagine ovulation is happening today. We've dtd the last three days and will try again today and tomorrow. Bding is losing its romance at their rate! But we will try! I've decided on the 24th for testing, which will be 11dpo and only a week on Thursday, not too long to wait. I've always had a positive by 11dpo (even with this last chemical). And I won't kid myself that I can wait any longer! I do feel I won't test earlier though this time.

I have a theory as to why I experienced a chemical last cycle. I think I ovulated on the Sunday (4 days after dtd) and then conceive the Monday when we had sex then. So I think either it was an old sperm or the egg was old, which maybe meant it wasn't in the best of health. This cycle won't have that problem for sure, but obviously there could be other problems.


----------



## Chrissy05

Temp drop and negative opk is awesome news Squirrel! I totally agree that BDing loses some of its romance when you're trying every day (or second day) for weeks on end. It's hard to be spontaneous when you're TTCing. Also, that's an interesting theory about the chemical. I would have thought that old sperm would just be less active and wouldn't fertilize the egg... but an old egg could definitely be a factor. Hopefully this time around it won't be an issue!


Afm, a few weeks ago a friend of mine dropped off a box with some of her maternity clothes for me, and tbh I was really hesitant to try it on. I just didn't want to jinx myself in any way. So today I tried some of it, especially the pants as I suspect I'll be able to wear my normal tops much longer than my pants... and OMG! Maternity jeans are soooo comfortable! I know this is probably old news for you guys, since you've all had previous pregnancies, but for me this was a total revelation. Until today I had imagined myself wearing my regular jeans with a belly band for as long as possible, and now I can't wait to wear these preggo jeans! And obviously the best part is that I don't have to go out and buy some because my buddy gave me 4 pairs of them! Yay!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I love maternity pants! I can't wait to start wearing mine again. :haha: That's awesome that you got a bunch from your friend, since new ones can be pricey!

Squirrel, yay for O day! And I think you might be on to something with the old sperm/old egg thing, since both have an "expiration" date, so the quality might not have been as good if wither was on the verge of dying. When I had my chemical a few years ago, I knew why it happened, too. I distinctly felt implantation happen on 12 dpo and didn't get a positive until 14 dpo, which was just too late for my little bean. No idea what happened this past June, but sometimes I don't think there's a clear reason. :shrug:

Thankfully no nightmares last night. Just an obnoxious dream about shopping for a pair of shoes for hours and unable to find anything I liked. And then randomly playing with defibrillator paddles. :haha::dohh:


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel that's great news!! 

Chrissy, both my babies being due in March meant I was at my largest in summer so got to wear lots of flowy summer dresses, and never had to wear/ buy maternity pants but I bet they are comfy!! Great that your friend let you borrow hers! 

Spiffy good to hear nominee nightmares! Pregnancy dreams are hilarious! So many random people pop up on mine!


----------



## squirrel.

Well still in limbo. Temp went up, but not hugely. It was nearly 0.2 degrees higher at 3am. I'm not sure what to do and am very annoyed that last night was the one night my daughter decided to spend all night screaming :( she has been sleeping through, but the one night I needed good sleep to get an accurate temp reading she had me up all night. So I'm not sure whether to go with the 3am one, which was 36.38c, or this morning's result, which was 36.21c, as neither was after 4 hours continuous sleep. Pretty annoyed at the Sod's law of it all. Why last night of all nights?? Seriously!! Having said all that the cycle I conceived my daughter my chart made a near-identical jump after O day from 36c to 36.2c and then climbed again the next day. It's still not the sized jump I would have liked though to confirm O had happened. I'm really nervous I won't have ovulated as sometimes happens to women who use soy.


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

squirrel. said:


> Sorry o hear you're tired Ruby. It is really tough being pregnant with a toddler to run around after. Hope you get some relief soon!
> 
> So I juts got the darkest OPK yet! Surging today it seems. Expecting temp drop for ovulation tomorrow. We will bd today, tomorrow and the day after. That'll be five days In a row. Hope that's not too much!

Beautiful OPK! I am new around here. Great thread you have going. Sent you a friend request


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

squirrel. said:


> Well still in limbo. Temp went up, but not hugely. It was nearly 0.2 degrees higher at 3am. I'm not sure what to do and am very annoyed that last night was the one night my daughter decided to spend all night screaming :( she has been sleeping through, but the one night I needed good sleep to get an accurate temp reading she had me up all night. So I'm not sure whether to go with the 3am one or this morning's result as neither was after 4 hours continuous sleep. Pretty annoyed at the Sod's law of it all. Why last night of all nights?? Seriously!! Having said all that the cycle I conceived my daughter my chart made a near-identical jump after O day. It's still not the sized jump I would have liked though. I'm really nervous I won't have ovulated as sometimes happens to women who use soy.

It is okay. I know it is very, very frustrating. Have you been charting a while? Maybe just compare temps in 4 days. See if your temps match your normal post O temps. And just pay attention to your body, it may give you signs.:hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm willing to bet that you did O, and that your crappy night of sleep messed with your temp a little. But I know how frustrating it is to not have a definite answer. :hugs:

Ruby, I forget that you're in Australia and your seasons are opposite ours, because I had my first in March, and if I was wearing sun dresses, I'd have been freezing my butt off! :haha:

Chrissy, what day is your repeat scan?


----------



## squirrel.

I hope so spiffy :D I'll find out tomorrow. We have officially reached the end of the sex-several-days-in-a-row train and my husband just couldn't manage another day (without the romance, it is a chore!!) and so it'll have to stay at 4 of my fertile days, rather than 5. If I ovulated yesterday then I'm not bothered if we missed the day after, but if I'm actually ovulating today then I'll be a bit sad we missed O-day.... though looking at my chart I don't see how I could ovulate today with the tiny temp rise I had. I mean it would have stayed low for ovulation I imagine... but there's no way of properly telling. Either way our timing is better this cycle than any other, so I hope that counts for something. Now just to actually prove ovulation has happened, because if this was a fake ovulation and we have to go through all this stress again in a week's time then I will explode :haha:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy I've been hanging out for summer! I hate winter even though our winter here is probably pretty mild compared to you guys. Do you get snow in Utah? 

Better still we are off on our holiday Friday!! Can't wait! 

Squirrel I know very little about temping but is it not more likely you ovulated and your temp was off given your disturbed sleep? FX for you xxx


----------



## ruby83

Totally agree with your hubby! DTD when TTC can get very tiresome! &#128540;


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... that temp shift might have been bigger had you not had to wake up for your little one in the middle of the night. And even if not, sometimes I've noticed a mild rise the first day after O, and then a huge rise the day after. So fingers crossed that tomorrow's temp goes up! 

Ruby... I admit that I was a bit confused when I read March as well, until I noticed the part about Australia. Cause for me, being due in March means being at my biggest during icy cold winter, we're talking -20 to -30oC through till the end of February. I'm really hoping that I can keep wearing my wool coat with a few buttons undone because I can't justify the cost of a another winter jacket. Also, yay for being 13 weeks! Almost the 2nd trimester!

Spiffy... I'm loving these weird pregnancy dreams of yours (not the nightmares, just the funny ones about shoes and defibrillator paddles). I haven't noticed that I've had any weird dreams, or even an increase in them. 

Afm, my repeat scan isn't for another week, and I feel like time is just dragging on. I'm almost 12 weeks (again!), so it's not too far off. Hopefully the further along I get the more my nausea will diminish. I had a pretty rough weekend in that regards. Even with the meds, I threw up 3 times on Saturday and felt pretty miserable all day. Yesterday (Sunday) I felt a bit better, and even did a bit of cooking (I had a HUGE pile of basil leaves that were screaming to be made into pesto). I was still nauseous until the early afternoon, but it was still an improvement. Since DH was out (it was his first hockey game of the season), I decided to make myself a lovely meal. I spent nearly an hour cooking and looking forward to eating my meal.... and then 5 minutes after eating it I threw it all up. I was NOT impressed!


----------



## ruby83

Oh Chrissy that sucks! I really hope it starts to improve soon xxx arghh I could not live with it that cold. It will make you laugh that our winters are more like 8-10 degrees Celsius during the day and I complain about that!!! It's all about what you are used too! I always travel overseas in our winter so I get to have an extra summer away! So never experienced a really cold winter!


----------



## squirrel.

I will reply properly later, but I need to get ready for work so don't have long. Temp rise :dance: I reckon ovulation did happen Sunday, so 2dpo at last! Now all this temp needs to do is stay up. I've never been so nervous about ovulation before!


----------



## ruby83

Yay! That's great Squirrel :happydance:


----------



## Ganton

Yay, that looks like a nice rise, Squirrel. And your timing looks great too so fingers crossed this is your month.

Ruby, 8-10 degrees was about as good as summer got near me this year. It's been a bit of a wash out so I hope a better summer is in store for next year when I'll be on mat leave.

Spiffy, I've had some pretty vivid dreams recently, but nothing too disturbing luckily. I hope yours calm down and you just have some nice dreams.

Chrissy, i can imagine time dragging after being out back a week. I'm sure it'll speed up again once you get past the point that you thought you'd already reached at your last scan though. It's exciting that you get too see your little one again soon.

I've had my scan date through - it's 4 weeks tomorrow which will probably only be 11+3 by my calcs, but I think all the tests can be done after 11 weeks so should be ok. Other than that, no news from me except that the nausea is getting worse. I've not been sick yet, but I feel like I might not be far off and I've had to sit down a couple of times when I've become dizzy and queasy. Chrissy, when did your sickness kick in? Did you have nausea for a while before progressing to vomiting or were you sick right from the start?


----------



## ruby83

Ugh Ganton that's a crappy summer! Where abouts are you?
I was pretty queasy around 6 weeks but eased off a lot and as long as I eat regularly I'm fine. I hope your morning sickness doesn't get worse ! Such a horrible feeling! X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, we usually get a lot of snow in Utah (Our motto here is "Best snow on Earth" since they held the winter Olympics here a few years back and everyone kept saying how great the snow was) but the last few winters haven't been too bad.

Chrissy, I'm sorry you've got such bad morning sickness! :( I've gotten very lucky in the past (no MS in the first two pregnancies, and only two weeks of it in the third) so I hope my luck hasn't run out this time! 

Squirrel, yay for confirmed ovulation! I think you stand a good chance this cycle. My fingers will be tightly crossed for the next 9 days until you test! (Unless you break down sooner :winkwink:)

Last night I had a dream that a bear was right next to us, and we were scared, but then it said, "I'm not a bear, I'm a dog, and I want you to teach me Spanish." It then proceeded to barge into my house and pee and poop all over the floor. :haha: But then later I had a dream about a delicious hamburger with thick bacon and barbeque sauce on it, so that made up for it. (I've really been craving meat this pregnancy!)


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies, I have a good feeling about this cycle. I really hope we make a baby to keep this time. A week on Thursday felt like it would fly by, but I've just been hit with this terrible impatience :haha:

Ganton - yikes! Only 10 degrees? We had over 30 here in London. Sorry your summer was so rubbish!


Spiffy - Glad the nightmares haven't returned.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy that's hilarious! Dreams can be so strange!!


----------



## Kern

Hey all, daily check in. 10 dpo today I think. I am SO bitchy! Haha this may not be a good thing as I usually get very witchy right before af shows, the husband takes it as a cue gone nice to me for a few days. Was anyone else easil agitated like this when they were pregnant?

Cervix is still high, soft, and closed, so that's good, still super damp, like I'm leaking? Lotiony. So,e moments of nausea, no desire to eat breakfast, tired, ehhhh so many things that could be af or not! 

How's is everyone?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Kern said:


> Hey all, daily check in. 10 dpo today I think. I am SO bitchy! Haha this may not be a good thing as I usually get very witchy right before af shows, the husband takes it as a cue gone nice to me for a few days. Was anyone else easil agitated like this when they were pregnant?
> 
> Cervix is still high, soft, and closed, so that's good, still super damp, like I'm leaking? Lotiony. So,e moments of nausea, no desire to eat breakfast, tired, ehhhh so many things that could be af or not!
> 
> How's is everyone?

I feel like this may have been meant for a different thread, but for what it's worth, I'm always more irritable in early pregnancy. :winkwink:


----------



## Kern

Haha maybe spiffy, I can't remember which thread I've been posting in, they're all blurring together, sorry if I got the wrong spot. :/ 

I just hope this crankiness is preg related and not my normal af symptom.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Kern said:


> Haha maybe spiffy, I can't remember which thread I've been posting in, they're all blurring together, sorry if I got the wrong spot. :/
> 
> I just hope this crankiness is preg related and not my normal af symptom.

I hope so too! P.S. Our babies are only 4 days apart! :flower:


----------



## Kern

Spiffynoodles said:


> Kern said:
> 
> 
> Haha maybe spiffy, I can't remember which thread I've been posting in, they're all blurring together, sorry if I got the wrong spot. :/
> 
> I just hope this crankiness is preg related and not my normal af symptom.
> 
> 
> I hope so too! P.S. Our babies are only 4 days apart! :flower:Click to expand...

Wow! How cool is that? Haha. I can't believe they will be a year soon! Man!


----------



## Chrissy05

Ganton, initially my MS was only nausea and it started at around 7 weeks. It was mild at first and then got progressively worse over the next 2 weeks. At around 9-10 weeks, the vomiting arrived and it too has gotten worse over time. Most days I get away with only throwing up 1-2 times (one of which is usually right after brushing my teeth in the morning), but that's WITH taking diclectin multiple times a day. That being said, today has been a relatively good day. Though I couldn't stand the smell of the cheesy pasta dish that DH made for dinner, I also haven't thrown up all day.... so I'll take that as a good thing. 

Spiffy... your dreams are hilarious! So here's my question for you... do you actually speak spanish, or was the bear-dog way off base for that as well?


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy I really hope your MS improves soon now that you ar nearly in the second tri xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Nope, I only speak a tiny bit of Spanish. Just a wacko bear-dog dream. :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy I'm really sorry to hear you're feeling so ill. Hopefully it will start to ease for you soon! And Ganton, I hope your nausea doesn't get too bad. 

Spiffy your dreams sound awesome. Mine are so boring in comparison :haha: the best I've had recently was a really vivid dream where I was in Game of Thrones and was Jon Snow's daughter (!? The guy who is like ten years younger than me in the show, ha!). It was such a strange dream and terrifying!

Crosshairs today :D yay! I'm also pretty happy with how my chart compares to the cycle we conceived Isla. In fact the last six temps have been near identical. I've got the overlay on my ff page and can't stop looking at it. I'm going to take that as a good sign.


----------



## ruby83

That's great news Squirrel! I hope time until testing flies for you xx


----------



## Ganton

I've just had a quick look at your overlay and they do look so similar. I really hope this is a good sign for you. I was thinking that if you get your BFP this month, there's a good chance that out ultimate delivery dates won't end up that far apart, as it seems that you may deliver a little early and mine have both been late. And there's a very good chance that Spiffy's will arrive before mine.

Chrissy, I'm sorry to hear your sickness has been so bad. I hope it's easing up for you now. Mine is nowhere near that level yet but I'm still less than 8 weeks and it was another step worse this morning. I had to sit down a couple of times when I was getting the boys ready this morning and take some deep breaths! I don't feel like I'm too far off actually being sick at some point.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, if you tend to go late, then you, me, and Squirrel really will all have babies around the same time (assuming this is your cycle, Squirrel! And judging by that overlay, it may very well be!) :flower:

Sorry your morning sickness is getting worse, Ganton. I've never actually thrown up during pregnancy before, but yesterday I felt close, and seeing as I'm only 5 weeks, I wonder if this will be the pregnancy to ruin my lucky streak.

Well, I had my first hormonal break down yesterday. I was having a really difficult day with the kids, and then my 2 year old threw a book at me, and that was the last straw, so I just curled up in bed and cried for a little while the kids climbed all over me. :dohh:


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... I'm loving the overlay on your chart. It's looking promising, and hopefully it stays positive!

Ganton... I'm sorry to hear that your morning sickness is getting worse. Is it really in the morning for you? Apart from right after I brush my teeth, mine is the mildest in the mornings. It's the rest of the day that's an issue. 

Ladies, I have an important question for you. I have been craving sushi like there's no tomorrow. I know that sushi is technically a no-no, but have any of you had some anyway during your previous pregnancies? I've read that a big part of the danger comes from the preparation of the fish and potential contamination. If that's true, would a small portion of sushi from a reputable and licensed sushi chef be safe (or safer)? Gah... I don't know if I can survive another 7 months without eating any. Surely ladies in Japan keep eating sushi, don't they?


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy I think with sushi there are three problems:
- rice is a huge huge magnet for bacteria (one of the worst foods when left out due to surface area). Expensive sushi places would be okay for rice as they regularly make up fresh batches, but many places make up batches and then it's a while before they make the sushi and it can be susceptible to bacteria for long periods of time before you eat it.
- raw fish. Any meat or fish that is raw is just a no go in pregnancy. 
- Mercury. Salmon would be okay, but bigger fish like tuna have more mercury in them. High levels of mercury have been linked to birth defects.

Having said all that, you could probably have vegetarian sushi that was freshly prepared to avoid all the above problems. I personally wouldn't risk fish sushi, but everyone needs to make these choices for themselves. :hugs: I'm sure nearly every pregnant woman has one food that she just needs and ignores guidelines during pregnancy. For me it was salami. I just needed it!! Over here in the UK it's not advised against, but I know it is in other countries. Other people have runny eggs or steaks that are medium rare. It's up to you to weigh up the risks. It is a minefield being pregnant. There are so many don'ts that it can get a bit much!!


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy that sounds like me! My toddler can wear me down sometimes and nearly bring me to tears! I feel your pain! Xx

Chrissy, I was going to say what squirrel said about sushi. I got pretty sick once eating a sushi roll from a reputable place, so avoid sushi now and would touch it pregnant. Then again I'm pretty rigid with the pregnancy guidelines. Such a personal thing. Maybe chat to your OB if your worried.

So ladies, I might be MIA for the next 10 days as I'll be sunning myself in the Whitsundays!! I'll try pop in if I have wifi on the island. Take care ladies xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I tend to have mega sushi cravings during pregnancy, so I'll admit I've eaten it. I try to stick with salmon rolls, and I've never had any problems. DH and I actually learned how to make it ourselves, so there's no question of how the ingredients are handled. :flower:

Ruby have a great vacation! Sounds amazing! :flower:

As for me, I'm hurting pretty bad today because I fell down a flight of stairs last night. Thankfully I took all the impact on my right side, so I'm sure baby is just fine (no cramps or bleeding, so I'm not worried). So that's me _and_ Ruby now, lets try not to add anyone else to that list! :dohh:


----------



## Ganton

Goodness, Spiffy, that sounds a but scary but I'm glad everything seems ok with baby. I hope you're not too stiff and bruised though.

Ruby, that holiday sounds lovely. I hope you have an amazing time.

Chrissy, I definitely feel rough in the morning, but it generally eases off a bit when I force myself just to get on with things and try to nibble something. I feel best around lunchtime but I need to make sure I eat lunch as soon as I get hungry, which is normally a bit on the early side. Luckily, work are fine with me eating whenever and taking a break early if I need to so I can manage a decent lunch. The nausea really kicks in through the afternoon though and I find the evenings tough. I'm struggling more and more to know what to eat for dinner and had very little last night, but I think that had a knock on effect to feeling rubbish this morning, so I'm going to try to force myself to eat a good dinner tonight. 

I've had a busy week in work but it's looking a little quieter tomorrow so I've decided that I'm going to take the day off tomorrow if I feel any worse in the morning. I'm hoping that a day of proper rest (no work, no kids) might give me a bit more energy and help me through a few more days.


----------



## Ganton

Squirrel, you're 4dpo already. I know you don't want to test early this month but still only a week until the point that you said you'd probably give in  Your chart is still looking great.


----------



## Ganton

Oh, and as for non pregnancy friendly foods, I really really want goats cheese or rare steak right now. Even though I can't think what I want for dinner, I could eat either of those no problem!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I've always found the afternoon to be the hardest as well, as far as nausea goes. My SIL was the same in her pregnancies, too.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Ganton, I know, feels weird that I'll be testing a week today. Not feeling the urge to test at all this cycle, just have this really good feeling that this will be it, this will be our BFP cycle. Don't know why.

So I have found a new way to tell Nick (now I used up my video idea on the chemical) when I fall pregnant again. He loves doing Guardian crosswords. So I've made one and printed it for next weekend if I get a BFP. Clues 13, 18 and 20 across have the answers 'Charlotte' 'IS' 'pregnant'. I wonder if he'll get it :D just had fun making it in the style of a real guardian crossword print out, so I hope he appreciates the effort if nothing else :haha:
 



Attached Files:







numer 14152.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, you come up with the best pregnancy reveal ideas! I love the crossword idea. :flower: That's great that you're not feeling the testing urge, because it makes the TWW go sooooo slow when you do. I'm excited for this thread to officially become a pregnancy thread!


----------



## squirrel.

Haha, me too. You guys should start a buddy thread in the pregnancy groups section and I'll join you when I can :D (hopefully soon!)

My temp is being stubborn at the moment and staying lowish for my post-o temps. Could be my new thermometer (with these cheap BBT thermometers I often notice they're out from each other by a few tenths of a degree, which wouldn't matter usually, but I guess with charting it makes a big difference. Having said that though, my pre-o temps were normal. Starting to feel a little less confident seeing these lowish post-o temps. Hopefully it's just the effect of a secondary oestrogen surge keeping them low or just the colder weather moving in and the room being colder than it has been. I still feel good, but I am considering stopping temping now I have confirmed O. In general I haven't been happy with my temps since having Isla. They seem low for me all-round. I wonder if I have developed a thyroid issue. I used to think it was the effect of breastfeeding hormones, but now I've stopped and they're still low I'm thinking of getting my hormone levels checked out if they stay low for another cycle.


----------



## squirrel.

Hilarious video I thought you pregnant folk might enjoy :D

I don't know if anyone else noticed that if you're not on your first pregnancy the advice disappears, I guess because you can totally call bullshit on their nonsense with your own experience! :haha:

edit to ad: Oops, forgot the link.

https://www.facebook.com/BuzzFeedVideo/videos/1762151560592385/?fref=nf


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... Love that crossword reveal! It's amazing! Hopefully you'll get to use it very soon. As for your temps being a bit lower, the cooler temperature in your room could definitely be a reason. Being hypothyroid could also be a cause. I've been hypo for a few years now, and when I first started temping I found my temps lower than what I was seeing online. I had my levels checked and they weren't in the proper range. Once they got adjusted, the temps went higher throughout my cycle. This might be worth investigating. 

Ganton... My MS is worse in the late afternoons and evenings as well. Have you tried eating sour candies to help? I find that sucking on a jolly rancher candy helps keep some of my MS at bay during the day... especially useful when I'm in front of a classroom full of students. 

Where is the link to the hilarious pregnancy video? I can't seem to see the link. As for the constant advice... since this is my first I am definitely getting advice from pretty much everyone who already knows.


----------



## Ganton

Hey Chrissy. I'm not sure what jolly rancher candies are, but I had some haribo jelly sweets yesterday and they certainly seemed easy to eat. The thought of an ice lolly is pretty good too so I might get some in this evening.

Squirrel, that crossword puzzle idea is great. I'm in work at the moment so can't watch the video but I'll take a look when I get home tonight.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I've seen that video already and it is hilarious. The frustrating this is that the stupid advice doesn't go away after you have the baby. I was told someone (a daycare provider, no less!) that I should be giving my 4 month old juice. :dohh: She also thought I should be letting my child cry it out at that age, too. Definitely have to take advice with a grain of salt.

As for your temps, I looked at your overlay with Isla's pregnancy, and it still looks pretty similar to me, so I wouldn't let it get you too worried. :flower:

The Jolly Rancher idea wouldn't work for me, unfortunately, because I hate fruity candy. (Not a big fan of candy in general, actually.) Thankfully I've been able to keep the nausea at bay by just eating anything at this point. The problem is, when I feel nauseous, nothing sounds appetizing.

I'm seriously starting to worry about how long I'm going to be able to keep this pregnancy a secret. My uterus, obviously, is still well below my pubic bone, but it's starting to push everything else upward. So even first thing in the morning, my stomach sticks out a little, and by the end of the day, it's ridiculous. (I'll have to take a picture of it tonight and post it for you.) I have a friend who sees me twice a week, and I told her already, and asked her to let me know when I start to look pregnant, because I really don't want to get to that point where people are wondering if I'm getting fat. :dohh::haha:


----------



## Ganton

I just watched that video. I actually have used nipple cream as lip balm and it really is sooo good ;-)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So this is what I look like by the end of the day. Do you see why I'm concerned about keeping it a secret? :haha::dohh:
 



Attached Files:







5+4 with baby #4.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy that is a beautiful little bump :D so early! I guess by your fourth your organs are like "oh, we're doing this again are we?" and start moving up really early. Baggy floaty tops maybe?

I'm a bit worried I'll show early when we get pregnant, just with it being my third. I've always been a late shower, but my muscle tone is nowhere near what it was with those two! We'll see what happens.

Ruby, hope you're having the best time!!

Chrissy and Ganton; I hope both your nauseas give you a rest soon!!


My temp went up properly today. Going to see if it stays there. In June I had super spikey post-o temps. Hopefully this is actually going triphasic, but I won't know that for a few days. This morning I had the burning sensation I had in my breasts lady cycle. Don't know if that's a usual post-o thing or whether it was because I was pregnant. I'll take it as a good sign, even though I won't have implanted yet if I am pregnant, so physically won't be getting symptoms yet. I think I am a 9dpo implanter (most common day for it), which is why I never get early positives. This makes me want to hold out till Thursday even more. Only 6dpo today, so not much going on.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, your chart is looking great! And hey, you never know. I implanted at 6 dpo with both my boys, but with this one, must have implanted closer to 9 dpo, so it can change sometimes. Either way, though, you're still better off waiting until Thursday for a better chance of a BFP. :flower:

Yes, baggy tops and loose jackets will be my friends the next few weeks. :haha: But yes, being my fourth, I'm sure my body is like, "Why prolong the inevitable? Lets just get going." :winkwink: Having a really short torso doesn't help either, because there's nowhere to hide _anything_, be it bloat or bump.


----------



## squirrel.

Maybe it's a girl then Spiffy? :D if your boys implanted early and this one was a bit later, maybe it's because it's a girl. Haha, I'm sure I could think of a scientific explanation..... um.... yes! What if it was slower because the two x chromosomes were heavier than an x and a y chromosome, the y is way smaller after all, so having two xx chromosomes slowed it down! :haha: yes I am crazy!

I will definitely be waiting for Thursday, don't have the urge at all and I have the pregnancy test box in front of me right now! 

Feeling so tired today and yesterday. Yesterday I could understand as I had been up early with the kids and we had a busy day, but this morning my husband gave me a lie in and I woke up at 9:30. How can I be this tired for having woken up that late? I feel so drained and super sad for some reason, just really grumpy and sad. Feel like I have no energy and no happiness today. Very odd! Went round the house to see how the work is coming along and that didn't even excite me as it always does, which is strange for me!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, all of your symptoms sound super promising! I'll be shocked if you don't get a BFP this cycle. :flower:

And yes, I've wondered if maybe the later BFP means a girl, since I got BFPs at 7 dpo with the boys, and 10 dpo with this one. I wish I had tested early with my daughter, but with her I didn't test until I was 5 and 1/2 weeks along (I don't know how I managed that kind of restraint :haha:), so I don't know how early I could have gotten a BFP with her.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Spiffy, I'm starting to feel even more scared now the closer I get to testing. 7dpo, testing on 11dpo on Thursday... I am so scared of a negative test. Seriously, if we don't conceive this cycle then my body will be broken :(

I remember you saying you wanted a girl, I hope you get your wish!

I am veering more towards girl as well, but mainly from the point of view that I am terrified to have another autistic child and autism is more prevalent in boys than girls. So if we have another girl then that will ease a lot of my fears. Then again, it would be lovely for my son to have a brother... oh I don't know :D one of each please! :haha: We're not finding out either way till the birth and I'm really looking forward to that excitement!

Weird thing happened in the shop the other day. After dropping off my son at nursery and taking Isla into town (coming across 7 pregnant women on the way!) we went into a book shop. I was in the kids section looking at picture books for the kids. I picked one off the shelf and underneath was a book clearly in the wrong section, but the title of it made me burst out laughing: What to expect when you're expecting twins. If I were superstitious I'd take that as a sign :haha:

Bit dubious about symptoms today. No tender breasts or ovary twinges. Still quite tired, but I had a difficult night's sleep with my husband coming home late and my son waking up crying. I was also sooooo hot and bothered (normal for me pre-AF, so not a pregnancy sign. It's just how I react to my raised body temp I guess). My temp stayed up, but I'm not surprised considering how hot I was in the night! Not too bothered about lack of symptoms as I don't expect to implant for another day or two if I am indeed pregnant, so shouldn't be having symptoms yet anyway.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, sorry to hear about your fall!! I hope you are ok x 
Your belly is gorgeous!! I've just started to pop a bit and look about the same as I did around 20 weeks with my DS!

Squirrel, your crossword idea is so cute! You are so creative! I love it!

Ganton and Chrissy, I hope you are both feeling better xx

We are loving island life! Weather is perfect and scenery is stunning! I think I want to live here! 

We got our harmony results on Friday afternoon which confirmed boy and put me in low risk group which was a relief xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats on the confirmation and the low risk Ruby :D how lovely to have two little brothers. Your son will be thrilled I'm sure! Glad you're enjoying the beach.


----------



## squirrel.

I forgot to ask in my long post, what would you guys do about testing?

So Thursday I will be 11dpo and planned to test with clearblue plus, FRER and a cheapie. The thing is, I want to use SMU as FMU isn't great for me, but I have to work Thursdays. That would mean holding off going to the loo till break time (10:30), which is standard for me. I am wary to take one at work though, as how will I concentrate if it's a BFP... and how will I teach while feeling devastated that it's a BFN?

SO the other option is use afternoon urine when I get back... which isn't ideal.

Or wait till Friday, 12dpo, when AF is due... not sure what to do :( I probably should wait till Friday, but I'd rather find out I'm not pregnant through a negative test rather than my period suddenly arriving - I hate the idea of waking up full of hope, getting a test ready and then finding blood. I'd much rather know by negative test and then AF isn't unexpected. So if I wait till Friday, I could start AF before getting the chance to test...

What would you do?

Maybe I should just use FMU on 11dpo...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I see your dilemma. I'm like you; I'd rather a test break the news to me, than AF showing up. So if I were you, I'd use afternoon urine on Thursday (just hold it for as long as you can). As for the bookstore incident, that's hilarious! When I was pregnant with my DS1, I had 9 dreams about triplets. Needless to say he was a singleton, but it did give me a bit of concern! :haha:

Ruby, so glad you're enjoying your vacation! And I must say, I'm rather jealous! It sounds amazing. :flower:


----------



## Chrissy05

Spiffy... wow, that's quite the bump at only 5 weeks! Yay! Did a bump appear as quickly for your others?

Ruby... happy to hear you're enjoying your vacation! Yay for normal Harmony results, and yay for you expecting a little boy!

Squirrel... as much as you want to test with SMU on Thursday, I would recommend against testing at school. Either way, going back to your classroom as if nothing happened will be a challenge. I know wouldn't be able to act normal... whether from happiness of a BFP, or the frustration/sadness of a BFN. If I were you, I would do FMU on Thursday (unless you think you can wait until the afternoon), and if it's a bfn, then use SMU on Friday. 

Ganton... hope you're feeling well and the MS monster isn't making your life too difficult. 

Afm, MS is still present loud and clear. I'm getting good at keeping it under control most of the time... but I find evenings really difficult, and often throw up my dinner. I have an appointment with my doctor this week, and I'm curious as to whether I have gained any weight or lost some. 

Our 2nd ultrasound is this Thursday, and I'm really looking forward to it. For some reason I have this irrational fear that baby isn't growing properly and that my dates will get pushed back again, so hopefully these fears will be put to rest when we see our little bean again. 

Also, two of my friends from high school announced their pregnancies to our group of friends this weekend (one is expecting her second in late Feb, and the other is expecting her third at the end of March). It's weird because when I first read their emails, I had an initial pang of uneasiness. I texted BFF asking if this meant that I need to announce my pregnancy to the group now (she's the only one in the group who already knows). There's this part of me who wants to keep my pregnancy a secret for a little while longer... which is weird since all of my work friends know (thank you MS), and most of DH's close friends know as well. I'm still trying to figure out why I feel this way for certain groups of people.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I started showing around 12-14 weeks with my first, 10-11 weeks with my second, and 8-9 weeks with my third, so it's been getting earlier every time! A big part of it is my super short torso, though.

I'm sorry MS is still killing you. :hugs: I hope it eases off soon. As for telling people, I know how you feel. Part of me wonders why I'm putting so much effort into trying to hide mine, but at the same time, I'm just not ready for people to know yet.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks for the advice ladies. I think I probably will use FMU on Thursday, as I don't know how long I'll be able to hold it in the afternoon for a reliable enough test. Now I'm even more nervous!!

Chrissy - sorry to hear you're still feeling really sick. Have you been given any medicine to help ease the nausea? I think you should tell whoever you like when you like and don't worry about feeling pressured just because some of the others have announced they are due a similar time. It's a very personal thing and there are no wrong answers. Do what is best for you and if anyone dares to question you on why you didn't tell earlier (which they won't I'm sure!) then make something up like, "I didn't want to steal x and y's thunder' or 'I wanted it to be my secret' or 'I was feeling a bit worried, but now I'm confident' etc. I hope your scan goes well. I'm sure it will and baby will be right on track for his or her due date!

Temp climbed again, I think I can say my chart is triphasic now. I had the most vivid dream last night about my period arriving, which had me waking up feeling really disappointed, until I realised it was a dream :haha: it was very realistic! That also gives me hope oddly enough :haha: I've always had positive pregnancy test dreams, especially when TTC, but I've never had one on a positive cycle. With Isla I had a period dream just like this and with Oscar, when we weren't even trying, I started dreaming about negative pregnancy tests just before I tested positive with him. It means absolutely nothing, but it's a fun coincidence! No other real symptoms other than ovary aches, but I expect that today or tomorrow will be implantation day if we caught that egg and also, with both my kids I didn't get many symptoms before my BFPs, so I'm not expecting much.


----------



## ruby83

Thanks ladies! 2 little monkeys for us!! Can't wait!

Squirrel, I would use FMU on thurs. looking forward to hearing how you go!! Your signs are looking good! I also got period dreams with my BFP this time! Strange!!

Chrissy, totally understand your anxieties! I'm sure your scan will go perfectly! MS is a great sign things are going along well! I'm sure it had something to do with your late implantation! Good luck sweets!! I still haven't told ANYONE about being pregnant. We will in the next few weeks. I have a cousin due a few days after me who has announced a few weeks ago. It's a personal thing and no ones business until you want to include them. I figure there is plenty of time for everyone to know. It's nice being just between my DH, DS and myself at the moment. Do what you feel comfortable with xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, congrats on hitting the second trimester! Enjoy it while it lasts! :winkwink: Oh, and I forgot to say earlier, yay for officially team :blue:! Your little boys will be good buddies, I'm sure. :flower:

Squirrel, that chart is definitely looking triphasic! I can't wait to see your beautiful BFP!

Well, our Halloween reveal probably won't work. DH's family has scheduled family photos for October 17th (I'll be about 10 weeks), and maybe I'm vain, but I'd rather wear something cute that accentuates my bump, rather than something huge and baggy. :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

I hope so spiffy! Starting to get ill today. Haven't been ill in ages. It's not like it's come from nowhere though, Isla is looking all snotty the last two days. I feel like all my energy has leaked away and my sinuses are itching and starting to clog up and my throat is sore. I was ill in my TWW with Isla's cycle too.... just sayin' :blush:

I really do feel pregnant I have to say! I will be obviously heart-broken with BFNs this cycle, but mainly I will just be so shocked that I could be so convinced over nothing!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

2 more days until testing, Squirrel! :happydance: How are you feeling today?


----------



## squirrel.

Much of the same, but things getting a little more intense. Breast pain more intense, as is exhaustion. Felt a little dizzy/nauseous earlier, was an odd feeling. Got blue veins on chest (something I look for every cycle, as I got that before my BFP in both my pregnancies, but not since.. I don't think) and had super vivid dreams the last few nights. I also had some moments today where I was just so sure I was pregnant, it's like I forgot that I haven't had a BFP yet. So so so odd!

Testing tomorrow now instead on 10dpo!!! I'm crazy, I know, as I should really wait, but I have enough tests to test tomorrow and Thursday. I have a twin pack of FRER and 3 clearblue plus (as well as two digis with conception indicator for when I eventually get good lines on tests) and my army of cheapies too. Gotta say, I'm a bit scared, but I just can't wait anymore, not with these symptoms, I'm dying to know!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay! I'm soooooo dying to see some tests! :D


----------



## squirrel.

Even though I am confident, I'm not confident to get any lines tomorrow. With Isla my tests in the morning of 10dpo were negative to the eye and only brought out lines with tweaking (but I didn't tweak tests then, it's just something I've discovered since when I was tweaking those old test pictures for fun to practice :haha:) then in the evening I started to get the faintest pink lines on cheapies that grew during the course of the evening to a reasonable line by midnight. By 11dpo I had a clear FRER and a 1-2 weeks on the digi. With Oscar though, I tested on what would have been 11dpo (weren't trying and had no clue what dpo meant! But it was three days before expected period) and I got the faintest faintest line on a clearblue plus. I dismissed it as back then with the not trying, I just dismissed it as a negative (not knowing a super super faint line was the just the beginning!). Then with the chemical last cycle it was 11dpo SMU that gave the faintest faintest lines and then finally when I was 18 I got a faint line two maybe three days before my period. So 10dpo for me is not a good day historically with my previous pregnancies... I just can't wait anymore though! I guess it's good that if they are negative tomorrow, I won't feel totally out yet.

Super stoked by how my current chart is still mirroring (roughly ) my BFP chart with Isla.


----------



## Ganton

Ooh, I've really got my fingers crossed for you tomorrow, squirrel. If you get BFN in the morning, do you think you'll test later in the day again or hold out until the following day? Keep us updated x


----------



## squirrel.

I will no doubt try with cheapies in the afternoon/evening, but save my expensive tests for 11dpo. If they're negative then I will have to accept I've been crazy all this time :haha: funny, I feel so full of doubt now! Not sure anymore!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

l always feel the same way every cycle Squirrel; I always panic just before testing! Well, I still think you're going to get a BFP. If not tomorrow, then the next day. :flower:


----------



## JLM73

FX for you Squirrel! Your chart is awesome!
:dust:


----------



## squirrel.

Well, stark white BFNs. Yes it could still be too early for me, as at 10dpo I have had stark white tests in two other pregnancies (the chemical and my son's - I was testing for a few days until I got the faint BFP as I was convinced something was up). It was only in Isla's pregnancy that I got faint lines that could only be brought out by tweaking in the morning (couldn't see them by sight and yes, I've tried tweaking these and there's nothing :haha:). I will test with a cheapie tonight and try again tomorrow.

I have to say, I'm pretty scared now. If this month is a bust then I'm worried for my sanity! To be so sure you're pregnant when you're not... well that's a new TWW thing for me! And a horrible one!


----------



## squirrel.

Feeling really out now :( my confidence has crumbled! Cramps this afternoon (too early for AF) but they are really crushing my hope for this cycle. Feel quite sad now. If this is a negative cycle then I don't know what more we can do :( I keep telling myself off and trying to rationalise it, that 9dpo is the most common implant day and that wouldn't give me a positive till tomorrow and my past pregnancies back that up... But I can't help it... Just feel so down.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, Squirrel, sorry you're feeling so down. :( :hugs: Just remember, if you implanted yesterday, it's perfectly normal to get a BFN this soon after, and also, cramps would be expected, since bean would be snuggling in today. I had AF cramps for 4 days before I got my BFP this time. :hugs: Your temps still look awesome! I'm still have faith in this cycle for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww Squirrel :hugs:

It's still so early, don't get down on yourself. There is still tons of time. Besides, 10dpo is only 1 day past the most common implantation day, and like Spiffy said, if you did implant yesterday those cramps would be totally normal. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that tomorrow will be the day. Your chart looks amazing btw! 

Afm, I had an appointment with my Dr this morning. I lost 4 lbs (thank you MS!), my blood pressure is a bit low (which is in stark contrast to last time when I was so nervous that my pressure was really high), and we even got to hear baby's heartbeat on the doppler. That sound is just magical! MS is still alive and well, I even threw up in the middle of class yesterday. My students were doing a laboratory and the smell just overwhelmed me. Thankfully I managed to get to the bathroom in time. Doctor gave me another prescription for meds, hopefully it will keep it in check and/or as time goes forward it will go away on its own. 

I just wanted to thank you all for your advice regarding telling my group of hs friends. I was being a bit hormonal and after some thought I've decided that I will tell them after tomorrow's follow-up ultrasound. Oh yes... we get to see the bub again tomorrow, YAY! I must say, as much as I hated being pushed back a week, having to go back to do the NT measurements does have a silver lining.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies, I hope you're both right.

Got a nice evap for you. There was nothing to see on this supermarket cheapie when I took it at lunch time, but now a few hours later there's a faint blue line. They're pretty well known for them I think, so nothing exciting!

Cramps stopped after an hour or so, but those ovary pains have been sharper today and very noticeably uncomfortable. I also feel very full in my uterus area, but that could easily be a pre-AF feeling. Just generally feeling very ill today! That'll be my cold though! I couldn't even eat a biscuit after work, it did not taste right!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0761.jpg
File size: 251.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, that's great that you get to see your little one again tomorrow! I wonder if they'll be able to take a guess at gender, like they did at Ruby's scan? Sorry, you're still dealing with MS. :( Do you think any of your students are suspicious yet?

Squirrel, I could never use a blue dye test, because I'd always look at it later and overanalyze it. But all your symptoms still sound super positive to me. :thumbup:

Well, it's official. My normal jeans are too tight and uncomfortable now. I've moved on to maternity pants. :dohh:


----------



## squirrel.

So I just got this within the time limit, trying so desperately hard not to get my hopes up as it is a cheap blue dye, but unlike the evap from earlier, this line is clearly visible from all angles, from far away and when you hold the test up to the light you can see it (with the evap you can't). So so so trying not to get too excited, but I _think _this may be the start of my BFP!

Had to tweak the photo for it to show up, but in real life it's clear and blue (though obviously faint).

Having food aversions to my favourite crisp alternatives, just not in the mood along with the biscuit turning my stomach earlier (food aversions are one of my earliest symptoms even before BFP), I am feeling just so hopeful.

Will use a cheapie later with pee as long as I can hold it :haha: and another of these cheap blue dyes and then proper tests in the morning. 

Last cycle these blue dyes gave me the strongest results during my chemical every day that I was testing, so I reckon they're quite sensitive, even if they are prone to evaps...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4184.jpg
File size: 142 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, that line is super obvious! Since it was in the time limit, I'd be calling it a BFP! I KNEW you had to be preggo this cycle! I can't wait for more tests!!! :D


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks :) I so hope this is it. Feeling very nervous and scared after what happened last cycle. Also desperately don't want this to be because it's a cheap blue dye test... eek! I am really really scared!


----------



## squirrel.

Ugh, now I think it was an evap after all, a weird one showing in the time (I've read they can happen with these tests). Just that I've taken another and though I swear I can see a shadow (just about) it's not the same kind of line...

I thought it was too good to be true...

Will still test in the morning with proper tests, but I just don't know anymore. I feel like I've been through the wringer this time around TTC. I know 6 months isn't a long time compared to women who have been at this for a year, 2 years, 3 years, 7 years, but seeing as I was expecting it to be as easy as last time, this has been a long long time for me. So ready to just be pregnant and move on from this rubbish.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Don't get too discouraged, Squirrel. Remember, your BFP day isn't until tomorrow. Plus, you felt this same way last cycle the day before your BFP. You renewed your Fertility Friend account and everything. :winkwink:


----------



## Ganton

Grr, I wrote a really long post and it's not posted properly for some reason. 

Squirrel, I think your line looks really good. I wouldn't worry about the later test yet. With it being so early and your hormone levels probably only being just over the level required to show any line, a slight variation in ursine concentration could really affect whether a line shows at all. I hope you get a much clearer result in the morning.

Afm, I felt awful until last Friday so slept a lot over the weekend and felt loads better. However, I continued to improve over the last few days and I've felt so normal today that I'm really concerned that something has gone horribly wrong over the last few days.


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, I'm so sorry you feel out and down. Try to stay positive- I know it's hard! I tested negative on day 10-11 dpo, had cramps that I swore was AF coming. I ended up getting my BFP 13dpo. I still have faith that this is your cycle. Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I'm sure baby is just fine. :hugs: Hormones are spiking and dropping all the time in the first trimester; chances are you're either going through a phase, and will start feeling awful again soon, or your placenta is just starting to do more of the work for you, and you're done with the worst of it now. :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Ok I wrote my above post without realizing there was a whole new page!! I think that is a start of BFP! I would be excited!! Can't wait to see your next test!

Chrissy- yay for hearing heartbeat and seeing bub tomorrow!! X

Spiffy, my pants are tight too! I'm sticking with dresses at the moment! Think ill need to tell people when we are back from our holiday as by the end of the day my bump is quite noticeable!

Ganton, sorry to hear you are unwell! Look after yourself and rest up! Symptoms come and go so don't stress! I have hardly had any symptoms with either pregnancy!


----------



## squirrel.

Ganton you're around 8/9 weeks right? That's when the placenta starts to take over and your progesterone drops, which eases a lot of symptoms for many women. I'm sure baby is just fine! :hugs:

11dpo: Nothing there this morning ladies. FRER and clearblue plus are completely blank and no amount of tweaking can get anything out of them. Feeling pretty despondent to be honest and foolish for getting my hopes up for what must have been an evap on that cheap test last night. Just want this all to end.


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear you are feeling like this Squirrel xxxx I really hope you still get a BFP this cycle but if not this one, then next. Sending hugs and positive vibes your way!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Ruby. I keep thinking about your BFP coming after a negative at maybe 11dpo and that makes me feel hopeful... But I do feel so sad about it all. I am so fed up now. If my cycles were normal length or if I knew when I was going to ovulate then I might feel less angry, but this is just getting on top of me now. I'm just emotional that's all, sorry to Moan!


----------



## squirrel.

TMI question. Did any of you get yellow snot-like cm just before or soon after your BFPs? I've been feeling fluid down there all morning and kept expecting early AF, but never saw anything. Then just now there was lots of pale yellow slippery (not stretchy) cm. Not an infection. I've read lots of women having this before a BFP. Did any of you? Someone suggested it might be mucus plug forming...

I'm trying to make peace with AF coming, but I just keep clinging to these false hopes. I still have blue veins on chest and some food aversions this morning and it doesn't feel like AF is coming tomorrow...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh my gosh, yes!!!! That's a huge pregnancy symptom for me, Squirrel! I've gotten the yellowy snot-like cm every time I'm pregnant! In fact, when the end of the TWW comes around, and I haven't gotten any, I consider myself out.

Well, I was worried about your BFNs this morning, but now I'm back to being convinced that you're pregnant. Plus, look at your chart! It's gorgeous! Just remember, I counted myself out at 8dpo when I got a BFN, because I was used to getting a faint BFP at 7 dpo, and then this baby surprised me by waiting until 10 dpo to give me a BFP. Every pregnancy truly is different. You're not out until the witch shows her ugly face!


----------



## Ganton

I agree with spiffy, that sort of CM seems to be a symptom for me. It was a bit thicker around the time I got my BFP but since then I've been getting loads of the stuff and it's quite thin. TMI, but definitely very snot like in colour. I'm still teally hopefully that you'll get your BFP.

Thanks for your reassurance on the lack of symptoms. I actually read on dr google last night that HCG peaks around 8 weeks so some people see an improvement in symptoms around then with occasional recurrences after that as the hormone levels jump around. And it looks like that may be the case for me as I'm feeling pretty ropey this afternoon. Not unbearable, but I'm looking forward to getting home and going to bed.

Spiffy, maternity pants are so comfy, I don't blame you for moving over already. Unfortunately, the jeans that I had last pregnancy had completely had it by the end so I can't get away with wearing any of those anymore, and I don't want to go shopping for new ones until after my scan. Luckily, with the exception of some bloating at the end of the day, I'm doing ok for hiding any bumpiness, so my normal clothes are fine at the moment.


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... I'm sorry about the BFN, but I'm staying positive. That chart is amazing. Besides, I didn't get a BFP until 19dpo and I was certain of my ovulation date. It can happen. Also, I concur with the others, I too had that sort of CM just prior to getting my bfp.

I had my follow-up ultrasound this morning and it was great. Baby measured on target according to the new EDD at 6.9cm, and had a heartbeat of 156. Baby was super cooperative while the technician was getting the NT measurements, which came back as 1.6mm, which I am told is good news. Baby was bouncing around and moving its arms all over the place, and it really made this whole experience sink in for us... we're really having a baby!

I'm so excited to share the photo with our families this weekend!
 



Attached Files:







MiniC.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, that's fantastic! I'm so glad baby was looking good, and was measuring right on for your new due date. Must have just been late implantation after all. :flower:

So remember how I said I had a friend who I see twice a week, and I asked her to tell me when I start looking pregnant? Well, last night, she looks at me, and says, "If I didn't already know, I'd definitely be wondering." And that was while I was wearing my regular jeans and a loose top! :dohh: So now I'm afraid I'm going to have to move up my announcement date even sooner. Urgh. if I was waiting to announce only because I was afraid I might miscarry, I'd have given up and announced already. But in our case, we're trying to hold off because people are going to give us so much crap about having another when all of our kids are still so little. We were hoping that if our DS2 was a little bit older when we announced, it might not seem quite as bad. :(


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy: Yay! Congrats!! :D Beautiful scan photo.

Spiffy: Bump photo, bump photo!! 

AFM: Thanks for your kind words ladies. Evaps on all those rubbish sainsbury's tests, some pretty bad. After this cycle will never use them again! Feeling some weird rumblings below, assuming they're AF pains. Super emotional too, just burst into tears for literally no reason. I was just recycling some cardboard boxes and started crying! I always get sad before AF, so I reckon this is it. Sad, but there's not much I can do about it. Don't even want to take my temp tomorrow, don't want to see it drop like a stone.


----------



## squirrel.

This is the stupidity of these tests!!! This was taken within five minutes, tweaked to make it come out (but it is super super faint in real life too, but definitely there, as you can see). It's not a true positive, but how can they sell tests that give super faint lines even within a few minutes?? Don't they know how crazy women can get when they are TTC?? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0846.jpg
File size: 206.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## squirrel.

Better photo barely tweaked, but just over 10 minutes in now. Fighting the rising hope... ladies stop me!!!

If this were any other brand of test I'd be really happy, but these tests have a terrible reputation and should have been showing proper lines today if it showed a proper line yesterday, but instead it was clearly an evap :( agh!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0852.jpg
File size: 187.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## squirrel.

Getting darker.... why why why... how is it possible for this to be a false line? (It is though and after the time limit now)

Sorry to be spamming the thread now, but I am just so desperate at this point. I so hope AF arrives tomorrow so I can be put out my misery.

And yes, I know I'm being dramatic :haha:

Unweaked photo (strange lighting from taking the picture right next to a table lamp. We have spotlights in the flat and they make for terrible photographing, shadows everywhere!!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0860.jpg
File size: 139.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Ganton

Aww, squirrel, I have very little experience with those tests so I don't know first hand what they're like for evaps, but I agree that they do look like convincing lines. Have you tried any other types of tests today / this evening?


----------



## squirrel.

Just cheapies that didn't really show lines when I had my chemical last cycle - maybe a shadow line on the last day - so they're not very sensitive it would seem. I have one clearblue plus left (my best test, they never show me evaps and always show the earliest lines) which I will use in the morning. Not even tempted to use it now as I am that sure this is a big old joke :haha: I am actually quite enjoying it. Kind of accepted AF is arriving, but I do enjoy a good old evap chase :haha:

And I may have drowned my sorrow in a couple of glasses of wine :blush:

I've been thinking about my chart and remembering how little my temp rose that first day and how I continued to have cramps the day after what I think was my ovulation day. It is ever so slightly possible I ovulated the day after and am 10dpo rather than 11dpo.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I agree, Squirrel, that looks pretty convincing! If you're not preggo, than those are the absolute worst tests on the face of the planet, and I strongly suggest boycotting them! :haha: Also, I like the 10 dpo, theory. Any reason to hold on to hope! :winkwink:

Okay, here's my bump photo, as requested. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







6+3 with #4.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## squirrel.

Wow Spiffy :D that is an amazing bump!!! Go you!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

And just for reference, this was last week (same shirt :haha:). So as you can see, if this keeps up, there's no way I'm going to hide it much longer. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







AdobePhotoshopExpress_25ae54ecfc4240cb902a0ec3b410b4de.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## squirrel.

Yeah, you are not keeping that a secret long :D


----------



## Ganton

Wow, spiffy, that really is quite a bump. Based on your experience with your other pregnancies, will you just keep growing for there or could it just be partly bloating that will settle down? I looked like that when I got home from work this evening but mine was definitely bloat so should have settled down by the morning. I had to keep pulling my cardigan around me whenever I stood up in work as it would have been such an obvious bump. I've already told my bosses, but I don't know if anyone else is suspicious yet. 

Squirrel, I still have a lot of hope for you. Your 10dpo theory makes a lot of sense. I don't want to get your hopes up but I'm definitely not counting you as out yet.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

There's definitely a lot of bloat going on, for sure. However, in my last pregnancy, my bloat went away at the same time my uterus moved up, so it never really went away, it just got more firm. When I feel just above my pubic bone, it's firmer than it was just a week ago, so I know it's not all bloat, but it's not necessarily baby either. I just think all my organs are shifting upwards to make room.


----------



## squirrel.

Well it looks like I'm out. Still a BFN on a clearblue plus (they usually show positive before other tests with me). I am throwing my last cheap blue dye away as they are clearly prone to false positives and Evaps. I hadn't really got my hopes up, but am amazed they are allowed to sell them. Going to send in my pictures and demand my money back :haha:

Still a high temp, so maybe soy extended my luteal phase, which would be nice, as 11 days was on the short end. Having a tender feeling in my lower abdomen, so it looks like The rumblings of AF at last, may even come today despite high temp. In my June cycle I got my period even though my temp stayed high. Don't know how that works... But anyway.

Thanks for your support ladies :hugs: On to October and seventh month trying for me, the month where my husband is away on tour for almost all of it. Yay, that'll be a successful cycle I'm sure. I don't get it. How could we have done anything better? I worry something may be wrong with one of us... I hope not.

Maybe a due date I July will be my lucky month (would have been due early June this time). Mine and Isla's birthdays are both in July, maybe we're meant to have another come join us...


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear that Squirrel! What a joke those damn tests are!!! How can they look so clear and be fake positives! Stay away from them in the future. Are they cheap? Not that that is an excuse. Talk about messing with the heads of ladies TTC! Grrr I am mad for you!!

I like your positivity about July. I hope timing works out ok with hubby. Is there any way you could join him around the time of ovulation? 

Spiffy your bump is adorable!! You are such a cute pregnant lady!! Must be getting hard by the end of the day to hide that bump!

Soo our amazing holiday is coming to an end- boo hoo! Been so much fun, the island is gorgeous but all good things must come to an end I guess &#128549; not looking forward to all the unpacking and washing I'll be doing when we get home!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm absolutely shocked that you haven't gotten a true BFP! Everything except the test seems to suggest that you're pregnant, so it just doesn't make sense. Call me a hopeless optimist, but until AF shows up, I'm not ready to give up on this cycle for you. :hugs:

Ruby, sorry your vacation is coming to an end. But hey, at least you'll be in your own bed again (DH and I have a really nice bed, so that's always the plus side of going home for me :flower:).

Yeah, the bump is just getting out of hand. It's also confusing me, because I swear I can feel my uterus popping out over my pelvic bone, but only when I'm standing up (I have a tilted uterus, so when I lay down it's hard to find). So part of me keeps thinking about the fact that I never got any clear ovulation signs and the weird period I had that cycle, and thinks, "Could I be farther along?" but then I remember that I didn't test positive until later, so that's really unlikely. Plus, it's probably not even my uterus I'm feeling. I swear, I always find something to obsess over before my first scan. :dohh: Last time it was twins I worried about. :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies :) I was convinced AF had started earlier when we were on our way back from lunch, felt just like it, but it was just so much creamy cm. I think I get this before AF anyway, so expect AF in the morning. No cramps yet, but my ovaries are hurting more today. Very odd! Spiffy, I admire your optimism :D and I share it a little I think. When my temp didn't go down today and AF didn't arrive I did feel hopeful and after not seeing AF when I was so expecting to this afternoon, I tried an FRER. So white it looked like snow :haha:

Looking forward to next cycle. If I ovulate between CD17 and CD25 (which is likely), then we'll be fine, as my husband is around then. I am going to put both of us on conception vitamins and make him stop smoking for the cycle (he already stopped last cycle and it did nothing - he just started again - but smoking won't help matters either). I hate that he smokes anyway! I'm not going to drink diet coke too and try to stay away from wine. So hopeful for next cycle. We have to do it soon!

I am a bit worried that if it takes two more months, then we will have a three year academic gap between Isla and the next baby. Between her and Oscar there are two academic years and if we had a July or August due date for the next that would be a two year gap too, but if the due date moves into September (baring in mind I had such an early baby last time, we're probably still safe with a Sep due date) then there will be a three-year academic gap, which financially with child care will be a strain, as it's pretty much nearly a whole year the child can't start school for. Thinking way ahead, but being a teacher, I always think about their school matters.

Ugh!!


----------



## Chrissy05

Wow Spiffy, bloat or not, that is a beautiful bump! When are you due for your first scan? It could be twins. My bff had twins this past spring and the size of her bump was the primary reason her doc sent her for an early scan. Compared to her first two pregnancies, her bump was huge with the twins and it started pretty early. 

Squirrel, you're not out until AF arrives! I can't believe some of the lines you got with those tests. If those aren't the beginning of a bfp, you should definitely send the company a firmly worded letter demanding a reimbursement or something of the sort. That many false positives and evaps is just ludicrous! 

Ruby... the end of a vacation is always a sad time, especially when you think about all the cleaning and laundry that awaits you. I find that the first thing I do when I get home from a vacation is starting to dream about the next one!

Afm, I don't have a pretty bump like Spiffy, but my jeans are definitely starting to get tighter. I'm now down to 1 pair that still fits, and even that one I often undo the button by the end of the day. I feel like it's too soon to wear maternity jeans yet, but I'm not in love with the idea of wearing my pants undone. What if I was in class and they fell down? 

Oh, and I've officially joined the vivid dreams club. Last night I dreamt that I was sitting on a stone wall and watching a parade of animals going past. But at one point the bears started attacking the hares, and then a bunch of dogs started attacking them. In the end all the animals were saved when a bunch of birds started singing, and next thing I knew they were around a campfire toasting marshmallows. It was the strangest thing ever, and I almost woke DH up because I was so confused by the dream.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, what a funny dream! Isn't it so bizarre what our brains come up with while pregnant? :haha: As for your jeans, have you heard of the rubber band trick? You put the rubber band (or hair tie) through your button hole and then loop it around the button. Its supposed to help you stay in your regular jeans a little bit longer.

I've thought about twins, but that's no surprise. I think that every time I'm pregnant. :haha::blush: I know it's pretty unlikely, though, because I have no family history of them, and the only factor on my side is that this is my fourth child, and your odds go up if you've had more pregnancies. I was totally convinced I was having twins last time, and then was a little disappointed when I saw one baby at the first scan, so I told myself I wouldn't do that to myself next time around. But here I am again. :dohh:


----------



## JLM73

*Squirrel* Why do you think the line is wrong?
It is very very strong and obvi even for an earlt hpt/faint.
Me thinks I doth believe the test!:thumbup:


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy: I'm amazed at those lines too. Just can't believe a test could be so crappy!! Loving the crazy dreams!

Ruby: Sorry the holiday is over :hugs: I hate the washing up and tidying away that come with the end of a holiday. Always harder than packing!

Spiffy: Good idea not to imagine twins; I did that last time too and was disappointed too. I've always wanted twins! You're right about all the symptoms except the test. I can't believe how many pregnancy symptoms I'm getting:
- Tons of cm (like tons!!) constantly think AF has arrived, but instead it's watery milky cm, and then there was that pale yellow cm two days ago.
- Blue chest veins
- Food aversions
- Exhaustion
- Vivid dreams
- Dizziness and headaches
- Ovary cramps
- Sore breasts, not pre-AF type pains, more like near the armpits sharp shooting pains and behind my nipples
- Super emotional
- TMI (as if the others aren't) Pooing loads more than normal! (which is an early pregnancy symptom for me and not normal otherwise)
- Caught a nasty cold this TWW
- Temp staying high
- AF a day late now (though this could be soy)

I mean seriously!! I could go on, but can't think right now. There have been so many and loads of those symptoms are ones I don't usually get in the TWW. I am almost in disbelief at those BFNs and will be in disbelief when AF arrives tomorrow. My future TWW just got a lot easier; for me ALL symptoms are symptoms of AF. 


JLM: I got BFNs today on clearblue plus and FRER :( that's why I think it's a false positive. Unless sainsbury's own brand pregnancy tests are the most early-detection test out there, then I reckon it's a false line :(


----------



## ruby83

Thanks ladies! First world problems for me I know! It's morning here- my son woke up at 6am! Clearly wants to make the most of the last day haha!

Squirrel, I had a cycle where I had heaps of symptoms too. Made the BFN that bit harder. It's like our body is just messing with our head- no fun! 

So funny you guys want twins! It's the opposite for me. I hold my breathe at the ultrasound making sure there is only 1!! Twins scare me!! I know 2 friends recently who have had twins (subsequent pregnancies) with no family history so you never know!!

When my pants get tight I use Belly bands which cover the top of you jeans and extend the button hole- like spiffy's idea. I ordered mine off eBay and they were quite handy.


----------



## squirrel.

Oh yeah, the hair band through your jeans button trick. That's how I wore my regular jeans all the way up to the 8th month with both my pregnancies (after which I wear dresses and leggings). In both my pregnancies I never bought any maternity trousers and only a couple of maternity dresses the first time that I reused with Isla's pregnancy. :haha: I'm too cheap to invest in clothes I won't wear for a long time!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So no sign of the witch, Squirrel? I'm still anxiously waiting for your shocked BFP post. :winkwink:

So I'm pretty excited right now. I just won a contest on my Babycenter birth board for $50! So I'm thinking I'm going to use it for a private gender scan at 14 weeks (if they can't tell you, you get to come back for free until they can). I normally wouldn't spend the money on it, and just wait, but since it's "free" money, I'm okay with it. :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

No sign yet. Looks like soy has given me an extra luteal phase day, which is nice, or I did ovulate the day after I thought and I was only 11dpo today. I really haven't got my hopes up for tomorrow. I'm in that limbo where I know I won't 100% believe I'm out till I see that first tinged piece of tissue, but I'm 99% confident I'm out. I don't want it to end and confirm my fears... But I don't want to continue in this awful limbo either.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know that feeling exactly, Squirrel. Is soy supposed to lengthen your luteal phase? I don't know much about it.


----------



## squirrel.

Temp drop this morning. Still no sign, but I expect it this morning. Not as sad as I thought. In the long run, I won't care what month my baby is born in. In the long run, when my kids are all a bit older, I really won't care that my youngest was born like five months later than I'd hoped at the time. It will eventually happen and even if it takes a while longer, it will eventually happen. I will eventually have three kids. ANd if my youngest is three academic years younger than Isla then at least I get to hang onto him or her nearly a year longer when they're 18 and about to fly the nest :D I know that's going to be hard on me, so if I get to keep them home 11 months longer then yay.


----------



## ruby83

That's a great way to look at it Squirrel! I know it will happen soon for you anyway xxx


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> So no sign of the witch, Squirrel? I'm still anxiously waiting for your shocked BFP post. :winkwink:
> 
> So I'm pretty excited right now. I just won a contest on my Babycenter birth board for $50! So I'm thinking I'm going to use it for a private gender scan at 14 weeks (if they can't tell you, you get to come back for free until they can). I normally wouldn't spend the money on it, and just wait, but since it's "free" money, I'm okay with it. :haha:

Congrats! I love it when things like that happen! Ooh early scan- how exciting!! Do you have any thoughts/ feelings if you are having a boy or girl?? X


----------



## Chrissy05

Aw Squirrel, I'm sorry that your temp dropped this morning. Good for you for having a positive attitude about it though. 

Spiffy... congrats on winning that contest! I agree that spending it on an early gender scan sounds fabulous!

Ruby... I'm with you on the not wanting twins boat. Before my ultrasound I was terrified that it might be twins (in large part because of the crazy MS). I was so relieved when they only found 1 baby. I do have twins in my family, my brother is one (other twin died in utero), and my mom has multiple cousins who are also twins. Maybe in a subsequent pregnancy twins wouldn't be so bad, but for a first one... I can't even imagine!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, sorry about your temp drop. Has AF arrived? I'm glad that you're looking at the bigger picture and not getting too stressed about things. :hugs:

So I was looking online at the site for the private ultrasound place, and they had a special right now where you can do the gender ultrasound at 14 weeks, and you can add on an early ultrasound between 6-12 weeks for just $20 more, so I now have an ultrasound appointment on Monday! :happydance:

Ruby, I don't really have a feeling either way about gender, and I'm trying really hard to stay total neutral about it, because I convinced myself I was having a girl last time, and was actually pretty disappointed when we found out he was a boy.


----------



## squirrel.

Exciting you're having a scan soon Spiffy! 

No AF yet, but sure to come tomorrow. Extra 2 days added to my luteal phase now, which I can't complain about.


----------



## ruby83

Yay for early scan spiffy!! How exciting!! 

Chrissy I think twins in subsequent pregnancies would be scarier!! At least with the first you know no different!! Haha!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I agree, I think twins would be easier if they were your first. Or if your other kids were older and could help you out. As much as I think it would be cool to have twins, the thought of having twins with my other three kids being so little is kind of terrifying.

Well, I went to a church activity tonight and women were definitely staring at my stomach, although no one asked. If everything is good at my scan on Monday, I'll start telling people so they don't have to wonder anymore. :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

AF finally here. Two extra luteal phase days :D not too bad. Will try soy again, but smaller dosages to start with to build it up gradually. Hope it doesn't make me ovulate while nick is away!


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, were they women you knew? I can't wait for some random person to ask me if I'm pregnant and I can respond by saying "I had a big lunch" haha that would teach them!!

Squirrel, sorry AF arrived but at least you can move forward to the next cycle now xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm sorry AF is here. :( At least you can get ready for the next cycle, though. :hugs:

Ruby, they were people I know, but not well enough to ask apparently. :haha: I told DH about it last night, and he said, "It's funny how you women can pick up on that so easily." So I stood up and pointed to my stomach and said, "Can you blame them for wondering?" And then DH looked at me and said, "Holy cow! When did that happen? You are SO pregnant!" :haha::dohh: And just so you know, I look even more pregnant now than I did when I posted my last bump pic. It's just crazy how fast I'm growing this time around. :wacko:


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... I'm so sorry AF showed up. Hopefully the soy will help again and DH will be around when the timing is right. 

Spiffy... I guess your body really just knows when it's the fourth time in less than 5 years. It's probably why it's happening so fast. 

Afm, I went shopping for a few maternity pieces this weekend. It was partly because I had a 40% off coupon that I wanted to use, and party because I'm very aware that my pants are getting tighter. I tried the hair-tie trick that you ladies suggested, but it didn't really work out for me. I have fine hair so I tend to use the really small hair-ties, so they didn't work on my pants. And the ONE bigger hair-tie I had... well it was old and snapped when I crouched. Oh well... so today I wore maternity jeans (oh the comfort!) and a tshirt... and wow, I thought I looked way more pregnant while wearing them, than I did the previous day. I'm convinced it's the way that wide elastic band covers the abdomen that makes the difference. Or maybe I'm just extra bloated today.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, maternity pants definitely make you look more pregnant, because they don't squeeze your stomach in like normal pants do. And I hear you! Sooooo much more comfortable. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy your hubby is hilarious! Post another pic for us! Do you post them from your phone? I can't work out how to do it from my phone.

Well we told both sets of parents yesterday. My DH's family was very happy and emotional! So sweet! My parents were trying to be happy but seemed a bit forced if that makes sense. With all the drama this year with my family, it is kind of strange telling them. I don't speak with them very often since my mum's affair, and they haven't seen my son since June! They live an hours plan trip away so it would be excusable if they weren't coming to my city regularly to watch the football! I guess we are just lucky that DH's family are so lovely and involved in DS's life. Sorry for the vent!! 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I'm so sorry your family was less than thrilled. :hugs: At least you have DH's family. My family is great, but they kind of do their own thing, and only see us for a few hours once a month (they only live 20 minutes away). DH's family, on the other hand, would have us over every Sunday for dinner if they could, so it's kind of nice to have at least one side of the family really involved.

Okay, here's my 7 week bump. I take the picture with my phone and then email it to myself. I then open it on my computer and save it. I've tried posting from my phone, but have never managed to make it work unless I use photobucket, but that takes longer.

About two hours left until my scan! Wish me luck!
 



Attached Files:







7 weeks with #4.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ruby83

I love your bump spiffy!! Good idea with the emailing pics! Good luck with your scan- I'm looking forward to an update!!! &#128512;


----------



## ruby83

15 weeks bump in the morning- it gets bigger by the end of the day!
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cute little bump, Ruby! Believe me, I'd love to trade you. And early bump was exciting with my first pregnancy, but now it just makes it so hard to keep it a secret! :dohh:

Well, here's my baby! Heart rate 140bpm, which is great for this gestation. Just one in there, and measuring 7+1 weeks, so almost exactly what I thought. Guess my bump really is a testament to how used to pregnancy my body has become. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Baby #4 7 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ruby83

Yay spiffy!! So exciting!! Cute pic of the little bean!!


----------



## ruby83

I felt our baby move for the first time today! Didn't feel my DS until I was 18 weeks! I guess knowing what it feels like makes it easier to tell!! &#128512;


----------



## Ganton

Wow, lovely bumps and scan pics. I still have neither so not much for me to show at the moment. Just a couple more weeks until my 12 week scan though, so I'm hoping that comes around quickly and that all is well. I'm still feeling a bit rough, particularly from late afternoon onwards but just trying to focus on getting through these next few weeks and hoping it eases off after that.


----------



## ruby83

Ganton I hope you feel relief after the first trimester ends! You need a ticker in your signature so we can keep up with how many weeks you are! X


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww... such a cute little bean pic Spiffy. And great bump! 

YAY for feeling the baby move Ruby. That's so exciting! I'm really looking forward to feeling that. Also, there's definitely the start of a bump there. When did you start showing last time? 

Afm, I'm currently in that awkward it's not really a baby bump but I look thicker than normal stage. Seeing as I was already on the overweight side of things, I currently just feel fat instead of pregnant. Granted, my abdomen is getting harder instead of being soft, but since random people aren't about to notice that, I'm still self-conscious about it. I'm fully aware that it's all in my head, and that soon enough it will be an apparent baby bump, but in the mean time I am feeling a bit down. Blah!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I second that! You need a ticker, because I never know how far along you are, I just know you're roughly 2-3 weeks ahead of me. Sorry you're still feeling rough. :hugs: Second trimester isn't too far away, now.

Ruby, congrats on feeling your little guy move! I love when that happens. :) I felt my first at the end of 16 weeks, and then didn't feel my second until later because I had an anterior placenta, so that was a bummer, but then I felt the first little nudges from #3 around 11 weeks, so that was awesome. I hope I feel this one early, too. :flower:

Chrissy, I hope your bump pops out soon so you don't have to feel so self-conscious about it. I feel like I look wider this time around, which is making me feel fat, especially when I see myself straight on. I'm also slightly heavier than I was at the start of my previous pregnancies, so I'm worried about weight gain this time around. I think I was secretly hoping my scan would show that I was farther along, because then I'd have a good excuse for how big I look. Now I just worry that I'm putting on weight already. :(


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby beautiful bump :)

Lovely scan Spiffy! Always so reassuring to get an early scan!

Sorry to hear you're still feeling rough Ganton! Hope it eases soon and I'll be looking forward to seeing your scan picture soon.


CD3 - The boring bit!! Started soy again today, hope it works and gives me a BFP this time. Nick's on tour from CD5 - CD11 and then again from CD25 for two weeks. Hoping to ovulate between CD14 (ideally a bit later to get good bding in a week before every other day) and CD25. Looks likely to be around CD21 again, which would be really good timing. Hopefully soy doesn't throw me a curveball and make me ovulate before CD11 :haha: Keeping myself busy with house plans at the moment, this is what my kitchen is looking like right now! :wacko: It was meant to be finished by now and we're still a month away!!
 



Attached Files:







12059608_10156117755230615_1221391566_o.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, it sounds like your ovulation window will be perfect this month, since I think it's unlikely that the soy will move up ovulation past CD11. I'm really, really hoping this is your month! Sorry your kitchen is such a disaster right now. That's got to be so frustrating to be so behind schedule. You'll have to post a picture after it's finished so we can see what it looks like. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy, with my DS I didn't start to show until about 18-20 weeks. I probably had a similar size bump then as I do now. I can tell I have a bump but in clothes it also just looks like I am thicker around the middle. I weighed myself this morning and have put on 2kg- I thought it would be more!

Feeling baby move is amazing. With my son I felt him around 18 weeks- I may have felt it earlier but mistaken it for gas hahaha!

Squirrel, as much as reno's suck it will be all worth it when you have a gorgeous new kitchen! We gutted our house and did a renovation and double storey extension when I was pregnant with my DS! We even has to rent an apartment for a couple of months after he was born as the house wasn't finished. So stressful but well worth it now! 

Spiffy, you look gorgeous with your bump! Don't worry you will no doubt plateau and we will all POP! I think you look gorgeous! I love a nice bump!

Question for the ladies with 2+ children, how did you find your first born reacted to the new baby? Did you do anything to prepare them? I am starting to hear horror stories about the older ones becoming really jealous/ clingy/ naughty. Thanks!

Last question, thinking of middle names for Charlie. We like Charlie Oscar - thoughts?? (you have good taste in names Squirrel!)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I won't lie, my first was really bad with my second when he was born. She would scream whenever I held him and would try to hit him whenever she could reach him. But she was only 16 months old, and still screams and hits now at 3 and 1/2, so part of it is her temperament. My second was great when my third was born because he mostly just ignored him for the first few months. He then went through a phase of scratching at the baby's head because he knew it got our attention every time. So I think it's different for every kid depending on their personality, because I have a friend whose first kid just adored his baby sister (he was 18 months when she was born) and would kiss her all the time and try to help her when she cried.

Based on my friend's experience and my own, and some others I've heard, it seems that girls tend to be worse with new siblings than boys. Or at least with a small age gap. But still, the fact that your first is a boy can only help. :winkwink:

Oh, and I think Charlie Oscar sounds lovely. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Spiffy! Harry is pretty chilled so I think he will be ok- he kisses my belly and pats the bubba &#128540; but I'm sure there will be a little jealousy. It's kind of to be expected. I was at my friends house on Monday and her 2 yo came and sat on my lap and Harry pushed his way in to sit on my lap too! Haha!


----------



## Chrissy05

Officially in the second trimester! Yippee!!!

Now if only the nausea and vomiting would go away, life would be grand!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats on reaching the second trimester, Chrissy! :happydance: I hope the morning sickness eases off for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Yay Chrissy!! I hope you start feeling better soon xx


----------



## squirrel.

Happy second trimester Chrissy :D I hope with it you start feeling a lot better soon! I have such pregnancy guilt when I hear about how much you guys are suffering. I never experienced even nausea with mine, let alone morning sickness. Then again, I had my good old irritable uterus, so we each have our own issues, but I do feel really sorry for you guys and hope you feel much better soon!

Ruby: Love the name Charlie Oscar! And as for how he reacted, with Oscar it's a bit different obviously due to his autism, but it was a lot better than I was expecting. The first couple of days he was really angry with me and wouldn't let me hug him (which was so heartbreaking as it happened just when your hormones crash a few days after birth). Then he was really naughty for a few weeks, but he soon settled and then really liked Isla. It's only now that she's mobile and constantly trying to get in his face and play with the toys he's playing with (she just wants to be near him) that he gets frustrated with her and pushes her a lot saying "lie down baby". I feel so bad for both of them. He just wants his space and she just wants him to be her friend. 

CD5, on my 3rd day of soy. Not sure these tablets are any good, as when I took it in 2013 my temps steadily dropped as I took it, but now my temps are stable. Next cycle I'll go back to the brand I was using last time... but then they must have worked a bit, as my luteal phase extended 2 days... unless that was just due to stopping breastfeeding.

The house is gradually coming together, even though it looks crazy. The lead builder thinks it'll be done in two weeks (I don't!!), but I'm hoping it won't be much later. Got the designs through form kitchen company. So so so beautiful :D Just hope we can afford the quote when it comes through.
 



Attached Files:







kitchen.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy - Saw this and thought of you :D so exciting to be having your first. It's always exciting to be pregnant and life-altering and beautiful to have a baby, but doing it that first time, about to experience your first child, that is truly something special.

https://www.facebook.com/kmfmofficial/videos/981541328531731/?fref=nf


----------



## Chrissy05

Awww Squirrel. Thank you so much for the share! I just watched the video and I had DH watch it with me. I was crying big crocodile tears by halfway through. And then when it ended, I cried even more because I realised that DH wasn't crying, yet I was. Oh hormones! 

On the morning sickness note, when I picked up my prescription a couple of days ago, I mentionned to her that I was still nauseous all the time and still throwing up a few times a day. After asking when I saw my doctor next (not for another 3.5 weeks) suggested that I increase my dosage. Instead of 4 pills a day, I am now taking 6 (the max is 8). I haven't thrown up in 2 days, and the nausea is much more manageable. So I'll try this for a couple of weeks (until I hit 16 weeks) and then try lowering it again. Maybe by then my body will have calmed down. 

YAY!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm right there with you. I always get MS guilt because I've never really had it either. I had two weeks of feeling nauseous in the afternoons with DS2, but that's the worst I've had. But, like you, my Irritable Uterus makes up for it big time. I wonder if our bodies spare us the MS since they know we're going to be having frigging contractions for the majority of our pregnancies?

Your kitchen plans look great! I hope they get done with it quicker than you expect. :flower:

Chrissy, I hope the higher dose helps your MS, but I especially hope that it just gets better in general now that you're entering the second trimester. :hugs:

As for me, I've been weaning off some antidepressants I was on for postpartum depression after my DS2 was born. For the most part it's been going okay, but the last few days I've been having what people call "brain zaps". It makes me feel like my head is still moving after I stop moving. Really weird, and uncomfortable, but hopefully it won't last much longer.


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, your kitchen plans are great! How exciting! 

Chrissy, I hope the increased dosage helps with your MS!!

Spiffy, that sounds very uncomfortable. I hope your "brain zaps" are only short lived!

I had a wedding in another state yesterday so at the airport now waiting to head home. Told my grandma and Aunty and Uncle about the baby and they were very excited which was nice!! 

Feeling our little boy moving a lot these last few days! I love it! Have my next OB app on Tuesday&#128522;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, that's so exciting that you're feeling your little guy move! I love it when I reach that point. :flower:

The "brain zaps" are pretty bad today, because I'm totally off the medication now. I'm also experiencing some pretty noticeable mood swings, so I hope my adjusts soon and I can go back to feeling more normal.


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear you are going through that Spiffy! Is the medication not great to be on when pregnant? Is that why you are going off it? XXX


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Its considered the safest antidepressant during pregnancy, but I decided to wean off it because I'm not sure I need it any more, and DH and I felt it was better to be taking as few medications as possible. Plus, I'm supposed to be taking baby aspirin, but its not recommended to take aspirin while on this antidepressant. But the good news is, I feel much better today than yesterday, so I think the worst is over. :flower:

Well, we planned on announcing next week at DS2's birthday party, but DHs parents invited us over for dinner tonight, so we might end up telling them today, and then waiting until next week to tell everyone else.

So how is everyone else doing?


----------



## ruby83

When we told my hubby's parents he whispered in Harry's ear "where's the baby" Harry then ran over to me lifted my t shirt sbd pointed at my belly saying "bubba"- it was very cute!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, that's adorable! Well, we didn't end up saying anything last night. DS1 was crying the whole time because he wasn't feeling well, so it didn't seem like the right time to say, "Hey guess what! We're having another one of these!" :haha:

So I've ordered this shirt and am going to wear it to DS2's birthday party, that way we don't actually have to say anything. :winkwink:

https://www.amazon.com/Womens-Cauca...8-1&keywords=maternity+shirt+baby+peeking+out


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy that T shirt is sooo cute!!! Will look great with your little bump!


----------



## Chrissy05

Ruby... that is too cute! 

Spiffy... adorable shirt. I'm sure your family will get a kick out of it. 

Squirrel... how is the soy coming along? When are you expecting to ovulate again?

Afm, nothing much to say. I've completely given up on wearing my regular clothes now (expect for yoga pants and such on weekends) and am embracing the comfort of maternity pants. I normally wear a lot of dresses at work, so adding maternity jeans a few times a week hasn't made my students suspicious yet. Though some have noticed that I'm much more strict about eating in class this year (it's my 3rd year with some of these kids so they are used to my rules), and one student noticed that I have numbers written (my number of weeks) in my personal agenda/calendar and asked about it (she is going to be absent multiple times this month, so I was writing down the days in my agenda). So far so good, I haven't had to make any announcements to them yet, and diversion has been sufficient. I don't know how much longer it will last, but I'm really hoping that I can last until Halloween. 

Other than that, nausea is still present... but on the flip side, my appetite seems to be returning. So hopefully that's an early sign that the nausea is about to go away (yes, I am trying to be hopeful). 

Do any of you have pets? In the past few days, my dog has been acting weird when she lies down next to me on the sofa for our nap. Usually she will literally lie on top of me, but this weekend she would only lay down next to me and put her head near my belly. I don't really have a baby bump yet, just the shifting of some fat in my lower belly towards my upper abdomen to accommodate my growing uterus, but she still wouldn't take her usual spot. Do pets have a sixth sense about pregnancy? Do they just know? I'm curious to know if this is just a quirk my dog has, or if any of you have noticed anything similar.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, that's great that you're starting to get your appetite back! I hope you're right and the nausea will soon go away. As for pets, we don't have any, but I've seen plenty of women on the first tri boards saying that their cays and dogs starting acting strangely around them, so I believe there's definitely something to that. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy, great to hear your appetite is improving! I hope you can hang out telling until Halloween! 
I have 2 dogs and I think they definitely have a sixth sense. Mine would nuzzle my belly and became sooky around me when I was pregnant last time!


----------



## ruby83

Here is my pup "cuddling" my belly when I was pregnant with DS :flower:
 



Attached Files:







toz.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww... such a cute dog Ruby!

Good to know that mine isn't the only one who is acting weird. 

Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I wish I could say I'm doing well, but I feel like the living dead at the moment. :( I got a stomach virus and haven't been able to keep anything since lunch yesterday. I feel weak and shaky, and even though I can't keep anything down, I still feel starving because I'm pregnant, so its a cruel cycle.

Okay, enough moaning from me. At least I have a better idea of how it feels to have terrible MS. You ladies deserve a freaking medal.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy so sorry to hear that! I got gastro when I was pregnant with DS- it's the worst! Keep your fluids up as much as you can and rest up! Take care xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry I've been a bit absent this past week. I find this stage of my cycle really boring and as much as I love this thread and everyone on it, I am a bit sad not to be pregnant with you guys yet :) so when I'm in this part of my cycle I find it a bit hard.

Ruby - What a lovely way to tell your family and your dog is super cute too :) How lovely you're feeling movements regularly now, my favourite bit of pregnancy.

Chrissy - Glad to hear your appetite is returning. I hope the nausea goes away too and leaves you feeling loads better! Second trimester is so exciting! 

Spiffy - So sorry to hear you've not been well, hope you're feeling loads better now.


CD12 today and my husband came back from being on tour for a week yesterday. Was so lovely to see him. We *ahem* were very happy to see each other... twice :blush: and were perhaps a bit overexuberant :blush: :blush: and now today I have spotting. Not had that before around this time in my cycle (I don't ever spot actually... at any point in my cycle!). I wonder if it was just bding that irritated cervix - we had a bottle and a half of wine between us over dinner and into the night and (TMI) the second time we dtd it was a bit sore and dry, so maybe it was just irritation... not sure what else it could be...

I took soy CD3-7 this cycle and am waiting to ovulate. My cm was getting promising the last few days, a sort of watery-creamy consistency, but with today's spotting it's hard to see what's going on today. My OPKs aren't coming till Monday, so if I ovulate early (like I did the first cycle I took soy) then I might miss it with OPKs. Will just dtd every other day though to try and catch it regardless. Feeling generally very happy as it's only two weeks now till we're back in the house :dance: and it's all starting to come together beautifully, but on the pregnancy/fertility side of things I'm really not that hopeful this cycle. 

I didn't realise though that you start counting cycles again after a miscarriage/CP. So this is only my second post-CP cycle, so I no longer feel too bad about the statistic that 70% of couples will conceive within 6 months. We've been trying 6.5 months now, but with the chemical in August, that resets our clock, so it's only been one cycle since then (on my second). Hopefully this will be it, but I'm very unsure.

Oh and after tentative little steps a couple of weeks back, a few days ago my daughter started properly walking and now she walks everywhere :cloud9: so proud!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, its so good to hear from you. I know how you feel. When you and Ganton got your BFPs, I was the only one not pregnant and I was in the boring "waiting to ovulate" part of my cycle, and I felt like I didn't have much to say. But at CD 12, you've got to be getting close! I had like two random cycles after having DD where I had ovulation spotting, so its possible that's what the spotting is. Or you and DH just got too carried away. :winkwink:

That's awesome that your daughter has learned how to walk! I'm still waiting for DS2 to figure it out. He'll stand unsupported, but when we try to get him to take a step toward us, he'll just fall forward. :dohh:

Well, the stomach virus is gone, and I felt so great in comparison that I got the kids out of the house and took them to the zoo. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, I understand how you would be feeling! We are here for support and are cheering you along right until your BFP! Feels like we have been chatting in this group for ages!! Sounds like you are getting close to ovulation! Great your hubby is back- sounds like you guys are making the most of it &#128540;

Great news about the house!! Can't wait to see pics of the final product! And awesome news about your daughter!! Geez once they start walking there is no stopping them!!! 

Spiffy, great to hear you are feeling better! We took my son to the zoo on Sunday- I love it as much as him! We have such a gorgeous zoo here and have become members so we can go as often as we like which is fun! 

Just to make you guys jealous, the weather here is perfect! 30 degrees and sunshine! I have to say it since I've been jealous of you all through my winter! Haha! I'm hoping for a long hot summer! Although once I'm bigger I'm sure I'll be complaining about the heat!! Haha!

Starting pre natal Pilates next week. I did it with my son and also postnatal and found it really helpful. I have quite a small frame and my weight never fluctuates (other than pregnancy) so I want my body to be strong enough to cope with the extra weight. I'm also trying to walk 3-4 x week for 30 mins. And trying to remember my pelvic floor exercises!!


----------



## Ganton

Hey everybody. Sorry for a long absence. Not much has been happening for me other than feeling rough so I didn't just want to come on here to moan. Looking at a screen in work all day is also not helping with the general bleurgh-ness and headaches, so haven't been spending too much extra time on my phone. DS2 has been sent home with a fever and is just having a nap so I thought I'd come on here to catch up.

Squirrel, I hope you get past the boring waiting to ovulate bit v soon and get your BFP this cycle so that you don't have to endure that stage again. Have you had to move out while your kitchen work is being completed? I bet it'll be lovely to have it all finished. I'm glad you and hubby are enjoying each other's company a lot at the moment. TTC can become so scheduled that BD'ing loses its excitement so it's good just to do because you really want to sometimes &#128540;

Spiffy, sorry to hear you've had a stomach bug. At least they're over with pretty quickly and I'm glad you're making the most of feeling better again. How are you doing generally with pregnancy symptoms? Much nausea?

Chrissy, how are you getting on now with the nausea? I hope it's eased off for you so that you can enjoy 2nd tri and look forward to your announcement.

Ruby, I'm very jealous of your weather right now. Given that it's autumn here, the weather was pretty nice here until last week but has gone a bit wet over the last few days. We managed to get away to the beach for the weekend last weekend when the weather was still ok (no sunbathing or paddling, but ok to enjoy a stroll and fishing in the rock pools). Despite the packing and a couple of hours drive each way, it was actually really relaxing so glad that we made the last minute decision to go.

It's only 5 more days until my 12 week scan. I'll be 11+6 according to my LMP but only 11+3 by ovulation, so I hope it's within range to do all the necessary checks. My primary concern is that there's a healthy little bean in there though so I won't be too worried if I have to go back for a follow up to finish any tests.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I'd be jealous of your weather, except we're still having pretty good weather ourselves. :winkwink: DS2's birthday party will be tomorrow (He's actually 1 today, though :happydance:) and we're doing it at the park. The weather is supposed to be 82, which is about 27 Celsius. :flower: But talk to me in a couple of weeks, and then I'm sure I'll be jealous. :haha:

Ganton, it's good to hear from you. Sorry you're just been so miserable this trimester. :( But hey, you're getting close to second tri, so hopefully it won't be for much longer. :hugs: I'm so excited to see pictures from your scan next week! Mine is still a little over two weeks away, so of course it feels like forever. :dohh:

As for symptoms in general, it hasn't been that bad. I get nauseous in the afternoons, but it's nothing I can complain too much about. Basically it's just an overall blah feeling, which is why the kids and I haven't gone out very much lately. But unlike most women, the first trimester isn't the worst, the third is. That's when my SPD gets really bad and the contractions are coming one on top of the other, which is pretty rough. So I'm enjoying it while I can. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Ganton, sorry to hear you are still feeling rough. Hopefully it will improve in the2nd tri! Exciting your scan is coming up! If you have to go back at least you get to see bub twice!! 

Spiffy, sounds like the third tri is pretty tough for you! Another reason why you are superwoman! More children despite that!! I admire you! I had a rough labour and still have anxiety thinking about it! Took a bit to get my head around having a second but I know it will be the right thing for our family.

Geez your weather is still perfect! Perhaps I need to move to Utah &#128540; although your winters would be too much for me! Enjoy your sons birthday! Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I was nervous about labor with my second as well, because it was difficult with my first (I was pushing for 3 hours, had a fever, had meconium in the water, and when she was born, they had to whisk her off to the nurses before I could even look at her, then the OB had to manually scrape the placenta out of me, since it had calcified). But my second labor was the best by far! It only lasted 6 hours, only took a couple pushes, and I was able to cuddle with him right after he was born. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Spiffy- that is reassuring! I have had a couple of friends say their second labour was a lot easier. Here's hoping! :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, do you mind sharing what was bad about your first delivery?

As for me, I felt my first contractions today. They started at 8 weeks last pregnancy, too. I was just feeding DS2 a bottle and felt that familiar tightening sensation, coming every couple minutes. Obviously they don't hurt at this point, seeing as my uterus is still fairly small, but its still weird.


----------



## Ganton

Wow, spiffy, contractions already. When you get further a long, do they start to feel more like real contractions? How do you know when you're then in real labour (is it just then to do with timing and progression of contractions). With DS2, I had about 4 contractions a week before he was born (which moved him right down) but didn't even have many Braxton hicks other than that. It just shows how different each person's experience can be.


----------



## ruby83

Wow contractions already!! That's crazy!

As for my labour, I went into labour 6 weeks early so they had me on bed rest in the hospital trying to slow it down. I had contractions in my back which were so severe my whole body would spasm. When I finally went to the delivery room things they were monitoring bub and his heart rate fell so they had to get him out very quickly using forceps- I thought they were going to rip his head off! I bled a lot after and was quite sick. I had an episiotomy and because my son was in special care I didn't lol after myself well so it took a long time to heal and was very painful. Argh the whole thing makes me shudder!! &#128513;


----------



## Ganton

Aww, Ruby, episiotomies are horrible. I don't think anyone prepares you for how difficult the recovery can be from it, even when you're in the best situation to look after yourself properly. 

I needed an episiotomy with DS1 for different reasons (big baby that wasn't moving after 3 hours of pushing). I had baths 2-3 times a day with various essential oils that are supposed to aid healing, I sat on cushions to ease the pressure etc etc, but I still felt like my insides were going to fall out for about 4 weeks. I can't imagine what it would have been like if I couldn't do all that and be somewhere u felt comfortable. The good news is that my 2nd birth was a different experience and, despite DS2 being a bigger baby, he came out with just a little test that hardly bothered me. I know the situation is entirely different, but it seems that most people don't experience two births the same so I hope the same is true for you.

I've heard that third babies are often the troublesome ones in labour and delivery so I'm worried about what this one may have in store for me!


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Ganton! They are horrible! I thought I was never going to recover. So both labour and the pain afterwards scares me! Hopefully this time I can be one of those women who are walking around fine 30 mins after giving birth &#128540;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I forgot to say, I also had an episiotomy with my first! Since I was pushing for three hours, they decided it was necessary. I couldn't sit still for almost two months without pain. It was awful! With my second I tore slightly, but even with that, I was up and moving soon after birth, and with my third I didn't tear at all, so I felt right as rain just after having him.

Ganton, all the usual rules about contractions go out the windows for me. If I called my OB every time I had 6 or more contractions in a hour, I would have had to call yesterday. :haha: So for me, the rule is that I only call if the contractions are not easing up after laying down for an hour and drinking plenty of water, or if they start to become more painful than usual. But after going to the hospital twice with DS1, because the contractions were every 2-3 minutes for hours (and then paying for the horrendous bills), I decided to take matter into my own hands, so with DS2 I learned how to check myself for dilation, that way I only had to go into the hospital if I started dilating. It came in handy, though, because when I went into labor with DS2, I was really unsure if it was labor or not, because the contractions weren't getting more painful, so I checked myself, and realized I was almost dilated to a 4! (I was only 1cm a week before at my check-up). So I definitely decided to go in at that point, and he was born the following morning. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, dare I ask how you check if you are dilated?? &#128541;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

:haha: I know, it's weird, but I got so tired of fretting over my contractions and anxiously waiting for my monthly appointments to see if they were making me dilate or not. So to check if you're dilated, you insert two fingers, you know where :winkwink:, and feel for your cervix, which sort of feels like a squishy donut. The inside of the donut is the OS, and it's shaped like a funnel, especially if it's not your first pregnancy. So the tiny end of the funnel is the part that matters in terms of dilation. I would gently check and see if it opened all the way through, or not, but I never pushed on it, if that makes sense. Once I started dilating, I would get a feel for the size of the opening and then compare it to a ruler to see how many centimeters it was. For effacement, you're measuring how thick your cervix is, so how tall the "donut" is. When it gets to 100% effaced, there won't be a donut at all, it will just feel like a sheet of paper with a hole in it. I was never very good at guessing the percentage of effacement, but I could sort of tell if it was more thin than the last week. When I went into labor, I was checking, and couldn't find my cervix, until I realized I had found it, it was just so effaced it felt like it was gone! :dohh:


----------



## ruby83

Haha so weird but also very informative!! Can't see myself doing that though to be honest! Once again I admire you Spiffy!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha, yeah, it's definitely not for everyone. :haha::winkwink:

So last night I felt the baby move! I know it's crazy, since I'm only 9 weeks, but as this is my fourth, I definitely know what those early flutters feel like and there's no mistaking it! I felt my first hints of baby at 10/11 weeks last time around, and I thought that was as early as possible, but I guess not! :flower:

Also, when I was having a contraction the other day, I felt around and can easily feel my uterus (since it goes hard like a ball during the contraction) about 4cm above my pubic bone. I guess that explains why I look so pregnant! :dohh:


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

I hope you're all well. 

I didn't realise I'd unsubscribed from this thread. I thought you ladies had been quiet :haha:

I think I may be ovulating soon. Not sure, my OPKs haven't arrived yet, but I have had a fair bit of EWCM and sore breasts. Who knows. I had three days of bleeding in the end and then we were in a tiny cottage in Wales with lots of friends, so no chance to dtd. We managed last night and will today and tomorrow, so hopefully won't miss ovulation.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, the temp dip looks like ovulation could very well be close! :thumbup:


----------



## squirrel.

Hopefully spiffy! Bit confused by the three-day mid-cycle bleed, but it looks like this isn't a start of a new cycle due to the EWCM. Maybe the soy just made my ovaries go into overdrive.

I did have some sharp pains in my left ovary this afternoon, could be ovulation. We'll see tomorrow. Hopefully we'll get dtd in this evening in which case we might be in with a chance if we do the day before O, the day of O and the day after.


----------



## Ganton

It's lovely that you can feel flutters already, Spiffy. I don think I felt anything until about 18 weeks with DS1 and 16 weeks with DS2, so I'm not expecting anything too soon, but it's really reassuring when you do start to feel it. 

As for checking dilation, I won't be doing that. I was rubbish at checking my cervical position when TTC so if have no chance with checking dilation. My 2nd labour was ibuy about 3 hours from first contraction to delivery so I think I'll just head straight to hospital with the first proper contractions with this one and let the midwives do their stuff.

Squirrel, I hope ovulation is near for you and that you get to DTD again tonight. Got my fingers crossed that this is your month.

I've got my scan tomorrow. It feels like I've been pregnant for ages, but now that the scan is so close it seems that have come around really quickly. I'm pretty nervous as I've heard so many stories of MMC and just hoping that won't be the case for us. Also a but scared of multiples, but I have no particular reason to think there would be more than one. You never know though!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I think in a straight-forward pregnancy there's no need to check dilation yourself, and I certainly wouldn't bother with it if I had a cooperative uterus. :winkwink:

That's so exciting that your scan is tomorrow! Be sure to update us! :flower:

Squirrel, it would be interesting to know why you had mid-cycle bleeding this month. Maybe your ovaries are getting ready to spit out the two eggs you've been wanting. :haha:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, how exciting to feel movement so early! I love it! It's so reassuring!

Squirrel, I had breakthrough bleeding when I was using evening primrose oil for EWCM. I also had it lightly for about 3 days. I conceived that cycle so maybe it's a good sign &#128077;

Ganton, I always find scans a bit nerve racking! I had an OB app last week and was feeling baby move on the drive to the office but still got nervous when she got out the doppler! I'm sure everything is fine! So does that make you 12 weeks? End of first trimester! Yay! How have you been feeling?

Chrissy, I hope you are feeling better! Not long until Halloween now &#128541;


----------



## Ganton

Just a quick update. Waiting for my blood tests to be done but had my scan and there's one happy wriggly baby in there  Measuring a few days ahead at 11+6, so not too long to the end of the first tri.


----------



## ruby83

That's great news Ganton!! X


----------



## Ganton

Thanks, Ruby. Now that I know what date I'm working to, I've finally got myself a ticker


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, that's great news! So happy that baby looks good, and you weren't surprised with a "womb-mate". :winkwink: So does your doctor base your due date off your 12 week scan and not your LMP? My OB won't change my due date, unless the baby is more than a week ahead or behind my LMP. Anyway, I'm glad you have a ticker now! I never knew how far along you were without it! :dohh:

So I heard a few ladies in the May 2016 group talking about the "Gender Experts" so I looked them up, and they're people that you can send your early scans to, and they'll analyze them for free based on Ramzi or nub, and give you their best guess on gender. So I figured, "Why not?" and sent them my 7 week scan last week and asked them to use the Ramzi method, and their prediction came back last night as girl! I know it's not very reliable, but it was still exciting because DH and I both really want another girl. In fact, so does DD. When we went to the pediatrician the other day, I told her that I was expecting again, and she said to DD, "Do you want a baby sister?" And DD looks at her rather baffled, and says, "I already have a baby sister. In my mommy's tummy." :haha:


----------



## Ganton

My LMP actually said 11+6, but I was assuming 11+3 by ovulation date (giving 1st may due date). So my scan actually agrees exactly to LMP, but they would have changed my due date if the scan said otherwise. When I had DS1, they went with LMP unless the scan was more than 5 days different, but now they go exactly by scan date.

That's so cute that your daughter is so sure she's getting a sister. I hope she, and your other predictions, are right. My DH occasionally suggests finding out the sex so that choosing name is easier (we're struggling for both boys and girls so he wants to half his workload!) but I still want to stay team yellow.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, is there a certain gender you and DH are hoping for? I think it's great that you're staying Team Yellow. If this baby is a girl, then we'll definitely stay Team Yellow if we have another, because I really want to do it, but I don't want to be let down at birth if it's another boy this time (obviously I'd be happy, but I know I'd be a little disappointed, so I'd rather deal with those feelings before baby arrives).

Squirrel, any sign of O?


----------



## squirrel.

Great news on a positive scan Ganton. Love the new ticker :)

No ovulation yet Spiffy, as usual, my body is being a bit of a douche. We're going to hopefully fit in dtd later (yet more scheduled sex, yay!) and then hope for a temp rise in the morning. My OPKs must have gone missing in the post, so no way of knowing if it's happening soon other than cm and tender breasts.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, it may be scheduled, but at least it's sex, right? And the more swimmers the better! Hopefully the egg drops soon, though so you can get on to the more exciting TWW. :winkwink:


----------



## ruby83

Ganton, yay for your ticker! I struggle to keep track without them! I sometimes wish I had the patience to have been team yellow! But I'm too much of a control freak so want to prepare name, nursery etc!

Spiffy, I understand what you're saying! I was really hoping for a little boy so wanted to adjust to whatever came about before birth and all the hormones etc make it harder. Are you thinking you would go for number 5??

Squirrel, I hope you O soon so we can analyze your symptoms with you! Xx

I had a pretty crappy day today. Last night DS was a nightmare and ended upcoming into our bed and keeping us awake for a few hours!! Then work today was horrible. I'm a psychologist and saw a child who disclosed abuse so I had to make a report to child protection services. I'm now worried the parents will pull him out of counseling and he will be unsupported. It's hard because it needs to be reported and it's my legal obligation but the child protection services are so under staffed I wonder how much follow up there will be. And meanwhile the child will no doubt cop it for making the disclosure to me. Ahhh just feeling drained and emotional tonight :-(


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, that sounds like an awful day. :hugs: I've had a child disclose abuse to me while I was working in a school, but thankfully for me, I didn't need to do anything because the teacher I talked to said the abuse had already been reported, so there wasn't anything else to do but wait and see if CPS removed her from her family or not. Still so sad, though. :( I remember one time she was reading with me, and she whispered, "I wish you were my mom." :cry:

As for me, I think we'll end up with #5 regardless if this baby is a girl or not. DH and I always said we wanted 4-6 kids, and lately DH has been talking about having 6, as if it's just assumed, so we'll see. We believe in praying and counseling with God, so a lot will depend on what we feel after praying about it. If we feel peace about our four, we'll stop there, and if we feel like there are children still waiting for us, we'll have another. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, breaks your heart to see how some children are living doesn't it!

What an amazing family you will have! I love the idea of a big family but it doesn't really suit me and my husband unfortunately so 2 will be it I think. But we will see!


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry you had a rough day Ruby :( it's so distressing when children disclose abuse to you (I've experienced this as a teacher). I can imagine when pregnant with your hormones raging it must be even more upsetting.

Spiffy: How nice to have a big family and feel easy about what the future holds :) 4 is my ideal number, but we'll stop at 3 definitely (my husband wants 2 and is agreeing to 3 grudgingly).

AFM: still no temp rise, trying to stay relaxed, but I hate not knowing when I'll ovulate. More twinges in my ovaries today and EWCM, but my OPKs finally arrived and they have been negative (probably about 3/4 darkness). If I do ovulate in the next few days then most of the 2WW will fly by as we are supposedly moving back in next week. Would be nice to have lots to distract me and not obsess in the 2WW. My kitchen was delivered today, but they sent the wrong coloured doors :cry: so more hassle arranging to send them back. These last couple of weeks of the project are so busy with lots of little stresses. Will be so delighted to move back in!!


----------



## squirrel.

+OPK :dance: so I reckon I'll ovulate tomorrow on CD21 (last cycle was on CD21 too). We've dtd the last four nights and I want to the next three as well (today included), but my husband has a terrible migraine today, so today might need to be missed unless he starts feeling a lot better soon. Come on sperm, do your jobs!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1133.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ruby83

Yay squirrel! FX for this cycle!! Your tww will fly with the move xxx


----------



## Chrissy05

Woohoo for the positive opk Squirrel! FX!

Aw Ruby, reporting abuse is never easy. I've had to do it too, as a teacher, and it was never easy. Thankfully both times I've reported it, the kids were removed from where the abuse was taking place, but a colleague of mine reported to children's services, and was told that they would complete the paper work, but since the child was already 16, it might be too late to do anything about it. I was APPALLED!

Afm, the pregnancy is moving along. I am proud to report that I have only thrown up once in the past week and a half. Yes I am still taking the nausea meds, and I still get nausea... but no vomiting is great news!

Yesterday while I was in class, I kept having this weird sensation in my lower belly, almost like gas but not quite. At first I wasn't quite sure what was going on, so I just stood there while my students were working. All of a sudden I realised that omg! This was the baby moving, this had to be the fluttering sensation that people keep describing! I had a bit of a bad teacher moment and dashed out of my classroom (in my defense, these were year 12 students, so they're 17 yo) and ran to tell DH (who teaches on the same floor as me and happened to have a prep period at the time). We were both super excited, but obviously going back to my classroom afterwards, with a big goofy grin wasn't exactly the most inconspicuous thing in the world. So I ended up telling my year 12 kids, and they were super excited for us. A few swore that they just knew, and were wondering why it was taking me so long to tell them. Keep in mind that most of these kids I've taught at least twice, and for some it's the third or fourth year that I have them, so they know me pretty well. Many have also been in DH's class. I made them promise to keep the news quiet until Halloween so that I can still surprise the rest of my students with my costume. Though I know that some kids will find out, they seemed happy to be in on the secret, so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy it is great feeling the movement isn't it! So reassuring! I find my little boy moves a lot when I drink something cold or eat cold fruit! Also when my pants are a bit tight!


----------



## squirrel.

Aw Chrissy, congrats on feeling movements. There's nothing like feeling your baby moving inside of you and before it gets to the stage where it can be felt from the outside as well (by someone else feeling your bump) it's such a beautiful private thing between you and baby that is just magical.

I just looked at a due date calculator. If I conceive this Sunday my due date would be my birthday!!! Come on, that's gotta mean something :haha: It's not impossible either, I do sometimes ovulate two days after first +OPK. That would be fun. I hope I ovulate Sunday now.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, yay for impending ovulation! :happydance: I think you'll be covered just fine, even if you don't get any BDing in tonight. :winkwink: And how cool would that be to have your due date be your birthday! Of course, after having Isla at 36 weeks, you're likely to go a little early again, but it would still be fun to tell people you're due on your birthday throughout the pregnancy, even if you know they won't actually come on that day. :flower:

Chrissy, that's awesome that you felt movement! I felt my first when I was 16 weeks, too. :flower: Well, it's probably kind of nice to at least have some students that you don't have to keep the secret from anymore, although I hope they do quiet until you can do your big Halloween reveal.

I've been feeling little flutters everyday since Monday, when I first felt it, so I'm positive that it was definitely movement. I still feel so lucky that I get that reassurance so early. Also, I'm really glad that I had that scan at 7 weeks, because otherwise, I think I'd be convinced that I was a month further along, what with the odd cycle I had when I conceived, showing so early, and feeling movement so early. But because of the scan, I know I'm not, which is good, because I'd hate to be let down at my 11 week appointment when I'd have found out that my dates were actually bang on. :dohh:

Oh, and on a total side note, Squirrel, do you remember how you started a May due date thread after you got your BFP? Well, after you lost that baby, another woman started a May thread, and then she also lost her baby. Well, just a few days ago, the current May thread-starter lost her baby, too. It's just weird! :(


----------



## ruby83

Geez that's horrible Spiffy. I don't suppose anyone will be wanting to start another May thread! 

Today I'm looking into decorating ideas for Harry's big boy bedroom and Charlie's nursery &#128541; 
When I was pregnant with Harry we were renovating do didn't move back in until he was about 8 weeks so never had the fun of setting up nursery when pregnant!


----------



## ruby83

Also have my physio app this morning. Starting pre- natal Pilates next week &#128077;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The woman who started the current May thread has said that she'll continue to update the thread and cheer everyone on, but I imagine its got to be hard for her. :(

That's great that you get to decorate your nursery, Ruby! I haven't done much of that, because our nursery has never been unoccupied. The previous tenant just gets booted when the new tenant arrives. :haha:


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I hope you are all enjoying your weekend! I am in complete decoration mode, and have decided I want to finish decorating our bedroom too and maybe add a photo wall to the upstairs living area! I love myself a project. 

I have so far mainly focused on Harry's big boy room. We have ordered a bed which will be here end of November. Here are some of my ideas so far- first pic is the floor mat, bed, quilt cover, pillow and art works. Hope my attachment works!
 



Attached Files:







harry's room.pdf
File size: 165.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby that is an adorable bed! I think its all going to look great! Makes me want to do some decorating too! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Thanks spiffy! Was working on the nursery yesterday sbd will continue this afternoon!

How is everyone going?

Squirrel, how is the tww going?

My sinuses have been playing up the last few days &#128547; feeling very congested and can't take anything for it! Probably the spring weather! I don't normally get allergies grrr!


----------



## squirrel.

Lovely ideas Ruby. That bed is so cute!

Well the TWW has officially started now. My temp shot up today. Not sure if I'm 3dpo or 1dpo, but at least I'm definitely in the TWW now. Phew! Timing was good either way, but I'm not confident I have to say. Not after last month where we had amazing timing too and nothing came of it. Hoping to keep busy the next 8 days. Going to test on 11dpo, which will be the 27th, which I believe is next Tuesday. That should be the day after the work on the house finishes, so I should be plenty distracted! We have a baby Halloween party that Monday so hopefully that will also distract me on 10dpo from testing and obsessing. Nick is away and doesn't get back till the 30th so it could be like august where I find out I'm pregnant, but can't tell him for a few days. I want to do the crossword reveal to him when he's back if I am pregnant. With mine and Isla's birthdays in July, it will be pretty busy if I do fall pregnant this cycle as my due date would either be the 8th or 10th of July, but having said that I would likely have the next baby early. Okay I'm officially rambling now :haha:


----------



## ruby83

Yay for starting tww Squirrel! I wa the same as you if you remember. I had a cycle where everything went to plan, and felt I had great symptoms and wasn't pregnant so the next cycle I wasn't positive at all and kept thinking AF was just around the corner but low and behold I got my BFP!! I am super positive for you this cycle!! FX xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffynoodles said:


> Oh, and on a total side note, Squirrel, do you remember how you started a May due date thread after you got your BFP? Well, after you lost that baby, another woman started a May thread, and then she also lost her baby. Well, just a few days ago, the current May thread-starter lost her baby, too. It's just weird! :(

That is awful spiffy! I'm so sorry for the other ladies who lost their pregnancies. I wouldn't be able to continue the thread if I lost my baby at like 9/10 weeks. How awful!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Ruby. I hope you're right, but I feel so unsure this cycle. Just not feeling it. At least I'm looking at this right now:

Half of our kitchen. It's all coming together!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ganton

Wow, squirrel, your kitchen is looking great. I'm sure your tww (more like a one week wait now) will fly by while the work is being completed and you're moving back in.

Ruby, the ideas for Harry's bedroom look great. I love decorating when you you're planing to really change the whole feel of a room.

Not much happening for me at the moment. On occasion, I'm feeling much better so I'm hoping I'm close to going completely rid of the nausea and headaches/dizziness.

We haven't told DS1 about the pregnancy yet, but he was having a rare moment earlier where he was being really lovely to DS2 so I said "Aww, it's nice that you love Sebbie. Would you like it if you had another little brother or sister?", and his reply scared me slightly: "Yes, a sister. And when my sister gets here, Sebbie will be gone in the sky!"


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, oh my! :haha: Your DS1 sounds just as convinced that he's getting a sister as my DD does! But poor DS2! :dohh: I'm sure he'll be having so much fun with his little brother when the new baby comes, he'd never want to trade him in. :haha:

Ruby, sorry to hear about the allergies. :( I had them really bad with DD, then had nothing with DS1, and then had them awful again with DS2, so pregnancy definitely has an affect on it. It's horrible not being able to take any medicine for it, though!

Squirrel, yay for the TWW! :happydance: Or as Ganton pointed out, the OWW, since a week from now you may already be 10 dpo. :flower: I was the same as you, had perfectly timed cycles, and nothing came of it, but then the month I got my BFP, we only DTD every other day, so I only got one or two times in during my fertile window. So you really never know! You're kitchen is looking great! It will be so nice to have it finished, I'm sure. :)

So we went to a family party last night on DH's side, and one of his uncles says, "Aww, looks like we've got a bun in the oven!" If only he knew I was only 10 weeks, he may not have said it so confidently. :haha: But it just goes to show, I've got a definite bump, and there's no hiding it anymore. :dohh:


----------



## squirrel.

Ganton I can see why that freaked you out! Maybe they've been playing an airplane or space game recently and he was thinking about that!

I can't believe you're 12 weeks now. Doesn't feel like 8 weeks since my chemical... I hope when I get pregnant again my first tri will fly by as well.


----------



## Ganton

I'm not sure what he meant by it but I think (hope!) he just doesn't realise he can get a new brother/sister and still keep Seb! I'm not superstitious and normally put any sort of premonition down to chance/coincidence, but I just thought it was a weird thing for DS1 to say. He has since been talking about big planes in relation to pre-school this morning so maybe it's something to do with what he was playing with there.

I can't believe I'm over 12 weeks either. At the time it seemed to drag, but now it only feels like a few days since I was about 7 weeks. I really hope you get your BFP this cycle. Hopefully having other things to distract you and not pinning everything on the fact that timing etc is perfect will actually keep your TTC stress down and help with that BFP.


----------



## ruby83

Ganton, kids say weird things all the time. I'm sure when baby comes he will think of it differently. 

Squirrel, your kitchen is looking fab!! How exciting!

Spiffy, interesting about pregnancy having an impact on allergies! Makes sense since I've never really had them before. &#128557;


----------



## ruby83

Hey ladies, here are my nursery ideas. So the wall behind the cot will be blue and white horizontal stripes, with a big red 'C' for Charlie (not O). The bottom are the pictures for his wall. The airplane is a ride on the will sit in the corner and the hot air balloon will hang in the corner near the cot.

Thoughts?

Thanks :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







nursery.pdf
File size: 211.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, your nursery is going to be gorgeous! Seriously, you're giving me the decorating bug! :winkwink: I like the animal theme, too. It's adorable. :flower:

Also, how did you get to be 18 weeks already??? :shock:


----------



## squirrel.

Lovely ideas Ruby!! How exciting that you're already planning the nursery. When will you start decorating? 

When we have another we won't have a nursery as he or she will share with Oscar or Isla depending on boy or girl. Isla's room is decorated from two years ago (it was my shabby chic guest room/craft room) and still in good condition (Except it is bit girly for her - she seems to like boy toys more girls toys :haha: so did I as a child). Oscar's room needs redoing, so I get to plan that, but we won't have a nursery as such.

I don't know what's happened to me, but last night I had such an overpowering desire to have another son. I've always leaned more towards wanting another girl, but last night I just really wanted another boy. Fun! I will be totally happy either way - before I was a bit worried I might feel a little disappointed if I did t get another girl, but now I know I won't be. Can't wait to be team yellow and find out at the birth.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, Ruby, you've done it now! :haha: I've now planned out my son's room (DS1's now, but will be DS2's once the baby comes). I want to plan my nursery, but until I know boy or girl, I'll have to wait.

So for my boy room, I'm thinking ocean/fishes. He has a closest with a crappy accordion door, so the curtain would be for that.

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/817ZUFKNHEL._SX522_.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81AYdfxn2EL._SL1500_.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/7140zgjdp2L._SX522_.jpg

https://www.ikea.com/us/en/images/products/selje-nightstand-white__0167565_PE321470_S4.JPG


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, that's a gorgeous theme! I can never stick to one theme and end up adding things I like as I go. I guess mine is like a animal/ circus/ vintage feel...

I'll probably try find s painter next month to get it painted before Christmas. Just need to clean the room put first! I'll put pics up when it's all done. 

Team yellow will be great squirrel- not that I could do it!! Either sex is wonderful and will fit perfectly in your family!

I know! 18 weeks is crazy! Really popped out too! I'll try post s belly pic tonight &#128077;


----------



## Ganton

Aww, I want to decorate a nursery now too! We don't need to though as DS2 started sharing with DS1 about 6 months a go, so his nursery is now empty and waiting for its new occupant. We decorated his nursery in a very unisex them (it's basically brightly coloured spots on the curtains and a few accessories) so will be absolutely fine for staying team yellow again.

I've still not told my work yet (except the 3 directors) but I felt like I had to keep pulling my cardigan round a bit yesterday to hide my little bump. I'm sure some of it is still bloat but I don't think I'll get away with it for much longer. I still fit in all my normal clothes without any problems, but I'm going shopping with my mum on Friday so will try to get some maternity clothes in preparation.


----------



## ruby83

I told work today- its getting obvious and I didn't want people to start guessing. I am a contractor (work for myself) so its not a problem. I will hopefully find someone to replace my 2 days though before I go.

I have attached my bump- I am not pushing my belly out I just have a very swayed back! Hahaha! comparing it to my 15 week bump it is WAY bigger. Really feeling it now and getting uncomfortable in a lot of my clothes. Will stick to dresses and stretchy pants. Brought a pair of maternity jeans for $12 down from $99!! And they actually look good so happy with that purchase!
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ganton

That's a lovely bump, Ruby. I feel like I'm that size already! I've been starting to feel much better the last couple of days, so I'm planning to try to be a bit more careful with what I eat from now on. Not a diet as such, but just trying to cut down on the rubbish that I've been relying on to ease the nausea and ligh headedness. It seems like a nice target to set as I head into the second trimester.


----------



## ruby83

When I started the second trimester I started walking regularly and have just started back at pilates. I haven't been unwell though so I have been lucky! I am not craving nearly as much junk food as I did with DS. I always wanted hot chips and hash browns with DS! This time my body seems to want hearty pastas and fruit. More in line with how I normally eat.

TMI but I have been having a terrible time going to the bathroom the last few days (same thing happened with DS), so been strict with maintaining my fibre, drinking loads of water and pear juice and eating fruit. Hopefully it improves in the next couple of days :wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, lovely bump! It's so amazing how different bodies produce such different bumps. I can already tell that yours is the type that has a really cute, nicely-shaped third tri bump, whereas mine just starts looking more oval-shaped in the end. :dohh:

Ganton, I've been eating crap, too, mostly because when I start feeling yucky, I need to eat right away, and I don't want to wait while I prepare something healthier, so I go for the fast and less-healthy options. I hope I can do better with that once the MS goes away.

Well, here's my "first thing in the morning" bump, so not much bloat to it anymore. It's definitely firm in my lower abdomen now. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







10+2 with #4.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## squirrel.

Lovely bumps ladies!

Spiffy have you had a scan yet? (I can't remember!) I'd be wondering about two hiding in there if you haven't!

5dpo here and not much going on. House stuff is going mad! Ready to not be worrying about the house now. My husband goes away early tomorrow morning and I'm worried about how much stress the house is going to cause me without him here to share the load and how stress isn't good in the TWW.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, I had a scan at 7 weeks and there was only one (although you wouldn't believe how many times I've looked at that scan and wondered if a second could possibly be hiding anywhere. :haha:).

Squirrel, I hope things just go smoothly from here on out with the house so that you can relax as much as possible. :hugs: But if things start getting stressful, just take a second to do some deep breathing, and I'm sure it won't affect your chances this TWW. :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy your bump is so cute!!

Squirrel, I know how stressful renovations can be, try relax as much as you can! It will be all over soon &#128516;


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies, it's hard to stay calm though right now, this is my first chance to sit down today and there are so many things going wrong. The only thing keeping me going is the thought that it is going to be so stunning when it's finished and we are just so lucky to have all of it. It's worth the stress!

I really don't feel pregnant this time around (as opposed to last cycle when I was so sure I was pregnant). Going to wait till Tuesday (11dpo) to test. Got 4 FRERs and 4 clearblue pluses lined up, as well as 2 digital conception indicators. They're not even remotely tempting me yet and it's 7dpo, so month on month I am getting better at waiting to test :haha: in the past I'd have been testing from today at the latest!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Way to go, Squirrel, I always crack at 7 dpo. :haha: Well, Tuesday will come quickly because of the weekend in between now and then (I have my first OB appointment that day, so it's an exciting day for both of us :flower:). And I think it's probably a good sign that you don't feel pregnant, because I swear I always feel the most pregnant on my BFN months. With this pregnancy I swore I was out, and only tested that last time because we were going on vacation, and I didn't want to sit in any hot tubs if I was preggo. Plus, look at your temps! they just keep going higher and higher!

So sorry you're dealing with so much stress with the kitchen renovation. But you're right, it will all be worth it when it's done! I can't wait to see a picture of the final product so I can be jealous! :haha:


----------



## ruby83

I think it's a good sign too you don't feel pregnant! Plus being so busy/ stressed with the house you are probably not able to stress about every little possible symptom! Can't wait to see your kitchen pics when it's all done!


----------



## squirrel.

I hope you're right ladies. Really don't feel pregnant and have next to no 'symptoms'. It would be amusing if I were!

Nearly cracked and tested out of the blue today on 8dpo, but thankfully I stopped myself! It was just a spontaneous POAS urge when I went into the bathroom and saw my tests. I would never get an early BFP anyway even if I were pregnant, as I am an 11doo BFP kinda girl :haha: If I were pregnant, I wouldn't even be inplanting yet (I'd expect that on 9dpo).

How are you ladies doing? Hope you're all feeling great!


ETA: even though the house is super stressful, it's sooooo worth it! It's going to be so amazing. We had carpets fitted yesterday in kids rooms and they love them :) here they were in Oscar's room just as they had a look at them for the first time. I don't know why it's sideways!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Spiffynoodles

What an adorable bedroom, Squirrel! Your kiddos look so happy. :flower: You're going to have such a beautiful home when everything is finished!

I admire your strength at holding out with the POASing. I guess it helps if you have no precedent with early BFPs. I hate that I got faint BFPs at 7 dpo with my boys, because I'll forever crack that early now. :dohh:


----------



## ruby83

Your kids are gorgeous squirrel! Beautiful room! 

I'm still having bowel problems so not much fun being pregnant at the moment &#128557; other than that all good so shouldn't complain!

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, sorry you're having bowel problems. That's just so uncomfortable. :nope:

Maybe this will cheer you up. :winkwink:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbYWhdLO43Q


----------



## ruby83

Bahaha Squirrel I love that!! Very informative too!! Haha need toget myself a squatty potty &#128541;


----------



## Chrissy05

Ruby and Spiffy... loving those bumps! I haven't started taking bump pictures yet, mostly because I'm self-conscious about it. That being said, I've decided that 18 weeks is far enough to celebrate with my first baby-bump pics. 

Ruby... loving the nursery ideas! The whimsical animals are a great touch. I have so many ideas for our nursery, but I'm trying to hold off until we find out baby's sex. 

Squirrel... your kids are adorable! They look so happy!

Afm, this week has been pretty crazy! We had new counters and cabinets installed in our kitchen, and though they look amazing, it meant that our house has been a bit of a disaster zone for the past week. I'm so happy that it's all finished now, and that I can focus on re-organising everything. Our kitchen was functional before hand, but it really lacked storage, which is why we decided to do some upgrades. 

I also booked my 20-week anatomy scan, so in 2 short weeks I will find out the sex of this baby. I'm super excited, but also a bit nervous. Some days I am convinced that baby is a girl, and other days I think it is a boy.... either way I am happy. But what if I end up disappointed when I actually find out what we're having? Have any of you felt like this before?


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. 

Chrissy: yay for close scan and new kitchen units. Picture? Let us see :D

Spiffy: Haha! Funny video! I've been pretty lucky with my past pregnancies not really messing up my digestion, but I've had some problems post-birth, which is always horrible as I had an episiotomy the first time and tore along the old scar the second time. Ouch! Not fun having constipation and stitches!

So I think I'll buckle tomorrow on 10dpo if my temp stays high (it's pretty high for me right now). I nearly got to my goal :haha: I just felt the need this morning growing stronger and managed to put myself off till tomorrow... with Isla the tests looked blank on the morning of 10dpo, but now when I tweak those old photos I see clear lines (I wasn't tweaking back then). So there's a chance I might get a BFP if I were pregnant on 10dpo. 

Not hopeful that I am though. Having basically no symptoms at all! What a strange TWW. The tiredness yesterday was just stressed as I feel fine today. No sore boobs, ovaries or uterus at all aside from the very occasional twinge. Very very strange! A part of me is hoping this is a sign in itself, but I'm trying not to encourage those thoughts. I need to protect myself from the BFN disappointment this cycle!


----------



## ruby83

Ouch squirrel that would have been painful! I was worried about that when I had my episiotomy too! I'll be keeping my fibre up from now on!

Spiffy I showed that clip to my friend who is also suffering! She loved it too! 

Chrissy, I didn't have a preference with my first but maybe I would have felt some disappointment if I didn't get s brother for my DS as I had always pictures same sex siblings. That being said I'm sure a little girl would have been amazing and so different!

My 20 week scan is coming up too! Very exciting! Time is flying!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I'm glad you have more storage in your kitchen and that renovations are over. Also, that's exciting that your 20 week scan is coming up! As for gender disappointment, I felt that last pregnancy. I was team yellow, and was 100% convinced that baby was a girl. In fact, I was even wondering what the point was to staying team yellow when it wasn't going to be a surprise anyway. The 20 week scan looked just like my DD, and my symptoms pointed towards girl, and DH and I had chosen a girl name that we loved. So when DS2 flashed his boys parts at me at 24 weeks, I was so disappointed. Not because I didn't want another boy, but because I felt like that girl I swore I was having was taken away from me. Even DH was disappointed. Shortly after that, my SIL found out she was having a girl, and that made it even worse (the ironic thing is, SIL swore she was having a boy, and was just as disappointed as I was). But after a few days, it got better, and by the time DS2 was born, we were just overjoyed to have him. :flower:

Ruby, I'm glad you enjoyed that video. I found it pretty funny. :winkwink: I also had an episiotomy during my first labor, and going to the bathroom was not a fun experience. Thankfully my second was only a normal tear along the old scar, and my third I didn't tear at all! 

Yay, for your 20 week scan coming up, too! :happydance: My next scan is on Tuesday when I go in for my first OB appointment. :D

Squirrel, I fully support you caving in tomorrow. I'm desperate for some squinting! :haha: Your temps looks super awesome! I'm very optimistic about your chances this cycle. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

I also had an episiotomy with my first and agree that using the toilet was a scary thought.

I hope you're back in your house soon, squirrel, and I'm glad to hear that your kitchen is all done now and you can enjoy it, Chrissy.

Although I've never properly admitted it to myself in my last 2 pregnancies, I think I've had a slight wanting for a girl. If I'd found out at 20 weeks that I was having boys, I may have been a bit disappointed, but by waiting until birth to find out there was no disappointment at all. Once my boys were in my arms I wouldn't have changed them for anything.

Good luck with the upcoming scans and appointments, and the testing. I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## ruby83

Geez we all know the pain of episiotomy's then! I tell you what I'm doing EVERYTHING possible to kick my bowel issues so it better improve soon!

Good luck with your testing Squirrel!!


----------



## squirrel.

I can't wait to find out what you're all having those of you who are having scans! Ganton I know exactly what you mean. I had a leaning towards girl with both my previous pregnancies. I always wanted one of each, but I wanted a girl first. We found out with both and with our son, I had a fleeting five minutes of disappointment, which thankfully I was able to keep to myself, as during the scan I caught sight of his boy parts well before the technician asked us if we wanted to find out the gender. Thankfully by the time he asked us and he showed us properly I had got over my disappointment. With Isla I was so sure she was a boy, so it was just so beautiful to find out at the scan that she was a girl. 

The next time we won't be finding out and I really don't mind which one I have. Can't wait to be team yellow.

So I tested this morning and they appear BFN. With my usual tweaking I can grab the faintest of squinty shadows out of the clearblue, which I can't usually do to be fair, they're usually pretty blank when they're BFN even with tweaking. This has given me a tiny bit of hope, but I'm trying to squash it in case I get my hopes up to much! Will test again tomorrow with SMU I think...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1448.jpg
File size: 181.2 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1445.jpg
File size: 191.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I see the lines! If these are usually stark white for you, I'd be getting pretty excited! :flower: Can't wait to see the next tests!

Ganton, its so interesting how we all deal with disappointment differently. For you, team yellow makes it better, and for me it would make it worse. This time around its DD that we need to find out early for, though, because she's 100% convinced that the baby is a girl, so if its a boy, it might take some time to get her used to that idea. :dohh:

That's crazy that we've all had episiotomies. (Chrissy, hopefully you're the exception!)


----------



## squirrel.

So I took another this evening with relatively dilute pee and I was sure I was seeing a line, but couldn't get it on camera, so I took it out the case after like 5 minutes and saw a very faint line. Photographing it and tweaking makes it clear. I know you're not meant to take tests out the cases, so don't know what to make of this. I mean it wasn't an old test I pulled out the rubbish or anything, it was still fresh :haha: I really am trying not to get my hopes up after the cheap blue dye palaver from last cycle. I mean these are my favourite most reliable tests and this hasn't happened with them before... but still... Argh!


----------



## squirrel.

Forgot to attach:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 216.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chrissy05

I definitely can see that line Squirrel, so I'm really hoping that this isn't a nasty trick being played on you and that the line will keep getting darker. FX!


----------



## Chrissy05

I'm still at school atm (yay prep period!) so I can't post kitchen pics, but I shall post one when I get home. If I can get a bump pic that I like, you ladies might get lucky and get one of those too.

OMG Ganton... almost second trimester! Yay! How are you feeling lately? I am happy to report that I have only vomited twice in the past 2 weeks and the nausea is much better now (though I am still taking my diclectin). So hopefully you are also feeling better.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, that line is clear as day! I didn't have to enlarge the pic or anything. :D NEED MORE TESTS!!!!! :haha:

Chrissy, looking forward to some pics! (I know what you mean. I always have to take, like, ten bump pictures before I get one that I like :dohh:).


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel I see a line too!! Praying it continues to get darker for you!

It's 8am here and I have vomited twice! What's going on? I make it to 19 weeks without any morning sickness! I'm just lying in bed hoping this nausea goes away &#128557;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I hope it's just a tummy bug and passes soon. :hugs: One of my good friends was totally fine throughout the first trimester, and then was sick as a dog throughout her second trimester, but I don't think that happens very often. :hugs:

Also, it's just so weird to me that when you wrote that post it was 8am for you, and 3pm for me. :wacko:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. I hope it's an actual line and not just a fake from too much tweaking or taking it out the case. I'm scared to test tomorrow :cry: My temp has been amazing and I'll feel much happier tomorrow morning if I wake up to it staying high. This is an overlay of last BFN cycle with this one and my temp is already a lot higher... I'm really worried it'll drop tomorrow.

Still no symptoms, which is a bit odd, as by now I'd have some pre-AF symptoms going on I'm sure. I am super tired though, which is probably because I've got the kids on my own for ten days while doing all the house stuff on my own too rather than anything pregnancy related.

Just wish I could fast forward time a few days. I am feeling pretty rubbish about these last few days of the TWW as I am just anticipating failure yet again.
 



Attached Files:







rev5HVDBx.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I have a good feeling about this cycle. Last cycle you got crappy evaps because you used crappy tests, but these Clearblue tests are a lot more reliable those cheap blue dye tests. Try to stay positive, although I know you don't want to get your hopes up in case this isn't your month. Plus, taking the test out of the case is only bad if you do it after the time limit, so because you didn't do that, the line is still totally valid with or without the case. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Thanks spiffy, I'm hoping just a tummy bug too! The time difference is crazy isn't it!

Squirrel, remember no symptoms can be a good thing! Looking forward to your next test xx


----------



## squirrel.

Morning ladies,

Nothing there this morning, not even with tweaking (perhaps an even fainter shadow than yesterday). Yesterday's lines were either affects of tweaking or taking out the case (though I haven't been able to replicate that today) or it was another very early chemical. Either way, this isn't my cycle. Again. Starting to feel a little disheartened as we had perfect timing around ovulation both this cycle and last cycle and as it's never taken us this long before, I'm starting to wonder if one (or both) of us has become broken since we conceived Isla. 

Maybe next cycle will be my lucky cycle, cycle number 6 (but by the end of it it will be 8 months trying). We had our chemical on the third cycle and so maybe we'll conceive again on the third cycle since the chemical, which will be next cycle. 

Had a temp drop today as well, I knew I was out when I saw that (though I did take it earlier than normal as I woke up at 4:30). Even with an adjuster though, it's still a small temp drop from my higher temps the last few days. Not going to test again and just wait for AF now :( Still have pretty much no symptoms of either AF or pregnancy.


----------



## Ganton

Squirrel, I definitely so lines on those tests from yesterday. I hope you have a more definite update for us today. The house stuff must be tough to manage on top of looking after two kids alone for chunks of time. I'm sure it'll all be worth it though.

Ruby, it does sound like it could be a tummy bug if it came on so quickly. I know they're not nice but at least are normally over quickly, so I hope that's what it is and you feel better soon. 

Chrissy, I'm glad to hear your MS is getting better. If it continues to improve, will you try to come off the medication? I'm generally feeling much better, just a bit of light headedness when I've not eaten for a while and the occasional banging headache. I hate having to take painkillers in pregnancy, but I've had to take paracetamol a few times because nothing else will shift it. Getting there though, so hopefully I'll be feeling great in a week or so. We're off to disney paris in 11 days so I really want to feel well for that.


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, sorry to hear you feel out! Still early days though but I know it's hard to stay positive. Big hugs to you xxx

Ganton, I hate taking pain meds too but sometimes it's needed. Glad to hear you are feeling better! Disney Paris will be great! I really want to go! 

Been feeling horrible all day with this stomach bug! Only vomited 3 x this morning and not since but have been in bed all day. I really feel for you ladies who suffered morning sickness. Vomiting and nausea is horrid!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I was so expecting to get on this morning and see a lovely BFP. :( You're not out yet, especially since you don't have an AF symptoms yet, but I know its easy to feel discouraged at this point. With the cycle we conceived, I "knew" I was out because I had faint clear and obvious lines at 8 and 9 dpo in my last two pregnancies, but was getting stark white BFNs this time. Then, what do you know, a super squinter on 10 dpo! So there's a chance with your longer LP that you can still get a BFP. :hugs:

Ganton, I hear you on the headaches! I was getting them every single day for the past couple weeks, and trying to only take acetaminophen when it got bad, but that still ended up being every other day. But in my case, I think the headaches were stemming for neck pain that I've been having ever since I fell down the stairs. So yesterday I got a chiropractic adjustment on my neck, so I'm hoping that will do the trick. How fun that you get to go to
Paris! I hope you're feeling great for your trip! :flower:

Ruby, I'm sure you remember that I had that horrid stomach bug a few weeks back, and I was saying the same thing, about having a new respect for women who deal with true morning sickness (since mine is never bad enough to make me vomit). But the day I felt loads better, so hopefully you will, too! :hugs:

First OB appointment for me today! I'll be sure to update after. :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

So I keep testing like a crazed lunatic who just can't stop torturing herself :haha: and I think I've come down with Lineeyeitis! I swear I can see shadowy wisps on each of these (all within time limit). Either I have gone absolutely insane, or there is something catching my eye.

The FRER was annoying, as there was a visible line for a while that then disappeared (probably the dye bunching around the real test strip), but in this picture there is a haze...
 



Attached Files:







line eye.jpg
File size: 213.2 KB
Views: 9









line eye 2.jpg
File size: 239.4 KB
Views: 7









line eye 3.jpg
File size: 137.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Spiffynoodles

You don't have lineeyetis haha:) Squirrel, I can see all of those lines! And I don't even need to zoom in or enlarge the thumbnails to see them! Especially that first picture, and that one doesn't even look like it's been tweaked very much! :thumbup:


----------



## Ganton

Sorry about my post earlier on when I got all excited about your lines just as you were posting your disappointment about seeing nothing this morning. We must have been writing at the same time. I'm so pleased to see your latest post though as I absolutely see those lines. I so hope this is it for you x

Aww, Ruby, I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so rubbish. Hopefully you'll be on the mend soon though if you've stopped being sick now.

Spiffy, I hope the work on your neck sorts out the headaches. I'm tempted to get my eyes tested as my left eye seems a bit blurry and the headaches do feel like eye strain.

Chrissy, not long until your big reveal for Halloween. I'm impressed if you've managed to hold off telling some people until now.


----------



## Ganton

As for me, I started feeling a bit nauseous and light headed at about 5pm today, which made me realise how much better I've got, as a couple of weeks a go I struggled on and off through the morning and was absolutely useless after 3pm. I think it's easy to forget how bad you once felt wheb it gets better but the occasional reminder helps to make me feel more grateful for the improvement.

I'm still getting quite bloated through the day, but a proper little firm bump is also starting to form so I don't think I'll be able to keep things from my workmates much longer. Here's a pic at 13 weeks..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, lovely little bump! :flower: I'm so glad to hear that you're feeling better nowadays, as well.

So I had my first OB appointment and baby is looking great! Measured 11+3 and was so cute with his/her hand up by it's face. :flower: I had to get 7 vials of blood drawn, though, which was NOT fun. I started feeling like I was going to pass out, so I had to sit with an ice pack on my neck until it passed.

Also, my OB wants me to do 17P injections starting around 16 weeks until I'm 36 weeks, in hopes of keeping this baby in longer. I'm not looking forward to weekly shots, but it'll be worth it if it helps me get closer to 37 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks with #4.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## squirrel.

Definitely a little bump starting to form Ganton! Love it when it starts to show out past the bloat.

Spiffy: Glad your scan went well, that is a really cute scan picture.


12dpo and BFNs. No amount of tweaking can get lines, so I don't know what that business was the last two days. Maybe another chemical, but I think it's more likely just the tests being strange. Sad that I can't rely on clearblue pluses anymore, they were my favourite and most reliable.

A part of me is wondering whether I ovulated two days after I have on FF as I remember thinking that it didn't feel right at the time - my thermometer was playing up too, so I don't know what my real temp was those first couple of days, as it was giving all sorts of readings, some as low as 36.07 (which would indicate ovulation). So I might only be 10dpo. I think this is wishful thinking though and that I'm most likely 12dpo. One thing that's nagging me is ovulating the day of my positive OPK. That doesn't tend to happen with me and I still had plenty of fertile mucus after that supposed O date, which also doesn't happen with me either usually. CM tends to dry up totally or go creamy straight after O. I'm clutching at straws, I really am... the more I look at my chart though and knowing those first two days (1 and 2dpo on chart) have unreliable temps and they could be lower, does make me think I ovulated the day after on CD21 or the day after that on CD22. This doesn't change anything I'm sure, I still really don't feel pregnant, but other than twinging ovaries today I have no symptoms at all, not even tender breasts. I put that in my chart the last few days, but it really has only been a twinge here and there a couple of times per day. I just keep thinking that usually I get several days of sore breasts before AF and when I was pregnant with Oscar something that made me suspicious and test was the fact that I didn't have sore breasts before my period... AGH! Go away straws!!!! I need to stop torturing myself. I hate the last few days of the TWW.

My temp went back up again today, but last cycle it stayed high until 12dpo and then went down on 13dpo, so I expect that will happen tomorrow.

I'm thinking of going to the GP just to see whether they think it's worrying that we conceived so easily two times, but are struggling this time. Edit: I have now booked a GP appointment for Monday and wille xplain everything to them and show charts. I know you have to try for a year, but as we've had no problems conceiving in the past, they may think there's something up now.


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, I see lines in the top and bottom one- struggling with the middle. Not sure if that's just a tweaked version of the top. Looking good!!! Can't wait to see your next tests!!

Ganton, cute little bump you have! 

Spiffy, ah what a cutie you are growing!! Glad your app went well! What do 17p injections do? I've never heard of them. 

Pleased to say my sick day only lasted one day. Woke up today fine and was able to go to work. Been eating plain foods and just having soup for dinner to be gentle on my tummy still!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, Squirrel, I totally forgot! If you got a BFN on 11 dpo, I was going to remind you that you were probably only 9dpo since you usually ovulate two days after your positive OPK, and I thought it unlikely you really ovulated when FF said you did. But I didn't say anything earlier, because it's discouraging to have to go back two days during the TWW. :haha: But no, I've thought you were two days behind from the very beginning. And 10 dpo is still early for you to get a BFP, going based on past pregnancies. :thumbup:

Ruby, so glad your sickness is over and you're feeling better! :flower:

17P injections are basically just progesterone shots, but it's supposed to help prevent preterm labor. So the good news is, there shouldn't be too many side-affects, since it's not Procardia (I had to take that a few times with DS1 and it makes your blood pressure really low and you feel sick and lightheaded. Not fun!)


----------



## Chrissy05

(Don't you just hate when you write out a long post, and it just vanishes before you press send? Grrrrr... )

Squirrel... I definitely see the lines on most of those tests, and I don't suffer from line-itis at all. In fact, most of the time I have a hard time seeing lines at all. I think that's part of the reason why it took until 19dpo until I got my bfp... I just wasn't confident in what I was seeing. So I'm really hoping that this is either a later implantation for you, or a later ovulation, and this is the beginning of the real thing. I'm looking forward to seeing your next tests. 

Ganton... your bump is looking great! I'm glad to hear that you're feeling much better as well. It's amazing how much of a difference it makes. I see my doctor tomorrow morning and I'm hoping that she says I can stop taking the anti-nausea meds. I've already skipped a few doses, and though the nausea is still there, it's so much better than before... and I think it's something I can handle. I hope you have an amazing time at Disney Paris. Are you sad that you won't be able to go on all the roller coasters? I think I would be crushed if I couldn't ride them. 

Ruby... So glad you're feeling better! Having a stomach bug is never fun, but I can imagine that atm it's probably worse. You're almost at the half-way mark... eee... exciting! How is your little one dealing with being a big brother soon?

Spiffy... That's an adorable little baby you've got there! And such a bright picture too! So these 17P injections, are they supposed to help with the irritable uterus? I'm curious why they've only decided to give them this time, when you've had the same struggle with all of your previous pregnancies. Hopefully it works! FX

Afm, things are going well. Tomorrow I am seeing my doctor and though I'm a bit worried about having gained too much weight (I don't own a scale, and am having trouble discerning weight since I'm fully in mat clothes now), I feel pretty good otherwise. I've decided that tomorrow will be our official FB reveal and I'm really looking forward to it. Even if a few ex-students see it and blab it to my current students, since Halloween (at school) is the following day it won't ruin my surprise. I've spent most of the past week slowly working on my costume. So excited!

I've attached a few pics of the kitchen improvements. New counters and extra cabinets + storage. Yay! I've also included a pic of the growing bump. It's not the best pic, but I'll post more with the Halloween costumes later this week.
 



Attached Files:







kitchen 1.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2









kitchen 2.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3









18 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy, definite bump there! Looking good! Try not to worry about your weight, if you are eating healthy (when you can) and exercising a bit you will be fine. That will be easier when you feel better!
Everyone is different x 
Harry says bubba a lot and pats and kisses my belly but I don't think he really understands what is going on! We have visited a few babies lately so maybe he is putting it together somewhat!


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy: Lovely bump starting to show. Your kitchen is looking amazing too! So much space! So exciting to have a new kitchen to explore. I hope to be able to join you after this weekend. Should all be finished today and we're moving in at the weekend. Finally!

Spiffy: I hope everything's okay and that there's not a bad reason they're giving you extra progesterone? 

Ruby: Glad to hear you're better. Maybe it was a stomach bug rather than pregnancy nausea?


Temp went up today, so I'm pretty sure I ovulated later than I thought, either on CD21 or CD22. I've manually overridden the ovulation day to the 22nd. Still not pregnant :haha: but at least I'm not going crazy and I probably did ovulate later - the lack of AF symptoms was notable. So probably 11dpo today. Going to go buy a test later on (as I had run out) and wait for the inevitable BFN. I was quite impressed by how high my temp was this morning, I think it's my highest ever. Maybe I'm getting ill.

Edit: BFNs again. I'm trying to prepare for AF, but a part of me just won't let go of this cycle yet.


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy I forgot to say, kitchen looks great! Lots of storage!

Squirrel, you are still very in the game! I have a good feeing for you x 
Yep was a stomach bug for sure as my hubby now has it &#128513; hopefully Harry misses out!


----------



## squirrel.

I hope so Ruby! I really don't feel it though. After today's BFNs it kinda secures it for me. I keep on looking at my chart and thinking if it was implantation on my new 9dpo with the dip (though implantation dips don't have any basis in science, so I'm dubious of how accurate they are) and if my base line hCG was low, then it would take more than 2 days to double to the sensitivity of the tests. If it was only like 3 for instance, then by now it would still only be 6 two days later... AGH! I am terrible! :haha: I can't stop _obsessing_!!! For my own sanity I need to get pregnant soon.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I think I'm worse than you. I refuse to believe you aren't pregnant this cycle! :haha: I mean, just look at that beautiful chart! You won't be able to convince me otherwise unless AF shows. :winkwink:

Chrissy, what a cute little bump! And I love your new kitchen! I'm excited for your announcement. What are you doing for your Facebook announcement? I think we'll b announcing on Facebook today or tomorrow (whenever I find the motivation to put it together :dohh:).

Ruby, your son is 2, right? My 2 year old is totally oblivious to the baby. My 3 year old gets it, but she understands so much better than she did last time around when she was 2.

As for the questions, Squirrel, the progesterone is supposed to calm my uterus down, and as far as I know, that's the only reason they're doing it. Chrissy, the reason they didn't do the shots last time is because DS1 came at 36+6, so he was basically term, and my OB truly thought DS2 would go to about term as well. But since he was 5 weeks early, they don't want to take any chances this time, in case my body just wants to go into labor earlier and earlier each time.


----------



## squirrel.

Hmmmm, if it works, you'll have to let me know! I'm a bit worried how early my irritable uterus will start the next time around. It went from starting at 26 weeks with Oscar to starting at 14 weeks with Isla. As you know it was most likely my IU and overdoing it that sent me into premature labour. I don't want an even earlier baby next time!

Haha! I can tell you're convinced :) I'm definitely the opposite. I just know I'm not pregnant. Got absolutely no symptoms of anything going on and with negative tests today, they'd have showed if I were. Having a glass of wine to commiserate, that's how sure I am :haha:


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, I know you chart which I don't really understand but with this pregnancy everything points to me ovulating on Monday when I got my


----------



## ruby83

Oops posted too early!
.... +OPK on Friday. It was negative Saturday! So you may have ovulated later than thought. I tested negative with FRER around 12dpo I believe and didn't get my positive until AF was due. I think each cycle is different. Obsessing is the nature of the game! Geez I would Google like a crazy person every tww!

Spiffy I might speak to my OB about that too! I went into labour 34 weeks and had to stay in hospital a week before Harry was born. Did your DS have to stay in Special Care Unit for very long? I'm scared of going early again. It was so hard leaving Harry in the hospital can't imagine doing it and also having a toddler to deal with. 
DS is 21 months so I think it's pretty normal he doesn't fully understand what baby will mean! Poor darling, his world will be rocked!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, we were very blessed because DS2 only had to go to the NICU for 6 hours for observation, but after that, they said he was fine to come home with me. He actually got 9 and 9 on his Apgars, which they said is pretty rare, even for a full-term baby! So is your OB taking any extra precautions this time around for you?

As for me, I just announced on Facebook! :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy that's amazing! :D Did you make those yourself? So cute!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Squirrel! I made them but I totally got the idea online. :winkwink:


----------



## Ganton

Haha, I love that announcement, Spiffy. So cute x


----------



## squirrel.

So frickin' cute!! Good job :D


----------



## ruby83

That's so cute Spiffy!! Love it!
Harry was in special care for 2 weeks- so hard.
My OB said they would be monitoring my cervix carefully- not really sure what that means though I'm a bit clueless. Might ask more next week at my appointment x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, if they're going to keep an eye on your cervix, they'll either measure the length via ultrasound or check it manually, which is what my OB does. I'm interested to see what their plan will be for you since your little boy came at 35 weeks just like mine, but different doctors will have different ideas. I'm sorry Harry had to be in special care for two weeks. :( that must have been so hard. All the doctors and nurse told me that 35 weekers are wild cards, because they're right at that point where some will be just fine and others won't, and then some will seem totally fine at first and then suddenly start having problems. We just got lucky with Asher.


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Spiffy, I'll keep you updated! Harry was fine but hadn't developed his sucking reflex yet so couldn't feed. Was very emotional and frustrating but we were one of the lucky ones in there. So many babies had already been in for months and were born a lot earlier than harry. I made friends with a lady in there with her twins and they had been in for 3 months! &#128543;


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby: Sorry you experienced that with Harry. I can't imagine how hard it is to have a baby in the NICU and to not be able to take them home straight away. I hope you don't have to go through that again this time. I follow a woman who I originally came across on here (we were pregnant at the same time last time). Her waters broke before 20 weeks and she finally delivered at about 24/25 weeks or so. Her baby was in the NICU then PICU for 16 months or so and has only now just gone home. I can't believe the strength of people who go through that!!


Well temp still high, but still BFN. I feel a bit like giving in now. I think it's clear now I did ovulate later and that I'm probably 12dpo today. So the fact that this TWW is dragging on is really annoying when it's not going to end in pregnancy is really upsetting. And to make this poetically annoying, if I did ovulate on CD22 like I think, then my due date would have been my birthday, which would have been really fun. Oh well. Had a really vivid AF dream last night and felt crushed, so that's just a taster of what it's going to be like. This cycle has been so annoying!!! Ready for AF to come and just get on with the next one.


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear that Squirrel! TTC is so frustrating &#128513;
Wow your friend was around my time when her waters broke- scary! Do they know why? I went to school with a girl that gave birth at 25 weeks, her boy is a bit older than Harry and seems to be doing well from what I see on FB! Every week the baby stays put is a blessing we take for granted!
Friday evening here and it's an extra long weekend (4 day) for Melbourne Cup. Fun that Halloween falls on a Saturday, lots of houses on my street are decorated so well! It's only starting to become big here in Australia. Hope you all enjoy your weekends xxxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I assume you're talking about Carter? (I was also in second tri when her waters broke, and have been following her on Facebook ever since). Such a long hard journey. I can't even imagine!

Ruby, I hope that this baby stays in long enough that you get to take him straight home with you. Asher also had a little difficulty with eating, but for him, it was just that he would forget to breathe while he ate, so we had to pull the bottle out every few seconds for him to breathe, until he learned how to do it himself.

Squirrel, I also had a distressing dream last night where I started bleeding, but I was also trying to escape this weird cult thing, and they didn't know I was pregnant, so I couldn't get any help until I escaped. As for your cycle, I just can't get over how beautiful your chart looks, but I know how discouraging it is to see BFNs past the point when you normally get BFPs. :hugs:

Well, overall, our Facebook announcement went over really well! The one person I was dreading telling was my grandma (because she was frustrated with me for getting pregnant again so soon after DS1, and then made several comments after DS2 about how I should wait longer and give my uterus a break) and I know for a fact she on Facebook last night, because she commented on a different picture of mine, but she didn't say anything about me being pregnant. The silence is almost worse than a reprimand! :(


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby have a fun Halloween. Nice that people decorate their houses. It's getting bigger in the UK and recently people have started taking kids around trick or treating, but it's still not that done where we are. 

Spiffy: sorry your grandmother isn't putting you first :hugs: I can understand that people of an older generation can sometimes have very strong ideals and opinions, but your happiness should come above everything. I really hope she is able to celebrate with you soon! In the meantime, great that everyone else is happy along with you.


I think AF may be on her way at last. I was just at the house (moving Monday!!!!!!) after the after builder cleaners came and I was moving heavy furniture around the living room. Afterwards I've been cramping a bit and feeling tugging in my ovaries with lots of cm (usual pre-AF stuff for me). At last!! If we conceive next cycle it will be very close to the due date I had with Isla.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, the only thing worse then feeling like you're out, is waiting for AF so you can get on with the next cycle. Imagine how I felt having to wait until 16 dpo for AF! :wacko: Well, if this cycle isn't meant to be, then I hope the witch shows up quick so you can move on. :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, sorry to hear your grandma is not on board. It's disappointing when people react like that as its none of their business how many kids you pop out or how close together. I'm sure she will come around . Ps I can't believe your grandma is on FB! My nana is 88 and struggles to work her DVD player &#128541;
Squirrel, I hope if you are out that AF hurries up so you can move on to the next cycle x


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. Temp coming down today (confirms O was on CD22, as my temp came down 13dpo last cycle as well), so I reckon AF will be here tomorrow morning just as we need to start packing everything up to move on Monday. Great timing :haha: I don't feel so sad about it now, it's been so long and drawn out and I also have that GP appointment Monday.


----------



## ruby83

Good luck with your move Squirrel! How you will post pics of your completed kitchen! And good luck with your GP appointment xx


----------



## squirrel.

It's finishing today :dance: I'm just going over now to check on how things are going. If they complete today (and they had better!!!) I will post some pictures later, but you will have to excuse the mess. We had after builder cleaners in yesterday, but they couldn't do the kitchen as it wasn't finished yet and it's a complete state in there. We have a beautiful range cooker and it is a filthy mess after the builders didn't cover it during the works and actually used it as well. So it's covered in oil and dust. Disgusting!


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, how is your house looking? I hope it was finished when it was supposed to be! Did AF come yet?

Chrissy, how was your Halloween reveal? I would love to see pics!

Spiffy, I hope you are continuing to get positive messages from your FB announcement!

We are in the middle of our long weekend here! It is lovely! My bowels have improved thank goodness but I am keeping up with my fibre/ water intake so hopefully it doesn't come back! Looking forward to my 20 week scan on Thursday! Feel like ages since I have seen the baby! :happydance: Lots of movement is very reassuring but I can't wait to see how much he has grown. I have a feeling he is measuring big!

xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, judging by your chart, I take it AF arrived. Sorry, hun. :hugs: I was so hoping that you were going to be surprised by a late BFP, but it turns out your intuition was right all along. :hugs: I hope you at least have a lovely new kitchen to enjoy. (I actually had a dream last night about your kitchen, and the builders using your new oven, except in my dream they were hoisting it up in the air for some reason, and I was afraid they were going to drop it. :haha:).

Ruby, thanks. Everyone has been very positive about our facebook announcement (still no word from my grandma, but maybe that's for the best anyways). That's awesome that your 20 week scan is coming up so soon! I can't wait for pictures. :flower:

Chrissy, when is your 20 week scan?


----------



## squirrel.

Haha Spiffy that dream is hilarious!!! :D we are moving in tomorrow. I can scarce hardly believe the day is finally here. The kitchen looks amazing (as does the rest of the house). Sadly yes AF arrived today (of all the days it had to be when we were busy packing all day). I was totally expecting it. I'm looking forward to my appointment Monday. Hoping they don't just tell me to wait for another four months before coming back, which is likely here as you usually have to try for a year before they do anything. My husband is feeling really positive about the next cycle as he thinks being back in the house will mean we're both happier and less stressed. He's also going to treat his body kinder and as am I - cutting back totally on my Diet Coke and occasional drinking. I'll also try to chug water more frequently and remember to take conception vitamins. Not sure I should try the soy again after the bleeding last cycle... Not sure at all! 

Ruby: have fun at your scan!! Hope baby is in a photogenic mood and let's you get some good pictures for us to coo over.

Spiffy: sorry your grandma is still being silent :hugs:


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... I'm sorry to hear that AF arrived. I'm glad your husband is being positive about the whole thing, and I totally agree that less stress is always a good thing when it comes to baby-making. At the very least it makes the process more enjoyable. 

Ruby... Eeee your scan is so soon! That's very exciting!

Spiffy... As always, I love your crazy dreams. I've started having my own, but it's always funnier hearing other people's weird dreams. I'm sorry your grandmother is still being silent. 

AFM, my 20 week scan is next week. I'm looking forward to it so much it's not even funny anymore. I'm just itching to know if this babe is a boy or a girl. The more time goes on, the more I have an inkling that it's a girl, but who knows! I saw my family doctor last week, and I've lost another 4lbs since my last appointment 5 weeks ago, so down a total of 8lbs since the beginning of this pregnancy. Doc isn't worried at all since I started out overweight. 

We had both our FB reveal and the reveal to our students at the end of last week (DH and I teach at the same high school and share many of the same students). The FB reveal went really well, and my mom is so happy that she can talk about it out in the open now. She's been itching to shout it on every rooftop (yes, this will be her first grandchild) so she's happy that I've now lifted her no-disclosure clause/threat. The reveal itself was fairly simple, just a message saying that we were excited to announce that we are expecting a little pumpkin in March. 

Our reveal at school was lots of fun, and also really hilarious. My year 12 kids already knew about my pregnancy, but they were excited to see my costume and to be able to openly talk about it (they were sworn to secrecy, and impressively enough, they respected my request). My year 11 kids figured it out pretty quickly. It helped that quite a few of them had DH's class that morning and upon seeing his skeleton costume, he told them that he was dressed as my sidekick, and that my costume was the real showstopper. So when they walked into the classroom, they saw me and started getting all excited at the implications. I couldn't help but laugh when after they finished congratulating me, they mentioned the really dramatic conception video we watched in class. This is a biology class, and we are currently studying genetics, so a few weeks ago I showed them a great, albeit dramatic, video about human conception and gestation, and since then they keep talking about it nearly every day. I admitted that the first time we watched it, when the narrator refers to the embryo as the dream of love and the fruit of desire, that I found it really awkward. My year 9 kids were completely clueless about the whole thing. One girl, after staring at me for what seemed like at least 10 minutes, asked me why there was a baby skeleton on my shirt. I asked her why she thought there was one, and she just had this blank look on her face and answered "I don't know miss, that's why I'm asking." I didn't know what to respond to that, so I just burst out laughing. I still don't think that they've figured it out, so I'll have to bluntly tell them tomorrow. 

I've included a pic of our FB reveal and a close-up of my Halloween costume. I painted the shirt myself (as well as DH's), and I also made leg bones to go with it.
 



Attached Files:







FB reveal.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 2









Halloween.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I think being back in your own home will help with stress this month. The soy is a tough one, because it definitely lengthened your lp, but the bleeding seems really odd. Have you heard of soft cups? I've talked to several women on this forum who've had a lot of success with them.

Chrissy, I'm so glad your reveal went over so well! Although I was laughing about your year 9 kids. :haha: I can't believe you painted that shirt yourself! It looks so perfect i would have sworn it was store bought. That's exciting that this will be your moms first grandbaby. DH and I are both the oldest kids in our family, and yet both of us had a younger sibling have a child first, so we didn't get that magical excitement of being the first. So what day is your ultrasound? I can't wait to find out what you're having! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, sorry you got AF but good you and hubby are positive for next cycle! Being relaxed will help for sure. I hope your GP app goes well but be prepared for them not to be concerned (which is a good thing!) I'm sure it's just a pain in the butt waiting game for you. I have my FX you don't have to wait too much longer for your baby xxxx

Chrissy!! I love your costume! You guys are all so creative!! I'm with spiffy laughing at your year 9 student. Teens can be so daft!! Thanks for posting pics! Your FB announcement is cute too! Can't wait to hear what you are having!! Have you had any thoughts about your nursery?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So do you ladies remember how I submitted my 7 week scan to the Gender Experts to analyze based on Ramzi theory and they said girl? Well, I submitted my 11 week scan to them to analyze based on nub, and they said girl again! Well, I guess we'll find out soon, but it does give me hope that maybe it will be a little girl this time. :flower:

Ruby, happy 20 weeks! Can't believe you're half way already!


----------



## ruby83

Ooh that's interesting Spiffy! I've heard the Ramzi theory is very accurate when there is s good image of the nub! Are you doing the harmony test or will you wait for your scan?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'll be waiting for my scan (only two weeks from tomorrow! :happydance:). The harmony test would have been neat, but my insurance wouldn't cover it since I'm under 35 and don't have any major risk factors.


----------



## ruby83

That's not long to wait Spiffy!


----------



## Chrissy05

Wow Spiffy, they're doing a gender test at only 14 weeks? Lucky you!!! It'll be exciting to see if the Ramzi prediction turns out to be accurate. 


I have to wait a whole other week 'til I'm 20 weeks before finding out, so I have to admit that I'm a tiny bit jealous of you getting to find out so early.


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I hope you are all well xxx

Had my 20 week scan today! Baby is measuring right on track and looking perfect! Always such a relief when you see them on the screen. I have attached some pics :flower:
 



Attached Files:







baby T 20 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1









baby T 20 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, he looks adorable! And what a cute little bump! I'm so relieved to hear that everything looks great. :flower:

Chrissy, we're paying to have a private scan at 14 weeks to find out the gender. If it weren't for that, we'd be waiting until 20 weeks, too, which is what we did with the last two pregnancies (we did an early private scan with DD at 15 weeks).


----------



## Chrissy05

Ruby... baby is looking great, and so is that bump! Congrats again on being half-way there!

Spiffy... Ahhh, I understand. Can gender really be determined with certainty at 14 weeks? I thought it was only at 15+ weeks that most ultrasounds can determine it with a certain degree of precision. Is there some kind of guarantee in case baby is being uncooperative or it isn't possible to determine. I ask only because I know that I would be really frustrated if I payed to have an extra scan for the purpose of determining gender, and then it wasn't possible.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, the place we're going to is the same one we went to with DD. If they can't tell you the gender, they let you come back for free as many times as it takes for them to be able to tell you. As for certainty, I'd be skeptical, except they only have one guy who does the gender ultrasounds, and he was on OB over in Eastern Europe (the first to do IVF in his country!) and instead of requalifying to be an OB in the US, he just does ultrasounds, but he's very good at it. He guessed our DD was a girl before even checking the potty shot, just because he's done thousands of these gender ultrasounds now. So I'm pretty optimistic. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

The man who did my 12 week ultrasound was an Associate Professor and predicted 90% boy. He was right and said so far if he gives an early prediction he has never been wrong! Think it is clear by then but you need to get a good shot which is hard if baby is uncooperative and a lot of ultra sound techs probably don't have the confidence to say that early even if the think they know!


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, you have been quiet. No doubt busy with your move! I hope it is all going well &#128512;


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby beautiful bump and scan picture!!

Yep, busy with the move and being back at school after half term. I also find this part of my cycle so boring, so I don't come on B&B that much during this time. Decided to try soy again. Courtney get my good tablets, so using the old ones which I'm not sure about. 

Probably ovulating in two weeks time. If I conceived this cycle my due date would be the same as my initial due date with Isla (they changed it at 12 weeks) if I ovulate around the usual time for me. I'm also planning on testing on the day I got my first BFP wth Isla two years ago. Hoping this is my cycle. I conceived third cycle with my chemical and this is the third cycle since then. Hope that we might conceive again. I'm not temping this cycle, so bored with it, but I will start OPKs around CD12.

I didn't make my doctor's appointment annoyingly as we were so busy with the move! (Will post pictures soon, but we're still unpacking and it's so messy!).

Hope you ladies are all doing really well and cultivating some beautiful bumps!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I think temping is great if you don't know when you ovulate, but if you already have a general idea, and you're using OPKs, I think it ends up just being stressful. Because as we've seen the last two cycles, beautiful temps don't always mean a BFP, but they can certainly get your hopes up. I've tried temping off and on since we started having kids, but I've never actually gotten pregnant while temping, and part of it is probably the added stress. I hope cycle #3 is your lucky cycle. I always get preggo cycle #4, so there must be something to that. :winkwink:

I can't wait to see the pictures of your home! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, moving sucks but I'm sure you'll be all sorted soon! Then you can relax and enjoy it all. Can't wait to see pics too!! 

I have organized for our nursery wall to be painted (stripes) on Friday and I'm so getting our bedroom wall papered! I'm very excited! I also may have purchased a gorgeous print for our bedroom wall today &#128541; 
The husband wants a tv in there but I'm trying to veto that so thought my purchase may help!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm almost completely finished with DS1's room and I so wishing I would have taken a "before" picture! Basically it was a storage room with his crib and a lamp in it. Not very homey at all. But I moved all the boxes into the storage room under the stairs, disassembled the big shelves we had in their to hold the boxes, and then cleaned up all the other crap we were storing in there. Then I put up some blue paper lanterns, got him a side table with a little fish tank night light, and have ordered a poster that looks like an open window with mountain scenery in the distance (since his room doesn't have a real window). Its a completely different room now and so much more inviting! Plus, he loves it. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy you have to post some pics! Sounds gorgeous! Our nursery at the moment is a storage room too! Has boxes, my wedding dress, nappies, ironing board junk etc! I'm in the process of tidying it as it has to be done by Friday!! I'm going to miss having a junk room! Haha&#128523;

I'm very excited about having the nursery organized early. We were renovating when Harry was born and were renting an apartment so we couldn't be organized with him.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I wish I had before pictures, because I don't think the after picture by itself will do it justice! I can't wait to find out the gender of this baby so I can decide what to do with the nursery. Of course, if it's a girl, I can't really decorate until we move DS2 out, because I'd hate for him to have to live in a pink room for the next few months. :haha:

Well, it's been a few weeks since I took a bump pic, so here's my (almost) 13 week bump. Sorry it's so big. :dohh:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy your bump is gorgeous! Are you feeling uncomfortable ? I'm just getting to the stage where I'm feeling a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Ruby. I'm getting to the point where, if I wake up in the middle of the night, I feel kind of stiff and sore but I'm doing okay during the day. I can definitely feel it in my uterus and ligaments when I have to pick up my kids, though.


----------



## squirrel.

What a beautiful bump Spiffy! It's crazy how different we all are. I didn't look like that with Isla till about 30+ weeks. I would have loved it earlier, as I felt cheated out of a beautiful big bump for most of my pregnancies :haha: Hoping for an earlier one next time around!

Finally some pictures for you of the kitchen. It's relatively tidy at last. We're still waiting on our new table, chairs and bar stools to arrive (we have a beautiful 2.1m farmhouse table coming) and we'll replace the slim dresser with a proper one eventually, but I am SOOOOOO in love with my new kitchen - not to mention all the rest of the work in the house. My new loft room (which will mainly be my craft space as well as guest and tutor room) is full of stuff, so I haven't enjoyed it yet, but this room is my new favourite place in the house.


----------



## squirrel.

Would help if I attached the picture
 



Attached Files:







project-life.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ruby83

Wow Squirrel, your kitchen looks amazing! I love it! It has a lovely warmth about it. Worth all the stress and hassle I'm sure &#128077;

I was sick again last night. Vomited 3 x! Not a stomach bug this time. I think I ate too much in the morning which left me stomach unsettled all day. I really really feel for everyone who suffers bad morning sickness. Being sick is horrible, I don't know how you get through the work day with it.

Have my OB app this afternoon. Getting some pains in my tummy when lifting or stretching which I don't remember getting with Harry. Probably doesn't help I have a 12kg toddler!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm so jealous of your kitchen!!! Its gorgeous! Plus I love all the counter space for food prep in the middle, with the bar built into it. :thumbup:

Ruby, I think its pretty normal to get more aches and pains the second time around because you can't take it easy like you could with your first, since you have another child to look after. I've definitely had more pains in each pregnancy. So sorry you were sick again. :hugs: Not fun at all. :(


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... that kitchen is GORGEOUS!! So much storage and so much counter space. Love it! You must be ecstatic about the whole process being over. 

Spiffy... wow that is quite the lovely end of first trimester bump! I too would have loved to have such a bump early on. I'm only just starting to look pregnant as opposed to just looking thicker at nearly 20 weeks. 

Ruby... I'm sorry to hear you were sick again. MS sucks big time. Hopefully it won't last long for you. I hope your OB appointment went well. 

AFM, in 3 short days I have my anatomy scan. I'm both excited and a little bit scared. I keep having these weird dreams about the scan, many of which are about the gender reveal. Last night I woke up crying because evidently whichever gender the tech had announced, it wasn't what I was hoping for. The entire dream was really vivid, except the actual gender. I know the whole thing is ridiculous, since I really don't have a preference (even if I have a feeling it's a girl), but it's still rather disconcerting.


----------



## ruby83

Thanks ladies! Hoping it is not a regular occurance! All I feel like eating today is fruit. Suits me since it is 35 degrees today! 

Chrissy, so excited for you! I'm always s little scared with scans but I'm sure everything will look perfect! The 20 week scan is so good because you see everything so clearly! You'll love it! Are you feeling much movement yet? That's always reassuring! I have a feeling you are having s girl! Thinking that because you have suffered bad morning sickness and it may be an old wives tale but I've heard MS is worse with a girl... &#128540; do you have names picked? Looking forward to seeing pics of the naughty bub that has caused you much sickness!! Haha!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I understand your excitement and nervousness about finding out the gender, since I'm feeling the same way this pregnancy, but if you honestly don't have a preference, then you'll just be excited once you know and you'll just start seeing all the blue or pink in the stores and thinking about your little boy or girl. The way I saw it, I was okay with a boy or girl the first time around, because if it's a girl, they're more likely to help you out with your future babies, and if it's a boy, they can protect their little siblings. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Ugh I've vomited 3 days in a row now &#128557;
Saw my OB yesterday and thinks my vomiting is acid reflux because of my squashed tummy. Just ate soup for dinner and it all came up. All I've kept down today is crackers and cantelope. Have any of the multiple pregnancy ladies experienced this? What helps? Any suggestions welcome! &#128077;&#127995;

I hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww Ruby... I'm sorry you're feeling poorly. Is there anything your OB suggested that you can do to minimize the acid reflux? I can't help but think that if that's indeed the cause, it would only get worse from here on out. There must be something you can do to make it easier. 

Thanks for the advice ladies. I know that the nervousness about finding out the gender is all in my head and I am confident that tomorrow's scan will go well. Hopefully baby will cooperate and they'll be able to get all the measurements they need, because I really can't afford to take ANOTHER half-day off work in order to back for another scan. At this rate, I'm worried that I will run out of days long before my due date.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I always get bad acid reflux during pregnancy, but it never makes me throw up. I have a giant bottle of Tums on my nightstand, because sometimes I wake up with it in the middle of the night. Do you have an antacid you can take, and see if it helps?

Chrissy, my suggestion is to take a bottle of orange juice with you and drink it while you're checking in, that way it will hopefully make baby nice and active, which increases your odds of getting all the measurements done. I can't wait to hear how the scan goes and find out what gender you're having! :flower:

Squirrel, how are you doing? CD 10, right? So halfway to O time! :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby sorry to hear you're not well. I hope the vomiting passes soon.

Chrissy i think it's quite normal to feel nervous about scans and to displace those nerves onto something else (like finding out gender etc.). I'm sure you won't be disappointed if you really don't have a preference. I love finding out with both of mine. It really helped me bond with them. 

Yep, CD10 and starting to spot again :( similar time to last cycle. Hoping it passes soon. I wish I hadn't missed that GP appointment. Will have to wait a while though to get another one with long waiting times and not being too available with work.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, that so weird that you've spotted the past two months! Do you think it's the soy causing it, then? Well, hopefully you won't need a GP appointment, because hopefully your next appointment with be with your midwife/OB. :winkwink:


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel I was going to ask the same as spiffy, maybe the soy?

Chrissy I hope bub is cooperative for some good measurements and vision! You'll have to post s pic for us! 

Spiffy, I think I need to get an something like tums. I need something because my stomach is not good at all! So last night I vomited my soup but was then in the bathroom from 1.30am until 3am with diarrhea!! Bad diarrhea too! Argh I don't know what is going on with my body! I hardly ate anything yesterday except crackers and fruit since soul didn't last so no idea how I had so much waste to get out! This is the 4th day now so if it continues tomorrow I'll have to talk to my OB again. I feel I need to be keeping more down for baby's sake. Feeling very miserable at the moment &#128557;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, that sounds so miserable. :nope: I developed an intolerance to lactose in my last pregnancies and would get the most painful cramps and diarrhea if I ate dairy, and it sucked! But I think the worst part of it was when I was still trying to figure out why it was happening. Hopefully something helps you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Ganton

Hello everybody. Sorry for the long absence. I was really busy in work last week, and we've just got back from our trip to disney.

Chrissy, I hope your scan goes well. I hope baby is cooperative so that you can find out the gender. 

Ruby, sorry to hear you've been feeling rubbish. I had awful reflux with DS1 but not to the point of being sick. I'd just wake up wretching in the night and my chest would feel on fire. I was swigging down gaviscon to try to control it. It started to make an appearance even earlier with DS2, but I worked out that eating any sugar in the evenings made it worse, and even drinking water before bed brought it in. Stopping those things helped loads. Was it just a few weeks a go that you were struggling with constipation? Is there any chance that you could be pretty backed up, so the good you're eating had no where to go, and maybe now it's starting to clear the other way too? I was a bit constipated a week or so a go, and any food felt like it was really heavy on the stomach and made me feel sick. I don't have diahhrea now, but my stomach feels a bit 'off' and I sometimes get cramps and need to go quickly. I'm hoping it's just my digestive system clearing itself and getting back on track, and I've actually felt less sick these last couple of days.

Squirrel, I know what you mean about trying to get a GP appointment. My surgery doesn't do advance appointments, you just have to call each morning to try to get a slot that day, but it's nearly impossible to get through and all the non-emergency appointments are gone within 5-10 minutes of the phone lines opening. I hope the spotting is just a side effect of the soy and that you don't end up needing to re-book that appointment.

Spiffy, I love your bump. I definitely still just look fat (I was horrified at some of the pictures taken of me on holiday) but I don't think I'm far off having an obvious little bump.

I have my 16 week midwife appointment today, so hopefully will hear a nice strong heartbeat. I'm a little worried as I haven't felt the baby move yet, so don't have that reassurance.


----------



## ruby83

Welcome back Ganton! How was your trip?? Very jealous! It was not long ago I was constipated so you might be onto something. Hope my body sorts itself out soon! Got some gaviscon today but hasn't done much yet. I'm wondering if I may have caught a bug again since its diarrhea now too...

Good luck at your app today! Do you get a scan in the rooms or just with the Doppler? So nice to hear a strong heartbeat!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, it's good to hear from you. :flower: Did your boys enjoy Disneyland? We're planning on taking our kids to Disneyland in 2018, so they'll be 6, 5, 4, and 2 years old. The older three at least should get something out of it. Good luck at your appointment today! I know how nervewracking it is when you get to the point where you could be feeling movements, but don't yet. I didn't feel my DS1 until about 18 weeks, which made me nervous, since I felt DD at 16 weeks. But it was just because I had an anterior placenta.

Chrissy, can't wait to hear your update today!

Ruby, I have a hard time believing it's still caused by acid reflux if you're having diarrhea now. I'd say another stomach bug or something else. Might be worth another call to your OB so you don't get to dehydrated. :hugs:


----------



## Ganton

I had my appointment this afternoon and heard the heartbeat at 155, so that was nice and reassuring.

However, ketones were present in my urine sample. My midwife just asked if I'd had lunch and drunk plenty (both of which I answered yes) but didn't explain the relevance any further. My research since then has taught me that it's a product of the body burning fat rather than carbs. It can be normal if you've not eaten and drink much recently, but can also be an indicator of GD, as the body can't process carbs well with GD. I've been worried about developing GD because of 2 previous large babies (9lb1 and 9lb9) and increased thirst in each pregnancy, but for now I'm left not knowing what the cause is. I think they'll just test again at my next appointment in 5 weeks then investigate further if ketones are present again.

There is a possible logical explanation for it. When we returned from disney yesterday, I are breakfast at 6am, then packed, drove to the airport, walked what felt like miles across the terminal, got delayed at check in for 1.5 hours because of a rude check in assistant who didn't know the rules and tried to refuse us checking in our car seats and pram. By the time that was resolved, I had to nearly run through security carrying my 3 year old to board on time. I then couldn't eat the sandwich provided on the plane because it was goats cheese so I didn't eat a thing until we reached manchester airport at 3pm. During that time, I just drank water until we had to throw it away at security, then another small glass of water provided on the flight. I wouldn't be surprised if my body started burning fat yesterday because of lack of food combined with some fairly strenuous activity (I was hot and sweaty when I reached the plane) but I've eaten well since then so would have thought any ketones would be flushed out by now.

Other than what I would describe as the incompetence of the service staff at the airline, the trip was good. The boys loved disney and my youngest in particular fell in love with Minnie Mouse. The grin on his face when he met her was so cute. Spiffy, at 2,4,5 and 6, I'm sure your kids would get lots from it, especially the older ones. My 3 year old was a bit apprehensive about some rides, but he's quite nervous anyway, and there are still lots of tame rides that he enjoyed. The little one went on a few rides, but was generally more interested in the characters and all the other things to see there. I reckon we'd go back when ours are about 3, 5 and 7. Would you go to the California one? I only really know people who have been to the Florida one from here (as it's much closer from the uk) but the general feeling is that the American parks are much more service orientated than the French one, so are even more kid friendly.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, we'd go to the California one, since it's a 12 hour drive (not fun, but do-able, and saves on airfare). I feel like my oldest would it enjoy it now, but would refuse to go on any rides, because like your oldest, she's naturally fearful of everything. I'm glad you had a great time (minus the airport!).

As for the ketones, that is odd. Is the glucose tolerance test standard in the UK? If so, do you think they might have you do it sooner than 28 weeks? I hope it was just lack of food yesterday that was causing it.


----------



## Ganton

No, the GTT isn't standard here. They only do it if there are other risk factors, such as high BMI, family history or large babies in previous pregnancies (defined as over 4.5kg and DS2 was 4.35kg so just under). If u experience any more symptoms in the next 5 weeks that make me more concerned about GD, I'll try to push for the test at my next appointment. I really hope I don't get GD, but I'd rather have it monitored and controlled if I do have it rather than ignore it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I wonder why they test everyone for it here in the US? I've never had a baby hit 7lbs, no family history, average BMI, and I still have to do it every pregnancy. But I guess if it helps a few women catch it that don't have risk factors, it's a good thing. I hope you don't get it, but like you said, better to know so you can control it if you do have it.


----------



## ruby83

Ganton, yay for a strong heartbeat! I want to take our kids to Disneyland when they are older. Australia is just so far from everything so it's such a long flight! 

I went back to my doctor yesterday afternoon and she ran a few tests and thinks I've been suffering reflux but the diarrhea is a gastro bug- great since I had my last bout of gastro only 2 weeks ago! She actually checked my urine for ketones too. I'm not dehydrated so just resting until it passes. We have the GTT standard here too at around 25 weeks.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, what rotten luck to have gastro twice so close together! Well, hopefully it won't last too long, then. :hugs:

Chrissy, you've got me checking BnB every hour for your update. Don't leave me hanging! :winkwink:

So I got crafty this afternoon and made a felt Christmas tree and some felt ornaments for my kids to decorate with. They like it, but they keep fighting over the ornaments. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







AdobePhotoshopExpress_79fd7506ba0748df84ab5abd6e313f93.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Chrissy05

Hello lovelies! 

First off, sorry for the delay in posting... right after this morning's anatomy scan I had to leave for a teacher conference being held 5 hours away from my city. Thankfully DH is attending the conference with me, so we're pretending it's a mini-babymoon. 

Anyway, so I had my anatomy scan this morning and everything went really well. Baby wasn't super cooperative at first and kept moving all around making it difficult for the technician to get clear measurements, but after a while baby started behaving better. HB was 147 and baby is estimated to weigh 13oz and measures nearly a week ahead of my current due date... so much closer to my original, ovulation-based due date. Since they don't change due dates after the first trimester, my edd stays the same (March 30th), but the technician says that most probably it's somewhere between the 23rd (my original one) and the 30th. Whatever... at this point I don't really care that much. My placenta seems to be low-lying but not entirely covering my cervix, which means I'll have to have another ultrasound between 28 and 32 weeks to make sure that it has shifted away (have any of you ever had this?). Other than that, well the biggest news is that we found out the gender... and well I was WRONG... we're having a baby boy! So guess who is joining team blue!

I've included a pic of the baby (when HE was behaving and giving us a nice profile), and the gender reveal cupcakes that I made for my brother and sister. Inside is blue icing... which my brother loved! He's so excited to buy sports related stuff for his future nephew (my little guy will be the first of the new generation).
 



Attached Files:







Anatomy scan.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 3









cupcakes.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay! Congrats on team BLUE! :D I'm so glad everything looked great and they were able to get all the measurements they needed. As for the placenta, mine has never been low enough to cause any issues, but from what I've heard, its pretty likely that it'll move up by the time you give birth. Plus, hey, now you get to see your little boy one more time! ;) Have you and your hubby thought of a name yet?


----------



## ruby83

Congrats Chrissy! Little boys are awesome &#128153; I'm not sure about the placenta sorry but I'm sure it will shift. And yay for another scan! What are your favourite names? X

Spiffy!!! I pinned that exact felt Xmas tree on Pinterest the other day! Was it easy to make? I'm not very crafty! Did you tack it onto the wall? I wonder how to put it up without leaving marks? Ps your daughter is gorgeous! &#127872;


----------



## squirrel.

Huge congrats on team blue Chrissy!!! Fantastic news! I loved having a little boy first and live having big brothers myself. I hope at your next scan your placenta has moved up, it does often happen as it grows. I also expect you're probably still the same gestation just with a bigger baby. Earlier scans are much more accurate at telling gestation as after 12 weeks babies really start to grow at different rates and in spurts. Oscar was always weeks ahead of his gestation in size (starting from around 16 weeks he always measured bigger) and indeed he was a 9 pounder. I wouldn't in your mind shift your due date forward as if you then go overdue t can feel like you're even longer overdue if that makes sense?

Ganton: lovely to hear from you!! Sorry you're a bit worried about the ketones, but It sounds quite likely to have been from the day before. Glad you had a lovely time!

Ruby: sorry you're still ill; but I'm glad the doctor thinks it's a bug rather than a pregnancy related thing which might last longer.

Spiffy: That tree is awesome! Well done you!

CD12 and spotting was only a tiny bit the last two days (barely anything), so hopefully I won't get a repeat of the heavy spotting from last cycle. So bored in this part of my cycle!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, the tree was super easy, it just took time. I free-handed everything, but you could easily use a stencil of some sort to make it easier. Best thing is, it only cost about $6 because felt is so cheap. And yes, we used push-pins to put it up, but I'm sure you could use some sort of double-sided tape, too.

Squirrel, I'm glad the spotting is not as heavy this cycle. Sorry you're stuck in the bring part of your cycle, but think of it this way, you'll be entering your fertile window this weekend, and the weekend is not that far away! :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

To be honest I have fingers crossed that it may be happening sooner this cycle... I've had watery/EWCM the last few days. No further blood, so it was just tiny amounts the last two days (as in tiny amounts). OPKs still faint, but I take them in the evening after I get back from work, when they are always faint unless it's ) day itself, so that in itself doesn't mean I'm not gearing up to O. I'm happy with my decision not to chart this cycle. I feel a lot more relaxed!! We are just going to regularly DTD and see what happens.


----------



## ruby83

I hope you are right Squirrel and you ovulate soon! Being relaxed will definitely help I think! Just DTD as much as you can &#128541; 

I have the painter here doing the striped wall for the nursery. You won't believe how difficult it has been for him taping up the lines for the stripes! Poor guy made a mistake making all lines equal when once you added in the white behind the tape the white stripes would be thicker! So he is re taping now. I feel bad but I want them to be perfect!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I can say from personal experience that stressing about when O will happen can delay it (I had a wide open cervix and tons of EWCM for an entire week once when I was stressing about it happening) so it makes sense that it would happen earlier when you're more relaxed about it. :flower:

Ruby, I know it's hard to watch people struggling with work on your behalf, but you're right, you're paying for it, and it needs to be done right! You need to post a picture when it's done. :)


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy your new profile picture of your kids is very cute!
Yep I will post a pic! Definitely in decorating mode, he is also wallpapering our bedroom which I hope looks good since it's costing a fortune and my husband is not sure about it!! I had to really pull his leg! Also slowly getting things organized for decorating nursery and Harry's big boy room! &#128111;&#128111;


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby I can totally sympathise! The amount of times I had to ask the guys to do things over after they hadn't done it quite right here at the house! I bet they used to dread me coming round, as my husband never noticed anything :haha: but as you say, you're paying for a service, no point being overly polite about it (over here we call it being overly-British: the stereotype of being too polite that it ends up hurting you! Sorry is one of the most spoken words here :haha: and it's totally normal that if you get barged out the way you say sorry really quickly... Anyway I digress!). I hope that it doesn't take too long to finish and get right. Lovely that your room is being wallpapered too! Can't wait to see pictures!

I hope you're right about being relaxed helping. I just can't keep up there level of stress that TTC has caused me. I am usually a really relaxed person, so this is such an alien state of mind for me.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I wish Americans were a little more British! Some people are so rude! :growlmad:

I know how you feel, TTC turns me into a stressed out control freak, even when logically I know that a month or two wont really make a difference 5 years from now. I just can't understand how people can just not prevent and then calmly just wait until it happens. I wish I could!


----------



## squirrel.

Well it's a stereotype :D not everyone is polite! I think on the whole many people here are the overly-doddering-Hugh-Grant-"oh oh I'm so sorry do forgive me please sorry thank you" stereotype that we're known for, but the tide is turning and there are a lot more rude people creeping into society. I know I am hindered by needing to seem polite all the time to the point where my husband will laugh at me i.e. if we're at a friend's house I'll make a big fuss about asking for something even as simple as water. The whole, "Please, if it wouldn't be too much trouble, would you mind if I got myself a glass of water please?" etc. I get laughed at fondly a lot!! :haha:

So I may be ovulating soon. Lots more EWCM today and some pretty dark OPKs (nearly positive in fact)!!!! :dance: could just be my body practicing, but it's looking hopeful!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, Squirrel! Sounds like your body might be going closer to the average 14 dpo ovulation this month! :thumbup:

I think as far as Americans go, the stereotype is rude and obnoxious, which of course isn't always true, either, but in the area we live it, there seems to be a lot of old people, and a lot of them are so grumpy! The last two times I went shopping while my DD was at preschool, there were pretty much only old people at the stores, and they all just looked at me as if I was ruining their day by being there with my two boys! I seriously left the store feeling harassed. I'd take a store filled with crying babies and toddlers over glaring old people any day! :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Oh no :( how horrible! Sorry everyone was glaring Spiffy. I know what you mean that some elderly people can seem to totally lose patience with children being around. We had a school trip last week with 60 10/11-year-olds. At one point we had to take the bus and even though the kids were being well behaved several elderly people on the bus were very rude to us telling us it shouldn't be allowed. What? Kids shouldn't be allowed to ride the bus? Schools shouldn't be allowed to take their pupils out on trips to enrich their educational experience? Made me so cross!! They weren't even doing anything wrong!! Most were calmly sitting on the top deck and the others were standing in the aisle on the bottom deck like happens every single day at rush hour!! Ugh! 

So I just curiously checked an ovulation/due date calculator. If I am gearing up to ovulate and ovulate on Tuesday, then I'll have the same due date as when I was pregnant with Isla: 9th of August. If this is ovulation then I think I'll ovulate sooner though, as if my OPK is + tomorrow I think I'll ovulate Sunday or Monday. Still fun to think it's the same time as my lucky month with Isla and my body seems to be doing this at a normal time this cycle. Please please please ovulate body!!!


----------



## ruby83

Oh squirrel, I hope ovulation is right around the corner! Soy must be working! 

Funnily Spiffy, I have always found Americans to be super friendly when travelling! Must more so than some of the European countries I've visited! Sorry to hear you have experienced that when shopping. When we were on a flight once, Harry was being so good but was excited and laughing/ chatting away and a Middle aged man kept turning around and glaring at us! Harry was 10 months at the time so could easily have screamed and cried the whole trip! Makes you feel so uncomfortable! 

Painter is here again today and had to pull him up about a couple more things but luckily he seems like a nice guy and is taking it well!


----------



## ruby83

Had a horrible dream last night that I went into early labour. The doctors were able to stop it but I had to be in bed rest in the hospital until baby was born! I woke up so relieved it was just a dream but so scary! &#128513;&#128543;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I think it's funny how each culture thinks of the other. When I was in England, I had lunch with this guy, and I asked him if he could do an American accent. According to his accent, Americans are loud, nasally and obnoxious. :dohh:

Squirrel my birthday is August 9th, so it MUST be a good omen! :haha:

Ruby, I heard about a woman who was visiting another state with her husband and young daughter when she went into preterm labor at 28 weeks. Her case was so precarious that she had to be on hospital bed rest in the state they were visiting! So her husband and daughter had to go back home to their state so he didn't lose his job, and she was alone in the hospital hundreds of miles away. When I heard that, I thought, wow, that's got to be one of the worst scenarios!


----------



## ruby83

Oh geez Spiffy that would be horrible! Did she end up going full term? How hard for the husband too! Luckily I'm not travelling between now and March, just down the beach 2 hours away is the maximum


----------



## squirrel.

Super strong positive OPK :dance: :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ruby83

Yay!! That's great!! What CD are you?
Ps. Your profile is super cute too! When I'm next on my computer I'll have to change mine!!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks :)

CD15 now, so a week earlier than usual :dance: so so so happy about that! 

OPK test line still darker than the control line today, so this is a long powerful surge. Hopefully that will make me release a super healthy egg or two (to double my chances :haha: and of course to fulfil my secret twins wish). Still dtd a lot. Nick is around a lot at the moment, which is excellent for bding purposes. He's also in a great frame of mind with being back at the house, so right now, we're both feeling great and bding, even though it's scheduled, is still amazing. Even that alone is making me feel positive about this cycle. I've had good ewcm as well. I really hope this is it!! I think I'll ovulate tomorrow judging by today's OPKs and last cycle I ovulated two days after first +OPK.

Not temping is feeling good, but I may temp tomorrow just to pinpoint ovulation, as if I ovulate tomorrow like I think it will still be low, but if I did end up ovulating today it should be up a bit. We intend to dtd for the next several days, so we should be covered either way.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I'm not sure of she went full term or not, since it was DH's cousin that was telling me about her, and it was only a few weeks after it happened. I hope so, though!

Squirrel, yay for ovulation! :happydance: I'm so, so, so glad that you didn't have to wait as long and that things are feeling much more relaxed and positive this cycle. Praying that this is it for you! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

That's great you are ovulating a whole week earlier! Hopefully it will make the tww go quickly too!


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... yay for positive opk and a much earlier ovulation. Also, I'm loving the new profile pic!

Spiffy and Ruby... we had 2 boys names and 2 girls names picked out before we found out the gender. Now that we know we're having a boy, it has narrowed down our list quite a bit. That being said, we don't want to pick a name before we see his little face and see which one suits him more. Our top picks are Samuel and Felix.

Ruby... I look forward to seeing pics of this nursery with the painted stripes! We had discussed that if baby was a boy, we wanted to do a space-themed nursery. I even told DH that I would entertain the idea of him including a few star wars references. So you can imagine his excitement now that we know it's a boy. He's already trying to decide what colour light-sabers he should get for the room... his plan is to use them as night-lights. 

Ganton... any news on the ketone levels?


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy I really like both your names! And a space themed nursery sounds very cute!!

Unfortunately my painter had trouble with the wallpaper and has to come back for a third day!! Hoping both stripes and wall paper will be finished tomorrow! Tradies can be useless turning up when they are supposed to!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I forgot to say that I love your new profile picture, too. :flower:

Ruby, what a shame that your walls aren't done yet! Hopefully they finish it this time.

Chrissy, I like both your name choices! And the space themed nursery sounds awesome. My DH would love to add Star Wars to any room in our house if he could. :winkwink: We definitely need a picture when it's finished!

As for me, not too much is going on. Officially second tri today. Just super excited about my gender ultrasound tomorrow! :D


----------



## Ganton

Wow, I can't believe you get to find out the gender already, Spiffy. My DH has now said that he'd like to find out. DS1 is convinced he's getting a sister so it could be good to prepare him either way. Plus, we have so many boys clothes that it would be useful to sort those out before number 3 arrives and either sell some or get them ready in the nursery.

Squirrel, I'm pleased to hear that ovulation has come forward nicely this cycle. What days did you ovulate when you got pregnant with oscar and Isla? With this little one, I fell pregnant on the cycle that my ovulation moved forward to day 16, the same day that I ovulated with the other 2, so I'm convinced that my body just needed to get back to that point after breast feeding before I had any chance of getting pregnant.

No more news on the ketones. My next appointment is in 4 weeks so it won't be checked until then. After a week or so of my stomach being slightly off, I seem to be back to normal now, so I'm hoping the ketones were just a short term side effect of poor eating for a couple of days and maybe some sort of stomach upset, and that I can now enjoy the second trimester properly. I'm also hoping to start feeling movements really soon.

I can't wait to see pictures of everyone's nurseries.


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby: Hope the painter is done now and you have two shiny new rooms :) can't wait to see pictures.

Spiffy: SOOO excited to hear what you're having :dance: hope you have an amazing scan! 

Ganton: glad you're feeling better after feeling off. Maybe the movement is thing is because of an anterior placenta?

I ovulated in CD13 with Isla and Oscar was unplanned and on the pill, so I really wasn't checking things like that then. Wish I was as oblivious this time around!! I agree with you though, I wonder if simply the matter of ovulation coming forward to normal timing will be all it takes. I've read loose links between later ovulation and infertility, so maybe it's something to do with later ovulation affecting egg health? Hope this is our cycle. If it is I'll get my two years between Isla and the next one, which will mean two years between all of them. I really don't want a three year school year gap between the last two!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, congrats on being 1 dpo! Finally in the interesting half of the cycle! :winkwink: I'm hoping that you're earlier ovulation is a sign of your body being ready for a pregnancy. I ovulated at CD 15 with this baby. :flower:

Ganton, that's one of the reasons we're definitely finding out the gender, because DD is convinced it's a girl, and we want time to get her used to another brother if that's the case.

Oh, and can I just say how glad I was that you and you're family weren't still in Paris on Friday? :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, I can't wait to find out what you are having!!! So exciting! And yay for 2nd trimester! I hope it's better for you than it has been for me!

Ganton, so are you definitely finding out gender or still not sure? I think it's a nice half way surprise to find out. Plus I'm a control freak and need to have everything organized!

Squirrel, I don't know much about late ovulation but makes sense that the quality of the egg would be better earlier. Who knows, but I have everything crossed that this is your cycle!

Painter is upstairs hopefully finishing as we speak! He didn't rock up yesterday!! Grr! I'll post pic when it's done! It's 5.15pm here so I really hope he is able to finish rather than coming back another day! Our bed is in the middle of the bedroom and our furniture is squashed in the ensuite so I just want it back to normal considering it was supposed to be finished Saturday and it's now tues evening!!!


----------



## ruby83

Arghhhh seriously this painter is doing my head in! He has just left (6.45pm) and has to come back tomorrow to fix bubbles in wallpaper and he hasn't even finished the stripes yet!!! I work tomorrow so he is coming at 4.30pm- I really doubt he will get it all done! Geez I know wallpaper is hard but he is supposed to be a qualified painter/ decorator! Luckily he is a lovely guy because I'm loosing my patience!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, that's so frustrating! :growlmad: I hope he finishes today and you can finally enjoy your newly painted rooms.

I'm so excited for my ultrasound today! I just wish I didn't have to wait until 5:30pm! :dohh:


----------



## Ganton

Eek, so exciting Spiffy. I came on to check for an update then realised that if you're appointment was late in the day for you then you might bot know yet. I don't know how far behind is you are, so how long away is 5.30pm?

As for the news from Paris, I feel very fortunate to have had a lovely break and be back home by Friday. It's such sad and scary news.

Ruby, I hope you finally get your decorating project completed today. My DH thinks it'll be ok to start major structural work to our kitchen in January (just 3 months before due date) but I'm trying to convince him that these things always take longer than they should and I just don't want to risk the house being in chaos when this baby arrives. I'd rather live with a slightly odd kitchen layout for another couple of years.

Squirrel, I'm not sure about the placenta position. I was it must have been posterior with my other 2 so nothing was ever mentioned, and I therefore don't know when they normally check. If they check at the 20 week scan, then it's a possibility. I don't think I felt even DS2 until 17-18 weeks though so I'm hoping to feel something soon.


----------



## squirrel.

Oh Ruby how frustrating!! I hope he finishes today because it's getting ridiculous if he was meant to finish at the weekend. 

Spiffy I hope you have an amazing scan! I'll check first thing tomorrow to see your update.

Ganton: I think anterior is more likely than posterior, but I don't think anything is usually mentioned unless you ask or if it's low.

2dpo; ticking along nicely. We just had the table of my dreams delivered today. We're still awaiting chairs at the weekend (cream with rushed seats). Cannot cannot cannot wait!!!! I love my kitchen.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... that is a gorgeous table! It's so large! I wish I had that much room in my kitchen for a table like that. Maybe the next house... Yay for being 2dpo. Have you decided how long you will wait before testing this time around?

Spiffy... I'm eagerly waiting for your scan update. I hope it goes well! 

Ruby... That must be very frustrating! On the upside however, I'm sure it will look amazing once it is finished. 

Afm, I thought I would share my funny story of the day. I started the evolution unit with my year 11 kids today, and we were talking about how biologically and evolution-wise, our ultimate goal as a species is to survive long enough to reproduce and pass on our genes to the next generation. One of my kids, who is a real smart-ass, blurted out "Do you want your gold star now miss, or later?" It took a few seconds for the rest of the group to catch on, but when they did their faces were priceless.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I love the table! It will be nice to have so much space. :flower:

Chrissy, that's hilarious! :rofl: Doesn't it just warm your heart to know that you'll soon have you own little teenager making smart aleck remarks like that? :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy how funny :D Gotta love working with kids. My pupils crack me up daily, especially now I work with the 10/11-year-olds. They are too funny! I'd never work with anyone else, kids are so unpredictable and funny to work with, no day is ever the same. I was laughing so hard last week at something one of my pupils did that I couldn't continue teaching and had to sit down to recover. The class were in a similar state, so luckily I wasn't the only one :blush: and luckily my head teacher didn't come in on a learning walk as she often does, as I don't think she'd understand :haha:

Yeah the table is monstrous. It's 2.1m long and big enough to fit 4 chairs up one side. We tend to have people round a lot, so it seemed to make sense at the time when we ordered it :haha: it is big, but we do have a big kitchen now, so it doesn't seem too big if you know what I mean? We're hosting Christmas for both our immediate families, so that'll be 16 of us on Christmas day. It's nice to know we can fit 9/10 people on this table and then just need a small table on the end to house the rest.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I wish we could get a big table like that, but our kitchen doesn't have a dining area, so our table has to be in the middle of the kitchen, which sucks. We plan on moving in the next 3-4 years, so hopefully our next house with have enough room. Our little table right now expands to seat 8, but when you have it expanded, it's hard to move around it! I'll attach a picture of our kitchen so you can see what I'm talking about.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4193.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## squirrel.

I like your kitchen Spiffy. I see what you mean about not having much space around the table if its extended, but it feels like the heart of the room you know?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Boy #3 for us!


----------



## ruby83

Congrats Spiffy!! :happydance: Another boy for the group! How are you feeling? You were thinking girl weren't you? Any pics?? 

Chrissy, I love that story! I also enjoy working with kids! They can certainly make the days entertaining!

Squirrel: your table is gorgeous! Such a beautiful room! I also love a big table. When we finished renovating last year I splurged and brought a gigantic 2.8m french provincial style table and I adore it! We have a very open kitchen, dining, living so it fits the space well.


----------



## Chrissy05

Woohoo! Congrats on another boy Spiffy! Very exciting news! I hope your daughter won't be too disappointed that she's getting another brother.


----------



## Ganton

Spiffy, I know it's not what you were hoping for and it might take some time to get used to the idea, but congratulations on your little boy xx


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats on your beautiful little boy spiffy. I know you were leaning towards a girl, so I hope you're okay. Your sons will be so thrilled to have another little brother. I know you were worried about getting your daughter used to the idea of another brother and I hope that goes well!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm okay. Yes, I was a little disappointed when I saw that it was another boy (DH and I both saw it well before the tech told us), but I think it was better to find out so early, because with DS2 we had 24 weeks of thinking it was a girl, and that was harder when we found out. But this time I think we prepared ourselves better by staying neutral about the gender until we found out. I was worried that DH would be upset, but it turns out he was more worried about how I was going to feel. As for DD, we took her to the ultrasound with us, and when they said it was a boy, she said, "Oh! I thought it was a girl baby." And she seems to be okay, so that's good.

The problem is now, we don't have a name! DH was never really in love with the boy name we had before, so we back to square one. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Baby #4 14 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2









Baby #4 14 weeks (2).jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, he is gorgeous already! Names are hard enough let alone when you have 2 boys names already!


----------



## squirrel.

Lovely scan pictures Ruby :hugs:

I know your boy-name pain! We couldn't agree on a single one when we were pregnant with Isla. Oscar is the only one we've ever both really liked. Nick has agreed to let me have my favourite boy's name next time, but I still don't know what the price will be :haha: he is easily bribed. Our boy's name for next time is Felix (like minds Chrissy!), I've loved it for years!!

This is a pretty boy-heavy thread. I wonder if Chrissy will break the trend :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I think you're preggo this cycle. Just look at the name mix-ups in your post! Perhaps baby brain making an early appearance? :haha:

Yeah, I liked Finley for a boy, but DH just kind of cringes, so we need to find a new one. Sigh.

Anyway, here's how we announced the gender on Facebook. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

Haha, when I read your post, squirrel, I thought I was sure that Chrissy had already found out she was having a boy and even went back to check. Then I realised you probably meant me! Maybe Spiffy is on to something.

You're right about it being a boy heavy thread though. My hubby is very keen to find out now as well, so there's a good chance that I'll be able to update you all in just over 3 weeks. His reasons are to prepare DS1 for another brother or a sister, and to allow us to organise/sell the boys' old clothes as necessary, so my condition on finding out is that we don't tell anyone else. DS1 might blab, but he's already telling people he's having a sister so they probably wouldn't listen to him anyway. 

Ruby, do you mind me asking how you got on with your digestive issues? After thinking I was getting back to normal a couple of days a go, I've had an upset stomach again today. No vomiting and I'm still eating and drinking, but I can suddenly get stomach cramps and have to get to the toilet. It's not like a stomach bug where every intake of food or drink triggers a visit to the loo, it's just as if my digestive system is out of whack and I don't know how to settle it back down again.


----------



## squirrel.

Haha!! Totally big name mix ups! That's not preggo brain though sadly :haha: just two little kids and a busy job brain.

Has anyone here every experienced a toddler that is hysterical about going to sleep? Isla is 16 months and has been ill this past week. She used to sleep through the night, but now wakes up most nights and if she gets a chance to properly wake up (if you don't get to her quick enough) she will then become hysterical about going back to sleep. That's even if she's in bed next to me. She just wails and screams like a banshee if I put the cover over both of us and tell her it's time to sleep. She is so tired and just fighting sleep. She's been up the past hour and all I want to do is go to sleep, but she's lying in bed next to me laughing and kicking. Ugh!!


----------



## Chrissy05

Hahaha... it would be really funny if it were really preggo brain already! I know for a fact that a few days ago I mistakenly said something about Spiffy being 2dpo, instead of Squirrel. I corrected my post when I re-read it later, but it was definitely preggo brain in action 

Ganton, I look forward to your gender scan in a few weeks. It would be really weird, but also kind cool if all of us are having boys! :blue:

Squirrel... Felix is a great name! :happydance: In my case, one of the reasons I like it so much is that it is a fully bilingual name (French and English) which is important for us. 

Spiffy... I love the kids' expressions in your gender reveal pic. Very cute! Isn't it frustrating when your husband scowls at every name you suggest? We went on a road trip in August, and though I was only 8-9 weeks, we had fun coming up with ideas of names (I mean what else is there to do after you've been on the road for 5h?). He kept veto-ing every girl's name I suggested. It was ridiculous!

Tomorrow is my first appointment with my OB, seeing as up until now I've been followed by my family doctor. I have to admit that I'm a bit nervous about it. This OB comes highly recommended by women who work at the hospital (ie: my mother and her nurse friends), but I'm still a bit anxious about it. Hopefully I'll get to hear baby's HB again.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm sticking to my preggo brain assessment until proven otherwise. :haha: As for the sleep situation, I can't help too much. My DD went through a phase of that at about the same age, but it ended up just being one of those things where we had to ride it out until it was over. We'd go into her room, lay her down in her crib, give her blanket and leave, and then do it again if she was still crying 15-20 minutes later. I wish I remember how long it lasted. Sorry you're dealing with that. :(

Chrissy, good luck at your OB appointment! You should definitely hear the heartbeat (that's routine at all of my OB appointments). :flower:

Well, until further notice, the name DH and I have decided on right now is Owen. :)


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, I love your FB announcement! Your boys are so cute! I like Owen too!! 

Chrissy, good luck with your appointment. I'm sure the OB will scan you or use the Doppler, mine does every visit.

Ganton, which digestive issue, I've had so many!! Haha! My constipation stopped and then I got diarrhea for about 3 days- possibly clearing out my system, possible gastro... That has improved and I'm back to normal bowel motions for the time being anyway! Vomiting has also improved but that may be due to me changing my diet to very very light meals, soup, fruit, crackers, toast etc. still getting reflux but not to the point of vomiting. To be honest I'm a little scared to eat anything heavier because I hate vomiting so so much! I hope your system sorts itself out soon xx

Squirrel, Harry goes through stages of being difficult with sleep. 95% of time he goes off to sleep well but our issue can be him waking early hours of morning crying. Sometimes he does back to sleep but if he continues for a while I just get him and put him in our bed and he generally goes to sleep straight away. 2 nights ago he woke at 10pm crying so I put him in our bed and he stuffed around for 3 hours!!!! I was so cross but luckily that's a rare situation. I'm not good with lack of sleep so I know I should probably pat him to leave him in his own bed but I'm too lazy and would rather everyone have sleep! His waking at night started around 18 months- prior to that he slept 7-7 no wakes. It's so frustrating when they go through these stages but I think it's common! They realize there is fun to be had when you are awake!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I'm also having constipation now. :blush: The only difference lately is that I've been drinking a lot of orange juice, so I wonder if that's affecting things. Although I thought juice in general was supposed to do the opposite? :shrug:

Squirrel, I also forgot to say that white noise has helped us a lot with our kids. We have one in each of our boys' rooms, and it helps them not wake up as easily.


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy: I meant to say how much I loved your gender announcement too. Great fun!

Chrissy: Feeling the Felix love. I always knew it as Feliks in Holland where I grew up (pronounced Fay-licks rhyming near enough with way-licks). I loved it all the way back then, when it wasn't a name synonymous with cat food as it is here in the UK. There is Felix cat food there, but it just doesn't have the same connotations there as it's a much more popular name there than here. I left Holland at 18 knowing I wanted to call my sons Oskar and Feliks. I got the Oscar, now I just need the Felix (do you know, seeing those names written together makes me veer towards wanting another boy. Let's try it with the girls' names: Isla and Izzy.... okay, I do really think I'm going to need twin girl and boy, I want them both! Little Felix and Isabelle).

Ganton: Eek, excited for your gender announcement. Do you have a preference or do you not mind at all?

Isla did eventually get to sleep, but it was hard going for a while there. Spiffy we also use white noise (thanks for the suggestion though) and usually it works a treat, but at the moment she's just this screamy little banshee at bed time or when she wakes in the night. I know it's all "just a phase", but it is a very tiring one! Even during the day she's changing and becoming fussy, which she never ever was before. It's like she's a tantrumming 2-year-old already at this rate. Gone is my easy going happy baby and in her place I have a screamy demanding little madam :haha:

4dpo *yawn* is it time to test yet??? Nothing to report except unusually high amounts of cm for this stage of my cycle. Couldn't mean anything yet though as if I were pregnant then the egg wouldn't even have implanted yet, but my mind is pondering it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I usually get symptoms before implantation would have happened. There's actually a biological change that takes place when fertilization happens, a hormone called EPU (I think) gets released, and it tells your body not to attack the little embryo. So I figure, your body knows your pregnant, so it's not that far-fetched to think it might cause other subtle symptoms, too.

As for Isla, has she gotten her molars, yet? Asher's been acting so fussy lately, and I just noticed he got a molar in.


----------



## squirrel.

Yeah EPF made me get sick around this stage of my TWW when I was pregnant with Isla. I caught HFM from my son and had a horrible fever on 5dpo with her. Maybe it could give me extra cm, but I'm not going to pin anything on it meaning anything. Really need to protect myself from disappointment this cycle as I'm already putting more pressure on myself as this is such similar timing to my positive cycle with Isla (just a few days difference on a two-year delay). If I made it two years ago and don't this time and with AF due on the 29th, which was the day I got my first BFP with Isla... well, it'll make me feel bad is all I'm saying :haha: I'm trying to contain my hope and really think that I'm out this cycle. I'll be pretty bummed not to be pregnant by Christmas :( I never in a million years thought I wouldn't be pregnant this Christmas - 9 months after starting to try, I never thought in a million years it would take that long. It's going to break my pattern too.
Xmas 2011: Pregnant with Oscar.
Xmas 2012: Breastfeeding Oscar
Xmas 2013: Pregnant with Isla
Xmas 2014: Breastfeeding Isla
Xmas 2015: Empty
.... but, at least able to enjoy the champagne my father-in-law pours as though it's going out of fashion for the first time in five years, so there is a plus!


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, what s lovely Christmas present it will be for your family to be pregnant! I remember when I started planning to get pregnant with Harry I assumed it would happen pretty much straight away. I was so shocked when my GP told me a healthy couple can take 12 months! It's such a draining and consuming time so I really feel for you but I'm sure it'll happen soon and be well worth the wait xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Ruby :hugs:

Is anyone else Christmas crazy? I love Christmas traditions and am starting a Christmas Eve box this year. I'm happy it's distracting me this week from thinking about TCC. The box and sign+stars for it haven't arrived yet, but I'm getting to work on the contents. I'm putting in 4 of everything for my kids and my nephews (4 and 2). Can't wait to see my eldest nephew's face when he sees it all! I'm particularly excited about painting, decorating and putting lining in the box (that's what the fabric is for). Eek!!! I get a little craft crazy I will admit. I particularly like the little Santa cutlery holders that I'm using for crayons to colour in the Christmas table cloth. 

I am such a big kid!! 

We also do elf on the shelf and many other Christmassy things. What do you guys do?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 79.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ganton

Squirrel, my pregnancy/breast feeding pattern is exactly the same as yours, so I really hope you get to join me in adding:
Xmas 2015: pregnant with #3
Xmas 2016: breastfeeding #3

I was thinking today that if we find out we're having a girl, I wouldn't want to tell anyone else because it'd be nice to wait to announce that after birth, but if it's a boy then maybe I'd tell others sooner. That made me realise that maybe I do have a slight preference for a girl, or at least that I think others will be more excited about a girl. I absolutely love my boys to bits and I'd love another little boy, so I suppose a girl would be an exciting change. Right now, I'm just hoping that all is ok with this little one. I'm still not feeling movement (although I did feel one thud today that could have been a sharp kick) so I'm not getting that reassurance.

Spiffy, my DS2 is getting his top incisors through at the moment. His gums look really sore and he's been very clingy and grumpy over the last couple of weeks.

Ruby, is your decorating all done now? I'm hope you're happy with the final result.


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel I am Christmas crazy too and can't wait to decorate the house and put up the tree!! Unfortunately I'm not crafty like you but I love your ideas! 

Ganton, I think any combination of genders works well- 3 little boys would be adorable because they are all close in age and would be great friends. A little girl would be your little princess! I'm sure your bub is all good in your tum, probably just sleeping a lot of in a position where you are not feeling his movements.

Agh my decorating has been stagnant. He isn't coming back until tomorrow (Saturday) there was too much for him to do and I've been busy working so hopefully if he turns up on time he will get it all done. He has messed up a part of the wallpaper so unless he can fix it I'm going to make him re do it. I'm not being fussy- it is pretty bad in one part! Argh I hope it works out &#128513;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh yeah, EPF. I knew it was "Early Pregnancy something", but EPU stands for Early Pregnancy Unit. :haha:

I understand the pressure to be pregnant by Christmas, because it would just be an extra special part of the season. I wasn't pregnant last Christmas, and it was weird, because I was pregnant for the two Christmases before that. I love your Christmas Eve box! What a cute idea. We don't have too many fun traditions yet, but as our kids get a little older it will be fun to start some with them.

Ganton, I know what you mean. People were not that excited when we told them it was boy #3, whereas I think they would have been more excited if it was a girl, since it's been almost 4 years since we had our daughter. I think your idea sounds good, to tell people if it's another boy, that way they get their, "Oh too bad it wasn't a girl" thoughts out of their system, so that when he's born they're all just excited to meet him, instead of waiting to find out if it's a girl. If it is a girl, though, it will be a fun surprise for everyone at the birth. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I hope you are all enjoying your weekend! So the nursery wall is finished! I am very happy with it- thank goodness since it took so long! He also finished the wall paper today but I'll take a pic of that later because our bed is right in the middle of the room atm!

My husband is at the golf masters today so I have done some Christmas shopping- super organised I know! I want to put the tree up next weekend so like to have some pressies under there too! :haha:

I have decided for our families to buy a small gift and also give a donation to World Vision. You get a little card to say what the donation goes towards- things like a goat/ chickens/ pig/ cow for villages, child immunisations, children's toys, pencils and educational books for school children etc. you choose when you purchase it.
 



Attached Files:







striped wall.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, the wall looks great! So glad it's all done. :flower: Your Christmas gift idea sounds really sweet. 

I'm also trying to get as much Christmas shopping done now as I can. I already got my parents a gift (I made them a custom calendar for next year with pictures of the family on each month), and we got DD her gift (she wanted a dollhouse so we found one used for a great deal). I think we'll get DS1 a Little People farm, since he loves farm animals right now, and then I think we'll get DS2 one of those Pillow Pets, since he loves snuggling with pillows. I have no idea what to get for my brothers (I have three of them ages 17-26), and I also don't know what to do for my DH. What do you ladies get for your hubbies?

Squirrel, how's the TWW going?


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby that looks so amazing!! Well worth the wait. I love your thoughtful gift idea too.

Spiffy you sound really organised with your gifts. I've been focusing so much on my xmas eve box this month that I haven't even got a single gift yet! I want to get Oscar a balance bike and Isla one of those little tikes ride in cars for the garden seeing as she loves the one at nursery and we just about have the space in the garden for one now. I have ideas for all my family apart from Nick. He is the hardest person to get things for!! Just to get them! I'll have to wait for next month's pay check.

The TWW is ticking along slowly and boringly. 6dpo today and still nothing going on except this increased cm thing. TMI I had to change my underwear today as there was so much and I haven't had to do that since I was in third tri with Isla. Hoping it's a good sign, but also trying so hard to keep grounded. Two cycles ago I was convinced I was pregnant. Last cycle I kept my hopes down till the last five days or so. This time I have to just keep a lid on it till AF comes. There feels like too much pressure this cycle to replicate my Novemebr BFP cycle in 2013.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I always dry up after O except for when I'm pregnant, and then I get more than usual, so I think it's a great sign! And it makes sense, too, because if your body is pregnant, it makes sense that it would create more cm to keep things flushed out, and also to start building the mucous plug. But...I understand you don't want to get too optimistic and then be crushed, so I'll try to keep my enthusiasm under control this cycle. :winkwink:


----------



## ruby83

Thanks ladies, I'm really happy with it! Now to decorating and organizing clothes etc! I love that I can have the nursery set up this time!

Squirrel, it sounds like a good sign but I'll also refrain from getting too excited too early for your sake! I'll just keep my fingers and toes crossed for you &#128077;

Christmas pressies are hard! My husband and father in law are building Harry a cubby with slide off it which will be from Santa and I have got him a little kitchen and BBQ for the front porch. Not sure about my husband yet. We don't usually buy big things unless there is something we need/ want. So I'll probably just getting something small that Harry can choose.

Spiffy guys are hard to buy for! 3 brothers would be tough! You guys need to do a secret Santa so you only buy for 1 person and you can get them something bigger. &#128516;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I tried to do the gift exchange with my brothers last year, but one of my brothers forgot, and ended up getting everyone a gift, and then one of my brothers is in the military, so whoever gets him has to pay for packaging and shipping on top of their gift. But maybe it'll work better this year if we try again. We do the exchange with DH's siblings, and it works fine with them. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Even though we have a small family I still think the secret Santa idea is the way to go. Unfortunately it hasn't worked when we tried before- people still brought for everyone and then we felt bad!! 

We went to shopping centre today because there was a sale at the toy shop and I wanted to buy Harry a bike that an adult can also push from behind. Argh big mistake! The centre was crazy busy already!! Last time we go on a weekend, I'll stick with my early morning mid week shopping from now on I think!! Seems like everyone is starting their Christmas shopping early!


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby have you tried doing your Xmas shopping online? I intend to do all of mine online this year. I will head into town and do some shopping too, but in truth I'm a bit nervous after my mum made me think that it might not be 100% safe with what happened in Paris. You can't help but wonder if Christmas would be a bit of a target for these extremists and London is on their list I'm sure. I hate that I feel this way and I've never felt nervous before, but I do feel a bit wary about going into town. One of my brothers lives in Brussels, so yesterday's headlines shook me up a bit and made me more nervous. 

7dpo this morning and my husband gave me a lie in this morning :dance: which is good, because I have come down with my daughter's awful cold and feel rubbish! My whole chest is right and congested and when I cough it sounds horrible and hurts a lot. My ears are sore too and my throat. She's had this cold a week now and my little boy caught it within a few days. Why has it taken me a week? She lay in bed coughing into my face a week ago and I didn't catch it till now? The crazy part of me is wondering whether it's because EPF has lowered my immune system, but it's most likely just got an incubation period of a week.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, it's possible your immunes system is down if you're pregnant, because I got UTI's in my first two pregnancies within days of conceiving, and then got colds with my third and forth pregnancies during the TWW, so I believe it! Sorry you feel rubbish, though. :( I hope you and your kids get over it quickly. :hugs:

Also, I think it's perfectly normal to feel wary after the Paris attacks, especially as London would be higher on their target list than smaller towns. I'm thankful that we live in a pretty low-profile part of the US, because I doubt ISIS is going to go after Salt Lake City, UT. :winkwink:

Ruby, I second the online shopping. Amazon will be my friend this Christmas season. :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Spiffy. I'm glad I'm not being over dramatic and it is something to be a bit worried about.

So continuing to feel so awful and horrible. Feeling tired and dizzy as well as headachey and all my symptoms from earlier. I also feel a fever coming on. My poor baby girl and little boy that they were having to deal with this! Now I know why they've been miserable for a while now.

I also got some more weird cm today. TMI. I had quite a lot of that weird yellow jelly like snot-looking cm earlier. I've had it before around 3dpo and close to AF, but never at this stage of my TWW and also not in the quantities I had earlier. It looked a lot like the cm I got when I was in the last few weeks of pregnancy with both of mine and chunks of plug were coming away. Very similar in fact! I know cm is unreliable, so I don't think it means anything, it's just another weirdity of this cycle.


----------



## ruby83

Yep I am also a fan of online shopping but I do Ike to go to the shops (when it's not toobusy) because it makes me feel festive with all the beautiful decorations up. I don't have too much more to buy thank goodness!

Squirrel, I hear you about your worries? Last year around Christmas it came out that ISIS was going to shoot an innocent person on the street in Melbourne (where I live) so there were so many police out. It's so scary and sad our world has come to this. I hope world peace is not too far away. 

Spiffy, is it snowing in Utah? I saw a piece on Utah on TV the other night and there was snow in the highlands- looked gorgeous! Looked like I picture Christmas should look like! Here is Australia it is normally quite hot. I love it though!

Squirrel, when are you going to test? I think you should hold on as long as you can this time &#128540;


----------



## squirrel.

How scary Ruby, that would have worried me and dampened being in town enjoying the festivities, but I guess that's their aim, to sow as much fear as they possibly can and terrify us in our every day lives. I wish I were and could resist my fears and just get on with life and not let them achieve their aim, but since having children, I am so scared of something happening to them or taking me from them leaving them without their mother to look after them as they grow. I do wish I were braver.

I'm going to try and hold off testing for as long as possible. Thursday 11dpo is my minimum, but I would be far happier if I could hold out till 13dpo on Saturday. Knowing me I'll not make it much further than 11dpo.


----------



## Ganton

I don't think you're being over-dramatic Squirrel. I love to hear that so many people say they're not going to let such attacks scare them in their everyday lives, but I'm not that brave either. I'm going to avoid the Trafford Centre (a large indoor shopping centre near Manchester, for those who don't know) as that's often been thought of as a potential target for some sort of attack near us.

I also find it hard to imagine getting excited about potential future holiday. I start to question whether I want to fly, if I want to go to a major city or other crowded place etc etc. However, my very local town, which was probably previously pretty unknown, was bombed by the IRA over 20 years a go, so anywhere could be a target really. It's so scary.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, that yellow snot-like cm is totally a pregnancy symptom! It's the mucous plug starting to form. I can't wait until you test next week. :flower:

I hope ISIS doesn't do anything around Christmas this year. It's supposed to be a happy season, and that would be terrible if there were a tragedy that time of year. :(


----------



## ruby83

I totally hear you Squirrel! Since becoming a mum I am much more of a worry wart! I think it is natural! 
Good on you trying to hold out. I think you will feel better if you can so you are more confident in your result. When I tested too early, I would get disappointed but then think "maybe its just too early" and not really believe the result anyway, and my life would be consumed with googling when people got their BFP! We know from Chrissy's experience a late BFP and healthy pregnancy can easily happen!

We have just got back from swimming lessons and Harry is in bed and I am watching the morning news. Geez, what is happening in Brussels is scary! To have the city in lock down for a 3rd day, army officers and police all over the street with massive guns must be terrifying. Just heard that they have told people in certain areas to stay in their apartments and away from windows. I hope this means they know where the terrorists are and are closing in- it is all so scary!

My fear here in Australia is that a less expected target will be hit- like a school, restaurant, on the street etc. That would be "easier" but have a huge impact.

Ganton, I agree with you. I am also glad that I haven't got any travel plans- apart from a local beach trip.

On a more festive note, what is everyone doing for Christmas? Anyone hosting? Christmas was at our place last year, which I loved but it's a lot of work! This year we are having Christmas Eve with my husband's family (he is portugese so his family celebrates Christmas Eve), the Christmas Day we are heading to my sister's. She lives about 1.5 hours away in a small country town. :thumbup:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It's interesting, the Paris attack was all over the news here, but I haven't heard much about the Brussels lockdown. I hope it stays that way, though, because that means no deaths.

As for Christmas plans, we'll probably go over to my in-law's house on Christmas Eve, then come home and put our kids to bed, and then my family will probably come over to our house and watch It's a Wonderful Life. Then on Christmas, we'll have our little morning together, and then go over to the in-law's for a Christmas breakfast, then come home so our kids can nap, then go over to my family's house for Christmas dinner. So a lot of running around, but heaven forbid we see DH's family and not mine, or vice versa. :dohh:


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby and spiffy your Christmases sound lovely (and busy spiffy!!). We're having everyone round here. My family all live in a different country to each other. My dad is in France, my eldest brother in Holland, my other older brother in Brussels and my mum in Qatar. My dad and stepmum are coming this weekend for a mini-Christmas. Then everyone else is coming to stay for five days around Christmas. There will be 11 of us in the house! Good thing we have a pretty big house. We'll all go to my husband's parents' place on the 23rd for dinner then spend Xmas eve here and on Christmas Day my husband's parents, grandmother and brother and his wife are coming over too. There will be 16 of us on Christmas Day. I love Christmas and am excited about hosting, but I'm really glad I have my mum here to be a huuuuuuge help! I couldn't do it alone!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, sounds like you'll be busy! Good thing you have your nice new table to gather around. :winkwink: That's crazy that your family members are all in different countries! Of course, I have family in the US that are farther away than yours are, even though yours are in another country. :haha: My brother is the farthest away right now, in South Carolina, but he's hopefully going to have leave from the military to come home for Christmas, which will be great, because he hasn't had a Christmas at home in at least 6 years.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, our Christmas' are usually busy too but have tried to cut down a little since Harry was born. At least you get to have s rest at home in between! &#128077;&#127995;
Will be lovely if your brother gets home for Christmas! Xx

Squirrel, I had 12 for Christmas lunch last year! Not staying over though thank goodness! My mum and mother in law helped a lot. Plus we had turkey so once that's in there is not a lot you can do except prepare the veggies and sides! I loved having it at home and not having to travel anywhere for once! Plus our house was newly renovated too which is nice! You'll love using your beautiful kitchen &#128516;

Geez am I the only one thinking this year has flown! Even this thread was started in May!! &#128563;


----------



## Chrissy05

Wow! All of your Christmas plans sound busy! I love having lots of people over, but this year we shall be the ones travelling. 

Both my family and DH's family lives within a 45minute drive from us, except for my sister who is 5h away, so I consider myself pretty lucky. Since my sister lives the furthest, she alternates years that she comes to celebrate with us, and this year is not one of those years. Because of that, we will be celebrating Christmas Eve with DH's family (dinner + réveillons/midnight feast + gifts) and Christmas day with mine (brunch + gifts + afternoon games + dinner). 

Our wedding anniversary falls a few days after Christmas, so I'm still debating if we should go away for a few days... a last hurrah before baby arrives so to speak. 

On a totally unrelated topic. In your previous pregnancies, how close to your due date did you ladies continue working? I know that maternity leave lengths and regulations vary according to country, but I'm starting to think ahead and wondering what I want to do. The school where I teach has a semester schedule, so I will be starting over with new classes and groups the first week of February (I'll be 32 weeks then). I'm just wondering how far into the new semester I want to continue teaching. I'm a department head which means that it's even more stressful that just dealing with 30 teenagers at a time, so I don't know how long I will have the energy to keep up. What has your past experience been like?


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy I worked as close as possible with my daughter. With Oscar I'd already given up my job to go travelling when we found out we were pregnant with him, so we still went travelling but came back when I was 7 months and I obviously didn't go back to work till he was then 5 months. With Isla though, I wanted to maximise my maternity leave. She was due the beginning of August and my term finished the last week of July, so I would have been working till around 38 weeks had she not come a month early. I wouldn't go on maternity leave too early unless you have a medical need as I know plenty of women who found themselves bored with too much time to wile away and wait for their babies to show and then regretted not taking that time with their babies once they arrived. I think 38 weeks is the norm here just from people I speak to and what their plans are.


----------



## Ganton

We're having a fairly quiet Christmas this year. We'll be visited my SIL, BIL and nephews in the morning, then over to my parents for dinner and presents. We've moved our table into our kitchen and can only fit 5 around at a squeeze so can't host. We've put our kitchen expansion plans off for 2-3 years but I love the idea of having lots of family over to our house once we have the space to seat everyone. Squirrel, it's sounds like your newly renovated kitchen will be perfect for your Christmas plans. 

Chrissy, I finished between 35 and 36 weeks in both my pregnancies. We get up to one year mat leave here and I took about 10-11 months each time. My job is desk based and I think I'd have found it really hard if I was on my feet all day, but I found that I needed to take regular breaks to walk around and loosen off otherwise I was just really sore at the end of the day. With DS2, I started to struggle around 30 weeks but luckily that fell at Christmas and the 10 days off helped to give me a boost to get through the next 5 weeks. I'd love go finish at about 32 weeks this time but I also want to maximise my time off with the new baby so will probably work to 35 weeks again.


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy, we used to do the midnight presents and feast with my in laws on Christmas Eve too. I hated it! It would be such a struggle to stay awake, then eating a feast at 12.30am! We would then have to get up around 8am to have breakfast with my husband's grandparents then usually get in the car to travel. Was so exhausting! When I was pregnant with Harry we said no to the midnight thing and just go there for dinner which I much prefer! I like my sleep!

Ganton, quiet Christmas is good! Sometimes I wish we could get away and save all the obligatory things but I know that is selfish of me. I am lucky to have family to celebrate with- even if my side of the family is crazy!! Hahaha

In terms of maternity leave, I am not much help as I am a contractor so don't get mat leave unfortunately! When I was pregnant with Harry I worked up until 15th December (He was due 6th March but ended up being born 31st Jan)- mainly because it tied in with our term break (our school year is from Feb-Dec). This year I will be doing pretty much the same, finishing on the 10th December (due 31st March). Most people I know try to work as close to their due date as possible, especially if you don't have to travel too far and have a light job (the standard here is 12 months leave). That being said, I wasn't in good shape from 33 weeks onwards and would not have been able to work. However that may also be because Harry came early and I was in hospital from just before 34 weeks. I think it depends on how well you feel. xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, don't you get a year maternity leave in Canada? (Which, by the way is awesome, since 6 weeks is the standard here in the US). If that's the case, you won't need to worry quite as much about how early you stop working in terms of it taking away from your maternity leave. I was teaching when I was pregnant with DD, and we were on a year round schedule, so I stopped working at 36 weeks when we went off track, which was good, because we had just moved and it gave me 2.5 weeks to get things settled before she was born. Of course, if I were working now, I'd stop around 32 weeks just because I'm likely to go into preterm labor.

I've never heard of the whole midnight feast thing on Christmas. That would be hard with little kids, especially if they get up early the next morning!


----------



## ruby83

Oh my goodness Spiffy you have no idea! So we would eat a roast around 7 30pm, all wait around until midnight to open presents (falling asleep in the meantime), once EVERYONE has opened their presents, a seafood feast is brought out, followed by dessert!!! When we did this, we wouldn't get home until 3am! Then have to be up for breakfast around 8am! It was not fun even when I didn't have a child! We stopped that when I was pregnant and won't be doing it again. My mother in law is disappointed because it is their tradition, but I would see the poor kids being woken up at 12am half asleep to open presents and crying because they were tired. :dohh: I won't be doing this. So instead, we know have a small family roast with my in laws on Christmas Eve and then Harry can open their present for him after dinner then bed. :thumbup:


----------



## squirrel.

I'm at work so can't do a proper reply. Just to say I caved today and got a BFN on an FRER :( whatever little hope I'd stated feeling just evaporated. Will test again tomorrow (I won't be able to stop myself I don't think :haha:)


----------



## squirrel.

I did just manage to tweak a little line out of a picture I took of the FRER, but it's most likely nothing and I bet it's just my line eye again!


Edit: it compressed the picture so much I can't see t on this one, but I can on the original I tweaked
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, you are only around 10dpo aren't you? That is very early to get a bfp even with frer for most people! Don't let that get you down! Try hold out until Sunday if you can xxxx


----------



## ruby83

squirrel. said:


> I'm at work so can't do a proper reply. Just to say I caved today and got a BFN on an FRER :( whatever little hope I'd stated feeling just evaporated. Will test again tomorrow (I won't be able to stop myself I don't think :haha:)

I feel like I need to say "Step away from the FRER!" Don't waste them, try hold out and save any unnecessary disappointed! You'll get a clearer result on the weekend! You can do it!


----------



## squirrel.

Maybe this one is better?


Edit: Nope, I guess not :haha: I swear (I'm not going mad!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## squirrel.

My final try to get this to show on here what it's showing on my screen. Or the simple answer is I have just gone insane. They sent me home from work again for being ill and so now I'm lying in bed feeling weak and foggy, but overobsessing over TTC.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-11-25 at 13.23.26.png
File size: 188.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## squirrel.

Haha Ruby, I just saw your comment :haha: You are so right, but you are talking to a TTC obsessed self-confessed loon!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I definitely see it on the last picture! (The other ones were too dark). Don't feel bad for caving. I did it EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. :haha: It's just too hard to resist! :dohh: But if you're going to test early, you just have to take any BFNs with a grain of salt and not lose hope. Although I totally see it in that picture. :thumbup:


----------



## squirrel.

Phew, I thought I was starting to go nuts. Stare at BFNs long enough and I swear you start to make up lines!! Going to test in the morning with My last FRER. Just did a cheapie and negative, though it's the same brand that went positive the day after the FRER when I had my chemical, so I'm not too bothered by a BFN on it today. I so hope this is it.


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww Squirrel, don't feel bad for caving. It's weird how we get an odd compulsion to pee on a stick, and how as much as we convince ourselves that we will wait, we still end up doing it. How many dpo are you? 10? Stay strong!

Thanks ladies for the comments on when you stopped working during previous pregnancies. The topic has been quite a debate in our household. DH would like me to stop working at the end of this term, so when I'm 32 weeks, whereas I would want to try and work until around 36-37 weeks (until early March). I guess I'm concerned that I would be bored out of my mind if I stopped working too soon, but we just aren't agreeing atm. Our consensus is that we will re-evaluate the situation after Christmas break. After I've been home for 2 weeks at that time, I'll get to see if I find going back to school in January to be too difficult, or something I can handle. There's also the issue of finding a good sub for my classes... which can be easier if I have pre-determined a departure date (ex: end of term) vs having to leave for medical reasons if complications arise. I guess I'll just have to wait and see. 

In response to Spiffy's question, I do indeed get maternity leave in Canada. We can get up to a year of paid leave, though at a fraction of my normal salary (about 25-30% of my salary), but my teaching position is guaranteed when I go back. I've already pretty much decided that I will take a bit less than the full year and go back for the beginning of the 2nd term in 2017... Mini-C (our nickname for the baby) will be 10 months then, assuming he arrives around his due-date. I just figure it will be easier going back at the beginning of a term, instead of taking over a class that a sub has taught for 2 months. 

And Ruby... midnight feast can indeed be hell. When I was growing up, it involved going to midnight mass and only AFTER could you eat and open gifts. Half the time I would fall asleep in the car on the way to mass, again during mass, and then again on the way home. Thankfully those days are behind me now. I have no clue how late I'll survive this year, especially since I've been going to bed around 10 most nights, and the latest I've survived in the past few months is half past 12... so we'll see. I may just play the pregnancy card and eclipse to an empty bedroom and have a nap until it's time to go. I don't think it would be feasible to do with super young children, unless it was held in their house. I totally agree with your skipping it now that you have kids.


----------



## squirrel.

So a BFN again this morning. Pretty sure now this isn't the cycle for me again.


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel!!! Don't get down its still early! Hang in there and don't buy another test until the weekend!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, don't get discouraged just yet! I didn't tell you last month, but I actually had a dream that you got AF, but last night I had a dream that you were pregnant and it was another boy! That's got to be a good sign, right? :hugs:

Chrissy, I think your maternity leave plans sound good. I agree that it would be easier to start the new school year, rather than take over from a substitute, because then the kids are already used to a different routine than the one you might want.

So it's Thanksgiving here in the US, so our family will be going over to my dad's wife's brother's house for dinner (that's a mouthful :haha:). It will be weird, because I still don't know my step-mom's family all that well, but my grandma and aunt are in a town and will be there, too, so that will be fun. :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks guys. Spiffy, haha! I'll take it :) the strange thing is, I've felt pretty pregnant today. Loads and loads of milky cm again, way more than normal. My breasts feel aches like pregnant achey not like AF achey. I've also been feeling a bit nauseous and I am sooooo bloated!!! So bloated! I look like I'm 20 weeks :) ha! I'm sure these are just AF signs, but it just feels different this time around. Oh and my sense of smell is quite enhanced despite being all congested with my cold.

Edit to add: I also could have ovulated the next day instead of CD15 like my chart says. I ovulated two days after first +OPK last cycle and my temps were really unreliable as I'd been up all night when I took it on CD16. I had put them in to see what would happen to my chart, but I took them out again now. So I could be 10dpo.


----------



## ruby83

Happy Thanksgiving Spiffy! I hope you have a lovely evening and eat lots of pumpkin pie (that's right isn't it??). xxx

Spiffy, I have a craft question for you. I went to the store today to buy felt for the Christmas tree like you made. The problem was the felt sheets would not stick on the felt material! Did you use just normal acrylic felt? I am disappointed because Harry would love a tree like yours!

Squirrel, I am staying positive for you! if you are 10dpo, it is early early early! Your symptoms are good, but I know symptom spotting can make us crazy when ttc! Stay positive! Did you end up making another appointment to see you GP? I remember you missed your first appointment because of the move. xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, any news? I came on this morning hoping to see an update! Your symptoms sound great!

Thanks, Ruby, and yes, you got it right, except I've never been a fan of pumpkin pie myself, so I went for the banana pie. :flower: Thanksgiving was fun, but honestly, I think I had more fun putting up our Christmas decorations this morning. :winkwink:


----------



## squirrel.

BFNs I'm afraid. I do feel pregnant, but I guess it's my mind just desperately hoping and making me think things that aren't real. I used two FRERs, but because I was impatient, I didn't have a very long hold before either. Only 30mins with one and 1.5 hours with the other. By12dpo that shouldn't have mattered though. If I were pregnant I'd have got a line by now. Pretty sad. My next period is due on Cjristmas or just after. That is gong to suck!!


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww... that sucks Squirrel :(

I do have a question though. Why do you assume that if you haven't gotten a line yet at 12dpo, that you are automatically out? Is it because you got early bfp with both of your previous kids? Is there some kind of rule of thumb that says that some women always implant early vs late? I don't know the answer on that, so it really is just a question I'm wondering about... especially since I got a rather late bfp for this pregnancy.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm sorry you got BFNs today, but if you ovulated 2 days after your + OPK (which is typical for you), you're only 11 dpo, which is the earliest you've ever gotten BFPs, and in that case a 1.5 hour hold is definitely not long enough for a reliable result. So I'm staying Team Positive for now! :winkwink:

Chrissy, I think most women assume they'll get a BFP by the day they got previous BFPs. I'm definitely guilty of that, since I got BFPs at 7 dpo, I would always feel out if I got a BFN at 8 dpo. However, I totally didn't have the barest hint of a line until 10 dpo with this pregnancy, and even then, no one but me believed it was a true BFP. So every pregnancy really is different. :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy you're right, it's just that I've reliably got a BFP by 11dpo in all four of my pregnancies, though with Isla it was actually 10dpo (though only by a few hours and super faint on a cheapie). I know it's still a few days till my period, but late BFPs are pretty rare and most women would get a BFP at 12dpo on a reliable brand. 

Chrissy, thanks for staying team positive :flower: I wish I could, but I'm just so over TTC right now!! You're right, if I were 11dpo then 1.5 hour hold is not enough for a line, but I just don't know what to think. I'm going to only use cheapies till AF comes. If AF is late and nothing is showing on cheapies I'll get a proper test. I am getting quite a few weird ovary pains tonight and a burning feeling in my breasts. Interestingly, I looked back through this thread and had similar symptoms the day I got my BFP with my chemical. I don't think I had this last cycle... 

Must not torture self with symptom spotting!!!!

We have had a lovely evening with champagne and a roast dinner and I am now off to bed to pretend TTC doesn't exist!


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, I understand you feeling out. My BFP with Harry was a super clear line at 12dpo without holding for long at all. This pregnancy I got a bfn at 12dpo if you recall and felt completely out. Didn't test again until 14dpo and got a super clear BFP. So every pregnancy is different but I understand how you are feeling! Big hugs xxx

Spiffy, not sure if you missed my post earlier but could you please let me know what you used for your kids Christmas tree. I really want to make one but the acrylic felt I found would not stick on like it's supposed it. Is your like a felt material (soft) or more coarse? Thanks lovely xx


----------



## ruby83

Things are getting festive at our place! Tree is up, majority of presents have been purchased and wrapped. Now to try and figure out how to keep my little monkey from touching the tree.... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







harry xmas.jpg
File size: 57.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, sorry! I saw your post but totally forgot to respond! :dohh: I'm not sure what the felt I got was called, but its a little coarse, I guess. It was the only felt that they had at the store. I didn't realize they had more than one type of felt! :shrug:

Love your tree! Ours is up as well, but we don't have all our presents under it yet. :flower:

Squirrel, the burning breast feeling is something I totally had in my TWW this time around. :thumbup:


----------



## ruby83

Mmm I'll have to try see what else I can get at another store. I really want to make it. Yours looked great!


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby lovely tree :) and your little boy is so cute! 

No period yet today, so maybe I did ovulate the next day then? Or my luteal phase is still getting longer. If it doesn't come tomorrow I'll go and get a proper test instead of using cheapies.


----------



## ruby83

Good luck squirrel! You are not out until AF shows! Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I saw you updated your FF chart. Sorry about AF. :( I was so hopeful for you this month. Maybe you'll get a lovely Christmas BFP next month. That would be the best gift ever. :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear that Squirrel! Big hugs xxxx


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. I was sure I responded yesterday, I must have disappeared off and never sent the message :haha:

I feel fine actually, not too sad at all. I think I'm getting used to this BFN business. On to cycle 7 (cycle number 4 since my chemical). I'm feeling relatively hopeful this cycle because I'm going to try the brand of soy tablets I used when I conceived Isla. Hopefully they'll make a difference and help me ovulate early again. Back then I ovulated CD13. If I ovulated CD13 this time, AF would be due Christmas Day. I would have to hold out testing till Christmas Day and really hope hope hope for a BFP, because that would be amazing!!


----------



## ruby83

That's great to hear you are not letting it get you down. TTC is such an emotional roller coaster! A BFP for Christmas would be wonderful! Good news about this cycle is it will no doubt fly! December is such a busy month! &#127876;&#127873;
Your cycles have really improved since you started this thread! Your body is obviously getting


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm glad to hear you're doing okay. Like Ruby said, December will fly by so fast with all the Christmas shopping and get-togethers and everything. Plus, like you said, a Christmas BFP would be amazing! :flower:

So today I have my appointment with the homecare people who are going to teach my DH how to give me the P17 injections, which means I should get the first one today. I'm really hoping I'm one of the people who doesn't get any side-affects from it other than bruising at the injection site (sounds like no one escapes that one).


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy - Is that for being rhesus negative?

So I just got a phone call from my brother. Like I predicted, my sister-in-law is pregnant. With twins. On the day my period starts. Does karma hate me? I don't know how to feel right now. On the one hand I am so delighted for my brother and his wife. But on the other hand I am really struggling not to cry right now. 8 months of trying and I get my period the day I find out my brother is having twins. They started trying three months ago. Agh!!!! I am going crazy!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

No, it's to help prevent preterm labor. It's supposed to calm my uterus down a little. We'll see if it helps!

Squirrel, I'm so sorry. :nope: My SIL gets pregnant the first try every time, and it's hard not to be jealous sometimes. But especially in your case, because they're having twins, which is your dream! :(


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, that's tough! Don't feel bad about having mixed feelings, it's only natural. Just try keep busy xxxx

Spiffy, how does DH feel about giving you the injections? Not sure how well mine would manage haha! Hopefully they work! I wish my doctors had some idea why Harry came early so they could do something to help it not happening again. X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, he's not looking forward to it, but right now he's treating it as just something he has to do. We'll see how he really feels once he has the giant syringe in his hand. :winkwink:

I'm trying to remember what you've said about Harry's birth. I know you were in the hospital for a couple weeks before he was born. Was it because you were dilating, or contracting, or both?


----------



## ruby83

Oh your poor hubby Spiffy! Not sure I could inject someone! What a trooper :thumbup:

With Harry I started getting terrible back pain at 33 weeks (my whole pregnancy was uneventful before then), shortly after I bleed a bit, went to the OB and she examined me and said I was starting to dilate, stayed overnight and then they sent me home for bed rest. I was home for 1.5 days and I passed the mucous plug, went back in and I was I think 3-4cm dilated. It was then they said my back pain was likely contractions and they would keep me in hospital until bub was born. I had steriod injections to help develop Harry's lungs and met with the Paed. who explained Harry would be fine but likely to have to stay in Special Care Unit as he may have issues with temp regulation and feeding. 

No one has been able to tell me why I went into labour early, they just don't know. We were renovating at the time which was stressful and I was probably doing more than I should packing up the house etc. So I think maybe that had something to do with it...:shrug:


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww Squirrel :hugs:

AF arriving is already discouraging enough, but finding out that your brother and his wife are expecting, and twins no less, is particularly frustrating. I'm sorry you are having to deal with both of these at the same time. I think that having mixed emotions about this news is totally normal and to be expected... and you seem to be taking it fairly well. 

I on the other hand, did not have your poise when placed in a similar situation. Last spring, a good friend of mine announced that his fiancée was pregnant, and I nearly had a hissy fit upon hearing the news. They hadn't even been trying (it was a faulty condom accident) and they'd expected her to have trouble conceiving due to her PCOS... yet here she was pregnant, whereas I'd been trying for over 6 months by then and there were no reasons to explain our difficulties conceiving. I found out the news on the very day that AF arrived, and AF had been 3 days late by then so my hopes had gone up. Put it this way, I congratulated my friend, and promptly left the room and had a good cry in my classroom (friend is also a colleague, so I was at work at the time). To make matters worse, I was leaving that very afternoon for my sister's out-of-town wedding shower and my mother was meeting me at school... she told one of the secretaries at school that we were going to a shower, so when I met up with her, I was bombarded by comments and congratulations... they had assumed that I was pregnant and this was my baby shower. I cried again. 

Hormones can make us act pretty crazy, and the hormones and emotions we go through while TTCing can be particularly intense. :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, he was such a trooper. He looked so uncomfortable right before putting the needle in, though. I thought it would be in my thigh, but it actually goes in my hip, which was weird. Other than soreness at the injection site, I've had no side-effects so far, so that's good. :flower:

I wonder if you'd have recognized that you were having contractions sooner if they hadn't been in your back? Well, hopefully it was a weird one-off sort of thing, and you won't have any labor signs until 37+ weeks this time. Will they check your cervix earlier this time to make sure you aren't dilating?

Chrissy, what a horrible day that must have been! To be congratulated for a pregnancy when you'd just gotten AF must have been horrible on top of everything else! :nope:

Squirrel, I hope you're doing okay, hun. :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. I'm getting by. Have this numb 'it's not fair' feeling. I know I'm almost certainly going to get pregnant again, but it's just this whole twins thing I'm finding hard to cope with. I cannot express enough how much I Have always always always wanted twins. I think about it all the time. And yeah, fair enough, it was always a slim chance and I was fine with that, knowing that I'd never have twins but now my brother is having them and I'll always be reminded of what I've always desperately wanted... Well I don't know how to cope with that. I'm sure being not pregnant when I've been trying so long is heightening these emotions and of course I just want a healthy pregnancy, but I just can't stop thinking about how jealous I am going to be for the rest of my life. This is crazy talk. I know it is. I wish I didn't feel this way.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, you're not crazy. I was jealous when my SIL found out she was having her second girl, and to be honest, I still feel jealous sometimes when I see those two little girls together, when I've so desperately wanted my DD to have a sister. If we never have another girl, I think I'll always have those feelings to some extent, though I'm sure time will make things better. Those feelings are just sharper right now since we found out we're having another boy, just like those feelings are sharper for you right now, since you just got AF. :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy, that sounds horrible! You poor thing! xxx

Squirrel, maybe you will become pregnant with twins and you won't feel like that! Big hugs to you though, you have mentioned a few times how much you would like twins so I can imagine how tough this all is :hugs: 

Spiffy, I think I would have noticed my contractions if they weren't in my back because everything you read/ learn is that they happen in the front! My OB is going to keep an eye on my cervix and monitor me. I hope you are right and it was just a one-off thing. I have read of many people who gave birth early and their subsequent pregnancies went full term so I am hopeful. I guess my main stress is that number 2 will come even earlier! I know I shouldn't think like that though.


----------



## Ganton

Aww, squirrel, it sounds like the news of twins would be tough to take even if your own current circumstances were different. I know it's taking longer than you expected, but I have every confidence that you will have more children and, even if you don't have twins, you'll still have a lovely large family. I know there's something lovely about twins, but they must also be really hard work in so many ways. Just think about how much time you can give to each newborn instead.

I think I have similar feelings about having a girl, like Spiffy. I've realised recently that I am hoping this little one is a girl. It's not that I'd be disappointed in any way about having another boy, just that I always imagined myself with a daughter at some point and knowing that I'll never have one might take a bit of getting used to. I've also convinced myself that the differences with this pregnancy (increased and prolonged nausea, headaches, bad skin, reduced rather than increased hair growth) are indicative of a girl, so feel like I could be setting myself up for a shock. For those reasons, I'm now keen to find out what we're having so I can stop imagining things that just aren't going to be. Hopefully all will be well with this little one (who I still can't feel moving) and will be cooperative for the scan next week.

Ruby, there was no denying when my first labour started (contractions every 5 minutes, clear out over half and hour, and loss of my mucus plug). However, my second labour started with just annoying back pain on my due date and it's only when I went for a routine midwife appointment that afternoon and she tried to do a sweep that she told me I was already 4cm dilated and my waters had gone. Proper contractions started 2 hours later and DS2 was born 4 hours later.

Spiffy, what are the potential side effects of your shots? I hope you don't suffer with any, whatever they are.


----------



## ruby83

Not long until you get to find out the gender Ganton! Will be a Christmas surprise for you! Do you have your scan date? 

I totally agree with what you guys are saying. I also wanted/ thought I would have same sex siblings and would have been a little disappointed if Harry didn't get to have a brother. This is probably because I have a sister and my DH has a brother that I feel a same sex sibling relationship is so special. That being said, I do know brothers and sisters can be close to. It is just the way you picture your family. I only want to have 2 children as well. I am not particularly close with my mother so perhaps that is why I am not bothered that I will never have a daughter. 

I have to say, sometimes I think I must not be as strong as many of you on here. I get scared about thinking of having a newborn and a 2 year old! I know it will be a handful for me and the lack of sleep scares me. Then I see Ganton about to have 3! Spiffy, your 4th! and Squirrel you are wanting to expand to 4 children with your wish to have twins! Don't get me wrong, I am looking forward to baby arriving but Harry was such a good baby and now a pretty good toddler (I complain when he wakes up at 6 30am!), I am just worried that I will have difficulty coping if this one doesn't sleep well/ and is fussy, and how this will effect me as a mother to Harry.


----------



## Ganton

Our scan is a week tomorrow, but we're thinking of asking the sonographer to write it down in a sealed envelope for us then we can decide exactly when to find out. It gives us that last opportunity to change our mind if we want to. We also don't want to tell anyone else that we know (although I will reveal on here) so not opening the envelope until a bit later will mean I can be more convincing in saying we don't know the gender if anyone asks us straight after the scan.

I think it's really lovely that you want 2 boys and there are definitely things that make me think 3 boys would be really good. For the children it would probably be nicer if they're all the same sex as a girl may feel a bit left out, so I'm probably being really selfish for slightly wanting a girl. Like I say, I won't be disappointed, my absolute main priority is that this little one is happy and healthy, I just can't help wondering what it'd be like to have a girl.

Don't feel bad for being worried about baby number 2 arriving. I think the second baby was a scary prospect but it wasn't as hard as I'd feared so I think that's what now makes me more relaxed about the idea of adding a third. Maybe I'll be in for a shock though!


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Ganton! Maybe if I expect the worst ill be pleasantly surprised also! Haha! 3 boys would be gorgeous as would a little girl. You are right though, having a child is a blessing in itself and having a healthy child is all anyone can really hope for. 

Great idea about writing it down for you! Would you tell your boys though? They might spill the beans &#128541; 
we haven't told anyone the name we have chosen but have told Harry to help with the bonding. Our name is Charlie and Harry calls him Cha Cha. Don't think anyone will put that together though bahaha!


----------



## Ganton

Yes, we'll tell the boys. DS2 won't understand and DS1 is already telling everyone he's having a sister so they probably wouldn't read too much into what he says anyway. It's partly for his benefit that we want to find out though.


----------



## Ganton

I want to apologise in advance for the vent I'm about to have....

So, DS1 has been a bit of a biter since he was about 15 months old. It peaked around the time DS2 was born but we've worked with the health visitors and his nursery closely to find ways to handle it consistently and he's got loads better. It still happens more than I'd like so I'm not proud of that, in fact I still get upset every single time it happens. Anyway, he started at pre-school in September (at the school where we want him to start properly next year) and we've had a parents evening and everything has been fine. We were told about six weeks a go that he had bitten someone that day but then nothing again until this week, when it's happened twice. When I collected him today, the teacher asked to speak to me about it (the first time the main teacher has actually spoken to me about it at all) and it sounds like it's been happening more and for longer than em they've previously told us about and now the headmaster has been informed and he said it's a major issue that we as parents (I.e. not them) need to sort out and quickly. I just donut know what else to do. One of my friend's little boy was bitten by DS1 a few times a couple of months a go and she phoned us to say that it was happening and that it was really upsetting her little boy, and she hasn't spoken to me since. I know how much it must hurt other children and how upsetting that would be to the parents, and unless you've felt as helpless as I do in this sort of this situation, I can understand why people would have no sympathy for the patents of the child doing the biting. I'm just so confused and upset right now, I don't know what to do or how to help, and I can't stop crying!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I also worry that this one will come sooner, but hopefully the shots will prevent that. As far as possible side-affects, the more common ones I've heard of are nausea, headaches, and moodiness, but I haven't had any of that so far, and it's been almost two full days, so I think I might have gotten lucky.

Ganton, I understand your secret hopes that your symptoms are pointing to a girl, because I did that this pregnancy, even though I didn't have much to go off of, since my symptoms have been similar in all my pregnancies. I always wanted a few girls, since my mom passed away when I was young, and I only have brothers, so I grew up with all boys, and always felt really outnumbered and left out. But hey, if it has to be 2 girls and 4 boys in our family, then I'll just be glad I'm not completely alone. :winkwink:

As for the biting, I'm so sorry. :hugs: My DS1 went through a bad biting stage earlier this year, but the effects of it were not so bad, because he hasn't started preschool, so it was only our family that was being bitten. I would get so mad whenever he bit me, and then feel bad, and then get mad again when he did it next time! The only thing that seemed to help a little was giving him something to bite when he started getting mad or too excited (in our case, it was a little blanket). I only thought to try it because my MIL said DH would bite when he was little, and she would give him a pillow to bite when she saw it about to happen.


----------



## ruby83

Ganton how is your sons language skills? I am wondering if he is biting out of frustration or excitement? Once you determine the motivation behind his behavior you will be able to help teach him how to express himself appropriately, e.g with language. You could help with his emotional awareness by pointing out when he looks angry/ excited/ happy etc. you can play games with faces or acting- how does mummy feel etc.
There are many social stories available about biting ( maybe look on Amazon). Your son is at an age where it would be good to also reflect on how the other person feels when he bites them (teacher should help with this), e.g prompting "look at Jerry's face, he is crying, he looks sad because your hurt him". The teacher should also prompt that other children to say "ow, that hurt, stop it". Kids learn best from their peers natural reactions. 
Try not to get too upset, toddlers/ kids struggle to express themselves and just need some help. Good luck with it xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It's been a little quite here. I hope everyone is doing okay. :flower:

Today I've been spotting, which I've never experienced in my other pregnancies. I'm trying to take it easy and hope that does the trick, but I'll probably call my OB on Monday (they're out of office on the weekend) and let them know. Have any of you had second trimester spotting before?


----------



## ruby83

Been a busy weekend for us! Went to Santa's Magical Kingdom today which is an indoor wonderland with rides, snow machines, circus performances etc! Was lots of fun! Went out for dinner after and just got home! So tired!!
Hope everyone is enjoying their weekends!

Spiffy, I haven't had spotting but 2 of my girlfriend bled off and on throughout- both were told it was fine but they were monitored. Is it a lot of blood? Bright red? Definitely a good idea to tell your OB even if it stops. Are you still feeling lots of movement to keep you reassured? Rest up xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The spotting was mostly brown, with a tiny bit of red, but thankfully I haven't had any since yesterday. I'll definitely call and ask about it tomorrow because its not normal for me.

I'm glad you had a great weekend, Ruby! That place sounds like a lot of fun. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Good news it has stopped spiffy! I'm sure all is ok with your little bub! Let us know what your OB says! X

How is everyone else doing? It's really heating up here and although I love it I'm finding my tolerance to the heat is already lower. Yesterday we were out and about and it was 32 degrees and I was steaming. Going to be over 30 degrees all week so will have to try keep cool!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, it's so funny to read about your temperatures over there, because 32 degrees in Fahrenheit is freezing! Obviously, I know that's not the case in Celcius, but I can't help myself from reading it that way. :winkwink: As for the heat, I really struggle when I'm pregnant because I run so hot. It's winter here, and I still sleep with a fan on my face, while DH has an extra blanket on! :haha:


----------



## ruby83

I usually run cold so this is new for me! I remember feeling quite hot with Harry too though because I was pregnant at exactly the same time!

It's my last week at work thank goodness! I can't wait to have a few days off child free each week until baby 2 is born!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby that must be so nice to be so close to finishing work! I wish I had a few days each week with no kids! :haha: Plus, it will be great to have a lot of one-on-one time with Harry before baby #2 comes, since he'll be getting a little less attention from you then.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I called my OB's office this morning, and they want me to come in for an ultrasound just to be safe. So I have an appointment at 3pm, and I'll update after. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

Good luck Spiffy. It's really good that your OB is checking you out, but hopefully the fact that the spotting stopped quickly is a sign that it's nothing serious.

I'm pretty sure I felt this little one moving the night before last. It was very low down and over on one side so I'm hoping the placenta is up front and that's why I've only felt that very limited movement so far. Only 3 days to go now until my scan so I'll ask about the placenta position then.

I hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay for movements! :happydance: It's such a reassuring feeling to know baby is okay without having to use a Doppler or an ultrasound. And I'm so, so, so excited for your scan so you can find out what you're having Ganton! :flower:


----------



## Chrissy05

I'm glad that your doctor is following-up on the spotting issue Spiffy. I've been lucky so far and have only spotted once fairly early on, but I was so worried that it meant something wrong was happening. It's nice to have that reassurance. 

Ganton, yay for feeling baby moving! I'm assuming that since this isn't your first, you knew what to expect and when you did feel it, you weren't totally confused. It took me a while to realise what I was feeling was really baby moving. Now he's a regular wiggle worm, though I haven't been able to feel him on the outside yet, and obviously nor has DH. Almost 24 weeks, so I hope it happens soon!

As for me, things are going well. My MIL has decided that I will be having this baby at around 37 weeks (in fact, she's predicting March 11th precisely). She likes to believe that she can "feel" stuff and has a 6th sense that most of us lack. I don't tend to believe any of it, but I must admit that the timing of the birth would be as good as it could be if she turns out to be correct. It would fall right before March break, when DH would get a whole week of holidays from work/school. Which is much better than the 2 days off he gets otherwise. She was one of only 2 people to correctly guess that baby is a boy, so maybe she'll be right on this one too.


----------



## ruby83

Good luck Spiffy but I'm sure everything is fine! Good to be safe and nice to see bub again!

Ganton, glad to hear you are starting to feel movement and exciting about your scan! Can't wait to hear what you are having! 

Chrissy, sounds like if your mil is right the timing would be perfect! Babies tend to have other ideas though &#128541;
I've only just started feeling bub from outside maybe 2 weeks ago. Such a strange feeling when your while tummy moves!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well the ultrasound went well and baby looks great! They couldn't find a cause for the spotting, but as they said, that's usually a good thing! They did find a placental lake (a pocket of blood in my placenta) so they want to see me back in three weeks, which is convenient, since I have my anatomy scan in three weeks anyway. The funny thing is, the perinatologist was trying to talk me into doing 17P shots until I interrupted him to say I was already doing them. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20151207_16_35_33_Pro 1.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Chrissy05

Awww... such a cute baby Spiffy! I love that it's clear enough to see his little mouth and nose. It's all in the details!


----------



## ruby83

So happy to hear that Spiffy! What a gorgeous little boy! x


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, everyone has been quiet! Hope you are all well!

Spiffy, hope you haven't had anymore bleeding! 

Ganton, not long until your scan!!!

Chrissy, how are you feeling?

Squirrel, we haven't heard from you in a while. I'm guessing you are coming up to ovulation possibly next week? 

I finished work today! Have to go in for a meeting next week but other than that all done! So Harry will stay in kindy the 2 days/ week still which will give me some rest and relaxation time &#128515;. Harry loves his kindy and he has learnt so much this year so we will keep him in next year too which will give me 2 days one on one with the new bub which will be nice!


----------



## Ganton

Hi everybody. I had my scan this morning and all appears well. However, I'' afraid I'm not going to be able to confirm whether this is an all blue thread or not until the baby arrives, as it was being very uncooperative in the scan. I had to go for a walk to get it to move around so they could get complete all the required checks and measurements but it still would not open its legs! I'm not too disappointed as I was still about unsure about whether I really wanted to know or not, so it's good in a way that the decision has been taken out of our hands. 

Ruby, I kept Ben in nursery 2 days a week when I was off with Seb. It was a really good balance between having time with the two of them together and also having some one on one time with the baby.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh no, Ganton! I was so looking forward to knowing what you're having! :( But like you said, at least the decision about whether to find out or not was taken from your hands, so there's no regret either way. :flower: Did you get any good pictures?

Ruby, I'm so jealous of your two days off a week! I'm afraid I won't get any time like that until all my kids start school. Starting next month, my 2 year old will be going to a little class two times a week, but it's only for an hour and half and I still have the other two kids. My 3 year old has preschool, but it's only once a week and is for two hours, and is on a different day than my son's classes. Oh well, I'll rest when I'm dead. :haha: But seriously, enjoy that time as much as you can!

No more spotting here, so that's good news. And being on week #2 of the 17P shots, I can honestly say that I see a difference in the amount of contractions I have for most of the week versus the weekend when it's wearing off. :flower:


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww Ganton, I'm sorry to hear that you weren't able to learn baby's sex... but like you said, you were still on the fence about finding out, so this way the decision was taken out of your hands. And baby is healthy, so yay! I second Spiffy's question about pics!

Ruby... no more work = yay!!! I am very much looking forward to Christmas/winter break as I'm starting to find it more difficult being on my feet all day long. I've taken to siting for longer periods of time, especially at the end of the day. I'm also having my students do some of my work for me. For example we're doing robotics in year 9, and I have my kids set up the robot stations and mats for them to use. Bending down and setting them all up was a challenge. 

Spiffy... yay for no more bleeding and less contractions. Hopefully the shots will continue to do their job and this babe will be born closer to its due date. 

Afm, nothing much to report. I passed the 24 week viability milestone this week, which made me happy. I'm also having a lot of fun teaching homeostasis to my year 12 biology kids lately. We're studying the nervous and endocrine systems: how they work, how they develop, and how they control everything... and the kids are making lots of connections between what we're learning and what's going on with my pregnancy. Today we were talking about the development of senses in utero and when a baby can feel itself poking himself... they were fascinated that it happens so early. We also talked about how baby can hear sounds and will recognize voices when it's born... so they've decided that they all want to talk to the baby so he will recognise their voices. Nevermind that they all graduate this year and that baby will never hear them speak after his birth... Oh, and their faces when we watched a video about the effects of drugs on foetal development... wow!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, that's so cool that your pregnancy is making your students' learning so personal! I remember how excited by 10/11 year old students were when they saw my belly moving from the outside. They thought it was so cool. :flower: Congrats on viability! Such a reassuring milestone. :)


----------



## Ganton

Here's a little picture from this morning. The baby was being stubborn and not moving into the right position for checks and photos, but the tech managed to get this one decent shot for us. Feel free to make an gender guesses if you like, even though there isn't much to go on.

I noticed that all the measurements she took were on the slightly low side. I'm 20 weeks today, but the brain and head circumference measurements came out at 19 weeks, and the femur length and abdominal circumference around 19+3. I didn't pay much attention to such measurements with my others but would have expected them to be on the higher side given that I've had large babies. I don't think a week out is much to worry about at this stage but I'll check with the midwife next week.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ruby83

Ganton, I was hanging out to know the gender too!! I'm thinking girl from the pic!&#128118;&#127996;&#127872;

Chrissy, passing 24 weeks is always a relief! I'm with you that bending and doing too much is starting to take its toll! How's your baby bump going? We need more bump pics! Your students sound very cute! How special x

Spiffy, great to hear no more spotting! And good to hear your injections sound like they are doing their job! We need s bump pic from you too!

I'm very looking forward to my child free days! I'm so busy with Harry when we are home together, going swimming, to the park, zoo etc. trying to keep him entertained it will be nice to just relax a bit! Spiffy, do you have any family that takes the kids every so often? Harry is staying at his grandparents Saturday night because we have an engagement party so we will head out for dinner first to make the most of it &#128077;


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been away. Doesn't make me proud, but I find it a little hard keeping up with all the wonderful pregnancy milestones :blush: especially when I'm in the boring part of my cycle.

Glad to hear you're all doing well. Ganton I was excited to find out what you were having :) lovely scan picture though.

I'm CD12 with watery and ewcm the last few days, so I think ovulation is nearing. I'd been hoping for a CD13 ovulation so that I'd be due AF or BFP Christmas Day, but that won't happen now. I think I'll probably ovulate around CD15 like last cycle. It's probably a great thing that AF won't be due Christmas Day, as how much would that suck? :haha: But if I do ovulate CD15 then I'll be 12dpo Christmas Day, which is a perfectly respectable day to test, so this cycle I will definitely hold out, as how amazing would it be to get a BFP on Christmas Day? We've been dtd every other day and I've asked my husband to keep his hands off himself on our days off :haha: I took my favoured soy brand this cycle and noticed my temps plummetting like they did the last time I took this brand, so I have huge fingers crossed they're doing something good to my body!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I spoke too soon. The spotting is back. :( I've had a hard day with the kids, though, so I'm sure that I've just been overdoing it. The thing is, I don't know how to take it easy! I was able to have my husband do all the lifting and stairs on the weekend when this happened, but on a normal day like today, I don't have anyone to help me. Thankfully I had that ultrasound, so I know it's not from anything serious, like placental abruption, placenta previa, or a sub chorionic hematoma, but I do wish I knew where the blood was coming from. :(

Ganton, your little one is adorable! I won't try to guess, though, because I'm absolutely horrible at it, and totally thought my second son was a girl from his profile. :dohh:

Ruby, the sad thing is, both mine and DH's families live within a 30 minute drive, but no one ever takes our kids for us. They all work, and whenever we ask for them to watch kids, they seem like it's a huge inconvenience, so now we rarely ask anymore. :nope: But anyway, it sounds like you and Harry keep pretty busy when you're with him! We used to go to the zoo, too, but it's just too cold now.

Squirrel, I SO hope you get your Christmas BFP! Your TWW is going to go so freaking fast with all of the Christmas craziness. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Oh damn Spiffy, that's not good but at least you are reassured from the scan. Have you told your OB? Sucks your families make it an inconvenience! My family is like that but my in laws would have Harry whenever- they adore him so much and always want to help out!

Squirrel, we understand but we are here cheering you on until you join us with your BFP! Testing Christmas Day will hopefully help you hold out and not test too early!! And spiffy is right your tww will fly! X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Ruby. The unnerving part about the spotting this time was that it was red, whereas it was brown on Saturday. I told my OB about the spotting over the weekend, and she's the one that ordered the ultrasound, but since they don't know what's causing it, I don't think there's anything else they can do. For now, I'm trying to just take is as easy and I can and not stress about it.


----------



## ruby83

That's a good idea Spiffy! I would give your OB a call just so she knows though. She might tell you how long to monitor it for etc. take it easy over the weekend! X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Only one tiny bit of spotting today, so that was good. Also, I forgot, Ruby, I was supposed to post a bump pic! Here's one I took just now for you. ;) Now I need to see yours!
 



Attached Files:







AdobePhotoshopExpress_05fc9fd05dea4afeaff01a23b11c87ca.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ruby83

That's great news Spiffy. I hope you don't get any more!

Aw your bump is gorgeous and you are really glowing like a pregnant woman is supposed too! I'll post s belly pic Monday when I'm 26 weeks. Not feeling like I'm glowing at all! I'm getting varicose veins on my right leg! It's made me really upset even though I know they can be common in pregnancy. It's warmer weather now so I have brought some maxi dresses but it still bothers me. Have an engagement party tonight and have no idea what I'll wear and feel a bit flat. Sorry for the vent and I know it's not a real problem at all but I'm just feeling emotional &#128557;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Ruby!

Sorry you're feeling so blah. :( I feel like out of all pregnancy symptoms, varicose veins would be the hardest for me to deal with, because I have a weird thing about veins. I'll seriously start feeling light-headed, like I'm going to pass out, if people are talking about them for too long. So to have my own veins be prominent like that would be hard to handle for me. I'm so sorry you have to deal with it. :hugs:


----------



## Ganton

Aww, sorry to hear you're feeling down, Ruby. I have quite a few varicose veins too but i also feel a bit squeamish about them, Spiffy. 

Your bump looks lovely Spiffy. I haven't taken a bump photo for a while but it's definitely getting more bumpy so i'll get one next week at 21 weeks.

Before going for my scan, I was thinking girl and maybe hopibg for a girl, but I've looked back at my other scans and this one looks exactly the same as DS2. I know it could still go either way but I'm actually far less bothered now. A girl would be lovely but so would another little boy. I'm happy now that we didn't get to find out and we have another surprise and I'll be delighted either way.


----------



## ruby83

Thanks ladies. Veins also make me feeling yukky too and after standing at the party last night one of the veins stated to throb. I'm going to my OB tomorrow so will ask if there is anything i should be doing. Funny thing is, I haven't put on as much weight this pregnancy thus far as I did with Harry (only 6kg) so maybe it's the babies position that's making the veins prominent? 

Ganton, I like your thinking. If you have a girl it'll be wonderful to parent a different gender but a boy would be so cute as they would all be such good friends! 

Hope you are all enjoying your weekends! Sunday morning here and got a sleep in since Harry is at my in laws! &#128111;&#128077;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Still Saturday night here and we just finished watching Return of the Jedi, so now we're all ready to see the new Star Wars movie. :flower: Ruby, that's so nice that you got to sleep in. I wish someone would take our kids for the night. :haha: I've also put on less so far in this pregnancy (8lbs so far, and I gained 40 total in my previous pregnancies). I hope it stays less, because I started out a little heavier this time.

Ganton, I'm glad you're feeling relaxed about the gender. I told myself to assume boy this time and be surprised if it wasn't, and I think that helped a little. It will be fun to have that excitement at the birth of finding out. :flower:

So I've had way more contractions today and yesterday than I have had so far in this pregnancy. I never that I'd ever say I was excited for a shot, but I can't wait until Monday for the next 17P shot!


----------



## Ganton

Wow, it's amazing that the shot can have such a big effect. Is a week apart as close as they can be or could they be moved closer if that day or 2 of contractions starts to cause problems?

Ruby, it's lovely that you've had a lie in. My kids are staying at my parents next Saturday night as we're out for my work Christmas party, so hoping for a lie in then.

I also haven't gained much yet. I'm only 2lb up and that's all been in the last couple of weeks, but I did start this pregnancy about 7lb up on my other 2 so I'm hoping my overall gain won't be as much anyway. I think I gained 35-40lb with the others, but hoping to keep it within 28lb this time.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, Ganton! Your 2lbs is making my 8lbs seem pretty awful! :haha: But I'm used to gaining about 10lbs just in the first trimester, so I'm still doing good compared to past pregnancies. That's great that you get a lie in next weekend and a night out! :flower:

As for the shots, I don't think they can do them any closer, but I think if I start contracting really bad towards the end of the week, they would prescribe me a tocolytic, like Nifedipine, to take on an "as needed" basis. That's what they did for me when I was pregnant with DS1.

Squirrel, I saw on your FF chart that you got a positive OPK today! :happydance:


----------



## squirrel.

Yep, super super dark too. Never had such a dark test line before. The control line was much paler and the test line was so dark it looked practically black! Hope that means a super strong surge to make a super egg release. Expecting ovulation tomorrow, which will mean I'll only be 10dpo on Christmas Day. Won't be getting that xmas day BFP after all. As long as I get a BFP I won't mind :haha:

Spiffy your bump is so lovely :)

Ruby sorry you're feeling bad. Pregnancy can be such a crazy time with emotions running high. I used to feel like a beautiful earth mama one minute and then like a fat lump the next in both my pregnancies! Hormones!!

Ganton: so glad you're excited about being team yellow now. Must be the most amazing feeling finding out at the birth. I'm going to be team yellow next time!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm sure you've thought it, but...maybe TWO eggs??? :winkwink: I was just thinking about the fact that you'll be too early on Christmas, but maybe that's for the best, because if it was a BFN, it would kind of ruin the holiday, whereas a BFP the next day or the day after, will still be a wonderful belated Christmas gift. :flower:

Oh, I forgot to mention earlier, my my SIL just announced last night that she's pregnant! We had our DD's two months apart, and she had her DD2 two months after I had DS2, and now she's due two months after me again! Crazy, huh? Well, even crazier because this baby was a complete oops, because she had an IUD in. Of course, she's kind of freaking out because she's only 7 weeks and the IUD may cause her to miscarry. Hopefully not, though. Anyway, I'm just excited that this baby might have a cousin his age. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, yay for a super dark line! The tww will fly and you'll be testing before you know it! Try not to test too early and risk being disappointed unnecessarily! 

Spiffy, that's great about your SIL, it's nice having cousins similar ages!

I had my OB app on Monday and unfortunately she said my varicose veins will likely get worse as baby gets bigger &#128557; but most likely will improve once baby is born. Baby is measuring a week ahead and has good heart beat and movement so happy with that!
Have my GTT tomorrow morning.

We have transitioned Harry to his big boy bed and he is doing really well! I had anticipated some issues so am stoked. The bed is so cute so that might help! 

Here is my 26 week bump. &#128541;

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## ruby83

oops here are pics!
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5









harry bed.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, what a cute bump! :flower: And oh my gosh, that little bed for Harry is adorable! _I_ want a bed like that! :haha: I'm sorry to hear that your varicose veins won't be getting better until after birth, but hey, you've only got about 3 months left. :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Gorgeous bump Ruby! And wow, what a cool bed!! Sorry your varicose veins are likely to get worse :hugs: third tri is so full of amazing developments, but ouch can it hurt! Hope they don't get too painful!

So 1dpo today I think. Will be 10dpo Christmas Day. I'll definitely hold off testing till then, but I won't be able to resist testing the day itself just in case I get an early BFP and can surprise my husband with it as a Christmas present. We've dtd every other day and will carry that on for a week or so more before relaxing and doing what we want. Hopefully the timing will work out for us. It's interesting that we conceived (my chemical) the cycle that we had appealing timing and have had no luck in the three cycles since with perfect timing. Maybe the sex every day thing isn't good for my husband's sperm and his guys need a break every other day. We'll see. Got some blood tests on cd21 to check my hormones, thyroid and vitamins. Hope they're open this close to Christmas. My husband will also get a SA in January. Hopefully we'll have a BFP by then!! M

So I found it yesterday I effectively lost my job :( I was staying on this extra term, but had asked to stay on for the rest of the academic year. I've been having a really positive impact and we really need someone in my position. I was given he definite impression I was staying by several members of the senior leadership. It was a given as I've been very well liked at the school. Our head teacher is a cold hearted woman though and she just cares about the bank balance; nothing else. So she told me yesterday that I wouldn't in fact be staying next term. I've been at this school four years and all of a sudden everything has been turned on its head. My kids (pupils) were devastated today and everyone keeps giving me pitiful looks in the corridors. I cried all day yesterday and today I just can't get my head around the fact that tomorrow is my last day at my school.... I really don't get it! I've always been graded as outstanding there, so it's not my performance, it is just down to finances... Which is ridiculous as it's chucking those kids under a bus just to save money. They need an extra teacher to help these kids (they're a very very very weak year group and this is the final year of primary school where they sit external exams - this year is not going to achieve and we were working so hard with the four of us to help them, now they will struggle), but instead, they're going to sacrifice their education and for what? UGH!!!!!! 

Sorry for the moan... I just feel so defeated.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

First of all, yay for being 1 dpo! And I know I'd break down and test on Christmas, too, if I were you. But just try not to get discouraged if it's a BFN, since it will be early still. :flower:

I'm so sorry about your job. :nope: It's so hard to work with kids because sooner or later you always see someone screw them over, and it hurts. :( I had students in my classes that were so far behind, and it was their last year in Elementary school, and I knew they would just get left behind when they moved on to Junior High the year after. But there was only so much we could do for them because we had 30 other students to teach. So sad. I wish every kid was able to get all the time and help that they needed, especially those poor kids that don't get any of that at home. :(


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, that completely sucks! How horrible they didn't give you much warning either. Will you look for something else next year? So terrible that money can come before children's education. Makes me so angry .
On a positive notes 1dpo! Yay! I'm with spiffy, test on Christmas but don't feel down if it's not a bfp. 10dpo is still really early!! I really hope you get a lovely Christmas surprise though x

I'm just sitting in pathology, just had 1 blood test now waiting for 2 more for my GTT. Starving since I haven't eaten since dinner last night and had to drink that sugary drink! &#128513;

Going to be hot here until Monday 35-40 degrees every day! No doubt my veins will come out in force!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, that sucks that they make you fast before your glucose test. I've never had to fast beforehand (although I do watch what I eat that day, so I don't skew the test results). I would have a hard time going so long without eating!


----------



## Ganton

Squirrel, I'm sorry to hear about your job. It must be particularly difficult when you obviously care so much about what you were there to achieve. As for testing, I think it'd be difficult to refrain from testing on Christmas Day and I really hope you get an early BFP that day. I think a decent break between DTD is a good idea. You can still get a good few attempts in during the fertile window if trying every other day. 

Ruby, Harry's bed is lovely and your bump is so neat. I feel a bit rubbish when I go anywhere where I actually have to lift my top and show my bump properly (physio, midwife) because my skin is in such a state after my two previous pregnancies. My varicose veins are also getting more pronounced again. One on the back of my leg aches if I stand for a while and I've spotted a new one on the inside of my left leg right up near my groin. Eww, pregnancy is so glamorous!

I was reay struggling with bloating, stomach cramps and near enough diarrhoea a few weeks a go so decided to cut out milk and my prenatal vitamins (two common culprits according to my research). Within days there was a huge improvement and actually started to feel a bit constipated. I tried drinking milk on two occasions over a week or so, which resolved the constipation within a couple of hours, but then left me bloated and nauseous for a day after, so I thought if cracked it. I therefore decided to introduce my prenatals again last night, and ended up with horrible stomach cramps and trapped wind from 2.30 this morning. It was so painful that I felt sick and couldn't sleep at all so ended up taking the morning off work. I'm still not feeling great now but hopefully it's settling. I think milk must be part of the problem so I'm going to continue to avoid that, but I can't really understand the prenatal thing. I'm trying to eat well enough that prenatals aren't essential, but it's concerning that my digestive system is reacting so strongly to a few things.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> Ruby, that sucks that they make you fast before your glucose test. I've never had to fast beforehand (although I do watch what I eat that day, so I don't skew the test results). I would have a hard time going so long without eating!

You are lucky! It is the fasting that makes me feel so ill after drinking the drink! Plus feel like a pin cushion now with 3 blood tests! All over now thank goodness!


----------



## ruby83

Ganton said:


> Squirrel, I'm sorry to hear about your job. It must be particularly difficult when you obviously care so much about what you were there to achieve. As for testing, I think it'd be difficult to refrain from testing on Christmas Day and I really hope you get an early BFP that day. I think a decent break between DTD is a good idea. You can still get a good few attempts in during the fertile window if trying every other day.
> 
> Ruby, Harry's bed is lovely and your bump is so neat. I feel a bit rubbish when I go anywhere where I actually have to lift my top and show my bump properly (physio, midwife) because my skin is in such a state after my two previous pregnancies. My varicose veins are also getting more pronounced again. One on the back of my leg aches if I stand for a while and I've spotted a new one on the inside of my left leg right up near my groin. Eww, pregnancy is so glamorous!
> 
> I was reay struggling with bloating, stomach cramps and near enough diarrhoea a few weeks a go so decided to cut out milk and my prenatal vitamins (two common culprits according to my research). Within days there was a huge improvement and actually started to feel a bit constipated. I tried drinking milk on two occasions over a week or so, which resolved the constipation within a couple of hours, but then left me bloated and nauseous for a day after, so I thought if cracked it. I therefore decided to introduce my prenatals again last night, and ended up with horrible stomach cramps and trapped wind from 2.30 this morning. It was so painful that I felt sick and couldn't sleep at all so ended up taking the morning off work. I'm still not feeling great now but hopefully it's settling. I think milk must be part of the problem so I'm going to continue to avoid that, but I can't really understand the prenatal thing. I'm trying to eat well enough that prenatals aren't essential, but it's concerning that my digestive system is reacting so strongly to a few things.

I completely feel your pain with the varicose veins! Did you get them in previous pregnancies? Did they improve after baby was born? I have already researched treatment for them if they are still prominent after birth. I am not having any more children so will get them fixed, they bother me a lot! Pregnancy is so not glamourous! I have not got any stretch marks yet and didn't with Harry so I am hoping my gene's will save me. Mum and my sister never got any either. Geez pregnancy takes its toll! I am finding my pelvic floor muscles are getting so much weaker and will chat to my physio about it at pilates tonight. I seriously do not know how you guys with more than 2 children do it! My saving grace is when I can tell myself that this is the last time I will be going through it all! hahaha

I find my prenatals make me constipated and after the bowel issues I was having, I have only been taking them every 2-3 days. I also try and eat very well so think I am covered. I told my OB and she is fine with this. I have also been getting very bad wind which is causing cramping that sometimes has me doubled over in pain. Luckily it is not trapped for long before it can escape :blush:


----------



## Ganton

I wish mine wasn't trapped for long. I've had another bad night with the pain and, no matter what position I was in, nothing would budge! I eventually managed to get to sleep at 3am but I'm still bloated and really tender in some places. I'm trying to get an appointment with the GP this morning to see if they have any ideas.


----------



## ruby83

Ganton, something that works well for me is laying down and pulling my knees to my chest- now that belly is big I pull one knee at a time so it's kind of next to my belly. Not sure if it will work for you but worth a try xxx


----------



## Ganton

I tried that last night and it helped ease the pain while my knees were raised, but didn't actually move anything. The best thing I've found so far is to lie on my front but that's getting quite uncomfortable with a bump now and still doesn't seem to relieve it much.


----------



## Ganton

Just been to the docs and they've given me peppermint oil tablets to help with the bloating/trapped wind, and vitamin D supplements so that I can stop the full multivitamins. She's also recommended a low fibre diet to give everything chance to settle down avoid excess gas. That seems a bit counter intuitive given that constipation seems to be part of the problem but I'll give it a go.


----------



## Ganton

While I'm waiting for my prescription, here's my 21 week bump pic..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I love the bump! I'm so jealous of you and Ruby and your cute, petite, little bumps. I have so many stretch marks on my tummy from how huge I get in pregnancy. So sorry to hear that you've been having such bad tummy issues. :( I became lactose intolerant during my last pregnancy and it was awful. I would be up for hours in the middle of the night with horrible stomach cramps that had me moaning in pain. :nope:

I'm having a super crappy day today. My boys are just fighting and crying and whining, and lets just put it this way: I was I tears by 9:30am. :( I was already feeling pretty emotionally empty when I started the day, and nothing that's happened since has helped at all. It's now only 10:40am, and I just wish this day was over so I could go to bed. :cry:


----------



## Ganton

Aww, sorry you're having a rubbish day. I had one like that on Monday where I jumped at the chance to meet a friend for coffee when she text me at 8.30am! For some reason, the boys were just driving me nutty that morning. I hope the day improves for you.

It's interesting that you became lactose intolerant. Did it sort itself out quickly after delivery? I stopped drinking milk about 3 weeks a go as I thought that could be what was causing my problems. I felt loads better so thought I'd found the source of the problem until 2 nights a go when the pain returned worse than ever and I hadn't had milk. However, I had eaten cream cheese in the day and had yoghurt after my dinner so it could still have been a lactose problem. I just wasn't sure as I'd also started taking my prenatals again that night. The doctor things it's more likely that my symptoms improved when cutting out the milk because I also stopped eating my morning weetabix at the same time, and therefore she thinks the high fibre content could have been the problem. I'm not sure what to do now, whether to reintroduce milk and massively reduce fibre, or try cutting dairy out further. The thing that makes me uncertain about the fibre thing is that I've had a fairly low residue diet the last few days anyway (just by chance) so I can't see what would have made it flare up a couple of days a go. The only high fibre thing I had that day was a fruit flapjack, whereas the prenatals or lactose could easily have been to blame. Hmmm, I guess I'll just have to experiment a bit. Anyway, I took my first peppermint capsule about half an hour a go and my stomach is making all sorts of noises so hopefully that'll help to at least ease the discomfort for now.

As for the bump, it won't stay that neat for long. Some days I feel huge so I was surprised myself when I took that picture and thought I could pass as just being a bit bigger round the waist. I was holding my stomach in though, and I always balloon from this point onwards. I have stretch marks on my stretch marks from the other 2 pregnancies and I've accepted that my skin will never be normal again.

Ruby, I've just realised that I didn't reply about the varicose veins. I got them with my first pregnancy and then again with my second. They did improve in between but never went completely and have got worse with each pregnancy. Like you, I have considered having them treated after this pregnancy as they are so unsightly.


----------



## ruby83

Haha I don't see my bump as petite at all!! It all depends on how you are feeling. 
Sorry to hear you are having a crappy day Spiffy! I hope it has improved. Do your kids nap at the same time? 

Ganton I hope the peppermint tablets work. Sounds strange about reducing your fibre as I thought being pregnant we need more fibre to prevent constipation. 
I've been keeping my feet up the last 2 days as Harry has been in kindy which has helped heaps with my veins. I know I can't prevent them so just trying to minimize then at the moment! 
Is everyone organized for Christmas? I can't believe it is only a week away!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, the funny thing is, my lactose intolerance actually started getting better about 2 weeks before he was born, so it was like my body knew he was going to be evicted soon. :haha: And I would get stomach trouble after eating things like yogurt and cream cheese, so that may have done it for you, if dairy is the problem. If you find that it is, you can always take Lactaid pills before eating dairy. It's just digestive enzymes that help you break down the sugar in the milk, which is what causes the stomach problems.

Thanks, ladies. The boys nap at the same time, and I put my daughter in her room for "quiet time" while they sleep, so I do get a little time to myself, so I was able to take a hot shower, et some lunch, and watch a funny show, all of which has improved my mood a little. I just hope things go smoother in the afternoon than they did in the morning.

As for Christmas, we're all set, here. The only gifts I have left to buy are a few gift cards for my step-siblings (my dad only got re-married in April, so I don't know them well enough to get an actual gift). So that's easy. Oh, and a couple of stocking stuffers for the kids. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, you are lucky they nap at the same time so you can get a bit of relaxing time! It's morning here but is going to be a stinking hot and windy day and unfortunately we have to be out in it. Have Harry's kindy Christmas party and then a friends birthday which he is celebrating in a pop up outdoor bar. Not sure how long I will last! 

Just to top off my complaining I'm starting to get lower back pain now my belly is getting bigger! Makes me nervous as I got bad lower back pain before Harry was born- my contractions were all in my back. I know it's not that as it's not that bad yet but still makes me a little anxious!

Enjoy your weekends ladies! Last one before Christmas!! &#127876;&#127873;


----------



## squirrel.

Ganton: Sorry you're struggling with trapped wind. I had that a lot in Oscar's pregnancy. It really can be so unbelievably painful, poor you :hugs: have you tried being on all fours and then bringing your upper body as low to ground as you can? That use to help me. It got a lot harder as my bump grew, but still helped somewhat. Your bump is very sweet. I can't believe you're over half way!!! I know it won't feel like it to you, but time is flying. I can't believe it's that long ago I had the chemical. It feels like it was much more recent.

Ruby: How sweet that Harry is letting you put your feet up. Hopefully Christmas won't be too hectic for you and you can stay off your feet as much as possible to stop them worsening. I can't believe Christmas is so close either. It's really snuck up on me. I guess we've been so into the house that I hadn't even given Christmas much thought (beyond planning and making my Christmas Eve box). I've finally ordered all my presents with them all arriving in time for Christmas (phew!). Now just to make sure the house is in order. We've got my whole family staying and arriving from Sunday onwards and sadly there's still piles of stuff that needs to be donated to charity or recycled or taken to the dump. Argh!

Spiffy: Sorry you were having a bad day, but it sounds like it all settled down. I can't imagine having three little ones and being pregnant. My kids have me in tears some days and I'm not even pregnant and there's only two of them!! I hope they settle down. Maybe it's the excitement of Christmas making them excitable?

3dpo and absolutely nothing going on. I actually haven't been looking for signs or symptoms as I've been so busy and I think I'm beginning to realise that it's all a bit pointless all that symptom spotting. Every cycle I get something new that gets my hopes up, but then inevitably AF shows up. I can't trust even my once guaranteed pregnancy signs as I've had all of them now on AF cycles. I'm going to try to ignore the TWW and then hope for that BFP. Even if it doesn't come Christmas Day, I hope this cycle works and I get that BFP soon after Christmas. I am hopeful, but not getting my hopes up... if that makes any sense :haha: I want to join in the pregnancy chatter so bad!!! :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, sorry to hear you've got back pain on top of the varicose veins, now. :( Have you tried getting on all fours and rocking back and forth? My OB suggested that when I got back lower back pain with DS2, and it helped shift him to a new position which helped relive some pain. :hugs:

Squirrel, I agree. Symptom spotting during the TWW is amusing if you need something to do to pass the time, but it doesn't really mean too much. I'm so glad for you that this TWW is happening right now when you're so busy you'll barely have time to think about it. :flower:

Well, today was shaping up to be just as bad as yesterday, but it's gotten better now. We were supposed to go see the new Star Wars for free with my DH's work at 11am, so it was going to be a nice break from the kids, and we were really looking forward to it. Well, the time came and passed and my brother who was supposed to babysit for us never showed up and never answered his phone. So I was pretty disappointed, especially for my DH, because he was more excited about this movie than Christmas, I think. But somehow I managed to find tickets to see it tonight, so we have another chance to see it before someone spoils it for us. (I'm not sure how big it is over there, but everyone is talking about it here in the U.S.)


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, I know what you mean about symptom spotting! Both my BFP came on the cycle I had no symptoms so maybe no symptoms is the symptom for me!! You'll be so busy time will fly! We have been on this journey together for over half 2015 so I am also hanging out for you to join us! It's nice to all stick together! Christmas in your new house will be wonderful! 
 
Spiffy, that sucks that your brother didn't turn up and no explanation! I hope you have a reliable baby sitter orgsnjsed for tonight! I'm not into Star Wars myself but it is HUGE here too. I know a heap of people who went to the midnight screening on Thursday night.
Ps thanks for the tip I'll take any suggestions! Lower back pain is horrible! 

Are any of you guys expecting a white Christmas? It's the only time I think i would prefer snow to the heat is on Christmas. Staying in front of the fire with snow outside would be gorgeous. No chance I'll ever experience that here in Australia though &#128541;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The crazy thing is, our babysitter last night forgot, too, but thankfully she just lives down the street, so I just picked her up from her house and we still made it to the movie in time. But we both panicked a little thinking, "Not again!"

As for Christmas, our weather forecast says snow for every day next week except Thursday, so we should definitely have a white Christmas. :flower: I used to live in Arizona, and we never had snow for Christmas, which was a bummer. My DD has had so much fun playing in the snow this year, so it makes it extra special. :)


----------



## Ganton

Squirrel, I did think about trying that position although I (stupidly) was trying not to disturb my husband too much in bed, but it would have been better if I'd just got up and done whatever I could to relieve the pain. To be honest, I think moving around is the key, which is why it was so much worse overnight. Luckily, it's been much better the last couple of days so I've not had to get into any weird positions. I took a few of the peppermint capsules which seemed to help and I'm glad I've now got the specific vitamins etc that I need rather than having to take a multivitamin, but I've slightly ignored the docs advice and have still been including some high fibre foods (as well as plenty of water) and it definitely helps not to be feeling constipated. I have to go in for blood tests just to check that there's not a lingering infection causing problems, and make sure I'm not low on iron having stopped the supplements, but I'm hoping it was just a build up of a few issues and that I can keep on top of it now.

I'm generally feeling much more positive now. If I didn't keep looking in the mirror, I wouldn't really know I had a bump, which is a nice feeling at the moment as I was starting to get pelvic pain a few weeks a go, and I had a lot of pressure from early on with my boys. The physio did some deep massage and stretching last session and that's really helped with my pelvis. I know a lot can still happen in the next 20 weeks and I still expect to be waddling around feeling like the baby could fall out at any time by the end but it feels good for now.

I'm still not feeling much movement (maybe just once a day) as a lot is being cushioned I think. At my midwife check, she had to keep moving the doppler to listen to the heartbeat as the baby kept moving so much, but I couldn't feel any of it. However, when the baby kicks in the right place, it's quite a strong feeling now and even my hubby has felt it a couple of times, so that's really nice.

Ruby, I'm glad tour varicose veins feel a bit easier for getting some rest. That really must help a lot. Would you recommend finishing work early, or do you think you'll get bored at all? I was planning to finish around 35-36 weeks like I did with my other 2, but I'd been wondering about finishing sooner and hubby thinks it's a good idea, so I'm now thinking of 32 weeks. My 2 are in childcare 3 days a week and I think I'll feel a bit guilty having all that time off and not spending more of it with them, but I really think I could benefit from having the time over those last 8 weeks (or however long it may be) to get some gentle exercise in, rest, cook some good healthy family meals, get the house prepared etc. If I do all that during my free days, I'll hopefully have more energy and time to do fun things with them on the other days. It also means I'd finish the day before DS2's second birthday so I could prepare for and enjoy what ever party we may have.

Spiffy, I'm not in to Star Wars at all myself, but I'm really glad you got to see it after nearly being left without a sitter twice.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, I'm so glad you got to see your movie after all that!! Was it good? What was your brothers excuse for forgetting? You'll have to tell him he needs to do a make up babysit session and you and hubby can go out again &#128077;
I love that you will have a white Christnas! How beautiful!! I am jealous &#128541;

Ganton, good your peppermint tablets seem to be working. I agree with keeping your fibre up. Being constipated and/or getting hemorrhoid is so painful- best to prevent it happening in the first place.

As with work, I love my job and do enjoy working but due to the end of school year it made more sense to finish now because when school goes back I'll be 33 weeks. I love having the 2 days off when Harry is at kindy! Plus Harry loves it too! I will use the time to relax, do things around the house which are difficult with a toddler and catch up with friends (our weekends are so busy so rarely get to do this child free!). Closer to my due date I'll also cook and freeze some meals although my mother in law takes care of this part usually! As mums we rarely get that "me time" and I do believe that having some free time makes the time you have with your children more meaningful as you have the time to do more fun things together. So I don't feel guilty at all. I'm pretty lucky that Harry is quite good at entertaining himself when he needs too but still not the same as having a relax in the house alone haha!
I think my time off will go quickly with Christmas, then my DH is having time off and we go away early January to the beach, so will be mid January before I know it! Harry's birthday is 31/1 so will then focus on getting the house ready for his party and visitors staying. Geez when I think of it the next 6 weeks will fly!!

Squirrel, how are you going? Hope you are feeling better about your job. Bet you are busy preparing to host Christmas xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I'm glad the peppermint is helping your stomach. It's so hard to lose sleep at night when pregnancy and kids already take up so much energy. :hugs:

Ruby, we loved the movie. :flower: Apparently my brother just forgot, and he never got my texts and calls because he dropped his phone in the snow and broke it. He felt so bad, and was telling us that he would pay for our movie tickets and babysit for us for free, but we told him not to feel bad. It happens. (That being said, I'm not sure we'll be calling him to babysit for anything important anytime soon. :winkwink:)

Ruby, I agree, a happy mom is a better mom, and heaven knows I'd be a little happier fi I got some time for myself every now and then. Unfortunately it's just not an option for us, because of the cost of having all three in any sort of daycare. So enjoy it for the both of us! ;)

So, sad new. My SIL just miscarried last night. :( She knew it was a possibility, since she got pregnant with an IUD, but it was still a shock. She was 8 weeks along. :(


----------



## ruby83

Oh Spiffy, so sorry to hear about your SIL. How devastating. Sending lots of love xx

I have heard everyone is loving the movie!! Always nice to have a night off! Your brother sounds like my BIL haha! I would take him up on his offer to babysit though but maybe not for something important!! &#128541;

Childcare costs are expensive but here in Australia the government reimburse 50% of the rate and it applies to everyone (not means tested). It's capped but because Harry is only in 2 days it covers me for the year. Our rate is $130/day but my out of pocket expense is only $65! If your child is in for 3+ days I think you pay the full amount on the extra days but works great for us!


----------



## Chrissy05

Hello lovelies, 

I'm sorry for having been a bit MIA the past week, but it has been a difficult week all around. My family is quite small and we are very close, so it was quite the shock when we learned that my grandmother had passed away. Seeing as my mom is an only child, it is even harder on her, and I have been doing my best to be supportive and available to her... all the while struggling with the last week of school before Christmas/winter break. Let's just say that it has been difficult getting into the Christmas spirit this year, though hopefully now that the funeral is over, we might be able to find a bit more joy. 

Spiffy, I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL's loss. That is terrible news indeed. I hope she and your brother are doing ok. 

Squirrel, I hope that you are doing well... and that this tww isn't being too difficult. 

Ruby, I'm so glad that you are enjoying your days off and can relax and take care of yourself. Yay for the 3rd trimester. 

Ganton, I'm sorry to hear that your digestive system is causing issues, but glad to hear that the peppermint is helping. I will have to keep that in mind if I get something similar. Also, yay for your hubby being able to feel the baby move. Mine still hasn't felt him, in large part because every single time he puts his hand on my belly, it's like the baby is taunting him and he just stops kicking. I find it hilarious, but my husband not so much.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother's passing. :hugs: What a hard thing to go through right before Christmas, especially for your mom. :(

As for your DH trying to feel baby's kicks, the same thing always happened with my DD. I told my DH, "You must be very calming," so that he wouldn't feel sad about missing it every time. Not sure he bought it. :haha:

As for me, I was having contractions every 5-10 minutes for most of the day yesterday, but I got my shot before going to bed and voila! Nothing today. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy, so sorry to hear about your grandma. Lots of love to your family. Nice that you will have each other for comfort around this difficult time xxx

Spiffy, that must be so scary having contractions!! So glad your injections work! Are you anxious about going into labour early?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I don't think I'll start worrying about preterm labor until I hit 33 weeks (since my babies have each come 2 weeks earlier than the one before) or unless something worrying happens before then. The contractions I've been having so far are more obnoxious than worrying, since by now I've gotten pretty good at telling the difference between the contractions that cause dilation and the ones that don't.

Had my 19 week appointment today (I started my appointments at 11 weeks instead of 12, so now I'm always a week behind the standard appointment weeks). It was exciting to set up all the rest of my appointments afterwards! I'm going to see my OB every 4 weeks until 27 weeks, and then go bi-weekly until 33 weeks, and then weekly after that. So with being seen more frequently than normal, and getting cervix checks starting at about 29 weeks, I feel confident that I'll have a bit of heads-up before labor starts. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

That's good Spiffy! You seem pretty clued in with your body too!

Merry Christmas lovely ladies! It is Christmas Eve here and are festivities are starting soon!

Squirrel, I hope next time I pop on here I see a BFP for you xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, how exciting! It's still Wednesday evening here, so no festivities for us, yet. ;)

I guess this thread will go a little quiet over the holiday, so Merry Christmas everyone! :xmas3:

Squirrel, I have everything crossed for that Christmas BFP! :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. I'm excited about testing tomorrow!!! 

Hope you all have an amazing Christmas!! 

Happy Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I hope you all had a lovely Christmas! We did. :flower: Unfortunately our kids have croup, though, so it wasn't quite as fun for them as it would have been if they were feeling better. :(

Squirrel, have you tested yet???


----------



## ruby83

We had a lovely Christmas thanks! Busy but nice! Sorry to hear your poor kids were sick. Hope they are feeling better. My son has decided to resist sleeping the last 2 nights and yesterday nap. Last night we were trying for 2.5 hours and we ended up having to bring him in our bed because he was so exhausted and just inconsolable. It's so draining! I really hope it doesn't last too long. It is possibly because of all the excitement/ visitors lately has messed with his routine a bit.

I hope everyone else had a lovely day! Xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry your kids are sick Spiffy and sorry your little one isn't sleeping Ruby, that can be so exhausting!!!

BFNs I'm afraid. Tested with an FRER today but only after an hour hold, silly, should have kept it for tomorrow. Going to test with my last FRER tomorrow on 12dpo with FMU and if it's negative I'm calling it as an AF cycle. Not too upset as I've somewhat lost hope. 9months of trying. Ugh.


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear that Squirrel but I'm all for the BFP at 12dpo as that's what I got with bfn on the earlier tests. So I still have hope for you. 9 months of ttc would be tough xxx

How was hosting Christmas at your newly renovated house? I hope it was fun and not too exhausting xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

A BFN on 11dpo with a one hour hold is hardly conclusive, especially given your past history with BFPs. I still have hope for tomorrow. :flower: But I know how draining this must be getting for you. :hugs:

Unfortunately the kids are still sick, but at least today they all got proper naps, since the past two days were crazy with running around everywhere.


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby: it was wonderful, thanks for asking. Busy, but wonderful!!! Up for a bit of peace and quiet now though. 

So I got a tiny shadow of a line while tweaking this morning... As in the faintest shadow in the world. I have to edit the picture on my computer as my phone isn't nearly as powerful, I might be able to see something more then. I don't think this is the start of a BFP as I think it should be a real line at 12dpo not a tweaking shadow!


----------



## squirrel.

So here is the super tweaked version. I think I was just imagining it on my phone :cry:

I guess this cycle is another BFN cycle. My husband did cheer me up yesterday by saying that after January's cycle, if we're still not pregnant, we can go see a private fertility specialist.
 



Attached Files:







frer tweaked.jpg
File size: 131 KB
Views: 10









tweak.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, I can see something on the first pic but very very faint but nothing on the second so not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me as I'm normally not very good at seeing the squinters. Are these from 12dpo fmu?


----------



## squirrel.

Yes, 12dpo FMU. I would expect a darker line of it were a real BFP, as by 12dpo I'd expect there to be enough hormone. I think it's maybe just the tweaking bringing out the test strip maybe?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I see that shadow. :thumbup: Also, are you sure you're 12 dpo? Because if you O'd two days after your positive OPK, like you usually do, then you'd only be 11 dpo, which would make that super squinter perfectly normal. :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Not 100%, as I had really disrupted sleep on what is now 1dpo and the temp is quite close to the coverline, so it could have been lower and I could have ovulated the day after, but my cm suggests FF has the right day.

I know I'm it pregnant this cycle. I should really just chin up and move on to the next one.


----------



## ruby83

I agree that generally you would get a good line 12dpo with fmu but then again look at Chrissy! I would test again before giving up this cycle x

You mentioned earlier going to see a fertility doctor in January. Is that someone that has been recommended? Hopefully that can put your mind at ease. In Australia the doctors are not concerned if you are under 35 until you have been trying 12 months. A friend of mine was struggling to conceive her second- started acupuncture and was pregnant 2nd month following. Not sure if you are into that but I've heard a few success stories &#128516;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It's the same here, no one does testing unless you've been trying for a year with no success. We have good friends that were just about at the 1 year mark and then got pregnant. I was looking at your chart, and every cycle that you've temped since April this year, your temp starts to drop on 12dpo, but today it went up, so either your O date may be a day off, or maybe your lp is getting longer, or you're preggo and just don't have a BFP yet. It took 3 days longer to get a BFP for me this time that my past two pregnancies, so it's not clockwork. :hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Yeah spiffy I was wondering about today's temp rise too, but I do expect it to come down again tomorrow. 

They wait for a year here too, but that's why we'd go see a private FS. If you pay, they don't mind how long you've been trying :) by then it'll be 10 months, so not too far off a year I guess and with our past track record of it being so easy, they might agree it's something to worry about.

I wasn't hopeful this cycle as I'm sort of losing hope now, but I did wonder the last few days as my breasts have been strangely painful. Last night I had such an aching armpit/breast area I had to roll over and sleep on the other side. Not as intense today, but certainly strange for me!


----------



## ruby83

Argh I messed up on my post above! I didn't get my BFP until 14dpo not 12dpo when af was due so I would count yourself out just yet. 

Good idea seeing a fertility specialist. Might put your mind at ease although I'm sure everything is fine. If I recall correctly there were a few cycles you had were your timing wasn't great due to your hubby's schedule. I have faith you will get your third baby (or twins perhaps!) very soon xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yes, I have no doubt you'll get pregnant again. Plus, it wasn't even a full 10 months, technically, because you did have that chemical right in the middle. :hugs:

The sore breasts and armpits was one of my only major symptoms with this pregnancy and was a big one with #3, too, especially since I don't usually get sore breasts. I hope tomorrow brings a nice surprise. :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

BFN again. Don't know why but it's making me really sad today. I really am at the end of my tether with all this.

On to cycle 8, month 10. Cycle number 5 since my chemical. I am really annoyed, as I went to the doctor this month and had a script for day 21 blood tests (they won't do much else she said as we have two children already - hence the wanting to go to a private FS), but was advised to wait till day 25 due to my later ovulation, but that fell around Christmas, so it was all closed. Will have to go in January. My husband going for semen analysis too. I'm really scared about what the results of our tests will be, as it really shouldn't be taking this long with our previous track record. 

I am so tired of seeing BFNs. I am normally such a positive optimistic person, but this TTC is starting to make me pessimistic and sad. Don't mean to be a downer.


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, of course you are feeling down about it. It's completely normal. As much as we try and gear ourselves up for disappointment it still hurts when you want something so bad. There will always be that hope each month you try and seeing a BFN will never be easy. Take care of yourself xxx 

I know it feels like you have been ttc for ever but your cycles were not great at the start and timing wasn't always the best then of course there was your chemical- which shows you can conceive. So taking into account all of those factors 8 cycles does not seem abnormal. I know it is hard but try stay positive. I feel for you because I know how I felt seeing bfn after a few months with Harry. Big hugs xxoo


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm so sorry. :( I know how discouraging this must be for you. :hugs: I really hoped you might get a BFP today because of your temps. They say you only have a 20% chance of conceiving each month, even under the best circumstances, but it's hard to believe that when we all know that one person that gets pregnant first try every time. I have no doubt that your fertility tests will come back fine, but I think it's still a good idea just so you can stop worrying about fertility problems. :hugs:

So I've had a bad sore throat since Christmas night, and was wondering, have any of you had strep before? I'm wondering at what point I should get it checked out.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, I've never had strep but sounds painful! I would get it checked out if I was you. Do you think you caught what your kids had? X


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. I know that they say it takes up to a year for a healthy couple... But I just can't help compare to the last two times :(

So I made the mistake of looking at my test from this morning (I left it after a ew minutes and didn't look again until just now) and there is a clear faint line. Don't even need to squint to see it. It must be an evap, but I've never had an evap like this with clearblue before. What do you think? This isn't even tweaked (it's much clearer in person). I wonder if maybe I'd waited just a few minutes more then maybe it would have come up in the time? I'm just clutching at straws again. Doesn't feel like AF is coming tomorrow. Don't have usual PMS.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I definitely see that line. Do you have any more tests?


----------



## ruby83

I see it too but to be sure I would get another test and try again as soon as you can!!


----------



## squirrel.

I don't have any more tests annoyingly!! Not even cheapies! And now I'm going to bed and I can't even find my thermometer. Agh! Going to have another hunt. I need to know my temp tomorrow to find out if I should bother buying a proper test or not. If it's high I will, if not, I'll leave it. I totally think it's just a strong evap, but it's so bloody clear I real life, just like a normal faint blue line. The only thing leading me to believe evap is that one side is stronger than the other. 

Edit: okay, so I have my thermometer. Here goes.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good night! I'll have my fingers crossed for a higher temp tomorrow and another test! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Good luck squirrel! Time difference is so funny, you were going to bed and we were leaving for the beach! Just got home now, such a beautiful day here but heating up tomorrow. My veins won't be happy &#128513;

Anyone got any big plans for New Years? We are just going out for an early dinner. I doubt I'll make it to midnight! Haha! &#128514;&#127881;


----------



## Ganton

Good luck for this morning, Squirrel. I rally hope this is it for you x


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. Temp stayed the same, but I don't think it's reliable as I had the worst night sleep!! I did sleep a good solid 3.5 hours before taking it, so maybe it's okay, but before that in the night I was up every half an hour for various reasons up until 4. No sign of AF, but I am tender in my lower abdomen and lower back, so she's probably on her way! Last cycle I got light bleeding in the evening of 14dpo, unlike my usual full flow in the morning, so maybe that will happen again today. Not sure whether to waste money on a test. I may wait till tomorrow if AF doesn't show this evening.

Ruby: I know, it's so funny with time differences and the north south seasonal difference as well. I can't get over a summery Christmas and the fact you're heading to the beach in December :) it's definitely mild for us this December (been way warmer than usual), but you still need a coat to go out. Looking out on my grey rainy garden, I'm pining for your summer right now!!


----------



## ruby83

Maybe wait until tomorrow to test then. Then you will get s clearer result and won't waste your $$$! 

We are having nearly 40 degrees for the next week straight so I might start pining for London weather! 

Every time I have gone to London it's been summer so I always think of it being mild and sunny! I have never travelled to a winter destination, we always travel in our winter your summer!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I've always found my temp to be pretty accurate after at least 2 hours of solid sleep, so I'd guess that your 3.5 hours was good enough. Good thing you have Ruby as a voice of logic here, because I'd be saying, go buy a test! :haha:

Ruby, we're just staying in New Years, because it's too much hassle to get a babysitter that night. We'll probably make some yummy finger foods to enjoy with a movie or something. Not sure if I'll make it to midnight either, especially since I feel even more sick today than I did the other day. On top of my sore throat, I now feel like I have a sinus infection. :(

I've only been to London once, and it was in the spring, and they were having surprisingly sunny weather, so that's my experience as well. I'd take a little of your sun right now, Ruby. It's cold and snowy here right now.

So I have my anatomy scan in a few hours. After seeing little guy 3 weeks ago, and knowing everything looked fine, I'm not too anxious, but it'll be nice to see him again. :flower:


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... I'm with Spiffy on this one. I found that as long as I slept a good 3h before temping, that the temps were within expected range. So there's still hope yet! 

Ganton... how are you doing? 

Ruby... oh wow, going to the beach! I wish! Though it has been a milder winter so far, this past week has been colder and more season-like temperatures. 

Spiffy... yay for anatomy scan!! It's always nice to see baby. I'm supposed to go in for another scan (to check the position of my placenta) but the hospital has yet to call me to schedule an appointment. 

While you ladies are enjoying the summer weather and grey rainy days, I am currently snowed in (and house-bound) due to a major snowstorm passing through. DH got caught in a snowbank this morning when he went out to get coffee, and though he shoveled at the time, you wouldn't be able to tell because it's snowing so hard atm. Thankfully we have everything we need inside, and we still have electrical power, so I'm no worried and am enjoying some quiet time after the hustle and bustle of the holidays. Since we're both on winter break from school, it also helps that we don't have to fight the snow (and traffic) in order to get to work.


----------



## ruby83

Haha Spiffy! Just feels like yesterday you were having it hot and I had it cold (although not cold by Utah standard) and wanted to swap with you!! Time flies!
How did your scan go? Always nice to see bub isn't it! My next scan is 32 weeks.
Your NYE sounds lovely. We will watch a movie after dinner too and won't have a late one.


----------



## squirrel.

My new years plans are similar to yours ladies. We'll have a nice dinner after the kids are in bed and share a bottle of champagne at midnight. We usually have plans, either at other people's parties, hosting our own or at my parents-in-law's holiday flat on a beautiful coast down in Dorset with just our family and some friends. This year though, we've been spectacularly disorganised and will hang out with the two of us.

Chrissy, your snow storm sounds intense! I can't imagine snow like that here. Even just 10cm shuts London down (because our infrastructure isn't built for it, it very rarely snows and sticks here). In my 10 years living in London we've had snow settle for more than a day and get to 10cm or more only about 4 or 5 times. I'd love your snow, but it would grind this city to a halt and all anybody would be able to talk about is the weather :haha: we Brits love a bit of small talk about the weather (don't quite know why!!) :)

Spiffy: Hope the scan went well. Any pictures of your little boy to show us? 


So no AF this evening. Could be that my ovulation day in FF was wrong or my luteal phase is still lengthening after giving up breastfeeding. Before having Isla it was around 13 days, so 14 days would be interesting and unusual. My money is on FF having wrong ovulation day and I'm actually only 13dpo today. I feel hot and bothered, but no real PMS signs. Been a bit grumpy today, but I got very little sleep. Usually my PMS makes me cry all day and I haven't been feeling weepy. I also had that really intense pain in my breasts earlier, so much more powerful than AF pains. But every now and then I get very mild crampy tender feelings in my uterus (like right now it feels tender and strange), so AF will probably come tomorrow.


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy I missed seeing your post before! Wow that does sound intense! Funny that u was complaining about our winter this year when our minimum for the day rarely drops below 12-13 degrees Celsius! So I can't even imagine living in those conditions! I hope you have a lovely fire place to snuggle in front of!

Squirrel, we love shall talk about the weather too! So funny isn't it! I really hope AF stays away! So is your plan test tomorrow?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry for the late update! The scan went great and baby is looking awesome. :flower: I got a cute picture, but BnB isn't letting me upload it right now. I'll try it again tomorrow morning.

Squirrel, I just saw that you started a new month with FF. :(

Chrissy, your snow storm sounds crazy! We've had a lot of snow lately, but nothing like that! I'm glad you and your DH don't have to fight it right now.

Well, turns out my MIL offered to babysit for us New Year's Eve so we can go to my SIL's party, so I guess we'll be doing that instead of our night in. It should be fun, though. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

That's great Spiffy! Always nice to have the night off! I don't think I would have the energy for a party though. I've just gone to bed and it's only 10pm here! So tired! Goodnight ladies x


----------



## squirrel.

Spiffy: great news about the scan and New Years. Always nice to go out at New Years. Wish my parents in law were the types to stay on at New Years and babysit :) they're still party animals, in their retired very organised and formal social gatherings way of course. They never pass up a chance to socialise with their friends :) which is great, but not always helpful for babysitting. Can't wait till my mum moves back from the Middle East in a few years, she'll be offering to babysit all the time. She can't get enough of them!

So yep, CD1 again. To be honest I'm relieved all that waiting around knowing I'm not pregnant but having false hope is over. Not doing soy this cycle, it clearly doesn't work for me anymore. I have though bought preseed. Have any of you ladies tried it before with any success? I don't know if my cm is a problem, but I never have lots of EWCM, so maybe it will help. We'll also have our tests done this cycle and if it fails then we'll see about going to see a fertility specialist in February. I think we'll try the SMEP as well rather than every day or once every two days.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, so here's the 3D picture we got yesterday (he's got his hand on his forehead) and also my 20 week bump. :flower:

Squirrel, I understand the relief of being out of limbo, but I'm so sorry you're on to another cycle. :( Have you ever tried soft cups? I've heard wonderful things about those to help keep all the spermies in. :thumbup: I haven't tried preseed, but once again, I've heard good things.

Yeah, our in-laws don't babysit often, but I think they felt bad that they were going to my SIL's party and we were stuck at home, so they offered to trade places, since they go out whenever they want, and we don't get to.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20151229_13_39_49_Pro 1.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 0









AdobePhotoshopExpress_e73810cdc1fa4a44b75f61f1c823efe2.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel sorry to hear AF came &#128543;. I was going to use preseed if I didn't get pregnant the cycle I did this time around as I never had much ewcm at all! I also heard great things. I don't know much about soft cups though, not even sure if we have them here. I have just always put my hips and legs up after dtd &#128518;

Spiffy, he is gorgeous! Geez the 3d scans are so clear! Your bump is also looking great!

My bump is getting itchy from the skin stretching so trying to keep it well moisterised!


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... sorry to hear AF came. I used pre-seed the month before I had my chemical and tbh I didn't find it made much difference. Maybe it's because I already make decent amounts of EWCM, or maybe it's because I didn't get pregnant that cycle, but I only used it that one cycle and then stopped. As for fertility testing, are you doing the blood work that are done on specific days of your cycle in order to confirm that you are indeed ovulating? My family doctor sent me for those after about 6-7 cycles of trying even though I didn't meet the criteria (1 year trying or 35+, though ironically I turned 35 shortly after it would have been 1 year of trying), and I must say that it was a relief knowing that I was indeed ovulating and producing the right ratios of hormones. It made TTCing the following cycles a bit less frustrating. 

Spiffy... that is one gorgeous bump and omg that 3d ultrasound is amazing! And yay for the in-laws volunteering to baby-sit so you can go to the party. Our NYE plans are pretty quiet. We were supposed to go to a big party but I just don't feel up to it. Thankfully DH forgot to rsvp, and since the hosts are having the party catered we really did have to confirm our presence before hand. So new plans... dinner with my brother and his gf (both of whom I love to pieces) and a quiet night of board games. 

Ruby... my bump is itchy all the time too. I keep trying different moisturizers in the hopes that I find one that works well. What have you found works best?

AFM, I overdid it this morning. We had roughly 30cm of snow fall between yesterday afternoon and this morning, and I went and helped DH shovel our entry-way. Though he did most of the heavier stuff (where the plow passed), I still probably pushed more than I should have. Afterwards I had cramping, a really hard bump, and a sore back. Lesson learned... I'm not shoveling after big storms until this baby arrives. 

Tomorrow I have my 1h glucose test, and I have to admit that I'm nervous about it. Being already overweight, all I keep hearing is that my odds of gestational diabetes and pre-eclampsia are significantly higher, so it makes me worry. That being said, I'm still below my pre-pregnancy weight (I'm currently at -10lbs), so maybe it will be fine. I'm also waiting for a phone call from the hospital to schedule another ultrasound to check on the position of my placenta (which was too low and close to my cervix at my 20 week ultrasound). 

Ohh... and our crib arrived today! Yay! And tomorrow after my blood work we are going shopping for a stroller... since prices are going up in the new year (according to the people at the store we went to). Exciting!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, sorry to hear you overdid it. I'm guilty of doing it, too. Sometimes we forget that we really _are_ more fragile when we're pregnant. I hope all goes well with your glucose draw tomorrow. There are plenty of women who are a little overweight who don't get it, so you should be fine. :flower: How fun that you have your crib! I remember setting up our for the first time before DD was born, and it just made everything so much more real.


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy, I've got to be careful with overdoing it too. Even just walking too much or standing up for prolonged periods gives me Braxton hicks and back ache :-(
I've been putting bio oil on my belly at night and palmers cocoa butter during the day. It's helping somewhat! 

Today is stinking hot so been inside all day going through Harry's old clothes and working out what we will need for the baby. They grow so quick I can't believe how small Harry was! We have really good end of year sales here so we brought the car seat and capsule (not sure how long I'll need that for). It's fun setting everything up!


----------



## Ganton

I'm sorry to hear about AF, Squirrel. When I started trying for this one, I had it in my head that it's happen first time like with DS2, and was a bit disappointed that it didn't. I told myself that I'd be relaxed about it until at least the new year, but I know I'd have been frustrated every month anyway. I hope your tests show that everything is normal (or at least very easily fixable) and then you can get on with TTC with that layer of stress and worry removed. I know it must be really hard, but when you get that BFP, I'm sure the timing will seem perfect and like it was just meant to be.

Ruby and Chrissy, it's amazing how different your weather experiences are at the moment. Our seasons tend to be much less dramatic, and we're currently stuck with dull wet weather. It's unusually warm for this time of year, and there have been a few bad floods near me over the last week. 

Spiffy, your bump is very cute. I hope your shots are still doing a good job of keeping the contractions in check.

As for me, I'm feeling good at the moment. I think I've finally hit the blooming phase, so I'm trying to enjoy it as much as I can. I'm feeling nice strong regular movements (which hubby can feel too), I've got a definite baby bump showing and the nausea and digestive issues seems to have passed (fingers crossed). I'm not so big yet that I'm getting uncomfortable and my PGP barely bothers me after my last physio treatment  The only things that are 'bothering' me are the appearance of the veins on the back of my legs and I'm feeling what can only be described as snotty! I don't have a cold or sore throat, I just wake up feeling really really congested and groggy and I have to constantly blow my nose through the morning to clear it. It's not worth complaining about though. I know the pelvic pain, heaviness around my lower bump, possible heartburn wtc will kick in at some point and I'm trying to make the most of this last pregnancy, but I also can't help wishing away the weeks until I reach full term and can start labour watching.

I've eaten far too much sweet stuff over the last few weeks and my weight gain has now kicked in full force. I'm still only up 8lb due to the very slow start, but I know I need to slow it down, so all chocolates are banned as of tomorrow.

Here's a pic of my 23 week bump 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I love your bump! It's so cute. :flower: I'm happy to hear that you've hit the sweet spot of pregnancy. I'd have to say that's where I'm at, too. I'm feeling movements, have decent amounts of energy, not too much hip pain yet, and the contractions are still pretty mild. But I know what you mean, it's hard not to wish away time until the end! :dohh:

Your weight gain sounds great to me! I'm up about 12lbs, so you've got me beat. :winkwink:

I can't believe we're almost to 2016...the year our babies will be born! (And Squirrel, I'm including you in that, because I see no reason why you won't be pregnant by March/April, which will still give you a 2016 baby. :flower:)


----------



## ruby83

Happy new year ladies! It's the morning of the 1st here! Had a lovely dinner and quiet night until the damn fire works started and my dogs went crazy then harry came into our bed at 4am. Feel like I have been up most of the night and didn't even party!! Haha! I think a nap is in order later!

The weather difference is crazy isn't it. Sorry to hear about your floods, I hope the damage was minimal! We have had bush fires just out of the city near a national park. So far 120 houses have been lost but luckily no one killed. The summer here often brings terrible bush fires. We live in the city but sometimes you can still still the smoke &#128543;

Glad to hear you are feeling well Ganton! I wish I was! Your bump is very cute! Are you quite tall? It's funny how everyone shows differently! I'm feeling huge at the moment! Started my weight gain slow but now putting on a kilo a week for the last 2 weeks! I'm at 8kg now . I gained about 16kg with Harry so not too concerned as I'm lucky it was very easy to drop after birth. Still makes me uncomfortable now though! Enjoy feeling well and energetic ladies!! &#128518;
We are going away next Thursday (which is my birthday) for a few days down the beach. I'm really looking forward to it! My husband has been off since the 23rd too so that's been nice. I'm liking being in holiday mode! X
Enjoy your celebrations tonight!


----------



## squirrel.

Lovely bumps Ganton and spiffy! Crazy how different we all are with bumps. I remember always wanting my bump to be bigger in both pregnancies as I never really felt I looked pregnant till third tri with either of mine. I hope the next time my bump comes quicker as it will be my last :) I love when they're at that small manageable stage before the end of third tri when everything becomes so hard! My bump with Isla never amounted to much as I had her at 36 weeks, but with Oscar I was overdue and he was 9lbs, so my bump caught up and was pretty sizeable by the end!!

Spiffy I really really hope I can have a 2016 baby too, but to be honest, I don't feel hopeful about it :( my other two were born in 2012 and 2014, so 2016 would be a nice pattern, but it would mean getting pregnant by March. I just don't see that happening :( would be amusing if I got pregnant next cycle and had a November due date, that would make my mum happy. I've had a baby in July and a baby in March. My mum had a baby in March, a baby in November and a baby in July (me). She's hoping I have a baby in November too to complete the set :haha: weird side story. My really good friend has had two children. One on my birthday and one on my brother's birthday, I really want her to have her last baby on my other brother's birthday as that would be pretty bizarre!

Chrissy: I hope your glucose test goes well!

And Spiffy: that is one gorgeous baby in there :)


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww Squirrel, I really hope that you get to repeat that pattern. It would be really cool... and imo would make the extra waiting worthwhile. 

I hope you all had a good new year's day (and eve). We spent NYE with my brother and his gf and when midnight rolled around, she asked me how I felt about it now being the year that this baby would be born in. I have to admit that I hadn't thought of it that way yet and it made me both excited and nervous about it. 

Afm, my glucose test went well. I knew going in that the so-called juice they give you is pretty disgusting, but I still wasn't fully prepared for it. It made me nauseous, but thankfully I didn't throw it up, or I would have had to do it over again. I didn't get the results right away (don't know if that is common where you ladies are) and have to wait for my doctor to give them to me. Hopefully the office will call and let me know because otherwise I don't have an OB appointment for another 3 weeks (at 30 weeks). I figure that if it comes back with abnormal results, they'll probably call me, and if everything is fine, I'll probably only find out at my next appointment... so here's to hoping that I don't hear from them in the next week. 

Also, winter break is almost over, so guess what that means? It means I get to spend the next 2 days attacking the huge pile of grading that I've been putting off during the holidays. Hopefully I manage to get most of it done. 

I hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, that would be a cool pattern! My first three pregnancies had a really cool pattern to them, because everything revolved around July, March, and October.

DD conceived in July born in March
DS1 conceived in October born in July
DS2 conceived in March born in October

It was just so weird that it worked out that way! Poor baby #4 has no pattern. :haha:

Ruby, my DH has been off since the 23rd, too! It's been so nice having the extra help and the adult conversation during the day. :winkwink: It will make it so hard when he goes back to work, though, since he won't get vacation time again until this baby is born. That's awesome that you're going away for your birthday next week! I hope you guys have a great time! :flower:

Chrissy, I think it's so funny that as students, we never imagined that our teachers procrastinated grading homework as much as we procrastinated doing it! :haha: As for the glucose test, my OB's office only calls if you failed the test. But we have a great online system, too, so I can look online and see full reports from labs, ultrasounds, appointments, etc. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, that would be a great pattern for your children! 

Chrissy, back to work already! Our schools don't go back until first week of February as this is our end of year break. Did you decide when you'll finish up?

My son is going through a developmental leap I think. He is talking heaps and even stringing 3 word sentences together. This has all happened so quickly in the last 2 weeks but it has really affected his sleep. Taking us ages to get him down and the last 2 nights he has woken upset and come into our bed at 1.30am. Have any of you experienced this with your older kids? He is turning 2 at the end of the month. I did a Google and sounds like it can be coo on and labeled a sleep regression. I really hope it passes soon as I need my sleep!


----------



## Ganton

Squirrel, that's the sort of perfect timing I meant. I'm sure there have been many months that would have felt just right, but it sounds like next month could be the one.

Chrissy, how's the weather near you now? Is it going to make things difficult with having to get back to work? I've also had DH off for 10 days, which has been lovely. His next big break will be paternity leave, when he's actually going to take the full 2 week entitlement rather than going back when the baby is 4 days old like he did with the boys.

Ruby, my DS1 seemed to have sleep regressions for everything. To be honest, his sleep pattern was so bad until he was well past 2 that it was hard to work out if it really was due to development leaps or just one long bad phase! There did seem to be slight deteriorations around the time of crawling, walking, talking etc. 
DS2 has been much better with sleep and hadn't really had any regressions since he started sleeping through at around 3 months. He woke at 2.30am last night which is really unusual but he was obviously starting with a cold. I'm expecting a bit of a bad night tonight too as he's still stuffy and he got some cake stuck to the roof of his mouth after dinner and ended up bringing up all his dinner as he was gagging. I gave him some toast afterwards but I reckon he'll be hungry. 

How do all your little ones do with chewing and gagging? DS1 has been really good with solid food but DS2 still gags loads. He seems to just shove too much in his mouth and doesn't chew it properly. I've got very good at whipping him out of his high chair so I can tip him forward to help him get it out. That's normally enough to sort it out but I had to use my finger to help unstick it from the roof of his mouth tonight. It's the first time he's ever vomited from gagging. I don't leave him alone with any food as I just don't know when he's going to end up struggling, and I'm just not sure how to help him learn to chew properly, or whether it's normal at his age?


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Ganton. I really hope my DS2 is a good sleeper!! I also hope Harry is just going through a phase because he is normally very good. Ah we will see! Kids have a way of always keeping us on our toes!
Harry (who is similar age to your son) has lots of teeth now and although he stuffs the food in his mouth he has never had any issues with gagging- just a little piggy! Must be a bit scary! I do cut up fruit and harder foods quite small still but I let him chomp on an apple and he is ok. I sometimes prompt him to take smaller bites. Not sure how else you can teach them. 

That's nice your hubby will take 2 weeks off. 4 days is so short!! I think my hubby will aim for 2-3 weeks also. He has a lot of flexibility at work and works from home on Tuesdays which is nice and will be good to have the support when baby 2 comes along!

I hope your DS2 feels better soon!

Is anyone getting lots of Braxton hicks? I'm getting lots when standing and walking even short distances. I don't remember getting them with Harry. I have heard they are normal but it is a bit disconcerting sometimes!


----------



## Ganton

Maybe I've just got too used to what DS1 can eat and am expecting too much from DS2. When I google things related to sensitive gag reflexes, there are toddlers who can't manage lumpy foods and are regularly vomiting. He's nothing like that, he just struggles with things that are in quite large chunks but still small enough to fit in his mouth in one piece. He's fine with biscuits, huge pieces of cheese, soft fruits like strawberries that he can bite bits off, but has problems with chicken, segments of satsuma, melon. I'm quite cautious and cut up foods like those quite small or give him a narrow stick of melon rather than a cube shape, and I think my husband is now realising why he should be more careful too, having witnessed a few gagging episodes. Grapes still get chopped for my 3.5 year old but it still scared me when I heard news of a 2.5 year old boy that recently choked to death on a grape.

I hope Harry's sleep improves. I normally found that sleep seemed rough with no apparent reason for a while, then a new skill would emerge to make sense of it all. If he's started to out sentences together, hopefully he's started to master the skill and is near the end of his sleep problems. 

I hardly had any Brixton Hicks with the boys. I just had a few towards the end with DS2, but I only really noticed them if I had my hands on my bump and could feel the tightening. They weren't particularly uncomfortable. Because of my previous experience, I'd be a bit nervous if I get them early on in this pregnancy, but I know so many people who have had them from very early and they're completely normal. If they're mainly happening when you're standing/walking and ease off when you rest, I don't think they're anything to worry about at all.


----------



## Ganton

By the way, Ruby, I think a typo in my post above May have mislead you about how good a sleeper a second baby could be. DS2 started sleeping through at 13 months, not 3! I would say "I wish he slept through at 3 months" but I actually quite liked those middle of the night feeds and cuddles with him. He was quite good at settling back down after a feed and was generally only up once or twice after 6 months or so (although I can't really remember to be honest) so it really didn't feel too bad.


----------



## ruby83

Haha I thinking wow 3 months! Harry started sleeping through around 5 months which I think had to do with the fact he was always mix fed as I never had enough breast milk. My husband would dream feed him around 11 30 with formula and then he would get through until morning. I'm really hoping I have enough breast milk for this one that I don't need to mix feed.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I thought the same thing, "Wow, 3 months?" Glad to know my babies aren't THAT far off from yours. :haha: None of them slept through until after 1 year. As for the gagging, all of our kids have had sensitive gag reflexes, and as toddlers have all gone through stages of gagging themselves with their fingers and throwing up. It's really obnoxious! I mentioned it to my OB once (because I was late to my appointment because DS1 gagged himself and threw up in the car) and she said it's a sign of a highly developed something or other (I don't remember what), but apparently it's a good sign. Sure doesn't seem like it when I'm cleaning up vomit, though! :dohh:

Ruby, you said your son comes and gets into your bed, so I take it he's not in a crib anymore. Our 2 year old wakes up crying sometimes in the middle of the night, but he's in a crib, and we just wait a few minutes and he puts himself back to sleep most of the time. But none of our kids have been great sleepers, so I never know for sure what's causing it.

As for the BH, I never know if I have them, since I contract so regularly anyway. There are times, though, when I seem to have milder contractions, and maybe those are BH. They're supposed to be more frequent the more pregnancies you have, though, so it sounds normal that you'd be having more this time.


----------



## Chrissy05

I don't think I've felt any BH contractions yet. Is that normal? Or maybe I just haven't noticed them yet? Maybe it's one of those things that women who have already had children feel sooner than FTMs?

Ruby... I haven't decided when I will stop working/teaching. Term ends at the end of January and the new term starts the first week of Feb. I'm hoping to start the new term and maybe work until the end of Feb or first week of March. It'll really depend on how I'm feeling. I'm starting to not sleep as well as normally, which means that I am fatigued most of the time. 

Ganton... weather-wise we are back to regular January temperatures and conditions (unlike December which was unseasonably warm). Temperatures range between -10C and -20C. The good news is that when temps drop that low, it doesn't really snow much (not enough moisture in the air), which will make driving in to work much easier. 

Question for you ladies. I was reading how a few of your husbands are taking a few weeks off work when the baby arrives. Is this an actual paternity leave or a mandated leave of absence? Or are they taking their vacation time? I am just curious as to how it works elsewhere. In my province, the father only gets whatever time off the employer allows them to take, which in our case is 3 days. That being said, in the province right next to mine (literally a 20 minute drive from my house), fathers are entitled to a 5 week paid parental leave. Most of DH's friends live in that province and they're having trouble understanding that he will only be able to take a few days off before returning to work. I don't know how it works in the US, but since many women don't even get a decent maternity leave, I can't imagine that fathers get much time off. Spiffy... any comments on that?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, in the US, fathers only get whatever leave their employers allow, and most don't give more than a week. My DH's last job only gave him 3 days, but his current job gives him a week. I'm jealous of places where the fathers get more time off! But living in a country where the mothers only 4-6 weeks off, I guess I shouldn't expect much. :(

As for BH, I didn't get them the first time around until third trimester, and even then, they were infrequent until the last few weeks.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, yep Harry is in a bed now so makes getting him off to sleep that more difficult. He was doing great in the bed for about a month so really don't want to go back to the cot. Will just try ride it out.

Chrissy, I didn't get any Braxton hicks with Harry so it's all new to me!
Here in Australia, husbands get 2 weeks paternity but my hubby's work is very flexible so he can take whatever as long as he is checking emails and available to his staff if needed. With Harry he was off about 4 weeks in total but 1 of those weeks was when I was in hospital before Harry was born. Geez a few days sounds pretty rough. I was so emotional when DH went back to work and I was alone with DS!


----------



## Ganton

In the UK, there's a right for fathers to take 2 weeks paternity leave. The first week is paid at a statutory rate (about £150 for the week) and the second week is unpaid. With the boys, hubby just took the first 4 or 5 days off (2 of which were over the weekend) then used his normal leave to take other random days off over the following couple of months. I actually found that it was good with DS1 as it forced me to get used to spending a day alone with the baby straight away rather than coming to rely on the help too much, and then I had his other days off to look forward to. I am looking forward to having him around for 2 weeks this time though, particularly to help on the days where I have all 3 to look after.

Spiffy, I'm glad your OB wasn't concerned. It's not nice to see my little one gagging, but I guess it helps to protect them against choking.


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, how are you all? I've been taking it easy the last 2 days and very minimal BH so clearly they come when I'm doing too much! Feeling a bit lazy actually! Harry is at kindy tomorrow then we are off to the beach so will be good to get away!

Harry is still being horrible to put to sleep at night. He carried on for 1.5 hours last night and only calmed when I l lay next to him and put In The night Garden on my phone? He eventually fell asleep! Mind you I think I nearly fell asleep too! The kid has stamina that's for sure! I took him swimming this afternoon so hopeful he is tired enough not to give us too much grief! We will see in an hour when he goes to bed!! &#128513;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I'm sorry Harry is still giving you grief at night. :( My only suggestion is to put a child-proof door knob on his side of the door and then let him throw a fit for a few nights until he realizes that you're not going to come get him, or let him get in your bed. You can still stand outside his door and say soothing things occasionally, like, "Mummy loves you, Harry, but it's time to go to sleep now." It's not easy listening to them cry, but if he knows you'll come lay with him or let him in your bed, he'll probably just keep doing it. :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Spiffy. I think you are right. It's just so hard listening to him get upset because he is always such a happy kid.
Last night I only went in to put him back in bed when he got out and came to the door- maybe 3x then he nodded off on his own after about 30 mins of whining but not screaming.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Glad to hear it, Ruby! How did he do last night?

Well, I've officially hit the point where my hips are starting to rebel against me. I got out of bed this morning and staggered like a drunk person to the bathroom and then almost fell onto the toilet. :dohh: I've had hip problems in all of my pregnancies, but I've noticed that it starts earlier and earlier each time. :(

How are the rest of you feeling?


----------



## ruby83

Oh Spiffy that sounds horrible!! Do you see a physio? I do Pilates with a physio which has helped with my back pain.

Harry did ok last night, probably took about 30 mins to nod off and no screaming so hopefully we aw turning a corner. It's my birthday today and we are heading down the beach for a few days so hopefully that doesn't disrupt his sleep too much!! 

My main pregnancy issue at the moment are my BH and legs and feet! My feet need to be elevated all the time because they feel so hot and tired. Not swollen though yet. Heat would be doing it I think.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, happy birthday! :cake: I hope you have a great trip to the beach! (I'm jealous!) And I'm so glad to hear that Harry's sleep is starting to get better.

Just be careful with all those BH. My Irritable Uterus contractions feel almost exactly like BH (except the last a little longer, usually) and with your history of preterm labor, just make sure you don't brush them off as normal if you're having a lot of them. :hugs:

As me getting physio, I'm sure it would help, but I don't know when I'd have the time. :(


----------



## ruby83

Thanks spiffy, I have had a lovely birthday! Weather is perfect down here and just got home from a yummy Thai dinner. 
Spiffy maybe if you could even get 1 physio app they might be able to write you out a program to do at home when you can fit it in. I actually can't imagine how busy you must be and how tired! Remember to prioritize yourself too, you have have a while to go and don't want to get worse! 
I hear you about the BH and am going to chat with my OB next week. I'm getting them heaps when walking. Best to be safe even though I'm sure I'm fine.

I hope everyone is doing well &#128111;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I'm glad you'll be talking to your OB. I've been reading stories from moms who've had preterm labor, and so many of them had their next baby even earlier, so I've had it on my mind lately! I'm so glad you're having a great birthday vacation. Thai sounds good right now! :flower:

I'll ask my OB about the hip pain at my next appointment and see what she recommends. If I'm lucky, she may already know some exercises I can do, and then I won't even have to get a physio appointment. I bet I could also look up exercises on Youtube. Gotta love the internet. :winkwink:

Ganton, happy V-day today! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Spiffy! Where have you been reading about pre term labour? I wouldn't mind reading up too. Hearing the success stories makes me feel more comfortable. Also I'm feeling more at ease since I'll be 30 weeks on Monday. One of my good friends sister in law recently went into labour at 20 weeks and had to deliver the baby :-( l don't know all the details except she became pregnant again when her son was only 4 months. Made me so emotional. 

Good idea speaking with your OB in sure there are some stretches/ w


----------



## ruby83

Oops posted too early! I meant to finish saying stretched or exercises that will help. Be careful looking on the net because technique is really important and it's good when someone can show you so you know you are doing it right! X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Ruby. I'll probably just wait and talk to my OB before looking up anything online. :)

As for the stories I was reading, it was this thread on Babycenter, from the group "Pregnancy After Preemie": https://community.babycenter.com/post/a532135/introductions

Of course, a lot of the ladies that were sharing their stories had babies much earlier than me, but I still find it interesting to see what patterns some people had with their births, especially people like me who's babies have each come earlier than the one before. It's also encouraging to see that so many women have had success with 17P shots. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Spiffy!


----------



## Chrissy05

Hi ladies! 

Remember how I said last week that I hadn't yet experienced any BH contractions... well surprise surprise, I spoke too soon. I've been getting them every so often for the past few days, especially when I've over-exerted myself or am tired. Hopefully it's all in the normal range, but I'll mention it to my OB when I see him next week. 

This weekend we had our first prenatal class and I must say that it was VERY informative. I've been trying to avoid thinking (and talking/reading/focusing) on the actual labour part as I'm pretty terrified of the entire process, but the class helped me since I was forced to learn about it and discuss it. Even DH, who was apprehensive about the class (especially since it was all day Saturday and meant he had to get up early), really enjoyed it. It's a 2-part class, so we have another Saturday class this coming weekend.


----------



## ruby83

That's great Chrissy! I found out class quite informative too but that being said none of what I was taught ended up being relevant as I never got contractions like they described and was well into labour before I knew!! My class was only 3 hours though so yours sounds much more thorough!

I saw my OB today regarding my BH and she said they are fine as long as they are not painful or getting worse and they go away when I rest or change positions. They are uncomfortable and annoying though! Although a reminder to take it easy sometimes &#128541;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I'm glad your OB wasn't worried, but I think it was still good to let her know, in case they do get any worse. :flower:

Chrissy, I'm glad you're enjoying your birth class. I took one, too, but I pretty much already knew everything they taught us (I was and still am a research-aholic), but I think it was good for DH to hear everything. As for birth, don't worry so much about it. Honestly, I loved giving birth and am excited to do it again. It's hard to explain, but it's like a huge adrenaline rush. And if you get an epidural, there's hardly any pain (seriously, I was able to sleep a little during labor with my first). I've also had the no epidural experience (well, I had one, but it didn't work, so I felt everything) and even then, it was still exciting and doesn't make me apprehensive about doing again. So you might be like me, and love it. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy I wish I loved giving birth! I just hold onto the thought that most people tell me the second time is a lot easier!! Please please be true! Haha &#128514;


----------



## Ganton

I also enjoyed the whole labour experience and am quite excited about it again.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, my second was way better than my first! It only lasted 6 hours, with just 2 minutes of pushing, and only a slight tear. My third only took 30 seconds of pushing and I didn't tear at all, but the labor itself was longer, so it's hard to say which one was easier. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Ah that would be good! Hopefully it rings true for me also!

It has been so hot here today so I spent the day indoors (Harry is at kindy), and have started packing my hospital bag, organising baby things and cleaning the laundry! Very productive! I never packed a hospital bag with Harry so DH had to get things for me. I ended up really missing my toiletries and other things that would have made me feel nicer. So this time I am organised! 

Sitting down with a cup of tea now before I head of to get Harry 

Hope everyone is well!

Squirrel, how are you going? What CD are you now? X


----------



## squirrel.

Hi guys :wave: glad to hear you're all doing so well! I can't believe how far along you all are!!! Like seriously! How does time go that fast? :)

CD15 and I'm ovulating today (or maybe tomorrow). Got such strong OPKs yesterday. I had a yeast infection straight after my period so we didn't get in as much bding as I'd have liked. We have managed twice and will again today and tomorrow, but I don't think it's enough. I used preseed this time and haven't used soy isoflavones (so I'm stoked to be ovulating on time even without the soy). I feel a bit pressured this time as Nick is away for 2.5 weeks in Feb, so he'll be away my fertile window. Will suck to take a month off :( we do our tests though this month, so maybe that will shed some light on what is going on.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I really hope you get your BFP this month and get to just relax and not worry about all this TTC malarkey anymore. But like you said, even if there was a problem, you'd find out soon when you do your tests. But who knows? Maybe the preseed with be the little extra you need to catch that egg! :thumbup:

Ruby, we're also staying inside today, but in our case it's because it's so darn cold! The high for today is 30 degrees (that'd be about -1 Celsius for you) and it's been like that since Christmas, so it's just miserable to spend time outside for very long, which means my kids are going stir crazy and driving me up the wall! :wacko:

In other news, somehow I missed that you hit the 30 week mark! :flower: Still seems so far away to me.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy that is so crazy! I can't imagine it being that cold!! Yesterday it was 43 degrees here - about 109 degrees for you! There has been a huge campaign here in Australia about people leaving their kids in hot cars. Unfortunately there have been quite a few fatalities recently. Anyway one of the campaigns shows a chef cooking a steak in a hot car! It cooks so quickly it's crazy! Today is thankfully cooler here although I shouldn't complain our air con works very well! I remember not long ago living with no air con! 

Kids get so stir crazy at home all day. Sounds like a good day to bake a yummy cake &#128518;

Squirrel, yay for ovulation again! I'm with spiffy, have everything crossed that this is your bfp cycle! 

Yep 30 weeks here which has kicked me into gear to get things organised! I went into hospital at 34 weeks with Harry so want to be prepared just in case. Not sure if this is the nesting phase but yesterday I went gung ho with cleaning/ sorting/ organising things and plan to do the same today while Harry is in kindy. 

I was thinking of getting Harry to choose a present for the baby but not sure how early to do this? Have you guys done this before?

Hope everyone is well! Keep warm xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I'm sick of the cold, but I wouldn't want your 109 either! It got up to 120 when I lived in Phoenix, Arizona, and that was pure misery. You feel like the air gets seared out of your lungs the second you step outside. They also had to constantly tell parents not to leave their kids in the car, and yet, it happened every summer. So sad. :(

That's great that you're getting everything organized and ready. I packed my hospital bag with DD when I was 36 weeks, which was plenty of time, but then I packed it at 36 weeks with DS1 and went into labor a few days later, so with DS2, I packed it at 32 weeks when I first started dilating, so I wasn't rushing to do it last minute. I think this time I'll pack it at 32 weeks again, unless I start dilating before then (I plan to start getting checked for dilation at 28 weeks).

As for a present for the baby, I'd say maybe wait a little longer, since even 4 or 5 weeks (if you go early again) seems like a LONG time for a toddler. If I were you, I'd let DH go to the store with Harry and pick something out just before they come to hospital to meet the baby, because I think it would help Harry feel more excited to meet his brother. But obviously if it's something you want to do with Harry, maybe just wait another couple of weeks so it won't be so long to wait, or else Harry might even forget he was the one that picked it out. :haha:


----------



## ruby83

Haha you are so right! I think I might go with your suggestion and get DH to take him just before he visits the baby. That way it will be fresh in his mind!! I might get something for the baby to give Harry too!


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I hope you are all well! I've been getting a bit anxious about labour lately and was doing some research and quite a few sites recommend red raspberry leaf tea to help strengthen uterus and assist with a shorter and smoother labour. Obviously given my history with Harry coming early I'll not start this unless my OB clears it but wondering if any of you ladies have tried it or heard much about it?

Thanks &#128518;


----------



## Chrissy05

Ruby... I heard about red raspberry leaf tea at my prenatal class this week. The woman who gives the class (she has worked as both a nurse and a doula) said that it does help some women, but not everyone. That being said, it shouldn't be taken before you are much closer to term because it can induce early labour and contractions. 

Squirrel.... loving those rising temps. Hopefully this is the cycle for you. 

Afm, I finally got the results from my glucose tolerance test back. I had assumed that since I hadn't heard anything in over a week that I'd passed it... but turns out due to the holidays my results were delayed and my blood levels were slightly elevated after the 1h test. So now I have to go for another test (2h glucose tolerance). I'm really nervous about it and afraid of the repercussions on baby if I don't pass it and end up having GD. Have any of you had to re-do the glucose test? Any advice to help calm my nerves?


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Chrissy. I actually found a thread on the tea in the third trimester page which has been helpful. I go back to my OB next week for an app and my 32 week ultrasound so will chat with her about it then.

I have only ever done the 2 hour test here in Australia. Maybe watch your sugar intake a few days before the test in case it impacts on the results. I don't know a lot about GD however from the little I have read, in most cases it can be controlled by diet. Try not to stress, just wait and see what the next test comes back as. :hugs:

Squirrel, how many DPO are you now? 

I hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Ganton

In the UK, they don't do the GTT at all unless you have specific risk factors, then I think they go straight to the 3 hour test. I know it must be worrying to have to do the next test, but I've heard of lots of people failing the 1 hour then passing the longer test. Also, if you did have GD, it's best to know about it than have it go untreated, and it doesn't always require medication. I worry that I may have had GD with my others and this one because my boys were so big at birth, but they're just below the threshold to trigger the test.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, one of my best friends failed the first glucose test in both of her pregnancies, but passed the second one. Both of her babies were 9lbs, though! :winkwink:

Ruby, I didn't use RLT in any of my pregnancies, since information online said not to if you have a history of breast cancer in your family, which I do. However, I would suggest Evening Primrose Oil. I swear it helped me dilate because I was 4cm before I even went into labor both times I used it (was 5/6 cm when I the contractions finally started to hurt). I didn't use it last time, since I knew I might go into preterm labor, and with him I was only 2.5cm when I went into labor.

Squirrel, based on your chart, I'm assuming you're 5dpo today. Almost halfway through your TWW already! :flower:

So I know this sounds stupid, but lately I've been worried that instead of going into preterm labor, I'm going to go overdue and have a huge baby. :dohh: Because of these shots, I'm only having like, 3 contractions a day (I think at this point last time around, I was having 20-30 a day). And since my boys were a pretty decent size for coming early, it was projected that they would have been 8-9lbs if they'd stayed in until 40 weeks. I should be excited to have a full term baby, but the prospect of birthing a huge baby, when I've never even had a 7lb baby, is daunting. :wacko:


----------



## Ganton

When I was 37 weeks pregnant with DS1, my SIL had her 8lb9 baby by caesarean. I remember thinking at the time how big that sounded and that she'd probably be glad she didn't have a vaginal birth. If someone had told me that 4 weeks later, I'd have a 9lb1 baby, I'd have been so scared. His delivery was hard work but nothing to be scared of. DS2 was 9lb9 but such an easy delivery. Big babies aren't necessarily really hard work, and your other babies will still have helped to stretch things and pave the way, even though they were on the smaller side.


----------



## Ganton

Do you stop your shots in advance of your due date? If you notice an increase in contractions just before your next shot is due at the moment, then maybe things will ramp up pretty quickly after you stop the shots completely.

This is an entirely uneducated opinion, but I don't think you'll have a huge baby. I, on the other hand, think this one to be a good 9lb, or 10lb+ if it's another boy, and maybe arrive between 39 and 42 weeks.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I stop the shots at 36 weeks (but if I'm not dilated at all, I might stop at 35 weeks so I don't have to buy a whole new month's worth). That's why I think I'm getting worried about going overdue, because today is the day I'm supposed to get the next shot (we'll do it after the kids are in bed) and I've still had hardly any contractions today. Of course, I know I'm being silly because I'm still only 23 weeks, and the contractions might start coming more often as I get further along. And maybe I'll still have a 37/38 week baby without all the contractions, since DD came at 38 weeks and I didn't have an Irritable Uterus with her.

Thanks for the encouragement, though. It's nice to know that even if I do have a big baby, it won't necessarily be a harder birth. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy I am sure you will be fine whatever size baby you have! My labour was so painful and needed an episiotmomy despite Harry being quite small! Harry was around 2.4 and my friend gave birth 2 weeks before me and her baby was 4kg and she had a smooth labour and very minimal tearing! Go figure!

Spiffy, how did you use evening primrose oil? When did you start? Thanks xx


----------



## ruby83

I thought it was time for a bump pic! So here is mine at 31 weeks. I feel bigger than I look. I think because of my varicose veins and being a lot more uncomfortable (I wasn't picking up after a toddler in my first pregnancy!). I would love to see some bump pics Chrissy, Spiffy and Ganton!

I have been working hard cleaning out and organising the nursery so here are a couple of pics. It is getting there, bit more to do though. I have ordered a big 'C' to put on the striped wall behind the cot.

Squirrel, 5dpo! When are you planning on testing this time? I have everything crossed for you!
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 2









baby t nursery.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ruby83

Ooops this one dropped off I think
 



Attached Files:







baby t nursery2.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## squirrel.

Lovely bump Ruby! I can't get over how slim you look everywhere else! Amazing! The nursery is looking lovely too. Love the simple white and blue with the wall really making an impact!

Spiffy: amazing that the shots are having such an impact on your contractions. I wouldn't worry too much about a big baby. As Ganton has said, big babies don't necessarily mean tougher birth. I think the more babies you have, the easier it gets. I think I'd have a bigger baby the next time if I went overdue again. Oscar was five days overdue and 9lbs. Isla was nearly a month early and she was 7lbs8oz, so she would have been big too I think. 

Ganton: 9lbs8! Well done you! I think you're right to imagine a bigger baby if it's another boy. They do say babies get bigger with subsequent pregnancies. Have you got a gut feeling about the gender?


Yep, 6dpo today. I've been doing this so long now, I don't even really feel excited or the urge to test yet. Feeling a little sad that nick is away next month during fertile time - he's going on tour in Italy for 2.5 weeks. So it looks like we won't be able to next try till March, which will make it a year of trying :( I think I'll just see how long I can hold off testing. Maybe after the weekend when I'm 12dpo or so. Not expecting anything. 

I go for blood tests tomorrow to check my thyroid, hormones and vitamins etc. A bit nervous about the results. My temp shift wasn't amazing this time around, so I don't think I produce enough progesterone. If this is the issue, then I won't get any help here. They don't prescribe progesterone in the UK as far as I'm aware. Nick did say after this cycle we could seek private medical care and they might prescribe progesterone. Listen to me, diagnosing myself without any evidence! :haha: 

Bored of TTC now!!


----------



## ThiaC

Hi Squirrel, about progesterone:

I also looked into solutions, and ended up buying a "natural Progesterone oil" called progestelle (there are other brands too). Shipped it from the US. It's classified as a supplement, not a medicine, so maybe you could order it from US, just pay some taxes?

Natural progesterone means that it's made from yams, and is the totally same make up as the hormone in human bodies, unlike industrial progesterone which is different and doesn't work as well. Medicine companies can't use natural hormones, because they couldn't specify it as a medicine and set protection against copying.

It's oil, so it doesn't have water, and thus doesn't need the additives that prog creams have, e.g. parabens. These additives act as xenoestrogens (external estrogen), and thus partially cancel out the effect of the progesterone.

If you have hormone balance issues, it's also recommended to avoid xenoestrogens by getting natural non-paraben shampoos, lotions, dishwashers, laundry detergent, avoid plastics when possible etc. Our modern world is a huge challenge on fertility...


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ThiaC. Very informative!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, lovely bump! Definitely coming along now. :flower: (I'll have to take a bump pic soon). Your nursery is adorable and makes me wish we had a cuter nursery, but I look at it and never know what to do with it that won't require a lot of work. :haha:

As for the Evening primrose oil, I started taking one capsule a day at 34 weeks, and then upped it to two a day at 36 weeks. 

Squirrel, I'm sorry to hear how discouraged you're feeling about TTC. I hope your test results either give you some answers or some encouragement. :hugs:

Well, wish me luck, ladies. I have my OB appointment this afternoon and have to take all three kids with me. It's going to be an absolute nightmare, because my 2 year old has been so difficult lately, and is constantly pushing down my 1 year old, but there's no timeout at a doctor's office. :(


----------



## ruby83

Thanks ladies!

Squirrel, hope your blood test went well today! When do you get the results? Sorry you are feeling like you are. A year TTC would feel like forever! I hope you get your BFP this time and don't have to go to the fertility specialist or have to worry about Nick being away. Xxx

Argh Spiffy, I hope your app went well! Sounds like a nightmare taking all 3 kids to your appointment!! I hope they were good! Thanks for the EPO info, I'll look into it further.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks :hugs: to be honest, it's more a deep seated sadness now rather than an active think-about-how-sad-I-feel-every-moment-of-the-day sadness, so I'm coping with it okay. I still feel it'll happen one day, but until it does, I will feel quite resigned.

Blood test done. They took five vials! I've never minded having my blood taken and this guy today was so good I barely felt the needle going in. The results go to my GP in 7 days; I wonder what the process is... whether I call them to book an appointment to discuss or whether they'll call me. I still need to book my husband's semen analysis too, but they're so rubbish, I keep missing the appointments even though I start calling from when they're open, only to be met by the engaged tone and then when I do get through, all the appointments are gone. It was never this bad at the surgery, but they keep their books open, so lots of new patients keep signing up and now they're too overbooked to actually get any appointments :( I do value our NHS greatly, it's our country's greatest asset in my opinion, but this way of running a surgery is just so ridiculous!!


This is my last chance to *maybe* get 2 academic years between Isla and the next baby instead of three. If I were pregnant now my due date would be October 5th. Here the cut off for the academic year is 1st September. Isla was nearly a month early and if my irritable uterus kicks off again next pregnancy, then I may end up with another early baby. Might not be that early, it'd need to be like 6 weeks early to be born in August (which of course I wouldn't want as that'd make me worried!), but if it were to happen we'd end up with 2 academic years between them all. It would be horrible to have a preemie (we got lucky with Isla, she was barely premature and was absolutely fine, but any earlier and she might have had issues), so I'm not hoping for an August baby, just thinking what might happen. I was thinking yesterday after dropping Oscar off at nursery that when he's in Year 6 (end of primary school), Isla will be in Year 4 and the next one will be in year 1... that seems so crazy to me... such a huge gap! When Oscar is in Year 13 (last year of secondary school) the littlest one would still only be in Year 8... that's crazy!! When my eldest brother was in Year 13, I was in Year 10. I hate the idea of the last one being alone at home for three years after Isla has gone off to university. I had one year alone at home (my brothers are 3 and 1 year older) and I really missed the company of my siblings. This next one will have three whole years of it, even though the age gaps between them all will be the same (if I get pregnant in the next couple of months) - 2 years and a few months. Ugh. Sorry, the sad part of me is rambling now...


----------



## ThiaC

My little brother (love him to bits) had 4 years alone at home. He loved every bit, finally he got to be the biggest, got responsabilities (fixing the DVD player, help doing taxes), got undivided attention & help of parents (buy and fix motorbike, physics homework), could go to more expensive trips abroad with family (the Alps, Spain)...

It'll turn out :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm not sure how it works there, but here, I think you can request that your child be put into the current school year if their birthday falls just after the cut-off. Maybe they would do the same there? Also, it sounds like baby would have to be 5 weeks, not 6 weeks early, since the cut-off is almost exactly a month from when your due date would be, and as you know, my last came at 35+0 weeks and was perfectly fine. And seeing as the baby before him came at 36+6 weeks, it's not unrealistic to think your next one might be a little earlier. Either way, it will all work out. :hugs:

Ruby, my appointment went okay, thanks for asking. It was chaos and super frustrating, but it only took about 45 minutes, versus the 1.5 hours that it usually takes (because I go in the afternoons when all their appointments are backed up).

So I fell down the stairs again today. :( That's twice this pregnancy (the first time I was only 6 weeks). I was holding DS1, so I couldn't catch myself so I took the full brunt of it on my tailbone which is now hurting really bad. I've felt baby move since then, so I think he's okay, but I'm not feeling so great. :nope:


----------



## ruby83

Oh Spiffy, you poor thing! Best to fall on your tailbone rather than your bump! I am finding I can't even carry Harry anymore, he is too heavy and awkward with my bump. Be careful and slow down. I often rush about doing things so have made a conscious effort to take things a bit slower.

Glad your app went well. Geez 1.5 hours is crazy! I am lucky my OB runs on time generally and my appointments are pretty quick. One week today until my scan! I am really looking forward to seeing bub again. 

Squirrel, don't think too much about things like that. My husband and his brother are 6 years apart and have always been super close. Even when they were younger, which surprised me! I think with boys they often share similar interests whatever the age.

Me and my sister were 2 years 9 months apart (3 school years) and went trough stages of being close, not close, then close again. I went off to boarding school, but when my sister was a teenager she was such a pain in he butt that I would have loved a few years at home without her! :haha: 

You will find whatever the gap, your family will work out fine even if it is not how you imagined things. :hugs:

So I have been reading up WAY too much on premature labour, warning signs etc. and have been doing my head in! I was reading a thread about losing mucous plug and last night could have sworn I saw a bit of mine come out. I know really it could just been thicker discharge which is common, but I am feeling hyper aware of every little thing :dohh:
I was reading about a lady who went into labour at 31 weeks after DTD. Last night DH was in the mood, but I turned him down and think I will hold off now in case it brings on labour. Is that silly or have you heard that DTD can bring on labour? :dohh:
I have also been up so many times at night peeing which makes me think baby is sitting low... Argh I stress myself out so much!:dohh:

I hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby you sound just like me! :haha: I've been reading everything on the internet about preterm labor and am also hyper-aware of every little thing. I think its only natural after having a preemie. As for DTD, my OB knows I'm at risk for preterm labor and told me it was fine. She said it may cause you to go into labor, at most, one day before you would have anyway. The only thing she suggested was having DH wear a condom so the prostaglandins in the sperm don't soften the cervix any more than normal.


----------



## ruby83

Haha Spiffy! We are our own worst enemy! It'll probably go the other way for me and I'll need to be induced at 42 weeks!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha, Ruby, as you know, that's also been my fear lately, too! :haha:

So I think I've mentioned before that I learned how to check my own cervix last pregnancy, so I checked my cervix the same day I had my anatomy scan, and they told me my cervix was 4cm, so I now know what that should feel like (so I have a baseline). So last night, after taking that tumble down the stairs, my lady parts were feeling really sore, so I checked, and my cervix felt only half as long! That kind of freaked me out a little, but thankfully I checked again this morning, and it's back up to where it should be. I knew cervical length could go down and back up again, but it was kind of freaky to actually experience it!


----------



## ruby83

Wow I never knew that could happen! I hope you are feeling better after your fall x


----------



## ruby83

Hi everyone, hope you are all well! I hear there has been some crazy weather around with lots of snow so I hope you guys are staying warm!

It's an extra long weekend here for Australia Day which is nice to have DH home for 4 days. He has been doing work around the house so my MIL took Harry yesterday for the afternoon which was lovely! He had a ball and I had a nice rest! Win win!

Squirrel, have you tested yet? I hope you have been able to hold out.

Spiffy, are you ok after your fall? 

Ganton and Chrissy, you have both been quiet. I hope you are doing well! 

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby, how nice to spend some quality time with your husband and nice to have a three day weekend too!

I have tested. I am awful :haha: I regret it now. Obviously BFNs. Today's testing had no fun to it though, so I don't think I'll test again for a few days. I changed my temp what was 1dpo and is now o day on my hart. I had a really really really disturbed night's sleep and took my temp at like 5:30/6 and found it to be 36.13. I then had more disrupted sleep and took it at 8:30ish and got 36.33. I had put in the higher temp to see crosshairs, but in truth neither the high or low temp is reliable! That could have been o day or 1dpo. So I am either 10 or 11dpo right now, which is bordering on possibly too early for me to see a BFP, but really, I am not getting my hopes up. I just know I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Chrissy05

Hello ladies!

Squirrel... unreliable temps are just so frustrating. Hopefully you'll get clearer results (and sleep better) in the next few days. 

Spiffy... I hope you are doing well and are feeling ok after your fall. Do you think measuring your cervix reassures you? I would be afraid that it would just make me more nervous. 

Ruby... yay for getting some rest, and yay for hubby being home for a few days. I wasn't affected at all by the big storm yesterday... I'm too far North from it for it to have caused anything here. 

As for me, I had an ultrasound on Friday. Great news is that my placenta has moved and is no longer in a previa position. Yay!!!! Not as great news, baby is in a breech position... but everyone (doctor, nurse, technician) assured me that it is still very early and there is plenty of time for baby to move head down. Also, since I failed my 1h glucose test, I had to go back and do a longer test. My OB's office hadn't gotten my results yet, but the nurse was nice enough to call and inquire if they were available... and woohoo! I passed the second test with flying colours. So no GD for me! Yay!

Other than that baby is kicking up a storm on a regular basis, and it's really having an effect on my back. I've tried changing my position and keeping a better posture, but I'm still in pain by the end of the day. And there's still 2 months to go. Yikes!


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, you are still very early so not surprised with BFN. I hope you get surprised with a BFP. I never temped or charted so don't really understand all of that. Do you not feel pregnant because of lack of symptoms or losing hope? Keep distracted for a few days and try hold off testing!!

Chrissy, double YAY for you!! You have plenty of time for baby to move and if you google you will fine lots of tips to help!! I know how you feel with baby kicking. My back is often painful and he is sitting low so I find I'm going to the bathroom all the damn time!

So I spoke to soon about rest. Harry was up most of last night coughing :-( so we are all very tired today! Just went to doctor and he just has a little virus - seems fine apart from coughing at night. I'm hoping tonight is a better night for him! Poor poppet! It is his 2nd birthday on Sunday and I have ordered 150 helium balloons so when we come downstairs the morning of his birthday he will be greeted by colourful balloons! Also ordered a giant foil lion balloon (he loves lions!). We are having a BBQ Sunday afternoon so should be fun! Can't believe my baby is nearly 2!! Seriously, where does the time go!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, that's great that your placenta moved! As for baby being breech, I remember DS2 flipping breech for a few days and then flipping back when I was 30+ weeks, so they definitely have room! :thumbup:

As for checking my cervix, yes, it definitely reassures me, because anytime I start convincing myself that I'm getting symptoms of preterm labor, I just go check my cervix, see that it's still nice and long, and then I calm down. My only concern now is that it feels pretty funneled on the outside (which can be totally normal) but I'm not sure if it's open at all on the other end, since I don't want to push my finger that far. So I think I'll ask my OB to check it at my next appointment, just to be sure it's still closed.

Squirrel, you're still early, but definitely wait a few days to test again, just in case. I really hope you get a nice surprise. :hugs:

Ruby, we got about 4 inches of snow yesterday, but nothing like what the east coast of the US got. As for Harry, I really hope he gets better soon, both for your sake and for his. I especially hope he feels better in time for his birthday! The balloons sound like a great idea!

As for my, it's V-day! :happydance:


----------



## Hopingsomeday

Ladies I have a question ! So normally I seem to get a positive opk on cd 18 and I think I O on 20 . Today I am cd 20 and have bd last night . However I just took a test and got a raging positive . Should I wait until tomorrow up bd hoping I don't miss O or should we tonight but it will only be one day ..... Obviously I don't know when I actually O but I assumed it was 2 days later based on O pain. However I have only gotten BFN so what's the best bet here . Ugh


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hopingsomeday, I'd cover all your bases and BD tonight and tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Yay for V day Spiffy!

Had my 32 week scan today. Bub is measuring on 70th percentile with s big head!!! Like his brother &#128516;

They say he is 2.2kg already and predict him to be around 3.5kg if we go full term. 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, here is a question for you since you have also given birth early. Do you think if our babies are on the bigger side our body may not be capable of keeping them in to get bigger? 

I am quite a slender person, pre- pregnancy 50kg and 5'5 so wondering if my body will struggle to go full term with a bigger baby... As you can see I am desperate to get an idea of when DS#2 is coming! Mmmm I'm not a control freak much &#128513; haha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I'm glad your scan went well! Both of my boys were estimated to weigh 5lbs (about 2.2.kg) at my 32 week scans, too. DS1 ended up weighing 6lbs 11oz at 36+6 weeks, and DS2 weighed 5lbs 10oz at 35+0 weeks.

My OB told me after my last pregnancy that new studies are showing that babies send a signal when they're ready to be born, and in cases like mine, that may mean that baby is ready to come a little earlier than normal. I've wondered (like you) if that's because my body isn't equipped to handle bigger babies, since my longest pregnancy was 38+4 weeks, but she had IUGR so she only weighed 5lbs 7oz.

Another thing is the placenta. My perinatologist told me at my anatomy scan that he's been doing research into placental problems and their correlation with preterm birth, and he said his theory is that the baby can sense that the placenta will fail soon, so they send the signal to start labor. So that's something else to keep in mind.

However, some women have one preterm birth, and then go on to have another baby overdue! So you never know, at least until you've had 3 or 4 pregnancies and you start to see a pattern. (I'm still waiting to see if my pattern of babies coming earlier each time will hold up, or if the 17P shots will change that).

Anyway, sorry for the essay! As you can tell, I obsess about when my baby will come, too. :winkwink:

Also, here's the bump pic I promised, but didn't get around to for a few days. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks with #4 (2).jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Chrissy05

Aww Spiffy, such a lovely baby bump! And yay for V-day!

Ruby, I'm glad your scan went well. At my 30 week scan, baby was weighing 3.5lbs and measuring about a week ahead (more in line with my initial due date). 

It's an interesting theory about baby size correlating to mom's size... though it also kind of scares me seeing as I'm bigger and I don't want to end up with a 9 lbs baby! That being said, bff is tiny and all of her babies were over 8.5 lbs, so it may have more to due with the placenta's health than mom's size. 

Have any of you had lots of back pain during this pregnancy or previous pregnancies? I'm really finding it difficult to cope with this week. It's the end of term, which means proctoring exams and grading exams... so I'm sitting down a lot more than usual, and even if I get up and walk around every so often, I'm still struggling with the lower back pain. Have any of you tried prenatal massages? If so, have you found them helpful?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I got a prenatal massage with DS1 and LOVED it! I think I might need to schedule one for this pregnancy, too. ;) As for dealing with back pain, getting on your hands and knees and rocking back and forth can sometimes get the baby to move a little, which might take pressure off of certain areas that are hurting. Also, I highly recommend getting chiropractic adjustments (I get them mostly for my hips, because I get so much hip pain while pregnant, but they can help you with back pain, too).


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy your bump is so cute!! You look great! 
It's interesting isn't it! I have also known smaller people having big babies so I know my theory may not always hold up but I can't help but wonder that my frame is so small I really can't see myself carrying a 3.5+kg baby. We will see I guess.
My placenta looked fine on the scan but I guess that can change right?
Spiffy, you are probably more stressed than me sbout an early arrival since you have 3 other children to care for! My son was never sick or had any health concerns it was just his difficulty feeding that kept him in hospital for 2 weeks. So my concern is around the fact I just want to bring my baby home with me straight away!!! 
I have read so much about pre term labour and for every person that has 2 early labours there is another that didn't so I guess it's 50-50!

Chrissy, I had terrible back pain with Harry starting at about 33 weeks but ended up I was having contractions in my back. I did get massages which helped somewhat but I found heat packs and putting the heated seats on in my car helped most. My hubby brought me a heat pack that you could wear as a belt which kept it up while walking etc. it was wonderful! I also found Pilates helped me a lot to. My physio gave me stretches and exercises to do which helped alot.

I forgot to mention my OB also took swabs to check for infections as she said that can sometimes cause early labour too. So we will see.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, my placenta with both of my boys looked fine at 32 weeks, but like you said, it can change, and maybe my babies were just sensing that it was going to fail soon, even if it hadn't failed yet. :shrug: The sad fact is, most doctors have no idea what causes spontaneous preterm labor (unless there's an obvious reason like an infection or incompetent cervix).

And like you said, it would be so hard for me to make time to visit a baby in the NICU with three young children at home, so I'm hoping my luck holds out and we get to take this baby home with us. I think we were very fortunate that we took home DS2 with us, since most 35 weekers have a little time in the NICU.


----------



## ruby83

Yes you were very lucky!! It's horrible being in NICU even for a short time. I really feel for people who are in there for months! 

It's hard though knowing labour can come on quickly and not knowing isn't it!! With your labours did they come on at similar time eg at night, and start with contractions or water breaking?

I was in hospital already with Harry so never had that whole rush to the hospital thing! 

Would love to hear the labour stories if anyone wants to share &#128518;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, here's my labor stories. :flower:

DD- On the day I went into labor, I had an OB appointment, so I knew I was 4cm dilated. I went home and decided to go for a walk with DH, and then we DTD and took a nap (we both got off work at 3pm. Those were the days!). While DH slept, I started to feel some uncomfortable tightenings, so I got up and went to my computer so I could start recording them. They started about 5 minutes apart, but by 5:30pm, they were 3-4 minutes apart, so I told DH it was time to go to the hospital (my OB told me not to wait too long, since I was already at 4cm). We got stuck in traffic, so we didn't get to the hospital until 7pm, and by then they were coming every 2 minutes. They checked me and I was 5cm, and asked if I wanted an epidural, and I said yes. By the time the anesthesiologist got in, I was 6cm, so they broke my water and gave me the epidural. Then I stalled out at 6.5cm for about 4 hours, and they were just about to start Pitocin, but then they checked and I had jumped to 10cm. I pushed for 3 hours, and during that time I developed a fever, and finally my OB gave me an episiotomy and she was born at 6am. Because of the fever, and the fact that there was meconium in my waters, they had to hand her off immediately to the nursery staff to be checked, so I didn't get to hold her right away. While they were checking her, my OB had to manually scrape my placenta out, since it had calcified (because it had died, causing the IUGR). That hurt! But even though she was little, she was otherwise healthy.

DS1- I started getting an Irritable Uterus with him at 29 weeks (had to go to L&D to have contractions stopped a few times). At 36+5 I had an OB appointment and I was 3.5cm dilated. That night DH and I were settling in to watch a movie after DTD (that's a theme for me :haha:) and I started getting contractions. By 10pm, I decided we should go to the hospital, and I was 6cm by the time they checked me. I got my epidural, stalled out for a few hours, and then jumped to 10cm just like with my daughter. He was born after 10 minutes of pushing at 2am, with only a small tear. I got to hold him right after he was born, and even though he was technically preterm, he was perfectly healthy.

DS2- My IU contractions started at 8 weeks, and by 32 weeks, I was starting to dilate. At 34 weeks, I was 1.5cm dilated, and that was my last check up. At 34+6, DH and I had DTD (see what I mean? :dohh:) and I started getting contractions that felt a little stronger than normal, but not obvious labor contractions. We waited for a while to see what would happen, and by midnight and I told DH I was just going to check my cervix. It felt like 4cm, so I said, "Alright lets go to the hospital". When we got there, they checked me and I was actually 3.5cm and they told me that if I had progressed in an hour, they would admit me, if not, they would send me home. After 45 minutes the contractions got way more painful, so I asked hem to check me, and I had progressed to 4.5cm so they admitted me. I was in pain, so I asked for the epidural, but after I got it, my contractions almost totally died off. They didn't know what to do with me, because they didn't want to speed up labor, because of how early I was, but they didn't want to send me home just yet either. So by morning, they turned off the epidural to see what that would do, and waited until my OB was on-shift and had her make the call. She checked me and said I was 6.5cm at that point, so she broke my water and they turned on Pitocin to get the contractions to come back. They also turned back on the epidural, but this time it all went to my right leg for some reason, and left me feeling all the pain of labor. He was born at 10am after two pushes and no tearing, and they handed him directly to NICU to be checked. He was there for 6 hours for observation, but aside from a little trouble remembering to breath while he ate, he was perfectly fine, so he left with me a few days later.


So this time I expect to go into labor at night, and after DTD. :haha:


----------



## Ganton

I have a bit of catching up to do but I love a good labour story so I'll start with that:

DS1 - I had an attempted sweep at 40+4 but my cervix wasn't favourable at all so it couldn't be done. At 41 weeks I had my second sweep and cervix was lower and softer so the sweep was possible. I walked about 6 miles that afternoon and had not a single twinge or any discharge. I went to bed at 11pm feeling resigned to the fact that I'd be induced a few days later. I woke at 1.30am with an urgent need to go to the toilet. Then the same again 10 minutes later, then again. On my 4th visit I twigged that the cramps may not have been stomach cramps but contractions. I drank some water and went back to bed to see if they continued. They were every 5 minutes and I quickly became too uncomfortable to stay lying still. I had baths, paced the house, sat on my ball etc until around 9am, when I asked hubby to call labour ward again to see if we could go in. They reluctantly agreed to have me go in but suggested that a first time labour can take a looong time to become established. We arrived at 10am and was assessed at 8-9cm. I went into the pool, started pushing around midday, got out of the pool at 2.15pm for an episiotomy and he was born at 2.24pm.

DS2 - At 38+5, I was walking back from the village with DS1 and suddenly got an intense stomach cramp. I struggled to walk home and went straight to the bathroom when I got in but didn't actually need to go. After a fee minutes rest, it eased off and I felt fine. Same happened again an hour later when I lifted DS1 out of his high chair and 2 more times again that afternoon. They were very spaced out and lasted maybe 15 minutes each time so not really like contractions. At 39 week midwife appointment I was told the head was so engaged that she could only just feel the shoulders. At my due date appointment (3.15pm) I had a sweep and as the midwife's hand came out, so did my waters. She asked me to go to hospital to check it was definitely waters so I called hubby home and we got to hospital around 5pm. By 5.30pm I was starting to get some twinges but the midwife said they were only mild and I'd probably be sent home but I could go for a walk round for an hour first to see if I progressed. What should have been a 10 minute walk back from the hospital cafe took over an hour because the contractions were coming so frequently and we made it back to the assessment ward at 7.30pm. I was left lying on a bed while someone else was booked in for induction then assessed to be 6cm at 8pm. They moved me to labour ward and he was born at 8.59pm.


----------



## Ganton

I have a question to ask that is going to involve lots of TMI but I'm just going to go for it...

So, my digestive issues have completely calmed down, which is great, so the only issue I have in that area now is that I'm still slightly on the constipated side. I therefore have to strain a little more than I should when I do go to the toilet. When doing so, my whole pubic area becomes quite swollen as if there's something pushing down on it. It feels like I imagine it would as a head starts to decend in labour/pushing. Does anyone get this and should I be careful about how much I push when using the toilet? I don't think I push that much really, but the position of sitting down just seems to open up that area anyway. Afterwards, I get quite a lot of mucous discharge, but never with any blood streaks.

I'm definitely feeling very pregnant now. My bump feels huge, but it's not hindered my movement at all until the last couple of days. Now I feel like I waddle when I get at night, I've started feeling a bit of pressure low down so I'm wondering if the baby is getting in a head down position and head butting me (my other 2 were head down before 28 weeks and used to head butt my bladder and cervix loads). I'm sure I even leaked a tiny bit of milk this morning. Oh the dignity if being pregnant. Maybe this is what comes with entering third tri today!


----------



## Ganton

And here's my first bump pic of third tri. Somehow, it doesn't look as big in photos (although I do always hold in my stomach as much as possible for photos) but I really do feel huge now and lots of people have told me how big I am. My weight gain is also rocketing now, as I've gained a total of 19lb, most of which has been in the last 7 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ruby83

Thanks for sharing ladies! Both very different situations! 

Ganton, your bump is looking great! I know what you mean about feeling huge though! 

When I am a little constipated and have to push hard I don't get swollen but very tender around where my episiotomy scar is. I have been drinking lots of pear juice and adding lots of fibre to my diet, drinking lots of water which helps. I also only take my pre natal vitamins every second day as I find that makes it worse. I will sometimes get a bit of blood when I wipe but no mucous.

Spiffy, when you went to hospital for your app and were already dilated did you have any signs suggesting you were dilated? I mean do you have to have contractions to get to 4cm or can you be unaware? Thanks x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, cute bump! :flower: I also get that swollen pressure feeling when I strain to go to the bathroom. Makes you feel like you're going to accidentally push the baby out! :dohh: I think its just from the extra blood flow in your lady bits when you strain, though.

Ruby, with my first I had some Braxton Hick, but I think mist of that dilating was happening without me being aware (of course, its hard to say, since she was my first and I wasn't as in tune as I am now). With my third, I could actually feel my cervix pulling open during contractions before I went to the hospital. It sounds bizarre, but its what made me finally go check to see what was going on down there.


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Spiffy! I can always rely on you to provide me with the info I need!! &#128077;

I'm so intrigued about how my labour is going to go this time! 

Had such a busy day organising things for Harry's party on Sunday! My parents are coming tomorrow so at least I'll have some extra hands up help. Can't believe my baby is turning 2!! I think I might cry &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I imagine you're probably getting a little nervous now, since you weren't too much farther along than you are now when you got admitted to the hospital last time, right?

Which reminds me, you still need to share your birth story! :winkwink:


----------



## squirrel.

Lovely bump Ganton :)

Ruby: expecting your second child is an emotional time with regards to how you feel about your first, birthdays only exacerbate already heightened feelings. It's amazing how quickly your first baby becomes so grown up when they are a big brother :) Oscar went from being my tiny little toddler (though he was 2yr4months when Isla came along) to suddenly seeming like a little boy overnight. I find they really rise to the occasion as well. I'm looking forward to seeing how Isla will mature with a little brother or sister. It's funny to think she won't always be my littlest, that she will be someone's bit sister!


So AF got me again. Nick is away during whole fertile period starting Tuedsay. He'll be away till I'm around CD23, so no chance we'll get pregnant this cycle. I'm taking the opportunity to take a break: no charting, no OPKs, trying not to think about TTC (that will be hard!) and taking a break from the forums. I know I've been distant these last few months, I've found it hard to see all you lovely ladies so far along in your pregnancies with me still trying and failing to get to he starting post! Sorry, I know that's rubbish of me :hugs: I am so excited for you all getting so close to the end!! I'll be back in March and to think there will be some beautiful newborn pictures waiting for me is a really really amazing thought! I wish you all well in these last few weeks/months!

As for my medical checks: my bloods came back normal. I've requested a copy, but apparently everything looked normal and my progesterone was good for CD21. They've booked me in for a scan to see if they can spot anything that's the matter. Nick has his semen analysis booked for Monday (should have been today, we abstained all week until AF got me, now I found out we shouldn't even have bothered as it couldn't go ahead today, angry! Those days were some of he last times we could have been together before he goes away! Grrr!) After they get results of my scan and his semen analysis they will refer us to fertility specialist. Quite nervous!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm glad to hear that so far they haven't seen any problems, but let us know after your scan and the semen analysis if anything comes up. I'm so sorry AF got you again. :hugs: I completely understand wanting to take a break from BnB. It's impossible to NOT think about TTC when pregnancy and babies is all anyone talks about on the forum. I did that for a month after my chemical back in 2013. It was actually really nice to just take a month off where I wasn't stressing and worrying about temps and symptoms. And the month after my break was when I got pregnant with DS2. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, I'm also happy to hear the haven't found any problems so far. I hope the ultrasound and speed analysis also work out well. I also completely understand you wanting to stay away from the forums. It must be tough but please don't leave us for long. I feel like I have got to know you and want to hear as soon as you get your BFP which I am sure won't be too much longer!

Your age gap will be similar to mine if DS2 comes on his due date, which will make them 2years 2 months difference. Feeling very emotional and can't help wondering how I will possibly be able to love this one as much as Harry. I know that's silly but my love for Harry is so overwhelming that it's strange to think there will be 2 of them making me feel like this. Sorry I know that sounds naff but shows you how emotional I am at the moment!! Haha!

Take care on your month off! Drink lots of wine, eat lots of soft cheese and enjoy it for me xxx


----------



## ruby83

Ah so parts of my birth are a bit of a blur but here goes...

So when I was about 33.5 weeks I started getting bad back pain, and I mean so so painful! I remember crying to DH saying how will I manage the next 6 weeks! I then got bad poo cramps and had to go to the toilet a lot (sorry tmi). I rang my OB about my back to see what pain meds I could take and she suggested I come in. When she checked I was 2cm dilated and the Paed came and spoke to us about the possibility of giving birth and what to expect. they kept me overnight to give me the 2 lots of steroid injections and then sent me home the next day on rest. They said I could go into labour soon or go full term, it was unknown. So I left the hospital at 34.1 days. 

I was home one night in pain and got up to go to the bathroom and I lost my mucous plug which was unable to be mistaken as it was bloody and in one glob (sorry tmi again!). I called hospital and they said come in with my bags which we did. I was dilated 4cm and they said o wouldn't be going home again but also said it doesn't mean bub will necessarily come early but it is more likely.

So that was the Sunday and on the Friday (exactly 35 weeks) on my check they saw I was more progressed - can't remember how much I was dilated. They said the baby obviously wants to come for whatever reason and they would rather take me down to birthing suites DVD break my waters to get him out so the Paed will be on hand. They said at that gestation it is often safer not yo try keep them in if they want to come out.

So I got to birthing suites around 1 I think, ended up with an epidural which was amazing! I was asking to top it up but she said if they did I might not be able to push do I didn't. After what felt like a lifetime of pushing the monitor suggested Harry wasn't doing well so they had to get him quickly using forceps and I had an episiotomy. 

Harry was rushed to special care after a quick cuddle. They initially thought he round only be in for a couple of days but his feeding didn't take off because he was so sleepy and couldn't suck so was fine fed sbd stayed for 2 weeks.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I'm sure that was so scary when thing started to look bad with Harry and they had to rush to get him out. I'm just glad they didn't need to give you a C-section! :hugs:

So twice since falling down the stairs, I've had episodes of horrible stomach cramps and diarrhea (sorry for the TMI), and you talking about how you had those kinds of cramps and ended up being dilated makes me even more paranoid! :dohh: I'm going to ask my OB to check my cervix at my next appointment, but it seems like forever away!


----------



## ruby83

Can you not go in earlier Spiffy? Just say you fell and are worried. X

Yes I am hoping no C section this time too as I'm relying on the fact people say second births are easier!! X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I probably could go in, but I might have to see a different doctor (since mine always gets booked up really fast) and I just feel more comfortable with my OB since she knows my history and she also had an Irritable Uterus, so she understands my fears. Plus, to get an extra appointment I'd probably have to talk to the nurse first, and I can't stand my OB's nurse. She never takes me seriously and always makes me feel stupid for calling. :(

As for your birth this time, I bet its going to be a piece of cake. :flower: Remember, I pushed for 3 hours and needed an episiotomy with my first, but only pushed for 10 minutes with my second. It was like night and day!


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I hope you have all had a lovely weekend! 1st Feb today! Can not believe it!

Spiffy, how are you feeling? :hugs:

So yesterday we celebrated Harry's 2nd birthday! I managed not to cry! We actually had a lovely day, although I was completely wrecked by the end of the day! Nice to catch up with everyone and Harry had an absolute ball! He loved the balloons and playing with his cousins.

One of my friends has a nearly 4yo that was being quite mean to Harry. He was also playing really rough (throwing them and ramming them into my walls and peoples legs!) with Harry's new toys. I felt very uncomfortable as his parents didn't say anything even though they were right there. He was pinching Harry and taking toys off him which I know is normal kids behaviour but I really expected my friend or her hubby to tell him to share. This is the third time he has been a bit nasty, so not sure what to do.... She is a good friend but not super close if you know what I mean. Here are some pics of the balloons and the cake my MIL made! Harry loves lions and I showed her some pics on pinterest that I was going to get a cake maker to make but she wanted to have a go. Geez it was AMAZING! She is very talented!:thumbup:

As for me, I am 33 weeks today which was when my back ache/ contractions started with Harry so I am a tad nervous. My test results from OB came back today as normal. I am getting increased CM but I think that is pretty normal. It isn't like mucous plug or water, instead kind of tacky and sticky a bit in my undies. :wacko:

Chrissy, are we getting a bump pic soon? :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Harry's birthday.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 2









Harry's cake.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, that cake is gorgeous! I'm so glad that Harry had a good birthday, but I'm sorry that 4 year old was so mean to him. :( My DD is almost 4, and I would NEVER let her treat a two year old like that! Especially on his birthday! :growlmad:

I understand your worry about preterm labor as you approach the same gestation you had problems at last time. I worry about it, too, and I'm not even close to when I had my last baby!

On that note, remember how I said I was worrying about whether I was starting to dilate? Well, I finally got brave and actually checked (previously I'd only been feeling he outside of my cervix to check for length) and I *think* I'm a fingertip dilated on the inside, because I was able to feel all the way through, but just barely. This is alarming, because I was closed tight until my 32 week appointment last time around, and at that point I was a fingertip dilated. He was born three weeks later.

So I told DH, and he's insisting I call my OB's office, but I'm trying to think of how to ask to have my cervix checked, without admitting that I've checked it myself...


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy I would call too! Just tell your OB you check yourself. There is nothing wrong with that! It's good to know your body and be aware of things. Let us know what she says!

I've had an emotional morning. Had some back pain and a heavy sensation, kind of like period pain, which just set off me crying like a baby! I'm getting scared about labour, birth, not knowing when it's going to happen. I know I'm just emotional but i really can't help it &#128543;

I know I am hyper aware of every little thing and I think it's driving me crazy! &#128584;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I'm so sorry you're feeling emotional right now. :( I'm sure I don't have to tell you to keep an eye on the cramping and back pain, though. :hugs:

As for me, I called in and the told me to go to Labor and Delivery to get evaluated, so I waited until DH got him from work so he could watch the kids, and then went in. I've now been in L&D for 3 hours! They checked my cervix and it was open on the outside, but felt closed inside, and the Fetal Fibronectin test came back negative, so I thought they'd be sending me home. However, baby's heartbeat (which is normally in the 150s) was staying elevated in the 180s for awhile, so they wanted to keep an eye on that. It went back to normal, but then the contraction starting picking up, so now they're keeping an eye on that for awhile. Oh and apparently my temperature is a little high as well. At this point I'd like to go home, but I have a feeling I'll probably be here for at least another hour. :(


----------



## ruby83

Oh geez spiffy! What does it mean that it's open on outside but closed inside? Horrible long wait but best to be safe! Do you have the monitor on your tummy? Take care xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Open on the outside is pretty normal if you've already given birth, so they're not concerned about that. They have the monitor on me, which is how they saw that I was contracting. They started coming every two minutes, so they gave me an IV for fluids and started me on Nifedipine to stop the contractions. I've had three doses now, and the contractions are pretty much nonexistent now, so I think after the next dose they'll set me free.


----------



## ruby83

Good to hear Spiffy! Make sure you rest up! X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks Ruby. I finally got home around 11pm. I was so frustrated by the whole thing. My contractions were not the reason I called, and I know that, for me, they're normal and nothing to worry about. But when they see them coming every 2 minutes on the monitor, they jump into "stop the preterm labor!" mode. I just can't wait to see the bill for last night. :nope:

Anyway, the good news with all that is that despite me thinking that my cervix was a little open, it's not, so I can relax and stop worrying about it for now. :flower:

Ruby, how is the back pain and cramping today?


----------



## Ganton

Sorry to hear you got stuck in L&D, Spiffy. It must be really frustrating to be kept there for someone you're confident isn't an issue, and I hadn't even thought about the cost of it. Does insurance cover some of the cost?

Ruby, that cake is lovely. I made a lion cake for DS2's 1st birthday but it wasn't a patch on that. I can imagine you must be nervous being around the same gestation that you started getting labour signs with Harry, but there are all sorts of reasons for going into early labour and there's every chance the same thing won't happen this time.

Afm, my boys have both been under the weather over the weekend, DS1 with a bad cough, and DS2 with a general cold and spiking temps in the evenings/nights. Nothing too bad, except DS2 woke with this strange rash on his cheek yesterday. It wasn't a non-blanching rash and he seemed to be getting better in himself so i didn't think much of it, until i described it to DH last night as looking like someone had slapped him. Suddenly i remembered about slapped cheek disease (fifth disease), so i googled it and the rash looked just like the images that came up. It's generally a harmless virus but can be a problem for unborn babies. It seems to be more of a problem before 20 weeks but i decided to phone the doctor anyway. She checked DS over and doesn't think it is slapped cheek but i'll ask the midwife about it at my appointment tomorrow anyway, as i don't think it would hurt to check my blood for existing immunity and an active infection. I'm having bloods taken anyway tomorrow so i'm hoping it can be added to the tests.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I had Fifths disease as a kid, although I didn't get the rash on my cheeks, oddly enough. I got it all up and down my arms. You're smart to double check with your midwife about it, just in case, although hopefully it's not a problem.

As for the cost, our insurance covers 80%, but that's AFTER you meet the deductible, and for me that's $2,600. :(


----------



## ruby83

Argh Spiffy that sucks! Here my private insurance covers all hospital costs. But I'm out of pocket about $5k for OB even after I get money back!! Having babies isn't cheap!!

Ganton, good on you for getting advice. Can't be too careful! Hope your boys improve soon and you don't catch anything x

Today my back pain is fine but getting some sharp twinges down low and on my sides. Doesn't feel like period pain today- I think I just need to go to the toilet &#128541; haha! I did have some cramping last night but nothing painful. I'll just keep an eye on things because I think I'm just being a big paranoid! I'll ring my OB's nurse if it continues to worry me. She is lovely and very helpful. Only thing is I know that even if they are not worried they will say come in to get checked just in case which i can't really be bothered doing unless I start to feel in pain.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

No, they are not cheap at all! The sad thing about our insurance is, the $2600 is per person, so both me and baby will have to hit it before it switches over to 80% coverage. :(

Ruby, I'm glad your back pain and cramping have subsided since yesterday. Knowing what happened last time, though, you can keep a better eye on things and go in to be seen sooner this time. Because if they can catch dilation and contractions earlier, they can usually stop labor a lot easier than later on. But yes, I totally understand your hesitation about calling, now! :winkwink:


----------



## Ganton

Wow, that is a lot to pay out from your own pockets. I'm always astonished at the cost of insurance premiums in the US, and it's only recently that i realised you still had to pay deductibles and a % on top of that. I have private healthcare that costs around £2k in premiums a year for my employer, but any treatments covered are then completely covered. I had a knee operation costing over £10k but it was completely covered by insurance. UK medical insurance doesn't cover fertility, pregnancy and childbirth, but we're lucky to have the NHS for that, as well as for any emergencies and a range of routine care. I don't have my own OB, but consultants are available for higher risk pregnancies.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, the worst thing about health care in the US has been the whole Obamacare initiative. They call it the "Affordable Healthcare Act" but it actually just ended up making everyone's insurance premiums go up. We didn't used to have to pay as much as we do now, but the government started fining companies who weren't using Obamacare, so all the affordable insurance plans had to switch over. It's a mess. :nope:


----------



## ruby83

Good morning ladies, I hope you are all well! I'm still pretty anxious even though my back ache and mild cramping only really lasted a day. The last 3 days I've had an increase in my bowel movements to 2-3 times a day with quite loose stools. I know it could most likely be due to all the fruit I'm eating but I haven't changed my diet and have gone from quite constipated/ painful stools to this in a matter of days. Can't help but have at the back of my mind that it's my body clearing it's system for labour. I know I'm crazy always thinking about this but I really can't help it!! I'm obsessed!! &#128584;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I know what you mean. On Monday when I went to L&D, I had to use the bathroom three times that day, which is out of the norm for me. Then I realized that the 17P was almost completely out of my system (it normally stays in your system for 10 days, but we'd nearly run out of it the week before and could only do 3/4th of the normal dose). So now I wonder about the increase in contractions that night (which I previously chalked up to having the monitors on my belly, since that can irritate my uterus even more) and the slight fever, and all that. Was my body really starting to go into preterm labor without the 17P? I'll never know, since I got my next dose after coming home from the hospital, and my contractions have gone back to being less frequent again.

But anyway, the loose stools that day were definitely suspicious.

(And I'm kind of glad to hear that I'm not the only one that over-analyzes everything my body does :winkwink:)


----------



## Ganton

Sorry to hear you're worrying about early labour so much, Ruby. It's hard to reassure you really because I've never experienced any early signs of labour and what you've described could be signs for you, but I think they could also be completely normal in late pregnancy. I seem to remember that my constipation eased off in the third trimester with my boys without changing my diet (and I'm hoping the same happens this time too). 

Afm, the midwife took an extra vile of blood yesterday to send off for testing for fifths disease. The results will take a few weeks to come back and I'm just hoping it comes back that I already have immunity so that I don't have to worry about whether DS2 actually had it or not. He's been pretty nigh back to normal the last 2 days (other than a cough and snotty nose) but his temp went up again today and his eyes starting weeping. DH took him to the doctors and he has conjunctivitis and an ear infection, so is now on antibiotics. I think it'll be another night sleeping on his floor for me, and I already feel like I'm coming down with a sore throat and itchy eyes so am hoping I'm not too knocked out by it.

My midwife confirmed that this baby is now head down with its back to my front so I'm hoping it stays in that good position to the end like its big brothers. That'll explain why I've been getting a fair bit of pressure low down and feel like my bladder is sometimes seriously squashed.


----------



## Ganton

And I'm 28 weeks today so here's my latest bump photo..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, your bump is adorable! I'm having serious bump envy. Mine always looks like a giant beach ball shoved up under my boobs because I have a short torso. You have a long and lean look to yours, like an ideal bump. :flower: I hope your blood test comes back negative so you can have some peace of mind. In the meantime, I hope your poor little boy gets better soon and that you don't catch anything else!


----------



## ruby83

Ganton your bump looks great! Spiffy I also feel like I have a beach ball stuffed under my top! Haha

Ganton, hope your son gets better soon! Tough for everyone when they are sick and you need your sleep!!

Yep I know after extensive googling loose stools can mean labour coming but can also be completely normal. The joy of labour/ pregnancy seems to be everything is different for everyone! Not what a control freak like me wants to hear! I'm feeling better since no pains in back or cramping though. Only few more weeks until I'll feel fine about delivering anyway! Hang in there bub!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I just realized that I have two voicemails on my phone (they get sent to an app, and that app doesn't let me know when I have a new one) and the first one was from the hospital on Tuesday, regarding my appointment on Wednesday, and the second was from my OB's nurse from earlier this evening, asking me to call her back. First of all, no one told me I had an appointment on Wednesday! The nurse at L&D suggested I follow up with my OB, but she never said they would automatically make an appointment for me. Weird! Guess I'll just call them tomorrow and apologize for not showing up for an appointment I had no idea I had. :dohh:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, I did the same thing early January. I felt so bad because I hate not turning up to app's! We can blame baby brain!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I called them this morning and the nurse was apparently just calling to tell me that the urine sample they took on Monday came back negative for infection. So I asked her about that random appointment reminder I got, and she seemed just as confused as me, since I wasn't on their schedule for Wednesday. I guess it was just a miscommunication somewhere.


----------



## Ganton

I'm glad you didn't end up missing an appointment, Spiffy, and that everything has calmed down after your trip to hospital and your next shot.

Ruby, how have you been feeling the last day or so? I hope you haven't had any more symptoms that are worrying you.

I've been trying to be really good with what I eat the last week, and my weight has stabilised and I've lost a little bit of bloat, so I think my bump is actually looking a little leaner now. It's so hard to not eat any chocolate, cake or biscuits though so I'm not sure how long it'll last!

DS2 has actually slept really well the last 2 nights and has been much more chirpy without any temperatures since then so hopefully he's fighting the infections well himself. Unfortunately, we'd already given him the first dose of antibiotics straight after his doctors appointment and, even though I don't think they could have been responsible for improving his symptoms so quickly, we now have to give him the full course. Either way, I'm just pleased to have my happy, chatty little boy back.


----------



## ruby83

Ganton that's great your son is on the mend! Hopefully you are getting some rest now too!

I've been fine these last few days thanks for asking. Today we were in the city most of the day shopping so was getting BH and have a mildly sore back but nothing to be concerned about. Have my OB on Thursday so I'm sure that will reassure me somewhat!! 

I wouldn't worry too much about eating treats. Your bump does not look big at all. I think we all feel like we are bigger than we are! We deserve treats for going through all that pregnancy and giving birth involves!! Haha! 

Saturday night here and we just watched The Martian with Matt Damon in it. Very different movie to what i normally like but I enjoyed it! No doubt I'll dream about being an astronaut tonight! Been having such vivid dreams lately! Not baby or labour related just odd!


----------



## Ganton

I'm glad you've had a good few days, Ruby, and I hope your OB can reassure you further later in the week.

I know what you mean about odd dreams, I've also had some really weird ones. I think I end up in a lighter sleep at times when I'm pregnant (probably because I need a wee but can't be bothered to get up for ages) so remember more of my dreams.

DS definitely seems much better and the better sleep the last couple of nights has helped me as I no longer have a sore throat. The problem we have now is that DS2 was already getting pretty clingy with me, and after lots of cuddles when he was poorly, he is now completely attached to me. We've had a lovely afternoon together while DH took DS1 swimming, but he is now screaming the house down as hubby tries to put him to bed and is just shouting "cuddle mummy a little bit more" :-( It breaks my heart to hear him cry like that but it's getting tiring when he wants me to carry him all the time and get up with him in the mornings, and it's not fair on DH that he just cries for me all the time.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I'm glad your DS is starting to feel better, and I understand about the pain in the butt of doing antibiotics, especially after they already seem fine. Giving them to my DS for his ear infection last year was torture! And like Ruby said, don't stress too much about the occasional treat. Judging by the bump picture you posted, I don't think you're really in need of watching your weight too strictly. :winkwink:

Ruby, try to take it easy as much as you can. I'm glad you're seeing your OB this week. Will you have them check your cervix for you? I would definitely ask if I were you, just so you can either relax or start resting a lot more depending on if or how dilated you are.

As for dreams, I know what you mean. I dreamt last night that we met Justin Bieber and my DD was being all shy and smiling at him, and all I could think was, "No! She like Justin Bieber already???" :haha:


----------



## ruby83

Haha Spiffy that's hilarious! Dreams can be so random!!

Ganton, hopefully your sons clingyness is just a stage and improves before bun is born or you will be stretched thin!

Spiffy, my OB is going to check my cervix on thurs. I think that will very reassuring! Today I've felt a bit strange, dull back ache, heaviness in uterus and tightness in the top of my belly when standing/ walking. Also cramp in my inner thigh/ groin. In general just feeling pretty damn uncomfortable!! Haha! Didn't sleep well at all last night which didn't help! Harry wandered in around 5 am to get into bed with us and I woke up with him about 2cm from my face staring at me! Scared the crap out of me that I screamed a little. Little weirdo &#128541;. He luckily went straight back to sleep but I took longer!


----------



## Chrissy05

Hi ladies!

Sorry I've been a bit MIA this past week. End of term and beginning of a new term is always really busy, and I'm struggling a bit adjusting to new classes. I don't know how much longer I'm going to be able to continue teaching because I'm utterly exhausted by the end of the day and my body is feeling the consequences of being on my feet all day long. B-H contractions are now a constant presence in my days :(

Spiffy, I'm glad you're feeling better and that the contractions have stopped. Having to spend so much time at the hospital must NOT have been fun. Fingers crossed that your cervix and uterus cooperate and let you keep that LO inside for a while longer. 

Ganton, your bump is so cute. I definitely echo the beach ball feeling, most days I feel like a beached whale!

Ruby, I hope seeing your OB will alleviate some of those concerns of yours. It's so easy to overthink every little twinge... I am doing it all the time, and it can get pretty scary. 

Since I was asked to share some bump pics, here are a few for you. Most days I feel like a beached whale, and I'm concerned that I still have a while to go.
 



Attached Files:







32+ weeks.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4









baby bump.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, cute bump! I love that shirt. :haha: I understand how busy you must be with a new term starting. Sorry that you're being plauged with tons of BH!

Ruby, your story of Harry sneaking into bed and freaking you out cracked me up. :haha: As for all the uncomfortableness, I'm not looking forward to that stage. Its when the rational part of your mind hopes baby stays in and cooks longer, but the fed-up irrational part of your mind just wants the baby out. :dohh:

Oh and Ganton, I meant to say the other day that my littlest is being super clingy, too. If my other two kids try to sit on my lap, he rushes over and starts trying to push them away from me while screaming and throwing a fit. It makes me really nervous for when the new baby comes!


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy, love the bump and the t shirt! Very cute! I feel your pain with the BH and feeling exhausted! Drink lots of water, it really helps with the BH and try rest up as much as you can xx

Funny how kids go through stages of being clingy! Harry had very random clingyness but it never lasts very long. The other day he carried on crying when I dropped him at kindy but I peaked through the window and he was fine as soon as I walked out and didn't want to come home when I went to pick him up! They can really turn it on!! No doubt I'll see more of it when bub comes!

I've been feeling pretty good lately which has calmed my anxieties a lot! Have my OB on Thursday too. Still blows my mind that with Harry I would be going into labour in a few days!! 

I am thinking of buying a ring sling for when baby comes. Ganton/ spiffy have you used one before? Any recommendations? I have heard the Sakura Bloom sling is good but honestly haven't had the energy to do much research!

Hope you are all doing well! Xx


----------



## Ganton

Fab bump, Chrissy, and I also love the t-shirt. 

Ruby, I haven't tried a ring sling but have tried a baby bjorn and a babasling and wouldn't recommend them. I bought a connecta for DS2 when he was about 15 months old, and have used it for walking round London and when carrying him around the airport for trips away. I even used it last week to carry him back from the village (only 1/2 mile) when he was poorly and clingy and, although my back hurt just from carrying an extra 2 stone on my front) the carrier really helped. It can be used from birth and a lot of my friends have said how much they loved their connectas from birth through to toddler so I'm looking forward to getting a bit of use from it with this little one.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I'm so glad you're feeling better! Hopefully that means this little guy is going to hang around a bit longer. :winkwink:

I never used a ring sling, but I have a woven wrap that I like. Unlike the Moby wraps, you can use it all the way through the toddler years if you wanted to, and it's so versatile, so you can wear baby on your back, front, or on the slide, like a sling.


----------



## ruby83

Thanks ladies, I will look into both! Trying to orgsnise the last few things I'll need for bub! 

Think I carried too many groceries today because I have such pain under my right shoulder. Not lower back thank goodness or I would be freaking out haha!


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby have you ever used a structured carrier like ergobaby? I've used a moby, woven wraps and an ergobaby and my absolute favourite is the ergobaby. So comfy and versatile. I love my wraps too, but I'm not such a big fan of being wrapped in swathes of fabric (especially in summer when it's hot). They look pretty though :)


----------



## ruby83

I did think of that Squirrel but do they take ages to put on? I want something for home that I can easily slip baby in when needing my hands. Perhaps I need both...


----------



## Ganton

I'm just taking a 10 minute break in work after a manic few days, so thought I'd post my 29 week bump pic. 

I had a deadline to meet today so worked until 1am after I put the kids to bed last night, then non-stop from 9am to 3pm today to get everything done. I have another deadline next Wednesday, which will probably keep my busy over this weekend, and then I'm hoping I can start to wind down. As far as my clients are concerned, I'm finishing work 3 weeks tomorrow, and then I'm going to work internally on the handover and getting everything finished off and tidied up for another 3 weeks (possibly with sone slightly shorter days in there if I'm getting uncomfortable), then 1 final week working from home. That's 7 more weeks in total, taking me to exactly 36 weeks, but it doesn't seem too bad because I can mentally split it down into shorter blocks.

I'm still managing to stick to slightly healthier eating. I'm not trying to lose weight, I just have very little self control when it comes to chocolate so find it easier to cut it out than cut back. I'm therefore cutting it out all week but allowing myself treats at the weekend, which seems to be working well.

Anyway, here's that bump pic. People in work are still telling me I'm huge, but I don't think I'm looking bad now for 29 weeks. I just think people forgot how enormous pregnant ladies can get by due date.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, that's a cute bump! And not huge at all! It always baffles me what some people call "big". :dohh:

That's great that you have several small increments until you're done at work. I think that always makes it more bearable. Like with this pregnancy, I'm looking forward to third tri, then 30 weeks, then 32 weeks (for my growth scan), then 35 weeks (when DS2 came), then 37 weeks (when the 17P is out of my system after my last shot). :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Ganton, you sound so busy! Make sure you are resting too! What sort of work do you do if you don't mind me asking? I am a psychologist in schools and finished up in early December but had to go in last week for a day (first week of school) to do a hand over to the new psych. I have been so tired due to not sleeping that I don't think I could have worked any longer unfortunately. 

Your bump is so cute and neat! People always feel the need to comment, either you are so big or not big etc. Like we have control over how we carry! 

I had my OB app yesterday which was reassuring. Not dilating yet and they hooked me up to the CTG machine for 45 mins to monitor my contractions and they were happy that they were within the "normal" range for my gestation. Baby seems to be happy in my tummy so far so hopefully we stays put for a few more weeks. I have beeen experiencing back pain which is normal considering I am lugging around a big baby in my belly but it still makes me cautious after my experience with Harry.

I also spoke to my OB about Raspberry Leaf Tea and she said there is no harm trying so I brought a packet yesterday and going to start drinking 3 cups a day. It is actually quite pleasant to drink.

Spiffy/ Chrissy, how are you guys feeling? 

Here is my 34 + 3 day bump. I feel like I have a basketball in my tummy. I think I feel a lot bigger than I am maybe due to being so uncomfortable. Harry was born 35 +0 days and I had put on 16kg, this baby so far only 10kg so no idea why I am feeling so much more uncomfortable this time around...

Take care everyone xxx
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I'm glad to hear that you're not dilating! Chances are, you'll carry this baby longer than Harry. :thumbup: As for feeling more uncomfortable this time, I think it *might* have something to do with a certain toddler you're chasing around this time. :haha:

And you have such a lovely bump! I think you look cute and small, but that's because I'm used to my bump, which gets huge towards the end. For me, it's because I have a very small torso, so bump has nowhere to go but out. This was my 34 week bump last pregnancy :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks with Asher.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ruby83

Haha you are probably right! Chasing after and picking up after a 2 year old is hard work! I literally can't carry him anymore it is just way too uncomfortable!

You were carrying so low last time! I thought I was carrying low! Everyone carries so differently and body shape makes a big difference! In all your photos you look like such a relaxed happy person! You must enjoy pregnancy not like me complaining all the time!! Haha! X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, you don't see me on my bad days! :haha: But thank you. I try to be relaxed and happy, and I really do enjoy pregnancy for the most part, although I do my fair share of complaining, too. :winkwink:

I dropped at 28 weeks last pregnancy, and carried pretty low after that. I'm curious as to whether I'll drop that early again this time or not.


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, Happy Valentine's Day to you all! It is the evening here but we had a lovely day going out for breakfast then headed down the beach for the day. Harry had so much fun! Such a water baby! Funnily enough I felt pretty good, even when walking. Not too uncomfortable at all. :thumbup:

Tomorrow I am 35 weeks which was exactly the day I had Harry! So looks like this little one will be staying in longer than his brother!! YAY! :happydance::happydance: I know it is silly but this is a big milestone for me in terms of my anxiety! Have a feeling it is going to be a good week! 

Hope everyone is feeling well!

Squirrel, I know you are not popping in as much but I hope you are not missing your hubby too much and I hope the kiddies are being good while Dad's away :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby: I still lurk :) checking in on you ladies and making sure you're all doing okay. We've been managing okay. Nick goes away quite a lot, so I am used to him not being around. I miss him, but we get into the routine of him not being here quite easily. Kids have been a bit hit and miss. Neither one is sleeping well, so I haven't had any sleep in nearly 2 weeks (just broken hours here and there at night). And they've both been ill. Isla has hand foot and mouth. She's got a terrible rash, poor baby :( Oscar had hand foot and mouth during the TWW of the cycle I conceived Isla, so it's a good thing there's no chance I could be pregnant (unless Nick has super sperm that live for 7 days) otherwise I'd be reading into it as a sign :) I've not managed to put TTC to the back of my head at all and it's been on my mind a lot. I've tried to distract myself by getting in shape (really happy with how my diet/exercise is going - I'm half way there to my goal after only two weeks and I'm happy with how quickly I've slimmed down). I have a pelvic scan on Tuesday to check everything and Nick gets his SA results Wednesday. So we'll have a better idea about what's going on then.


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, I feel your pain! Harry had hand foot and mouth last year and it was horrible!! Poor poppet couldn't eat and just cried for days. The rash on his face was horrible. I think he was off kindy for 2 weeks (well 4 days because he goes 2 days/ week). I have heard mixed things that they can get it many times and other people say that they build up an immune once they have it... Hopefully it's the latter! Has Oscar had it again?

I can imagine putting TTC out of your mind is easier said than done. Good you have your diet/ exercise program to work on and keep you somewhat distracted. I've just eaten my valentines day chocolates for brekkie so now I'm feeling a little guilty &#128541;

Please keep us updated on how your results come back this week! Not sure if I've mentioned orbit I had a girlfriend that swore by acupuncture when she was struggling to conceive ( mind you she was trying for years). If nothing else it may help relaxing your body... 

Xxxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby I'm glad you've had a great Valentine's day with your family! I'm jealous of your time at the beach. It's a 12 hour drive to get to the nearest beach for us. ;)

And a HUGE YAY for making it to your milestone! (Or almost anyway). Since Asher was born at 35 weeks exactly, that's also a milestone for me, so I totally know how you feel. Now the question is...how long WILL he stay in? Wouldn't it be crazy if you went overdue!? :haha:

Squirrel, I applaud you for being able to manage so often without your DH. I would have such a hard time with that. So sorry Isla has HFM. :( My kids have never gotten it (thank goodness!) but I've heard it's awful. And don't feel bad that you're having a hard time not thinking about TTC. It's so hard to make yourself NOT think of something. But hopefully not having he pressure of Ov and the TWW will help you relax a little this month all the same. I'm looking forward to hearing the results of your last few tests.

As for me, not too much to report. I was feeling achy all around my pelvis Friday and Saturday, and I'm not sure why, because today seems to be back to normal again. I have my next OB appointment this Tuesday and I'll probably ask her to check my cervix for me, just so I can hear that everything is still good and not worry too much for the next few weeks. I also have my glucose test that day (Oh joy!) but I'm not too worried about passing it, since I was never close to failing it with the other three pregnancies. I just hate having to have my blood drawn. Oh, and tomorrow is third tri for me, which seems like it's taken forever!


----------



## ruby83

Argh Spiffy 12 hours to the nearest beach! That's crazy! I forget how huge the U.S. is! Australia is big but most of the towns and cities would be around- ish the coast.

Congrats for last trimester tomorrow! That's when things start feeling real!! &#128541;

Haha, it would be crazy if I go overdue! I think my baby would be huge by then though- &#128563;

I'm feeling pretty good so no way near as anxious anymore. With Harry I lost my mucous plug on the Monday (he was born fri) and had really really bad back pain for 1 week before his birth. So I am kind of expecting some signs with this one . I know it's silly because I have also heard people can go into labour without any signs!

I'm also holding on to your story spiffy that Asher didn't need to stay in Special Care at all. So everyday I can keep this one in the better! 

On a different note, I think I've sorted out Harry's sleep. Think he was sleeping too long during the day and wasn't ready to go to bed at 7. So now I wake him after an hour in the day and he goes down pretty well at 7 and sleeps to 6 30-7ish. Feeling a little devastated that he is growing out of his long day nap especially with the baby coming but I would rather a good night sleep!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

12 hours to the beach is still not as bad as a lot of people have it in the US. Some people in the middle of the US would have to drive for 24+ hours to get to one!

If you can make it to 36 weeks (and there seems to be nothing suggesting you won't) then your odds of a NICU stay are very low. So I'd say you can pretty much just relax and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy at this point. :flower:

And that's great that Harry is sleeping better at night, now! We have to move DS1 into DD's room before the baby arrives, and I'm dreading it because I know it's going to take them forever to fall asleep at night, and then DS1 will wake DD up at 6am (when she usually sleeps until 7:30-8am). I just don't know if I should do it soon, so that it's all sorted by the time baby comes, or if I should just do it later and cherish my sleep for as long as possible, since I won't be sleeping with a newborn anyway. :shrug:


----------



## ruby83

Well you have made me appreciate the beach a lot more Spiffy!! &#128516;

Yep I think this baby is staying in so feeling much more relaxed! It's my last pregnancy so I really should try and enjoy the next few weeks!

Oh that sounds like a tough adjustment! Are they best friends? So cute all your kids are so close in age! They will probably muck around for a few weeks but hopefully the novelty wears off! Geez can't believe your DD sleeps until 8! That must be wonderful! 

I just caught up with a friend with a 6 month old that has never slept well, she is BF every 3-4 hours over night. Makes me nervous!!! I think I've forgotten how tough newborns can be!


----------



## Ganton

I'm so pleased that you've made it to 35 weeks and that there are still no signs of approaching labour, Ruby. That must be so reassuring so I hope you can hope you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. Like Spiffy said, if you go another week without any signs, the baby has a fab chance of no NICU stay, and you may even enjoy a bit of symptom watching 

Spiffy, my two started sharing nearly a year a go and it was actually a lot better than we thought it'd be in that they both settled down well. However, it became clear that DS2 was waking DS1 up in the morning and it seems that some of issues we've been having with DS1 are massively affected by his tiredness levels. They're now in separate rooms again and DS2 slept from 8pm-7am last night (which is a lie in for him) and DS1 slept from 6.30pm-7.45am. That's a massive difference in sleep requirements (although DS2 still naps for a good 2+ hours each day) so it's no wonder DS1 was struggling when he was being woken up. I'm even going to try to change my hours in work over my last 6 weeks so that I can get then both home earlier and allow DS1 to get the sleep he needs.

As for me, I'm still feeling really good. I got slightly achy (like mild period pain on one side) after I carried some shopping back from the village the other day, but it soon went away when I sat down. It's so hard to remember between pregnancies but I'm sure I was desperate for a break around Christmas (30 weeks) with DS2, so to feel so comfortable right now is a nice surprise. I've got a day off next week to paint our spare room in preparation for the baby arriving so it'll be good to get that done and start to feel a little more prepared.

I also had a really good discount offer for an online delivery from out supermarket last week but it meant spending quite a lot more than we normally would in one go, so I decided to spend the extra on things I'll need for the hospital bag (like nappies, wipes, sweets, bottled water, toiletries) so I'm starting to feel a bit more organised in that respect too. 

Ruby, as for your earlier question, I'm a chartered accountant, working in general practice. January was busy because it's the tax return deadline over here and one of my co-directors went on paternity leave in the last week so I had to pick up all his work too. Then I've had one big audit deadline to meet, and another one this week, but I really hope that's the last of the big jobs. I still have loads of smaller tasks to catch up on, and I need to do a thorough handover to the manager who will be covering my jobs, but it does feel like the end is in sight. I enjoy my work too so it doesn't feel too bad, unless I'm particularly tired/uncomfortable and just need sleep instead. My main concern at the moment is just having enough smart clothes to keep me going as my bunk gets bigger and bigger. Lounging around in leggings and jeans is so much easier!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I wish DD and DS1 were best friends, but they actually don't play together hardly ever. DD is super verbal and loves to play imagination games, and DS1 still struggles with speech and is super logical minded and never does imagination play, so they don't have much in common and can't communicate very well with each other. So I worry about them sharing a room. A friend of mine suggested having the boys share a room instead, and I'm trying to figure out if that would be better or worse, because DS2 also sleeps in longer than DS1, so no matter what, DS1 would be waking up one of the kids earlier than normal, but at least DS2 still naps, unlike DD.

As for babies waking up a lot at night, we've never had a good sleeper as a baby. :( All our babies have woken up about every 2 hours until they're 4+ months, and then they drop to about 3 wake ups until 8+ months, and then are down to 1-2 wake ups by their first birthday. I've always wondered if it had anything to do with the fact that they started life smaller (because even DD, who wasn't premature, was 5lbs 7oz because of IUGR). Did Harry sleep okay as a baby?

Ganton, I'm glad you're still feeling so good! :flower: I think I was more uncomfortable at this point last time, too. I've had problems with my hips in all of my pregnancies, but this time around they're still only hurting at night, and I think they were hurting during the day, too, at this point last time. Of course, I can't remember for sure.

Sorry to hear you've been so busy at work. Not too much longer left to go, though!

Well, here's my first third tri bump pic! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks with #4.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ruby83

Ganton it's great you are feeling good especially with work being busy! Are you full time? You'll have to post a pic of the babies room when you are finished painting! Is it just to freshen it up or are you doing a colour?

So your younger son still has pretty long sleeps! Although I guess Harry only dropped his to shorter since turning 2. My friend has a 3 yo that stil sleeps for 2.5 hours during the day! Although he goes to bed late and wakes super early! 

Spiffy, maybe it is best to put the boys in together? Does Liam still nap? I'm remember you mentioning a while ago that Liam was possibly going to get assessed by the Paed ( hope I have that correct). I have heard lots of people say that boys generally take longer than girls to establish their verbal communication. 

Harry has always been a good sleep apart from the newborn phase when he was feeding every 3 hours. I never had enough breast milk so always topped up with formula which I think made a big difference in keeping him full longer. He started sleeping through around 5 months I believe- mind you my husband would give him a dream feed around 11 30pm. Never had any issues with him until this sleep transition we have been experiencing recently. He stacked on the weight after birth though and has been a big boy which I also thinks helps. He is 15kg now!!! 

So I'm officially 35+1 today!! Woohoo!! My ticker is always a day behind- US time! 

Chrissy, I hope you are feeling better and the BH have laid off a bit! X


----------



## ruby83

Ps spiffy! You take lovely bump pics! You look fantastic! You do pregnancy well! No wonder you do it so many times ;-)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, thanks, Ruby. :blush:

Wow, Harry is a big boy! My DD (who turns 4 in a couple weeks) is only 29lbs (13kg)! All of my kids have always been in the 20th percentile for weight and 30th percentile for height. I guess we just make small kids, which is odd, because DH is average height (5'10''), and I'm on the taller end of average for a woman (5'8'').

Yes, thankfully Liam still naps, which is great. That's my only concern about putting the boys together, though, is that they would prevent each other from taking good naps. Such a dilemma! As for Liam's speech, he's been seeing an Early Intervention specialist for a year now. The assessment you were thinking of was for Autism Spectrum Disorder, but it was deemed unnecessary because he started doing the things that he wasn't before that were causing concern. Honestly, I still think he's on the very high functioning part of the spectrum, but I don't want to go through the process of getting him officially diagnosed until he's a little older.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I just had my 27 week appointment with my OB and asked her to check my cervix for me. She says its a fingertip dilated on the inside (which is what I thought, too). She said it might be perfectly normal, but it still makes me wonder, since I was closed until 32 weeks last time (she called me a fingertip dilated at that point). But she did say that my cervix is still long and thick, and baby is not putting any pressure on it (which I figured, since he doesn't feel engaged at all).


----------



## ruby83

So will they keep monitoring that for you Spiffy? Sounds early to be dilated at all but I don't know a lot about it to be honest. At least you know how to check yourself so can keep an eye on it between appointments.

Today, I woke up with tightness in my hips from sleeping so after I dropped Harry at Kindy I thought I would go for a slow gentle walk to see if they loosen up. Well after about 10 mins I got really painful stitch-like cramp in my left side and I had to stop walking, it went away but then came back again but I could walk through it becuase I just wanted to get home. I have just gotten home and am on the couch and its completely gone but had me scared there for a bit! Sucks that I can't even walk for 10 mins! Plus yesterday I walked Harry to the park, pushing the pram and didn't feel like this :nope:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I plan on getting my cervix checked again at my next appointment in two weeks (and of course I'll check it myself if I get concerned before then), so if there's no change after two weeks, I'll relax a little, since last time around, I was a fingertip dilated at 32 weeks and then 1.5cm dilated at 34 weeks.

That's odd that you had that stitch-like pain after only walking for 10 minutes! :( I wonder if baby is starting to engage, causing the hip pain and the stitch while walking. When do you have your next appointment?


----------



## ruby83

I thought it was odd too. Since I have been home it has gone but it was really uncomfortable and took my breath away! My next OB app is on Monday so I will mention it then. I have to go to the shops soon so I will see if it happens again. My hip pain has gone though so that is a relief!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Isn't it nice that we get appointments more frequently at the end, so the doctors can calm us down about all the little symptoms we experience? :haha::dohh:

So I just looked online and my glucose test results are in. I passed my 69 points! I only passed by about 30 points in my last two pregnancies, so that's cool. However, just as I suspected, my iron is low, so I guess I'll have to start taking iron pills.


----------



## ruby83

So I have just got home from the shops and was getting a few stitches and sore back (wasn't there for long), ended up getting a 30 min massage which was lovely. Literally just got home, went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was my mucous plug! In one big glob (no blood though). Called my OB and she said things are progressing and my walk my have loosened things but she said she is not too concerned but wants me to alert her to any changes. Argh just when I was feeling relaxed again this happens! Look, I know it may not mean a lot but it is just that I lost my mucous plug on the Monday with Harry and he was born Friday. So my anxieties are back! Not only anxious that this baby may come early but also anxious that this baby has to come out somehow and I have been avoiding thinking of labour :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> Isn't it nice that we get appointments more frequently at the end, so the doctors can calm us down about all the little symptoms we experience? :haha::dohh:
> 
> So I just looked online and my glucose test results are in. I passed my 69 points! I only passed by about 30 points in my last two pregnancies, so that's cool. However, just as I suspected, my iron is low, so I guess I'll have to start taking iron pills.

That's great! I never got told my results, just that I passed!


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby, it is possible to start losing your plug anywhere in 3rd tri and it does regenerate. I know it signified the start of labour last time, but hopefully this little one will stay inside a little longer for you!

Spiffy: well done for passing with such good numbers! They don't do glucose tests here unless you're high risk or show ketones in your urine.


----------



## squirrel.

Just an update :) My scan showed all was normal yesterday. So so far I'm good: bloods and scan show everything is as it should be. When my husband wakes up I'm going to get him to call about SA results. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Squirrel! Yep just a little more cooking time would be nice! And some time for me to mentally prepare again for labour &#128541;

Great that your results came back normal! That must be a relief! FX SA is all good too xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, how scary! :( Losing that much plug may mean nothing, but usually it means you're starting to dilate. I would definitely take it easy from now on so you can hold bub in until 37 weeks. Try to avoid going for walks and lifting Harry if you can. :hugs:

Squirrel, I'm glad to hear all was well with your scan. :flower: I hope the SA results come back normal, too.

Ugh, having a hard day today. Yesterday evening was so hard with the kids, and today has been no better. DS1 throws things at me all day, and when he's not doing that, he smacking DS2. It doesn't matter whether I put him in time-out, spank him, reason with him, or yell. He'll just do it again minutes later. And I'm so SICK of getting hit in the face with blocks and trucks all day. I have no idea what to do with him. And on top of that, DS2 is going through a phase of throwing little fits whenever anything doesn't go his way. Its so exhausting, and I feel like it's only going to get harder when the next baby comes. :cry:


----------



## ruby83

Oh Spiffy that sounds tough! Geez kids can be pains in the butt sometimes!! My son also will sometimes throw things or hit me and it is when he is over excited not angry. I put him in time out but he will often just laugh - so frustrating! I find after about 3 time outs in a row he realizes it's not funny anymore! I hope you are having a better day today xxxx

It's 6.25am here and I slept terribly! I needed to pee a million times- I think bub is very low. I was also anxious I would see blood but didn't. How much do you think I've dilated to lose such a big glob of mucus plug? I'm on high alert for any other symptoms now! 

Harry goes to kindy today so I can take it easy but also means I'll have lots of time to google and stress!!! Might go for another massage! 

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## ruby83

Sorry spiffy, another question- if I am dilating wouldn't I be feeling contractions?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, you can dilate without contractions (although I contract so often, that I would never know the difference). As for how dilated you might be, it's hard to say. I was 2-3cm dilated with DS1 when I lost my mucous plug (with pink in it), and with DS2, I was about 2cm when I started to notice a lot of plug coming out (no pink, though). There was also a lady on third tri who posted about losing plug a few days ago, and when she got checked, she was 2cm dilated. So around 2cm would be my guess...but that's totally a guess. Everyone is different.

I'm glad Harry is at kindy so you can take it easy today. :hugs:

How you described Harry, is just like my DS. He usually hits and throws when he gets over-excited, and like Harry, will usually laugh when I put him in time out. Unlike, Harry, though, he doesn't seem to get it after two or three times. He'll just do it all day. :(


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Spiffy! You are so knowledgable! You are my pregnancy guru! 
So I went to the bathroom about 30 mins ago and had about 3 tiny drops of pink in the toilet paper- wouldn't notice if I wasn't looking. I've just dropped Harry off and got home went to the bathroom a minute ago and when I wiped there was more mucus but it had brown streaks in it too. I think ill call OB again at 9 but then again I'm not having any pain!! 

On our terrible 2 yo note, sometimes if I pretend to cry, walk away saying "you hurt mummy" Harry gets quite upset and will stop being so rough.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, definitely call your OB. Not trying to alarm you, but when I lost my plug with Liam, all I had was streaks of pink in the mucous (not a bunch of blood like some people seem to have) and I went into labor 2 days later.


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Spiffy, I am so so nervous (if you can't tell)! They open at 9am in 30 mins so will call then.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good luck! Update as soon as you can!


----------



## squirrel.

Oh Ruby, hope that this is just a false alarm and that baby's still not done cooking yet. Will be thinking of you!!


----------



## Ganton

Good luck, Ruby. I can see how losing your plug will be worrying, but if this is a sign that labour is close, just remember that you're already a couple of days further along than with Harry, and every day that this baby stays inside is a day of getting bigger and stronger. Just try to take it as easy as you can and see how things go a day at a time.


----------



## Chrissy05

Hello ladies!

Ruby... any news? What did the OB say?

Spiffy... yay for passing your glucose test! I don't think they use the same scale where you are, because here a GD diagnosis is made when your result is above 11.1... so I don't know how you could pass by 69 points. On another note, yay for reaching the third trimester. Hopefully this lo stays inside a while longer and your uterus cooperates. 

Ganton... I'm glad to hear that you're feeling great. What have you decided to do for the new baby's room? (sorry if you've answered this already... I may have missed it)

Squirrel... are you relieved that your results all came back normal? I know that when we reached cycle 9 of trying with no success, I almost wanted the results to show something was amiss so that then I knew we could do something to help the situation. Though, it is nice to know that it's just a matter of time and good timing. 

As for me, it's been an emotional past week. I had another ultrasound, this time a full level 2 anatomy scan done at the bigger hospital (evidently there were some missing measurements from my previous scans). Baby looked fine (at least imo) and we got to see his cute chubby cheeks... but when I met with the MFM fellow (maternal fetal medicine) afterwards, she informed me that there were some abnormalities with baby's bowels. Specifically, it seems that they were enlarged in some areas and too narrow in others. It could imply an obstruction of some sorts or a malformation which would require surgery within baby's first 24h. As one would imagine, I was rather overwhelmed by this news... especially since I made the mistake of asking google afterwards... which only scared me even more. They want me to go back in a week or so for a follow-up scan in order to determine if the initial findings have improved and if not to start planning the proper intervention. I see my OB tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to his opinion on this matter. 

Other than that, the BH aren't much better. I've pretty much decided that next week will be my last week teaching. I'm starting to struggle with the day to day teaching responsibilities, and my students deserve someone who can be there 100% for them. Realizing that I'm not anymore, is a huge deal for me....


----------



## ruby83

Thank you ladies for the well wishes!

Chrissy, how scary for you! I can't imagine hearing that. I hope the follow up scan shows an improvement and your LO doesn't require surgery! It is a good thing that this was picked up though so that it can be (if needed) operated on before it causes too many issues. Try stay away from google (I know I am not one to give advice), it is really not helpful as you will always find a post about the best and worst outcome and we always hold onto the worst! You don't need that extra stress! xxx

My OB had me on the CTG for a while and baby looks happy and I am not contracting but there was irritability notice in my uterus. I have an internal and I am dilated 2cm but my OB said that can be normal with a 2nd pregnancy. Had a scan and baby is in a good posiition with plenty of fluid and seems to be happy. She said based on my history and my mucus plug/ blood she expects I will go into labour soon (however obviously couldn't say when). She has also instructed me to rest in order to try keep bub in for at least another week. So I guess it is just a waiting game for me...:wacko:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I can imagine how worried you must be, hearing that something might be wrong with baby. :hugs: I hope the follow up scan shows that things have resolved, and if not, at least they know so they can plan to act quickly and sort things out. :hugs:

Ruby, first of all, did I call the 2cm thing or what??? :haha: But in all seriousness, I hope things will slow down and baby can stay in at least one more week. But even if he only stays in another 4 days, you'll be 36 weeks, and most 36 weekers don't need any NICU time. It also seems like the walking you did is what caused you to start dilating, so I would guess that staying off your feet should help slow things down. I'm glad that everything else with baby looks great, though.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, you did!! Hahaha, you didn't even need to examine me!:winkwink: I know I am feeling a bit bad about my walk, but seriously it was such a short and slow walk I really didn't think it would be an issue. I probably walk faster around the house!! I will be keeping off my feet though! My husband is onto that already and doesn't want me doing anything. He is even leaving work early so he can pick Harry up so I don't have to lift him into the car!!


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy: I can understand how worrying that must be for you. I'm sure you're both in the best hands should he need surgery (hopefully he won't!) and try to stay away from google :hugs: most of the time you only get extreme cases on there or times things went wrong. And well done for teaching this long! Teaching while heavily pregnant is never easy! I went till nearly 36 and a bit weeks with Isla (I was taking the register when I felt my first contraction and she was born later that day at hometime! True teacher's baby!), but I could only do that as it was the winding down part of the year (last few weeks of summer term) and my colleagues were really amazing. I could do a lot of sitting around. Had it been a stressful busy part of the year, I never would have made it! I hope your BH calm down and give you some respite!

Ruby: So glad to hear you're not imminently going in to labour! Did they do a fetal fibronectin test? I think that's the right one? The one that can indicate whether you'll be going into labour in the next two weeks. I had it with Oscar when my irritable uterus kicked in to full force with him at 26 weeks. 



So SA came back normal! I am very relieved, but at the same time I'm wondering why we haven't become pregnant in a year of trying if nothing is supposedly wrong when previously we were so fertile. Perhaps we've just been spectacularly unlucky. It feels like it's more than that though.

Chrissy it is a relief, but I'm feeling what you did, I kind of want someone to say "here's the reason you haven't got pregnant yet, let's fix it".

My tubes could still be blocked, as that was something they couldn't test for with the ultrasound, so maybe it's that.

I'm now going to book a consultation with my GP to get referred to a fertility specialist. If the waiting list is really long, we've decided to go private. I looked into the cost of an IUI with a medicated cycle (clomid and hGC trigger) - apparently good treatment for unexplained fertility - and a HSG to check my tubes and together they'd come to around £1500, which is obviously a huge amount of money, but nowhere near as much as I was expecting! It's certainly affordable with a bit of planning. If it takes us ages to get an NHS appointment or if that doctor doesn't want to go straight to an IUI (which I doubt they will) then I think we'll go private.


----------



## ruby83

Mmm to be honest Squirrel I'm not sure. She did take a few swabs after the internal so I wonder if that was it... I can't remember what she said they were for. Since I'll be 36 weeks on Monday (thurs night here now) she wasn't too concerned about him coming possibly early because he is measuring well etc. I only worry about it because I want to bring him home. I'm comfortable that he would be healthy even born now. 

Great to hear SA came back normal! Going private does sound like a lot of money but I would be the same as you and make it work to save the stress. I know TTC fir a year is a long time but remember your cycles were all over the place initially and then you had the chemical, and not every month has been great with your timings given your DH commitments. I hope everything goes well for you this cycle coming and you can DTD regularly and relax knowing your test were clear and you are feeling healthier! And FX you get your BFP! xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks Ruby, yeah, I need to remember that. Really, when I was breastfeeding (up till August), I shouldn't count it. My Sep, Oct, Nov, Dec and Jan cycles however, were all perfect with amazing timing and nothing :( which is odd for us considering we fell so easily the last two times. I'm in quite a negative mindset over the whole thing now, so I guess I'm just trying to find problems, even if there aren't necessarily any. I've never been patient at waiting for things :haha: in the classroom and with my own kids I've been told I have the patience of a saint, but they don't know this other side of me, the one that stamps her foot when she has to wait for something she wants!! Terrible! 


It's totally understandable your wanting to take him home straight away! Hopefully if he can hold out till 36 weeks then there won't be any issues with that. My nephew was born 35+6 and Isla was born 36+3 and they both came home the next day. I know sometimes 36 weekers can stay in, but chances are he wouldn't have to. Fingers crossed he holds out till next week!

I can't believe you're having a baby soon :D it feels so surreal to have been watching all your pregnancies. I know to you guys it must have felt quite slow, but to me, they've rocketed by! I can't believe how far along you all are!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I didn't mean to make you feel bad by saying your walk seems to have kicked things off. Of course there was nothing wrong in going for a short walk (you weren't on bed rest or anything!). I merely mentioned it to follow up by saying that you now know what to avoid. :hugs: As for the Fetal Fibronectin, they don't do those after 34 weeks because they'll almost all come up positive after that point, whether you're going to go into labor in the next two weeks or not. I feel confident that your baby will be just fine when he's born, especially because when you started dilating with Harry, you still kept him cooking for almost a week, so if the same happens this time, you should be in the safe zone. :flower:

Squirrel, I'm glad the SA results cam back looking good! I know it's frustrating not to have an answer, though. One of my best friends and her DH tried for a full year before falling pregnant. Like you, they also had all testing come back looking fine, and she said she also almost wished something simple was wrong so they could fix it. :hugs:

So this is random and gross but kind of funny. Last night I had a dream that I was brushing my teeth, and when I spit out the toothpaste, I actually spit on my pillow! It woke me up right away and I couldn't believe I'd done that! :haha::dohh:


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, I am exactly the same! In fact with Harry when I didn't get pregnant the first time I was so upset because I assumed it would be easy and when I wanted it to happen I thought it just would! No one tells me I'm patient though haha!


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy don't worry it wasn't you that made me feel bad it was myself. But I know it was such a short walk that it probably would have happened walking around home or the grocery store. But staying quiet today for sure! Will be a home day for us!

That dream is funny (and gross) at least you didn't dream you were in the toilet and pee the bed &#128584;&#128513;&#128514;


----------



## Chrissy05

My appointment with the OB yesterday went really well. Thankfully he doesn't seem too concerned with the ultrasound results, and says that the other doctor most probably over-reacted. If it really was something major, they would have seen something at my previous US. That being said, I do have another one scheduled for a week from now, so we'll see. And this time around, I'm not making the mistake of going by myself, and I'm bringing my mother with me. 

In other news, though I didn't necessarily want one, tomorrow is my baby shower. My mother and sister insisted on throwing me one, so I didn't really get a lot of say in it. Especially since I categorically refused to have a bridal shower much to my mother's dismay. So I'm going to make the best of it and enjoy spending time with family and friends before this LO arrives... because who knows how social I will manage to be once he arrives. 

I hope all of you are doing well, and I wish you all a wonderful weekend!


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy: I'm so happy your doctor isn't worried!! That must be such a relief. Wise decision to take support with you next time. I'm sure if your doctor thinks so, then next scan will go great. I hope you have fun at your baby shower even though you didn't want one :)


So I had an appointment with a locum GP at my surgery yesterday (who I didn't really like as she said all the wrong things: be grateful for the kids you have, relax and it'll happen, a year isn't that long ](*,) ) and she told me that in our trust you don't get any fertility treatment (not even meds) if you already have kids. I know you don't get IVF, but I didn't know that you get nothing on the NHS. So we're going private. I've booked an appointment at a pretty major fertility clinic here in London for the 29th. Nick won't be able to come as he'll have to watch the kids, but they had no other times available. I hope the consultant comes up with a good plan for us and it may sound crazy, but I hope he/she thinks IVF is the best way forward only because it has amazing success rates at this clinic for women my age - 50-60% and over 60% success if they manage to grow embryos for 5 days into blastocysts. I know most women want to go the least invasive method first, but my thinking is that I just want to be pregnant now, so even if it's a difficult process, let me do it so we can move on! I'd much rather that then many more failed cycles trying meds or meds and IUI. I don't know what they'll suggest (though their website suggests IVF for unexplained fertility) and we'll go with whatever they think, but my husband and I are prepared to pay for IVF if that's what needs to be done.

Sod's law now we have an appointment I get pregnant next cycle :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I'm so glad that your doctor doesn't seem too concerned, and hopefully that means it's nothing very serious. Still, I'm glad you get another scan, just for the peace of mind. And don't worry, baby showers can be a little uncomfortable, because everyone is watching you open up gifts and such, but just think of it as a big get-together with your friends and family, and believe me, you'll be glad to have those gifts later on! :winkwink:

Squirrel, I hope you get the outcome that you want at your appointment. But of course, I really hope you do get pregnant next cycle and the appointment is no longer needed! :flower:

Ruby, how are you doing? You're getting so close to 36 weeks!

So I think we finally have a name for this baby! I think we're going to go with Levi. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy, I'm very relieved for you but angry that the other doctor may have over reacted and caused you undue stress!! I hope your next U.S. Goes well and it'll be great having support there! 

I'm sure you'll have fun at your baby shower! I never had one because I also feel uncomfortable with the gift giving but like spiffy said I'm sure you'll appreciate having all those gifts and it is a great way to catch up with everyone before bub is born so you are not getting hounded with visitors straight away!

Uh Squirrel, how frustrating your GP sounds! It sounds like you have a good plan but I also hope your app is not needed and you get pregnant naturally this coming cycle. Are you ovulating soon? I've lost track. I'm sure the fertility doctor will be helpful and offer good guidance xxx

Spiffy, love the name Levi! How cute!! 

Saturday morning here and Monday I'm 36 weeks!!! Yesterday we had a quiet home day- Harry was an absolute gem! Played by himself while I rested and quietly drew for ages! I didn't have any pains at all! Still losing bits of mucus when I wipe even though I lost the plug in a big glob! Geez must have a lot of mucus unless it is just regenerating! I'm feeling a lot better about things now! Harry is sleeping over his grandparents tonight so will be nice to have a sleep in! Although it's 7.20am here and I'm awake but he is still sleeping!!! 

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I'm glad to hear that everything seems to be settling down for you, and I think you'll probably make t to 36 weeks no problem. And at that point, baby should be just about fully cooked and ready to come anyway. :flower:

Yesterday and today I've been feeling weird sensations near my cervix, almost like a light pinching, but only when I'm carrying one of my kids or up and moving around a lot. I checked my cervix again today just to make sure nothing drastic was happening, and it seems to be the teeniest tiniest bit more open, but not enough to freak out about. I am starting to think that I will be a little more dilated by the time my next appointment comes around, though. I wonder what my OB will do if I am more dilated at my 29 week check up? By the time it was clear that I was progressing in my last pregnancy, I was already 34 weeks, and they don't intervene to stop labor at that point. 

Anyway, sorry for ramble. My in-laws are coming over tonight to stay with the kids so DH and I can have a little one-night getaway for our 5th anniversary. It will be nice to be away from the kids for a little bit, but the amount of cleaning I've been doing to get ready for them to come over probably outweighs the actual break from leaving. :dohh:


----------



## ruby83

Are you feeling more contractions too Spiffy? If you get concerned go I before your next app- better to be safe! You still have a while to go! 

That's nice you get a night off! I remember you saying it doesn't happen a lot. We see my in laws heaps so I never worry too much about the house haha! Have a great anniversary xxx

Yep I think I'll make it easy to 36 weeks so feeling good. Part of me now just wants it to happen next week so I can get it done (feeling very nervous about labour), and start the recovery. The unknown and things out of my control always make me anxious! 

This morning after brekkie there was a lot of slimy discharge in my undies (sorry tmi). Bit different to the mucus plug but I guess I could still be part of it. My body is definitely gearing up for something! Also been having bigger and looser bowel movements yesterday and today which happened with Harry too. But again could be reading too much into it all. No contractions or water breaking which would be much more obvious!!! Haha!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm still having my normal amount of contractions (1 about every 20-30 minutes during the day, and then 1 about every 10 minutes in the evening. So much better than getting them every 2-3 minutes like I did without the shots!). I'm really glad that I know how to check my own cervix because if I start getting worried, I can always check it and either reassure myself that nothing is happening, or know when to call. :flower:

I totally understand reading too much into every little symptom. :haha: It sounds like your body is definitely getting ready for labor, and I'd be shocked if you didn't get your wish and have him next week. As for labor, try to relax. I think the vast majority of women have a better labor experience the second time around. Just remind yourself that Harry "broke everything in" and that this time your body will know what to do, because it's done it before. :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Spiffy! I know you are right, I just remember all too clearly the pain I felt after labour that I just wasn't expecting! I know my recovery was prolonged with Harry because I wasn't resting or icing as much as I should have been given Harry was in Special Care Unit and I was sitting on an uncomfortable hospital chair for hours each day. This time I know to look after myself and hopefully will recover a lot quick. You prepare yourself for the pain of labour but no one really talks about the pain afterwards so it was unexpected. 

Thanks for your reassurance, it means a lot talking to you ladies! :hugs:

Spiffy, I wish I was more confident about checking myself!! I don't envy you with your contractions! Must be scary at times!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, you had an episiotomy with Harry, right? I had one with my first, too, and it was awful! I couldn't sit comfortably for nearly 8 weeks. However, with my second, I only tore, and the difference was unbelievable. I felt back to normal within days. And with my third I didn't even tear, and I felt normal the next day. So try to remember, you took the most painful route possible already. The difference will be like night and day. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Yep I had one with Harry and it was so painful!! Hoping I don't need one this time! 

Still feeling good but continuing to have loose bowel movements and heaps of discharge. 36 weeks tomorrow so feeling good about delivery and time next week! 

Harry stayed at my in laws last night so me and hubby went out for a lovely Thai dinner and movie and just got home from brekkie. Harry is having a ball by the sound of it. They recently brought him 2 ducklings so now at there house he has ducks, chickens, birds and a veggie patch!! And they live in the city not a farm! He loves going there which is so nice!

Spiffy I hope you had (or having more likely) a lovely night away for your anniversary! Xx


----------



## Chrissy05

I hope you all had a great weekend. Mine was wonderful and I'm currently feeling a bit overwhelmed by the love and generosity of family and friends following our baby shower yesterday afternoon. My mother and sister did a fantastic job organising a classy affair with the most important women in my life. Though I was more than a bit self-conscious going into the day, I am happy that I let them celebrate our upcoming arrival. You know that saying... it takes a village to raise a child... well I'm feeling its power very strongly atm. 

Other than that, tomorrow I start my last week of school and I'm feeling both excited and scared. We're painting the baby's room on Tuesday and next weekend we're setting up the crib and changing table/bookcase. Is it weird that I keep having this "OMG! This is really happening!" feeling?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, if it makes you feel better, I've never heard of a women needing a second episiotmy. :flower:

I'm glad you had a nice night with your hubby and that Harry had a good time with your in-laws. We also had a nice night without the kids, although it went so fast! I think by the time you read this, you'll be 36 weeks, so congrats on making it a whole week farther into this pregnancy! :flower:

Chrissy, I'm so glad you had a great baby shower! :D And yes, those last few weeks start to feel so surreal as it gets closer and closer. I think at that point in my first pregnancy, I was struggling to wrap my head around the fact that I was going to have a real, actual baby very soon.


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy that's great that your shower went well! You deserve it after the stress! You won't know yourself after you finish work. Be great to relax and get things organized before bub comes! 

Spiffy child free nights do go quickly don't they!!! I do appreciate that my in laws would have Harry whenever I want. I'm lucky to have them, as is he! Goodness knows my family aren't that helpful!!

Yep 36 weeks today!!! Yay! I have my OB app in a few hours. Feeling good but will mention to her I'm having a heap of ewcm so much so that I am wearing a pad! Also getting sharp random pains in my vagina and left groin... Only lasts seconds but so painful!! Apart from that no back ache or contractions! I wonder if she will check if I've dilated more...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, my family never helps with my kids, so I know how you feel. My in-laws are willing to help, but usually they're just too busy. As for your appointment, I would just ask her to check you. Otherwise you'll drive yourself crazy wondering all next week. :winkwink:


----------



## ruby83

Just got home from my app. She didn't think I needed an internal given I haven't had any contractions and to be honest I hate the internals so I didn't argue! If I feel anything like contractions or get concerned I'll go back in. Otherwise I have another app next week anyway.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, you have more self-restraint than me! I'd be dying to know if I was more dilated or not, if I were you. :winkwink: Well, I have to say, I'm a bit curious if you'll start noticing more labor symptoms today, because it's a full moon, and 2 of my 3 kids were born on full moons. I've already looked, and there's a full moon when I'm 36 weeks, and I'm wondering if it will happen again for me.


----------



## ruby83

Bahaha! How funny if you are right Spiffy!! No labour symptoms so far but only 10.30am! Such a hot and windy day today so we will be home with air con pumping all day! Harry's at kindy tomorrow and Thursday and I've planned to get manicure and pedicure and catch up with a friend so labour can hold off until Thursday night &#128514;

Getting so much ewcm it's so disgusting!! I wonder if this is more mucus plug? If so it must be regenerating itself as I've lost so much!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I know how you feel. I've been getting lots of mucous, too (nothing worrying, though). Totally TMI, but the other day I stood up to wipe myself, and it was hanging out of me all the way to the toilet water. :haha: :sick:

That's awesome that you have a fun night planned Thursday. I wish I could spend some time with one of my friends, but they're all out of state currently, or too busy to get away.


----------



## ruby83

Haha our bodies do some strange things when pregnant! I don't remember having so much discharge with Harry!! 

I have a few friends on maternity leave so I get to see them regularly which is nice. Yesterday one came over with her little girl for a play date which was nice. Harry loves getting visitors but also nice to see them when he is at kindy so we can go to a cafe and not have to keep trying to entertain the kids!


----------



## Ganton

Spiffynoodles said:


> Ruby, I know how you feel. I've been getting lots of mucous, too (nothing worrying, though). Totally TMI, but the other day I stood up to wipe myself, and it was hanging out of me all the way to the toilet water. :haha: :sick:

Haha, I'm so glad you said this Spiffy. A couple of times I've stood up after using the loo and felt pretty wet down the leg only to look down and there be a string of the stuff hanging down! &#128556; It seems to happen when I have a day with lots of pressure down there, like yesterday when it happened twice. I've suddenly started getting quite uncomfortable since Friday (my public bone feels like it's going to split in two sometimes) so it'll be interested to find out what position the baby's in when I see my midwife tomorrow.

5 weeks left at work and hopefully it'll be getting quieter for me now so I should have time for a full reply soon.


----------



## ruby83

How did your appointment go Ganton? I'm glad things at work are starting to slow down a bit for you! x

AFM, no labour signs at all! Its a week since losing the big chunk of mucus plug and having those cramps and to be honest since then I haven't felt better! May be due to the fact my hubby was nervous that I was going to go into labour and has forbid me to lift anything or do any housework etc. So I have been resting and relaxing and have no pain, no cramping and no pre labour symptoms apart from loose BM and increased CM which is neither here nor there! Starting to think this baby is tucked in for the long haul! :haha:


----------



## Ganton

My appointment isn't until this afternoon (about 7 hours away) so I'll update later. I have physio as well this morning but I'm less hopeful that she can do much to help me now that the SPD pain is getting a bit worse.

I worked out last night that I have just 17 working days left due to a couple of days' holiday, which sounds even better than 5 weeks. I have day off tomorrow to paint the room then a day next week to tidy and bake a cake ready for DS2's little birthday gathering.

The plan for the spare room is that the baby and I will use it initially if the baby isn't settling too well and I want to limit disturbance to the boys. Once we're getting closer to the baby needing its own nursery, one of the boys will move into the spare room. We're therefore going for a mr men theme and I'm even thinking of attempting to paint mr strong on one wall. I'm not known for my art skills, but he's just square so surely it can't be that hard!?! Haha, I'll post pictures once done, although we may leave the mr strong bit until closer to the time that one of the boys moves over.

Ruby, I'm so impressed that you've made it comfortably past 36 weeks. I know 37 weeks is officially term, but I really don't think you should be concerned if you start to get genuine labour symptoms anytime soon. One of my friends had her first at 36 weeks, the her second at 41+4 though so you never know when it'll happen!


----------



## ruby83

Ah I always forget about the time difference! Hope app goes well! Not long left at work for you at all!! That's exciting 

Great theme! How cute! Hopefully Mr Strong isn't too difficult! 

I'm not concerned about the early labour at all now (just the giving birth part- haha)! I don't see baby coming in the next week anyway to be honest! I'm feeling too good!! No doubt I'll be complaining to you ladies and trying to google ways to get things moving haha!


----------



## Ganton

Just got back from seeing the midwife and all is well. The baby isn't engaged but confirmed as being very low, so would explain the increased pressure I've been feeling. I checked my notes after returning and my BP reading is higher than normal. It's not high as such (130/70), it's just that mine is normally very consistent and 100/60. I'll get some new batteries for my home BP monitor so I can check that again at some point. I had arrived after walking for 15 minutes so it could just have been a bit higher because of that. Otherwise, all measurement such as fundal height and baby's heart rate are right ok track.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I'm glad all was well at your appointment. My BP has been a little higher this pregnancy, so I got a home BP monitor to check it out occasionally, and it's always a little lower at home. I think the stress of appointments (especially when I have my kids with me) tends to raise it a little. Sorry to hear your SPD is getting worse. I'm feeling fortunate that so far mine is only bad at night. It always gets worse towards the end and starts becoming a problem during the day, so I'm just counting myself lucky until that happens.

Ruby, I think you're going to hit 37 weeks for sure! For your sake, I hope you don't go _too_ far past then, because those last few weeks just drag! Plus, with having Harry at 35 weeks, this pregnancy would seem SO long if you went past 40 weeks! :haha:

Not too much happening with me. Still really struggling with DS1, so much so that any pregnancy discomforts are easily overshadowed by my frustrations with him. I did check my cervix yesterday (since it was 1 weeks exactly from my last appointment) and I don't know what I was thinking last week and when I said it seemed a little more open. It's still definitely just a fingertip dilated. So I'm thinking there probably won't be any change at my appointment next week, which is great. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Ganton, that's great your app went well! Maybe BP up too since you've been busy at work.

Spiffy, that's not good about DS1. Would be respond to a token chart with a little reward at the end for good behavior (e.g listening)?

I know what you mean! I really don't want to go past 38 weeks! Also because I have bigger babies with big heads!!! &#128513; maybe I'll start walking as of Monday &#128541;


----------



## Ganton

It's ok, I'm not so worried about my BP now. I've just taken it and after 10 minutes sitting down it's down to 106/66, so I'm just putting the midwife's reading down to walking or the fact it was a different midwife doing it.

Sorry to hear your DS1 is stressing you out, Spiffy. It's so hard to recommend ideas too as different children can respond so differently to discipline. I have to take very different approaches with my two.

Ruby, if I was you I'd be out walking at 37 weeks too. Don't worry about the big head thing though, I could be wrong but I don't think the head is likely to grow much between 38 weeks and 1,2 or weeks later.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, my second was 1.5lbs heavier than my first, and the birth was much easier, so don't fret too much about how big baby will be. Just like how sex can hurt your first time because your lady parts aren't used to that, your first baby hurts worse because your lady parts aren't used to _that_ either! But the second time is usually a lot smoother because it's been stretched before. :winkwink:

As for DS1, I wish something like a sticker chart would work, but one of our big hurdles with him is communication. He doesn't seem to understand simple things like, "After we change your diaper, you can get in your highchair," so I don't think something farther out like, "If you're good today, you'll get a sticker or a prize," will mean anything to him right now. With my daughter, that would have worked, because she could speak and understand very well at his age. The frustrating thing is, not only does nothing I try seem to work, there also seems to be no real cause for the behavior either! If I try to play with him, he hits me or throws things at me, so giving him attention isn't always the answer. Plus, when I do try to sit down and play with him, DS2 gets jealous and will try to pull him away from me, which then leads to DS1 hitting or pushing him down. It's just so exhausting, and it's all day every day. If things don't get better by the time this baby is born, I honestly don't know how I'll cope. :cry:


----------



## ruby83

Thanks ladies!! To be honest, the size of the baby is only now starting to freak me out considering I was previously worried I would go early and now I am thinking this baby is in for the long haul. I will be out walking for sure as soon as I turn 37 weeks!! Any other suggestions about getting baby moving if I need to? ;-)

Spiffy, you are in a tough situation. I know it doesn't make it easier but I am sure it is just a stage. I think language can play a huge part in behavioural issues too, so as his lnaguage improves I am sure his behaviour will also. It must be frustrating for them when their mind is working so hard and they understand so much but have trouble communicating it. I know when Harry tries to tell us something and we don't understand he will often crack it in frustration. 

Another idea (if possible for you) is to put him in Kindy/ Childcare even one day/ week. Kids learn so much from natural consequences with peers and also often respond better to adults that are not their parents. Plus it would give you a break at least!

The childcare Harry is in, is like a little school. He has learnt so much since being there. He can even count to 10 now! They have classroom rules and values that they instill in the children and Harry will often use the same language as his teachers so it is obviously sinking in!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, he does go to a little "Play and Learn" group twice a week, but it's only for an hour and a half, so it goes very quickly, especially with driving there and back. He loves it, though. If there was an affordable daycare/preschool that kept him half day or longer, I think I'd try to put him in one or two days a week, just for the break, but I'm not sure we could justify it, financially. I really wish one of our parents wasn't working and could take him for one day a week, but they all work full time still. I've even thought about doing a "kid swap" with my SIL, and taking one of her kids, while she takes DS1, but she lives a half hour away and has a busy schedule, so I don't think she'd want to. Ugh. I know it's a phase, and eventually it'll get better, but I just wish I knew how long so I could see an end in sight. :(

As for getting baby moving, DTD has always worked for us. :winkwink:


----------



## ruby83

Hahaha, yes I have heard that DTD is effective but to be honest it is not that enjoyable right now. But should baby not come in 2 weeks i'll definitely try it :winkwink:

We are lucky here that the government funds 50% of childcare fees. It is capped but since Harry is only in 2 days it covers the year for us. So our days are half price which is handy! 

I hope things improve for you soon. You sound like you are a great mum and I have said it before, to be you are like "SuperMum" juggling 3 children and pregnant with your 4th. I freak out about how I will manage 2! Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Ruby. I definitely haven't felt like "super mom" lately, but I have to keep reminding myself that this is a phase and eventually it WILL get better. (I just hope it's really soon!)

So I had a dream last night that I lost my mucous plug and it looked so gross! And so of course my dream self showed my DH and grossed him out, too. :haha: Gotta love crazy pregnancy dreams. :winkwink:


----------



## Ganton

He actually sounds quite like my DS1, Spiffy. His language now is absolutely fine but not being able to express himself well around that time when children really want to gain independence (2 years plus) seemed to make him really frustrated and he'd tantrum, kick, bite etc, and it seemed to take a while to ease that frustration and break bad habits after he could start to tell us what he wanted. Even now, his initial reaction to somethinghe wants or doesn't like is to snatch, push or cry, rather than just explain. He is so much easier than a year a go though. We have the odd set backs, and he gets pretty wild towards the end of the day when he's really tired, but he's much calmer generally, he's learning to share and not snatch, and the hitting, pushing and biting is much much much reduced (he was biting multiple times a day at 2 years old, now it's maybe once a month). I really hope your DS1 calms down for you too.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, thank you. It's nice to hear that it's normal (and that he's not just a demon child :haha:) and that it will get better in time. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Haha Spiffy, that sounds like something I would dream!! Pregnancy dreams are so weird!

I think all the demon-like toddler behaviors we experience with our kids is pretty normal! Little devils they are &#128541;

Well only 2 more days until 37 weeks!! Woohoo! Still feeling really good no symptoms whatsoever so I think I'll end up wanting this baby out! Haha who would have thought! 

Hope everyone is feeling well xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, that so awesome that you're (most likely) going to hit 37 weeks after worrying about going preterm! Seems like Harry's early entrance into the world might have been a fluke! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend!

Yesterday afternoon I had quite a few Braxton hicks and lower back pain- not painful just unconfortable. Last night I woke at 3am and had to change my underwear because of the amount of discharge. Went to the toilet and when I wiped there was a drop of pink blood. Went to toilet again at 5 30 and there were a couple of pink drops again. Began cramping from then but got up and went to the toilet at 6 40am and had a big bowel movement but when I wiped there were quite a few more drops/ streaks of pink mixed with cm. since I've emptied my bowels the cramping has gone. It's only 7am here so I guess I'll just wait and see how the day progresses.... Wondering if this could be the start of labour... If I give birth tomorrow my baby will be a damn leap year baby!!! Haha!!


----------



## squirrel.

Eek Ruby!!!! So exciting!!! I have my fingers crossed for you that baby holds either comes tomorrow or holds out a few more days to avoid leap day (unless you want that date :) in which case come on Monday baby!).


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, looks like this is the start of things! But you may still be able to avoid a leap day baby, because when I had pink cm with DS1 (didn't notice any show with the other two) I didn't go into labor until two days later. Its funny, because he was my 36+6 baby, so very similar to you right now!

Keep us updated!!! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Thanks ladies, I will keep you updated. I am not sure whether this will progress though considering I lost my mucus plug and had a little spotting 10 days ago and nothing happened! I am not feeling any contractions yet so will wait and see. I guess things are moving in the right direction though! :happydance:

Ps. I would prefer NOT to have a leap year baby :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I know how you feel! My DD was 10 days shy of being a leap day baby, and I was glad we dodged that bullet! I have a friend who was born on leap day, and we celebrated her 5th birthday in college with cards meant for a 5 year old and everything. :haha: So for now, we'll send you "baby stay in!" vibes until after the 29th, and then he can make his appearance. :winkwink:


----------



## ruby83

Haha thanks Spiffy! 

Today I've felt ok, no more bleeding. Lots of cm and lower back pain but no contractions so I think baby is staying in at this stage! Who knows though! Geez I hate being a control freak! Getting some signs and not others is doing my head in.


----------



## Ganton

It must be late night for you there, Ruby, so just another 24 hours with no definite signs and you should clear the leap day baby  I'm excited for you that you're going to 37 weeks tomorrow though. Whenever you go in to labour now, you can be excited that you're going to meet your baby rather than worrying about being premature. 

How are your varicose veins looking at the moment? Mine are just horrible and sometimes ache. Other than that and the pelvic pain (which was helped by my physio last week but is still there) I'm still feeling good so can't really complain.


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Ganton! Just want to meet my little boy now!! &#128518;

I have a pretty bad varicose vein on the inside of my right thigh. It's very puffy but luckily doesn't ache. I think the ones on my right shin will disappear after I give birth because they not raised so I think they are more due to the increased blood rather than actual varicose veins. I have already looked into getting them done after pregnancy. They really bother me! Can't believe I got them this time! Just waiting on getting stretch marks now I'm nearly 37 weeks. I escaped them with Harry but this pregnancy I've seemed to get all the unpleasant pregnancy treats &#128513;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, by this time, you should be just about past leap day (since you're so far ahead, time-wise in Australia) so congrats! Little man can make his grand appearance whenever now! I love labor watch, even when it isn't me, so I'm excited to follow along with you as you look for signs that things are moving. :flower:

I'm sorry you ladies are dealing with varicose veins. :( Luckily I've escaped that symptom, so far. Thank goodness, because veins creep me out. :blush:


----------



## ruby83

It is 4pm here Spiffy so I think I will be ok now! :thumbup:

Had an OB app today and all is looking good with baby. She didn't check for dilation though so still have no idea when labour may be coming! I was on the CTG for about 20 mins and no contractions.

Been having back pain today and very mild period like pain so hoping that is a sign. :shrug: Been doing my head in googling labour symptoms! I think I will send myself crazy is I don't give birth until 40 weeks!


----------



## squirrel.

Happy full term day Ruby! Glad your little one held out past leap day!

I can imagine it'll be difficult if you expected to go around 35 weeks, but instead have to wait till up to 40 weeks! Especially as those last few weeks slow down so much! I hope he doesn't keep you waiting much longer, your signs sound really good, like your body is getting ready for labour. 

It's amazing how different each pregnancy can be though. I had to be induced with Oscar as he was overdue, but Isla came nearly a month early. Have no idea what to expect be next time!

I have my appointment with the fertility specialist this afternoon. Rather nervous!


----------



## ruby83

Good luck Squirrel! Update us on how you go xxx

To be honest I'm a bit nervous if I go to 40 weeks that I may need a c section due to having a big baby. Hopefully I'll have him by next week! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, can't wait to hear how the appointment goes! As for labor, I'd predict that you'd be a little early next time around (based purely on the fact that you had an Irritable Uterus with Isla, and are likely to have it again next time. And I had another early baby after my 36 weeker with my IU.)

Ruby, happy 37 weeks! I'd be shocked to death if you lasted to 40 weeks with all the signs you've been having (especially the show you've had, and the fact that we know you're at least 2cm dilated). :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

So appointment was okay. Outcome is that tomorrow I'll have a HSG to check my tubes are open and a few more blood tests this cycle and then next cycle we'll try assisted ovulation (clomid), trigger and then IUI. Soooooo excited!!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm glad to hear that your appointment went well, and that you finally have a plan! I bet that feels good. Hopefully it'll happen first try. :flower: And hey, those Clomid twin rates aren't bad, either. :winkwink:


----------



## ruby83

That's great news Squirrel!! I know 2 ladies that had twins on clomid! Must be a relief to have a plan in place but hopefully this is your cycle and you won't need it xx

I've had pretty back pain last night and have just gotten up and put a heat pack on. Lower back pain and feels like a band wrapped around my lower tummy. Pretty dull and constant so not thinking contractions at this stage but maybe will turn into it... My husband works from home today so feeling a bit relieved!


----------



## ruby83

37 weeks bump. Hopefully my last bump pic :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cute bump, Ruby! :flower: The back pain sounds encouraging, given that that's how things started for you with Harry. :thumbup:

Well, you've inspired me to go and take a bump pic, too. Here's my 29 week bump. :)
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks with #4.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ruby83

Lovely bump Spiffy! How have you been feeling? :flower:

My lower back is really aching! Just want to get labour over and done with now! I hate pain! :cry:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh no. :( I hope labor starts as soon as possible for you so you can be out of misery. (I'm glad you're 37 weeks, too, so you and I can wish for labor to start without feeling bad!) Maybe it's time to try DTD? :winkwink:


----------



## ruby83

I'm so uncomfortable Spiffy, the thought of DTD is very not appealing. I'm sitting in the couch with


----------



## ruby83

oops posted accidently!

with heat pack on my lower back. I am feeling pretty miserable :cry:


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, about 5 hours after my last post (8.30pm) we welcomed into the world Charlie Oscar. I'll post more details later- it's 1.30am here and isn't sleep but should probably try! He weighs 3.5kg! Imagine if he stayed in 3 more weeks.

Thanks for all your support xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Yaaaayy!!!!!! Huge congratulations Ruby!!!! How amazing to happen so fast. What a lovely name and such a good weight too. I hope you're both doing really well. Can't wait to see a picture of the little man and hear your birth story!!


----------



## Ganton

Wow, Ruby, congratulations. I hope you're both well x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow! I knew it was going to be soon for you, but I didn't imagine I would get online this morning and see a birth announcement! And what an awesome weight for 37 weeks! You're right, if he had stayed in until 40 weeks he would have been a BIG boy! I can't wait to hear more about it. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, thanks for your well wishes. 

So around 4 yesterday I started having mild contractions but wasn't sure if they were BH or not started coming every 10-15 mins but then stopped. Was chopping fruit downstairs and got a massive cramp in my inner thighs to the point I had to drop to the floor! It went away and me, DH and Harry went for a walk around block . When we started I started having contractions and told DH we should send harry to his parents just in case it is real labour. He arranged that and 5 mins later my contractions were so bad I had to kneel on the ground. Got home and called hospital, they said come in. Arrived around 6 30pm 8cm dilated and was in all sorts of pain and dying for an epidural! I was told the anasthetist was in with a c section and we getting too late for one anyway. Started pushing at 7 and he was here after a long 1.5 hours of pushing! All went well, only a small tear and couple of stitches. He did get his shoulders stuck though and we had about 5 nurses run in to help get him out which was a bit traumatic but over quickly. Feeling so much better than I did with the episiotomy!! 

Funny that all we wanted was to get to 37 weeks but didn't want a leap year bub and he came 37+1! What a good little boy!

Harry is coming in to meet him this afternoon! 

I hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I thought about that, too. What a cooperative baby to make it to 37 weeks but wait until after Leap Day! It sounds like things moved pretty fast once they got moving! Sorry you didn't get an epidural, but at least now you can say that you've experienced natural labor, which is pretty cool. And that's so interesting that you weren't feeling contractions for most of the day, just back pain, but it was obviously dilating you, since you were already 8cm when you got to the hospital! Just goes to show that we all experience birth differently. And you're going to be so amazed at how much quicker you start feeling normal without the episiotomy this time. :flower: Enjoy those newborn snuggles! :cloud9:


----------



## Chrissy05

OMG! Congrats Ruby! Yay for little Charlie waiting until the 1st to be born and avoiding leap day. I hope you are both doing well, and I look forward to hearing about Harry's first meeting with his little brother. 

Squirrel, that's great news about your appointment. Having a plan in place is always encouraging. As for the clomid and multiples, a colleague of mine had triplets while on clomid! 

Spiffy... that's one adorable bump you've got. How are you feeling otherwise?

Ganton... How are you doing? 

AFM, I had a follow-up ultrasound to check on that prominent bowel detected 2 weeks ago, and the technician (and MFM) detected nothing unusual this time around.... and they checked multiple times. Even better news is that baby FINALLY decided to flip and is now head down, which is great news since I was dreading a breech baby c-section. I don't know if baby flipped on his own or if all the exercices and techniques I've been trying helped things along, but I'm very relieved. 

Other than that, I've been off work since Monday but crazily busy setting up the nursery and doing various errands since then. The nursery is almost finished, only a few finishing touches left (thank goodness for my inlaws who came and helped yesterday). Now I just need to wash some baby clothes and pack hospital bags for both baby and I. That being said, I probably overdid it the past few days because I've been having lots of lower back pain since last night, it even woke me up during the night... but no regular contractions, only more of the BH. I suspect that baby has dropped down because I've been having a fair amount of pelvic pain and pressure for the past few days (since I suspect baby flipped), making it more difficult (and painful) to move around. My next OB appointment is on Thursday, so we'll see if he checks to see if my cervix has started effacing or dilating or not. 

Hopefully baby waits for at least another week....


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I'm so happy to hear that there's nothing wrong with your baby's bowels and that he's finally gone head down! What a relief! :flower: It's also crazy to think that we'll be having another birth announcement in the next few weeks. :winkwink: I'm glad you've had a chance to get your nursery ready and that you're in-laws were able to help. It feels good to be prepared. :flower:

I'm feeling...okay. I've been getting headaches for the past 3-4 days now, which haven't been fun, and yesterday my BP was low and it was making me feel weird. Plus, baby has been doing some really strange movements which are putting pressure on nerves, I think, because he'll move and I'll just get this really uncomfortable pinching feeling around my pelvis for a few seconds. And the acid reflux is really bad this time around. I get it regardless of what I eat, or whether I've eaten at all. Oh, and my hips has started to hurt during the day (used to just be while sleeping). But enough moaning! It could be worse. ;)


----------



## Ganton

Hey Chrissy. I'm glad you're feeling prepared now and I can't believe you only have a week until full term.

Squirrel, it's so exciting that you have a plan with the fertility specialist. My friend went through fertility treatment with the NHS, but it was really dragged out (each test was months apart and she had to try clomid for 3 months, 3 month break, then a higher dose for another 3 months before they'd even investigate further). I know the NHS don't have the budget to put every patient straight through every test and treatment, but it must be nice to know that there won't be much hanging around by going private. Hopefully just having that plan in place will help you to relax about the process and that may help in itself.

I'm 32 weeks today, which feels like another nice milestone to reach. My next big date in my head is 35 weeks, which should be my last day in work. However, that means I only have 12 working days left and I did a task list today and have so much to do in that time. I can see me working closer to 36 or 37 weeks in reality, but the extra week or 2 will be much more flexible.

My hip hot really sore over the weekend, even after having had a physio session days earlier, but I'd had lots of pressure low down and by Sunday evening I noticed that my bump had dropped, so I think the baby was pushing on a nerve. The pressure has eased and my bump's a bit higher again now, and my hip has been much better the last couple of days. Given that my on/off hip and pelvis pain is my only real problem, and even that seems manageable at the moment, I really can't complain much. 

It's DS2's 2nd birthday on Saturday. I can't believe my baby is going to be 2. It's 4am here and I haven't been able to sleep for the last 2 hours because of restless legs (and arms) so I decided to cut up to ice the cupcakes I've made for him to take to nursery today. I've been eating loads of sugary snacks the last fee days so I'm going to try to cut those down and go for a short walk each evening from now on in the hope that that will help with he restless legs.


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy that is great news about bub's bowel and him getting in the right position!! What a relief on both fronts! Hope you can take it easy now nursery is all set up. My BH would always get worse when I over did it so rest up before bub cones! Xx

Spiffy, ow that sucks that you are not feeling the best. Plus I can't imagine you are able to rest up much which makes it harder. Look after yourself, we want that baby cooking for a while longer!!

Ganton, sorry to hear if your pain too. I hope you can finish work at 35 weeks so you have done down time!

Harry adores Charlie! It is so cute! I'll post a couple of photos when I'm home and on my computer. He has been staying at my in laws while we are in hospital but visiting everyday. He is getting spoilt sbd having a ball which is lovely!

Charlie is feeding really well and I seem to have a lot of milk which I never had with Harry so I'm very happy with that. My recovery is fine so far! Haven't even needed any pain meds! So very very happy about that! So different from my recovery with Harry when j was in pain for months after!

Can't describe how good it is to have Charlie in the room with us! Such a different experience having s full term baby!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, congrats on hitting 32 weeks! That's my next milestone, too. :flower: Sorry you've been having such bad hip pain. I know how that feels. :( Hopefully now that baby has shifted you'll get some relief. :hugs: 

We're having DD's 4th birthday party this Saturday, too (since her actual birthday falls on a Wednesday). Good luck getting everything ready. I know we're not ready quite yet!

Ruby, it must be so nice to have Charlie with you and not in the NICU! And yay for a much nicer recovery! I told you it was going to be a lot easier the second time around. :flower: I'm glad Harry is enjoying his baby brother. It probably won't fully sink in for him until you're all at home, though. ;)


----------



## Ganton

Thanks for your concern about my hip. It's really not been too bad though. It's been absolutely fine for a couple of days (because I've been really lazy!) but definitely started up again last night when I walked to the supermarket. If I do too much walking, it continues to ache when I rest but otherwise not bothers me when I'm walking. It's a bit frustrating as I like to walk a lot and found it a really good way to stay active through pregnancy, especially with DS1 when I was walking 3-4 miles a day up to a week overdue. I'll probably just have to restrict myself to a mile or so at a time to make sure it doesn't get too bad.

Anyway, in other news, I had about 3 serious braxton hicks last night. It was after DTD &#128521; and it was only uncomfortable to the extent that it felt like it was stretching under my bump a bit (like round ligament pain) so I'm not at all concerned about it, but it was interesting as I never really got noticeable braxton hicks with my other two. With DS2, my midwife commented during one of my checkups that she would just wait until a tightening had worn off before listening to the heartbeat etc, so I was obviously getting them but just couldn't feel them.

I haven't taken a bump picture for ages so I'll take one now and upload in my next post. Some people still say I'm huge, but others day how neat my bump is. I think it's doing ok for 32 weeks, especially when I compare to pictures from my pregnancy with DS2.


----------



## Ganton

Bump at 32+1
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, your bump is adorable! I think people tend to judge the size based on what they're used to. So for me, I think it's small and neat for 32 weeks, but only because I get so huge during pregnancy.

I know what you mean about the walking. We took DD to see Disney on Ice last night for her birthday, and we ended up hustling to the stadium from the parking lot and my hips were killing me by the end of the day and are feeling pretty uncomfortable this morning. And that's interesting that you could never feel your BH in your last two pregnancies. I've only just recently realized that I'm having BH in addition to my actual contractions. See, in the last two pregnancies, I would get contractions whenever I did anything, and they never went unnoticed. This time with the shots I'm only getting a few per hour, but I realized that my uterus is still tightening whenever I get up or sit down, but I don't really notice it unless I touch my tummy and feel how tight it is (there's no mistaking the actual contractions when they happen, because they're really strong, although not super painful). So now I can actually say that I know what BH feel like! :haha:

Ruby are you back home yet?

Oh, and day 6 of headaches now. It's getting REALLY old. :(


----------



## Chrissy05

Ganton... your bump is looking great! Also, I'm happy to hear that the hip pain isn't too bad. 

Spiffy... I hope your head stops pounding soon. Headaches are no fun at all!

As for me, OB visit yesterday went really well. Doc is super happy that baby has flipped and everything is looking good. Only a few more days before I reach 37 weeks, crazy!!!

Speaking of which, I've come down with a cold today, so I not only struggled to sleep well last night, but now my throat is sore and my head is pounding. Hopefully lots of rest + fluids will take care of this and I'll be back to my normal self in a few days. I would dread having a cold and going into labour at the same time.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I had a cold for the last few weeks before DS1 was born, but as soon as he was born, it went away. It sucked, but I don't really remember it bothering me during labor. I hope you don't have to suffer for the next couple weeks, though! :hugs:


----------



## Ganton

Likewise, Chrissy, I had horrible blocked sinuses from around 37 weeks with DS2. It was starting to clear by my due date but I remember staying in bed until midday on my due date because I had a horrible headache. I went into labour 4 hours later and my headache just vanished and didn't bother me again. I think our bodies just have a way of dealing with these things when our energy is needed elsewhere. Try to get as much rest and fluids as you can now, but I'm sure you'll be fine when the time comes.


----------



## Chrissy05

Thanks ladies. I'm trying to rest and drink as much fluid as much as possible, but I'm just feeling so wiped out energy-wise. It's also frustrating because my sinuses are all blocked and my usual remedies aren't safe to take while pregnant... so getting relief is a challenge. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ganton

Hmm, the main thing that I found helped was steam so I just spent ages in the shower then blew my nose loads to clear it a bit. Paracetamol (or is it called acetaminophen there?) will probably help with the symptoms too even if it doesn't speed up the recovery. Also, rest is good, but I got really blocked when lying down but was able to clear it more when I was upright and moving round a bit. I hope you find something that helps soon.


----------



## Ganton

It's now just 15 minutes until the day of DS2's birthday and it seems to have become a bit of a tradition for me to be making the cake late into the evening the night before each birthday. So, sticking to this tradition, I've just finished making this for tomorrow.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ruby83

Ganton, love the cake! Enjoy the party! 

Spiffy, hope your DD has a lovely birthday too!

Chrissy, I find a bowl of boiling water and put my head over it with a towel over my head always works well to clear sinuses.

We got home yesterday. It's lovely being at home with both boys! Harry is loving his little bro, we just have to keep reminding him to be gentle! &#128541;

It is intense with a toddler and newborn but I'm sure we will get used to it quickly! Trying to make sure we are giving Harry lots of attention too. He is on cloud but I'm sure he will settle once he realizes Charlie is sticking around. Won't be as much of a novelty then.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, that cake is adorable! I've never attempted to make a cute cake like that (usually I do cupcakes because they're easier :haha:). This year we're making cupcakes for my DD's friend party tomorrow, and then a cake for our get-together with our families on Sunday, but the cake will probably be pretty simple.

Chrissy, when my kids are stuffed up, I put a humidifier in their room with essential oils in the water (DoTerra has one called "Breathe" that I usually use) and it seems to help them sleep. I've never had a chance to try it out on myself, because whenever I'm sick, at least one of my kids is sick, too, and I always let them use the humidifier.

Ruby, so nice to be home with your new family of four. :flower: I think the hardest part of having a newborn and a toddler is that neither understands waiting, so sometimes they'll both be crying and you'll have to decide which to take care of first, and which to let cry. It's heartbreaking at first, but you kind of get used to it after a while. Does your hubby get time off from work to be with you for a while? If he does, at least you can each attend to a child for now. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Enjoy your DD's birthday celebrations too Spiffy! I go with cupcakes too but my mother in law is a great cake maker so she generally will do it!

My DH gets 2 weeks off but also works from home Tuesdays so I'll be on my own with the kids Monday and Friday as Harry is in kindy Wednesday and Thursday. I'm sure I'll get used to it!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, that's awesome, Ruby! My husband has been working from home on Wednesday for a while now, but he's not really able to help at all while he's here, so aside from the fact that he has no commute, its like any other day. That's great that you'll have two days with Harry in Kindy so that you can have one on one time with Charlie. I never had that with my second and third kids. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

I'm so pleased to hear that you're home, Ruby. It can be pretty hectic with 2 little ones but you soon get used to how to manage everything.

Spiffy, I hope you enjoy the birthday celebrations this weekend too. As for the cake, I'm really pleased with how it looks, but I'm not too hopeful about the taste. Cupcakes are yummy, so definitely a great choice for a birthday party.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Ganton. The party went well today. I hope yours did, too! We still have a birthday dinner tomorrow night with both of our families, and then I'll be able to relax. ;)


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, just dropping in quickly to post pic of my boys!

Hope the birthday celebrations went/ are going well Spiffy and Ganton! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Charlie.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2









Harry Charlie.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, he's so stinking cute!!! :cloud9: I hope you're healing well and the transition to two kids is going well. :flower:

30 weeks today for me. Not a huge milestone or anything, but it's still nice to be out of the 20's finally. ;) The birthday dinner went well last night, except both of my boys were crying almost the entire time (the little one because he's going through separation anxiety, so all the people being around was making him anxious, and the older one because he had a bad rash that was hurting him). But DD had a great time and got all the presents she wanted. :flower:

So I'm not sure right now if I'm getting sick or just getting allergies, but I've been tired, my throat has been a bit sore, my nose is stuffy, and my head feels all foggy. I'm hoping it's just allergies, because I can't handle all my kids getting sick right now. I feel like I'm emotionally stretched to my max right now as it is. :(


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby: he is so cute! Well done you! Hope you're settling into the routine of 2. Took me a month or so before I finally felt like this was the new normal. 

Spiffy: happy 30 weeks :hugs: on the home stretch now!! Sorry you're feeing rough. I hope it passes for you soon!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Squirrel. 

It looks like you're gearing up for ovulation again! Must be nice to have a chance this month, versus last month, and more relaxing knowing that if it doesn't happen this time, you're going to have help next month! :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks spiffy. Yeah, no positive OPK today, so I reckon I might get one tomorrow with ovulation the day after? I'd be surprised if it was later. I also reckon maybe I missed my surge yesterday (tested evening dilute pee) and may be ovulating today as I've had twinges. I'll see what tomorrow's temp brings. 

I feel hugely positive and optimistic this cycle. I've heard great things about HSG leading to increased fertility immediately afterwards and I've just been super healthy this past month too, so my body is in peak baby making condition :haha: at least that's what all my tests tell me. And you're right, if it doesn't work out, then I'm actually quite excited to try clomid/IUI due the increased twin chances :haha: silver lining in everything right?


----------



## Chrissy05

Ruby... he's so adorable! And Harry is so cute holding his little brother, so proud! I hope that the transition from one to two goes smoothly.

Spiffy... yay for 30 weeks. It might not be a huge milestone, but it is nice to be in the final stretch. I am finding that counting down the weeks is much more exciting than counting up. 

Squirrel... Hopefully that HSG test really does boost fertility this month. I almost always missed my surge, so I'm always impressed by the women who can pinpoint it and have a huge positive opk. Fingers crossed. 

AFM, turns out my bad cold has morphed into a sinus infection so I spent this morning at clinic getting checked out. Hopefully it will resolve itself quickly and I'll start feeling better in a day or two. Thankfully a bit of acetaminophen (paracetamol) is enough to keep my fever down, which already makes a huge difference. Baby doesn't seem to care that I'm feeling ill because he's still moving around quite a bit. That being said, when I went to the clinic this morning with my mom, she immediately noticed that baby had dropped down quite a bit since earlier this weekend... so we'll see what the next few days brings.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I have everything crossed for you this month! :flower:

Chrissy, that's exciting that you've dropped! My first baby didn't fully engage until I was 10cm dilated and ready to push her out (they made me sit and wait for an hour to let her descend more). :dohh: I'm sorry to hear about your sinus infection, though. :( I hope it clears up quickly. :hugs: But hey, only two more days until you hit term!

I'm thinking baby must be going through a growth spurt right now, because I've been starving all day today! I ordered Chinese food for lunch and shoveled it down as though I hadn't eaten in days, and I don't even feel full, whereas I usually can't quite finish it all. :blush:


----------



## ruby83

Thanks ladies! The transition is going well. Harry has been great which has made it easier. Charlie is sleeping pretty well at night too so hopefully that continues!! Maybe it's because I'm feeding him as much as he wants during the day...

Spiffy, 30 weeks is a milestone! Not long to go!! Sorry you are feeling great hopefully it's just allergies. Sorry you are also feeling emotionally stretched ATM. Is there anyway you and hubby can have a weekend away before bub comes?

Squirrel, good luck for this cycle but I bet it's comforting that you have a plan now.

Chrissy, sorry you are unwell! I hope you improve soon. Not long now!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I'm so glad that things are going so well. I hope Charlie continues to be a good sleeper for you. Sleep makes all the difference in those first few months with a newborn. I'm glad that Harry has taken well to the new situation, too. :flower:

So this evening I've been having contractions every 4 minutes, which is interesting. I wouldn't have given it any thought last pregnancy, but because of the shots I haven't had close contractions like this so far in this pregnancy (except for when I was in L&D last month because of the incomplete dose of that week's shot). I wonder if the irritability of my uterus is starting to overpower the shots? More likely its probably just a fluke evening, though. Either way, its been a good reminder of what pregnancy was like before the shots. ;)


----------



## ruby83

Wow Spiffy that is close! How long did it go on for? Are you dilating? I would go get it checked if I was you. X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It went on for about 3 or 4 hours with the contractions between 2-4 minutes apart, and towards the end, I was starting to get some discomfort with them. Not enough to rush off to L&D, but enough that they kept me awake. But around midnight they tapered off and went away. I'll probably check my cervix to see if anything has changed once I put the kids down for naps. If it feels about the same, I'll just wait until my appointment next Tuesday, but if I'm concerned I'll see if I can be seen sooner.

EDIT: Just checked and there doesn't seem to be any change from the last time I checked, so that's good. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

That's good news Spiffy! Must be scary. My contractions went from very mild to painful so quickly and I must have dilated quickly too! At least you can check yourself for reassurance!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Definitely! If I didn't know how to check myself I'd be worrying about possible dilation for a whole week before my next appointment. :wacko:


----------



## Chrissy05

Oh wow Spiffy, that's kinda scary. I'm glad to hear that the contractions stopped and that your cervix doesn't seem to have changed since the last time you checked. 

Afm, I've reached the mythical 37 weeks milestone. It's weird because I thought I would be more excited about it, but I've been feeling so ill from the sinus infection that I haven't really processed it. I'm still getting lots of BH, and sometimes they seem stronger than usual which typically makes me wonder if this could be it.... but then it goes away. I have a feeling that I'm going to be hyper-sensitive to every twinge from now until D-day.


----------



## ruby83

Congrats Chrissy! Such a milestone! Are you having weekly app's with your OB now? Sorry to hear you are still suffering with your sinus infection. Hopefully it improves soon! We will all be waiting for your birth announcement any day now &#128518;


----------



## Chrissy05

Yes, I've been having weekly appointments with my OB for 2 weeks now, due for my next one tomorrow. Unlike many of you ladies however, it's my understanding that they don't do an internal exam to check for cervical effacement and dilation as part of the regular check-up protocol, even in the last few weeks. It's only if I go overdue (so any appointments at 40+ weeks) where they will check it, or if I had prior issues with my cervix (ex: incompetent cervix in a previous pregnancy). So for example, last week when they did the GBS test, they didn't check my cervix (even if they were already down there). Is this common for the rest of you? Are you asking for your midwife or OB to check your cervix, or is it part of their regular appointment stuff?


----------



## Ganton

Congrats on reaching full term, Chrissy. I hope the sinus problems clear up soon.

In the UK, there are no cervical checks at all during pregnancy. The earliest they'll do anything down there is a first sweep at around 4 days overdue. With DS2, my normal midwife said the earliest sweep would be 4 days over again, but I happened to see another one in my due date and she offered a sweep that day. DS2 was born about 6 hours later  If there have been signs of problems with early dilation / incompetent cervix etc, then maybe things would be checked sooner but I've been lucky enough not to have had any signs of problems so have very little intervention.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, most OB's around here will do cervical checks starting at 36 weeks, unless you decline them. Congrats on hitting 37 weeks! Now begins the fun phase of labor watch and symptoms spotting, just like you did in the TWW. :winkwink: I hope the sinus infections finally clears up so you can enjoy these last weeks as much as possible.

As for me, my hips have been super painful the past few days, so much that I'm struggling to walk by the end of the day and sleep is a joke. So I took all three kids with me today and went to a chiropractic adjustment. So here's to hoping that it helps! While I was there, I went next door to a used children's store and found a Rock N' Play in excellent condition for half the price of a new one, so I bought it. :flower: None of our babies have done very well in the bassinet we have, so I'm excited to have a different option this time. :)
 



Attached Files:







AdobePhotoshopExpress_d7c21eb798a7468ca5c4f4caae96e32a.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy, my OB checked because of my history but then didn't in subsequent app's and said she wouldn't unless I was having contractions.

Spiffy, you poor thing! Hope your hip improves now! My LO isn't really a fan of the bassinet either. I'm thinking of propping it up tonight to see if that makes a difference...


----------



## Ganton

Spiffy, sorry to hear your hip pain is so bad. I feel very lucky that I'm still pretty comfortable overnight so manage to get decent sleep, although slightly broken by at least a couple of toilet trips. I remember my hips being so sore with DS2 though that sleep was just horrible, then the lack of sleep has a knock on effect on how you feel in other ways. Hopefully the chiropractic work will offer some relief for you.

Neither of my boys would sleep in their moses basket or crib and we ended up co-sleeping. I've accepted that that is the way it's going to be this time and am renting a co-sleeping crib. I actually really liked having my babies so close to me, but hopefully the co-sleeper will just help make sure we each have a bit of our own space. 

I turned 33 weeks yesterday. Another 7 weeks to due date seems like ages, but 4 weeks until full term seems worryingly close, given that I still have so much to get organised. Based on my previous gestations, I don't think I'll go particularly early this time, but you never know. I'll upload my latest bump pic in a minute.


----------



## Ganton

Bump at 33+1
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ruby83

Ganton, your bump is still so petite! We all carry so differently! 
Do you get worried co sleeping that you will roll or smoother baby? I am just so tired that I would be worried I couldn't be aware enough to have baby in bed with me. 

We had a terrible night last night and through no fault of Charlie but poor Harry has a nasty nappy rash- I think from all the tomatoes he is eating. Poor poppet was up and inconsolable and of course just when we settled him and he came in our bed, Charlie woke for his feed!! Arghh! Honestly I am not sure how people with multiple children can ever be well rested! I am hoping that tonight is better! Fingers crossed anyway &#128584;


----------



## Ganton

Just for comparison, here's my 33 week bump with DS2. I think I was carrying lower with him but also a bit bigger all round, where as I feel like this one is just bump at the moment.

I was worried about co-sleeping with my others but I was just too tired to spend ages trying to get then back in their cribs. I'm hoping theft-sleeping crib will be safer as I can keep our bedding separate but still be really close for feeding and settling. I remember with DS2 that I became a bit too used to the fact that he would fidget around when he was getting hungry and I ignored him for a bit one night, then realised the blanket was over his head. He was fine, but it scared me and I started trying to sleep in warm pyjamas so that the bedding was nowhere near him, but then feeding was difficult with all the layers and I still got cold sometimes.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 0


----------



## squirrel.

Amazing bump ganton!! Looking great!

Ruby: I coslept with both of mine up to about 13 months each. I never intended to and even had a cosleeper with Isla, but it was just so much easier with breastfeeding to have them in bed with me and I really enjoyed the closeness. I didn't worry about rolling on them. I"ve read loads of interesting studies, which show mothers are very aware of their babies even in their sleep and unless you're under the influence of alcohol or drugs (as I'm sure you're not!!) then you won't roll on your baby.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, cute bump! :flower: It does look a lot different that your bump with DS2!

As for co-sleeping, I've never had any desire to do it. I'm a super light sleeper, so I wouldn't be worried too much about rolling onto baby, but I Know I would sleep like crap because every little sound or movement from baby would wake me up. I have a hard enough time sharing a bed with DH! :haha: However, I've always had the bassinet right next to me for the first month, mostly for convenience's sake when they wake up so frequently to eat.

Squirrel, looks like you're officially in the TWW! :happydance: I've got everything crossed!

So the adjustment really helped! By the end of the day yesterday, I could still walk normally, and my sleep last night was much better. :) So even though it's crazy taking all the kids with me, I think I'm just going to have to deal with is so I can go weekly until this baby is born.


----------



## ruby83

Good to hear the adjustment worked Spiffy! Will be worth trekking the kids to appointments if it makes you feel better!

Squirrel that's interesting about co sleeping. Do you guys worry about your husbands though? My hubby is a deeper sleeper than me and if baby was in the middle I would worry he would squash the baby! At the moment I have the bassinet right next to my bed so it's been ok for feeding. Last night I had a dream that I forgot to put him back in the bassinet and had fallen asleep so I woke trying to find him under the covers! Clearly I was a little sleep deprived! With Harry I was mix feeding so would have to breast feed then go out in the kitchen make a bottle, feed him, burp him, change him, rinse bottle- it took forever so I'm finding breastfeeding at night much easier at the moment! I even got a solid block of 3 hours 45 mins last night! Funny how after minimal sleep that sounds like a lot haha!! 

Squirrel, yay for starting the tww! How did you go with your timings this cycle? Has your DH been around the whole time? 

I hope you all enjoy your weekends xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby: I will admit, I did used to worry when my son was tiny and he slept between my husband and I. I arranged the best of drawers in our room right up against my side of the bed and stuffed the gap full of towels and then made the sheet up over them so there was no gap and then had him on my side. With Isla, I had the co-sleeper right there, so she couldn't have fallen off the bed. I wouldn't have had them between my husband and I as men don't have the same instincts. I also didn't used to have our duvet on her. She had her sleeping bag and I'd wear a long thick top and keep duvet lower down. Here's a picture of our co-sleeper setup with her actually in it for once!! This was when she was a week old :cloud9: so broody!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## squirrel.

Just in my broodiness I wanted to share some pictures I took today! Look how far this little pea has come! She's such a character. It seems a lifetime ago that she was tiny in my arms like that.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ganton

That's so cute Squirrel, and exactly how I slept with my boys. I always had my arm cupped under their legs / bum and just snuggled close. I also only kept my duvet on the lower half of my body. My DH pretty much moved into the spare room when I was co-sleeping so that there was plenty of room for me and DS2, and I had a bed guard (stuffed and covered with sheets to fill gaps) on the side that DS2 slept on. I wouldn't trust having DH sleeping next to a baby as he just wouldn't be as aware as me.


----------



## ruby83

Gorgeous pics Squirrel! Isla is such a cutie!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, she's adorable Squirrel. :cloud9:


----------



## Chrissy05

Ganton... that bump is looking great!

Squirrel... Isla's just so cute! Also, I see the waiting game has started. How are you feeling?

Ruby... yay for getting almost 4h of continuous sleep! That sounds divine! I'm planning on using a bassinet next to my bed for the first month or so, before eventually transitioning LO into a crib in the nursery. Actually the bassinet will be the same moses basket that both of my siblings and I used when we were little. My parents helped me set it up this morning and it looks very odd (and very real) having it in our room. 

AFM, it's been a busy past day or so. I had an OB appointment yesterday and my pressure was high... higher than my OB would like. I also had a bit of protein in my urine and since he didn't know if it was due to the sinus infection or if it was a sign of developing pre-ecclampsia, I was sent to the hospital for further testing. They took blood and did a non-stress test, and everything seems normal, but my pressure is still slightly on the higher side than they'd like, and higher than it's been so far. So now I have a blood pressure monitor to use multiple times a day in order to keep track of my pressure, and instructions to go to the hospital if it goes higher than a certain level. 

Add to that the fact that I've started having early signs of contractions (period like cramps and a weird urge to poop even if nothing comes out), and I'm starting to think that this baby might be coming sooner rather than later. Until now the cramping hasn't been regular, sometimes coming every hour, other times every 10 minutes... so I'm waiting for a pattern to emerge before doing anything else. Hopefully I get to sleep semi-well tonight and nothing happens until morning. I need the rest. 

Will keep you ladies posted.


----------



## ruby83

Wow Chrissy, it sounds like things are moving along! That is very exciting! I hope you blood pressure remains in check though xxx

Charlie is being very good, I am waiting for the witching hour to start but enjoying his relaxed moods so far! It is Harry that is killing me. He has been coming into our room around 5-5 30 the last few mornings and while he would normally go back to sleep in our bed for a few hours, he is so interested in the baby that he gets too excited and chatty to sleep. So our days are starting VERY early. Which on top of feeling Charlie every 3-4 hours over night is making me very tired! I am thinking that I might move to the downstairs bedroom with Charlie and that way hopefully when Harry comes into our room he will just settle in with DH. At least until the novelty wears off for him.... It is a long weekend here so Harry is staying at my in laws tonight so hopefully we can catch up on some zzzz's.

I hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, that's a little unnerving that your blood pressure is creeping up like that. I hope it goes back down and you don't have to be induced. As for the cramping and contractions, you may or may not be in early labor, but those have to be ripening up your cervix and possibly dilating you, so that's exciting!

Ruby, is there a way you can keep Harry from coming into your bed every morning? Maybe I'm a mean mom, but we put child-proof doorknob covers on our 2 year's door so he stays in his room, otherwise he'd be roaming the house. :haha: Either way, I hope you can start getting some better sleep soon. :hugs:

Well, tonight I've been getting frequent contractions again, which is interesting. Last week that didn't happen until Monday, which is the day I get my shot, so this is a little earlier, since it's only Saturday night. I wonder if my uterus really is just starting to overpower the 17P shots as they begin to wear off at the end of the week. Well, I guess I'll know for certain if I get contractions tomorrow and Monday night, too.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, best to talk to your OB about it at your next visit! You definitely want bub to cook for a while longer! 

As for keeping Harry in his room, he would just scream the house down if he couldn't get out so don't really want to try that. I'm really hoping things settle once Charlie is not such a novelty for him. Here's hoping anyway!


----------



## Chrissy05

Hello ladies!

Blood pressure is a bit lower today, which is a good thing. Still having those early contractions, and they're intensifying... also a good thing. They're still too spaced out (roughly 15 minutes apart) to signify anything definite, but I did lose my mucus plug this morning, so that's another sign that things are moving in the right direction. It's weird how I'm looking forward to my water breaking, since that means I can head to the hospital. I tested gbp positive, so as soon as my water breaks I have to head to the hospital to start antibiotics, regardless of the intensity or frequency of contractions. 

I managed to sleep relatively well last night, only woke up due to contractions a few times. My poor husband however, was so nervous that it took him nearly 2h before falling asleep. He just laid there listening to my breathing, and noticed that every so often my breathing would change... which he attributed to niggles and contractions.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Ruby. I have an OB appointment on Tuesday, so I plan on letting her know, then. :flower:

Chrissy, sounds like things are definitely moving forward! When you say you lost your mucous plug, was it bloody at all? Or just a big glob of mucous? Either means things are happening, but if there was blood, it definitely means it's more imminent! Your poor DH, though. He's going to be a wreck when you're actually in labor! :haha:


----------



## ruby83

Definitely signs Chrissy! I hope it's sooner rather than later for you!

So hormones got me yesterday afternoon and I just couldn't stop crying! Harry missed his nap and was being a bit naughty but nothing that would justify how emotional I felt. DH goes back to work tomorrow which is making me so sad and emotional! Ne


----------



## ruby83

Oops pressed post too quickly! 

Harry is at kindy tomorrow so will just be me and Charlie. I have a friend visiting in the arvo so hopefully I'm not an emotional wreck!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, Ruby, I remember all too well those weepy first few weeks. The crash of hormones and the lack of sleep and the stress of adapting to a new routine makes for an awful combination. :hugs: I hope today has been better for you. :hugs:

So this morning I left to take my son to his preschool class, and locked myself out of the house with all three kids! It was cold and they were crying and we had to wait 45 minutes for my husband to get back home from work to let us back in the house. Not a good start to the day. :nope: I have to take them all with me to my OB appointment this afternoon, so I'm hoping that by some miracle, they'll behave.


----------



## ruby83

Agh Spiffy, poor you! That sucks! Geez you are good taking 3 kids with you! I just changed my maternal health nurse app for next week to a day that Harry is at Kindy as I am not confident taking them both out alone!

I had a much better day yesterday thanks! Pretty tired this morning as Charlie was very difficult to settle in his bassinet after his 4 30am feed so ended up having to cuddle him in bed- which of course made it too hard for me to go back to sleep. Then Harry woke at 6am with a poo nappy which my DH got up to change, so we were all awake after that. Harry is at Kindy today so going to try have a nap or at least a rest around lunch time.

Funny that when I had Harry as a newborn I thought it was tough, but really looking back I had it easy! He would feed 3 hourly but I would keep going back to sleep with him until about 9am! No chance of doing that with a toddler- hahaha! This time I am more relaxed about it all though (somewhat anyway), because I know the newborn stage is so fleeting that I am trying to make the most of it, despite the sleep deprivation ;-)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I remember how nervous I was taking more than one kid out of the house for a little while. It's not too bad once you get used to it. I'm glad that your day has been better today. I know what you mean about looking back to when you only had one newborn to take care of. It seemed like the hardest thing ever, but I'd gladly trade for a day with one newborn now. :haha:

Well, my day didn't get much better after I posted last. I started to feel very depressed and cried most of the afternoon. Then I had my OB appointment, and after I got there, a friend texted to say she was on the way to our house, which I completely forgot all about, so I had to tell her that I wasn't there, and she said her girls were disappointed because they'd been looking forward to playing with my daughter all day. So that made me feel like crap. The good news is, my OB checked my cervix and said that there's been no change since last check (which is what I was expecting based on my own checks). She said that he's up really high, which is probably why my acid reflux has been so bad. But I guess that means I might get a good 3D picture of his face at my ultrasound next week, since DS2 was so low in my pelvis at 32 weeks that they didn't even try.


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear about your day Spiffy! It is horrible feeling emotional. I wish I coped better with minimal sleep :cry:
Great that you are not dilating from all those contractions you are getting too!


----------



## Ganton

Sorry to hear you're feeling emotional, Ruby, and that you've have a tough day, Spiffy. I hope both of you have better days today. Those hormones (and kids) do crazy things to us but it's all worth it. My two boys were driving me nutty on Monday but I know it wad just because I wad tired so tried not to get too frustrated with them.

I'm in work at the moment but have just come on for a bit if a moan. I've picked up a cold from one of the boys and my throat feels on fire and my sinuses and blocked and sore. Feeling a bit sorry for myself but glad at least that it's not too close to due date so will hopefully clear up before I go into labour. 

I've definite been getting lots of BH recently. Pretty much every time I stand up, especially in the evenings, but they are mostly painless. However, I've had a few over the last couple of days that have been accompanied by a cranky period pain feeling. They're not regular or progressing in any way, so I've not been worried about it being the start of things, but I'll mention it to my midwife today anyway. It does make me wonder if my body is slowly getting ready and labour will therefore progress quickly once I properly get going. For that reason, I'm going to discuss home birth at my appointment today, just as a backup plan in case it's looking like I'll be tight on time to get to hospital.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I hope you have enough time to get to the hospital if you want, but its good to be prepared for homebirth just in case. I hope those semi-painful BH settle down for you. They're exciting once you hit term, but until then they're just obnoxious! Speaking of term, I can't believe you only have about 3 more weeks! :flower:

Thanks ladies, today has been a better day so far. I didn't lock myself out of the house for starters! :haha:


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear you are not well Ganton! Look after yourself! BH can be very irritating! 

Not a bad idea exploring home birth. I was so surprised how quickly my labour progressed and if DH wasn't working from home that day I think I may have started pushing in the car on the way to the hospital! Add in traffic and I may have had Charlie on the side of the road- eeek &#128513; I thought I would have a lot more time than I did!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I guess I'm kind of fortunate in that I always stall for an hour or two while I'm at 6cm (and I always know I'm in labor well before then!) so I've never worried about delivering on the side of the road. ;)


----------



## ruby83

Luckily we live across the road from a mid wife and used to joke that we would have to run over and get her. A girlfriend of mine had her second in ambulance because her labour progressed so quickly!


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, how many dpo are you now? Are you testing early or waiting until you are late? I have my FX for you xxx


----------



## Ganton

I've heard so many stories about people progressing quickly with second or subsequent babies and ending up giving birth on the toilet / in a lay-by / in the hospital car park, and that's what's making me wary about this one coming quickly. At least I know I progressed quickly with DS2 so won't be waiting around for contractions to get too close together and hopefully the midwives won't fob me off either. I'll be calling in at the first sign of anything happening.

The midwife I spoke to yesterday was really reassuring about planning for a homebirth. She said it's absolutely fine to have the assessment, get plans in place, have the community midwives on call etc as a fallback option. She said I can change my mind at any time, even if it's after a community midwife has already arrived to assess me but I still decide is rather head to hospital. I was worried about wasting their time if I ended up going to hospital, but she said it's absolutely fine. She also said that normally one midwife would come to assess me at home when I think I'm in labour, then call the 2nd midwife in when things are progressing and the 2nd one would bring all the extra kit but, given that they agree there's a good chance or could be fast, they'd make sure the first on call has all the kit with her and get the 2nd out pretty quickly too, so it's nice to know they're taking my concerns seriously.

I'm still getting these cramps BH's so the midwife said to just try to relax as much as possible and keep an eye on them for progression. I've had two so far today so nothing major but pretty uncomfortable when they happen. The baby is also back to back so I need to get scrubbing some floors to encourage it to move round!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I wonder if the fact that baby is back to back is contributing to the painful BH? I hope he/she flips around before labor. My DS1 was back to back while I was in labor, but the doctor was able to get him to flip around before he was born by having me lay in a certain position.

As for me, I've been having some lower back pain the last few days. I never had too much trouble with back pain in my previous pregnancies, so this is new for me. I think I've been doing too much lifting and bending over lately, but I'm just not sure how to avoid that without picking up my kids or doing any cleaning (I'm sure you can imagine the amount of toys I have to pick up off the floor every day with a 4, 2, and 1 year old :dohh:).


----------



## ruby83

I can only imagine Spiffy! I feel like I was picking up things constantly with only 1 toddler! Hope your back improves! I find heat packs work wonders as do massages if you get a spare hour to get one that is!!

Today is my first day alone with the 2 kids. Did not start off well! Charlie was up 3 hour then 2 hourly all night. Harry did a poo at 5am so I got up to change him, he came bs k to our bed and we may have had a little shut eye but not much. This morning he was really good for the first few hours then got tired and started being cheeky and rough with Charlie when I was feeding him. I put Harry in bed and was hoping for a test myself but he only slept 40 mins. I became emotional and was crying! I just wanted a rest myself!! Arghh! This afternoon has been better but only because I've been keeping Harry busy with activities. He is super tired so trying to get through until DH gets home in 2 hours. Charlie is being good and sleeping so I can be more attentive to Harry. I hate the fact he gets naughty when he is tired because I hate having to yell at him for everything!

Sorry for the vent, it's only 3.30pm here and it's been a very long day! Hasn't helped that it is really windy, rainy and stormy so we haven't even been able to go outside! &#128555;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, Ruby, I've had so many days like that! :hugs: You just keep looking at the clock and thinking, "How is it possible that only 20 minutes went by? I swear it was an hour at least!" I hope you made it through the rest of the day and got some good sleep. :hugs:

Squirrel, when do you plan on testing?

Chrissy, how is labor watching going?


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Spiffy! Last night Charlie fed every 2 hours and took ages to settle after the 3pm feed and I was in tears. Poor DH wanted to help take him downstairs but he just wanted my boob! Luckily though we all slept in until 8.30 so feeling more alive this morning!

Charlie was cluster feeding last night from 4-10! I didn't feel like I had much milk to give him in the end so not sure if o should supplement with one formula bottle in the evening... Harry was always mixed fed as I didn't have enough milk so I'm not really familiar with cluster feeding and ebf.


----------



## Chrissy05

Spiffy... I hope your back pain gets better. I concur that a heating pad or a warm bath does wonders for an aching back.

Ganton... I hope the BH aren't getting worse. The theory about the position of the baby is really interesting, seeing as I found my BH were worse when baby was breach and were less intense when he flipped. 

Ruby... I'm sorry to hear you had such a rough first day alone with the boys. I hope the rest of your day went a bit easier. 

Squirrel... how are you feeling? Are you feeling tempted to test yet, or are you trying to delay it as much as possible?

Afm, labour watch is just frustrating. Yesterday (and the night before) I was cramping all day and contractions reached 6 minutes apart before tapering off. I was so hopeful that it was the real deal... and then bang, nothing!

This morning I had an appointment with my OB and turns out my blood pressure was really high again. I've been monitoring it all week and it's been in the normal to slightly high range, so I haven't been too worried, but this morning my diastol was 98... which is a bit more scary. It's not pre-ecclampsia because all my blood work (from earlier this week) came back normal, so it's really just pregnancy induced hypertension. That being said, since this was coupled with a headache and I'm far enough along, doctor decided that he wants to induce labour. Unfortunately the hospital L&D is super busy today (they had 5 other inductions, 3 C-sections plus other deliveries when my OB called), so I'm waiting for them to call and tell me when to come in, which will either be tonight or tomorrow. So unless I go into labour before then, I should be getting induced in the next few hours. I'm both terrified and relieved that things are moving forward. 

Will keep you ladies posted!


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy that's so exciting!! It is scary but it doesn't last forever and you have a gorgeous little bub after it! Who will then continue to torture you by keeping you awake all night- haha! Only joking it's all worth it xxx

Can't wait to hear your news!! &#128536;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow! Chrissy I can't wait to hear your birth announcement! I'm assuming at this point you're either in labor or have already had your baby, so hopefully you can update us soon! :flower:

Ruby, there's a big growth spurt when baby's around 2-3 weeks old, so that might explain the cluster feeding and the feeling that you're not making enough milk. If you can push through without formula it will be better for your supply, but do whatever will keep you sane, because its hard to have a baby constantly attached to your boob when you have a toddler to chase as well!


----------



## Ganton

Chrissy, how exciting that you're going to be meeting your baby very soon (or maybe already have). I hope everything is going well and am looking forward to an update.

Ruby, I completely agree with Spiffy. It's completely normal for babies to go through phases of cluster feeding to increase your supply during growth spurts. 2-3 weeks is a very common time for a spurt, as is 6 weeks. Hopefully your supply should respond within 2-3 days, then feeding may settle down for a bit again. Don't worry that the cluster feeding means there's something wrong with your supply, but don't put too much pressure on yourself to keep going with exclusive BF if you feel mixed feeding would give you some much needed relief.

Spiffy, how are your hips at the moment? I hope your treatment has had a bit of a lasting effect and you're still feeling a bit more comfortable.

Squirrel, how are you getting on? Where are you up to now in your cycle and potential testing?

Afm, my cold is clearing up nicely. Still a bit sniffly, but no more sore throat, chest tightness or headaches, so definitely much better. My SPD has also improved a bit since last weekend. It feels a bit tender and vulnerable to becoming a problem again, but manageable if I don't overdo the bending, running and lifting. 

The BHs have also calmed down the last couple of days. The last one was about 18 hours a go, where they were happening every 2-3 hours a few days a go. I also wonders if the pain could have been due to the babies position, and I do now think it has spun back round to a better position (normally with its back slightly off to my right side).

I am supposed to be finishing work at the end of this week and, with Easter weekend coming up, that's just 3 working days for me. I have a lot still to tidy up so reckon I'll be in for 2 or 3 days the following week as well, but I'm hoping to be all done by 36 weeks and it's nice that the end is definitely in sight.


----------



## ruby83

Thanks ladies! I have been feeding on demand but offering a formula top up at the last feed of the day so I know he is full going off to bed. Not that it mattered much last night as I was up most of the night with him. DH got up with Harry this weekend so I got a sleep in on both days thank goodness!

Ganton, good to hear you are feeling better. Not long now! I bet you are glad to be finishing up work soon!


----------



## Ganton

Thanks Ruby. I'm definitely looking forward to finishing, no so much because I'm struggling in work but because there's so much I want to do round the house so would like to get it sorted before I run out of energy and motivation.

I keep wondering who will have their baby first between me and Spiffy. There's always a chance this one of mine could arrive a little early, and Spiffy will hopefully hang on longer than last time with the help of the shots, so it could be a close call. Right now, I want this one to stay right where it is, but I reckon I'll be getting excited about signs of progress in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I'm glad to hear that your cold and your BH are calming down and that you're almost finished with work. :flower: As for who will have their baby first, that will be interesting! If I have my baby sometime during 37 weeks, like I'm predicting, that would make you about 39-40 weeks, so you never know! For your sake, I hope you go first. :winkwink:

Ruby, I'm sorry to hear that Charlie kept you up so much last night, but that's really nice that your DH has been letting you sleep in! My DH usually does that for me on Saturday, and it's a lifesaver. :flower:

Well, tomorrow I have my 32 week ultrasound! I'm excited about it, but also really curious about what baby's estimated weight will be. Both of my other boys were estimated at 5lbs at 32 weeks, but something tells me this boy will be a little smaller. My fundal height has been measuring the same as it was with the other boys, but my OB keeps remarking at how high he's sitting, which makes me think he's not actually quite as big. We'll see, though. :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So the ultrasound went well. No cute pictures, though. :( I was right when I guessed that this boy would be a tiny bit smaller than his brothers. He was estimated to weigh 4lbs 10oz, which is still good (64th percentile) but not quite as big as my other two, which were 75th percentile at 32 weeks. Everything looked good, though. The perinatologist said that he's kind of in a weird position with his head by my hip, which might explain why he hasn't dropped down yet.

Oh, and here's my 32 week bump. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks with #4.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ruby83

Glad the scan went well Spiffy! That's still a good size in case he comes early!

Cute bump!! 

Funnily enough Charlie slept 4 hourly last night- best night yet but somehow I'm more tired today yet! May be because of my toddler I think &#128541;

Any updates Chrissy and Squirrel?? X


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Sorry, I haven't been ignoring you on purpose :D you know me, I've been testing since 10dpo and nothing. I thought I had some lines on 11dpo, but they must have been artefacts and flukes, or another very earl chemical (doubt it). 

So on to the next cycle. I've got a prescription of clomid for this one (we can't afford IUI for a few cycles yet, so will try clomid for two cycles and see if it helps). I'm excited to be doing something new, but at the same time a bit dubious too; I mean I am already ovulating, so I don't know if it will help. Maybe it will give me better quality eggs. Who knows, I may even get my own clomid twins :haha:

Spiffy that's an awesome bump :)

Ruby: glad Charlie is sleeping in longer stretches now!


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear that Squirrel. How many dpo are you or has AF came already? I hope the cloned works and you get your twins xxx


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, am I remembering correctly that your brother is in Brussels? I hope he has not been caught up in the attacks! Praying for the city :-(


----------



## Ganton

Squirrel, I also thought if your brother when I heard the news this morning. I hope he and his family are safe.


----------



## squirrel.

13dpo, so pretty definite.

Thanks ladies, yes he's in Brussels and he's safe. Very scary! I've had a bad feeling about Brussels ever since they had that security lock down in the winter. :( so sad.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm glad to hear your brother is okay. :hugs: Sorry about the BFNs, though. :( I'm really hoping the clomid makes you produce so many eggs that at least one is bound to take, if not two. :winkwink:

Chrissy, if I get any closer to the edge of my seat waiting for an update, I'll fall! :haha:

Ruby, I'm glad Charlie did some good stretches of sleep last night. Hopefully YOU can get some better sleep soon, too!


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, I'm glad to hear he is safe but how awful for the whole city! Very scary! 

Sleep is up and down for me but I guess that's life with a newborn. Charlie is putting on good weight- already 4.1kg so hopefully that helps with his sleep soon. Also means my milk supply is obviously ok if he is gaining so well! 

Chrissy, I'm on the edge of my seat too!! Hanging out for an update!!


----------



## Chrissy05

Hello ladies. Sorry for the delay in updates, it's been a whirlwind past few days!

First off, I gave birth to a wonderful little boy on Sunday afternoon. His name is Felix and he weighed 8 pounds 1oz at birth. 

Last I posted, I was waiting for the hospital to call me in for an induction due to PIH (pregnancy induced hypertension). The hospital called early on Saturday morning and I was given cervadil to help ripen my cervix. At that time I was only 1cm dilated and my cervix was still long, also my pressure wasn't too bad. I was warned many times that an induction starting at this stage could take up to 3 days (yikes!). Turns out that 8 hours later my water broke and I started having strong contractions 3 minutes apart almost immediately. In the wee hours of the night, the pain was just too much seeing as baby was sunny side up and I was consequently having back contractions (and I was also exhausted) so I was given an epidural. It gave me some relief but unfortunately it didn't work... I still had a lot of sensation on one side, and full sensation on the other. Add to that the fact that they started giving me pitocin at that time, and the epidural just didn't cut it. So they ended up redoing the epidural and wow did that make a world of difference. The doctors tried positioning me in various positions and waiting, hoping to make baby turn into a better position, but alas he didn't. I started pushing and just under an hour later baby Felix was born, flipping into a better position along the way. Bonus, only a second degree tear. 

I don't know what the protocol is where you ladies live, but here you stay in the hospital for only 24 hours following delivery. So we went home Monday evening, and after a challenging first night home, we went to a well baby clinic to have baby checked out. Prior to leaving the hospital, he was slightly jaundiced, but not enough to stay longer. Well turns out my lack of milk meant that baby became more jaundiced and we ended up being readmitted to the hospital for phototherapy. We just came back home tonight, and I am VERY excited to sleep in my own bed again.


----------



## ruby83

Congrats Chrissy!! Post a pic when you can! Felix is a gorgeous name! 

Wow 24 hours is not long at all! When you go private here you stay 4 nights and 5-6 with c section. It is always nice to be home though no matter how beautiful the hospital is.

How is your milk now? 

Rest up so your recovery is speedy! Xxx


----------



## squirrel.

Congratulations Chrissy!!!! :dance: such great news!! What an amazing name (that's our boy name too :D ). 

Sorry you had to be readmitted, but I'm glad you're back home now. Isla was jaundiced too for a week or so after birth. Lots of sunlight helped (though she was a summer baby and it was nice just sitting out in the garden, not so easy when it's not warm). 

I hope his jaundice goes quickly for you.


----------



## Ganton

Congratulations, Chrissy. That's fab news and a lovely name. I'm glad to hear all is well, despite the little blip with having to be readmitted. 

24 hours in hospital after an uncomplicated birth is about standard in the UK for first babies, and 2-3 days for a Caesarian. With uncomplicated subsequent deliveries, they often aim for discharge with 6 hours.


----------



## ruby83

Ganton said:


> Congratulations, Chrissy. That's fab news and a lovely name. I'm glad to hear all is well, despite the little blip with having to be readmitted.
> 
> 24 hours in hospital after an uncomplicated birth is about standard in the UK for first babies, and 2-3 days for a Caesarian. With uncomplicated subsequent deliveries, they often aim for discharge with 6 hours.

Wow that is so quick!! I don't think I would have felt comfortable going home after 6 hours!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Huge congrats, Chrissy! :happydance: I'm so happy your induction went quickly, although that sucks that your epidural didn't work the first time. I had the opposite happen with my last birth. The first time they placed the epidural it worked great, but they turned it off because my contractions stopped, and when they restated it later, it only made my right leg numb but I felt all the Pitocin contractions and the actual birth! Ouch!

Around here, 3 days is standard for a vaginal delivery, with the option of leaving earlier if everything is fine between mom and baby. I haven't had that option with my last two birth's though, because they won't send baby home any earlier than 3 days if they're premature. Maybe this time I'll be able to, though. :flower:

So Ganton, did you happen to notice any increase in BH last night with the full moon? I noticed more contractions, which is not typical for me only two days after my shot. I also felt hot and sweaty last night and slightly nauseous, and then this morning had a lot of discharge. Maybe I'm just more susceptible to the full moon, though, seeing as two of my kids were born the night of full moons. :shrug:

Squirrel, are you starting your clomid tomorrow? I'm excited to see what it does for you this cycle!

Ruby, how are your boys sleeping?


----------



## squirrel.

Over here with a normal complication-free full term birth, you can go home within hours! I know someone who stayed in hospital only three hours after their second baby was born. I'd have gone home the same day with Isla had she not been premature. As it stood we went home less than 24 hours later, but I was ready to go home the evening after I had her (she was born at 3pm).

Thanks Spiffy. Yep start tomorrow. Very excited and hope that it helps make lots and lots of dominant follicles! Got a scan a week tomorrow to check on follicle growth.


----------



## Ganton

Ooh, that's exciting Squirrel. It must be nice to feel like you're doing something to help things along now.

Ruby, I also don't feel particularly comfortable with such a fast discharge. With DS2, I was offered a 6 hour charge, but I politely declined given that he was born at 9pm and I didn't particularly fancy being released at 3am. If I'd said yes though, I suspect they would have just rushed things along and I'd have been out within about 3 hours of delivery. In the end, I went to the postnatal ward, but was still discharged by 10am, and end up missing the physio on her rounds that I was supposed to have a referral for. I like the reassurance of staying for just that one night for a bit of help with breast feeding and just to make sure that everything seems ok, like being able to go for a wee properly, check on blood loss if it seems excessive, get pain relief for after pains etc (you know, all the really delightful post pregnancy things!)

I'd completely forgotten about the full moon, Spiffy, but I was only thinking yesterday how nice it is that my BHs have calmed down over the last fee days, so it definitely didn't seem to have any effect on me. My boys weren't born around a full moon so maybe I'm just immune to the moon's force.

I'm 35 weeks today and it was supposed to be my last day in work, but I still have a few things yo finish off so I'll be in 2 or 3 days next week. I have the boys on the other 2 days so won't actually get any chance to relax or do house work next week but I'm hoping to be all done with work by next Friday (when I'll be 36+1) and then get at least another couple of weeks before the baby arrives to do my organising at home and chill.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, that's funny how your body reacts to the full moon! How is your hips and back feeling?

I'm still sleeping downstairs with Charlie which means if Harry wakes early he just snuggles in with DH and goes back to sleep. Charlie is sleeping better. I get at least one long stretch of 4-4.5 hours at night but still feeding lots. I think it's maybe because I give him a formula bottle before bed other than that I'm breastfeed which u think digests a lot quicker- hence the regular wake ups! I'm managing better with the sleep though and not feeling nearly as emotional anymore! Thank goodness!!


----------



## ruby83

Good luck with the clomid Squirrel! I have had friends be successful with it!

Ganton, I hope baby hangs in a few weeks so you can get your jobs done and some rest in! Once a newborn comes into the picture any productivity goes away!! 

I have my parents coming over night for Easter which I'm not overly excited about. Means I'll be kicked out of the guest room and have to change the sheets etc for just one night. Bit of a pain but never mind.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, that's funny that you actually had fewer BH yesterday. Maybe it has to do with the fact that my uterus is already so temperamental that a little extra sway from the full moon makes it more cranky. I asked the ladies on the May birth thread and a few of them felt more BH or pressure yesterday, too, so I know there must be something to it...

Ruby, that's a bummer that you have to change up everything in your guest room just for one night. We don't even have a guest room, so if anyone stays, they have to sleep on the couch. :dohh: I'm glad that Charlie is doing at least one long stretch of sleep, though. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I hope all that celebrate enjoyed your Easter break! We had a great weekend but it went too quickly!

Charlie is sleeping better but still taking time to settle after some feeds at night- it's random as sometimes he settles fine. He seems to have gas pains often... I ended up co sleeping with him for a bit last night so we could both get some sleep. Worked well except my arm which was behind him woke up aching!! Haha!

Spiffy/ Ganton, how are you both feeling!

Chrissy, how is Felix? I hope you are getting some rest too!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I recently saw a video done by a chiropractor who was saying that the way we change newborn's diapers can lead to gas pain and indigestion, since we fold their legs up to their chest to wipe them, which puts their back out of alignment. Instead, he was saying that if we roll them to their side to wipe them, it won't hurt the curvature of their spine. He did say that by the time they start to crawl, though, their back develops the proper curve, and then traditional diaper changes are fine. Might be worth a try!

Chrissy, how is motherhood treating you?

I'm doing okay. Had another bout of contractions last night, about every 2-3 minutes for a few hours. But tonight I get my next shot so I expect things to settle back down again. Other than that, I'm just struggling with my kids right now. My 4 year old is going through a potty training regression, so I feel like I've been cleaning up pee all day. And my 2 year old just throws his food the second he doesn't want it anymore, so I've got those messes to clean all day, too. It's just exhausting. :nope:


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby: sorry to hear Charlie's got wind pains. Always so tough when they're tiny and they can't move themselves properly to help wind pass through. Glad to hear co-sleeping helped. That sleeping in one position though is the only hard thing about it I found. You get used to it though :)

Hope you all had a lovely Easter. 

Chrissy: hope Felix has overcome his jaundice fully and you two are totally settled in. 

On my last pill of clomid tomorrow. Planning on mixing it up this cycle with alternate days bding and artificially inseminating. Bit grossed out by the thought :haha: but I've been wondering for pretty much this whole year if my wonky cervix is to blame. It is SOOO much lower than it used to be since having Isla and I always wonder if sperm can even get in from this angle. So I figured that if every other day I inseminate sperm directly to the dip in my cervix, then if that is an issue, then it might overcome it. Totally insane I know, but we'll still dtd as normal on the alternate days.

Edit: just saw your post spiffy. Hope your shot helps with your contractions. I know all too well how uniquely uncomfortable and worrying those every-2-minute contractions are. Sorry to hear you're having some issues with your kids at the moment :hugs: we are unsuccessfully potty training Oscar right now and with his autism it is going badly!! He pooped in the middle of the living room today :( it's so so so tough and I'm not even heavily pregnant. You're amazing! Remember that!


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, thanks for the tip! It's definitely worth a try! Harry had bad gas pains too. So sad for them but also frustrating at 3am!! 
Eek those contractions sound very scary! Hope the shot works!

Squirrel, may be a silly question but how do you go about artificially inseminating yourself? 

Argh toilet training is something I'm not looking forward to at all. I think I'll wait And start after winter when the weather is warmer towards the end of the year. Harry will be closer to 3 then but just can't deal with it with a newborn and also in winter! I'm planning a holiday in August/ September too so don't want to be in the midst of toilet training then.

Spiffy I feel your pain with the food throwing! Harry often does it too! Makes me so cross but luckily we have dogs that come clean up the spills so I'm just left to mop after!


----------



## Ganton

Aww, Ruby, I remember that feeling of being stuck in one position, but it's worth it to get some sleep.

Spiffy, how many more shots do you have left? If the contractions are getting pretty frequent towards the end of each week, do you reckon you'll go properly into labour shortly after your first missed shot?

Squirrel, I really hope the clomid (with a bit of help from some artificial insemination) does the trick for you this month.

I can't believe I only have 10 days left until full term now. I feel like I've had a productive long weekend (cleaned pram carrycot abs car seat, washed and sorted all newborn-6 month clothes to freshen them up, finished painting the spare room and put up a new bed) so I'm feeling more organised. There are still a few jobs that really need doing before this little one arrives but it's nice to get a few jobs ticked off.

I'm getting a bit achy and uncomfortable if I walk a lot, but I'm still active really and feeling pretty good. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so it'll be interesting to see what position the baby is in now. I'm worried it's not even head down now as I've felt limbs prodding me all over the place!


----------



## ruby83

That's great you feel more organized Ganton! Try rest up too as I doubt you'll have many opportunities to with 3 kiddies! 

Charlie is one month today! Can't believe how quick it's gone! We were getting a bit emotional the other night saying this is the last time we will have a newborn! Not that we've changed our mind with no more kids! Haha!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm so excited to see what this month with bring with the clomid! Have you been having any side effects from it? I know some women do.

Ganton, wow, only 10 days til term??? That will go by so quickly! I'm glad you're still feeling pretty good and are able to get things done. :flower:

Ruby, I can't believe it's been a month already since Charlie was born! :shock: Time to get a new ticker! :winkwink:

After tonight's shot, I only have 3 left. I do think I'll go into labor soon after I'm done with my last shot, but I guess that's assuming I start dilating a little over the next several weeks. If I'm still only a fingertip dilated at 37 weeks, then I bet I won't go into labor until 38+ weeks. Also, I have a theory. I was feeling really moody and emotional today and yesterday, and now that I think about it, I've been that way for the past couple of weekends. So if your progesterone crashes after giving birth, causing "baby blues" for some women, then it makes sense that the progesterone falling before my next shot would cause some of the same symptoms. Just a theory, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## squirrel.

Ruby: happy 1 monthiversary to Charlie. I can't believe it's been a month too! Time flies when it's not happening to to you when it comes to babies and pregnancies! And the artificial insemination is terribly where my husband would use a sterile cup to *ahem* make a deposit and then I would use a sterile syringe to transfer it/them directly to cervix. I don't know if it will make any difference, but I feel I need to try something new. The clomid is a good start, but if the issue is not my eggs, but the physiological barrier of not being able to get in (which is all just my own theory and probably wrong!) then this might help.

Ganton: I can't believe you're nearly full term! It's gone so fast.

Spiffy: that shot sounds like it's miraculous. When I eventually get pregnant again I am going to have to get the details of it to share with my midwife/doctor to see if I can get it too. Your theory about hornones dropping sounds plausible. It must be doing a ringer on your system to be going up and down the whole time, so understandable that it's affecting your mood. Not long now! You're in the home straight!

I'm sorry I haven't been around much lately ladies. It's been a bit hard for me with you all so close to the end. Kinda reminds me of what I could have had if I hadn't had that chemical. I'd be nearly 37 weeks too and all these months of stress and sadness wouldn't have happened. I know I'll get pregnant at some point, but it's been pretty tough taking this long. I really hope this clomid does the trick.


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... HUGS! It's totally understandable that you are finding it hard. I really do hope the clomid helps and that you get pregnant very soon. It's an interesting theory about the cervix and how artificial insemination might help. Hopefully it does the trick. 

Ruby... wow, 1 month old already! Time seems to have just flown by! Poor little guy having trouble settling down. Have you noticed if it's mostly at certain times of day?

Spiffy... Interesting theory about the hormone levels and emotions. Hopefully baby stays in there for a few more weeks and injections (and accompanying emotions) will all have been worth it. 

Ganton... Yay for being almost full term! How was your appointment? Is baby's head down? You really did have a very productive long weekend, sounds very nesting-like to me. 

AFM, DH and I are adapting to our roles as new parents. Today is my first day alone with baby Félix, and I'm trying not to freak out. Having the Easter long weekend really helped because it meant that DH had extra time off work to spend with us, but poor guy was rather emotional last night just thinking about leaving us alone today. 

Félix is over the jaundice and his skin has started to become more pink. He's already lost his umbilical stump and he's only 1 week old, though the nurses had warned me that the phototherapy lights tend to dry it out really fast and it's common for jaundice babies to lose it around the 1 week mark. He's generally a good feeder, though I'm still adjusting to his wanting to feed every 2h during the night. He seems to sleep more during the day than at night, so hopefully that schedule changes eventually. Thankfully my milk is in now, which makes everything so much easier!

Here's a picture of our little guy...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2728.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, what an adorable little guy! I'm glad you're settling into your new roles well, and I hope your first day alone goes okay! The awake at night and sleeping during the day is pretty normal for newborns. It wasn't really until after the 6 week mark that mine started to stay awake a tiny bit more during the day. I'm glad your milk is in and that's going well. :flower:

Squirrel, the only qualification for the shots is that you had to have had a previous preterm birth, which you have, so I would push for them when you get pregnant. They've made such a HUGE difference in the amount of contractions I've had this time around.

As for not checking in much, we all understand. :hugs: I think each of us would feel the same way. :hugs:


----------



## Ganton

He's gorgeous, Chrissy, and I'm pleased to hear his jaundice is better. The first day alone can be daunting but you'll soon get into the swing of things.

Squirrel, like Spiffy said, we completely understand that it must be difficult to hang around this thread, particularly at the moment. We'll be cheering you on through your pregnancy though when you get that BFP 

Spiffy, it is amazing how well your shots seem to be working. I hope they continue to do the job for another few weeks for you.

I've just returned from my appointment and it was all very positive. My BP is fine, the baby is in a much better position (head down with its back slightly or my left), its heartbeat was nice and strong and consistent and it is now engaged. I've done quite a bit of walking today and could really feel the pressure as I was heading to my appointment so I'm pleased it means it's now engaged. The only thing they're keeping on eye on is my bump measurement. DS2 was 9lb9 so just a few oz off the threshold for having a growth scan, and my bump is tracking the top line (90th centile) on the growth charts so on the big side but not yet considered an indicator for a growth scan being required.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I'm glad to hear that all was well at your appointment! Yay for baby getting into the right position and engaging. :flower: I can tell that my baby has dropped a little, but I still don't have much pressure, so I don't think he's quite engaged yet.

I have my OB appointment this afternoon, as well. She's going to be doing my Group B Strep test today, just in case baby does show up a little early (she did it at 34 weeks last time, and I'm so glad she did since he came a week later!). She said the results are good for 6 weeks before they'd have to do it again, and she said, "And don't worry, I won't make you go past 39 weeks." I guess she'd offer induction at that point because she knows how frequently I'd be contracting by then.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I just got back from my appointment. She checked my cervix and said it's barely 1cm (was a fingertip dilated last time). So a little bit of change, but not enough to worry about. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy sorry to hear you are experiencing the baby blues already! They are the worst! Your theory does make sense though. Does your OB check your cervix at every app? 1cm isn't anything to worry about so hopefully bub will stay put for a while longer! 
How are your kids feeling about another brother? Are they getting excited?

Squirrel, thanks for clarifying. I did think it may be something like that! You DH is good depositing into a cup! Not sure how my DH would feel about that!!
Completely understand hoow you are feeling in regards to this thread. We have all been together in the journey for a while now and we will all stick around to cheer you on in ttc and your pregnancy journey! You have been such a good support for us after all xxx

Chrissy, Felix is adorable! I hope your first day alone goes well. It is certainly daunting. It is a shame you hubby didn't get much time off but luckily Easter came at a good time! Yep, the sleeping more during the day is normal and happened with both of mine. It is frustrating if you are like me and struggle to sleep during the day!

Ganton, great news your app went well! I wonder since bub is measuring big if he will come a little early? I think that was a factor with Charlie coming early. Walking may get things moving so be careful if you want him to stay in! 

Charlie is starting to be awake more during the day so I am trying to keep hhim up for an hour after each feed/ sleep to start him getting in a day/ night routine. Last night waas a good night only fed at 1 30am and 5 30am and had to wake him at 7 30 so I could get Harry ready for kindy. So last night he settled well when I put him to bed but was unsettled after his 1 30 feed. he seems to be gulping my breast milk when he first starts to feed so not sure if my let down is a bit quick for him and causes wind... Anyway, I didn't battle for too long to get him down and instead brought him into bed with me and we slept well. So question for the co-sleepers did you find your baby just grew out of it- for example if Charlie goes to bed in the bassinet as he sleeps longer he will come into my bed later and later until he sleeps the whole time alone? Or did you find it a hard habit to break? At the moment I am just doing what I have to as I don;t cope well with no sleep and my patience with Harry is low when I am tired. On the otherhand I don't want to be co-sleeping for too long.. Any tips??

Enjoy your day ladies xxx


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, how do I change my ticker? It is just coming up as a URL in my signature :dohh: THANKS!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, after you make your ticker in Lilypie, and you're getting your code, go to the tab that says "Forums" then click on "PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code". That's the code that will make it show up on BnB. :flower:

And to answer your question, my OB checked my cervix at 27 weeks, 31 weeks, and then today she did because she was already down there doing the Group B Strep test. :winkwink: My next appointment will be at 35 weeks and then every week after, and I'm sure she'll check from there on out.

As for the co-sleeping, I wish I could offer advice, but DH and I decided before ever having kids that our bed was our bed, so no kids allowed. So co-sleeping was never even a consideration. (Not that I personally would want to anyway, because I'm a super light sleeper and I know I'd be awake all night).


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Spiffy! My tickers are updated :thumbup:

I was the same as you about co sleeping but lack of sleep got the best of me and since I am sleeping downstairs I feel more comfortable having him in the bed. Although I do intend to continue to put him down in his own bed with the hope he will stay there for longer at a time.

Charlie has been feeding literally all afternoon! I have hardly moved from the couch. He just wants to feed and sleep! Maybe a growth spurt...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I understand the desperation that comes from lack of sleep. I let DS2 sleep in his swing all night until he was 4 months old, because it was the only way I could get a decent stretch of sleep in. :dohh:

Yep, sounds like he's going through a growth spurt! Unfortunately, that's one of the reasons I'm not going to be breastfeeding this time around. I can't afford to be stuck in one spot with a baby on my boob with my other 3 kids running crazy! :wacko:


----------



## ruby83

I completely understand that Spiffy! I have organized Harry to go to kindy an extra day on Fri because it's just not fair on him if I can't do anything with him. When he is bored he gets naughty and I end up having to get him in trouble so it's all a vicious cycle. He has lots of fun at kindy and will be amused for the day.

Luckily Charlie didn't keep up his constant feeding overnight and went 4 hours in his bassinet, feed then 3 hours in bed feed then I had to wake him after 2 hours so I can feed him before kindy drop off which I'm doing now. I hope he continues this pattern!! Or at least doesn't go backwards! &#128513;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, that's great that Charlie slept so well last night! I hope it becomes a trend. :flower:

So this afternoon I was feeling nauseous off and on and lightheaded whenever I would stand up. Then I remembered that I felt some random nausea towards the end of pregnancy last time around, so I went back to look in my journal, and sure enough, I had written that I was having nausea and lightheadedness at 33 weeks with DS2! How bizarre is that?


----------



## ruby83

Wow that is so bizarre Spiffy! Geez you could be having bub in 3-4 weeks! That is so soon!! Has your pain improved?


----------



## Ganton

I've also had lightheadedness for a few weeks, and the nausea has started agin over the last week. It's not as bad as 1st tri nausea but definitely there, so I carry a bottle of water everywhere with me as I really just need to drink when it hits. This is similar to how I was with my other 2, although I am can't remember how long before birth it kicked in with them.


----------



## Ganton

I guess it's the middle of the night there for you, Ruby, so I hope Charlie is having. Good sleep.

I think this baby must really have moved down now. As well as the midwife confirming on Tuesday that the head is engaged, I'm really feeling the pressure on my tailbone now. Although I officially finished work last week, I've been doing bits this week including a full day today, and it really aches when I first stand up having been sat for so long. I'm not bothered about it as this is my last long day sat in the office so it seems manageable with just 4 weeks until due date and a bit encouraging that the baby is staying low and getting ready  
I'm so looking forward to being completely done with work though (hopefully that'll be next Wednesday) as I just want to have time to nest, bounce on my ball, get walking, and maybe even rest.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, that journal entry I wrote with DS2 was 10 days before he was born. I don't recall getting nausea towards the end with my other two, though. So we'll see how long it lasts this time.

That's great that baby is staying low! And that you're so close to being done completely with work. It will be so nice to have some time to relax before baby is born. :flower:

So this morning I put my wedding ring on my little finger because my ring finger was swelling too much, and then I realized it was gone, and I found it later in the bottom of the washing machine. So now I'm trying to decide what to do with it. My hands didn't swell quite this bad last time around.


----------



## Chrissy05

Ganton... yay for being almost finished with work! Do you find that bouncing on your ball helps baby move into the right position? 

Spiffy... the nausea and lightheadedness is both interesting and strange. Is it constant? 

Wow Ruby, I'm a little envious of your little guy's sleeping schedule. My LO wants to feed roughly every hour and a half during the night. Last night I got lucky and he fed every 2 hours. Thankfully I don't have any trouble falling back asleep and am nearly passed out by the time my head hits my pillow, but still. 

Baby Felix and I are adjusting to being on our own fairly well. I wish we could go on walks but we're having an early and rather wet spring, so that's not happening yet. Since he wakes so often during the night, I've been feeling really tired, so much so that yesterday I was on the verge of tears.... no, lets be honest, I was crying as much as he was. Thankfully my mom lives nearby and came for a few hours so I could sleep while she took care of the baby. Those few hours of continuous sleep felt amazing!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I always cry when I'm really sleep deprived. It's awful! I'm glad that your mom was able to come help you for a bit. :hugs:

The nausea and lightheadedness isn't constant, thankfully, it just comes and goes randomly.


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy, I get emotional too when sleep deprived! Although Charlie is sleeping better now it is only the latest 4 nights that this is the case. Early on he was inconsistent and also often feeding 1-2 hours so hang in there it gets better as they put on weight. Lucky you can sleep during the day. No matter how tired I am I just can't do that. It's so frustrting!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So today I was noticing a lot more stabby pains in my cervix when walking, so I decided to check my cervix, and it's a lot thinner than it was a few days ago. My OB called it "nice and long" at my appointment on Tuesday, but if I had to guess, I'd say it was 60% effaced right now. I wish I could check for dilation, but baby's head is pretty low now, and he's pushing my cervix posterior at the moment so I can't quite reach.

I was feeling pretty confident that I'd hit 37 weeks this time around, but now I'm not so sure. :nope:


----------



## Ganton

Sorry to hear you're losing your optimism about reaching term, Spiffy. I've never had a cervical check before labour so have no idea what your latest symptoms and self check could mean in terms of approaching labour. 

It'd be interesting to know though, as I've also had loads of stabbing pains to the cervix this evening. I walked to the village for a few bits for dinner and felt great on the way there. I was getting the odd twinge but nothing that slowed me down. By the time I was half way home, I had to pretty much stop walking as every step was making me wince with the stabbing pain. It eased off after I'd stopped for a couple of minutes, but now that I'm just relaxing on the sofa, I'm still getting the twinges and they keep coming and going in waves. It's probably just the baby moving even further down and getting itself nicely settled in, and I was fully engaged for weeks and weeks with each of my boys so it could mean nothing at all.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I've had checks with all my pregnancies, and I never seem to go past 60-70% effaced until I'm in full blown labor, which is why the sudden change to my cervix is making me question if I'll hit term or not. I wish I could check the dilation, though. I hate not knowing!

Your stabbing pains definitely sound like something is happening. It could just be your cervix softening and getting ready, though, especially since you've gone another 3-4 weeks in your previous pregnancies. It will be interesting if this one decides to come sooner, though.


----------



## ruby83

Ganton, I agree that it sound like things are progressing. May be seeing bub earlier than expected.

Spiffy, I hope you still make it to 37 weeks! When is your next app?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My next appointment is a week from Tuesday, when I'll be 35+1 weeks. Originally, my OB had said that she wanted to see me weekly from 33 weeks, but because my cervix still looked so good at the last appointment she said she'd see me in 2 weeks, so I cancelled the 34 week appointment. My OB is out of the office this upcoming week, anyways, so I would have been seeing a different doctor.


----------



## Ganton

How have you been feeling today, Spiffy? Any more twinges, or any further change to your cervix? Could the recent change by related to your next shot being due or have you only recently had your latest one? It's just the way that when you think everything's going smoothly and cancel an appointment, it ends up becoming more necessary than normal. I hope things settle down for you and you don't have any problems waiting for your next appointment at 35+1. 

I haven't had any more sharp twinges today, and I told both boys for a walk to the village this morning without any problems. I do feel like my bump has dropped though. It's not so much that I'm feeling pressure low down, but when I'm sitting very upright, for example driving the car, it feels quite squashed at the bottom of my bump. In some ways I'm quite excited that things seem to be moving in the right direction, but also a little anxious as I could do with another couple of weeks to finish work completely and get some house jobs sorted.

In other news, were having a bit of a hard time with DS1 at the moment. I've mentioned previously that he's had a problem with biting since he was less than 18 months old. Well, it had improved massively once we cut out his naps and make a real effort to get him to bed earlier and encourage him to sleep in longer in the mornings, so I think he was just getting massively overtired, and he just doesn't cope well with being tired. Anyway, a couple of weeks a go, he started waking in the night to use the toilet then struggling to settle down again afterwards (we've always left a potty in his room just in case and to stop him messing around at bedtime) but he started refusing to use that. Then, a week a go, he worked out how to open the gate on his room. I've never really liked the fact that we've had to physically keep him in his room to get him to get a good night's sleep, so it's not so bad that it's forced us to have to encourage him to stay in bed without that physical barrier, but it's proving to be very difficult. He tried to bite DS2 3 times this afternoon and he hit his grandma. It's not excusable but his eyes were rolling at lunchtime because he was so tired. We decided on an early dinner and early bedtime, but after being put to bed he p***** around for over 2 hours. He went to the toilet 4 times (we said in advance we'd only help him once before bed, so he cried for ages the next 2 times, then deliberately wet his trousers the 4th time), he wanted help blowing his nose, help getting back into bed, help finding his teddy... These are all things that he can do perfectly well on his own so he's just stalling but it's so frustrating because he'll be even more exhausted tomorrow and so the cycle continues. Any ideas??


----------



## ruby83

Sorry Ganton, I don't really have any ideas. Could you do a token chart with a reward at the end of each week of staying in his room? Kids keep us on our toes don't they!! How is your 2 yo going? Are they getting excited about meeting their brother soon?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I haven't had anything alarming, symptom wise, just more contractions the last two days (my next shot is Monday, so I know that has something to do with it). I tried to check for dilation again today, but my cervix is still too far back to reach very well. However, it's didn't seem quite as thin as it did yesterday, and I think it's because baby's head wasn't quite as low today, so not putting as much pressure on it.

Ganton, I'm so sorry you're having such trouble with your DS right now. :( Don't feel bad about keeping him in his room, though. We've done that with all of our kids, and I can't imagine letting them just come out whenever they want. They'd never got to sleep! DD can come out if she wants, but she's old enough now that she just stays in bed. I wonder if DS1 can sense that things are about to change with new baby coming, and he's regressing a little to get more of your attention?


----------



## ruby83

That's good to hear Spiffy! Not long until your next shot so hopefully that helps!


----------



## Ganton

I'm glad there doesn't seem to be much change at the moment, Spiffy, and hopefully your next shot will keep things at bay a little longer.

Thanks for the suggestion, Ruby. I did try rewarding him with some pennies for his money box a few nights' a go, and then promising to take him to do some painting at a little art cafe near us when he's saved enough pennies. He was so excited to get them at first, but that motivation didn't last long. Hopefully, it's just a phase and he'll settle down. We're just trying to be very structured with the routine and helping with one toilet trip, one tuck in and kiss etc, then if he starts wasting time after that, we just put him straight back to bed without saying anything. It feels harsh but he needs sleep and he just won't get it if we allow him to mess around.

He actually woke up in the middle of the night sting he was sick, so I went to his room and he hadn't been sick but then he started retching. He sounded like he was going to be properly sick but maybe brought up a bit of mucous/acid at most. He said his tummy was hot but he's also not had any diarrhoea. It took a long time to settle him back down and then he was up half an hour later with the same thing. I slept on the spare bed (his old cotbed) in his room so I know he missed a lot of sleep. He was still up at 6.30 though, as bouncy as normal, says he feels fine again now. He sounded very snotty when he was lying down so I'm hoping it was just a bit of mucous on his stomach that was making him feel sick, rather than a stomach bug.

DS2 is great at the moment. He has the odd grumpy day but I think his 2 year molars are coming through and he has his fingers stuck in his mouth. He doesn't really understand about the baby, but I reckon he'll be pretty jealous. Hopefully lots of cuddles will help him through that.

When I got up this morning and went to the bathroom, I didn't really need a wee (I had been about 5 times in the night whenever DS1 was up so that's probably why) but I had a bit of a warm feeling. TMI, but when I wiped there was loads of mucous. Combining that with the fact that I think my bump dropped yesterday, it does seem that things are gradually progressing. Just not too quickly I hope, especially if DS1 does have a stomach bug. Going into labour with a stomach bug would not be fun!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry to hear that you had another rough night with DS1, Ganton. :( I really hope he's not getting sick and then he starts sleeping better for you. :hugs:

I feel completely awful today. :nope: I woke up at 3am last night feeling like I needed to throw up, and have felt that way ever since (it's now the afternoon here). I haven't actually thrown up, but the nausea is so bad. I've also had some diarrhea and now I just feel weak and breathless and lightheaded, with a low fever, and all of it together is just making me feel like crap. :(

But on a less depressing note, I decided to take my 34 week bump pic a little early, because I realized I was wearing the same shirt as I was in my 34 week pic with DS2, so I thought it would be fun to compare. So the pic on the left is DS2 and the pic on the right is this pregnancy:
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks with Asher.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 1









34 weeks with #4.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ruby83

Ganton, sorry to hear DS1 wasn't feeling well and you didn't get much sleep! Hopefully it is nothing serious! Your mucous sounds like a labour sign! I was getting a heap of mucous the week before I went into labour!!

Spiffy, I wonder if you have a stomach bug or possibly having a clear out? I was going to the bathroom a heap 1-2 weeks before my labour and from what I googled it is common to have a clear out and it ca also include vomiting... Maybe mention it at your next app. Keep as relaxed and resting as possible to keep this little bub in a few more weeks! 

Lovely bump pic! Your bumps are very similar sizes!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I wondered the same thing. No one else in my family is sick, and the fact that this sickness coincided with the point when the progesterone shot from last week is leaving my system, made me suspicious. Although, if I'm honest, part of the reason I'm entertaining the thought is because I'd rather it not be a bug that all my kids are going to catch. :nope: But tonight I take my next shot, so we'll see if things settle down then.


----------



## Ganton

I hope you're not getting a stomach bug, Spiffy. When DS1 was nearly sick the other night, I was so worried it was a stomach bug we'd all catch. Luckily, he's been ok since and so have the rest of us, so it may just have been some mucous irritating his throat.

I hope the next shot settles everything down for you. Maybe it makes sense that your hormones are really fluctuating a lot now as your body is fighting against the shots. Hopefully they'll continue to be effective for these last few weeks for you.

Looking after 3 young kids full time must be hard too. I only have mine on my own a couple of days a week and I'm counting down the hours until hubby gets home as they're really tiring me out today. I definitely feel like the baby drops on days when I'm on my own with them as I'm on my feet so much. Im not sure if that really helps to bring on labour, but I wouldn't be surprised if I end up going into labour on one of those days, so much so that I've asked hubby to work from home a couple of days in the fortnight leading up to my due date.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Ganton. It is exhausting. I go back and forth about being excited for this baby to be born, and terrified of how much harder it's going to get with 4 kids 4 and under. 

It makes sense that you'll probably go into labor on a day when you're on your feet a lot with the kids. What time of day did you go into labor with your last two kids? I always go into labor at night, so I've never worried too much about DH being home at the time.


----------



## Ganton

With my first, I had a sweep at about 10am, walked about 6 miles that afternoon, no signs before I went to bed, but then woke to contractions at 1.30am. He was born 13 hours later.

With DS2, I had a sweep at 3.30pm and my waters went (or had already gone and the sweep helped move the babies head to release them). Contractions started at 6pm, born at 9pm.

So with two quite different experiences, I have no idea what to expect this time.

I'm not surprised you're exhausted. I've just had dinner with the kids and ice sat then down in front of the TV before a bath, because just the effort of sitting up is making me feel sick.

I think 4 kids will be hard, but possibly easier than 3 whilst heavily pregnant. Having s big bump makes so many things difficult with young children, as well as the fact that it makes us tired, feel nauseous, short tempered sometimes (speaking for myself there!).


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yes, the physical discomforts and hormones from being pregnant definitely make it harder to take care of the other kids. Of course, after the baby is born, I'll be sleep-deprived which will also make me short-tempered! :dohh:

Both of your labors started in the evening/night, so it sounds like there's a good chance your DH will be home. Statistically most labors start at night since that's when your oxytocin levels are highest. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

I'm actually hoping it starts in the day. Getting my parents over to look after the boys in the middle of the night isn't ideal, but hubby should be able to get back from work in 20 minutes in the day. Ideally, I'd get early twinges shortly after getting up on a nursery day, with enough time for my husband to get the boys dropped at nursery and for us to get to hospital, then a nice easy delivery allowing hubby to get home in time to collect the kids. What are the chances!?! What are your plans for child care if it starts in the night?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We'll probably call my MIL to come over. She came over at midnight last time around (lucky for us, she and FIL don't even go to bed until about that time anyway). If it happens any later than that, then I guess we hope she doesn't have her phone turned off! :haha: But seriously, my contractions always start earlier on in the night, and if I can go to sleep through them, it's not real labor, so I have a feeling I'll know whether I'm in labor before midnight comes around.


----------



## ruby83

I agree that sleep deprivation makes everything so much harder but luckily it doesn't last forever- that's what I keep telling myself anyway! 

I have found putting Charlie in the baby carrier has been a life saver! Means I have my hands free to play with Harry/ do things around the house. Also I think Harry forgets about him when he is in there so he is not so intense with wanting to touch him etc. I still haven't managed to get them napping at the same time though. Charlie wants to nap on me during the day but hopefully that changes soon! I certainly haven't been very productive with household duties. Thank goodness for the cleaner and my mother in law cooking our meals for us! 

I was also hoping to go into labour when Harry was at kindy! Luckily though it ended up being a day DH was working from home! 

Can't believe how close you guys are now!


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, how is everyone? 

Ganton/ Spiffy, how are you both feeling? Any more labour signs?

Chrissy, how is Felix going? Hope you are managing to get some sleep!

Squirrel, How are you feeling on the Clomid? 

I had settled into a nice little routine with Charlie, with him sleeping 4 hour stretches for quite a few days in a row. The little monkey has decided to change things up for me though and the last 2 nights he has cried/ screamed for 2 hours unless i hold him. The first night he finally got himself off to sleep in the bassinet, but last night I was so tired and sick of hearing him that I ended up co-sleeping from about 12.15am. I have Harry home today so I knew I just needed to get some sleep or else it would be a nightmare of a day! He was fine when co sleeping but of course it is not as comfortable for me and not a habit I really want to get in to. I really wanted him to at least start off the night sleeping in the bassnet before coming into bed with me but what can you do :shrug:

I had a maternal health nurse app on Tuesday and he now weighs 4.7kg!! And has grown 2 cm (in 2 weeks) so I am guessing all this clingyness/ fussiness is a growth spurt or my friend was telling me there is a "wonder week" around 5 weeks which is a mental development that can also impact on their mood. I do remember Harry going through these stages so just keep trying to tell myself that "this will pass and it will get easier!".

My mum is coming to stay next week which will be good. She is going to help with cooking some freezer meals and will be nice to have an extra set of hands to help with Charlie and entertain Harry. The weather is starting to cool down here now so soon will be tough to go to the park etc which will not be fun since Harry gets quite stir crazy being home all day! That must mean that you guys will be starting to get warmer weather so I can be jealous of you all!


----------



## Chrissy05

Oh sleep deprivation.... the fact that it is keeping me away from the internet is only the beginning! Every spare moment I get, I am trying to rest for a bit, or do some of the many chores that need to be done around the house, but there aren't enough of those quiet spare moments. My sweet, lovable, and adorable baby boy has had an upset stomach and cramps for the past few days (and nights), so he's been rather fussy and crabby. He cries and cries, and the only way that I can calm him down is to carry him in my arms and bounce him gently. Poor little thing... this mamma is so tired!

Spiffy and Ganton... it's getting so close!

Ruby... that is quite the growth spurt! So nice that your mum is coming to help for a bit. 

Squirrel... how are you doing?


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy, I have felt your pain these last few days. Newborns are tough but it does get easier so hang in there! You are doing a great job and remember majority of new mums are very sleep deprived so you are not alone. My paed calls the first 3 months the 4th trimester, because bubs just want to be cuddled by their mumma and they are still trying to work out the world. Although it doesn't feel like it but the newborn phase passes so quickly so try enjoy the cuddles and don't put too much pressure on yourself to get the housework done :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Ps. Do you have a baby carrier or sling? I find mine great for getting things done and still having Charlie close.


----------



## Ganton

Thanks for checking in, Ruby. 

I'm sorry to hear that your boys are giving you both a hard time with sleep, but it really does get easier and you're right, Ruby, that they sometimes just need lots of cuddles in those early days.

There's not much to report over here. The general late pregnancy aches are increasing, such as sore hips from lying on one side for too long overnight, stabbing pains to cervix etc, but nothing too major considering I'm now full term - wahoo 

The baby has definitely dropped a bit and is engaged, although can and still does move up and down, so I guess could still drop further. 

It's now just one week to the date my husband thinks would be a good birthday and I can't decide if it's too soon or not (not that I actually get much say). I'm still doing a fair bit at work, although hoping to be completely done today, and I still have stuff to do at home. My husband and DS1 are also full of a cold and I'm starting to get a tight chest. It doesn't seem like an awful cold, just something that would be nicer to be rid of before going into labour and introducing a newborn baby to.

Squirrel, I hope you're ok and the clomid and AI are going well.


----------



## ruby83

Ganton it's great you are full term! But time to slow down on the work I think! Give yourself a little rest before you have a newborn and 2 other little ones! &#128516;


----------



## Ganton

Thanks, Ruby. After 6 hours in work today, I think I'm just about done. I've been for a nice walk in the sun to get a late lunch and I think I'm going to chill out on the sofa for a couple of hours until I need to collect the kids from nursery.


----------



## Ganton

And I've just eaten a big tub of mixed free and a berry smoothie in the hope that the vitamin C boost will help me fight this cold off quickly!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy and Ruby, so sorry to hear that your little guys aren't sleeping well. :( That's the only part of having a baby that freaks me out, is the first 6 weeks of adjusting to very little sleep. Labor seems like a walk in the park in comparison. :winkwink:

Ganton, congrats on hitting full term! Now you can just relax and labor watch until he/she makes their appearance! (By the way, I'm dying to know which gender you have cooking in there!) :flower:

As for me, I've started to swell in my feet and hands (which I've never had to deal with in previous pregnancies) so I've been watching my blood pressure and it's been around 140/80, so I decided to call my OB's office yesterday and ask about it. They had me come in this morning and do my blood pressure, and then she sent me down to the lab to do a urine sample and a blood sample. Hopefully everything is okay, but it'll be nice to know what's going on. 

In other news, I was finally able to reach my cervix (or at least partially reach it, since it's still kind of behind baby's head) and I'm thinking I'm somewhere between 2-3cm dilated now. Considering I was _barely_ 1cm last week, that's a bit of a change. I was about 2.5cm the day I went into labor with my last baby, so it really could be anytime, I guess.


----------



## Ganton

Sorry to hear about the swelling, Spiffy. When will you get the results from the blood and urine tests? 

How are the contractions at the moment? Even though you're dilated to the same point that you were when you went into labour last time, maybe the fact that you've had fewer contractions throughout this pregnancy will still delay labour. I was 4cm already when I had a sweep before going into labour with DS2, and with the exception of about 10 very spread out contractions over a week earlier, I hadn't felt anything, so it seems there isn't always an easily identifiable link between contractions, dilation and the start of labour.

I haven't had any uncomfortable contractions for over 2 weeks now and haven't even been aware of any BHs, but I've been getting quite a lot of mucous discharge over the last few days and occasional stabbing pains or the cervix, so I wonder if I could be dilating already. I'd be intrigued to know, but they don't do any checks over here and I wouldn't even know where to start with checking myself.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm assuming they'll call back with the results sometime today, especially since they're closed over the weekend. I'll let you ladies know when I find out.

As for contractions, I've had about 4 or 5 just in the past hour (plus some BH, but I hardly pay any attention to them) so they're definitely picking up as the weeks go on. But like you said, I'm still not getting as many as I did without the shots, so that may still make the difference. I feel confident that I'll make it to 35 weeks, but I'm starting to wonder if I'll get to 36 or not.

I know people have different opinions about cervical checks before labor, but I think I would go crazy just waiting around to go into labor without having some warning signs. But then again, I know a lot of women don't gradually dilate and then go into labor, like I do. One of my good friends always goes from nothing to baby in one day, so cervical checks were pretty pointless for her.


----------



## Ganton

I hope you manage to hang on a bit longer than you're now thinking, but hopefully a baby born at 35 weeks+ will do just as well as your DS2 did when he was born. It looks like it really could end up being a close call between when our babies arrive.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

That's what I'm hoping. Obviously a 35 weeker is not ideal, but it's reassuring to know that my DS2 did pretty well, and hopefully this one would be okay, too. And yes, it will be interesting to see who ends up having their baby first. Hopefully you! :winkwink:

So they just called me back and said that everything from the labs looks okay for now. So I guess I'll just relax and not worry unless my blood pressure continues to go up. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

That's good news on the results, and although your BP may be raised, I don't think it's at the point where they get too concerned, so hopefully it won't get to that point.

I'm torn between wanting this baby to arrive next Friday on the date that hubby has always said would make a good birthday, and allowing this little one a little longer to be ready. Now that in finished with work, and assuming my cold clears up over the next few days, I reckon I can get all the house jobs done in the middle of next week.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, seeing as you can't really change when baby comes anyway, I wouldn't worry about it too much. :winkwink: Curious, though, why does hubby want baby to come on April 15th? (The only significance I know of is that it's Tax Day here in the US, but I highly doubt that's why he likes that day :haha:).

As for getting things done before baby, I decided to finally get my hospital bag packed today! I can't believe I waited this long, especially considering that I'm so close to when DS2 showed up. :dohh:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, good to hear your results came back ok! I hope your baby makes it to at least 36 weeks just because Harry had to stay in special care at 35 weeks even though he was healthy just not feeding and that would be a pain with your other children. Rest up and keep bub cooking!!

Ganton, why did I think you were having another boy?! Haha maybe I am psychic &#128541;

After complaining about Charlie's sleep he was a little champ last night and slept 5.5 hours straight! The feed and 3 hours. Hopefully this is the trend but no doubt he will keep mixing it up to keep me on my toes &#128514;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, that's awesome! I only got 5 hours of sleep last night and I don't even have a newborn (DS1 decided to keep me up for an hour and half, and then it took me awhile to fall back asleep). I really hope he continues to sleep so well for you!

I hope he stays in until 36 weeks, too. And like Ganton said, even though I'm dilating, I'm not contracting quite like I was last time, so that may make the difference. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

Spiffy, our tax year end is 5th April and, being an accountant, that date has a fair bit of significance to me, but not something we'd choose out baby's birthday by &#128516;

We already have birthdays on 5th, 10th and 20th of various months within our house, so hubby thinks 15th would fit in nicely. As you can see, it's not a hugely significant reason for wanting that date so we won't be too disappointed if we sail through next Friday with no sign of the baby.

Ruby, this thread is dominated by boys and I think I'm statistically more likely to have a boy than girl having had two boys already, but it's only something like 55:45 so it's anyone's guess really. I'm looking forward to finding out soon though.

I'm glad to hear Charlie had a good night for you. There nay still be ups and downs with his sleep, but it sounds like he's heading in the right direction.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy that sucks, I hope you sleep better tonight! It's tough going to bed not knowing if it's going to be a good or bad night! Newborns are so unpredictable which doesn't fit well with a control freak like me! Haha! I am enjoying my newborn cuddles though &#128518;

Ganton, I think boy but either way it will be perfect. 3 boys would have so much fun together especially being so close in age. Having a girl though would mean you get to parent both sexes and I'm sure she would be a little princess spoilt by her brothers! Can't wait to hear what you have!

Harry has got a rash around his mouth today. I'm really hoping it's just due to all the saliva from getting his molars and not the start of hand foot and mouth!!!! &#128513;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I know how your hubby feels about the date. For us, the 9th is a big day, since my birthday is on a 9th, so is DD's, and DS2's. In fact, it had me feeling a little spooked out last night, wondering if I'd go into labor and end up having another baby on the 9th. But thankfully I'm still pregnant today, so I think we're all good. :winkwink:

And I'm also leaning towards you having another boy, Ganton, but like you said, it might just be because this thread is dominated by boys. ;)

Ruby, I hope Harry's not getting HFM! Especially if he's already dealing with molars coming in. I think DS2's starting to cut his canine's, so he's a bit drooly at the moment, too.


----------



## ruby83

Luckily I think Harry's rash is just from drool. He hasn't got any worse and has his hand constantly in his mouth with lots of saliva - yuk!! So I'll just keep putting a barrier cream on and hope it clears. Looks like 2 of his second molars are coming through, poor poppet!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So this morning I woke up with awful diarrhea. :blush: My DS1 had the same thing last night (in addition to vomiting) so I'm pretty sure this is not pregnancy related. Although I do think it's crazy that I got sick on Sunday last week, too (remember I was wondering if it was the shots leaving my system? Well, two of my kids got the same thing as me in the next day or two, so that ruled that out). Anyway, I'm just glad I'm not throwing up right now.

34+6, same day I went into labor with DS2, so we'll see if this baby can stay in a little longer than his brother!


----------



## ruby83

Update please spiffy?? Baby still snug?

Sorry to hear you are unwell again! I hope your DS is feeling better too! I hope your other children don't catch it too!! X

Ganton, how are you going? Waiting for your announcement too!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I've definitely had a lot of contractions and pressure today, but no labor yet! In fact, I had 5 strong contractions within 10 minutes earlier, and I thought, "If this keeps up, I WILL go into labor today!" But thankfully getting up and moving made them ease off. The diarrhea is gone now, though, which is a relief. I actually decided to weigh myself this afternoon and was 5lbs lighter than yesterday. :dohh: Don't worry, though, I'm pretty sure I put it all back on at dinner tonight at MIL's house. :haha:


----------



## Ganton

I'm fine thanks, Ruby. Nothing exciting happening for me. I've got today and tomorrow alone with the boys, which I'm sure will put a bit more pressure on my achy hips, but I don't feel like labour is anywhere near at the moment. I'm looking forward to hopefully having a few days at the end of this week to relax.

Spiffy, I'm glad your contractions calmed down again and you made it past the point you went into labour with DS2. I'm also pleased to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Assuming baby doesn't show up before midnight (which I doubt because I tend to go into labor at night and have baby by the morning), I've officially made it farther this time around! :happydance:

I had some pain around my cervix last night while laying in bed, so I wonder if baby is more engaged now. I'm glad I have my next OB appointment tomorrow so I can get a better picture of what's going on down there. ;)

Ganton, I feel you on the achy hips. I'm getting another chiropractic adjustment today which always seems to help a lot, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Ganton

I hope your hips are feeling better after your appointment, Spiffy. Mine have definitely been getting gradually worse over the last week or so but, as with most things this pregnancy, I'm pleasantly surprised that I've not been affected sooner and actually don't feel as bad as expected.

You'll have to let us know how you get on at your OB appointment tomorrow. Hopefully things will hold off for a few more days at least once you've had your next shot. I was chatting to the mum of one of DS1's pre-school friends earlier, and u knew that she'd had to have shots to stop labour at 31 weeks with her DS2 after her DS1 arriving at 34 weeks. Anyway, her DS2 arrived a couple of months a go and I asked her today how far she got in the end and it turns out she went 9 days over and was hours away from induction!

I've done a fair bit of walking today with the boys and the baby feels low (due to cervix twinges, pressure on hips etc) but really don't feel like anything major is happening. I'm happy with that at the moment though, as I'm looking forward to a bit of 1 on 1 time tomorrow with DS1. We really need it as I feel like I've been really strict with him the last few days. He still messes a bit at bedtime but his sleeping has improved a lot since my last post about it. However, he's still not really caught up on sleep and he has a cold so he's shattered by mid afternoon and becomes such hard work. I lost my patience with him today and put him in time out / his room about 4 times for hitting and calling me names. It's so frustrating when I feel that we try so hard to do nice things and he just acts like he doesn't like me (and even says so sometimes) but I felt really guilty after he'd gone to bed and I thought about how he could just be confused and apprehensive about the changes that are going to happen in our family. I've tried to talk to him though and he just says he doesn't want to talk to me and rolls his eyes like a stroppy teenager.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, that's how I'm feeling with DS1 right now, too. I feel like he's constantly in and out of time out all day, mostly for hitting and pushing DS2 and for throwing things at me. I wish I didn't have to discipline him so often, but I'm not sure what else to do, because I can't let him keep hurting his little brother or me. :nope: I worry that it's just going to get worse when the new baby comes.

So today I've had hardly any contractions, which is odd, because I would have expected more since I'm at the very end of last week's shot (get my next one tonight). I'm not complaining, though. :winkwink:


----------



## Ganton

It's hard isn't it. He gets genuinely upset when I put him I'm timeout and I really want to help him find another way to deal with whatever it was that made him hit out. But I just dong know what it is sometimes, he won't/can't explain it to me, and I can't let him hurt people, especially his brother, so time out seems to be the only option sometimes. 

That's good news about the contractions. I hope they stay away for a bit longer for you.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So its about 1am for me right now, and I'm sitting here timing contractions and trying to figure out whether I need to go to the hospital or not. I think deep down I know that I should, but I have this stupid fear that the progesterone shot we did tonight is suddenly going to kick in as soon as we get there and my contractions will just stop and MIL will have had to drive all the way over here in the middle of the night, and DH will lose a night of sleep, and we'll get slapped with another bill, and it will have been for no reason.

I guess I'll just wait a bit longer and see if they start to die down...


----------



## Ganton

Oh no, that's a tough choice. How close are they? Do feel more intense than they have been previously and have you checked if it's having any effect on your cervix? I hope the shot kicks in soon and things calm down for you.


----------



## ruby83

Argh that is a tough choice! I was dreading that when I was pregnant that it would happen at night and wouldn't know when to call the in laws! I hope it's a false alarm for you! Keep us posted! X


----------



## ruby83

Geez I'm just waiting to come on here and see one of you has given birth! So exciting!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I'm at the hospital and am dilated to 4cm. They're going to check me again in an hour and then make the call, but the nurse felt so confident that I was in labor that she went ahead and moved me to the delivery suite. So now we wait and see!


----------



## squirrel.

Ooh Spiffy!! That is quite a development!! Is this he exact gestation your last baby was when you gave birth? I hope it's a false alarm and baby gets to cook for a little longer, but if this is it, then eeeeek!! I hope it's a good birth for you!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Last baby came at 35+0 and today I'm 35+1, so if I deliver today he'll have officially beat his brother by one day. :haha:

So the nurse just checked me again and said I'm 5cm now, so I guess this is really happening. The great thing is, other than some discomfort during contractions, I'm not in any pain yet. :thumbup:


----------



## Ganton

Oh Spiffy, I was hoping for your sake that you wouldn't end up beating me to it but it sounds like this could be it for you. Meanwhile, I've had a fun morning going out for lunch and baking cakes with my little boy, and had nothing but the odd painless BH. 

I'll keep checking for further updates from you. If there's no stopping things now, I hope it's a nice easy labour and delivery for you, with a healthy mum and baby at the end of it x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Ganton. :flower:

My OB just checked me and said I'm actually 4+cm, not 5cm, and my contractions have basically fizzled out. So now we're just waiting to see whether labor will progress or not. I hate not knowing what's going to happen. :wacko:


----------



## Ganton

That must be frustrating after having made the decision to head in in the middle of the night, but could if the shot is now working and you get even a few more days. Good luck x


----------



## squirrel.

Oh Spiffy how frustrating, but at the same time a relief maybe? I hope that little boy hangs out in there a little longer!


----------



## ruby83

Wow things have progressed! I also hope your little one hangs in a little longer but I'm sure he will be great if he comes now! I hope you have a nice easy labour x

What time did you end up going to the hospital?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Still 4+cm, so they're sending me home for now. So we'll see how much longer we can keep this baby cooking!


----------



## ruby83

Hopefully you can keep him in a bit longer but sounds like he is keen to come out! Keep us posted and all the best xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry, Ruby, I didn't see your post earlier. I ended up getting to the hospital around 3:30am, and then got discharged at 11:30am, so we were there for about 8 hours.

For now, DH and I are both hoping that we can get a full night of sleep tonight, so hopefully he sits put at least until tomorrow. I also have an OB appointment scheduled for Thursday, so she'll see how I'm doing, then.


----------



## ruby83

That's a pain you had to go in at that time but considering how dilated you are it was definitely worth it! Hope you get a good sleep tonight! X


----------



## Chrissy05

I hope you had a good night's sleep Spiffy... and that baby stays inside a little while longer... but omg... you're so close! Very exciting!

YAY!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. :flower: I was able to get a decent night of sleep last night, so that was good. I was woken up at 3am because of some contractions, but they never got closer than 10 minutes apart, so I made myself ignore them and go back to sleep. Now that it's the daytime I'm okay, because I never contract as much during the day.

I've lost some plug today, though, and last night I also woke up at one point completely drenched in sweat, like embarrassingly so :blush:, even though it wasn't hot in our house, so there's some definite hormonal stuff going on.


----------



## ruby83

Everyday he stays in is helpful. The paed told me that for everyday a prem baby is in that's 2 less days in special care (if needed of course).
I hope you have some help with the kids so you can rest x


----------



## Ganton

I agree with Ruby. Even if things are still progressing, I think the fact that he's stayed in for just one more day (and counting) could be a great help. 

I'll be turning 38 weeks in about an hour but still no signs for me. I had to take DS1 to the doctor today and he's been given antibiotics for impetigo. I may have to keep him off nursery for the rest of this week so the baby staying put for a little longer is no bad thing.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I've heard that, too, about each day them being in is two days less in NICU. So hopefully these extra few days will help make sure that he gets to come home with us. :flower:

Ganton, I hope your little one stays put, too, since it sounds like the timing would not be great right now. I hope your DS1's impetigo clears up quickly so he can go back to nursery as soon as possible. We had to have my DD checked for that when she was younger, but in her case they said it was just a resilient rash or sore of some sort.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I just got back from an appointment with my OB and am still 4cm dilated. I also got diagnosed with Gestational Hypertension because my blood pressure has remained high for the last several times I've been checked, so if the baby doesn't show up on his own, I have an induction scheduled for April 26th (when I'll be 37+3). I'm pretty sure I'll go into labor before then, though. Actually, I'll be pretty surprised if I make it through the weekend, since that shot will start wearing off in the next day or two.


----------



## ruby83

Good work holding him in this long Spiffy! I think even if he comes now he will be fine and only need minimal, if any, days in special care. 

How are you feeling about it all? X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I feel like baby will be here soon, so the induction doesn't really mean much at this point. Given the situation with my blood pressure, my OB actually said that she'd leave it up to me whether I wanted to do my last 17P shot on Monday (especially because she wants me on bedrest at this point, but knows that I just can't with my kids). I asked DH about it, and he said if my OB was okay with me not doing it, then we should skip it and just let baby come when he wants to. I think he's just worried about my health. I told him, "Let's just see if I even make it to Monday, and then we can make a definite decision." But regardless, I've already given this baby a half a week longer to cook than Asher, and Asher was just fine, so I'm not too worried about how well he'll do.

I know I mentioned this several months back, but after my DD's failed placenta, I've wondered if my body senses the placenta is going to start failing, and just "ejects" baby before that happens. Considering placental failure is one of the risks of Gestational Hypertension, I'm now really wondering if that's the case. If it is, I almost feel like doing another shot might be interfering with what my body is trying to do to protect me and baby. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Ganton

I think that makes sense, Spiffy and although it's a difficult decision, I think I'd skip the shot and let nature take its course if you're still waiting by Monday. Like you say, just the extra few days you've had since Tuesday should have been beneficial. How are the contractions at the moment? Are they drill getting pretty intense each night?

I've had no signs here. I had an uncomfortable walk home from the village this afternoon due to the pressure, but it eased off as soon as I sat down at home. It's now actually early hours of 15th so just 23 hours to meet hubby's desired birth date!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, the funny thing is, my hubby wants baby to come tomorrow, too! Mostly though because then he won't have to worry about work, because the next day will be Saturday, so it really has nothing to do with the date itself.

As for the contractions, I'm still getting some strong ones each night, but they've never gotten any closer than 10 minutes apart, so not enough to really wonder if it's labor. Last night, though, the contractions I was getting while up and walking around were strong enough that I think if I'd kept walking, it could have turned into labor, but instead I went to bed and it calmed down.

Well, lets see if either of our hubby's get their wish tomorrow... :haha:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, I agree ruff letting nature take its course. If bub wants to come there is obviously some reason for it so often best to just let them! He was a good size at your last scan wasn't he? Can't wait to hear your news and see a pic!!

Ganton, labour may sneak up on you and give your hubby his wish! Can't wait to hear your news and see pics too!

Ladies you need to post a final bump pic! Remember I posted mine the morning I went into labour so lucky I got it! Haha!

Mum has been down for the week and has just left. Was really good to have her and she was a great help with cooking and keeping Harry amused. Nice to have an extra pair of hands!


----------



## Ganton

I hope things happen for you today, Spiffy, if that's what you all feel most comfortable with.

Ruby, I'm not feeling anything at all yet, but I had no pre labour signs with my other two so it could easily sneak up on me. We've DTD and I'll probably go for a good walk today but that's all I'll do to try to move things along. If nothing happens today, I'd rather wait until at least the 20th so that we get through the weekend and my days with the boys. After that I'll be 39 weeks plus, so we'd just have to take it a day at a time.

I took a bump photo yesterday at 38 weeks, so I'll upload.


----------



## Ganton

38 weeks 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ruby83

Great bump Ganton! Amazing to think bub is squished in there!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Cute bump, Ganton! It will be interesting to see if walking and DTD get things started for you today. As for me, it's not so much that I want baby born right now, but more of the fact that I know it's going to happen really soon anyway, so it might as well happen on a day that's more convenient for us. ;)

Alright, here's my 35+4 bump. Ganton, you're making me feel huge! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







35+4 with #4.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ganton

You look great, Spiffy. I think I'm actually a little smaller with this one than my others and, despite starting about 7lb heavier, I weigh less at this point than I did with the boys. 

Does tour husband work over the weekend at all? If not, maybe Sunday would be good so you maximise cooking time but still don't interfere with work? Or do you need a bit of time post delivery to help with the other 3? It's so complicated when there are older siblings to consider around the arrival time of the baby.

It's nearly 9pm here and absolutely no hints of anything happening. DTD didn't even give me any BH and my walk today was more comfortable than yesterday. I'm quite happy that the baby hasn't arrived today. I had my mind on today's date but now it's quite exciting to see when the baby decides to arrive. It really could be any time I guess.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry to hear that the 15th didn't work out (for your husband's sake) but I'm glad that you're feeling good about it, and not getting too antsy. :flower:

No, my husband doesn't typically work on the weekend, so it would be less stressful for him if baby came tonight, because he could just relax and know that his coworkers would have some heads up before he didn't come to work on Monday (he's a "people-pleaser" so it stresses him out to think he's inconveniencing others). Plus, with a weekend on either side of his week off, it would feel like a much longer break. For me, it would be nice because we could have my in-laws spend more time at our house with the kids (since they'd be off work) so that DH could spend more time with me at the hospital. But none of it really matters, because baby will come whenever he darn well pleases, regardless of what's easiest for us. :haha:


----------



## ruby83

That would work put nicely Spiffy! I was also hoping Charlie would come on a weekend! Don't babies know it's more convenient &#128518;

Good luck ladies, I'll be thinking of you both! X


----------



## Ganton

It's all gone very quiet on here, but just thought I'd report that nothing is happening over here?

How are things for you, Spiffy?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Nothing here, either! I guess that shot last Monday really did it's job, since it's given baby a whole other week to keep cooking. Tomorrow I have an NST and blood pressure check, so it will be good to see that everything is okay with baby. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Ganton, I hope you are not getting too uncomfortable now!

Spiffy, it is great that you have been able to cook bub a little longer. Must be a relief now that you are getting so close to 36 weeks! 

Chrissy, how are you going with Felix? I hope all is going well xx

Squirrel, I know you don't come on here too often but I have been thinking of you. I am guessing you must be getting close to testing time. I hope you are feeling ok about everything. Let us know how you get on xxx

Charlie was up crying for hours in the middle of night! So I am exhausted! Just when you think things are settling down babies have a way to keep you on your toes!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, sorry to hear that Charlie's been keeping you up. :( I hope he starts settling into a more permanent sleep pattern soon. :hugs:

As for me, I feel like I'm having deja vu. Laying here in bed timing contractions, because these ones are pretty strong. I don't want to go back to the hospital unless its the real deal, though! I'll wait a bit longer and just see what happens, but I also don't want to wait too long since I already 4cm... Don't you wish our bodies came with a display screen that just told you exactly what was going on? :dohh:


----------



## ruby83

Yes, I wished that too when I was labour watching! What time is it there? Don't wait too long! Better to be safe especially at 4cm! Take care and keep us updated xxx


----------



## Ganton

Ruby, sorry to hear you had a rough night. I hope it was just a one off for Charlie and that he'll sleep for you tonight.

Spiffy, I wasn't sure whether to be concerned or excited for you when you hadn't updated for a while. It's fantastic that you've got to 36 weeks but I wouldn't be surprised if these contractions you're now feeling are the start of proper labour again, so I wouldn't leave things too long. It must be slightly frustrating timing for you though, as I assume it's very late evening there so difficult to decide whether to get some sleep or head to hospital. It would be nice if it were more obvious one way or the other.

As for me, no twinges, nothing! That's ok though, as it was nice with my last 2 labours that the start of labour was very clear and I'd be happy with the same again. I'm not even feeling particularly uncomfortable, I just end up walking really slowly if I'm out for a while as the pressure does build up. I have my next midwife appointment in a couple of days so it'll be interesting to find out how low the baby is now.


----------



## ruby83

Ganton, the days before and the day of my labour I felt normal and nothing labour like until a few hours before birth! So different to my labour with Harry when I had a week of "signs". So you never know!! Can't wait to find out boy or girl! I'm guessing boy! Do you have a feeling now either way? X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Feeling really discouraged and frustrated right now. I've been at L&D for 5 hours now and nothing has changed. My contractions were getting pretty strong and I would have sworn I was dilating (based on how I felt in my previous labors) but each time they checked there had been no change. So they're going to give me the steroid shot to help baby's lungs, and then sending me home...again. I swear, if consistency and strength of contractions now means nothing, apparently, then how in the world am I supposed to know when to come in next time? :(


----------



## Ganton

Oh no, Spiffy, how frustrating. How long is your drive to the hospital? I really don't know what I'd advise as my contractions steadily intensified and I was well into established labour by the time I arrived at hospital each time. I hope you get some sort of sign that you need to head back in with enough time to get there.

Ruby, I've imagined having another boy just because that's what I'm used to, but I don't really have any strong feelings either way. I'm pleased we accidentally ended up team yellow again, as I'm excited about finding out at the birth


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It's a 20 minute drive to the hospital and a 30 minute drive for MIL to get to our house, so about 50 minutes from when we decide to go until we get there. And that's never been a problem before, because I've always had a clear labor pattern with my other kids, so I knew when to go in. But now I can't trust my usual labor signs. I am so unbelievably frustrated today. I got no sleep last night, my two boys are sick, and I have to take care of them when I can barely function myself. And all because my body can't seem to make up it's mind. :growlmad:


----------



## Ganton

Oh Spiffy, I'm sorry to hear things are so difficult for you. I really feel for you. I hope your body makes its mind up and the baby either arrives soon or you get a break from the contractions so you can get some sleep tonight. I hope your boys recover quickly too. Our hospital times are similar to yours (20 mins parents to us, then 15 mins to hospital), which isn't too bad really but you just never know how much time you're going to get. 

I've still not had any signs but I don't really know what signs I could get other than contractions starting or waters breaking. I've been getting mucous discharge for ages and I feel like the baby is about as low as it can go. I don't think it'll take much to send me into proper labour when the time comes, so it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, in a way, it's nice to not have a lot of labor signs, because you don't have to sit and over-analyze every little thing. And then when it happens, it's nice and obvious. Oh, and just as a random side-note, I had my DD at 38+4, so if you're still pregnant tomorrow, you'll be more pregnant than I've ever been. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

I completely agree and I'm hoping for the same again. A nice obvious start to things so that I can get the kids sorted and get to hospital without any messing around. The April due date thread seems to be full of people who have been having contractions for days, or ended up being induced for reduced fetal movements. I'm hoping to break that trend for them.

I could be wrong as there are still 6 hours left of the day, but I reckon I'll make it to 38+5 (and probably beyond!). I am about to go for a slightly longer walk to the supermarket though so I'll see how I feel when I return!

I hope you're managing to get through your day ok.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm doing better than I thought I would. Just sort of dazed, though. I went to my NST today, even though I didn't think I needed to, since baby was on the monitors all night. Turns out I didn't need to go, but because the stupid nurse at my OB's office never called me back to answer my question about it, I felt like I had to go. The sad thing is, I have to go back tomorrow for the second steroid shot, then again on Wednesday for my OB appointment, then again on Friday for another NST. I'm getting REALLY sick of making that drive. :wacko:

Ganton, I hope you get a nice, uncomplicated labor. Nice and obvious, not too long, but not TOO fast, no induction, no concerns with baby or yourself. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

Yep, all that sounds great. Throw a water birth in there and it'd be just lovely 

Do you have to take your kids with you each time you go for appointments? That must be pretty stressful. I have to take my youngest to my midwife appointment tomorrow but at least it's only a 10 minute walk away. I'm hoping he'll actually be slightly interested in what's going on as I don't think he really has any idea what the baby thing means.

Why have they now decided that the steroid shot is necessary? Did they not decide last week that you didn't need it? I can understand you getting fed up of the drive, but there shouldn't be too many more visits before your little one arrives.


----------



## ruby83

Oh Spiffy you poor thing! How frustrating! But with an hour between your MIL getting there and making it to the hospital you wouldn't want to be mucking around! The good thing is though that the baby is still cooking! Sorry to hear you are having to deal with sick kids with no sleep! Hope you get a nice sleep tonight!

Ganton, when I took Harry to my app's he was really interested and liked listening to heart beat etc. he is only a little older than your son so I think he will be ok. 

I have Charlie's paed app tomorrow and my 6 week OB check on thurs which is annoying since they are both at the hospital but I couldn't get them on the same day unfortunately. Luckily the hospital is close and Harry is at kindly both days though.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I also thought it was strange that no one suggested doing the steroid shots last week, but then they wanted me to do them this week. :shrug: I guess it can't hurt and it may help, so I'm fine with it, but it's just odd.

Yes, I have to take all the kids with me unless DH is working from home and can watch them for me, but he only works from home one day a week, and this week that happens to fall on the ONLY day I don't have to go to the hospital for something. :dohh:

Ruby, that's unfortunate that you couldn't get both appointments in one day. I try to do that with my kids pediatrician appointments whenever possible (my DD is going to have her 4 year appointment a month and a half late just so I could do it at the same time as DS2's 18 month appointment :haha:).


----------



## ruby83

Any babies here yet?? I hope all is well either way for you both! :hugs:

I had Charlie's paed app today which went really well. All is good and he is gaining weight well- already 5.1kg!

Just had a call from Harry's kindy to tell me that a child bit his face today and Harry was very upset about it. I am trying to work out how to address it with him when I pick him up as I don't want to make a big deal out of it because he is over it and don't want to upset him but also want to make sure that 1) he doesn't get scared coming to kindy as he is quite placid around other kids (just not us!) and 2) I don't want him thinking that it is ok and copying. Argh the things we have to deal with as parents :dohh:


----------



## Ganton

No baby here yet, Ruby. I'm feeling quite achy but not in a contractions type way. Just some sharp pains to the cervix, to the point I had to stop walking and bend over slightly until it passed a few minutes a go. The kids have just been dropped at nursery so I might take myself on a decent walk and see if that does anything (I'll have to laps though so I'm never too far from home!).

DS2 arrived 8 days earlier than DS1, and today is 8 days earlier again. I'm sure that'll have no bearing on events today but it's fun to think about.

It's a tough one with the biting. You don't want to make him upset about it if he isn't too bothered, but also acknowledge it so he knows you understand. Whatever you decide, I'd keep it very brief and light hearted. Maybe just something like "xxxx (teachers name) said that you were bitten today. I'm sure your friend is sorry for hurting you" and a big cuddle. It's tough when kids bite and are bitten, and I've seen it from both sides and I'm still not really sure how best to deal with it.


----------



## ruby83

Hope your walk helps Ganton! Definitely don't go too far though and take your phone! 

Harry was fine when I picked him up. It is a pretty bad bite but I didn't make a big deal out of it and took pretty much the approach you suggested. If he starts to talk about it I'll go through it more with him.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ouch, a bite to the face doesn't sound fun! I'm glad he was doing okay with it, though. Hopefully it doesn't happen again. :hugs:

Ganton, any news? It sounds like you're getting close! :thumbup:

I had another night of strong contractions last night, but this time I didn't go to L&D because I knew it was likely another false alarm. In the end, I was able to go to sleep, and they were gone by the next time I woke up (well, they're never really "gone" but they just come way less frequently and are not as strong). But tomorrow is a full moon, so hopefully it'll get things going for me, since 2 of my 3 kids were born on full moons. :flower:


----------



## squirrel.

Ooh, spiffy and Ganton, I have been excitedly reading to find out how everything is going and eagerly awaiting news!! Spiffy, even though I can imagine how difficult it is to cart the kids to and fro hospital constantly, it's so good your little boy stayed in there a little longer. I hope he doesn't keep you waiting too long now! And Ganton, so so close for you! Eek!

Ruby: sorry to hear Harry was bitten at nursery, I think you have the right approach of only bringing it up if he does. Glad your newest little man is doing so well :) he sounds like he's thriving.


So I'm 14dpo (possible 11dpo) and just got a super faint line on an FRER with super dilute less than one hour hold afternoon pee after I'd been drinking water all afternoon. I have marked it on my chart, but I have a bad feeling that this is just another chemical... Otherwise why the late line? There's a chance I didn't ovulate when I think I did as I'd had such disturbed sleep those nights, so maybe that's why my temp went up... Or my body tried to and then didn't ovulate for real until what I think of as 3dpo. There is a strange dip on my chart. That would be nice as then I'd expect to only have a faint line on 11dpo and it would also nean we conceived on our 5-year-anniversary. Been feeling very strange today. Hot, but shivery at the same time.m, exhausted, crampy, strange taste in my mouth. And my temperature is staying high, even though I stopped taking progesterone (I just took it again after seeing that line). I am really scared ladies! After all this waiiting, I so desperately want this to be it for us!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, Squirrel, that's so exciting! I know you have worries about it being a chemical, but just remember, right now you ARE pregnant! :happydance: And honestly, with diluted pee, I'm not surprised it's a light line this early on. And how awesome that this is possibly an anniversary baby. My DS2 was conceived on our 3rd anniversary. :flower:

Can we see a picture??? :D


----------



## squirrel.

Thank you spiffy :)

Yes, that is true :haha: if only just so! I'll cling to that! I do keep thinking that my pee was so dilute as I'd been bursting before leaving work and then got home 45 minutes later, saw the tests had arrived and went again taking the FRER that time.

As usual, image isn't great as getting these squinters on camera is so difficult, so I had to tweak to bring out he line on screen. You could definitely see it in person - showed up in the first minute and was pink. This pic was taken at 5 minutes. Now it's dried it's barely there :( but I definitely saw it for a good 30 mins before it faded a bit. That's another reason I'm scared!! https://s31.postimg.org/t0d6w2c2j/squinter.jpg


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It may be faint, but there's no doubting it's there! When do you plan on testing again?


----------



## squirrel.

Tomorrow morning with FMU. I am pretty pretty scared to say the least!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, if you're not bleeding or cramping really badly, then I would say try to relax and not worry too much. :hugs: I'm going to be checking this thread pretty religiously tomorrow morning for an update!


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks spiffy. It would be poetically quite apt if I fell pregnant right as you guys are giving birth :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, that would be wonderful, because then we'd still have a preggo mama on this thread to stalk! :D


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, I see that too and I'm usually bad at seeing them!! Oh my gosh I have everything crossed that this is your sticky bean!! Been thinking about you lots lately as its nearly s year since this thread started! Please keep us updated!! I know you usually get early bfp but mine only came 14/15dpo and Chrissy's came really late! Take care xxx


----------



## ruby83

So I just returned from my follow up OB appointment. I am not sure I mentioned it on here, but in my labour Charlie's shoulder got stuck coming out and about 5 nurses had to run in and help to get him out. I was so exhausted at that stage that I don't remember much about it but it scared the hell out of my hubby. Anyway, we haven't thought much more about it as everything went all ok. Today my OB told me that him getting stuck was actually very serious and they often need to break the babies clavicle because they can die if stuck too long. She said because I was 37 weeks and only 3.5kg (average) baby if I was to get pregnant again, I wouldn't be able to have a natural birth I would be scheduled for a C- section. Apparently my pelvis is not big enough for that size baby! She said I was so worried about labouring early but in retrospect it may have been better if I did. I am very lucky by the sound of it. Also lucky that I am not intending to have any more children!!! So I think my body really did evict Harry early because it knew he would have been too big! Just didn't evict Charlie in enough time. Interesting though as you would expect you would only grow a baby at a size that your body could cope with.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I don't think you mentioned the shoulder dystocia before. That's so scary! :( And yeah, with him not being huge, either, that does sound like your body just can't handle babies past a certain size. I've wondered that as well, since I've had early babies, and my only full term baby was growth restricted, so she was smaller than the others. I guess it's a good thing you're done having babies, so it won't really matter for the future.


----------



## ruby83

I didn't think it was a big deal when it happened- probably because I was so exhausted by then. Been reading a bit about it and it is not very common- trust it to happen t o us! Freaked my husband out a lot and I thought he was over reacting! No more babies for me!


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

So sadly it's another chemical for me :( line was down to just a trace this morning. To be honest, I was expecting this and don't feel as bad as I was expecting to. Will update more later.


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel I am so sorry to hear that. I'm guessing you used fmu and a frer again. Thanks for updating us as we know it hasn't been easy for you coming onto this thread. I really hope you stick around though so we can cheer you on through your pregnancy that I know won't be too far away! Take care x


----------



## Ganton

Aww, Squirrel, I just came on to post about your test, so am really sorry to see your latest update. I am still positive that you will have your much wanted third baby, and we'll be here for it all when you do x


----------



## Ganton

Ruby, I've seen a video of a shoulder dystocia delivery and it looked pretty worrying for everyone involved, so it's probably best that you didn't realise what was happening at the time. It's great that Charlie arrived safely and that you're now aware of the issue in case you ever did happen to have more children.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, I'm so sorry. :( I know you were anticipating this, but it still doesn't make it any easier. :hugs: On the upside, maybe the clomid is what helped you fall pregnant this month, and if that's the case, hopefully it will do the same thing for you next month. :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Ganton/ Spiffy: Where are these babies?? 
How are you both feeling? 

Spiffy, who would have thought you would have held out this long being 4cm already!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I know! I felt like I've been expecting it to happen any day now for a long time. I know its silly, but I think I've convinced myself that if it doesn't happen tonight with the help of the full moon, then it just wont happen until I'm induced next week. :dohh:


----------



## Ganton

I'm not surprised that I'm still here but I totally thought you'd have a baby by now, Spiffy. I hope that new moon does the trick for you tonight. I think it's full moon today (Friday) in the UK, but I'm not expecting it to have any effect on me as it had no bearing on my last 2. I have a sweep booked for next Wednesday so I'm thinking that's quite a likely day.


----------



## Chrissy05

Squirrel... So sorry that you had another chemical. Hugs to you! 

Spiffy... Wow, I too am surprised that your little one hasn't arrived yet. He really wants to stay in there longer than his siblings! How are you feeling otherwise, apart for anxious for baby's arrival?

Ganton... Wow 39 weeks! You too must be excited for this baby's arrival. Are the boys excited? Do they think it's a baby brother?

AFM, if I've been away it's because I've been struggling with a colic baby and not getting very much sleep. Any quiet moment I have, I opt to sleep instead of going online. As I write this it's 5am, and my darling son just dozed off. I slept more tonight than I have in weeks because my DH decided to take tomorrow off work and took 2 shifts with baby so I could sleep a solid 4 hours. It's amazing what a little sleep does.... And a loud fan so I don't hear baby crying and can fall asleep.

Did any of your other children have colic or extreme fussiness? What about gas that was very difficult to pass? If so, any tips?


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy, I hear your pain! I was up for 4 hours Sunday night with Charlie (2-6am) crying and seeming to be in pain. It was exhausting. Since then though he has only been waking once around 2-3am and it has made a huge difference on how I feel! From everything I've read their peak period of unsettleness is around 6-8 weeks then it settles down. I know this was true with Harry but he was a this worse in the evening 5-8ish whereas Charlie was unsettled in the middle of the night! Have you read about PURPLE crying? It's quite interesting. https://purplecrying.info

Charlie seems to have reflux which is worse at night for some reason and I've found raising his bassinet on one side has really helped and burping him really well before putting him down. If he doesn't burp in about 5 mins I lay him down and pick him up again, the movement usually brings a burp up! 

Are you solely BF? If so maybe introduce a bottle (formula or expressed) so hubby can do one of the night feeds. With Harry I would go to bed around 9 and DH would do a dream feed around 11/12ish so I could get a decent stretch of sleep.


----------



## ruby83

Also I find a white noise app on my phone helps. Babies like a bit of noise.

Look after yourself and know that it does get a lot easier xx


----------



## ruby83

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/mommy-somebody-needs-you_b_4900686.html

I love this so thought I would share x


----------



## squirrel.

Chrissy, sorry to hear Felix is struggling with trapped wind :hugs: Oscar had that for the first few months too and like your little one, hardly slept at all and he was also fussy whenever he was awake too. With him it was all down to a posterior tongue tie. It wasn't visible, but all the signs were there. It was 80% tied down! The poor little guy couldn't latch properly and always took in air when he fed so he was constantly windy. Once it was treated at 7 weeks he was much better. 

For trapped wind I found these things somewhat helpful:
- cycling his legs 
- pushing his knees up to his tummy to try and help move the air
- circling my hand over and over across his back or tummy
- lots of back/tummy tapping

We tried gripe water and infacol (which are the main treatments you can buy here), but I don't think they did much to be honest. The biggest thing that helped was getting his tongue tie fixed and then when they get a bit bigger and start rolling around and moving more, the wind travels through them much quicker and they struggle less with it (in theory :) Isla isn't a windy baby, but she does frequently get days where she really struggles with trapped wind and she wasn't even a windy baby!).

I hope he starts to settle soon and you start getting more sleep. There's a reason they use sleep deprivation as a torture technique, it can have such a devastating effect on every aspect of your life!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, no baby yet! But its okay, because DH reminded me last night that the weekend would be a much more convenient time for baby to show up, in terms of having people come over to help, so we're hoping for tonight or tomorrow night. I am starting to have more contractions during the day, though, so I think the progesterone from that last shot must finally be leaving my system, which gives me hope that things will start progressing soon.

Ganton, I'm in awe of your patience. I've never made it to 39 weeks before, but I know id be going crazy wanting baby out already. I think its amazing that you seem to be so calm and okay with baby coming whenever he/she wants to (especially since it not like we have much say in the matter anyway :winkwink:).

Chrissy, so sorry to hear that Felix is being so fussy and not sleeping much. :( I definitely recommend having him sleep at a slight incline, since none of my babies have slept very well when they're flat on their back. I wish I had more advice than that, but like Squirrel said, son of it is just waiting until they get a little older and can take of the wind on their own. :hugs:


----------



## Ganton

Chrissy, if it's trapped wind causing problems for Felix, then all the things that Squirrel has suggested could help to move the air around and help him get rid of it one way or the other. However, if he's obviously in a lot of discomfort and pretty inconsolable, reflux is a possibility. My DS2 had silent reflux (i.e. no vomiting) and he was distressed after every feed, but had a 3-4 hour crying session every evening/night without fail and nothing would calm him. Eventually he was on omeprazole for it and he was a different baby. 

Spiffy, I hope you get your wish for the baby to make his appearance this weekend. You'd think the shot would be having very limited effect by now, if at all, so I hope there's a good chance this weekend. You've made it to a great gestation too.

As for me, there's not much I can do other than be patient. I thought this one may arrive a bit early, but with going 8 days over with DS1 and then DS2 showing no signs until the afternoon of his due date, I was always prepared for a long wait for this one too. I think I'll get more impatient if I go overdue, but feeling fairly calm about things at the moment. Today, I have been for a walk and done loads of cleaning (including hand and knees cleaning the kitchen floor) and DH has been doing his bit to help things along, so if none of that works, then this one obviously just isn't ready yet.


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I hope you are all enjoying your weekend! It is a long weekend here which is nice! I am hanging out to see if any babies come this weekend! 

Ganton, I hope all your efforts pay off and baby makes an appearance shortly!
Spiffy, we are getting closer to your induction date so I hope baby comes before then!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Ruby. I hope so too! Unless baby decides to come tonight, I'll make it to 37 weeks, because even if I go into labor tomorrow, baby won't be born until after midnight the next day (since that's when my contractions tend to really get going). So at least that will be cool. :flower:


----------



## Ganton

Thanks Ruby, but nothing here. We did lots of walking yesterday and it makes my back ache but that's about it.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy it would be great to get to 37! That's all I wanted too. You've done well to cook him as long as you have! X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, no baby last night, which means I'll for sure make it to 37 weeks! :happydance: I know it sounds silly, but I'm looking forward to being able to take a 37 week bump pic, since I've never done one before. I only made it to 37 weeks with DD, and since she was my first, I thought for sure I'd be taking a 40 week pic, so the last one I got with her was 36 weeks. :flower:

Ganton, since you've held out this long, you should just wait until I get induced, and then our babies can share a birthday. :haha:


----------



## Ganton

I think the chances could be quite high, Spiffy. I'm hopeful that a sweep would work well for me but my appointment isn't until 4pm so could push delivery to the next morning if it isn't quite as effective as last time. And I'm assuming you'd go quite quickly once your waters are broken so we'll have to see what Thursday brings 

I was hoping for tonight though, as my husband is off work tomorrow and it just seems like a good time now. My community midwife called me this afternoon to let me know that she is first on call tonight for home births so to just call her directly if needed. I'd still rather head to hospital but if I did end up with a home birth, it would be nice if the midwife that has seen me throughout all three pregnancies and I briefly saw in labour with each of my boys actually ends up delivering this baby.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I wish these babies understood that certain days would be more convenient for us. :dohh:

Ruby, I haven't mentioned it, but ever since you told me about Charlie's shoulder dystocia, I've been starting to worry about that happening to me. What if my body can't handle bigger babies, either? What if that's why my boys came when they did, and the only reason my daughter stayed in until 38 weeks was because she was growth restricted and tiny? What if by doing these progesterone shots, I've forced my body to carry this baby longer than I should have? I'm sure I'm just worrying over nothing, but the fact is, part of the reason labor hasn't started on it's own is that baby won't engage in my pelvis and put pressure on my cervix, and so now I wonder if it's because he's getting too big to do that. I've never had a 7lb baby, so I have no idea if I can even birth one easily. :shrug: I probably just have to much time laying awake at night with contractions to think about this, but it's been playing on my mind.

But hey, in other news, we made it. 37 weeks. :flower:


----------



## Chrissy05

Thanks for the tips ladies. I definitely suspect that the problem is a bad case of trapped wind. Poor little guy can cry for hours. I've been doing many of the things that you have suggested, including the bicycle legs, lots of burping, swinging in our arms, baby massages, and tapping on his back and bum. It doesn't always make him stop crying, but it seems to help at least some of the time. When the discomfort hits it's hard on all of us, and I'm currently contemplating trying one of those over the counter solutions (gripe water, ovol etc... ), just so we all get a bit more sleep. Also, that purple crying site was very interesting. Thanks for sharing Ruby!

Spiffy and Ganton... you're so close! I keep looking in here to see if there is any baby news. Very exciting! More babies very soon.

Ganton, I totally understand your wanting baby to come at a more convenient time. With Felix, DH was off for a week during March, and we hoped that LO would come then since DH only gets 3 days off work for paternity and this way he could have been off for a week. Turns out baby came on the Sunday afternoon before he was set to return to work. Babies really do have their own schedule... so I hope yours works with your desired schedule a bit more. 

Spiffy... I'm sure it's fine and your body can handle the size of this baby. How do you know he's a 7lbs baby? Is it based on an ultrasound? Those can be woefully inaccurate. Two weeks before Felix was born I had an ultrasound that suggested he was already 7lbs 14oz. I was scared at the idea of him coming out a few weeks later and being 10 lbs. Turns out he came out at a respectable 8lbs 1oz (at 39 weeks 4 days), so the ultrasound was wrong. You can do it!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I'm glad the tips the other ladies shared seem to be helping a bit, but I agree, if an over the counter solution can help even more, then it's worth a try. Also, you might want to consider a chiropractic adjustment, since birth can mess up the alignment of their spine sometimes, which can cause all sort of discomforts for them.

As for me, I don't know if he'll be 7lbs, but based on the fact that he weighed about as much as DS1 and DS2 at 32 weeks, and DS1 was born at 36+6 and weighed 6lbs 11oz, and DS2 came at 35+0 and weighed 5lbs 10oz, I'm guessing that this baby, born at 37+3 (or 37+4 depending on when they get me in for my induction) should hit the 7lb mark. But I don't know that for certain, obviously. And like I said, I'm sure my body will do fine, but we always have _something_ crazy that we worry about, right?

Oh, and here it is, my first ever 37 week bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks #4.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ganton

Chrissy, I'm glad some of the tips are helping but it's definitely worth trying some of the over the counter aids if he's still suffering.

Spiffy, congrats on reaching 37 weeks. It's great that you've managed to get a bump pic at this stage. I need to remember to keep taking them as I don't think I've got pictures from the last couple of weeks of my pregnancies with my boys.

I can understand your concern over potential delivery problems, but the chances are that the baby just isn't engaging because it's your 4th. I was told that my baby hasn't engaged properly last week but that it's completely normal for a 3rd pregnancy. I still worry about the size thing too, though.

Ad you've probably guessed, the baby didn't take any notice of the fact that last night would have been a good time to arrive! I was starting to get a little excited about an hour a go as I had some mild period pain. There was no associated tightening or any pattern to the crampy feelings, but it's the first time I've had any sort of contraction type discomfort. It eased off after 15 minutes though and I've been for a 20 minute walk since and nothing had restarted so I must just have been sitting a bit funny. It's strange how we get excited about a bit of pain at this stage.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It's funny, because I know subsequent babies can wait until labor to engage, but my last two were both engaged pretty early, so I guess I just expected that to be the case this time, too. Well, I'm going to ask my OB about all this on Wednesday, but until then, I'll try not to worry about it. :flower:

The period cramping sounds like a good sign that your body is starting to think about labor, at least! And yes, it's so true that pain is exciting at this point. :haha:


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy, I hope Felix gets relief from his gas soon! I've notice Charlie is getting better at burping the last couple of weeks since he has been having more awake time on his mat etc.

Excitedly awaiting baby news from you both, Ganton and Spiffy!! 

Spiffy, I'm sure you will be fine but it is scary to think of a big baby when you are not used to it and unsure how your body will cope!


----------



## Ganton

Well, watch this space Ruby. It's 7am here and I've been at the hospital since 5am as my waters went when I got up to resettle DS1. No significant pains yet, just the odd tightening and I can feel the baby pushing down more when I walk. They're going to keep me in for a couple of hours to see if anything starts properly, otherwise send me home for the rest of the day.


----------



## ruby83

Eeeek that's exciting Ganton!! Can't wait to hear your little man/ lady has arrived happy and healthy! I hope your labour goes well xxx:hugs:


----------



## squirrel.

Ganton! So exciting! Good luck! I hope your labour goes really smoothly and it's not long till you're cuddling that little bundle tightly in your arms.


----------



## Ganton

Thank you. While I've had chance, I thought I may as we'll take what is probably going to be my last ever bump photo.

Still no contractions but I feel like enough wall akin should get something moving. Hopefully......
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ruby83

Such a cute bump Ganton! Very compact! You still look like you are carrying high! Take care x


----------



## Ganton

Still no contractions so we've decided to come home. I need to go back in first thing in the morning to be induced if nothing else happens in the meantime. We're going to see the boys for an hour or so, then get a bit of rest, then try more walking this afternoon to see if that helps.


----------



## ruby83

Who are your boys staying with? 
I hope things progress after your walk! Maybe eat a spicy curry too &#128541;


----------



## Ganton

So after a shower, lunch and a nap, I went for a walk to the village with hubby. I had the odd contraction that I had to stop for but nothing consisten or very long lasting. When I got home, I tried monitoring them a bit more and I was getting something every few minutes but varying massively in intensity. We decided to head back to hospital at 4pm, got in the pool at 5.15pm after a bit of monitoring, and my yellow bump turned pink at 5.45pm!


----------



## Chrissy05

EEEEEEE!!! Congrats Ganton on your little girl! That is so exciting! :happydance::pink: :happydance:

I hope your labour went well and that both you and your little bundle of joy are both perfectly healthy and well. I look forward to reading all about it! 

Congrats!


----------



## squirrel.

Ganton such an amazing and quick birth story! And huge CONGRATULATIONS on your pink little bundle!!! Has she got a name yet?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Eeeeek! Congratualtions, Ganton!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: And wow, a little girl! And here we were, all expecting it to be a boy! I can't wait to hear more!


----------



## ruby83

Congrats Ganton! A beautiful little girl! Hope are recovering well! Looking forward to hearing her name xxx


----------



## ruby83

Squirrel, what's going on in London? On the news it said it was snowing! Isn't supposed to be spring &#128541;


----------



## Ganton

We have called our little girl Erica. She was 8lb6oz, so a fair bit smaller than her brothers in the end.

My updates throughout the day probably gave most of the story, but here's a slightly more detailed birth story:

Waters broke at 3.30am so we headed to hospital for about 5am. I had one decent contraction when we arrived so thought things were starting. I was checked over and it was confirmed that my waters had gone but my cervix wasn't yet dilated so we could go home or go for a walk. We did multiple trips up and down the hospital corridors until 10am, but I was getting nothing more than a few painless tightenings and a bit of pink mucous, so we then decided to head home for a bit of rest.

We saw the boys, had showers, ate lunch and had a nap until about 1.30, then went for a walk to the village. On the walk and when I returned, I had the odd pain that I had to stop and breath through a bit, but probably only 4-5 times per hour. However, those strong pains seemed to happen regardless of whether I was sitting, standing or lying down so I felt that things could start progressing. At 3pm, I decided to stay on my feet and monitor things more closely and realised that some contractions were about 3 minutes apart but the intensity and timing was very inconsistent. We decided to head back to hospital anyway before rush hour, and arrived at 4.15. After doing routine checks, the midwife felt that the baby's heartrate was on the higher side of normal so hooked me up to the continuos monitors from 4.30-5pm. During that half hour, the contractions really ramped up in frequency and intensity and I was assessed at 6cm when the monitoring finished. I tried to walk to the pool room but it took me 10 minutes just to get off the bed and out of the door because every movement triggered another contraction, so I was taken by wheelchair in the end. The pool was ready around 5.15, so after spending ages trying to get undressed and walk a few metres from chair to pool, I got in. I started getting a bit of a pushing urge as soon as I was in, but tried to breath through a few contractions, then my body just started taking over. It probably took 5 contractions to push her head dibs and out, then one more for her to be fully born.

I sat in the pool for a few minutes, then started to move to get out once it was emptied. I thought I was going to deliver the placenta as I stood up, but actually delivered some quite significant clots. The midwife pulled the cord for assistance and got me on the bed to get the placenta out asap. Luckily, the bleeding calmed down quickly and, aside from one more clot that they weren't worried about, it's been ok since. I just hope it stays that way.

I had a very small superficial tear that didn't require stitches, and apparently Erica had a true knot on her cord so we were lucky that that didn't cause her any issues, but she seems absolutely fine.

It's 3am now and I've not had much sleep, but that's due to a combination of afterpains, and general ward noise, rather than just settling Erica. She's feeding well but seemed to be trying to bring something back up when lay in her crib for a while, but is much more settled when I hold her more upright and cuddle her.


----------



## ruby83

Wow she didn't take many pushes to come! Lucky you! Enjoy your cuddles with your little princess! X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, what an amazing birth story! Erica is a lovely name. :flower: Are you and DH just over the moon to have a daughter? :cloud9:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, I just got back from my OB appointment, and everyting is set for my induction tomorrow. I'm #2 on the medically indicated induction list (so I get preference over the elective inductions) so it should be sometime in the morning. They said to be ready by 6am and then I'll get a call as soon as a bed and a nurse are available. I never thought I'd ever need to be induced, but I have to say, it's sooooo convenient! We already have child care set up for tomorrow, DH has let his work know that he'll be off starting tomorrow, and I'll be laboring during the day, instead of the night for the first time, so I won't lose a night of sleep! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

I would never have thought you would have lasted this long either Spiffy!! But so convenient haha! You have even lasted longer than I did! Good luck! I'm sure things will go nice and smoothly xxx


----------



## Ganton

Ooh, that's exciting Spiffy. I hope everything goes nice and smoothly for you. I thought you'd end up delivering before me, but 2 days apart isn't much.

DH said after she was born that he's really pleased we now have a girl. When pregnant, I thought I was having a girl and that would preference would have been a girl, but I didn't admit or think about it too much because I knew it was out of our hands, and another joy would also have been an absolute blessing. Now that she's here, it's a little bit strange to be honest. I'm used to my boys and I don't know how things will change with a little girl in the family. Don't get me wrong, I'm over the moon, but I felt so overwhelmed with different emotions on Tuesday evening (guilt, relief, tiredness, joy) that I just didn't know what to make of it all. Now that my boys have met her and have been great with her, the guilt has eased a lot and I'm feeling more excited about seeing my three children grow together.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I'm glad you and your DH are happy and your family feels complete. Your daughter will be lucky to have two older brothers watching out for her. :flower:

So I'm at the hospital and they've just started pitocin, and as soon as my doctor is free, she'll come break my water. After two weeks of wondering, I'm just happy that its happening for real this time! :D


----------



## Ganton

Wow, how exciting Spiffy. I reckon breaking your waters should really help to get things moving for you.


----------



## squirrel.

Beautiful name Ganton and wow, she came so quickly. Sounds like a dream labour/birth!

Spiffy: good luck!! Can't wait to hear about the arrival of your little one!!!

I can't believe this time tomorrow you'll all have had your babies!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Baby Levi was born at 12:55pm, so about 4 hours after they started my labor. He weighed 6lbs 10oz and was 19.75in long. Both he and I are doing great! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Congrats Spiffy! Levi is gorgeous! I hope you are feeling well too xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Ruby. I'm feeling pretty good, just the usual after-birth crampiness.

So here's the official birth story now that I've had some time to type it up. :flower:

At 6am we got a call to come into the hospital at 7:15am. After we got there, it took until 8:30am for them to finally start the induction. They got Pitocin going, and then fifteen minutes later, a doctor came in to break my water. When she checked me, I was still 4cm, but my effacement had gone from 60% yesterday, to 70-80% and baby had moved from -3 station to -1, which was amazing, considering I'd only been on the Pitocin for 15 minutes. So after that, we waited until 9:30am, and then I asked them to check me again so I could see if I was ready for an epidural (I wanted to be 5 or 6cm before getting it). They said I was 5cm, so I told them to give me another half hour and then send for the anesthesiologist (he was going to be out of commission from 11-12pm for a few C-sections, so I wanted to get him before then). 

I had a friend there at the hospital with me doing birth photography to help build up her portfolio, but she had a busy day and couldn't stay for too long, so when they checked me again at 11:30am and I was still 5cm, I was a little discouraged. I always tend to stall for a little while during labor, so I should have expected it, but I was afraid my friend wouldn't be there for the actual birth. So when they checked me again 1 hour later and I was 10cm, I was both shocked and pleased. I've never dilated 5cm in one hour before, so that was pretty cool. After that, they got my doctor and had me start pushing, and with the second contraction, he was out. I got a small 1st degree tear, but it only needed 1 stitch. So in the end, my friend was able to get some great pictures of little Levi (including that cute picture I posted earlier). I was crossing my fingers that he'd weigh 7lbs, since we've never had a baby that big before, but alas, only 6lbs 10oz. But he's healthy as can be, so we're happy. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

That's great Spiffy! I'm glad you are both doing well! I bet you kids are excited to meet him!!


----------



## squirrel.

Congratulations Spiffy! What a beautiful little boy! And what a quick labour!


----------



## Ganton

Congratulations, Spiffy. He's gorgeous and I'm pleased to hear that everything went smoothly and you're all well.


----------



## Chrissy05

Congrats Spiffy, he's absolutely adorable! 

I'm happy for you that it was a relatively smooth and quick labour. Your other kiddos must be so happy to have a new little brother!


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? Spiffy/ Ganton, how have settled back in at home? I hope the kiddies are adjusting well!
Chrissy, has Felix settled a bit now? Hope you are getting more sleep!
Squirrel, you must be approaching ovulation soon so I have everything crossed that this is your cycle xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, Levi is officially 1 week old! We had two awesome nights where he only woke up once during the whole night, but then last night he was up a lot, so obviously he's still trying to figure things out. The other kids ignore him most of the time, but when I'm holding him (especially when he's awake) they get excited. We've had to be careful with DS2 trying to touch his eyes, but at least he's not trying to hurt him. He's been eating really well, about 3oz a feeding, which is awesome for only being a week old. :flower:

I hope that Felix, Charlie, and Erica are all doing well. :flower:

Squirrel, sending lots of baby dust!


----------



## squirrel.

Glad to hear Levi is doing so well Spiffy at only one week old!!

I'm still trying to get my head round the fact that all the babies are here! Feels surreal for me still trying :haha: and also fills me with this long journey ahead foreboding feeling...

Ovulation should be happening today as I triggered the day before yesterday. I have two follicles again, with one big one at 22mm the day of the trigger and a medium-sized 14mm one (last cycle was 21mm and 15mm). I was disappointed that I didn't have more as I'd had three brewing last Friday and the more follicles, the more likely I am to get pregnant, but I shouldn't complain. I wish I felt as hopeful as I did last cycle, but I just feel a little defeated at the moment.


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy, Levi sounds like he is doing great! Good to hear! How are you feeling?

Squirrel, yay for ovulation! I hope the tww goes quickly for you and you have a BFP at the end. I can understand how you are feeling a little defeated, but try stay positive :hugs: 
How are Oscar and Isla doing?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Squirrel, the fact that you got pregnant last month with clomid means it definitely helped, so don't lose hope! And you know what's funny? In a week or two, new people in the TWW forum are going to see the title of this thread and start posting here, and then there will be others going through this with you again. :hugs: And of course the rest of us are waiting anxiously to see your beautiful BFP! :flower:


----------



## Ganton

We're doing we'll thank you. The boys have been really good with Erica. DS1 really seems to understand so he's really gentle with her and he talks a lot about what she can and can't do as a baby and what she'll be able to do as she grows up. DS2 isn't too fussed by her, but at least he doesn't seem to be jealous. Despite that, last weekend was pretty tiring (I think a bit of the baby blues made it seem even worse) but this weekend feels a bit easier already. I have my first full day alone with all 3 next week though!!!

As for Erica, she's doing very well. She's just back at birth weight today (11 days old). She doesn't have any sort of routine, but sometimes settles for 3 hours between feeds so I'm hopeful that she'll get into a nice pattern. She doesn't like being put in her own crib overnight, but I was expecting that after having my boys, so I'm set up for bed sharing and that's definitely helping with us both getting sleep.

I feel like I suddenly came out of the baby blues when I woke up a couple of days a go, so that's quite refreshing, but I still feel sad that this is our last baby and there are already so many things I'm doing for the last time. I took some cakes to the delivery suite as a thank you gift today, and I could have cried just thinking back to her birth and how lovely it was, but knowing that that time in my life has gone. I'm so grateful to have 3 healthy children, but so aware that time is just flying! 

Squirrel, I know it must be really tough for you right now but I know you'll get that BFP soon and I'll be one broody follower to cheer you on through your pregnancy.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, I've been getting a bit of the baby blues, too, although having my DH here this past week was really helping. I have my first full day with all four of them tomorrow too! I've definitely had a few moments where I've thought, "What were we thinking, having four kids so close together???" But as the craziness of the moment settles back down, and I can take a few breaths, then I'm okay again.

I'm glad Erica is doing well. I'm not sure how much Levi weighs, but I'm sure he's above his birth weight, because he was already at 98% of his birth weight when we left the hospital the day after he was born, so obviously he didn't lose very much. It will be interesting to see what he weighs at his two week check up on Thursday.


----------



## ruby83

The baby blues are horrible, in addition to the sleep deprivation it is very hard! Good to hear you are both coming out of it! 

Spiffy, how did you go having the 4 kids on your own? Hope they were all good for you!

Ganton, I hope your day with all 3 alone goes well too!

Charlie has been doing great for a few weeks now, waking once around 3 am for a feed but last night he was up every 1-2 hours from 1am onwards! He was such a grump today and on top of that Harry was being a little brat today too! It's 8pm here and I'm counting down until an acceptable time to end the day and go to bed! Hopefully tonight is better for us!

Chrissy, how is Felix going?

Squirrel, are you symptom spotting yet? X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, I can't believe Charlie is already over 2 months old! Where has the time gone? I'm sorry you had a rough night and a rough day with the boys. :hugs: I hope you got some more sleep last night.

Yesterday was better than I thought it would be, mostly because Levi slept most of the day, so it wasn't too different than it would have been with just the older three. And today I took them all out of the house to take DS1 to his preschool class, and that went okay, too.

I don't think I've mentioned it, but I'm having a harder time recovering physically this time than I did with the other kids (except for that episiotomy with DD). My lady parts are okay, since I only needed one stich, but my hips and pelvis feel so screwed up. It's like somebody pulled my legs off and put them back on wrong. I've had one chiropractic adjustment, and it helped for a few days, but now it's getting worse again. I've also got some pretty bad hemorrhoids. :blush: I've gotten them after giving birth before, but never this bad. :(


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear you are having pain in your hips and pelvis and hemorrhoids are not fun at all! I had them too and took a while to go away &#128543;. Drink lots of water and eat fibre rich foods!

Speaking of after birth ailments, I really need to ramp up my pelvic floor exercises! Always forget to do them but feeling like I really need to! Ah the joys of child birth!!

Charlie slept better last night but I struggled to sleep after he woke at 5am for a feed. Been tired today but Harry's been at kindy so I've been able to chill on the couch most of the day- housework can wait!! Haha!


----------



## Chrissy05

Hello ladies... our little thread has gone quiet lately it seems. It's impressive that it's almost been a year since it started. I wonder if random new people will try joining when we reach our common ovulation date of last May. 

Squirrel... I'm so sorry to hear you've had another chemical. That is heartbreaking, especially after last month's. I continue to be hopeful that your sticky bean will happen soon. I'm thinking of you. :hugs:

Ruby... yay for Charlie sleeping through the night. That is very exciting! We're currently working on Felix's nighttime routine, and though he goes to bed around 8pm, he still wakes 2-3 times per night (usually 3 unfortunately for me).

Spiffy... how are you feeling? I hope your recovery has been going well and that you're feeling better. How is Levi doing? 

Ganton... I hope your days with all three kids are going well. Are the boys loving their baby sister to pieces?

As for me, I've been away for the past week or so at my family's cottage. It's been really nice to be in the country, and also to spend time with my parents. Felix is generally doing pretty good. He's growing and gaining weight, he's now 12lbs and 5oz at 2 months old!! He's sleeping really well in his crib and we've settled into somewhat of a good nighttime routine, but we're struggling with afternoon naps. He naps quite well in the mornings, though usually in his bouncy chair and rarely in his crib. In the afternoon he fights sleep. He refuses to nap and gets overly tired, which means he gets extra fussy and irritable. I don't know how to get him to sleep more, hopefully the doctor will have a suggestion when we go on Tuesday for his checkup and vaccines. 

Have any of your babies struggled with naps? How did you get them to nap efficiently?


----------



## Ganton

Hey Chrissy. It's nice to hear from you. I'm glad you've had a nice break and it does sound like Felix is doing really well.

I'm in the middle of trying to get Erica treated for reflux. She first showed mild symptoms a couple of weeks a go but they seemed to stop again so we thought she'd escaped it. She started getting worse again a week a go though and I took her to the doctors on Thursday after a couple of bad evenings. She's been prescribed gaviscon but she was even worse last night despite having the gaviscon with her feeds all afternoon and evening. I'm going back on Wednesday and am hoping for a referral to a paediatrician. It's so horrible watching her cry in pain for hours each day and knowing that I can't do anything to help.

I escaped a full day with all three kids this week as my mum helped out with one or other of the boys on Monday and Tuesday, then they were in nursery the rest of the week. They're dropping to two nursery days this week though and my mum can only help on one day so it's just me and the kids for at least a couple of days. I feel like we're settling down a bit though so I'm not so worried about it now.

Spiffy, I hope you're managing well with your 4. Has your pelvis got any better or are you still having pain. Mine seems to have improved now thankfully.

Ruby, I hope you're getting on well. Are you settling in to a nice routine now with 2 children.

Squirrel, I had a quick peek at your chart and it looks like you're having a confusing month. I hope things work out for you this cycle.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I'm sorry you're not getting much sleep, but it sounds like Felix is growing very well! I don't think my kids hit 12lbs until they're closer to 4 or 5 months old. :haha: As for naps, are you swaddling him? I've found that swaddling and white noise have always helped my kids sleep better.

Ganton, my DD had reflux and it was awful! She would throw up after most of her feedings and didn't gain weight super well because of it. Unfortunately, she was our first baby, and we didn't know she had reflux until we had our second, and suddenly realized that it wasn't normal to be that fussy and throw up that much. Have you tried putting Erica to sleep at an incline? I know that helps keep the acid from coming up. :hugs:

Ruby, I hope all is well with Charlie!

As for me, I'm doing much better! I pretty much feel back to normal physically, so that's a huge improvement. Levi is doing great, too. He was 6lbs 15oz at his 2 week check up, so up above his birth weight, and I'm sure he weighs more now, but I don't know how much. He's only waking up once or twice a night, which is awesome. Unfortunately, my DS1 still wakes up once or twice a night as well, though. :dohh:


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, nice to hear from everyone again!

Chrissy, sounds like you have a good routine going! Charlie only naps on me or in the baby bjorn at the moment which is tough when I have Harry! He is pretty clingy! Unfortunately the last couple of nights he has been waking heaps- not sure if it's a growth spurt or sleep regression but decided to wait until his nights go back to a normal pattern before working on the naps. To be honest since Charlie is our last baby I'm kind of enjoying my snuggles . Harry got into his groove around 4 months so not too worried about sleep issues yet. 

Ganton, poor Erica! Reflux is horrible! Both my kids had/ have it but not too bad. Could it have something to do with your diet if you are BF?

Spiffy, wow Felix is doing great! You lucky thing! I hope it continues! Good to hear you are feeling better too! 

Squirrel, I'm following along on your thread and will be there to see you get your sticky bean which I'm sure is not too far away xxx

Harry is so cute with Charlie. When he cries Harry will go hug him and say "i help Charlie feel better" and will get him his teddy. So sweet!

Not sure if you guys have any suggestions but we noticed Harry has started to stutter at the beginning of sentences for the last couple of days. He talks constantly and is a great talker but I'm not sure if this is a problem that should be assessed or whether he is just trying to say things too quickly and his mouth isn't keeping up with his brain... I am quite sensitive to speech issues given how important I know early intervention is but also don't want to over react!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, it could just be a temporary issue. I know my DD (who has always been a great talker) has recently started doing this thing where she'll take forever to form her sentence, like, "Mom, where was...hey mom, where we...where we...mom...where we at yesterday?" It drives me crazy, but I think it's just phase. That might be the case with Harry's stuttering, too, or it could be the beginning of a speech problem. You'll probably have to wait and see. You can also call your pediatrician and tell them what's going on, and ask them whether you should worry or not. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffynoodles said:


> Ruby, it could just be a temporary issue. I know my DD (who has always been a great talker) has recently started doing this thing where she'll take forever to form her sentence, like, "Mom, where was...hey mom, where we...where we...mom...where we at yesterday?" It drives me crazy, but I think it's just phase. That might be the case with Harry's stuttering, too, or it could be the beginning of a speech problem. You'll probably have to wait and see. You can also call your pediatrician and tell them what's going on, and ask them whether you should worry or not. :flower:

Thanks Spiffy! He has improved a bit today while we have been home all day. Seems to be worse when he is excited or tired. He does talk quickly. I'll give it a couple of weeks and see how he goes. He will say things like "there there there's a bus" so repeats the whole word


----------



## Ganton

How are things with everyone? Ruby, I saw on squirrel's thread that you're feeling pretty down at the moment. Feel free to come on here and share if you think it'll help, but I know it can be hard to find the time with 2 little ones especially when sleep deprived.

Erica is doing well, other than typical new baby niggles. She still doesn't really like being put down but sleeps well if lying on my chest and does ok overnight in bed with me. She still cries a fair bit in the evenings but it hasn't worsened over the last week or so and certainly isn't as bad as DS2 so we're still not sure if it's reflux or just colic. We're monitoring it for a bit longer before starting reflux medication.

Today is mine and DH's 8th wedfing anniversary and I realised that this means it's been exactly 5 years since we started trying for our first. I can't believe how quickly those 5 years have gone! Anyway, no exciting plans for our anniversary. In fact, I've seen DH for about 10 minutes after work before he headed out to a gym induction, and he's flying to London for work really early tomorrow morning so will be heading straight to bed when he's back.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, happy anniversary! Sorry you and DH haven't had the chance to celebrate. :( Hopefully you can make up for it when he gets home. :hugs:

Ruby, sorry to hear you're feeling down. :( I had postpartum depression after my last baby and had to start taking antidepressants when he was 3 months old, so I'm always hear to listen if you want to talk. :hugs:

We're doing okay over here. DH is still taking the night shift with Levi so I'm not sleep-deprived, which is the only thing making it possible for me to stay sane with all these little kids. :wacko:


----------



## ruby83

Happy anniversary Ganton! It was ours on the 26/5.

Thanks ladies! I've been feeling horrible to be honest. Since last Tuesday Charlie was waking hourly for a few nights then back to 3 hourly and sometimes 2. The last few nights I've had such bad anxiety about going to bed and annoyingly when Charlie woke to feed at 3am last night I was so scared I wouldn't be able to go back to sleep that's didn't and was lying awake while Charlie slept! I was coping ok until the weekend and feel like I've been crying ever since. DH is home the next few days and will sleep downstairs with Charlie so I can hopefully have a good sleep upstairs. 

I'm really hoping my anxiety improved after a good sleep! 

Sorry for the vent :-(


----------



## Ganton

Thank you, and happy belated anniversary to you too, Ruby.

I think sleep deprivation had a lot to answer for so I hope some good sleep when your DH is off will really help you. I'm lucky that Erica sleeps pretty well in bed with me but the boys were much harder through the night. I remember dreading going to bed at night because I just hated being awake st night when everyone else was asleep. Even if I didn't sleep, morning couldn't come fast enough so that I could stop pretending that I might actually sleep. 

If sleep doesn't help though, it's probably worth speaking to your doctor to see if there's anything they can do to help with the anxiety x


----------



## Chrissy05

Happy belated anniversary Ruby and Ganton! 

I'm sorry to hear that you're feeling rather down Ruby. Hopefully having your DH home the next few days will help, and will allow you to get more sleep. Feel free to vent as much as you need... we are here to support each other... whether that's ongoing TTCing, pregnancy related, or the trials and tribulations of having little ones. :hugs:

Sleep deprivation is so hard. I too have been having a rough few weeks, and it doesn't help that my parents are away (they're traveling in Alaska for their wedding anniversary), so my usual support system isn't around. DH is helping as best he can, but seeing as we're nearing the end of term (he's also a teacher), and he's also taking a Masters level uni class, he's often really busy and exhausted... so most of the baby caring is done by me. Felix was diagnosed with reflux, which explains all the crying, projectile spit-up and what I thought was colic. Being a first time mom, I wasn't sure what was normal and what isn't. It kept getting worse however, so I mentioned it to the doctor when we went for our 2-month vaccinations and she confirmed that his behaviour wasn't considered normal and was in fact reflux. He's now on medication, which seems to be helping, but the pharmacist claims it could take up to a week before we see the full effect of the medication. I've also spoken to my in-laws, and they're going to start coming over 1 evening per week and give me a break so I can have a nap or run errands that can't easily be done with baby in tow. I'm really lucky that they want to help, even if it means they have to drive 45 minutes each way in order to get here. 

Spiffy, I'm glad to hear that your DH is doing the night shift and allowing you to get some much needed rest. I can't imagine how you manage with 3 young children at home. You're a rock star!

Squirrel, I hope you are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear you are having a hard time too Chrissy! Being a mum is tough! Yep we are here to support each other.

Unfortunately last night did not go to plan. Charlie just couldn't be settled by my hubby as much as he tried. He just wanted to be breast fed :-( 
So I took over about midnight and got some sleep but not great. We all had a nap today while Harry was at kindy which helped a bit. I think to combat my anxiety about not being able to sleep I just have to lower my expectations a bit and realise that unfortunately I will most likely be dealing with sleep deprivation for some time and I will just have to get used to it. I need to accept it rather than try fight it if that makes sense. 

Charlie is sleeping better now (waking twice) so as long as I can switch my brain off from thinking too much then I will hopefully be better rested soon. I will seriously crack open the bubbles when he manages to sleep through the night. Can't even remember what that feels like since in my pregnancy I was getting up multiple times a night to pee!! hahaha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Chrissy, I was the same way with my first baby. I wasn't sure what was normal, so her reflux went undiagnosed. I'm glad Felix has been diagnosed, and hopefully the medication will make him more comfortable. :flower:

Ruby, I'm so sorry. :hugs: Sleep deprivation sucks! I also have a hard time falling asleep, which is why my husband has offered to do the night shift for me, because he can get almost twice as much sleep as I can because he can fall asleep within seconds and all the little noises don't wake him up like they do for me. I think it was the worst with my DS1 because I was breastfeeding and so my DH could never help, and my DS1 would wake up around 3am every night and be completely awake for hours. It was awful. I think I cried every single day until he started sleeping better. So I know how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Spiffy! Breast feeding Charlie is great in the sense that it is a super easy way to settle him and get him to sleep (and all the other obvious health benefits) but does mean at night I have to manage all alone. Harry was mixed fed from day 1 and no way near as clingy to me as Charlie is. Still giving Charlie a formula feed right before he heads t bed to try and fill him a little more which was working before this regression started.

Last night Charlie went down in his cot but ended up in bed with me. I told myself to not look at the time all night as that is when I get anxious, but he fed 4 times over night!! Luckily I was able to go back to sleep quickly and feeling tired today but not anxious or emotional which is such a relief! Not sure if this is a growth spurt as he is also sleeping a lot more... :shrug:

Hopefully he starts to get back to waking once (or not at all!) sooner rather than later!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, not looking at the clock helps me, too. Also, I had a bad habit of courting up the total hours of sleep I got, which is always depressing so I try not to do that, either. I hope it's just a growth spurt and he's been doing better for you these last few nights. :hugs:

Levi is doing well. We got our first little smiles from him over the weekend, which was fun. :flower: He's also been going through a growth spurt and eating a ton, but I think he's coming out of it, now. My DS2 is sick, though, and that's been making things really hard the last few days. Also, my DS1 got diagnosed as having a developmental delay and qualified for special education preschool services, which is good, because hopefully he'll get the extra help he needs. And his preschool class is supposed to be at the same time as DD's class, which means I'll get almost 3 hours, two days a week, of having just the two younger kids, which will be great. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Spiffy. Unfortunately Charlie is still waking multiple times at night and I feel like a walking zombie :-( really hoping this will pass soon! I'll even take 1-2 wakes!

It's good your son will get the support he needs. I remember you mentioning some concerns previously. Sorry to hear your other son is unwell! I hope the other kids don't catch whatever it is! Or you for that matter!

Great to hear Levi is doing well! Helps when they start smiling and you can see them looking at you with love!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Turns our my DS2 had Hand Foot and Mouth! :( So unfortunately my DS1 can't go to his preschool class this week, just in case, even though he seems fine. Sigh. I just hope Levi doesn't get it.

Ruby, I'm sorry the sleep hasn't improved. :( I sure hope it gets better for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## ruby83

Oh Spiffy that sucks! Harry has had it and got such a bad rash around his face made worse with all the drool from teething. It is horrible! Hope your other kids don't catch it! X


----------



## ruby83

Ganton, are you still co sleeping? After Charlie's sleep issues I took him into bed with me and now he is sleeping better but doesn't want to go into his cot again. How long did you co sleep for and is it hard to transition them back to the cot? I'm ok with it now but would rather him go back to his cot sometime soon!! Any advice would be appreciated!!


----------



## Ganton

Hi ruby. Yes, we're still co-sleeping. I've tried to put Erica in her crib a few times but she normally wakes within half an hour, then I bring her in with me again. 

With Ben, I constantly tried to get him sleeping in his crib and it was always a battle. I was much more relaxed with Seb and co-slept full time until he was 4 months old. At that age, he learnt to roll and was more capable of getting himself comfortable so we started putting him in his own cot. Initially, it was just until his first night feed, but he was sleeping the whole night in his own cot by 5-6 months. 

I'm therefore not too worried until Erica is about 4 months old, although it does concern me slightly that Erica doesn't go down as easily during the day as Seb did, so she could end up being harder to transition to her crib at night too. I'm hoping that not constantly trying to get her to sleep alone will reduce any potential stress around bedtime for her, so she'll be more confident about sleeping in her crib when we do try to get her used to it.i have to say that I love co-sleeping though. She actually stayed asleep in her crib reasonably well a few night a go, but I moved myself right to the end of my bed and even put my head into the co-sleeper slightly so that I could hear her breathing and just be close to her.


----------



## ruby83

Thanks Ganton. I'm trying to get Charlie to sleep at least his first day nap in the cot so he gets used to it but unfortunately he only ends up sleeping for about 20-30 mins. I've started a bath, feed, bed routine a few days ago but to be honest it's not really working and Charlie ends up staying up with us until I go to bed around 9. Harry was so much easier and would just go to sleep as soon as I popped him in the cot. I'll keep persisting now that Charlie is getting close to 4 months!


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? X


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm doing pretty good. My DH is still doing the night feedings most nights, which is such a life-saver, because when I have to do them, I just don't have the patience that I need for all four of my little kids the next day and I usually end up in tears. Levi is doing great. He's 2 months old today, and he is such a content baby most of the time and really only cries when he's hungry or wants to go to sleep. He smiles at me all the time and makes the cutest cooing sounds ever. :flower:

How are the rest of you doing?
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160624_07_28_31_Pro 1.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy he is adorable! Great to hear your hubby is able to help out to make things easier! Unfortunately Charlie doesn't settle well with my DH so he has had to just help out as much as he can with Harry- doing bath bed routine etc. Charlie is up and down with his sleep and he is still co sleeping which I have just started working on- no success as yet! I'm a bit stuck because I never had an problems with Harry's sleep so not sure how to address it. He is going on his cot well for first nap but at night he just screams and gets so worked up! No amount of patting and shushing would help. Last night I put him in asleep and he stayed in there for 30 mins but then woke up and got worked up &#128546; I guess I just need to stick with it. Other than that things are very well. Harry is so cute with him and we have settled into a nice groove. Winter here sucks because it is quite wet so not many outings for us. Booked to go to Palm Cove on the Great Barrier Reef in August which will be a nice escape and first trip with 2 kiddies!!! Hopefully it goes well! Haha!


----------



## Ganton

Hi everyone. My little Erica is doing very well thank you. The reflux (or whatever it is) is still causing problems, but she's putting weight on nicely, she's smiling and making cute noises more and more now and she continues to sleep well at night as long as she's in bed with me. 

I haven't even attempted to put her in her crib at night for weeks and weeks, but I like having her in bed anyway. I don't have a plan for how to transition her yet, so I'm afraid I can't offer any advice, Ruby. The thing that's causing me more problems at the moment is that she just will not be put down during the day. Her feeding had improved so she now feeds peacefully and often will fall asleep on me, but will wake within minutes of being put down. She's even started struggling with staying asleep in her car seat or pram when moving. I don't know if that is because her reflux affects her more when she's laid down or whether she actually isn't struggling with reflux at all and had just got very used to mummy cuddles. We saw a paediatrician yesterday and he prescribed stronger reflux meds but I've read the side effects and I'm reluctant to give it to her if reflux isn't really the big problem. It's so hard to know what to do for the best sometimes.

My boys continue to be great with Erica, which is lovely, and DS1 seems to be benefitting from spending more time with me. He still has s major problem sharing toys with DS2 but his behaviour is generally much better and he's laughing, smiling and talking more with me. I've actually just given notice to remove him from nursery so he'll be spending 6 whole weeks with me before he starts school in September.

I'm glad to hear you're all going well. Ruby, I hope you find a way to move Charlie to his own bed (and then you can pass any tips to me &#128540;). Spiffy, it's great that your husband can help so much overnight. I can imagine that must really help you make it through the days with your kids. Has your DS1 started his pre-school yet? I hope it's helping him and giving you a bit of a break from having all the kids.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ganton

I just thought I'd pop in here to see how everyone is doing. How long is it until you go on holiday, Ruby? Even though it's winter over there, you've probably still had better weather than us. It has rained for a few weeks and I think today is our summer with a high of 24 degrees. It's due to break tomorrow then back to rain!

I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself today as I started with a stomach bug yesterday evening. I've not been sick since 1am but I'm still feeling tired and achy, and I have all 3 kids to look after. I'm just hoping no-one else catches it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry to hear you're feeling sick, Ganton. :( Being sick when you have kids to take care of is the worst! :hugs:

We're doing pretty good. Levi is doing awesome. He actually slept for 11 hours straight the other night, which was amazing! It was a fluke though, because last night he woke up to eat, but only once, so I hope it means we finally got blessed with a good sleeper (or maybe my DH just has the magic touch :dohh:). He's getting better neck control, and loves to lay on the floor and look around (sometimes he actually starts fussing when I hold him too much). A first time mom might be sad about that, but with three other needy kids, I'm just glad he likes to be independent sometimes. :winkwink:


----------



## ruby83

Spiffy what a cutie!! I'm so jealous you have a good sleeper!! I was lulled into a false sense of security with Harry since he has always been an awesome sleeper and slept through the night at the same age Charlie is now!! 

Charlie is amazing but not a great sleeper. He was starting to go down well in his cot for a bit before coming into bed with me but the last few nights he has flat out refused and cried until he exhausted himself when I put him in. We literally have to go in every 2 mins to try calm him! I'm hoping it's a stage but to be honest it hasn't been great since he was 12 weeks! Before then he was a dream waking only once! Ah well, just have to push through and hope things improve &#128541;
Don't get me wrong apart from the sleep side he is such a happy boy, feeding well and doing great! Harry is still so so cute with him!

Ganton, sorry to hear you are unwell! Sucks being sick when you can't just lie in bed and rest! Hope you improve soon!

Still a few weeks until our trip, but looking forward to it! It's been a very rainy winter here which makes getting out and about difficult! I've often been putting Harry in an extra day at kindy just so he doesn't get too bored.


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy, we haven't heard from you in a while! Hope all is well with you and Felix!


----------



## ruby83

I am normally on my phone so don't get a chance to upload a pic! Here is my little Charlie Bear! Lucky he is cute that is all I can say! Hahaha! Surely he will sleep well one day.... That is what I keep telling myself anyway ;-)
 



Attached Files:







13669187_10154419698731995_1692648122778597479_n.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, he's adorable! And believe me, I'm just as surprised as you that Levi is sleeping as well as he is, since all three of the other kids have been horrible, horrible sleepers! The only think I can think of is that DH is the one getting up with him, and he hasn't with our other kids. I seriously think that they sleep worse sometimes when they know that it means snuggles with mommy. When Levi wakes up, DH doesn't cuddle with him. He just sets him on his lap, feeds him a bottle and put him back in his bed, and then gives him the binky if he fusses. That must be the difference, because I'm amazed that he's only eating once in the night, when our others didn't drop to one feed until after they were a year old!


----------



## Ganton

Likewise, Spiffy, my boys were crazy night feeders. Erica was down to 1 or 2 night feeds but seems to have increased again slightly over the last couple of nights. It has been really humid though so she may just be a bit more thirsty. Even so, she's still so much better than the boys. 

I managed to get her to stay in her co-sleeping crib for the first stretch of sleep last night and she had a nap in her pram yesterday, so I'm going to continue to try to put her down to see if she gets used to it a bit more. I won't stress if she doesn't stay there for now, but I've definitely been guilty if not even trying recently.

I'm feeling absolutely fine again now. DS2 was sick yesterday but he also was just sick once and then was happy again. I'm hoping nobody else catches it but at least it doesn't seem to last long.


----------



## ruby83

I think you are right Spiffy! I think Charlie just loves his snuggles with me!! Cute but exhausting! I just keep reminding myself that the first year is full of so much growth and development that it's just as tough for them as us!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ganton, we still haven't even tried putting Levi in his crib yet. For now, he naps and sleep at night in his Rock N Play. But now that he's starting to sleep better, I worry that changing the sleeping situation will set us back. Also, as soon as he moves to the crib, that means we'll have to move DS2 downstairs, which will bump DS1 from using the second crib for naps, which means he'll probably stop napping altogether, which I'm not quite ready for!

Ruby, I also just realized that Charlie is four and half months. You're right in the middle of the four month sleep regression! That's also been our worst month of sleep with each of our babies. I'm definitely not looking forward to that again.


----------



## ruby83

I've read about this regression but with Harry we only had about 2 nights disturbed sleep with it. How long did it go on with you? Any tips? Charlie is getting so worked up at night now going into his cot that last night we just cuddled on the couch until 9 and I took him to bed with me. He seems to want to cuddle for all his sleeps again now &#128584; 
Just as we were starting to make progress with the cot! Argh &#128546;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

The regression seemed to go on for about 2 weeks, I think, but it's hard to say, because they were all such bad sleepers anyway. :dohh:


----------



## Chrissy05

Hello lovelies!

I'm happy to read that you are all doing well, and that all of our littles are growing and thriving... except I do wish some of them, mine included, were better sleepers. Charlie, Erica and Levi are such adorable babies. It's so weird seeing their pics now and thinking that at this time last year Ruby and I were newly pregnant and Spiffy and Ganton were still trying. And now I saw that Squirrel is expecting as well... I'm just so happy for all of us!

Felix is doing really well. We've been spending a lot of time at my parents' cottage by the lake, which partially explains my being away so much, there is no internet and only limited phone service up there. Little Felix turned 4 months this week, and he's grown so much! He weighs 15lbs 5oz and measures 64cm (a bit more than 25") and is full of yummy little rolls. He still hates tummy time and doesn't fully roll over yet, only rolling from back to both sides. His reflux issues are still very much a daily challenge, but as long as he takes his medication he is generally a good and happy baby. I wish he was a better sleeper and would nap more during the day, most naps are never longer than 20 minutes unless he's in the car or his stroller. He has started sleeping better at night however. He now only wakes once or twice during the night, which means this mama is getting a bit more much needed rest. He's an early riser, up between 5:30 and 6 every morning without fail, but while school is out this summer I get to sneak in a mid morning nap while DH plays with/watches the baby. 

Since you all shared pics of your adorable little ones, here are 2 of mine.
 



Attached Files:







image2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









image3.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Wow, Chrissy, he's getting so big! And super adorable! :flower: I'm glad he's sleeping a little better at night, but that really sucks that his naps are so short! My kiddos have all gone through a phase of short naps around 4/5 months old, so hopefully it's just a phase for Felix, too.

And yeah, it's weird to think about how much has happened since we started this thread. I'm just so, so happy that Squirrel is finally pregnant! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Chrissy what a little cutie!! Charlie's naps can also be short- about 40 mins if in his cot. I lie down with him at his 11am sleep as Harry sleeps then too and he will sleep 1.5-2 hours if in bed with me. At least then I know he gets one long sleep a day. 

Sounds lovely to spend time away at a cottage by the lake- how sweet! A little jealous since it's so cold here! 12 degrees all weekend! Boo!

That is an early morning! Charlie will often stir around 5 but I feed him back to sleep until 7-7.30. I really need to look at implementing some better sleep training in a month or so- when he gets closer to 6 months and on solids I think.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, how are you all?? Would love an update on how everyone is going! 

Charlie had a rough road to good sleep but around 6.5 months he finally started sleeping through the night and lengthening his naps which has been wonderful!! Is tough having a bad sleeper!! He is crawling, standing sns getting into everything!! Harry didn't crawl until nearly 10 months so I'm not used to having an active baby from 7 months!!! Keeps me on my toes! 

Harry had been a handful at times. Lots of pushing the boundaries which does my head in. He can be such a gorgeous boy and then flips a switch and drives me crazy!! I'm not the most patient person either.

How are all the babies?? Hope to hear from you xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ruby, thanks for the update! I can't believe Charlie is crawling everywhere and standing already! But thank goodness both he and you are getting more sleep these days. I agree, bad sleepers are the worst. As for Harry, I can totally sympathize. The toddler/preschool age is so difficult! My daughter is super stubborn and pushes my buttons all the time, and my oldest son is super hyper and throws things and hits everyone. Thankfully my two year old is pretty easy going most of the time, but he can be a bit dramatic.

Levi is doing well. He sleeps from 7pm-7am most nights, which is awesome, because the other three kids didn't sleep through the night until after they were a year old. He sits up pretty well, but thanks to some torticollis, he leans his whole body to the right sometimes, which causes him to tip over a lot. None of my kids have crawled before 8 months, so I think we've still got time before he's mobile. ;)

As for me, we were NTNP, but after two chemicals in a row, we decided that maybe we need to take a break and let my body recover from 4 kids in 4 years, so we're WTT until next October. :flower:


----------



## ruby83

So sorry to hear of your chemical Spiffy! That's so horrible! Big hugs to you xxx
I can't imagine being pregnant again or trying for that matter. Possibly because Charlie hasn't been then easiest baby and partly because we always imagined just having 2 so I feel very much done.

Good to know I'm not the only one with a little rascal! I have to really work on my patience with Harry though because getting cross only escalates the situation in most cases!

So glad you got a good sleeper finally! Makes the world of difference once they are sleeping through the night and you feel well rested!!

All the best for you future TTC journey xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I should add that the only reason Levi is such a good sleeper is because my husband was the one getting up with him at night (bless his soul). My first reaction when babies wake up at night is to feed them in hopes that they'll sleep longer, but then they end up drinking less during the day because they want to be fed at night. My husband wasn't such a pushover, and sure enough, he started drinking more during the day and sleeping longer at night. I just have no willpower when I'm half asleep! :dohh:


----------



## ruby83

Wow that's a very interesting theory Spiffy!! I'm totally the same, if they wake I just feed because I know it'll get them off quicker in the short term but in the long term it does cause us other problems &#128534;


----------

